#ubuntu-es 2011-03-21
<blackcisne> y cual es la solución?
<DavidReza> pues reinstalé (con la opción de reinstalar) los paquetes libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa y supongo que con eso se corrigió el problema del enlace
<DavidReza> que también supongo que era el que causaba problema
<DavidReza> la opción de reinstalar de Synaptic
<blackcisne> ah... vale... gracias
<Thedemon007> Mmm listo isiste el./configure sin errores?
<DavidReza> así es Thedemon007
<blackcisne> bueno... me despido... fue un placer... hasta mañana... chao...
<DavidReza> gracias blackcisne
<DavidReza> tambien gracias a Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> chao blackcisne hasta luego
<Thedemon007> De nada DavidReza
<DavidReza> :)
<DavidReza> bueno, yo también me retiro
<DavidReza> una vez más, gracias Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> Chao DavidReza
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  malas noticias =/
<DavidReza> ahora mis salvapantallas no funcionan
<Thedemon007> Mmm que raro
<Thedemon007> si el salvanpantalla lo intalaste de algun lado reinstalalo a ver
<DavidReza> funcionan 6 de 40, yo creo
<DavidReza> ok
<Thedemon007> DavidReza primero
<Thedemon007> prueba reinstalado esta libreria xscreensaver-gl si es posible dandole desinstalar completamente y luego instalar
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> dice que se desinstalará ubuntu desktop..
<Thedemon007> intentalo con la opción reintalar entonces
<Thedemon007> tambien puedes buscar desde el sinapty xscreensaver
<DavidReza> sí, eso hice
<DavidReza> sigue igual
<DavidReza> sin funcionar
<Thedemon007> puede qeu te aparescas los salvapantallas que tienes y puedas reinstalar
<DavidReza> xscreensaver no lo tnego instalado
<Thedemon007> si pero aparecera otros paquetes de salvapantallas
<Thedemon007> tal vez alguno que tengas instalado
<DavidReza> si, ya reinstalé todos
<DavidReza> pero ahora que recuerdo
<DavidReza> se me pidió que desinstalara algo de libjpeg8 y otra
<DavidReza> ya se instalaron con xscreensaver, pero sigue sin funcionar
<DavidReza> reiniciaré los gráficos
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<DavidReza> Thedemon007: creo que reiniciar los graficos fue una tonería
<DavidReza> se quedó todo en negro
<DavidReza> y ya no puedo entrar en Ubuntu
<Thedemon007> ???
<Thedemon007> DavidReza que mal reniciaste o que comando hiciste para reiniciar la grafica
<Thedemon007> ??
<DavidReza> Usé  Alt+K+Impr Pant y ya no pude volver a loguearme
<DavidReza> Reiniié y tampoco funcionó
<DavidReza> Reinicié
<DavidReza> alguna idea Thedemon007
<DavidReza> ?
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> a alguno que usa emesene le da error al agregar un contacto?? =/
<DavidReza> NipSarm: A mí me dió error hace unos días
<Thedemon007> DavidReza la maquina tiene acceso a internet?
<DavidReza> Checa que no estés poniendo espacios en blanco de más, antes del correo y después del correo
<DavidReza> Thedemon007: la máquina la enciendo y después del la pantalla morada que dice Ubuntu con los puntos blancos y rojos, se queda en negro
<Thedemon007> Puedes entrar a al modo texto con ctrl+altf1 ??
<NipSarm> =/  no tiene ni espacios ni nada... me dice que el contacto ya existe =S
<DavidReza> Tendría que reiniciar :S
<colo> hola: usar tor en ubuntu 10.04 trae algun tipo de problema?
<DavidReza> ejame checar si este chat funciona en el iPhone
<DavidReza_> Parece que si
<DavidReza_> Thedemon, estoy en modo consola, eso sirve de algo?
<Thedemon007> Si DavidReza_
<Thedemon007> ok la compu tiene internet a travez de que cable o wifi?
<DavidReza_> Wifi, no tiene internet ahorita
<DavidReza_> Ya intente sudo dhclient pero no agarra
<Thedemon007> eso normalmente es para redes de cable
<Thedemon007> has este comando: iwconfig
<DavidReza_> Mmm siempre he usado ese comando para tener internet en consola
<Thedemon007> para saber cual es la interfaz que usa el wifi
<Thedemon007> puedes conectarte entonces?
<DavidReza> ya estoy en ubuntu Thedemon007
<DavidReza> entre en modo grafico reducido
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok DavidReza
<Thedemon007> as eslte comando: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DavidReza> el paste lo tengo como plugin de Chrome y de Gnome-Do
<DavidReza> pero probaré el de consola haha
<DavidReza> listo
<Thedemon007> haora has este comando sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> me pasas tel link
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/f82TL4E5
<Thedemon007> mm ok Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Thedemon007> al parecer hay un problema con los drivers nvidia
<Thedemon007> puedes intentar reintalarlos aver
<DavidReza> tsss, la verdad es que no puedo, es mucho pleito
<Thedemon007> otras opciones seria cargar los driver nv pero esto no tienen aceleración 3d tambien estan los noveau pero hay que ver si lo tienes instalados
<DavidReza> tengo que colocar una pantalla externa, y demás
<DavidReza> los nouveau se bloquearon cuando instalé los de Nvidia
<DavidReza> y sí tenía aceleración 3D
<Thedemon007> Mmm deben de estar en lista negra
<DavidReza> esque mi lap es reciente y de hecho para instalar Ubuntu, no detecta mi display, es por eso que tengo que poner una pantalla externa e instalar los drivers de Nvidia, después de eso, ya puedo ver casi todo en mi display
<Thedemon007> has este comando sudo nautilus /etc/modprobe.d
<Thedemon007> y revisa los archivos que hay hay
<BosInt> hola alguien me puede decir algunos programas para conectarme a yahoo messenger
<BosInt> ?
<Thedemon007> debe aparecer algo como blacklist nouveau
<Thedemon007> le poner un numerar alante #blacklist nouveau
<Thedemon007> tambien al otro #blacklist lbm-nouveau
<DavidReza> pero eso de qué servirá? si son los que vienen por default y nunca me han funcionado
<DavidReza> tengo este archivo
<DavidReza> nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau
<DavidReza> .conf
<Thedemon007> te puede servir de solución provisional por lo menos tienes imagen con los noveau no?
<DavidReza> pues, se supone que son los que estoy usando ahorita, cierto?
<DavidReza> el log de cuando entro en Recovery Mode es el mismo que cuando entro normalmente?
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se para saberlo me tienes que pasar otro log
<Thedemon007> si me tienes que pastear el log del recovery y no son distintos
<DavidReza> no son distintos?
<DavidReza> si son el mismo, entonces fue el que te pasé
<DavidReza> por eso no cargó el driver de Nvidia
<Thedemon007> es decir son distintos
<Thedemon007> sudo less /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log | pastebinit
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/Jjqm9Pvd
<Thedemon007> no  DavidReza lo que cargan en modo grafico reducido son los vesa
<DavidReza> ohhh
<DavidReza> pues ha de ser por lo mismo de que los nouveau no me sirven
<DavidReza> no hay forma de deshacer todo lo que hice desde synaptic?
<Thedemon007> ?? es mejor que pruebes mira pasame el xor con este comando: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> mm no creo que haiga forma  pero creo que no tiene mucho que ver con lo que hiciste
<Thedemon007> aff te di el comando mal
<BosInt> alguien me puede ayudar
<BosInt> no se como conectarme a yaahoo
<BosInt> ?
<Thedemon007> DavidReza es asi sudo less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/mFJt00FE
<Thedemon007> BosInt revisa el sobre de la barra y el cuadrito como de caricatura
<BosInt> pero lo k pasa k he intentado con varios
<BosInt> programas de yahoo
<BosInt> y ninguno conecta con el sever de yahoo
<BosInt> keria saver si alguien conoce la dir
<BosInt> ip y el puerto para conectarme a yahoo
<BosInt> ?
<DavidReza_> Thedemon007,  perdón, reinicié sin querer
<DavidReza_> esque acabo de recordar
<DavidReza_> que vi dos paquetes de Nvidia y los instalé para ver si algo mejoraba porque tengo problemas para subir y bajar el brillo, entonces desinstalé uno, y me acabo de acordar que fueron 2, y ya desinstalé el otro
<DavidReza_> no sabes dónde puedo ver lo último que he instalado?
<Thedemon007> Mm ok DavidReza no importa estoy creandote un xrg
<DavidReza_> qué es eso?
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok DavidResa no se como
<Thedemon007> un archivo xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> entonces no tiene que ver nada con lo de antes de gl
<DavidReza_> al parecer no
<DavidReza_> acabo de encontrar lo que instalé y lo desinstalé
<DavidReza_> intentaré reiniciar de nuevo
<DavidReza_> ya regreso
<nicolasprieto91> hola , como se puede mantener la energia de un puerto usb
<nicolasprieto91> cuando ubuntu entra en suspension
<DavidReza> sigue sin funcionar :/
<Thedemon007> mm bien
<Thedemon007> DavidReza has el comando: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DavidReza> ya
<Thedemon007> y pega este xorg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583127/
<DavidReza> listo
<DavidReza> es normal que en modo reducido, glxinfo me de error?
<Thedemon007> si creo que es normal
<Thedemon007> puedes hacer este comando sudo service gdm restart
<Thedemon007> o si prefieres reiniciar
<DavidReza> ok
<TrueNhero> porq el software que viene por defecto para copiar imagenes de ubuntu a usb no sirve para otras distros...
<Thedemon007> TrueNhero con que distro estas intentando?
<Thedemon007> TrueNhero yo lo he probado con..
<Thedemon007> El iso de rexcatux y me funciono recatux esta basado en debian
<DavidReza> Thedemon007, las cosas singuen igual
<DavidReza> pero tengo una duda
<DavidReza> sí tenía que desctivar el bloqueo de nouveau?
<Thedemon007> Mmm tal vez sea eso pero es raro ya que estos del xorg son los driver nv
<DavidReza> pero q es nv?
<DavidReza> Nvidia?
<DavidReza> o Nouveau?
<TrueNhero> Thedemon007: dine
<Thedemon007> nv sol los driver libres de nvidia pero no tienen aceleración 3d
<DavidReza> ohhh
<DavidReza> de hehco
<TrueNhero> Thedemon007:  creo q tambien esta basado en debian
<DavidReza> hecho* siempre me dice Ignoring input. Append it to nohup.out. Algo así
<DavidReza> ya me ha pasado otras veces con otros kernels
<Thedemon007> En donde?
<DavidReza> cuando intento iniiciar
<DavidReza> normalmente
<DavidReza> y cehco el archivo nohup.out y tiene como 1 millon de lineas que nunca se terminana de cargar
<DavidReza> con cat: /sys/acpi/video0/brightness y no recuerdo que más
<DavidReza> y estoy seguro de que tiene que ver con el hecho de que no puedo subir ni bajar el brillo
<Thedemon007> Mmm bueno desbloquea los noveu y probamos con ellos a ver
<Guest123> alguien sabe algun hosting de imagenes bueno?
<Guest123> en que no se borren las imagenes tan rapido
<DavidReza> como los desbloqueo?
<DavidReza> moviendo el archivo de lugar?
<DavidReza> porque no creo que renombrando el archivo funcione.. bueno, no sé
<DavidReza> ya lo moví de lugar. Ahora, no va a haber ningún problema con el Xorg.conf?
<DavidReza> que tiene los drivers de nv ?
<Thedemon007> DavidReza abrelos y coloca
<Thedemon007> un # delantes las lineas que se refieren al noveau
<DavidReza> aunque ya haya cambiado de lugar el archivo?
<Thedemon007> no vuelvelos a colocar en su sitio
<Thedemon007> y editalos
<DavidReza> sólo es uno, hasta donde yo sé
<Thedemon007> no se si esto solucione el problema del nv
<Thedemon007> mm bueno si quieres intentarlo asi aslo reinicia a ver si no anda aun vamos a probar con los noveau
<DavidReza> ok
<Thedemon007> TrueNhero puedes intertar con el unebooting
<DavidReza> por el Xorg.conf que tiene lo de nv
<DavidReza> no hay problema?
<Thedemon007> TrueNhero o el comando dd
<Thedemon007> espera pasame el log debe de aver algo
<Thedemon007> referente al problema del nv
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/4qgNT3hJ
<DavidReza> ese es el del failsafe
<Thedemon007> sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> no el normal ya debio sobrescribirse
<Thedemon007> ya que iniciaste con un nuevo xorg
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/ALKmQ0SN
<DavidReza> dice lo mismo de nvidida
<DavidReza> no debería de marcarlo como nv?
<Thedemon007> si eso veo as este comando sudo less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<Thedemon007> y dime que sale
<DavidReza> si está
<DavidReza>     Driver         "nv"
<DavidReza>     Driver         "nv"
<n4pst3r> q onda chicos
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  intentaré reiniciar para probar con los nouveau, ya regreso
<n4pst3r> alguien utiliza backtrack
<xangua> seguramente en #backtrack-linux
<n4pst3r> men gracias
<TrueNhero> no puedo usar el unetbootbin porq no tengo privilegios para instalarlo
<TrueNhero> Thedemon007: q es dd?
<xangua> seguramente puedes bajarlo y compularlo en tu usuario
<xangua> compilarlo*
<Thedemon007> !dd
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'dd'.
<Thedemon007> Aff es un comado
<Thedemon007> TrueNhero ve esto https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gu%C3%ADa_para_Principiantes en la parte del metodo unix
<Thedemon007> de la Instalación desde USB
<Thedemon007> Holas
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,
<Thedemon007> Que paso es que se me colgo el X
<DavidReza> no me funcionaron los drivers de nouveau, ni el RecoveryMode, se ve todo negro y tuve que conectarle la pantalla
<Thedemon007> Mmm cambiaste la linea Driver "nv" por Driver"noveau"
<Thedemon007> ??
<DavidReza> no
<Thedemon007> Tienes aceso a la consola?
<Thedemon007> Mm en la otra pantalla funciona no?
<DavidReza> ahorita
<DavidReza> sí, estoy en la pantalla
<DavidReza> entonces le pondré nouveau a el Xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok entoces edita el archivo xorg y cambia las dos lineas
<Thedemon007>  Driver "nv" por Driver"noveau" no se si noveau se escribe asi
<DavidReza> no, se escribe nouveau
<DavidReza> ya quedó
<DavidReza> entonces reiniciaré
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<raktunak> buenas, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 y el kaso es q no me reconoce mi zydas usb con el chip zd1211. Cuando entro en consola y escribo iwconfig, solo me aparece eth0 que es la plak integrada de red.
<raktunak> alguien me puede ayudar, please
<raktunak> ¿?¿
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  nada..
<DavidReza> la única novedad fue que después de darme el error de nohup: ignoring input and appending output to honup.out, cuando le apreté el botón de apagar, me salió el logo de Edubuntu, en vez de el de Ubuntu
<Thedemon007> Mmm que lio pasame todos los log xorg.0.log Xorg.1 menos el
<Thedemon007> failsafe
<raktunak> me ha dejado de funcionar después de intentar instalarle el driver que trae para windows utilizando el controladores de redes inalámbricas
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,   mmm, pero creo que esta pantalla no es la de Xorg.1
<DavidReza> esta es como la 5 o 6
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se normalmente las nuevas van en el
<Thedemon007> 0 y la anterior en el 0 .old
<Thedemon007> y asi sucesibamente
<DavidReza> Xorg.0.log -> http://pastebin.com/rtq48XRp         Xorg.7.log -> http://pastebin.com/ZNNybUgu
<DavidReza> esque le he conectado proyectores, y otra pantalla que tengo, pero la de ahorita fue la ultima que le conecté por primera vez
<DavidReza> esta es por cable HDMi, no sé si el log diga algo al respecto
<Thedemon007> este es http://pastebin.com/ZNNybUgu cuando funcionaba bien
<Thedemon007> lo que falta es un archivo /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Thedemon007> y creo que prodrias cargar los drivers nvidia con el xorg que tenias primero
<Thedemon007> DavidReza puedes ver en la otra pantalla no?
<DavidReza> sí
<DavidReza> es desde donde estoy en el chat
<DavidReza> de hecho es un televisor
<DavidReza> en esa carpeta no tengo ningun nvidia_drv.so. Tengo "nouveau_drv.so",  "nv_drv.so"   y otros más
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok si te falta el nvidia_drv-so
<DavidReza> sí, pero cómo se pudo haber eliminado? =s
<Thedemon007> el otro log que me mandaste si es cuando intenta cargar los nouveu
<DavidReza> mejor ya que estoy aquí, lo reinstao como me dijiste antes
<Thedemon007> pero al parecer hay un error en el archivo xorg perate
<Thedemon007> se devio a ver borrado cuando desintalaste lo de nvidia que dijiste
<DavidReza> ohhh
<DavidReza> es verdad
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  entonces instalo de nuevo el de nvidia-current?
<Thedemon007> mm esperate intenta con un xorg que te voy a mandar haorita
<DavidReza> ok
<forces> saluton
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583148
<Thedemon007> intenta con ese xorg DavidReza editas guardas y renicias
<Thedemon007> como ves el lo mas minimalista posible para evitar errores
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  tengo mucha curiosidad con eso del driver de nouveau. Por qué a pesar de que el Xorg.failsafe.conf está configurado que utilice el fbdev driver, porque no me deja ver nada cuando selecciono el de nouveau en el Xorg.conf?
<Thedemon007> Mmm entras en el recovery mode o normal
<DavidReza> Recovery Mode
<Thedemon007> talvez en normal no tira un error y no sale para cargar en modo grafico seguro pero en recovery y la opción failsafe directamente va a ultulizar el xor failsafe pero si no se ve la pantalla mm pues ni idea
<abel> hola alguien sabe como hacer para pasar un SWF A cualquier formato video
<Thedemon007> pero en la una compu que esta aca con el nvidia no me carga el recovery en failsafe con ningundriver
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  esque ahorita que he intentado con nvidia, nv, y nouvea, si trato de entrar normalmente siempre me sale el error de nohup (en el caso de nouveau pues veo el error en la pantalla externa)
<DavidReza> En cambio si entro en Recovery Mode, con nvidia y con nv puedo verlo desde mi pantalla, y cuando uso nouveau, tengo que verlo en la pantalla externa.
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se a que se deba ese error ya editaste el xorg
<DavidReza> pero me acabo de dar cuenta que en el xorg.conf.failsafe dice que SIEMPRE use fbdev, y supongo que es independiente de lo que tenga el xorg.conf
<DavidReza> sí, ya lo cambié
<DavidReza> pero sí me parece raro eso, porque se supone que si SIEMPRE se usa el fbdev en Recovery Mode (tal y como dice el xorg.conf.failsafe) porque cuando cambio a nouveau en el Xorg.conf, al querer entrar en Recovery Mode ya no me deja =S
<DavidReza> bueno, intentaré reiniciar, a ver que pasa
<Thedemon007> Mmm espera antes que reinicies vamos a agregar unos repos
<DavidReza> ok
<Tux_Tux> Alguien que utilicé OTRS como sistema de Help Desk??
<Thedemon007> has este comando DavidReza
<Thedemon007> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<DavidReza> listo
<DavidReza> y de ahí qué instalo?
<Thedemon007> espera
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  o ya reinicio?
<DavidReza> ok
<Thedemon007> haora agrega este otro sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<DavidReza> listo
<Thedemon007> este otro sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<Thedemon007> luego de ese sudo apt-get update
<Thedemon007> y con el gestor de actualizaciones actualiza
<DavidReza> ya
<Thedemon007> con el gestor de actualizaciones actualiza
<Thedemon007> estos repos tienen las librerias xorg mas recienters
<DavidReza> ??
<DavidReza> hice sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> mm vale es lo mismo
<DavidReza> pero esas librerías quién las manda a llamar?
<Thedemon007> consiguio actualizaciones?
<DavidReza> si
<DavidReza> como 18
<Thedemon007> Pues los drivers de varias tarjetas grafica
<DavidReza> ah no, sólo 6 hehe
<DavidReza> 122 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 6 no actualizados.
<Thedemon007> luego que actulizes hay si puedes reiniciar
<DavidReza> ok
<Thedemon007> perate despues de eso intala esto: sudo aptitude install nouveau-firmware
<mrblackrs> #chatzona
<DavidReza> oye Thedemon007, y nouveau soporta 3D?
<Thedemon007> si nouveau si soporta 3d debido a que nvidia a porpocinado documentación
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> si funcionan los drivers de nouvea y me funciona el brillo
<Thedemon007> sobre sus targetas graficas y con esta documentación se ha podido crear los noveau con 3d
<DavidReza> me quedo con nouveau y te mando a hacer alguna estatua
<DavidReza> hahaha
<Thedemon007> ok DavidReza despues de eso intala esto: sudo aptitude install nouveau-firmware
<Thedemon007> y hay si reinicias
<DavidReza> aptitude?
<DavidReza> o apt-get?
<DavidReza> porque no tengo aptitude
<Xago> hola...estoy en un predicamento...necesito dar más espacio a la partición boot. Tengo instalado gparted, pero me resulta complicado tener que formatear quizás esa partición y quedarme finalmente sin SO
<Xago> y tener que finalmente reinstalar todo de nuevo
<Xago> :(
<Xago> es un ubuntu 10.10
<DavidReza> Xago,  para qué querrías darle espacio a la partición boot?
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  por cierto, lo instalé con apt-get
<Xago> tengo ahí apenas 3Gb....y debo montar apache con toda la info que se requiere
<Xago> me quedan libres apenas 128 Mb
<Xago> :(
<DavidReza> montar Apache en boot?
<DavidReza> a qué te refieres con "partición boot" ?
<Xago> "/etc"
<Xago> "/var/www"
<DavidReza> ok, lo que quieres es aumentar tu partición de Ubuntu..
<Xago> exactamente
<DavidReza> me imagino que tienes Windows
<DavidReza> cierto?
<Xago> noooooooooooo
<Xago> ubuntu 10.10 ;)
<DavidReza> sólo tienes Ubuntu?
<Xago> sip
<Thedemon007> DavidReza haslo con apt-get es mejor
<DavidReza> mmm, no, la verdad no sé entonces, porque pues si sólo tienes Ubuntu, deberías de tener TODO tu disco para él,
<DavidReza> ya lo hice Thedemon007, ahora voy a reiniciar
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<Thedemon007> Ok Suerte
<BosInt> tengo un error en pidgin al tratar de conectar en yahoo
<BosInt> Error 1013: El usuario que introdujo no es válido. La causa más habitual de este error es que haya introducido su dirección de correo en lugar de su ID de Yahoo!
<BosInt> alguien me puede ayudar
<BosInt> ?
<Xago> BosInt, sorry no uso yahoo hace mucho tiempo :(
<Thedemon007> BosInt estas intentando con el programa de chat que trae por defecto ubuntu?
<Xago> dijo Pidgin
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  ya pude entrar en modo normal
<Thedemon007> Mmm que bien
<DavidReza> sin embargo, todavía tengo que utilizar la pantalla externa
<BosInt> si tambien pero no conecta
<BosInt> ?
<DavidReza> y compiz todavía no funciona correctamente
<Xago> Necesito aumentar mi partición de Ubuntu con gparted...pero me dice que borraría TODO :(
<Thedemon007> Que pasa con la pantella interna ? DavidReza
<DavidReza> simplemente después de mostrar grub y el prompt parpadeando se pone negra
<DavidReza> y la imagen se pasa a la otra pantalla
<DavidReza> si desconecto la otra pantalla (la externa) pues sólo veo mi display en negro
<DavidReza> como si estuviese apagada
<DavidReza> Y de neuvo lo raro, al cargarse, me aparecía el Logo de Edubuntu y no el de Ubuntu =S
<Thedemon007> Mmm mandame el log pero revisa que sea el que es q es cuando carga los noveau
<Thedemon007> creo que deberia de ser el 0
<Thedemon007> Mmm y en las opciones de monitor que re aparece?
<Thedemon007> Que problema tienes del brillo?
<DavidReza> sí, es el de los drivers de nouveau
<DavidReza> y el problema con el brillo es que desde que instale por primera vez Ubuntu, nunca me han funcionado las teclas dew brillo
<DavidReza> Si muestran los sliders y hay un archivo que se modifica en algo así como /sys/(acpi/NFX/sony/brightness, pero pues nunca se modifica el brillo
<Thedemon007> Que modelo de computadora tienes?
<DavidReza> y a qué te refieres con "qué aparece en las opciones de monitor" ?
<DavidReza> Sony VAIO VPCW15
<DavidReza> ya puse un reporte de Bug en la pagina de Bugs de Ubuntu
<Thedemon007> En sistema preferencias Monitores intenta cambiar la resolución
<Thedemon007> al la mas chica
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/FBWZ5p9J <----- Xorg.0.log
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/jB6UmsSc    me equivoque con el log
<DavidReza> y al cambiar la resolucion a la mas chica,  no puedo ver toda la pantalla completa
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok pero te reconoce los dos monitores?
<DavidReza> No
<DavidReza> Solo el televisro
<DavidReza> Le doy click en Detectar monitores, pero no me detecta el de mi laptop
<Thedemon007> AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<TrueNhero> como corrijo esto http://pastebin.com/k74G988J
<Thedemon007> Cual es la resolución adecuada para tu monitor interno DavidReza ??
<DavidReza> !366 x 768
<kubot> DavidReza: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<DavidReza> 1366 x 768*
<rommel_> hola a todos
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  en esa ruta sólo tengo esto nouveau_vieux_dri.so
<rommel_> alguien me podria ayudar a traducir esto
<rommel_> http://img146.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img146/6832/pantallazony.png
<rommel_> ya q no logro sombriar para llevarlo al traductor
<Thedemon007> creo que te falta esta libreria: libdrm-nouveau
<rommel_> hola thedemon
<Thedemon007> Hola rommel_
<rommel_> me salio esto al querer abrir internet dj
<rommel_> el q bajamos ayer
<rommel_> no se q quiere desir como logro traducirlo ya q no me deja sombriarlo y copiarlo en un ttraductor
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libdrm-nouveau
<DavidReza> rommel_,  te dice que tienes que estar ejecutando un servidor de sonido
<Thedemon007> buscalo en el synaptic a ver si encuentras un paquete similar
<DavidReza> que si quieres iniciarlo, que ejecutes el rpimer comando
<BosInt> oigan me conecte al face desde donde esta el boton de apgar
<rommel_> gracias daviresa
<rommel_> nada mas dise eso
<BosInt> pero ahora no se como ver kienes estan conectados
<BosInt> alguien me puede decir
<BosInt> ?
<rommel_>         $ jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -p 2048
<Thedemon007> Busca en el synapti nouveau tambien aver si esta un paquete drm DAvidReza
<DavidReza> rommel_,  Dice que si quieres que el servidor se inicie cada que entras a tu cuenta, ejecutes el segundo comando
<rommel_> esto no me afectara el sonido thedemon
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  tengo ibdrm-nouveau1 instalado
<DavidReza> y hay otro ibdrm-nouveau1-dbg que es el del debugging symbols
<rommel_> gracias,oseaq si ejecuto el primero se me puede estropiar el audio?
<DavidReza> no, si ejecutas el primero, vas a iniciar un servidor de audio necesario para que tua  aplicación funcione
<rommel_> davidreza y lo dos ultimos para q son?
<Thedemon007> Busca el sobre BosInt
<DavidReza> ejecutalo, y si te funciona, puedes ejecutar el segundo comando para que no tengas que estar ejecutando el rpimer comando cada vez que quieras usar el programa
<rommel_> ok aya boy
<Thedemon007> no creo rommel_ que se dañe el audi
<rommel_> ahora vuelvo
<DavidReza> a los ultimos no les hagas caso rommel_
<rommel_>         $ jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -p 2048 esto lo pongo asi tal cual o le saco el signo de dinero $
<DavidReza> quitale el signo
<rommel_> gracias davidreza
<rommel_> ok
<Thedemon007> DavidReza reinstala la libreria ibdrm-nouveau1 si es posible desintalando por completo y volviendo a instalarla
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  desinstalarla completamente me elimina medio ubuntui
<DavidReza> entonces la reinstalo nada mas?
<Thedemon007> Dale DavidReza reinstalalo no mas
<rommel_> davis ya esta ahora no le doy bola a los dos ultimos entonces
<rommel_> thedemon como era el comando para pastear desd la terminal ls | pastebinit
<DavidReza> rommel_,  aquí en el chat, cuando quieras escribirle directamente a alguien, empieza a escribir su nombre y aprieta la tecla Tab para que se complete automaticamente todo el nombre. Noi tienes que escribirlo o intentar escribirlo tú solo
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  ya quedó, ahjora reinicio?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583168/
<Thedemon007> no espera te has este comando sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-* nvidia-settings
<rommel_> DavidReza: muchas gracias
<rommel_> no lo sabia
<rommel_> Thedemon007:  bien ahi
<rommel_> DavidReza:
<rommel_> q opinan de ese pasteo
<Thedemon007> creo que esta bien rommel_
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  adios Nvidia =(
<DavidReza> list
<rommel_> aya boy
<rommel_> DavidReza: me vuelve a salir ese mensage en la ventana?
<rommel_> sera q tengo q ejecutar los sigueinte comandos
<rommel_> q faltaban
<DavidReza> no
<rommel_> no me abre
<DavidReza> primero
<DavidReza> copia el primer comando
<rommel_> ya ise eso y el segundo
<DavidReza> y cierra la aplicación o el mensaje que te está saliendo
<DavidReza> cierra cualquier musica que estés reproduciendo
<rommel_> ya lo cerre  y fui a abrir el programa no estoi escuchando nada
<DavidReza> no abras el programa
<DavidReza> cierralo
<rommel_> ya esta
<DavidReza> ahora ejecuta el primer comando
<rommel_> pero no me abre
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  ya reinicio?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583169/
<Thedemon007> DavidReza has este comando: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdrm-nouveau1 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau libdrm2
<Thedemon007> y luego si reinicia
<rommel_> Thedemon007:  q opinas
<rommel_> no me abre despues de ejecutar los dos primeros comandos
<DavidReza> rommel
<DavidReza> SÓLO vas a ejecutar el primer comando
<Thedemon007> Mmm un buen tuto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046504
<rommel_> da YA LO ISE
<Thedemon007> rommel_ aun da el mismo error?
<rommel_> perdon por las mayucuslas
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> sale denuebo esa ventana
<rommel_> DavidReza: dise q no hay q poner los dos ultimos comandos
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  entonces sigo todo el tutorial?
<DavidReza> porque yo sí utilicé el instalador de la pag de NVidia
<Thedemon007> Mmm seria bbuena idea pero nah solo reinicia
<rommel_> pude ver asi poco en u tuto q habia q inscribirse en una pagina pero no se q hacer ya q estaba en ejecucion el tuto
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<rommel_> no se s es una consola solopara emitir radio o tambien uno la pueda usar para pasar musik
<rommel_> q dolor de  muelas no quiero volver a win
<rommel_> seguire buscando si encuentro otro mixer q se pueda usar,si lo encuentro despues te aviso thedemon asi me ayudas a eliinar por completo ese de ayer q nos costo tanto
<Thedemon007> ok
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  sigo en las mismas
<DavidReza> seguiré el tuto a ver que pasa
<Thedemon007> ok DavidReza pero primero pasame el log a ver si sigue el mismo error de dri o drm
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  http://pastebin.com/pRxPH4n2
<DavidReza> Por lo que veo en los enlaces de el tutorial que me mandaste, mi tarjeta está soportada por nouveau =(
<xe8> Buenas.. una pregunta, cuando se pide tener la libreria 'libc', se refiere a la 'libc6' ?
<Thedemon007> Mmm seria bueno que hicieras un reporte de bug tambien con los logs
<Thedemon007> segue el mismo errror de drm tal vez compilando el drm como dice el tuto se solucione
<Thedemon007> mm otra cosa que habria que intentar es poner una modeline al xor y la otra mode o modes de la resolución
<DavidReza> modeline? Ahí ya no sé de qué me hablas
<DavidReza> xe8,  sí, el 6 indica algo así como una versión
<Thedemon007> hay un irc de Nouveau
<xe8> ok, gracias DavidReza
<Thedemon007> modeline es para fijar una resolución
<xe8> no estaba muy segurio
<DavidReza> por nada xe8
<Thedemon007> con unos parametros de sincronia horizontal y vertical
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  tú cómo sabes tanto de esto?
<Thedemon007> el irc me imagino q esta en ingles
<Thedemon007> Mmm google jeejej
<DavidReza> ahorita para desinstalar mi driver de Nvidia, esttoy bajandolo de nuevo para fijarme en el nomnbre del paquete, y por lo visto hace unas 2 semanas sacaron un nuevo driver
<DavidReza> Pues yo creo que sí pondré el bug, ahorita intentaré seguir el tuorial, compilar el drm
<DavidReza> si jno queda, le instalaré de nuevo los drivers de Nvidia para poder seguir usando la lap en mi escuela
<Thedemon007> MM el canal irc es #nouveau
<DavidReza> ok, pues cualquier cosa también preguntaré por allá
<rommel_> thedemon007 acabo de ver un tuto en you tu q opinas dis q esta en 10.10 podre instalarlo en 10.04 ahi te paso el ling aver q opinas
<rommel_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1rRyqt7iiM
<rommel_> tengo una duda tengo q instalar primero la version .8 o podre directamente instalar la ultima
<Thedemon007> rommel_ na mas has lo que dice como intalalar la 1.9.0
<rommel_> me sale esto
<Thedemon007> no hace falta la 1.8.0
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583179/
<Thedemon007> lo escribiste mal
<Thedemon007> es asi fijate bien sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mixxx/mixxx
<Thedemon007> te hace falta un curso de mecanografia
<rommel_> jajajaj si deve ser
<rommel_> creo q le di un espacio de mas
<rommel_> gracias sigo
<rommel_> aver q honda
<H3lios> Hola tengo un problemita
<arp-off> juas.. siguen con eso..
<H3lios> hace poco retire por completo windows de mi pc y ahora tengo kubuntu
<arp-off> xD
<H3lios> ahora mismo he cambiado el nombre de una carpeta que estaba situada en otro disco duro
<rommel_> hola arp si mano no me ba el q baje ayer se complivca y ahun no pude correr ni un tema imaginate
<H3lios> y se a puesto invisible, pude entrar en ella editando la ruta
<rommel_> no se si es solo para emitrir radio o q? estoi q me bajo el mix pero la ultima verciona ver como me va
<H3lios> como puedo volver a visualizarla ?
<eliezer> hola amigos,,cual es la opcion del teclado que me da los alternos para latino ?
<eliezer> quiero usar la n
<arp-off> n o ñ ?
<eliezer> esa misma es que no me sale
<arp-off> escribi "enie"
<arp-off> y te entendemos
<eliezer> alt 164
<arp-off> podes setear el teclado en español
<arp-off> (si tu teclado es español)
<eliezer> pero al hacer eso me cambia todo
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> tu teclado es español?
<eliezer> y no quiero eso quiero que c quede como esta pero que me de las opciones de alt 164 y alt 165
<H3lios> como obtengo los permisos en la carpeta para poder visualizarla nuevamente?
<eliezer> esta en usa alternative international (formerUS_intl
<Thedemon007> DavidReza la linea modes quedaria asi Modes     "1366x768"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Thedemon007> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Sistema_X_Window
<eliezer> H3lios:) gksu nautilus y ves todo,,pero cuidado con modificaciones
<H3lios> eliezer, cambie el nombre de una carpeta que estaba en otro disco duro y ahora no se visualiza de manera normal, tengo que poner la ruta
<eliezer> mi teclado es americano
<eliezer> es de una dell
<arp-off> pero trae la letra Ñ o no?
<H3lios> y nose como volver a visualizarla normalmente
<eliezer> nop
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> los teclados americanos nuevos, empiezan a traer la Ñ
<arp-off> ya.. se estandarizo
<eliezer> bueno,cual es la opcion para los que no tienen ese teclado
<rommel_> Thedemon007: lo acabo de instalar y me pasa lo mismo q la vez pasada en la parte superior de la consola donde sale la linea azul esta parpadeante como si fuera q se prense y se apaga?
<rommel_> lo minimiso y me queda parpadiando en el escritorio eso
<rommel_> q garrron
<Thedemon007> ?? rommel_ no entiendo
<Thedemon007> el programa te queda parpadeando si ya te ha sucedido puede se problema del xorg o los drivers de la targeta grafica
<rommel_> es mas me acelera todo un desastre
<rommel_> noooooooo
<arp-off> rommel_
<arp-off> ya te explique, no tenes instalados los drivers con soporte 3d de tu tarjeta
<rommel_> no se instala bien osea la parte de laconsola de azul arriba se queda parpadiando,lo minimiso y se queda parpadiando en la pantalla
<arp-off> vas a tener varios problemas con ciertas aplicaciones
<rommel_> pero no dise en el tutorial q se necesita eso
<arp-off>  y no no lo va decir nunca
<eliezer> cual es la opcion del teclado que me da la alt 164 y 165 para la enie ?
<arp-off> es algo que esta por demas sabido que se debe tener instalado
<rommel_> arp-off: pero como es q el virtual dj me ba de 10
<rommel_> en windows
<arp-off> es un driver escencial
<Thedemon007> rommel_ que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<rommel_> ch sabes como lo puedo hacer
<arp-off> rommel_, depende la apliacion
<rommel_> una randon
<rommel_> ati
<arp-off> Thedemon007 tiene una ATI
<rommel_> tengo dos
<arp-off> una sola tiene
<arp-off> es una notebook...
<arp-off> trae varios dispositivos ATI
<rommel_> si
<arp-off> solo 1 es video
<arp-off> ...
<rommel_> acer aspire 5530 g
<arp-off> y el instalador de ATI sbore 10.04 da errores
<arp-off> ya lo intento instalar
<Thedemon007> y ya intentaste con los drivers propetarios?
<arp-off> de hecho esta postiado por ahi
<Thedemon007> y los libres?
<rommel_> es q esta con los controladores privativos de ati
<arp-off> los libres no se los baja
<rommel_> a con esos no se
<eliezer> cual es la opcion del teclado que me da la alt 164 y 165 para la enie ?
<arp-off> tiene puestos los genericos que trae
<rommel_> a cierto no se bien pero tube unos problemas con eso
<rommel_> en su momento estaba con los libre resien hara 3 meses q me bajo tipo cuando llegan actualisaciones de sinagtis asi me bajo un icono disiendome q haia nuebos controladores para mi notebook
<rommel_> sera q no podre tener ningun mixer en linux no lo puedo creer
<arp-off> rommel_
<arp-off> ya te lo explique la otra vez
<arp-off> tenes 10.04 x
<arp-off> x32
<arp-off> deberias bajarte  la 10.10 x64
<Thedemon007> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/06/3d-en-ubuntu-usando-drivers-libres.html
<arp-off> instalar de 0 todo
<arp-off> por que algo tenias mal
<BosInt> oigan algun programa para grabar imagenes iso en ubuntu
<BosInt> ?
<arp-off> y hacer una instalacion limpia y correcta
<arp-off> despues bajas los drivers propietarios de ATI
<arp-off> que si funcionan sobre 10.10 por que yo lo he instalado
<rommel_> arp-off:  ya instale denuebo el 10.04 esta de diez mi maquina
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> no habias bajado la 10.10?
<rommel_> ya se resolvio los problemas de hantes
<arp-off> ok...
<rommel_> si pero no bajo bien no me terminaba de cargar para instalar
<Thedemon007> Mmm si puede ser lo que dice arp-off
<eliezer> cual es la opcion del teclado que me da la alt 164 y 165 para la enie ?
<rommel_> asi q me desidi nuebamente por 10.04
<arp-off> yo te lod ije rommel_
<rommel_> la imagen iso q ise
<arp-off> esa ISO no termino de bajar
<arp-off> ....
<arp-off> y la grabaste igual
<rommel_> no otra despues de la primera te acordas la elimine esa y baje ora
<rommel_> otra
<arp-off> :S
<Thedemon007> Mmm rommel_ luego que bajas una imagen tienes que chkiar el md5
<arp-off> tenes que hacer un md5
<arp-off> y ver si estaba bien bajada
<rommel_> q es el md5?
<BosInt> podrias verificar si tu imagen iso es correcta lee esta pagina
<arp-off> :S
<BosInt> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Grabar_imagen_ISO
<arp-off> rommel_ una comprabacion de la integridad de los datos de un archivo
<rommel_> i como lo hago por consola?
<Thedemon007> es con el comando: md5sum /descargas/Ubuntu-10.10.iso
<rommel_> a ahora lo gurado
<eliezer> quisiera que mi teclado se quede en ingles pero con el alt 164 y 165 para la enie,,alguien sabe que opcion es esa en las configuraciones del teclado
<Thedemon007> si tienes una imagen que no se ha bajado bien la puedes seguir bajando con el rsycn
<rommel_> pero como saberlo hantes de sacar el cd
<rommel_> si supuestamente te saca el cd al terminar
<eliezer> fosco_:)
<arp-off> eliezer
<Thedemon007> lee la guia que te pusieron antes
<arp-off> apreta
<rommel_> pregunte en la escuela donde ise reparacion de pc y no eran muy amigables en q me pusiera el 10.04
<rommel_> el 10.10 perdon
<arp-off> Control + Shift + u3006
<rommel_> asi q en consecuencia en el 10.04 no puedo tener un mixer,no puede ser amigos
<arp-off> rommel_
<rommel_> si
<arp-off> 10.04 tuvo ya varios problemas
<arp-off> resueltos en 10.10
<rommel_> mi maquina en este moento esta rebien ya solucione los problemas de hantes
<arp-off> entre ellos, cosas con el xorg
<eliezer> 〆
<rommel_> xorg?
<arp-off> si xorg
<Thedemon007> DavidReza pregunte en el irc de nouveau por el error del dri y me dijieron esto:
<eliezer> eso me sale al apretar el ctrl + shift u3006
<Thedemon007> No 3D support here :).  That error message is saying that you don't have the 3D driver installed.  You could find it in the “libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental” package, but there is no warranty!
<rommel_> arp-off:  q es eso?
<arp-off> eliezer dame un segundo
<arp-off> rommel_ xorg, servidor grafico
<rommel_> ok
<arp-off> eliezer pone en la terminal: man latin1
<Thedemon007> si te vas a bajar el 10.04 mejor bajate el 10.04.2
<rommel_> desime cuando tenia la vercion hantes de la 9 solo me llego una actualiscion y me paso al 9 sera posible eso
<rommel_> lo tengo en un live cd
<arp-off> rommel_
<arp-off> baja la 10.10 x64
<arp-off> y listo
<rommel_> alguien conoce una pagina oficial doonde pueda bajar  y como hacer parainstalarlo mutando el 10.04 sin tener q formatear ni particionar ni nada de eso
<arp-off> es la ultima version estable
<arp-off> podes actualizarla
<arp-off> desde la herramienta de tu propio sistema
<rommel_> como lo hago entonces
<arp-off> pero vas a pasar a 10.04 x32
<arp-off> perdon
<arp-off> a 10.10 x32
<rommel_> eso seria bueno poder pasar sin perder informacion de mi home
<rommel_> como musica y programs q me e bajado
<arp-off> rommel_ no siempre sale bien
<rommel_> a bueno entonces no es seguro?
<rommel_> y q puedo hacer mi disco esta particionado con seven no me digas q hay q borrar denuebo todo el disco
<rommel_> tengo seven tan solo por q tengo familia fuera y necesito la camara para videoconferencia q si no seria todo de ubuntu
<arp-off> rommel_ ya te dije
<arp-off> hace un backup de tus cosas en un disco aparte o pendrive
<arp-off> reparticiona el disco bien
<rommel_> luego?
<arp-off> creo que tu seven no te andaba
<arp-off> me habias dicho
<rommel_> tendre q borrar tambien seven?
<arp-off> o seven anda?
<rommel_> tenia xp hantes
<rommel_> ahorahanda todo
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> no no es necesario borrar seven
<arp-off> revisa el tamaño de cada particion
<rommel_> ok y como hago porfavor
<rommel_> aha luego
<arp-off> fijate de tener tamaños acordes para cada cosa
<rommel_> si
<arp-off> despues mete el cd de ubuntu 10.10 x64
<arp-off> corre la instalacion, formatia la particion de linux
<arp-off> y seguis la instalacion normalmente...
<rommel_> luego?
<arp-off> nada raro..
<Thedemon007> raro??
<rommel_> pero no tengo q elegir como en el paso 4 de 7 en 10.04
<rommel_> por el tema de la particion
<rommel_> o solo elijo instalar con otro sistema
<arp-off> Thedemon007 nada raro
<arp-off> nada dificil
<Thedemon007> rommel_ tambien tiene que elegir las particiones swap si es que tienes
<rommel_> es eso un tema ya q no se bien eso de particiones
<arp-off> rommel_ el problema base de todo esto es que debes leer un poco tecnicamente como se hacen las cosas
<arp-off> si no vas muerto en esto
<rommel_> a la hora de hacerlas las primarias logicas extendidas
<arp-off> para hacer cualquier cosa
<arp-off> y encima si no contas con otra PC de apoyo para conectarte mientras instalas
<arp-off> vas a estar siempre en problemas
<rommel_> eso si
<rommel_> pense q no tendria q poner el 10.10
<arp-off> pero si lees un poco , te va resultar mas facil todo
<rommel_> tube en ksa unos dias una pero no entrabas para preguntarte
<arp-off> estoy todos los dias rommel_
<arp-off> la PC esta las 24h prendidas y conectada
<rommel_> desime cuando instale esta ves nuebamente,hbore todo desmonte luego ise una nueba particion y instale seven luego
<arp-off> estoy ausente, pero a la noche generalmente
<arp-off> estoy
<arp-off> dejame un msg privado y listo
<rommel_> instale ubuntu elijiendo instalar con otros sistemas y solo yso la swat y demas
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ch desime y entonces con esta ueba version andara mejor esos programas q en esta no me ban
<Thedemon007> la de 64 bits es mas rapida
<rommel_> una pregunta,afecta en algo el echo de estar borrando y instalando denuebo el disco rigido?
<rommel_> por las dudas me pasas la pagina oficial para descargar una buena vercion para mi notebook
<arp-off> es la pagina de ubuntu
<arp-off> ..
<rommel_> ok me boy a dormir triste esta ves,una batalla perdida pero no la guerra
<arp-off> http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<arp-off> ahi tenes
<rommel_> seguire en la lucha,me despido señores muchas gracias
<arp-off> no es garantia que te andan los programas que queres
<rommel_> esa version como saber si es para la mia o no?
<arp-off> pero por lo menos estas parado sobre algo que deberia andar mejor
<arp-off> rommel_ tuya que?
<rommel_> no siempre disen
<arp-off> e?
<arp-off> ¿?¿?
<rommel_> para mi noten¿boot
<arp-off> si es
<arp-off> es la estandard de 64bit
<arp-off> baja esa
<arp-off> la uncia que hay
<rommel_> ok como tengo una de 32
<rommel_> por mitargeta creo
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> tu procesador es de 64bit
<rommel_> bueno
<arp-off> solo que vos instalaste una de 32bit
<arp-off> que anda igual
<rommel_> ok lo bajare mañana te cuento
<arp-off> una vez bajada.. verifica el MD5
<rommel_> como hago eso
<rommel_> hantes de q lo grabe en un cd?
<arp-off> en la terminal pones el comando
<arp-off> md5sum ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<rommel_> cuando termina de bajar el archivo?
<arp-off> una vez que termine de bajar
<arp-off> te va devolver un numero largo
<rommel_> y q hago con ese numero?
<arp-off> que debe ser igual a este numero: 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410
<rommel_> eso quiere decir q bajo bien
<arp-off> si es igual.. el archivo es igual
<arp-off> al original del servidor
<arp-off> luego grabas la ISo como imagen en un cd
<arp-off> y ya esta
<rommel_> ok bueno bas a estar mañana?
<arp-off> supongo que si
<arp-off> por la noche mas seguro
<arp-off> despues de las 23h
<rommel_> bueno amigo mañana te cuento como me fue aunq no se si lo instalo o no,
<rommel_> ok
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> yo tengo 10.10 x64
<rommel_> pues tengo miedo q de tato borar e instalar se me joda el disco
<arp-off> en mi desktop y mi novia en su acer
<arp-off> anda perfectamente
<rommel_> podes tener efectos 3d no verdad?
<arp-off> sep
<arp-off> perfectamente
<rommel_> eso depende de la targeta grafica
<arp-off> anda compiz
<arp-off> esos siempre que el driver ande...
<rommel_> jajajajaj pero no influye q no tengas trageta 3d
<arp-off> mi novia tiene instalado los privativos originales de ati
<rommel_> a seguro
<arp-off> en 10.10 x64
<arp-off> sin ningun problema
<rommel_> a espero entonces por ello
<arp-off> ahora no se que tarjeta tendras vos
<arp-off> si es mas vieja
<arp-off> ahi puede ser mas problematico
<rommel_> podes averiguarme eso
<rommel_> si con la mis handara
<arp-off> mi novia tiene una ATI Radeon HD 4250
<rommel_> asi es mas potente
<arp-off> rommel_ abri una terminal y pone
<rommel_> la mia creo q es 3200 y 3400
<arp-off> lspci | grep VGA
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583187/
<arp-off> si una mobility HD 3400
<arp-off> deberia andar sin problemas con eso
<rommel_> vos decis
<arp-off> sep
<rommel_> y bueno sera entonces
<rommel_> por q alguien en el chat me dijo q compiz no me ba ahndar por q mi targeta no corre con 3d
<arp-off> igual te salen 2
<arp-off> fijate en Seven
<arp-off> en la lista de hardware
<rommel_> por eso te desia viste
<arp-off> en Adaptador de  Video
<arp-off> que modelo te dice
<rommel_> y como llegoa ahi?
<arp-off> :s
<rommel_> panel de control
<arp-off> se...
<rommel_> luego
<arp-off> vos no hiciste un curso de reparacion de pc?
<arp-off> eso es de uso comun si sos tecnico
<rommel_> si mano pero la verdad q no ejerso desde q sali
<rommel_> es mas cuando estudiaba no tenia pc
<rommel_> asi q refrescame un poco la mente porfa
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> Propieades sobre el Icono Mi Equipo
<arp-off> Administrador de Dispositivos
<arp-off> ahi te sale la lista
<rommel_> y luego ahi me sale la informacion del equipo
<arp-off> ...
<rommel_> ok gracias ch
<rommel_> ya recuerdo pasa q nunk tube seven y es otra cosa nueba siempre tube xp
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> yo tengo un seven x64
<arp-off> tambien, por razones de trabajo
<rommel_> bueno ahora si me despido,saludos para todos q descancen
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> saludos
<TrueNhero> Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libguicast1 (=1:2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2)
 * eziman Away ON
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<t0ken_> para tener super usuario es el comando sudo us?
<t0ken_> o sudo all?
<t0ken_> fosco_
<fosco_> que
<t0ken_> oye man
<t0ken_>  puse sudo su y me pise contraseña y todo
<fosco_> leiste lo q puse antes?
<t0ken_> se la pongo pero el problema esque no me deja copiar un archivo a una carpeta
<Thedemon007> Buenos dias
<t0ken_> no no lei
<fosco_> en ningun caso es necesario convertirse en root en ubuntu
<fosco_> en su lugar usa sudo cuando necesites ejecutar un comando con permisos administrativos
<t0ken_> si pero si copio un archivo de documentos a usr
<fosco_> pues fácil sudo cp blablabla
<t0ken_> mmm la ves pasada lo hice mas manual
<t0ken_>  solo arrastre los archivos
<t0ken_> y ahora no puedo
<fosco_> personalmente yo usaría mejor la consola para realizar esos comandos
<fosco_> así eres más consciente de la importancia de lo que estás haciendo
<fosco_> si prefieres hacerlo graficamente puedes usar gksu nautilus
<fosco_> aunque es una manera muy fácil de estropear cosas
<t0ken_> ok
<t0ken_>  ya stas
<t0ken_>  ese es el modo que me referia graficamente
<fosco_> es peligroso, tu verás
<t0ken_> solo pidgin?
<fosco_> solo pidgin que
<t0ken_> modificar
<t0ken_>  no repercute en otro lado
<fosco_> no te entiendo
<fosco_> ejecutar gksu nautilus es peligros, independientemente de lo que hagas
<t0ken_> por que que puede pasar?
<fosco_> imagina quie quieres entrar en /usr/bin
<t0ken_> por ejemplo cambio una carpeta de pidgin
<fosco_> haces doble clic en /usr todo bien
<fosco_> haces doble clic en bin ...
<fosco_> oh, pero cosas de la vida, el doble clic te sale mal y en lugar de doble clic sobre bin en realidad lo que haces es arrastrar la carpeta bin sobre la siguiente carpeta
<t0ken_> a ok
<fosco_> no sabes muy bien lo que has hecho y dices, bueno, reinicio para arreglarlo
<t0ken_>  un error de dedo
<fosco_> ... sistema roto
<t0ken_> oorale si se alo que te refieres
<t0ken_> fosco_ salio todo bien no te preocupes ;)
<fosco_> ok
<t0ken_> lo queria para una ñoñes jaja
<[A]KangB> Buenos días
<marti1125> Buenos dias _D
<[A]KangB> de nuevo...
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> estoy tratando de montar una particion en un ubuntu server pero no aparece en el sudo fdisk -l
<satonio> y sin embargo si aparecio cuando conectamos ese disco duro a un ubuntu desktop hace un rato
<satonio> aunque no probe a hacer fdisk pero salia para montarlo desde gnome y lo monte y andaba bien
<satonio> alguna idea?
<fosco_> es un disco duro externo, interno, de red ...?
<satonio> ahora esta dentro
<satonio> solo sale una de las particiones en fdisk -l
<fosco_> ejecuta sudo fdisk -l y pega el resultado en pastebin.com
<satonio> ok
<satonio> http://pastebin.com/Ur4Ljb0N
<satonio> sdb tiene 3 particiones
<satonio> y no sale nada mas que una
<satonio> alguna idea fosco__ ?
<d0lph1n> quería saber como solucionar un problema que tengo con ubuntu y el servidor gráfico
<d0lph1n> me aparecen rayas como estas http://img638.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoftd.png/
<d0lph1n> eso es en un documento pdf, pero también me pasa fuera: por ejemplo en Nautilus o con el fondo de escritorio
<fosco__> satonio: disculpa no vi el paste, lo pones de nuevo?
<satonio> http://pastebin.com/Ur4Ljb0N
<fosco__> pues solo hay una particion
<fosco__> d0lph1n: habria que identificar qué está causando el problema, empieza por desactivar los efectos de escritorio y ver si sigue pasando
<d0lph1n> no tengo efectos de escritorio
<d0lph1n> por tener no tengo ni el paquete instalado
<d0lph1n> ahora no me acuerdo del nombre ^^
<fosco__> el paquete lo tienes seguro porque es compiz y va preinstalado
<fosco__> pero bueno, es igual, comprueba tambien el driver grafico que estás usando
<d0lph1n> eso compiz jejeje
<d0lph1n> no me deja editar los efectos visuales
<d0lph1n> y el driver es el que viene, no tengo ninguno que pueda agregar en controladores adicionales
<satonio> fosco__, me he equivocado, esta en sdg
<satonio> pero hay 3 particiones d ehecho ahora mismo tengo montada la 3
<satonio> lo que no se es por que no la muestra en fdisk
<d0lph1n> fosco__, un apunte, en mi ordenador no tengo instalado compiz (debe de ser porque tengo la netbook edition)
<satonio> las muestra mejor dicho
<fosco__> satonio: podria ser que la tabla de particiones estuviese mal, no se, nunca me ha pasado algo asi
<fosco__> d0lph1n: compiz lo tienes instalado seguro, a menos que lo hayas desinstaldo tú expresamente
<d0lph1n> fosco__, am, puede ser
<d0lph1n> fosco__, crees que si lo instalo se solucionaria? voy a probar
<fosco__> que quieres instalar?
<d0lph1n> compiz
<fosco__> como ya te he dicho va instalado de serie
<fosco__> lo que puedes hacer es probar a activarlo/descativarlo y ver si de algun modo lo ves bien
<d0lph1n> ya pero yo no lo tenía instalado (supongo que lo eliminaría hace tiempo)
<d0lph1n> fosco__, curioso, ya se me ha solucionado =)
<fosco__> ok
<d0lph1n> gracias
<raktunak> nas
<raktunak> me gustaria crear una iso de un cd de arranque ya quemado, alguien me puede ayudar¿
<raktunak> tengo un S.O quemado en un DVD y me gustaría volver a recuperar el archibo *.iso, q soft necesito para poder hacerlo desde ubuntu 10.10¿?
<raktunak> alguien me puede ayudar xfabor
<fosco__> raktunak: puedes hacerlo con cualquier grabador de discos
<fosco__> brasero por ejemplo
<raktunak> fosco__,  desde el brasero, cuando selecciono grabar una imagen, me pide un archibo ISO para gravarlo al DVD y no me da la opcion contraria
<raktunak> yo tengo un DVD y quiero el archivo ISO
<fosco__> cuando copia un disco a otro graba una imegn iso, simplemente dile q no la borre del disco y ya la tienes
<fosco__> mira por las opciones no es complicado
<fosco__> o más directo aun genisoimage -o fichero.iso /media/donde_está_montado_el_disco
<raktunak> fosco__,  el problema es que la imagen esta quemada en un dvd y al abrirlo, me aparecen los archivos
<fosco__> eso da igual
<raktunak> yo entro en brasero
<raktunak> y a donde le doy¿
<fosco__> copiar disco
<raktunak> gracias fosco__
<raktunak> ya esta en marcha
<raktunak> ahora con esta imagen puedo copiarlo a un usb y hacerlo disco d arranque, verdad
<raktunak> ¿?¿
<fosco__> si
<fosco__> con la herramienta de creacion de discos usb
<raktunak> pensaba utilizar unetbootin, cual mas dices q valdria
<raktunak> ¿?¡
<fosco__> la q quieras
<guille> buenos días
<raktunak> muchas gracias fosco__
<guille> para compartir ficheros en windows, qué me recomiendan ?
<erAbuelo> windows
<guille> en ubuntu
<guille> :)
<erAbuelo> ftp, samba, nfs, hhtp, sshfs etc
<guille> si, samba, pero qué paquete de todos ?
<guille> gracias :)
<guille> es para una impresora hp que necesita un servidor samba ( es decir windows )
<erAbuelo> no creo
<guille> a ver, qué paquetes para compartir ficheros con el protocolo samba es el más recomendable en ubuntu 10.10 ?
<guille> venga, gracias. hasta luego
<[NeNeTa]> hola
<sebastian_> I
<canario> hola de nuevo...
<sebastian_> hi
<canario> reinstalando ubuntu :)
<sebastian_> how to change channel...
<canario> try /join #channel (I don´t know if this run here...)
<canario> sebastian_ ^^ this message is for you
<jhrllo> hola a todos no sea que se enfade alguno  ---- como cambiar permisos a disco duro?
<fosco__> no se cambian los permisos de los discos se cambian a los archivos
<fosco__> jhrllo: que necesitas hacer exactamente?
<jhrllo> bueno pues tengo un disco de 160g y no puedo guardar nada pues tiene los permisos de root
<t4k3sh1> el disco ya esta montado no?
<jhrllo> medega de abrirlo
<t4k3sh1> sabes abrir una consola?
<jhrllo> si
<fosco__> jhrllo: quie sistema de ficheros tiene esa particion?
<jhrllo> pues no le di ninguna
<fosco__> algun sistema de ficheros debe tener
<fosco__> si no no se puede usar
<jhrllo> ext4
<fosco__> ok, el ext4 gestiona por si mismo los permisos
<fosco__> lo mejor que puedes hacer es crear en él una carpeta, cambiarle el propietario al usuario que quieres que la use
<fosco__> y darle opcionalmente los permisos que necesite
<fosco__> he de salir, nos vemos luego
<jhrllo> ok
<carnau> hola, alguien sabe si hay algún live cd basado en ubuntu con el que pueda limpiar discos duros? Necesito borrarlos de forma segura, ya que contienen información sensible.
<carnau> no dije nada, encontré dban que parece que ya tendré suficiente :)
<dylan66> gparted
<carnau> no creo que gparted sirva para lo que estoy explicando
<Barcel0> hola a todos!...
<Barcel0> alguno, seguro ha usado UCK...
<jhrllo> cumo puedo abrir en consolo nabedador de archivo pongo "nautilos y nada?
<Barcel0> tengo un problema en esta parte con uck
<Barcel0> ...
<Barcel0> ..
<Barcel0>  Copying local apt cache, if available
<Barcel0> Creating DBUS uuid
<Barcel0> Err http://repositorio_internet dist Release.gpg
<Barcel0>   Something wicked happened resolving 'repositorio_internet:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Barcel0> en el pc que lo estoy ejecutando no tengo conecion, por lo que tengo un copia dl repositorio en el disco duro...
<Barcel0> pero no encuento en la cong de uck dodne debo cambiar, la opcion para que apunte al repo de mi HD
<Barcel0> alguno tiene idea?
<dylan66> que quiers decir con borrarlos de forma segura?
<VADER> hola gente
 * xangua no sabe que es uck
<xangua> (08:40:39) Barcel0: Err http://repositorio_internet dist Release.gpg < de lo que estoy seguro es que eso no es un repositorio
<Barcel0> xangua esa es la saluda que da uck, porque esta buscando en el repositorio que al parecer tiene el iso por defecto...
<jhrllo> ok sulusionado --como cambiar permisos a disco duro
<colo> Hola: alguien puede ayudarme a configurar tor para entrrar al xchat
<razieliyo> buenas
<Barcel0> buenas
<razieliyo> como va eso
<razieliyo> hay poco movimiento por aqui, no?
<fosco_> buenas
<razieliyo> buenas
<SirDystic> Buen dia , borre el Gestor de Red sin querer se puede volver a cargar y como ?
<fosco_> SirDystic, puedes descargar el paquete de packages.ubuntu.com
<fosco_> luego lo instalas en tu ubuntu usando el comando sudo dpkg -i /ruta_completa/paquete.deb
<SirDystic> hola fosco_  pero piensa que con la notebook no me puedo conectar o sea que no puedo bajar nada
<fosco_> esa es la manera más sencilla, aunque si no puedes acceder a la red de ninguna manera creo que el paquete también se encuentra en el CD/USB de instalación
<SirDystic> voy a buscarlo en el live cd gracias
<Nikk3> como puedo hacer para cambiar el modo de arranque y me inicie con ubuntu y no con lubuntu?
<fosco_> Nikk3, los tienes como dos distribuciones independientes? o una sola distribucion con los dos escritorios?
<Nikk3> tenia lubuntu pero instale gnome
<fosco_> es decir una sola distribucion?
<Nikk3> si es ubuntu
<Nikk3> con xlde y gnome
<Guest93155> hola, tengo un problema con una netbook em350, trae por defecto win7, asi que he entrado con con ubuntu mediante usb, y con gparted he echo algunas operaciones (no finalizaron con exito), y ahora no me detecta el disco duro de la netbook, si necesitais mas info avisad
<fosco_> ok, pues el escritorio se elige en la pantalla de login, justo antes de pulsar intro, en la parte de abajo puedes elegir qué tipo de sesion vas a usar
<Nikk3> si fosco_ pero ya no quiero lubuntu
<fosco_> Guest93155, qué quieres hacer?
<Nikk3> quiero puro ubuntu no tiene caso tener 2
<colo> Hola: alguien puede ayudarme a configurar tor para entrrar al xchat
<fosco_> Nikk3, ejecuta dpkg -l | grep lxde
<fosco_> haz sudo apt-get purge de todo lo que salga
<Guest93155> fosco; queria borrarle las particiones que trae por defecto y mover una al final del disco (la opercacion no pudo finalizar) y ahora gparted no me detecta el dico duro
<fosco_> Guest93155, arranca con el liveUSB, abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> ahi te saldrán los discos y las particiones, si no lo entiendes pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<fosco_> colo, la mayoría de redes de IRC no te dejarán entrar a través de tor
<Guest93155> fosco; solo me reconoce /dev/sdb1 la que pertenece al usb
<Nikk3> estoy en ubuntu
<fosco_> Guest93155, ummm pues tiene muy mala pinta...
<fosco_> instala testdisk
<fosco_> a ver si te deja recuperar las particiones de sda
<colo> fosco_, solo encontre como configurarlo en win
<fosco_> colo, https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<colo> fosco_, supuse que con ubuntu tambien se podria, gracias lo miro
<Nikk3> como hago que cambie de lxdm a  gdm ?
<fosco_> colo, puedes usarlo, pero ya te digo que la mayoría de redes no te dejarán entrar
<Guest93155> fosco; ok me llevara algo de tiempo
<fosco_> Nikk3, hiciste lo q te dije?
<Nikk3> fosco_: no por que estaba en lubuntu
<Nikk3> primero quiero cambiar de lxdm a gdm
<colo> fosco_, ok. las irc me queres decir?
<Nikk3> por que si borro todo lo de lubuntu luego no podre iniciar sesion
<fosco_> colo, si
<Nikk3> porque por default esta lxdm
<fosco_> Nikk3, si que podrás
<Nikk3> y necesito cambiar a gdm antes
<Nikk3> ii  mint-artwork-lxde                     10.0.1                                            Artwork for Linux Mint LXDE
<Nikk3> ii  mint-info-lxde                        2010.09.30                                        Necessary information about the Linux Mint release and edition.
<Nikk3> ii  mint-lxde-default-settings            10.0.4                                            This Package contains the default system settings for Linux Mint LXDE Edition.
<Nikk3> eso me aparece cuando pongo dpkg -l | grep lxde
<fosco_> Nikk3, mirate esta pagina, al final de todo tienes el comando para quitar completamente lubuntu
<fosco_> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<fosco_> simplemente ejecuta esa superlinea
<Nikk3> fosco_: y ya inicia con ubuntu?
<DavidReza> alguien conoce alguna aplicación con la cual poder transferir aplicaciones a mi iPhone?
<Nikk3> fosco_: ya se elimino todo
<fosco_> ok
<Nikk3> ahora como hago para configurar para que inicie la sesion por default con ubuntu?
<fosco_> lo hará
<fosco_> no tienes q hacer nada
<Nikk3> pero iniciaba sesion con lubuntu
<Nikk3> lxmb
<eliezer> muchachos necesito saber cual opcion del teclado es la que me agrega la enie usando Alt-164-165
<eliezer> quiero que c quede como esta,,no necesito el euro ni que me cambie nada,que c quede exacto como esta pero con la enie usando alt 164-165
<Nikk3> fosco_: gracias
<Guest93155> fosco; no consiguo acceder a internet desde la netbook, pero el instalador de ubuntu detecta el disco "/dev/sda" aunque no consique listar las particiones (ergo creo que es un problema de "tabla de particion"). La particion que intentaba conservar contiene "Win7" aunque no creo que la utilize nunca en este equipo , asi que procedo a limpiar todo el disco,  gracias por la ayuda
<fosco_> suerte
<eliezer> fosco puedes escribir la enie ?
<Barcelo> ola...
<Barcelo> cúal será el problema?
<Barcelo> http://pastebin.com/VHbfxX2N
<camila> aa
<fosco_> el archivo /home/barcel0/tmp/remaster-iso/casper/initrd.lz está mal, generalo de nuevo
<camila> ajaj
<camila> te vi ingrid
<ingrid> q feo!
<camila> ajaja
<eliezer> quiero poder unsar la enie sin perder mi configuracion de USA como le hago ?
<eliezer> alt-164 y 165 no me funcionan para la enie :(
<camila> si ya estas
<jota_> join /symfony
<jota_> joind #symfony
<jota_> join #symfony
<jota_> join symfony
<DavidReza> jota_,  es /join #sympfony
<DavidReza> sin la p
<jota_> gracias
<DavidReza> hehe
<jota_> joder
<jota_> ando tonto
<DavidReza> de nada
<jota_> hi
<jota_> someone knows how I have to use inheritance in doctrine 1.2 so that it creates for me separate tables and not repeating the field of the superclass in the child class?
<jota_> I mean in the database the tables
<fosco_> en castellano
<sebastian> chupalo chepi!!
<sebastian> sube
<sebastian> f
<sebastian> f
<sebastian> f
<sebastian> f
<sebastian> f
<sebastian> g
<eliezer> sera que necesito bajar el paquete de language-pack-es para poder escribir la enie o usar alt 164 y alt 165
<sebastian> hi
<sebastian> hableeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
<guampa> que pasa
<guampa> algun problema?
<eliezer> al parecer nunca tendre ayuda con mi teclado
<eliezer> que tengan buenas tardes :(
<SirDystic> fosco_
<guampa> alguno que use bind, uso esta tecnica para bloquear dominios como iwsearch.net u otros indeseables en su pc? http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/sysadmin/dns-advert.html
<guampa> una zona solo con SOA y apuntar los dominios ahi...queria ver si se puede integrar con algun sitio que mantenga listas de dominios truchos
<SirDystic> fosco_,  pude cargar el gestor de red, busque el archivo en internet lo pase a un pen usb y de ahi lo pase a la notbook y se ejecuto automaticamente y todo funciona. pongo esto asi si alguno tiene el mismo problema lo puede resolver.
<fosco_> me alegro de que te funcionase
<SirDystic> gracias con el live cd no lo encontre
<hamster> hola!
<SirDystic> http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager-applet/network-manager-gnome_0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<SirDystic> esa es la dire para mi distro
<mARI> HOLA!
<LordNeo> alguien sabe como bloquear la pantalla al retirar un USB (configurado como token de acceso)
<gonzalo_> :B
<Lokitosoft> hola
<Lokitosoft> alguno me puede brindar ayuda?
<Lokitosoft> ayuda pls!!
<luckatoni> Lokitosoft: pregunta, y si alguien sabe, te respondera
<Lokitosoft> acabo de instalar el BT4 R2
<Lokitosoft> y al reiniciar me sale error en el Grub
<Lokitosoft> error 22
<Lokitosoft> y no puedo cargar ni el w7 ni el linux
<Lokitosoft> solo estoy ahora por el live cd
<colo> #backtrack-es
<Lokitosoft> yo se q el BT4 esta basado en Kubuntu
<Lokitosoft> por eso recurro aqui
<Lokitosoft> gracias por el canal
<luckatoni> yo lo que te puedo decir es que tendrias 3 posiblidades: un grub-update, modificar el fichero del grub, o recurrir al cd Super Grub Disk
<luckatoni> quizas alguien te puede decir algo mas
<luckatoni> la ultima opcion quizas sea la mas facil,xd
<Lokitosoft> gracias... investigare las 3 opciones
<LordNeo> mira
<LordNeo> por el live usb puedes hacer un grub update
<LordNeo> dame un minuto y te paso una pagina donde estan los datos exactos
<Lokitosoft> gracias
<LordNeo> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<LordNeo> usas la parte de la distribucion live
<LordNeo> a mi me ha pasado un par de veces y con eso se resuelve
<luckatoni> pues ahi tiene la primera opcion al detalle,xd
<luckatoni> suerte
<Lokitosoft> muchas gracias... estoy leyenda ya xD
<NeoRanger> LordNeo,
<LordNeo> dime
<LordNeo> NeoRanger, dime
<NeoRanger> LordNeo, nada :P, me llamó la atencion tu nick
<LordNeo> xD
<LordNeo> pos nada, quede con ese nick desde una juego de browser que jugaba por alla por el 95'
<Katarcis> xD ya instalaron el karnel 2.6.38 ?
<LordNeo> sep
<Katarcis> que tal¿
<LordNeo> el sabado hice la update a natty
<LordNeo> y venia con el 2.6.38-7
<Katarcis> que tal corre ?
<LordNeo> lo veo mas rapido
<Katarcis> yo no habia podido porque estaba en debian xD
<Katarcis> ps voy  a ver que tal
<LordNeo> no estoy usando unity, sino que mi escritorio normal
<Katarcis> mm
<LordNeo> y con skype, teamviewer y un par de aplicaciones mas, anda bastante mas fluido
<LordNeo> igual no habia aplicado el famoso parche de las 200 lineas, asi que posiblemente sea eso
<Katarcis> yo si lo aplique alguna ves
<Katarcis> y mejora si hubo
<Katarcis> pero
<Katarcis> no demaciado
<LordNeo> vengo enseguida
<LordNeo> estoy configurando un detector de presencia
<LordNeo> volvi
<Katarcis> xD
<NeoRanger> Katarcis, si le pongo el 2.6.38 a una netbook andará mejor??
<Katarcis> pues. eso dice la noticia
<Katarcis> supongo que si
<Katarcis> no mucho pero si
<Katarcis> bueno voy a mirar
<Katarcis> como quedo
<Katarcis> adios
<canario> buenas, alguien sabría una guía para torpes con firewall builder ? en españish mejor :) gracias
<franco> hoa como se llama el puerto de teclado anterior al PS/2
<franco> ????
<NeoRanger> PS/1
<franco> gracias
<alumno> hola
<Guest89035> wenaas
<Vicente> buenas tardes,no consigo solucionar un problema con mi llave publica
<Vicente> despues de poner sudo aptitude update me aparece esto
<Vicente> W: Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Vicente> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Vicente> como puedo resolver¿?
<alumno> por aqui como se crea un canal para una red local
<budweiserrr> hola
<budweiserrr> alguien sabe alguna pagina para obteer algun manual para usar kubuntu?
<alumno> ya pero no quiero entrar en #ubuntu
<alumno> quiero crear un canal para la red local de la academia
<canario> alumno, intenta /join #academia
<Vicente> alguien puede ayudarme¿?
<DavidReza> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Vicente> despues de poner sudo aptitude update me aparece esto
<Vicente>  Error de GPG  su llave pública no está disponible
<Vicente> pregunto:como puedo resolver esto?
<Vicente> esto evita que pueda descargar o actualizar repositores
<Vicente> llevo dias intentado solucionarlo y no puedo
<mimecar> Vicente: no deberías desactivar las actualizaciones
<Vicente> creo que no lo estan
<DavidReza> Vicente,  eso evita que puedas descargar paquetes? Estás seguro?
<Vicente> intente descargar google heart  y me dio un mensaje similar
<mimecar> ¿que problema tienes Vicente ?
<DavidReza> y el Google earth no se descargó?
<Vicente> no e intente actualizar repositore sin exito
<Vicente> siempre me da el error de gpg no tengo llave publica
<canario> hola: necesito compartir la conexión de internet en una red interna, pero con reglas para cada ordenador, y el firestarter pues no me resuelve todo. hay sugerencias ?
<mimecar> Vicente: ¿has añadido la clave?
<Vicente> si te refieres a mi clave de inicio si
<mimecar> Vicente: a la clave de pgp
<hckr> Buenas
<mimecar> canario: con firestarter no creo que lo puedas hacer
<canario> mimecar, ayer me lo recomendaron, pero lo he intentado :) tienes alguna sugerencia ?
<mimecar> !gpg Vicente
<kubot> Vicente: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Vicente> no se cual es ni donde añadirla
<mimecar> canario: programarlo a mano
<canario> me toca iptables ?
<mimecar> el repositorio que estas usando de ubuntu te dirá la clave
<mimecar> canario: si
<canario> :) bueno, pues a meterle mano, pero no hay algún fichero para desde el que partir ?
<hckr> Hola, tengo una duda de Ubuntu Server 10.10
<hckr> Alguien tiene experiencia en servidores con ubuntu?
<mimecar> hckr: si no preguntas no tendrás ayuda
<hckr> Tengo un portatil y he instalado Ubuntu server 10.10. El problema es que desde el wifi no me puedo conectar. ¿Cómo me conecto desde el wifi?
<hckr> He intentado con wpa_supplicant
<hckr> con iwconfig...etc
<mimecar> ¿la duda es como conectar al wifi?
<hckr> Exactamente como conectarme a mi router de forma inalámbrica
<mimecar> ¿que documentación estas siguiendo?
<hckr> La que pillo por internet :P
<mimecar> ...
<hckr> Ya.... muy casero
<mimecar> si la red no es tuya a buscarse la vida ;)
<hckr> te explico los pasos que seguí
<hckr> claro que es mía
<hckr> no busco como crackear un punto de acceso xD
<mimecar> ¿que cifrado usas?
<hckr> wpa
<mimecar> ¿que documentación estas siguiendo?
<Vicente> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secre (esto es lo que e aparece en la consola)
<Vicente> no se que quiere decir
<DavidReza> Vicente, eso no es todo lo que apareció en la consola
<mimecar> Vicente: que repositorio estas usando?
<Vicente> lo tengo que mirar no lo se
<hckr> mimecar
<hckr> te pego la pagina?
<hckr> es de ubuntu
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<hckr> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/149109
<hckr> respuesta de manager
<hckr> esa estoy siguiendo
<hckr> y no funciona
<mimecar> ¿que paso falla?
<hckr> a ver,
<hckr> lo hago todo
<hckr> miro en iwconfig
<hckr> y esta conectado a mi red
<hckr> lo que pasa es que no se termina de asociar
<hckr> creo que hay que usar wpa-passphrase
<hckr> no?
<mimecar> para generar el equivalente cifrado de tu clave me parece que si
<hckr> esque todo desde consola....
<hckr> >.<
<mimecar> es lo que tiene usar un servidor
<hckr> ya
<hckr> pero para mí...
<hckr> xD
<mimecar> aunque servidor y wifi en la misma frase da respto
<hckr> respeto?
<mimecar> repeto
<mimecar> respeto
<hckr> jaja ok
<mimecar> un servidor suele ser algo crítico
<mimecar> y conectarte por wifi..
<hckr> es que mi situacion en el hogar...
<hckr> tengo el router en la entrada de la casa
<hckr> y me tengo que poner ahi agachadito con mi portatil
<hckr> para actualizar
<mimecar> ¿por que no usas la versión desktop?
<hckr> esque me estoy metiendo en esto de los servidores
<hckr> le instalé gnome al server
<hckr> la version lite
<hckr> XD
<mimecar> versión lite?
<hckr> si, la sencilla
<mimecar> solo hay una versión de gnome
<hckr> gnome-core
<hckr> si pero puedes instalar en el server el gnome que viene con ubuntu
<hckr> que pesa muchisimo mas
<hckr> en cambio si instalas gnome-core
<mimecar> no ocupa tanto
<hckr> instala una un poco "cutre"
<hckr> comparandolas...
<mimecar> y sin las herramientas de configuración de gnome..
<hckr> el caso es que instalé network-manager
<hckr> y sigo sin poder conectarme
<hckr> perdón
<hckr> sigo sin poder conectarme a internet
<Vicente> descargo desde caliu.cat/pub/distrbucions/ubunyu/archive
<hckr> no se asocia del todo a la red
<mimecar> Vicente: ese repositorio es oficial?
<mimecar> hckr: si has instalado el gestor de redes en principio tienes todas las dependencias
<Vicente> no lo se lo puso el sistema
<Vicente> como mejor conexion
<mimecar> si es oficial ahí no tienes google earth
<mimecar> hckr: privados no
<hckr> lo siento
<Vicente> antes tenia sevidor para españa
<mimecar> Vicente: ahí no tienes google earth
<hckr> pero lo leiste, mimecar?
<mimecar> si
<hckr> y que hago?
<mimecar> de algún repositorio lo estas descargando
<hckr> si quieres espero a vicente, que te ponga sus dudas para que no te hagamos un DoS...
<mimecar> si te pide la clave de gpg
<hckr> xD
<mimecar> cuando me canse desconecto el irc
<hckr> ok, y que hago?
<hckr> no se asocia...
<hckr> a nadie le ha pasado lo mismo?
<mimecar> hckr: tienes un sistema reducido, te faltará algo
<hckr> puff
<mimecar> o no pones la clave bien
<hckr> toqueteé el archivo interfaces
<hckr> la pongo bien seguro
<mimecar> ...
<hckr> porque con el wifi del vecino tampoco conecta :P
<hckr> xD
<mimecar> si vas modificando cosas y no lo dices
<hckr> hombre, lo tengo como antes
<hckr> no creo que sea eso
<hckr> esque quería poner la ip estática
<hckr> lo unico que puede fallar son las DNS
<hckr> y eso no influye
<hckr> (creo)
<mimecar> haz un ping por ip
<hckr> no se conecta
<hckr> ya lo probé
<hckr> ni  con ping www.google.es ni por ping 192.168.1.1 ni por ping [ip de una web]
<Vicente> no me deja cambiar el sitio de descarga por lo mismo,error de gpg
<mimecar> Vicente: pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> estas usando otro repositorio que no es el que has puesto antes
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo puedo definir que se use el driver de vesa cuando intento acceder a las consolas virtuales con Ctrl+Alt+{2,3,4,5,6}
<DavidReza> mas bien Ctrl+Alt+F{2,3,4,5,6}
<canario> el ufw es el equivalente en ubuntu a iptables ?
<Vicente> cuando recargo informacion de sofwer me dice:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583459/
<mimecar> canario: es más sencillo que firestarter
<mimecar> Vicente: estas usando el repositorio de medibuntu
<mimecar> entra en su web y verás la forma de añadir la clave de gpg
<canario> mimecar, el ufw, parece buena cosa :) pero soy un torpe del carajo !
<Vicente> estoy en el gestor de actualzaciones
<fosco_> canario, tienes gufw, gráfico y más sencillo aun de manejar
<mimecar> fosco_: para lo que quiere hacer es limitado
<canario> si, pero necesito más info del ufw
<canario> no le temo al commando, pero he de saber lo que hago... :D
<mimecar> !medibuntu Vicente
<kubot> Vicente: medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Vicente> voy a ver
<hckr> Bueno, me voy
<hckr> Gracias por la ayuda, mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<hckr> Que sos@! xD
<hckr> un simple "ok, adios"
<hckr> xD
<hckr> eso habria bastado...
<hckr> ueno ados
<hkm_> ubunteros
<canario> con ufw hago las reglas, pero cómo comperto la conexión entre la red interna y la red externa ?
<david_lx> una pregunta.. yo uso las ubuntu-restricted-extras merece la pena pasarse a medibuntu en cambio?
<mimecar> solo añades un repositorio, no pasas a nada
<david_lx> ah
<david_lx> vale, gracias
<Vicente> vale,e encontrado esto y este es el resultado  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583466/
<mimecar> tienes un repositorio duplicado
<mimecar> ¿has editado el archivo a mano?
<guampa> canario: podes agregar una regla de nat al ufw que te comparta la conexion
<guampa> de todos modos, creo que se puede hacer directo desde network-manager
<guampa> sin necesidad de tunear el firewall a mano
<Vicente> copiado y pagado de la pagina
<mimecar> la línea 94 no es de medibuntu
<Vicente> entonces?
<canario> gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada
<mimecar> tendrás el error pero no te debe afectar
<Vicente> sigue con el tema de la llave publica?
<mimecar> no
<Vicente> pasa algo por que tenga el repositorio duplicado?
<mimecar> no debería
<Vicente> actualizo a ver que pasa?
<david_lx> hay algún blog que explique como usar aircraft para obtener claves WEP?
<mimecar> david_lx: busca en google
<mimecar> en el canal no se da soporte a robar el wifi del vecino
<david_lx> si, en google hay información, pero quisiera saber si alguien lo usa
<guampa> en google te vas a enterar de eso tambien
<david_lx> ok gracias
<Vicente> vale,actualizado y sin error mil gracias
<david_lx> y es ilegal usar la wifi del vecino en España?
<Vicente> sin su consentimiento si
<mimecar> david_lx: le estas quitando ancho de banda a una persona que ha pagado
<david_lx> y hay algun paquete que me advirtiera si mi vecina me usa la wifi sin mi permiso? creo que en Windows si hay esas aplicaciones, pero no las conozco para ubuntu...
<mimecar> david_lx: pon cifrado wpa2 y filtrado mac
<xoan> david_lx: consulta el registro de dhcp de tu router
<david_lx> xoan como puedo hacer la consulta, lo desconozco... un comando?
<xoan> david_lx: no, desde el navegador
<xoan> http://192.168.1.1/
<xoan> por lo general, aunque puede que esté configurado en otra IP
<xoan> esos datos te los proporciona tu ISP
<david_lx> ah,... entrando en el navegador.... vale gracias... ya sé... mirar la dhcp,,,
<david_lx> claro, lo obvio es usar la mac pero yo tengo psp, nintendo dsi xl, ps3, tres portátiles... puffff... si tuviera que configurar tantisima mac me vuelvo looooocooooo.....
<mimecar> tardas 5 minutos
<david_lx> yo soy torpe... tardo 5 días...
<mimecar> si tardas 5 días en copiar y pegar texto...
<xoan> desde ahí mismo puedes hacerlo ahora en nada
<david_lx> (perdon por la broma... sí, soy torpe)
<david_lx> bueno... yo tengo puesta una clave WEP, y creo que no me pillan... pero como ahora se ha puesto eso de moda en Málaga.... pues es que hasta me hace gracia el tema
<mimecar> david_lx: wep en menos de cinco minutos la sacan
<mimecar> pon wpa2 y filtrado mac
<xoan> mimecar: la mayoría de dispositivos no suelen permitir conexiones wep (me refiero a la psp, las impresoras, etc...)
<xoan> *wpa2
<xoan> ni siquiera wpa
<mimecar> tener wep y no tener contraseña es lo mismo
<xoan> mimecar: no
<david_lx> no, si yo comprendo que el que use mi wifi es porque tiene algún motivo.. la crisis nos llega a todos....
<xoan> un simple filtrado de mac suele servir
<mimecar> david_lx: mientras tengan redes gratuitas no van a pagar
<xoan> o no usar dhcp
<mimecar> ni crisis ni tonterias
<david_lx> me he enterado que en Málaga por 30 euros un técnico te da las claves del vecino y las puedes usar de gorra...
<mimecar> eso es un timo
<mimecar> si usas wpa2 no la sacan
<david_lx> pero aircraft también creo que saca las wap... entonces no?
<mimecar> wpa2 no
<mimecar> y wpa no lo tiene tan sencillo
<xoan> y wpa casi que tampoco...
<david_lx> jejeje
<david_lx> el caso es que llevo un año usando WEP y no noto que me cojan la wifi... es que tengo suerte?
<raktunak> buenas, me gustaria quemar una imagen en un usb para instalar con el windows xp, lo he probado con el unetbootin pero al arrankar me sale bootmgr
<david_lx> vamos que navego a tope de velocidad y nunca he tenido problemas
<mimecar> o que la están usando ya
<raktunak> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<xoan> david_lx: una cosa es "notarlo" y otra es saberlo
<mimecar> raktunak: unetbootin solo es para linux
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en la red algún programa para hacer eso
<raktunak> mimecar,  q soft necesito para poder instalar xp desde una usb¿
<david_lx> claro amigos, a eso me refería antes.. no es por más que por curiosidad
<mimecar> no lo se
<david_lx> que un chaval se coma el coco y me encuentre la clave lo veo digno de admiración...
<raktunak> en eso estoy, tu crees q se podra hacer desde ubuntu
<raktunak> ¿?¿
<mimecar> david_lx: 5 minutos
<mimecar> raktunak: no lo he hecho nunca
<guampa> raktunak: probablemente con grub4dos puedas, pero no estoy seguro
<xoan> david_lx: no tiene nada de admirable, tal y como es ahora la suite de aircrack... yo tardé menos de un minuto en sacar la mía desde la otra punta del piso
<xoan> supongo que el del piso de arriba podría hacerlo en el mismo tiempo
<Xion> saque mi disco de la laptop y lo use como portable,ahora me sale la pantalla de grub al iniciar indicandome windows xp como elimino esa pantalla de comienzo
<david_lx> juas juas... es que somos una potencia del pirateo...
<mimecar> david_lx: cualquier niñato lo puede hacer
<mimecar> Xion: lo usastes como portable?
<david_lx> y entonces si le pongo la wpa2 al router les jodo el invento no?
<Xion> mimecar :) si lo saque y bottie el sistema desde usb,pero tenia XP en la laptop y ahora tengo ubuntu en la laptop,,osea el que use como portable,,pero al iniciar me sale grub con el xp tambien en la pantalla negra de inicio
<mimecar> david_lx: si
<xoan> david_lx: no se trata de eso... se trata de hacer más segura tu red
<mimecar> Xion: entra en la configuración de grub2 y comenta esa entrada
<Xion> tengo que reiniciar ?
<mimecar> david_lx: cualquiera puede sacar tus datos de conexión al irc, correo electrónico o con un poco de suerte messenger
<Xion> como hago eso
<mimecar> no he usado grub 2
<Lancro> update-grub2
<david_lx> con un snifer?
<mimecar> si
<xoan> mimecar: para eso existen otro métodos, como usar ssl aunque la conexión sea WEP
<Xion> Lancro :) pongo eso en terminal ?
<Xion> sudo update-grub ?
<mimecar> xoan: al irc por ejemplo le pueden sacar su usuario y contraseña directamente
<Lancro> con el 2
<Xion> ok
<Lancro> asi actualiza el grub
<mimecar> y no se usa siempre ssl
<david_lx> vale chicos... un saludo...
<david_lx> me voy... gracias por vuestra información...
<david_lx> habéis sido todos muy utiles
<david_lx> chao
<xoan> no sé en otras redes, pero en freenode puedes usar ssl
<mimecar> pero no se usa por defecto
<fzeta> Hi! Máquinas;)
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola !!
<Sr_ubuntu> Quiero unrarear recursivamente, cómo puedo hacerlo?     find . -iname '*.rar' -exec unrar {} \; no funciona! por qué? ayuda plz
<mimecar> hazlo paso a paso
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: hay demasiados rars
<Sr_ubuntu> y unos dentro de otros y otros..
<mimecar> comprueba que la lo que le pasas a unrar es correcto
<Sr_ubuntu> mmm las opciones de unrar dices?
<Sr_ubuntu> pues
<xoan> Sr_ubuntu: $ find . -name "*.rar" -print0 | xargs -0 unrar
<xoan> aunque me suena que unrar requiere alguna opción
<mimecar> la opción de descomprimir como mínimo
<xoan> prueba con un fichero sólo: $ unrar file.rar
<xoan> si eso funciona, lo anterior también debería
<Sr_ubuntu> unrar file.rar no funca
<xoan> Sr_ubuntu: $ unrar -e file.rar
<xoan> o -x, no sé cual es
<xoan> consulta la ayuda y míralo
<Sr_ubuntu> he probado -e -x y no funca
<Sr_ubuntu> mm
<Sr_ubuntu> =(
<xoan> sólo una de ellas
<Sr_ubuntu> eso hago..
<mimecar> lee el manual de unrar
<xoan> $ unrar
<xoan> ahí tienes todas las opciones
<xoan> $ unrar e file.rar
<xoan> x utiliza las rutas completas
<xoan>   e             Extract files to current directory
<xoan>   x             Extract files with full path
<Sr_ubuntu> claro!
<Sr_ubuntu> yo usaba - con guión
<Sr_ubuntu> muchas gracias!!
<xoan> recuerda meter la orden entre comillas si usas tu método
<xoan> creo que usando xargs no es necesario
<Sr_ubuntu> mm me voy un ratito :S
<Sr_ubuntu> al final me ha descomprimido con find algunas cosas, gracias a todos!
<r0z4> hola a todos que necesito instalar para poder tener sonido de un video 3gp_
<molocoize> buenas
<tempano> hola
<molocoize> tengo una pregunta sobre adobe flhas
<Sr_ubuntu> byebye, tengo que irme, gracias...
<Sr_ubuntu> se ha unrareado casi todo :)
<Sr_ubuntu> gracias.
<molocoize> cuando voy a ver un video en el navegador ,medice enviar informe de fallo
<molocoize> me manda recargar la pagina y ya puedo verlo,alguna solucion'
<mimecar> molocoize: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<molocoize> 10.04 lts
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<molocoize> si
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios externos de ppa?
<molocoize> con el ultimo flhas plugin,si
<mimecar> esa puede ser la causa del fallo
<molocoize> y que hacemos
<mimecar> pasa a la versión oficial
<molocoize> instalar desde sinactic y ya esta?
<mimecar> quitar el repositorio de ppa e instalar la versión oficial
<molocoize> vale,muy bien
 * libio saludos gente!
<Yoques> Hola compis
<Yoques> tengo un laptop que está a las últimas, pero si a alguien le apetece echarme una mano, me gustaría seguir usándolo y darle unos años más de vida
<Yoques> me da muchísimos problemas en el arranque, así que pensé en ponerle el "unr" como desktop, pero no me lo encuentra
<Yoques> ni con sudo 'apt-cache search unr' ni con nada... además me dice que
<Yoques> http://pastebin.com/HedLGKNm
<Yoques> no puedo hacer un dist-upgrade ni nada... estoy encallado.
<Yoques> Una ayudita?
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Yoques> hola Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> Que es el unr Yoques ?
<Yoques> mmm... creía que el nuevo escritorio que sustituye a nautilus (o lo pretenderá)
<Yoques> es un escritorio que salen los iconos a la izquierda, en cascada
<Thedemon007> Unity?
<Yoques> chupa menos, al parecer
<TecladoZurdo> hi
<Yoques> igual es eso
<TecladoZurdo> saben tengo un problem con el gimp
<TecladoZurdo> que pasa que tengo un diseño de una pagina web y la quiero exportar a html
<Thedemon007> MM Yoques si quieres que consuma menos recursos es mejor isntalar LXDE es el que consume menos
<TecladoZurdo> alguien sabe como se hace?
<ivedci89> que es eso de "running dpkg" cuando se esta por terminar de instalar ubuntu o un derivado de este? es normal que tarde mucho?
<ProXeN> Es normal ivedci89
<ProXeN> Depende del paquete, claro, pero es normal
<ivedci89> gracias ProXen
<ivedci89> estaba preocupandome... ya pensaba que se habia colgado la PC en la instalacion... jEJJE
<ivedci89> ya esto es curiosidad pura, qué es ese proceso? "Running dpkg"
<mimecar> para instalar paquetes
<ivedci89> o sea es el proceso de instalacion de los programas extras del sistema como la offimatica y multimedia por ejemplo...?
<mimecar> algo asi
<NeoRanger> pregunta: Me compré una bateria nueva para mi notebook pero el tema es que no carga nada, la saco y se empieza a descargar y cuando la enchufo dice que carga pero no lo hace
<NeoRanger> hace mas de 4 horas que esta en 92% y cargando y no terminó
<mimecar> NeoRanger: ¿es oficial?
<NeoRanger> no
<mimecar> entonces poco se puede hacer
<NeoRanger> changos!!!
<mimecar> puede ser que funcio o que no lo haga
<NeoRanger> me dice un amigo que compile un nuevo ACPI
<fosco_> NeoRanger, pueden pasar 2 cosas, que la batería no esté cargandose, o que esté cargándose pero no leas bien los valores
<fosco_> en el primer caso ya puedes compilar lo q quieras q no va a funcionar
<fosco_> en el segundo sí que podría ser solucionable
<NeoRanger> gracias fosco_  por responder voy a tomar la segunda alternativa y espero que ande
<fosco_> lo comprobarás pronto, si no se carga la batería morirá en menos de 8 horas, para no volver a funcionar más
<NeoRanger> fosco_, desactive el modo ACPI, puede llegar a servir??
<luckatoni> Buenas Cousteau
<cousteau> buenas... y adiós, hora de cenar :(
<Gaia> saludos pueblo..
<Gaia> alguien con freepswitch?
<grace_> hola como descomprimo un archivo .rr
<grace_> .rar
<erUSUL> !rar
<kubot> rar es un fromato de archivo no libre creado por Rarsoft. Instrucciones ( en inglés ) para acceder a archivos *.rar con el Gestor de Archivadores https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. También hay una utilidad unrar gratuita en los repositorios.
<grace_> por comando
<erUSUL> grace_: instala rar o unrar desde el centro de software
<grace_> gracias
<Gaia> erUSUL: freeswitch en ubuntu?
<Gaia> has trabajado?
<erUSUL> grace_: rar x fichero.rar ( o "e" en luggar de "x" )
<erUSUL> Gaia: no lo siento
<Gaia> ok
<Gaia> alguien me puede ayudar con la GUI en ubuntu de freeswitch?
<jorechp> hola buenas tardes como puedo cambiar la vista de la barra lateral de nautilus
<jorechp> necesito cambiar de vista de arbol a lugares!
<AzoteLogiko> saludos
<jorechp> laguno sabe como cambiar la vista del sidebar de nautilus
<Joan> Quería poner mi taskbar del KDE como la del Windows 7;y agrupadas las ventanas por mismo programa y con solo los iconos.
<Joan> ¿Sabéis como puedo hacerlo?
<fosco_> jorechp, tienes un desplegable en el propio sidebar donde eliges el tipo de vista
<AzoteLogiko> Joan http://www.techpetals.com/install-w7-windows-7-theme-for-ubuntu-10.10-10.04-3142
<fosco_> un poco peligros eso de ejecutar un .sh que no sabes ni de donde ha salido, no?
<guampa> alguien uso make-kpkg con kernels nuevos de kernel.org?
<jorechp> fosco_, ya no me sale el desplegable lo cerre por error
<fosco_> cerraste todo el sidebar?
<blackcisne> nene dale a "Ver/Panel Lateral
<cruzcruzcruz> Hola a todos
<blackcisne> hola x
<cruzcruzcruz> alguien a trabajadoo con MAEMO?
<blackcisne> no
<cruzcruzcruz> Oye blackcisne, tendras el nombre de un canal de redes ip?
<blackcisne> pues no... no lo uso
<cruzcruzcruz> oki
<guampa> cruzcruzcruz: un canal aca en freenode de redes ip?
<erUSUL> guampa: #networking ?
<katarcis> alguien sabe como quitar el limite de transferencia que tiene emesene dura toda la vida pasando una foto u.u
<guampa> erUSUL:  le iba a recomendar ese a cruzcruzcruz si es lo que estaba buscando
<cruzcruzcruz> Gracias amigos, ya entre a este canalito :P
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<shell> hola
<Tarrasquero> hola
<shell> tengo un problema desde que instale ubuntu es que no pudo copilar los archivos tr.gz si alguien puediera alludarme pongo el error aroa mismo
<erUSUL> shell: no deberias compilar archivos tar.gz a no ser que sea absolutamente necesario
<shell> esque no tengo de otra tengo que instalar un programa y nesesito hacerlo
<erUSUL> shell: tienes instalado build-essential y todas las librearias que necesita el programa? que programa es?
<shell> yo tengo instalador build-essential el programa son varios la verdad uno es el wine y otro testdisk-6.11.3
<erUSUL> shell: wine está e los reositorios y testdisk tambien
<shell> si pero una versiones antiguas
<erUSUL> shell: como que "no tienes otra" ?
<shell> nesesito las nuevas
<erUSUL> shell: wine tiene un ppa con las versiones mas recientes
<erUSUL> !ppa
<kubot> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<shell> nose lo que es ppa
<erUSUL> shell: un repositorio
<erUSUL> shell: lo añades le das a gestor de actualizaciones y listo. ya tienes la ultima version
<erUSUL> shell: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<guampa> shell: si el repo es ademas un ppa es muy facil agregarlo: "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine" y listo
<guampa> luego apt-get update y a bajar
<cruzcruzcruz> yeah!!!
<shell> ok lo intentare
<shell> y si e dicho que no tenia de otra es porque no savia los de  ppa
<shell> sino no lo habria dicho
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> necesito saber como puedo entrar como root en android
<erUSUL> android != ubuntu
<cruzcruzcruz> desde el mismo celular?
<mauricio> hay un canal de android en español?
<mauricio> si
<shell> una pregunta hay algun cana de programacion en español
<erUSUL> shell: alguno habra. java-es python-es etc ...
<shell> gracias
<shell> adios
<erUSUL> adios
<cruzcruzcruz> vamos a cantar unas canciones juntoss
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-22
<Sadlymistaken> Buenas, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para Copiaaaaaaaar todas las configuraciones de mi ubuntu (sonido, internet, programas etc..) y pasarlo a otro ordenador con el mismo Ubuntu?
<EXlo4> copiar el /etc
<EXlo4> y todas las carpetas .* de tu home?
<Sadlymistaken> todas?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, todas las ocultas
<EXlo4> Sadlymistaken: si ;)
<Sadlymistaken> y luego no tendré que volver a instalar los programas, etc???
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, las de /etc no se que tan conveniente es copiarlas tal cual
<EXlo4> dabor: debe ser por que yo usaba debian..xD pero me funcionaba de 10 o.O
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, ovbio que vas a tener que instalar todo de nuevo pero te aparecen las mismas configuraciones
<EXlo4> eso si. fue la misma pc.. solo que formatee.xD
<Sadlymistaken> Es que a día de hoy no recuerdo que hice con ALSA para que me funcionara el sonido, ni qe hice con el fireware... ni con la impresora.. vamos que se me va la memoria... pero si igualmente voy a tener que instalar todo otra vez... buf
<dabor> EXlo4, ok, deberia funcionar bien, en especial para recuérar samba, cups, vftp, etc etc.
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, hay que tomar apuntes :-)
<EXlo4> jeje
<dabor> chicos, saquen lápiz y papel jaja
<EXlo4> Sadlymistaken: yo me se de memoria todo..jaja, y hasta tengo un script, ;)
<Sadlymistaken> muchas gracias por los consejos chicos
<colo> alguien sabe conectarse al irc con tor?
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un kernel?
<EXlo4> DavidReza: que necesitas?
<DavidReza> bajé los .deb, pero al querer instalar uno de ellos, me dice que no se pudo resolver la dependencia de linux-headers-2.6.38-020638rc8
<EXlo4> instalaste linux-headers primero?
<DavidReza> y busqué en synaptic ese paquete pero no existe ese
<EXlo4> y de donde los bajaste
<DavidReza> ese es el que intento instalar
<DavidReza> de aquí EXlo4
<DavidReza> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<EXlo4> ahh, ok ;)
<DavidReza> bajé el último, que según es el que necesito
<EXlo4> DavidReza: tienes dos deb's.. no?
<DavidReza> 3
<DavidReza> headers_i386, headers_all y image
<EXlo4> que maquina tienes?
<EXlo4> 32 o 66 bits?
<EXlo4> 64*
<DavidReza> 32 bits
<DavidReza> bueno, soporta 64, pero si te refieres a Ubuntu, tengo el de 32 bits
<EXlo4> instale el headers_i386 y luego el image
<DavidReza> cuando intento instalar el headers_i386 es cuando el centro de Software me dice
<EXlo4> DavidReza: jeje, que suerte, :P (mi pc soporta el monitor por suerte nomas.xD)
<DavidReza> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<DavidReza> ups
<EXlo4> jeje
<DavidReza> La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: linux-headers-2.6.38-020638rc8
<DavidReza> lol, haha
<EXlo4> jaja, si los instalas via consola?
<EXlo4> con dpkg ?
<DavidReza> mm
<DavidReza> buena idea
<DavidReza> intentaré
<EXlo4> luego copia que sale
<EXlo4> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<DavidReza> lo mismo, básicamente
<DavidReza> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/357473/
<EXlo4> hazlo con el otro headers
<EXlo4> y si no funciona prueba con "--force-depends"
<DavidReza> ok+
<DavidReza> listo
<DavidReza> el de all sí funcionó y ahora puedo instalar el i386
<EXlo4> jeje, :)
<DavidReza> gracias EXlo4
<EXlo4> de nada ;)
<ubuntu_learn> hola a todos
<ubuntu_learn> como estqan
<ubuntu_learn> necesito un ayuda
<ubuntu_learn> o mas que nada una consulta
<ubuntu_learn> yo tengo ubuntu 10.10 e intente colocar 2 discos de 2 teras cada uno
<ubuntu_learn> pero solo me lee uno y el otro me lo lee vacion
<ubuntu_learn> hay alguna manera de reparar esto
<ubuntu_learn> ?
<ubuntu_learn> o de poder ver ambos discos?
<ubuntu_learn> alguien podria ayudarme
<carlosubuntu> q es tera?
<carlosubuntu> ah ok
<yongua> necesito ayuda con la clave de una canaimita
<oskardm> Hola, ¡alguien me puede ayudar la xbox 360 a ubuntu?
<oskardm> a conectar
<oskardm> XD
<oskardm> ¡Alguien me puede ayudar?
<EXlo4> yo no tengo idea de como conectar un xbox
<EXlo4> ni tengo una >.<
<oskardm> y no hay nadie que sepa como hacerlo?
<Jeferx> HOla, buenas noches! Alguien podría ayudarme a editar mi grub? cuando inicio el sistema me sale una lista INMENSA (me sale en el grub unos 10 items de ubuntu) y por último el de windows.. Alguien podría guiarme?
<arielsanflo> buenas noches
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda por favor
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ estás ?
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo ver que driver de video se cargó al entrar a Ubuntu?
<arielsanflo> alquien sabe como puedo colocar el escritorio kde en español
<Jeferx> magu42: Si!
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ tenés muchos kernels en el grub?
<Jeferx> magu42: si =S me salen como 10 =S
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ entrá en synaptic , poné linux-headers y desinstalá todos los que no quieras menos el ultimo y uno que le siga por las dudas
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ cuidado con los numero, no te confundas porque perdés el sistema
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ poné en un terminal  uname -a  para saber cual está en uso y anotalo en un papel
<Jeferx> magu42: en el synaptic tengo más de 16 marcados en verde..
<magu42> jaja
<Jeferx> magu42: en el terminal me aparece Linux jeferx-desktop 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ bien dejas ese y el que le sigue mas viejo, los demás los desinstalas y al reiniciar no van a estar más
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ te recomiendo usar un papel y lapiz para recordarlos, a la vieja usanza
<Jeferx> magu42: que anote cuál? El que vaya desinstalando o el que tengo en la consola?
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ 2.6.32-30  ese es el ultimo y el que está en uso
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ y el que le sigue mas viejo será  2.6.32-28  o algo asi
<Jeferx> magu42: en el synaptic tengo el 2.6.32-30.59, 2.6.32-30.36
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ el numero más alto siempre es el más nuevo
<Jeferx> magu42: http://190.203.91.2/001.png http://190.203.91.2/002.png http://190.203.91.2/003.png http://190.203.91.2/004.png http://190.203.91.2/005.png
<Jeferx> son los que tengo!
<Jeferx> magu42: podrás decirme exactamente cuales eliminar?
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ dejas los 2.6.32-30 y 2.6.32.29  los demás los desinstalas
<Jeferx> magu42: eliminando...
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ bien. al reiniciar te aparecerán  dos kernerls y windoows abajo
<magu42> kernels*
<Jeferx> magu42: eliminados, voy a reiniciar a ver que pasó! xD
<Jeferx> magu42: vuelvo en 3 minutos!
<magu42> te espero
<Jeferx> magu42: (dependiendo de lo que pase)
 * magu42 tiembla   :-)
<Jeferx> magu42: nada :(
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ como nada? está todos ?
<magu42> estan*
<Jeferx> si magu42! están los 15 completicos xD
<Jeferx> magu42: el grub al inicio me dice esto --> GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu10
<Jeferx> luego está la lista que dice ubuntu con linux 2.6.32-30-generic, y abajo de ese me aparece ubuntu con linux 2.6.32-30-generic (Modo Recuperación)
<Jeferx> de la misma manera disminuyendo el -30-generic, hasta 21-generic
<Jeferx> magu42
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ para desinstalar los kenels viejos debes , click derecho/marcar para desinstalar y despues aplicar
<Jeferx> si magu42, eso hice!
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo saber qué driver de video estoy utilizando?
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ fijate en el synaptic si siguen marcados en verde
<Jeferx> No, están solo los .32-30... magu42
<magu42> Jeferx⟿  sudo update grub2
<Jeferx> magu42: sudo: update: command not found
<magu42> Jeferx⟿  sudo update-grub2
<Jeferx> listo magu42!
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ reinicia otra vez
<Jeferx> magu42: me apareció esto --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583616/
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ siguen ahi, no entiendo, yo los borro de esa manera
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ fijate bien en synaptic que no estén mas abajo en verde
<Jeferx> magu42: no existirá una lista la cuál se pueda editar manualmente el grub?
<Jeferx> magu42: ya revisé la lista completa!
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ no entiendo, los he borrado así por años
<Jeferx> magu42: Ps no me ha funcionado :(
<searched> hola
<searched> alguno me puede dar una mano? tengo un problema con mi disco sata
<DavidReza> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<searched> ok
<searched> instale ubuntu maverick merkat en mi pc de escritorio en mi disco ide pero cuando inicio el SO no me reconoce el disco sata que tengo como secundario. aguna idea?
<searched> la bios me lo reconoce perfecto pero el ubuntu no
<searched> necesito algun driver???
<jimlestat> buenas
<jimlestat> tengo un cd de win2 y quiero hacer una usb booteable
<searched> alguien me lee?????
<Jeferx> jimlestat: dame un segundo y te envio un manual, aunqueeee, estás en el canal de ubuntu :P
<searched> gente.... alguno me puede dar una mano?? mi ubuntu no reconoce mi hd sata
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ http://ubunlog.com/eliminar-kernels-antiguos-en-ubuntu/
<Jeferx> jimlestat: http://www.madboxpc.com/mini-tutorial-instalar-windows-7-desde-un-pendrive-memoria-usb-de-manera-facil-y-rapida/
<Jeferx> magu42: ya estoy haciendolo con Ubuntu Tweak, dejame ver si logro solucionarlo...
<jimlestat> leere jeferx gracias
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ ahh  bien
<jimlestat> jeferx pero yo decia hacerlo en linux
<searched> alguien sabe como hacer que mi ubuntu reconozca mi hd sata???
<jimlestat> kien me ayuda
<DavidReza> alguien podría decirme con qué versión de Kernel viene por default Ubuntu 10.10?
<Jeferx> magu42: listo :) He solucionado con el Ubuntu Tweak :)
<Jeferx> magu42: Gracias por la ayuda :)
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ hemos aprendido algo los dos  :-)
<Jeferx> seh magu42! Aki te dejo los pasos
<Jeferx> Ubuntu Tweak -> Limpiador de Paquetes -> Desbloquear -> Llimpiar Kernels (seleccionar todos y limpiar), Limpiar configuración (seleccionar todos y limpiar), Limpiar caché (seleccionar todos y limpiar), salir y reinciar! :D
<Christiannnnn> buenas?
<magu42> Jeferx⟿  ↑
<Christiannnnn> buenas tengo una dv2500
<Christiannnnn> con ubuntu
<Christiannnnn> pero
<Christiannnnn> no me salen las usb que conecto que puede ser?
<Jeferx> magu42: ¿?
<guampa> DavidReza: ultima actualizacion en maverick fue a 2.6.35-algo
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ viene a significar un  Jeferx +1 o dedo para arriba
<Jeferx> xD ok magu42! =D
<Jeferx> feliz noche, me retiro!
<Jeferx> Que descansen!
<magu42> Jeferx⟿ :-)
<Jeferx> magu42: nuevamente gracias por la ayuda ;)
<magu42> dnd
<magu42> buenas noches Jeferx
<jimlestat> un programa para hacer una iso
<xangua> unetbootin nunca me falló
<magu42> un programa para hacer una iso??
<magu42> jimlestat⟿ un programa para hacer una iso??
<jimlestat> para crear pues
<jimlestat> xangua ya me dijo una gracias
<magu42> jimlestat⟿ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<jimlestat> leere mangu gracias
<magu42> jimlestat⟿ unetbootin no crea una iso , la hace booteable desde donde precises
<jimlestat> ahh ok
<jimlestat> tengo un cd de win2 y quiero hacer una usb booteable
<DavidReza> alguien me puede decir cómo saber la ruta a la que apunta un enlace simbólico?
<DavidReza> en las propiedades sé que lo dice, pero la ruta es muy larga y las primeras carpetas salen con putos suspensivos
<dzup> ls -al archivo
<chasis> alguien sabe que tal funcionan las dns de google?
<DavidReza> chasis,  yo las tengo y no he tenido ningun problema
<DavidReza> dzup,  gracias
<chasis> pro, es que estoy pensando en cambiar las del router porque vodafone me lo resetea desde alla @.@
<DavidReza> chasis,  pues yo sólo las he utilizado en mi propia computadora
<DavidReza> supongo que igual se podrían usar en el router
<DavidReza> dzup,  me sale la misma ruta que en las propiedades
<chasis> jeje,, si, seguro
<DavidReza> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/backlight/nv_backlight
<DavidReza> ah, es que es una ruta relativa
<DavidReza> ¬¬
<dzup> debe de decir archivo blabla -> direccion_verdadera
<DavidReza> sí, pero me salía después de la flecha, la ruta que puse: ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/backlight/nv_backlight
<DavidReza> y ya me di cuenta que se refería a las carpetas anteriores
<dzup> DavidReza:
<dzup> alex@escarabajo:~/workspace/mcontrol$ ln -s $HOME/offline offline
<dzup> alex@escarabajo:~/workspace/mcontrol$ ls -al offline
<dzup> lrwxrwxrwx 1 alex alex 18 2011-03-21 22:20 offline -> /home/alex/offline
<dzup> alex@escarabajo:~/workspace/mcontrol$
<DavidReza> sí, así salió, pero la ruta no era absoluta, era relativa
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo controlar los pasos que mis teclas de brillo dan? Llego de 0 a 150 de brillo con sólo apretar las combinaciones 3 veces
<DavidReza> cada vez sube de 51 en 51 =(
<[A]KangB> buenos días
<Bonding> wenas....alguien sabe algo sobre bonding?
<fosco_> buenos días
<Tiffon> nas
<Bonding> buenos dias...alguien sabre como hacer bonding'
<Joan> Para que funcione Dropbox en KDE
<Joan> ¿Sabéis si había que arrancarlo de una manera especial?
<NEXUS-6> Buenas
<NEXUS-6> Tengo un problema con la configuracion del teclado. Cada vez que inicio sesion me aparece configurado como distribucion de EEUU, a alguien le ocurre lo mismo? Gracias
<Thedemon007> Holas buenos dias
<Bonding> alguien sabe algo de bonding / link aggregation / load balance?
<Bonding> tngo duddas
<Thedemon007> Mmm yo no
<fosco_> NEXUS-6, en sistema - preferencias - teclado - distribuciones desinstala las que no quieras usar y deja solo la que uses
<fosco_> Bonding, este canal es solo para dudas/asistencia de ubuntu
<Bonding> bueno...quiero hacer bonding en ubuntu
<fosco_> bueno, eso no tiene nada que ver
<fosco_> quizá en un canal sobre redes te podrán ayudar mejor
<fosco_> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/bonding <- o si no aquí tienes la documentacion
<Bonding> gracias btw
<Bonding> algun canal de redes podrias sugerirme?
<runo> buenos días
<runo> hay algún comando o utilidad para devolver a ubuntu 10.10 el estado de recién instalado ? un reset all :D
<fosco_> Bonding, ##networking
<fosco_> runo, no
<fosco_> aunque hay maneras de "reiniciar" ciertas cosas
<Thedemon007> fosco NEXUS-6 puede borrar una distribución de teclado?
<fosco_> que necesitas hacer exactamente?
<runo> es que estoy con ufw, después de instalar y desintalar firestarter, y guardog y otros, no sea que queden por ahí "cositas"
<fosco_> Thedemon007, puedes instalar/desinstalar tantas distribuciones de teclado como quieras
<fosco_> runo, sudo iptables -L para ver las reglas definidas
<Thedemon007> fosco_: no ya lo he intentado es que tengo dos y quiero desistalar una porq como he dicho antees
<Thedemon007> fosco_: cada vez que inicio ubuntu sale en la barra un boton Lam para cambiar la distribución
<fosco_> Thedemon007, pensé que era NEXUS-6 quien tenia ese problema, si te aparece eso es que tienes seleccionadas opciones de idioma/distribucion contradictorias y el sistema no sabe que hacer
<Thedemon007> Quiero quitarlo ya he intentado borrar la distribución latinoamericana y dejar la de español
<runo> gracias fosco :D
<Thedemon007> pero no he podido no se desistala abra una manera de quitar no mas el boton, es una notificación no?
<fosco_> no se exactamente que boton dices
<Thedemon007> fosco_:  como aria pala soluciona lo de esas opciones de idioma/distribucion contradictorias o para saber cual es el problema
<Thedemon007> es un boton el la barra me aparece al lado del sobre como un teclado y las primeras letras de la distibución lamt o esp
<Thedemon007> fosco_: si quieres intenta agregar otra distribución y reinicia y veras que te sale :-)
<fosco_> si, ya la vi, aparece automaticamente si tienes mas de una distribucion
<CiberSlave> hola, buenos días, alguien me puede atender ?
<CiberSlave> estoy buscando un software de dibujo de gráficas, que haga rectas de regresión y demás funciones avanzadas
<erUSUL> CiberSlave: openoffice calc?
<CiberSlave> tengo problemas con ese programa, prefiero no usarlo para esas cosas
<CiberSlave> busco uno específico
<erUSUL> R con alguno de los frontends gráficos?
<CiberSlave> voy a probar esa opción, gracias
<Thedemon007> chaou
<fij0> hello
<fij0> any who use kvm ?
<erUSUL> solo para probar alguna iso que otra
<erUSUL> español aqui
<ramon_Gimp> buenas ,necesitaria usar un capturador de escritorio
<ramon_Gimp> hago tutoriales para gimp y mypaint pero vengo de windows
<erUSUL> !screencast
<kubot> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<fosco_> ramon_Gimp, tienes muchos, prueba gtk-recordmydesktop
<ramon_Gimp> kazam he probado y es rapido ,eso me gusta pk gtk-recordmydesktop es muy lento procesando videos de 10 min
<ramon_Gimp> pero cuando edito en openshot tengo ruidos en la preview y al publicar
<Administrador_> buenos dias
<Administrador_> bueno aca es buenos dias
<Administrador_> alguien para una consulta
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Administrador_> ok
<Administrador_> soy nueva no sabia q habia q preguntar de una
<Administrador_> :P
<guampa> muchachos, alguno que haya usado make-kpkg? me agrega un sufijo al kernel/debs tipo "06603-g10effcb" , con lo que me quedan nombres bastante extraños
<guampa> las primeras dos o tres veces que lo use ayuer no hacia eso
<guampa> *ayer
<cossier> como puedo saber a que device esta conectado el microfono de mi webcam, en el /dev/dsp no esta ?
<guampa> cossier: fijate en /dev/snd
<guampa> con lshal podes identificar cual es cual
<cossier> mm guampa ahora lo pruebo
<guampa> make-kpkg
<guampa> i jeit chu
 * xoan buenas
<ramon_Gimp> alguno sabe por qué openshot añade ruidos y clicks a mis videos capturados con Kazam?
<cossier> guampa, es que estoy intentando meter el audio en el xvidcap y no hay manera
<ramon_Gimp> es para hacer videotutoriales
<guampa> ramon_Gimp: probablemente no te este dando el cpu, memoria o bus de E/S, abri una terminal y corre top mientras usas Kazam, probablemente te este saturando un recurso y entonces salta el video/audio
<guampa> podes bajarle un poco la resolucion de audio/video
<ramon_Gimp> el video lo captura perfecto guampa , y en openshot meto un video de mp4 y va bien
<ramon_Gimp> el problema es con los videos que capturo yo guampa
<guampa> ramon_Gimp: entonces no se. eso es lo unico que se me ocurre
<ramon_Gimp> ok, seguiré investigando ,gracias
<Ahapp> buenas
<Ahapp> tengo problemas al testear el ldap cuando le tiro este comando* ldapsearch -xLLL -b "dc=example,dc=com" *  me sale no such object 32
<Ahapp> ubuntu ser 10.10
<Ahapp> alguien sabe algo
<Ahapp> gracias por contestar manga de pajeros virtuales
<fosco_> Ahapp, no es necesario insultar
<guampa> a buah
<fosco_> si nadie contesta es que no lo sabemos
<Ahapp> ahora si
<Ahapp> aa
<Ahapp> y bueno
<Ahapp> q les cuesta un simple no se
<Ahapp> o quieren hacer de grillo
<Ahapp> un simple cri cri
<ramon_Gimp> Ahapp son las normas de todo IRC
<guampa> no se yo recien leo el canal
<guampa> y ademas nadie tiene obligacion de nada aca
<guampa> vos respondiste con "no se" a lo que yo pregunte?
<Ahapp> guampa esuchame
<Ahapp> leeme
<Ahapp> me lees?
<guampa> con pocas ganas, si te leo
<Ahapp> para que te coenctas para ayduar no?
<Ahapp> no es una obligacion
<Ahapp> pero es un deber
<guampa> si, cuando me da la gana y se ayudo
<guampa> si no hago lo que me venga en gana
<Ahapp> y bueno si no tenes ganas
<guampa> y para preguntar
<guampa> y para leer
<Ahapp> desconectate
<guampa> bueno ahora cuando me de la gana me desconecto :)
<Ahapp> y anda a labarte el OGT
<guampa> bueno eso tambien
<Ahapp> sin mas q decir a guampa
<Ahapp> hasta pronto
<guampa> adieu
<ramon_Gimp> que gente mas rara hay , encima que le enseñan..
<guampa> y gratarola, cuando nos manden cheques vemos
<ramon_Gimp> jajaja
<Ahapp> qeres cosneguir chq cañon
<Ahapp> abri consola
<Ahapp> y pone
<Ahapp> apt-get quiero cheque
<ramon_Gimp> Ahapp,  esa es buena
<Ahapp> y esperalo un rato ay te va a llegar
<fosco_> bueno, dejemos el tema, si quereis seguir discutiendo podeis hacerlo en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Ahapp> acordate del sudo adelante
<Ahapp> xD
<Ahapp> fosco queres discutir?
<fosco_> no
<Ahapp> mejor asi calladito te ves mas bonito
<fosco_> por favor respeta a los demás
<Ahapp> si yo los respeto
<Ahapp> el unico q me callo mal es el guampa
<Ahapp> pero igual lo perdono
<Ahapp> a vos tambien te perdono
<guampa> gracias :) sos remil bueno
<fosco_> dejalo ya, si quieres seguir hazlo en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Ahapp> son novios?
<Ahapp> listo ya ta me dejo de joder
<Ahapp> otros dias los sigo jodiendo
<Ahapp> me voy a acordar de ustedes
<Ahapp> fosco y guampa
<guampa> oh
<guampa> ahora si que estoy cagado en las patas
<guampa> jajajajajajajajaja
<Ahapp> por moletar no mas
<guampa> meu deus
<ramon_Gimp> Ahapp, te van a bannear
<ramon_Gimp> esto es un canal de ayuda de Ubuntu
<emilio> buenas, necesito ayuda de forma critica
<emilio> ayer instale kubuntu y tenia todos los documentos en un pendrive
<emilio> lo pase a home
<emilio> todo se copio y lo comprobe
<emilio> hoy inicio y me sale home vacio
<emilio> no tiene ni las carpetas de descargas, imagenes etc...
<emilio> y son documentos muy importantes
<fosco_> seguramente estás mirando el /home de otro usuario o de otra particion
<emilio> en el pen drive ya no esta
<emilio> solo hay una particion
<emilio> y solo hay un usuario que inicia automatico
<fosco_> emilio, abre un terminal
<fosco_> ejecuta cd ; ls
<fosco_> y pega lo que salga en pastebin.com
<emilio> jre1.6.0_24  jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin
<emilio> eso sale
<emilio> lo unico que baje, el java
<emilio> me di cuenta al bajarlo de que me faltaba todo
<fosco_> es muy difícil que el sistema pierda un archivo por si mismo, seguramente los borraste o moviste sin querer
<fosco_> ejecuta ls -alR | less
<fosco_> ve pasando pantallas con la barra espaciadora, a ver si aparecen por ahi tus archivos perdidos
<fosco_> si son demasiados archivos prueba con ls -alR | grep -i Documentos
<fosco_> o el nombre de alguna carpeta que sepas seguro que ha desaparecido
<emilio> imagenes por ejemplo
<fosco_> ls -alR | grep -i imag
<fosco_> para evitar el tema acentos
<emilio> nada
<emilio> que mal rollazo
<guampa> sino "find *.jpg"
<guampa> en caso de que tengas archivos jpg
<fosco_> puedes mirar tambien en la papelera
<emilio> esta vacia
<emilio> y el pendrive tambien
<emilio> porque no los copie
<emilio> los movi
<emilio> no hay nada para recuperar datos borrados?
<emilio> no volvi a usar el pen
<fosco_> testdisk o photorec
<fosco_> mejor aplicarlos sobre el usb
<emilio> estoy instalando testdisk
<guampa> emilio: tiene razon fosco_ , si no volviste a escribir en el usb podes recuperar todo (asumiendo que esta formateado con FAT)
<guampa> si ese es el caso no estaria mal que hagas una imagen del pendrive antes de intentar la restauracion
<emilio> en el pen drive no hay nada
<emilio> pero no volvi a escrfibir
<emilio> el test disk me pregunto tipo de particion del pendrive
<guampa> los datos estan ahi entonces
<emilio> le dije que inte pc
<emilio> como lo recupere os hago el amor
<emilio> dice que copying
<katarcis> como puedo poner al escritorio en la lista que sale cuando se presiona alt tab
<katarcis> ç??
<erUSUL> katarcis: no creo que se pueda. esa lista es de aplicaciones abiertas. el escritorio no es una de ellas
<katarcis> pero deberia :(
<katarcis> en openbox seria muy util
<erUSUL> katarcis: planteaselo a los desarrolladores.
<canario> buenas tardes de nuevo...
<canario> pregunta: estoy siguiendo el tutorial de https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html en la parte del masquerade, y me canta "ERROR: Problema al ejecutar ufw-init"
<m4v> canario: lo más seguro que sea porque erraste en algo la sintaxis en /etc/ufw/before.rules
<m4v> verifica que esté bien.
<canario> lo he copiado y pegado varias veces...
<m4v> pasalo con un pastebin
<katarcis> m4v, sabes si se puede poner a el escritorio en la lista de alt tab
<m4v> no lo se.
<emilio> como se renombra un directorio desde consola?
<m4v> !man mv
<kubot> mv | mv mueve o renombra ficheros o directorios. | Prueba « man mv » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/mv.1.html
<m4v> emilio: ^
<canario> m4v aquí lo pegué :) gracias http://pastebin.com/VRQyTt3C
<canario> en el equipo eth0 es la red externa y eth1 es la red interna con 172.16.0.0/24
<katarcis> m4v, perdon se callo esto xD sabes? :(
<emilio> emilio@kubuntu:/$ rename "Mis im�genes"/ imagenes
<emilio> Unrecognized character \xE1 in column 7 at (eval 1) line 1.
<emilio> me restauro algunos archivos con el ?
<emilio> y me peta todo en esas carpetas
<emilio> como lo quito
<emilio> ¿?
<m4v> canario: ya te digo..
<erUSUL> emilio: mv Mis<dale a tab> imagenes
<canario> qué hice mal ?
<m4v> canario: te falta un COMMIT
<canario> pero lo tengo al final del fichero, o debo ponerlo en cada "parte" ?
<m4v> canario: tiene que haber un COMMIT para terminar la tabla del nat antes de empezar con la tabla del filter
<canario> vale, entoces entendido. muchas gracias.... !
<cossier> emilio, prueba mv "Mis\ imagenes"  imagenes
<m4v> canario: es un COMMIT por tabla, tenés 2 tablas ahí, la de nat y la de filter
<m4v> canario: en el wiki está el commit
<canario> wiki ? wikipedia ?
<cossier> emilio, o quizas asi prueba mv "Mis\ imagenes/"  imagenes/
<m4v> canario: el link que nos pasaste antes, es del wiki de ubuntu
<canario> joé, si que estoy mal !
<canario> disculpame.
<m4v> no hay drama.
<canario> :D
<canario> muchas gracias
<canario> dejo esto abierto, por si me entero de más cositas :D qué me gusta el ubuntu
<emilio> nada ni a tiros
<emilio> necesito ayuda con el tema de los npombres
<emilio> nombres*
<cossier> emilio, prueba con rmdir
<emilio> eso no lo borra?
<cossier> emilio, los acentos tambien cuentan
<emilio> son los acentos
<emilio> es decir
<cossier> emilio, sii me equicvoque
<emilio> lo que era Mis imagenes
<emilio> ahora es Mis im�genes
<emilio> es justo las vocales acentuadas y las ñ
<emilio> y no me deja copiar ni nada
<cossier> ahh prueba mv "Mis\ im\xE1genes/" imagenes/
<cossier> emilio, y desde nautilus tampoco!!
<emilio> desde dolphin no me deja
<emilio> nautilus no he probado
<cossier> ah ok
<cossier> emilio, prueba esto tambien mv "Mis\ imágenes/" imagenes/
<cossier> emilio, probaste acentuando ??
<emilio> si
<cossier> emilio, te deja entrar a ese directorio ?
<fosco_> mv Mis* imagenes/
<emilio> con cd si
<fosco_> eso debería funcionar
<fosco_> si hay más carpetas q empiezan por Mis puedes seguir poniendo caracteres: mv Mis\ im* imagenes/
<emilio> a ver que pruebe
<emilio> nautilus pone que es incorrecta la codificacion y peta
<cossier> emilio, copia el contenido de Mis imagenes a otra carpeta llamda imagenes
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda por favor
<erUSUL> !ask | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arielsanflo> tengo ubuntu 11.4 instalado
<arielsanflo> no me funciona las ventanas no las puedo mover dentro del panel
<fosco_> arielsanflo, el panel de unity no lleva ningun applet de lista de tareas
<arielsanflo> es que lo inicio con el panel clasico
<fosco_> arielsanflo, en ese caso añade el applet de lista de ventanas
<arielsanflo> porque el que abria con unity no me sale el panel
<fosco_> de todas maneras la 11.04 está en desarrollo, es normal que muchas cosas fallen
<arielsanflo> solo me sale la imagen de fondo
<arielsanflo> y puedo abrir terminales y firefox y todo pero desde la shell
<canario> bueno, marcho GRACIAS !
<cossier> emilio, esta ahi debes poner el idioma correcto en todo el sistema el que prefieras
<cossier> emilio, estas ahi?? *
<emilio> dime
<emilio> ando peleando con los archivos
<emilio> cossier,
<guampa> y como anduvo la recuperacio?
<emilio> no recupero todas las imagenes
<emilio> los documentos parece que si
<guampa> te lo recupero en el mismo pen o en otro lugar?
<emilio> aunque algunos llevan el caracter raro ese
<emilio> en otro lugar...
<emilio> en la raiz
<emilio> y como root
<emilio> me estoy volviendo mico
<guampa> el caracter raro es por algun manejo que hizo el recuperador con la tabla de caracteres
<guampa> hay programas para corregir eso en masa
<guampa> el tema es acertarle al set de caracteres en que te dejo los archivos, probablemente iso-8859, algun codepage de windows, o cp437 o cp850
<guampa> iso8859 puede llegar a ser variante -15 o -1
<cossier> emilio, te decia si tienes el idioma todo en español o en otra cosa
<guampa> emilio: fijate el programa "convmv"
<guampa> es el que hace esas correcciones
<cossier> emilio o sea lo que llaman locales
<guampa> te conviene trabajar sobre una copia del arbol para no embarrarla mas
<guampa> y como set destino usa UTF-8
<marula> hola, estoy en un lubuntu 10.04 y puse este IRc con pidgin,tienen idea como hacer para que pidgin arranque al INICIO. y una cosaa más, como edito el xorg ese para que arranque con 1024*768 frecuençcia en auntomatico???
<fosco_> marula, creo que lubuntu usa openbox como gestor de ventanas, mira si existe la carpeta ~/.config/autostart, ahi se definen los programas que se ejecutan al inicio de sesion
<guampa> marula el xorg no se edita para eso ya, con ir a preferencias->monitores podes elegir la resolucion
<guampa> ah tal vez en openbox es distinto la config del monitor
<marula> guampa, pero es que tengo que hacerlo cada vez que inicia el PC me esta artando... encima antes darle Ctrl+Alt+[+] hasta que se ve algo en mi monitor...
<marula> gracias fosco_
<fosco_> marula, mira lo del autostart y cuando lo tengas vemos como hacer lo de la resolucion
<emilio> bueno
<emilio> parece que algo he recuperado
<emilio> muchas gracias a todos
<emilio> nos vemos
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<javahelp> hola buenas
<javahelp> hay una pagina web que tiene crucigramas que le gusta a mi padre
<javahelp> pues no puedo cargarlos con firefox
<javahelp> me dice que tengo que instalar java
<javahelp> lo he instalado por repositorios
<javahelp> lo he instalado descargandolo de la web de java y siguiendo instrucciones
<javahelp> nada de nada
<javahelp> sigue pidiendome java
<javahelp> alguien puede ayudarme?
<erAbuelo> reiniciaste el firefox despues de instalar java ?
<javahelp> si
<marula> fosco_ no tengo autostart....
<javahelp> he reinciado hasta el pc
<erAbuelo> javahelp: mira en firefox, en la barra de direcciones pon: about:plugins  y mira si sale el java
<javahelp> ok voy a mirar
<javahelp> no
<javahelp> solo sale el flash
<erAbuelo> que paquete instalaste de java ?
<javahelp> openjdk java web star
<marula> cómo poner una aplicación al arranque de Lubuntu  10.04
<marula> ?
<javahelp> openjdk java runtime
<javahelp> certificates
<javahelp> y un par de paquetes  mas que se metieron a la vez
<javahelp> de la web de java me baje un bin, lo instale y lo linke a plugins de firefox y nada
<marula> Ya ENcontre mi solucion
<erAbuelo> eso no debes hacerlo
<javahelp> no salio o sea que da igual
<javahelp> que podemos hacer?
<marula> NO... pasrecia una solucion, pero no...
<erAbuelo> javahelp: yo es que no uso firefox, ni openjdk
<erAbuelo> pero en teoria con el openjdk-jre deberia instalar los plugins para firefox y demas navegadores
<javahelp> ahora lo instalo
<javahelp> sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre no?
<erAbuelo> es que no se como se llama en ubuntu
<erAbuelo> haz: sudo apt-cache search openjdk|grep -i jre
<erAbuelo> y saldra el nombre
<javahelp> ok
<luckatoni> Buenas Tardes
<alexneb> un problema... he comprado el modem usb zte mf637 de orange pero no logro conectarlo a internet... he leido y resulta que por lo visto si que esta soportado por el usbmodeswich ese ... pero no soy capaz de verlo... al hacer un lsusb lo veo en la lista pero no se que pasos seguir.. alguna ayuda plase!!!
<roberto> como instalo en play on linux wndows media
<roberto> si ya descarge play on linuxç
<DavidReza> alguien me podría ayudar a habilitar GLX? Uso el driver de nouveau y tengo instalados ya los paquetes de mesa.glx
<fosco_> DavidReza, el soporte GL de nouveau es limitado
<DavidReza> sí, en su canal me dijeron eso .. pero por qué?
<fosco_> por que está en pleno desarrollo
<riveryk> buenas..... tengo ubuntu 10.10 y he tratado todo para poder ver los videos en youtube y facebok pero me dice que instale la actualizacion de adobe flash player y le instale el 10.2 y no me da.. no se que peuda ser
<fosco_> riveryk, abre el firefox, pon about:plugins
<fosco_> y mira que plugins de flash tienes
<fosco_> asegurate de que solo tienes uno, si hay varios el sistema se hace un lío y no funciona
<riveryk> fosco_ no me aparece nada al respecto en que parte lo encuentro????
<Tukeke> salio firefox 4
<Tukeke> ya lo tengo
<Tukeke> muahahahahahahha
<fosco_> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102 <- deberías ver algo así
<DavidReza> fosco_,  está en desarrollo, pero sin embargo sí es posible tener GLX aunque sea con lo mínimo?
<fosco_> DavidReza, sí, muy minimo
<fosco_> glxgears debería funcionar
<DavidReza> algo de eso estaba leyendo
<DavidReza> sólo necesito instalar ese paquete?
<fosco_> glxgears va en el paquete mesa-utils que posiblemente ya tengas instalado
<DavidReza> así es
<DavidReza> eso acabo de encontrar también, hehe
<riveryk> fosco_, no no me aparece eso de shockwave
<Lancro> riveryk: busca en extensiones "Flash aid"
<Lancro> para instalarla
<Lancro> instala la ultima version de flash en ubuntu
<fosco_> riveryk, pues no tienes flash, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Lancro> es una extension para eso
<fosco_> cierra y abre el navegador y listo
<fosco_> DavidReza, abre un terminal y ejecuta glxgears, si ves las 3 ruedas moviendose ya tienes todo lo q puedes tener con nouveau
<DavidReza> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<DavidReza> no he logrado ni tener eso
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> pega lo q salga en pastebin.com
<alexneb> no va :S
<DavidReza> glxinfo mem da puros errores
<DavidReza> name of display: :0.0
<DavidReza> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<DavidReza> bueno.. antes me daba muchos errores, ahora sólo dice eso hehe
<VADER> hola gentee
<alexneb> VADER,  saludos o/
<VADER> salu2 terricolaa
<riveryk> fosco_, me sigue saliendo que es necesario actualizar la version de adobe flash player--
<fosco_> riveryk, ejecutaste lo q te puse?
<riveryk> fosco_, si se instalo cerre el navegador y lo volvi a abrir y me sale lo mismo y en plugins no me aparece shockwave
<fosco_> riveryk, fijate bien en la salida del comando, quizá dio errores
<fosco_> no es normal que habiendolo instalado te diga q no lo tienes
<riveryk> fosco_, no mira esto fue lo que salio ... 2011-03-22 11:13:06 (14,6 KB/s) - «./adobe-flashplugin_10.2.152.27.orig.tar.gz» guardado [4967098/4967098]
<riveryk> Download done.
<riveryk> Flash Plugin installed
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<NeoRanger> alguno me puede ayudar a instalar firefox 4??
<NeoRanger> tengo el archivo .tar.bz2
<fosco_> NeoRanger, lo descomprimes y llevará instrucciones
<fosco_> riveryk, que navegador es?
<NeoRanger> cuando lo descomprimo me tira error fosco_
<fosco_> NeoRanger, pues está mal bajado
<riveryk> fosco_, yo uso firefox y chrome
<NeoRanger> fosco_, ok, lo bajo de nuevo
<NeoRanger> fosco_, ya lo descomprimi
<NeoRanger> que sigue?
<riveryk> fosco_, yo uso firefox y chrome
<DavidReza> fosco_,  alguna otra idea? Sabes algo de esas libglw1-mesa, o libosmesa6 ??
<riveryk> Quien puede ayudarme.... trato de ver los videos de youtube o facebook y me dice que dobo actualizar el flash player he hecho tod y nada me funciona quien me colabora... ubuntu 10.10
<arp-off> riveryk, abre una terminal y pon
<arp-off> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<riveryk> arp-off, lo hice y no paso nada... me sigue saliendo el letrero de que debo actualizar flash .. que mas puedo hacer???
<arp-off> tenes que hacerlo con todos los firefox cerrados
<riveryk> arp-off, asi lo hice pero no me paso nada ...sigui igual
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> riveryk
<arp-off> proba otra cosa
<arp-off> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree --purge
<arp-off> (con todos los firefox cerrados)
<arp-off> luego de que termine eso
<arp-off> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<riveryk> arp-off, listo... abro los forefox?
<riveryk> arp-off, listo... abro los forefox?
<arp-off> listo los 2 comandos
<arp-off> ?
<riveryk> arp-off, me sigue aliendo que debo actualizar el adobe flash...
<arp-off> oO
<arp-off> que raro...
<riveryk> arp-off, me sigue aliendo que debo actualizar el flash player
<arp-off> ami me funciona bien
<riveryk> me da un boton que me envia a http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<riveryk> y ps de ahi no se cual instalar
<arp-off> nah
<arp-off> generalmente se instala por repositorio eso
<arielsanflo> actualize mi ubuntu a 11.04
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> arielsanflo no es estable eso
<arielsanflo> ahora no me sale el panel de unity
<arp-off> no tiene ni sentido..
<arielsanflo> hay alguna manera de solucionar esto
<arp-off> riveryk , fijate que opciones te da
<DavidReza> a mí me pasó lo de riveryk cuando recién instalé Ubuntu, y lo que hice fue instalar el plugin desde la página de getAdobe
<riveryk> arp-off, me dice que YUM para linux, tar.gz para linux, .rpm para linux, .deb para ubuntu 8.04+, APT para ubuntulo1 9.04+,
<DavidReza> deb para Ubuntu
<riveryk> DavidReza, yo instale el 10.10 y no se cual instalar... como lo hiciste?
<arp-off> eleji el de ubuntu
<arp-off> riveryk (el deb)
<riveryk> DavidReza, ya lo baje y de doy doble click y me sale Conflictos con el paquete instalado «flashplugin-installer»
<arp-off> riveryk
<arp-off> abri una terminal y pone
<arp-off> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree --purge
<DavidReza> desinstala el q tenias antes, como te dijo arp-off
<arp-off> luego de eso
<arp-off> dale doble lick
<arp-off> al que bajaste
<arp-off> (con los firefox cerrados)
<arp-off> todo el proceso
<NeoRanger> quiero instalar Firefox!!!
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> fierfox ya viene instalado por defecto...
<arp-off> Firefox*
<riveryk> DavidReza, arp-poff, me sigue saliendo lo mismo Conflictos con el paquete instalado «flashplugin-installer en el centro de software
<Lancro> aun no probaste lo que te dije yo?
<Lancro> flash aid
<arp-off> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer --purge
<arp-off> riveryk xD
<arp-off> faltaba ese...
<pochomon> buen dia!!
<pochomon> :D
<arp-off> hola
<Lancro> no va mu bueno, pero buenas xD
<dabor> arp-off, sudo apt-get purge se puede usar directamente sin remove
<arp-off> dabor da =
<arp-off> yo apelo al comando original.. pero si te gusta mas asi
<pochomon> somos dos Lancro a mi no me funciona la conexion inalambrica
<arp-off> como mas les guste
<Lancro> mira eso a mi me va de lujo xD
<NeoRanger> arp-off, Firefox4
<Lancro> bueno yo voy por cable, pero tengo kubuntu en el portatil de mi padre y a la primera
<NeoRanger> tengo el archivo descomprimido pero no se como instalarlo
<pochomon> necesito su ayuda
<arp-off> NeoRanger baja los de repositorio
<pochomon> si quito el cable de la laptop
<dabor> arp-off, era solo a modo de aporte
<NeoRanger> arp-off, me los pasas??
<pochomon> no me detecta las redes inalambricas
<arp-off> bien dabor, gracias
<arp-off> xD
<pochomon> estoy en ubuntu 10.10
<arp-off> dabor osea.. apt-get paquete purge?
<dabor> apt-get purge paquete
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> xD
<NeoRanger> arp-off, tenes los repos?? de donde los sacaste
<arp-off> NeoRanger?
<NeoRanger> que
<arp-off> dije.. fijate si estan los repositorios antes de ponerte a compilar
<arp-off> si es que bajaste las fuentes
<NeoRanger> no, me dijiste que estaban los repos
<pochomon> alguien tiene el mismo problema en ubuntu 10.10
<NeoRanger> lo voy a tener que compilar
<pochomon> es un controlador broadcom
<pochomon> :(
<arp-off> dije que los bajes por repositorio, antes de compilar.. no que estubieran
<pochomon> no me funca con la conexion inalambrica
<arp-off> pochomon broadcom funciona bien
<arp-off> abri una terminal
<arp-off> pone: iwconfig
<arp-off> fijate que sale....
<riveryk> Lancro, y como uso ese flash aid???
<pochomon> arp-off: a mi no
<pochomon> no detecta las redes inalambricas con la laptop solo me puedo conectar ainternet por cable
<pochomon> arp-off: lo        no wireless extensions.
<pochomon> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<pochomon> vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.
<arp-off> pochomon
<arp-off> disculpa
<arp-off> proba asi: sudo iwconfig
<arp-off> que modelo de broadcom es?
<pochomon> lo mismo arp-off
<arp-off> pone: lspci | grep Wireless
<pochomon> arp-off:
<pochomon> These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<arp-off> epero tu placa cual es?
<arp-off> que modelo es
<arp-off> ...
<riveryk> arp-off, nada ya instale el .deb me instalo bn pero sigo igual...
<pochomon> con el comando que me diste no salio nada
<arp-off> pochomon
<arp-off> pone: lspci
<arp-off> nada mas y buscala vos
<arp-off> en toda la lista que te va salir
<pochomon> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<pochomon> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> BCM4312
<arp-off> esa si
<arp-off> esa es compatible perfectamente
<pochomon> pero como veras iwconfig no detecta la wireless
<arp-off> pone
<arp-off> pochomon
<pochomon> dime
<arp-off> sudo modprobe b43
<fosco__> <pochomon> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) <- esta es la wifi
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> necesito ayuda
<pochomon> arp-off: no me vota nada el comando
<mauricio> como puedo flashear mi Samsung i5500l desde ubuntu
<pochomon> fosco__: efectivamente
<mauricio> le quiero poner android 2.2
<mauricio> y tengo la guia
<mauricio> pero es para winbugs
<mauricio> http://gengroupweb.net/node/7
<mauricio> y la mie... de win no me reconoce el modo downloading de android, me dice MSM7x27 hardware no encontrado
<arp-off> pochomon
<arp-off> pone
<Lancro> riveryk: perdona estaba a otra cosa
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Lancro> te metes en firefox y buscas la extension flash aid
<Lancro> la instalas
<Lancro> reinicias
<Lancro> te sale una ventana, das a execute, instala la ultima version de flash
<Lancro> reinicias firefox otra vez
<Lancro> y ya esta
<riveryk> Lancro, me podrias indicar los pasos para ello
<pochomon> arp-off: ya esta pero no me vota nada
<pochomon> solo hizo un salto de linea
<arp-off> pochomon
<arp-off> pone ahora
<arp-off> sudo iwconfig
<arp-off> nunca va decir nada..
<arp-off> si el comando se ejecuta bien
<pochomon> wlan0 muestra datos
<Lancro> firefox
<arp-off> xD
<Lancro> marcadores
<arp-off> ahi tenes
<arp-off> tu placa...
<arp-off> ahora hay que agregarla al arranque para que se cargue el modulo
<arp-off> solo
<riveryk> Lancro, marcadores... que mas?
<pochomon> arp-off: luego me explicas porfa que es lo que estamos haciendo man
<pochomon> ok?
<Lancro> los marcadores de mozilla firefox
<pochomon> porque estoy mas perdido que la mama de marcos!
<mauricio> alguien me puede ayudar?
<arp-off> pochomon: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<arp-off> pochomon, se te va abrir un archivo
<arp-off> que va tener texto probablemente
<pochomon> si ya estoy en el modules
<arp-off> ok
<pochomon> sin almohadilla esta lp
<arp-off> abajo de todo
<pochomon> asi es
<arp-off> en una linea nueva de texto
<arp-off> pone: b43
<pochomon> lp
<pochomon> b43
<pochomon> ASI QUEDA
<arp-off> si
<pochomon> b43 al final
<arp-off> exacto
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> en un renglon nuevo para b43
<pochomon> ok
<arp-off> salva y sali
<pochomon> ya esta
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> ahora proba la coneccion wifi
<arp-off> a ver si te conecta a algo..
<pochomon> espera que me desconecto
<arp-off> ok
<riveryk> Lancro, que mas hago en marcadores???
<arp-off> en la barra superior, tenes el icono de redes
<pochomon> si ahora detecta las redes disponibles
<arp-off> ok
<pochomon> creo que con eso es suficiente
<pochomon> muchas gracias arp-off
<arp-off> yo te recomiendo que
<arp-off> reinicies la pc
<pochomon> ok
<arp-off> y compruebes que el modulo se inicie solo
<pochomon> vuelvo entonces
<arp-off> osea..
<arp-off> que puedas volver a ver redes
<arp-off> normalmente
<pochomon> ok
<arp-off> ok
<riveryk> arp-off, oye nada que me sirve ... sigo sin poder ver los videos de youtube y facebook
<arp-off> riveryk
<arp-off> raro eso....
<arp-off> eso podria verse de manera manual copiando el plugin en el firefox
<arp-off> pero bueh..
<riveryk> Quien me puede ayudar ...... tengo ubuntu 10.10 y trato de ver los videos de youtbe y facebook y me dice que debo actualizar mi flash player... ya le hice de todo y aun asi me sale igual.. quien sabe como ayudarme?????
<PakoTM> wenas...
<arp-off> hola
<Lancro> riveryk: en marcadores
<Lancro> perdona que mi padre me llamo
<Lancro> en los de mozilla firefox
<Lancro> le das a customize firefox
<Lancro> ahi aprietas en la pagina
<Lancro> add ons
<Lancro> y en el cuadro de busqueda que te sale pones Flash aid
<pochomon> arp-off: muchas gracias si funciona ahora
<Lancro> te saldran 2 extensiones, la primera es flash aid, le das
<Lancro> y eliges instalar
<Lancro> la instalas y reinicias firefox
<pochomon> seria mucha molestia si me explicas que fue todo lo que hicimos
<arp-off> pochomon  ok
<Lancro> cuando lo arranques saldra una ventana, eliges execute
<Lancro> metes la clave en la terminal que se abrira
<Lancro> le dejas instalar
<arp-off> pochomon, el modulo (driver) para esa placa se llama b43 (el archivo)
<Lancro> y cuando acabe te dira que puedes cerrar la ventana (en ingles)
<arp-off> solo lo ejecutamos antes
<Lancro> cierras la terminal y reinicias firefox
<arp-off> con modprobe
<Lancro> y ya esta
<arp-off> y luego agregaste al archivo de modules, para que lo inicie solo al arranque
<arp-off> automaticamente
<arp-off> nada mas
<pochomon> ok
<pochomon> y el lp que es
<arp-off> a ese es otro servicio que viene por defecto en el arranque
<pochomon> tambien lo vi en el module
<pochomon> :O
<arp-off> sip
<arp-off> es normal
<pochomon> gracias arp
<pochomon> :D
<arp-off> ok
<pochomon> ahora tengo que cambiar la configuracion del escritorio para que se vea como antes
<pochomon> :)
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> xD
<pochomon> vi un video para que cada escritorio que tengas
<pochomon> el fondo sea distinto
<pochomon> ahora ya no lo utilizo
<arp-off> puede ser, yo no le doy mucha atencjon a lo grafico..
<pochomon> pero no puedo ver nada que coloque en el escritorio
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> ya no te podria decir pochomon
<JRamirez> hola... alguien me ayuda con algo.. tengo un pequeño problema en bash... ya posteo mi problema.. un seg..
<arp-off> no uso esas virtudes de la parte grafica
<pochomon> no te preocupes lo busco en el youtube
<pochomon> segui un video tutorial
<arp-off> ok
<pochomon> arp-off: a que te dedicas
<pochomon> hacking etico'
<pochomon> :S
<JRamirez>  w3m -dump_source '$3&page=$i'
<arp-off> soporte tecnico..
<arp-off> JRamirez ?
<JRamirez> como hago para que la url que quiero colocar quede dentro de comillas y tome  las variables. $3 y $i
<JRamirez> for i in $(seq $1 $2); do w3m -dump_source '$3&page=$i' | sed......................etc.....
<riveryk> Lancro, muchas gracias ahora me funciona... pero solo en mozila.. conoces la forma de hacerlo para chrome??
<JRamirez> si no las coloco en comillas simples.. cuando envio el resultado a un archivo. por una tuberia.. .. EJEMPLO.. for i in $(seq $1 $2); do w3m -dump_source '$3&page=$i' | sed............. > $i.txt
<JRamirez> este no graba nada..
<JRamirez> tengo que colocarlas en comillas, para que el resultado pase al archivo..
<JRamirez> arp-off, si me hago explicar?
<mauricio> alguien me ayuda
<mauricio> ?
<Lancro> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mauricio> pregunte hace rato
<mauricio> y si pregunto de nuevo me dicen que no haga flood
<mauricio> :s
<mauricio> como puedo flashear mi Samsung i5500l desde ubuntu
<mauricio> le quiero poner android 2.2
<mauricio> y tengo la guia
<mauricio> pero es para winbugs
<mauricio> http://gengroupweb.net/node/7
<mauricio> como lo puedo hacer en linux?
<t0ken> tengo un problema mi wallpaper no se ve se ve todo blanco no se aque se deba
<mauricio> si estas en karmic, puede pasar pq moviste el archivo o imagen a otra carpeta
<t0ken> mmm estoy en 10.04
<t0ken> pero ya intente poner otra imagen y se congela
<mauricio> entonces aprieta alt + F2 y escribe killall nautilus
<t0ken> la reinicio y se ve la imagen como si estubiera abajo de la transparencia del panel pero lo demas se ve blanco
<t0ken> ya le di killall nautilus
<t0ken>  ahora?
<t0ken> pero sigue igual
<mauricio> aparecio?
<mauricio> mmm
<mauricio> entonces haz esto, en un terminal escribe rm -rf /home/TUUSUARIO/.nautilus
<mauricio> y despues en el mismo terminal escribes nautilus -q
<t0ken> me pone orden no encontrada
<mauricio> TUUSUARIO lo cambiaste por el tuyo no?
<t0ken> si
<t0ken> solo jorge
<mauricio> entonces hazlo manual
<mauricio> abre nautilus y boora la carpeta
<t0ken> como lo abro?
<mauricio> nautilus es el explorador de archivos
<t0ken> ok
<t0ken> ya encontre la carpeta
<mauricio> ok, borrala
<mauricio> y escribes nautilus -q en el terminal
<ramon_Gimp> hola , como saber que salida de SOX tengo ? sox -t alsa "hw:,x"
<mauricio> wine puede usar puertos com?
<ramon_Gimp> sox -t alsa "hw:?,?"
<arp-off> ramon_Gimp para que
<arp-off> ?
<ramon_Gimp> para un script que me han pasado que captura imagen y audio
<arp-off> scrip de que
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> wine emula API's
<arp-off> ...
<ramon_Gimp> para capturar mi escritorio
<arp-off> em
<ramon_Gimp> y hacer videotutoriales de gimp
<arp-off> pero para que vas a usar wine?
<arp-off> si hay programa nativos ya para eso
<mauricio> arp-off: con wine podria flashear un dispositivo?
<ramon_Gimp> que es mi intencion, en windows usaba camstudio
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> mauricio que tipo de dispositivo
<arp-off> ?
<ramon_Gimp> y tengo parado el proyecto GimpPaintStudio por eso :S
<mauricio> arp-off: un samsung galaxy i5500l
<arp-off> es usb ?
<mauricio> si
<arp-off> no creo
<arp-off> flashea con una maquina virtual
<arp-off> con un windows xp..
<mauricio> y como lo podria hacer
<mauricio> virtualbox>
<mauricio> ?
<arp-off> sip
<arp-off> virtualbox ultima version bajada de la web oficial
<mauricio> mmmm mi netbook va a reventar
<arp-off> soporta USB bien
<arp-off> ..
<arp-off> y si no vas a tener que buscar un programa nativo
<mauricio> :(
<arp-off> para flashear.. cosa que veo dificil
<mauricio> es q no he encontrado
<arp-off> por eso te decia
<arp-off> es mas viable y seguro la VM
<arp-off> instalale un win xp
<arp-off> asi nomas.. en un vm
<arp-off> cuanta ram tenes en la netbook
<arp-off> ?
<mauricio> claro, en todo caso en win no me funciono, y sin vm, pero en el xp q lo hice estaba ya para formatearlo lleno de virus
<mauricio> odio winbugs
<mauricio> 1GB
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> arma una VM con 128mb de ram
<arp-off> eso es suficiente
<arp-off> para levantar un xp
<mauricio> ufff se va a arrastrar pero bue
<arp-off> nah
<arp-off> tampoco pa tanto
<mauricio> bueno vamos a probar
<arp-off> usabamos VM's con micros mas chicos que atom
<arp-off> y nadie se quejaba
<mauricio> q ironico pirateando en linux xD
<mauricio> apenas termine mando ese xp a la mierrr
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> lo volas y fue
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> vas a tardar mas en instalarlo
<arp-off> que en usarlo jaja
<arp-off> :P
<mauricio> jajajaj
<mauricio> igual lo voy a dejar "guardado" por si lqas moscas
<arp-off> le vas a actualizar el firmware
<arp-off> al samsung?
<mauricio> si
<mauricio> a android froyo
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> que So trae originalmente
<arp-off> ?
<mauricio> es q viene con el 2.1
<dzup> bha si estan so~ando, nunca dejaran e usar windows
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> si
<mauricio> dzup: ya no lo uso
<arp-off> jaja
<mauricio> dzup: solo ahora por esto
<dzup> mentira
<arp-off> ahaha
<mauricio> dzup: tengo lubuntu
<mauricio> y aca me quedo
<mauricio> win si lo necesito esta virtualbox
<mauricio> pero para mi uso, para lo q lo necesito ya no uso win
<dzup> siempre se regresa a windows, de una forma a otra todos vamos
<mauricio> tengo todo y mas en linux
<mauricio> dzup: por los juegos?
<dzup> por muchas cosas
<mauricio> dzup: dame razones
<mauricio> yo ya tengo todo
<mauricio> libreoffic, un montos de progs de msn
<dzup> eso ya lo sabes, que quieras enga~arte es otra cosa
<mauricio> chrome, firefox, y la lista es larga
<arp-off> dzup no tenes ñ
<arp-off> :p
<mauricio> tengo hasta reconocedor de OCR
<mauricio> y todo GRATIS
<dzup> no esta lap es gavacha :(
<mauricio> win lo mande a la m.... hace rato
<dzup> ni e~e ni ch ni doble ele arp-off
<arp-off> ok
<mauricio> ademas win en mi net se demora 3 minutos aprox en iniciar (win 7) y lubuntu 30 segs
<arp-off> estas contra la RAE
<arp-off> :p
<mauricio> cuando mucho
<arp-off> y we
<arp-off> no le pidas mucho a esos micros
<arp-off> tampoco.. son de calculadora
<dzup> maurisio eso es mentira!
<mauricio> dzup 2 pq crees q me cambie
<mauricio> para esperar 3 min a q partiera el pc
<mauricio> ?
<dzup> 30 segundos en iniciar :p ...noooooooooooooo
<mauricio> q lo encuentras poco?
<dzup> si
<mauricio> eso se demora
<dzup> minimo te duras 1 minuto
<mauricio> sin docky
<mauricio> con docky se demora 45
<mauricio> aprox
<dzup> hmm
<mauricio> bueno si no me crees comprate un nety verificalo
<dzup> pues quien sabe, la mia dura como 2 minutos
<mauricio> tengo lubuntu 10.10 con un monton de progs instalados, y 250GB HD
<mauricio> aaaa y me falto mencionar compiz
<mauricio> sin compiz ni docky se demora menos
<mauricio> pero no lo he revisado
<mauricio> parte muuuuy rapido
<dzup> ...regreso, voy a tomarle el tiempo a mi lap, desde cero, osea desde BIOS, hago kill -9 -1, be back
<mauricio> antes tenia ubuntu con gnome y se demoraba lo q tu dices
<mauricio> como 50 segs
<mauricio> a 1 min
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> dzup: yo tome el tiempo desde q empieza a leer el hd, sin contar la bios
<mauricio> dzup: pero la bios son como 5 segundos
<dzup> hmm casi 3 minutos, desde en BIOS
<mauricio> en un netbook?
<dzup> si
<mauricio> pffff
<fosco_> dzup, vaya, que distribucion/escritorio?
<mauricio> enserio si quieres tomo por cronometro cuanto se demora
<dzup> uhh creo que esta esta en:
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<dzup>  uname -a
<dzup> Linux nose 2.6.27-17-generic #1 SMP Fri Mar 12 03:09:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Estrellita> sudo su
<dzup> :p
<mauricio> xd
<rommel_> alguien sabria mas alla del conversor por defeco de ubuntu algun paquete para pasar un cd de audio comun a mp3?
<mauricio> voy a reiniciar a ver cuanto demora
<dzup> ...creo que esta viejo este kernel :p
<rommel_> en 10.04
<Estrellita> como veo por comando si tengo aceleracion 3d?
<mauricio> rommel_ el centro de software es tu amigo
<rommel_> si hay me baje el soun conver paero no ba bien q digamos
<rommel_> preguntaba si alguien sabe de algun otro con buena respuesta
<mauricio> rommel_: Sound Juicer,
<hulex_ar> Buenas tardes
<guampa> si alguien sabe que firmwares incluir en el kernel para una ATI radeon 4250 me va a ser de gran ayuda
<Estrellita> cuando coloco glxinfo | grep rendering
<rommel_> aver ya lo busco
<Estrellita> Error: unable to open display
<mauricio> SOY FELIZZZZ http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=157925
<mauricio> WUJUUUU
<mauricio> XD
<dzup> rommel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<hulex_ar> meti la pata por probar el kernel 2.6.38 tengo un mensaje de advertencia y quiero que me ayuden a saber si es grave y tiene solución
<rommel_> mauricio:  sabrias como hacer para ver en español cuando uno quiere bajar un programa del centro de sot de ubuntu en español osea cuando uno quiere ver mas  informacion del mismo
<guampa> ya ta
<mauricio> rommel_: si instalaste ubuntu en espanol aparecera en espanol, pero si no ve a soporte de idiomas
<mauricio> y arrastras o agregas si no esta el espanol a la primera fila
<rommel_> si mas vale q instale en español pero no todos los paquetes hantes de instalar dan informacion en español
<rommel_> no se como hacer porq tampoco deja copiar el texto para traducirlo en otra pagina
<mauricio> si dej
<mauricio> SI DEJA
<hulex_ar> Por probar el kernel 2.6.38 parece que se daño la BIOS. Me ayudan a ver que se puede hacer?
<rommel_> ok seguire buscanco
<guampa> hulex_ar: como crees que paso?
<hulex_ar> es ironía?
<guampa> no
<guampa> tenes alguna idea?
<hulex_ar> no lo se realmente. tengo unos mensajes de advertencia al iniciar y salir
<hulex_ar> las veo en el visor de sucesos del sistema
<guampa> pastealos si podes
<hulex_ar> enseguida
<dzup> *puedes
<guampa> *si vivis en otro pais que no sea argentina
<dzup> podes no se mira bien, es puedes.
<guampa> bueh, esto no llega a ningun lado como imaginaras
<guampa> asi que queda aca
<dzup> ...pero no te enojes, es unasimple observacion.
<guampa> no me enojo amigo, pero que queres que haga tampoco voy a cambiarlo
<dzup> vivis ... vives.
<guampa> hm
<guampa> bueno
<hulex_ar> aqui va el pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583924/
<guampa> hulex_ar: esto con un kernel anterior te sale igual? antes seguro no salia?
<hulex_ar> antes de pasar al 2.6.38 estaba usando el 2.6.32.30 sin errores
<guampa1> disconection
<guampa1> decia hay que ver si es un daño real al bios o solamente algo al arrancar 2.6.38
<hulex_ar> no se como hacer para volver al kernel anterior
<guampa1> como lo instalaste, via repo/paquete deb?
<JRamirez> http://pastebin.com/tqCCyFZm
<hulex_ar> lo instale con las instrucciones de el sig articulo: http://emslinux.com/como-instalar-el-kernel-2-6-38-en-ubuntu-linux-10-04-y-10-10/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+emsLinux+%28el+mundo+seg%C3%BAn+Linux%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<JRamirez> Alguien me hecha mano con este script. necesito modificar una cosita. y no tengo idea de bash..
<guampa1> hulex_ar: me parece que no se te daño el bios
<guampa1> es un error que tira intentando configurar un chip, que podes no tener o que no ande bien
<guampa1> ese kernel no te conviene instalarlo asi
<mimecar> hulex_ar: inicia con el live cd, si funciona no es cosa de la bios
<guampa1> hulex_ar: no instales ningun kernel asi de hecho
<hulex_ar> ¿puedo volver al anterior?
<guampa1> si vas a instalar un kernel mas nuevo instalalo desde kernel.ubuntu.org que tiene un ppa, o siguiendo estas guias
<guampa1> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/11/06/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-kernel/
<katarcis> a nadie le carga ubuntu-es o es solo  a mi ? xD
<guampa1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mimecar> hulex_ar: selecciona el anterior en el arranque
<guampa1> mimecar: es que se bajo un binario de un blog anonimo
<guampa1> un autoinstalable
<hulex_ar> es que no me muestra la lista al arrancar
<guampa1> no se si usa dpkg
<mimecar> guampa1: ¿para un kernel?
<guampa1> sep
<mimecar> que suicida
<guampa1> chequea el link que pego arriba
<mimecar> puedes haber metido cualquier cosa
<hulex_ar> lo vere, gracias
<guampa1> hulex_ar: con un livecd podes recuperarlo
<Lokitosoft> hola a todos
<guampa1> hola Lokitosoft
<Lokitosoft> alguien sabe de algun programa de gestion de energia para una Portatil?
<mimecar> Lokitosoft: ya lo tienes puesto en gnome
<Lokitosoft> tengo una HP dv7
<Lokitosoft> no.. tengo el kde
<Lokitosoft> 3.5
<hulex_ar> gracias
<mimecar> KDE ya lo tiene incluidp
<mimecar> Lokitosoft: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Lokitosoft> bueno... ahora uso el BT4...
<Lokitosoft> pero se q esta basado en ubuntu
<mimecar> Lokitosoft: basado y que se comporte igual son cosas diferentes
<Lokitosoft> si lo se
<Lokitosoft> por eso consulto.. si es q hay tal programa
<guampa1> Lokitosoft: a lo mejor powernowd
<mimecar> en la barra de tareas de kde está el programa
<Lokitosoft> lo vere... gracias!!! xD
<Lokitosoft> tiene el Kpowersave
<mimecar> en ubuntu tienes kde 4, lo que tenga BT lo ignoro
<Lokitosoft> si... ya lo encontre... es el Kpowersave... y el BT4 tiene el kde3.5
<Lokitosoft> es q tengo q familiarizarme con todo.. por q soy un full user win
<Lokitosoft> antes hasta programaba en C++
<mimecar> Lokitosoft: te recomiendo que uses ubuntu
<Lokitosoft> pero fue hace muxo
<Lokitosoft> prefiero ir investigando y agregando lo q necesite
<Lokitosoft> y asi acordarme hasta cuando trabajaba con SCO unix XD
<Lokitosoft> instale el ubuntu 10.10 hace 1 semana
<Lokitosoft> pero lo he formateado ya q todo esta instalado
<Lokitosoft> asi q estoy en un reto ahora.. asi aprendo mas
<mimecar> Lokitosoft: para BT tendrás que usar su canal
<mimecar> ya que no tienes los mismos programas ni versiones
<Lokitosoft> si ... pero no responden muxo q digamos
<mimecar> las respuestas que te darán aquí es fácil que no apliquen a tu sistema
<mimecar> pero si no te importa mucho...
<Lokitosoft> hasta ahora he instalado los programas de ubunto en bt y no hay problemas
<mimecar> ya los verás cuando te salgan
<Lokitosoft> yo tenia hace muxo el ubuntu 2.2 creo
<Lokitosoft> pero lo deje
<mimecar> la primera versión de ubuntu me parece que es la 4.10
<Lokitosoft> justo estoy viendo las compatibilidades antes de instalar
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<Lokitosoft> no... me mandaron el CD en la 5.1
<mimecar> Lokitosoft: si quieres "aprender" instala una versión reducida o la de servidores
<Lokitosoft> hace como 8anios
<arielsanflo> alquien me ayuda necesito un ide para tranbajar en c con ubuntu
<mimecar> arielsanflo: anjuta, codeblocks, netbeans, kdevelop..
<Xion> alguien aqui usa lightscribe ? Necesito saber donde van los templates instalados,los que trae de factoria son waki
<arielsanflo> gracias asi pues estoy empezando soy inexperto con cual empiezo
<mimecar> anjuta está bien y es para gnome
<arielsanflo> sip
<msardisco> arielsanflo: Yo uso Eclipse en su version optimizada para C/C++
<arielsanflo> como lo instalo lo descargo o lo busco dentro del sotware de ubuntu
<msardisco> arielsanflo: eclipse.org
<rommel_> HOla nuevamente a todos
<mimecar> arielsanflo: anjuta está mejor integrado
<arielsanflo> anjunta
<arielsanflo> no me lo deja instalar no se porque
<arielsanflo> espero le doy el error
<arielsanflo> descargue ntbeans
<mimecar> eclipse está hecho en Java y te funcionará más lento si tu ordenador no es potente
<rommel_> hola mimecar,estube leyendo sobre soun juice y soun conver y no logro poder pasar mis temas desde un cd comun a mp3
<mimecar> no he usado esos programas
<rommel_> conoces algun otro?
<arielsanflo> este fue el que descargue
<rommel_> deseo pasar unos temas desde un cd de audio comun a mp3
<arielsanflo> netbeans-6.9.1-ml-cpp-linux.sh
<arielsanflo> pero no se como instalarlo
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ¿seguro que no lo tienes en los repositorios?
<arielsanflo> boy atratar de instalar anjunta
<arielsanflo> haber
<arielsanflo> ya regreso
<mauricio> rommel_: incluso ademas de esos programas tienes el nero, pero es de pago
<rommel_> mauricio: si me baje el nero para linux hantes q formatera el disco y boy a ver si lo puedo bajar denuebo
<rommel_> vos hiciste alguna vez una convercion de este tipo?
<mimecar> usar el nero para pasar a mp3 es un poco bestia
<mauricio> rommel_: no soy partidario de la pirateria en linux pero uno sabe lo q hace
<rommel_> jajaja vos decis?
<arielsanflo> encontre el netbeans en el sowtware center
<arielsanflo> lo instalo desde hay
<mauricio> ahiiiiii
<mauricio> cuando aprenderan
<mauricio> xD
<msardisco> arielsanflo: NetBeans es un IDE Java. Necesitaras un plugin para C/C++. Esta en los repositorio. Al igual que Anjuta
<rommel_> pero es q no hay un  buen extrartor de audio para ubuntu 10.04?
<mimecar> rommel_: ¿te has molestado en buscarlo?
<arielsanflo> creo que ese lo descargue
<rommel_> si encontre dos pero no me funcionan
<rommel_> en soun juce y el soun conver
<mauricio> rommel_: o no los sabes usar
<rommel_> desde el c.de sot de ubuntu
<mauricio> para eso yo digo que el 3d studio max no me funcionaba
<mauricio> :/
<rommel_> e leido el tutor.del los dos y al parecer no se si es necesario instalar algun plugin pues en mi ordenador no tengo problemas para abrir un archivo mp3
<rommel_> pero al llegar a la ultima etapa en soun juice se me cierra
<tucho> Buenas tardes.
<tucho> soy nuevo en ubuntu.
<mauricio> rommel_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arielsanflo> listo
<mauricio> hola tucho
<tucho> desearia aprender a utilizar la oficina.
<arielsanflo> instale anjunta
<tucho> saben de algunos cursos a distancia?
<rommel_> ok eso no afectara el sonido ni nada por el estilo?
<mauricio> no
<mauricio> te instalara codecs
<rommel_> ok aya boy
<mimecar> rommel_: pon el diccionario en tu cliente de irc
<mimecar> algunas faltas hacen daño
<mauricio> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<rommel_> me dise q ya lo tengo instalado este paquete
<mauricio> ok
<rommel_> mimecar:  es q sale en rojo estando bien la palabras no c q hacer per seguire mejorando al menos eso espero
<rommel_> con mi ortografia
<mimecar> si te sale en rojo te faltarán acentos
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la palabra y selecciona la corrección
<rommel_> mauricio: y aun a si no me termina de correr el programa
<JRamirez> alguien entiende bash?
<msardisco> rommel_: por empezar, arregla el teclado que segun parece, le faltan teclas :P
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> mimecar:
<mauricio> rommel_: ripperx
<rommel_> jajajaja
<rommel_> bueno en eso aveces abrevio un que en q pero espero me sepan disculpar
<rommel_> q es ripperx asi le disen al la accion de convertir audio puede ser?
<rommel_> ripear
<mauricio> ripperx es un programa para rippear cd
<rommel_> bien ahí ya le di con el botón derecho gracias mimecar
<mimecar> mejor
<rommel_>  esta los repositorios o hay q bajarlos por otro lado
<mauricio> yo uso linux mint, supongo que en ubuntu tambien esstara
<rommel_> mimecar:  como me puedo bajar ese paquete?estará en español saves
<mauricio> busca
<mimecar> mira en el centro de software
<rommel_> q de plataforma?
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ya esta aver como me va ya vuelvo
<mauricio> ok
<tucho> que hay de diferencia ubuntu de Gentoo?
<mauricio> nose
<mauricio> nunca use gentoo
<mauricio> creo q es mas dificil
<mimecar> tucho: muchos dolores de cabeza
<mauricio> pq hay q compilar
<JRamirez> mimecar, una pregunta... sobre bash... puedes?
<mimecar> hace mucho tiempo que no programo con bash
<tucho> que es un geek?
<JRamirez> http://pastebin.com/RkKSqjuF
<JRamirez> mimecar, es un filtro que no me quiere funcionar.
<mimecar> no lo se
<JRamirez> de pronto tu lo entiendes,
<JRamirez> xD
<mimecar> hace mucho que no programo con bash
<JRamirez> mimecar, entiendo...
<JRamirez> mimecar, es que no me quiere funcionar un maldito filtro, xD es decir queria agregar otro filtro...
<JRamirez> Quien esta mas conectado con bash en el canal? xD
<JRamirez> pa molestarlo un momento. xD
<erAbuelo> JRamirez: lo que tienes mal es donde metes el <<<
<erAbuelo> tiene que ir en el primer "sed"
<erAbuelo> sed 's/Read/Download/' <<< "${URL}" | sed 's/FashionShow\.php//' <----- asi
<JRamirez> erAbuelo, ? y por que el primer filtro si va bien?
<erUSUL> ya puestos sed -e 's/Read/Download/' -e 's/FashionShow\.php//' <<< "${URL}"
<erAbuelo> tambien
<erUSUL> pero vamos que el resto tampoco tiene desperdicio...
<erAbuelo> eso es cosa a parte xDD
<JRamirez> erUSUL, cuando dices que el resto no tiene desperdicio? a que te refieres?
<erUSUL> JRamirez: que está todo muy "chapuzeado" pero vamos que si a ti te funciona...
<erUSUL> JRamirez: hay otros sitios donde encadenas dos sed puedes usar el mismo "truco". en sitios donde usas grep + sed o tr seguramente te valdría con una sola linea awk. algunas cosas que haces con owk basename etc las podrias hacer con bash parameter expansion etc...
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<erUSUL> JRamirez: en lugar de seq puedes usar un loop for --> for (( i=$1; i <= $2; i++)) do ....
<erUSUL> JRamirez: y el --> awk '$ de la linea 9 ni idea de que hace ahi.... indenta mejor el codigo
<Tukeke> http://bitelia.com/2011/03/los-dominios-xxx-finalmente-aprobados
<Tukeke> xD
<JRamirez> erUSUL, el script lo que hace es leer un fichero con X cantidad de url. y fechas.
<JRamirez> erUSUL, aparece asi: linea 1: URL linea 2: fecha linea 3: url linea 4 FECHA
<JRamirez> y asi secesivamente..
<erUSUL> JRamirez: evedentemente hace mas que eso o con un el loop "while read" habria sido sufiente ;P
<erUSUL> evidentemente*
<JRamirez> el seq. es por que yo le digo que lea el archivo desde el numero 1 hasta el X
<JRamirez> es decir tengo por ejemplo 1.txt, 2.txt, 3.txt.. etc..
<JRamirez> entonces yo le digo de donde hasta donde leer los archivos.
<JRamirez> desde el 2 hasta 3, etc..
<JRamirez> y estos archivos contienen urls asi como te digo.. url, fecha, url, fecha..
<erUSUL> JRamirez: si eso ya lo se. yo te digo que en lugar de seq es mejor usar un for estilo C. te he dado hasta la sintaxis
<JRamirez> erUSUL, si, si.. vi la sintaxis... (bueno como tal no se que sea mejor... yo no se nada de programacion..)
<guampa> JRamirez: habia un buen doc por la web sobre la sintaxis recomendada para bash, ahora te lo busco esta bueno
<erUSUL> JRamirez: ya te he dicho que si a ti te funciona pues adelante
<alexneb> aureka!!!
<alexneb> digo
<alexneb> Eurekaaa!!!
<alexneb> :D
<guampa> hay mucha construccion vieja que hay que ir dejando
<dbugger> Hola amigos. Me he instalado Maverick y vuela :) Pero desgraciadamente cuando conecto mis altavoces externos, no escucha nada de ellos. Q esta ocurriendo?
<guampa> JRamirez: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/obsolete , tambien este es bueno: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<JRamirez> <erUSUL> JRamirez: y el --> awk '$ de la linea 9 ni idea de que hace ahi.... indenta mejor el codigo
<rommel_> alguien sabe donde se guardan por defecto las converciones con ripperx como esta en ingles no se donde se guardo si es q ripeo
<rommel_> ya los encontre paso pero no sale audio en el icono de la cancion
<rommel_> q habré echo mal
<rommel_> me dice error en el flujo de datos interno
<sh4g0> se desconfiguro mi teclado y no puedo hacer login, ayuda!
<mauricio> sh4g0
<mauricio> tienes gdm
<mauricio> ?
<sh4g0> kde
<fosco_> sh4g0: pulsa ctrl+alt+f1 para acceder en modo texto
<sh4g0> ok
<fosco_> si aun asi no puedes poner tu contraseña haz pruebas de teclado en la linea que pone login: hasta que averigües como poner tu contraseña con la nueva configuracion del teclado
<fosco_> luego vuelves al modo gráfico con ctrl+alt+f7, pones bien la contraseña y cambias el teclado en el panel de control de kde
<afernandez> Hola, alguien sabe como ese llama el programa o script que corre en la post instalación de ubuntu? He hecho algunos cambios en varias partes de mi instalación y ahora quiero dejarlo como de fabrica :)
<guampa> tasksel?
<dbugger> Alguien sabe porque mis altavoces externos no funcionan en Maverick?
<fosco_> dbugger: quizá no estás usando el dispositivo correcto, abre gstreamer-properties y haz pruebas con los complementos y dispositivos que te ofrece hasta q suenen
<dbugger> fosco_, solo funcionan 2 y ninguno ha activado los altavoces externos :(
<afernandez> guampa, me respondias a mi?
<guampa> si
<afernandez> tasksel es una interfaz para poner o retirar tareas
<jose__> hola amigos alguien sabe que se innifica esto
<guampa> si, no se si es lo que buscabas
<jose__> <li class="active">
<jose__>                         <a href="#">Inicio</a>
<jose__>                     </li>
<afernandez> nop, lo que busco en si es el script de configuración despues de la instalación
<guampa> un elemento de lista html con un link adentro
<guampa> (jose_)
<guampa> ahhhhh
<guampa> no afernandez, no se entonces
<jose__> tui sabes como se inserta el link guampa
<guampa> a href="http://www.el.link"
<guampa> reemplaza el #
<jose__> ya lo hise y no funciona
<guampa> ps entonces no se, ademas es offtopic
<fosco_> jose__: es así <a href="link">Texto</a> si no te sale es que pones algo mal, consulta alguna guia de HTML
<alexneb> ya configure el chsme este... ta mañana O/
<jose__> gracias
<jose__> guampa gracias amigo ya funciona
<guampa> me alegro que te haya salido jose__ :)
<ivedci89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-wxPkVMHT0&feature=related
<EX_o4> ._.
<alexneb> saludos.. gente.. una duda.. como hago para que una aplicacion se pueda ejecutar desde un lanzador como gnome-do... se trata de un comando al que le hice un enlace
<guampa> alexneb: si queres que te aparezca en gnome-do ponelo en /usr/local/bin por ejemplo
<alexneb> guampa, gracias... y una dudilla mas.??'
<alexneb> cereis el comando que quiero ejecutar... como puedo ponerlo para que al solicitarlo me salga con el gksudo?.. esque lo meti en un .sh pero no va...
<mimecar> alexneb: para que quieres ejecutar un programa con sudo al principio?
<NEXUS-6> Buenas
<NEXUS-6> Tengo un problema con la configuracion del teclado. Cada vez que inicio sesion me aparece configurado como distribucion de EEUU, a alguien le ocurre lo mismo? Gracias
<guampa> alexneb: es posible que tengas que ponerle en el mismo script algo como EXPORT DISPLAY:0.0 o algo asi
<alexneb> mimecar,  es un comando que (creo) reinicia el usb modem que instae.. he estado todo el dia trasteando hasta hacerlo funcionar...
<alexneb> pera que meto el codigo en pastebin..
<guampa> NEXUS-6: si a mi me ha sucedido, no tengo idea francamente como lo solucione
<guampa> creo que insisti borrando el teclado que no queria y poniendo como predeterminado el que iba
<guampa> o tal vez simplemente puse que el applet no aparezca mas :P
<alexneb> mimecar, guampa  .. mirad.. este es el comando que reinicia el modem usb y asi me detecta con gnome..manager..http://pastebin.com/5q9KgXmJ
<guampa> akexneb: no tenes necesidad de hacer es
<guampa> o
<mimecar> que comando más raro
<guampa> chequeaste /etc/usb_modeswitch.d ?
<guampa> con poner tu config ahi ya te lo agarra solo
<alexneb> guampa, ... esque no es asi... y ya se que es mu raro.. eso lo slucione.. lo que quiero es poder meter ese comando en el lanzador y asi ejecute la tarea-.... asi cuando vea que voy a usarle simplemente lo llamo
<alexneb> no se si me explico bien?
<alexneb> mimecar,  tu que opinas?
<guampa> si te explicas, no entiendo igual porque no usas nm-applet
<guampa> aunque pensandolo bien, puede ser porque a veces no anda del todo bien
<guampa> en cualquier caso ese no seria el comando para conectar/desconectar
<alexneb> guampa,  esque lo uso .. pero ubnicamente detecta mi pincho usb despues de ese comando... de alli la idea,,
<guampa> aaaaa
<guampa> yo me decantaria, nuevamente por tratar de monitorear lo que pasa con udev
<guampa> desde ahi podes reparar que modeswitch no este funcionando correctamente
<mimecar> te va a paedir la contraseña igual
<mimecar> pedir
<alexneb> mimecar,  con eso activo el usb (que no corre de otra forma) y lo detecta.. el caso es ue funciona... la idea la saque de aqui.. http://m0n0lithic.blogspot.com/2009/03/instalar-y-configurar-modem-zte.html?showComment=1260513186505#c9009613428404958569
<alexneb> mimecar,  si me la pide como una salida de gksudo me da igual.. contal de no tener un archivo con el comando y tener que abrir y pegar el codigo cada vez... es un coñazo
<Xion> hola amigos,,alguien sabe el commando para la pagian de inigio principal de openoffice
<alexneb> Xion,  creo que openoffice... asi sin mas..
<Xion> nop
<alexneb> pues in idea .. Xion
<guampa> Xion, la direccion web decis?
<jamesjedimaster> soffice
<dzup> tan bonito que es google
<dzup> !google openoffice org
<kubot> OpenOffice.org OpenOffice.org Español: <http://es.openoffice.org/>; OpenOffice.org Descargas OpenOffice.org: <http://es.openoffice.org/programa/index.html>; Dictionaries - OpenOffice.org repository for Extensions: <http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/dictionaries>; OpenOffice.org - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org>; OpenOffice.org - (1 more message)
<jamesjedimaster> y mas cuando le ponen motivos festivos
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> dzup, saludos!!!
<dzup> hola
<alexneb> dzup,  que tal tu proyecto?
<dzup> ahi vamos
<alexneb> :)
<Xion> llevo un buen rato leyendo en openoffice y no me da comando para pagina de inicio si me da para aplicaciones
<Xion> pero lapagina principal que las tiene todas no
<guampa> Xion, vos decis el lanzador de aplicaciones de openoffice?
<Xion> si
<guampa> creo que se instala aparte, desde synaptic por ejemplo
<Xion> es la pagina con todas las aplicaciones
<guampa> sisi
<Xion> yo instale el swite de openoffice y creo qeu ya viene con el paquete,,es solo el comando lo que no c
<guampa> creo que es openoffice.org
<Xion> yo intente eso
<guampa> (si ya lo instalaste)
<Xion> ese es
<Xion> grasias
<guampa> x nada
<NEXUS-6> guampa, acabo de leer tu respuesta. Y no tienes ninguna cierta idea de como lo hiciste?
<guampa> no, me temo que no se ni cuando ni como se arreglo
<NEXUS-6> joe, bueno x lo menos se que le ha pasado a alguien mas, es que es raro de cojones
<guampa> trata de entrar y salir de la sesion y probar las combinaciones, siempre borralo al que no va y al otro proba de ponerlo para todo el sistema o no, etc
<jamesjedimaster> Xion: soffice
<NEXUS-6> oks eso voy a intentar hacer
<guampa> y si logras que queden los dos pero predeterminado el que va, con ocultar el selector ya ta :P
<Xion> ahora tengo 2 formas,,muchas grasias
<Thedemon007> Holas
<branco> hola, quisiera saber si lo que dice este usuario brevemente sobre firefox es del todo exacto y sies aplicable al firefox de ubuntu? y de paso saber si hay un firefox portable para ubuntu : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584024/
<Guest76290> hola
<Guest76290> queria preguntar si sera fiable flashear mi samsung desde virtualbox con xp virtualizado
<erUSUL> branco: todo el mundo tiene derecho a su opinion. instala todos los navegadores y compara tu mismo.
<branco> mi experiencia es la de que firefox para ubuntu es algo mas inestable que para windows pero no he notado nada mas , opera para ubuntu al cargar se hace pesado en mi ubuntu
<Thedemon007> estoy en el logo de firefox!! http://twitterparty.mozilla.org/es
<branco> erusul: hay un firefox portable para ubuntu ?
<Thedemon007> Guest76290 no creo que sea seguro
<erUSUL> branco: no lo se la verdad
<Thedemon007> Preo si creo que se podria hacer
<Xion> hola alguien ha podido instalar el teetdeck en ubuntu todavia ?
<Xion> termina con prefijo .air
<fosco_> Xion: si
<fosco_> instala adobe air primero
<Xion> fosco_:) como hago eso en terminal amigo ?  eso sale en sypnatic o tengo qeu ir a la pagina ?
<fosco_> puedes usar lo q q quieras, yo te recomiendo el centro de software por su facilidad
<Xion> ya tengo adobe air :)
<carlosubuntu__> hola
<carlosubuntu__> no se si os pasa, pero tanto en mi netbook como en mi ordenador de soremesa el gestor de actualizaciones quiere actualizar chromiun pero nunca puede
<programasc> hola
<fosco_> carlosubuntu__: pues no, no me pasa
<arielsanflo> alguien que programe en c que me ayude soy principiante  y necesito hacer este ejercicio y no he podido
<arielsanflo> agradesco la ayuda
<arielsanflo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584032/
<carlosubuntu__> a mi si tanto en ubuntu 10.04 (donde estoy ahora) como en mi netbook que tiene maverick
<Xion> ok necesito saber como ejecutar el paquete que baje con prefijo .air con adobe air ?
<fosco_> arielsanflo: /join ##c
<fosco_> Xion: boton derecho abrir con air, o quizá incluso doble clic ya lo haga
<arielsanflo> gracias fosco
<fosco_> carlosubuntu__: abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xion> dobleclick me habre en modo de descomprimido en una ventana
<arielsanflo> soy estudiante de ing de sistemas empezando primer semestre
<fosco_> y pega todo lo q salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<carlosubuntu__> ok
<fosco_> Xion: otra manera es lanzar adobe air y abrirlo desde ahi, lo tienes en el menu aplicaciones
<Xion> yo lo instale en ubuntu software center y no lo veo en ningun lado del menu
<arielsanflo> ademas tengo un error en mi ubuntu con kde no se como arreglarlo
<Xion> intentare desde sypnatic a ver ok,,ya regreso
<fosco_> Xion: aplicaciones - accesorios - adobe air app installer
<Xion> fosco_:)  nop :( no me sale
<Xion> no instalare desde sypnatic
<fosco_> Xion: pues no lo instalaste
<fosco_> xion desde un terminal sudo apt-get install adobeair
<fosco_> y si da algun error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<arielsanflo> el problema es que es ingles ese canal
<joseeantonior_> Hola! Alguien aquí?
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo un problema con ShipIt
<fosco_> !ask | JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Estaba tratando de verificar el estado de mi CD por ShipIt, y me dice que he pedido demasiados CDs gratuitos, cuando sólo he pedido uno, que ni si quiera llega.
<fosco_> de la 10.10?
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto!
<arielsanflo> hay esta el error que comentava http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584035/
<JoseeAntonioR> Ya habían aprobado mi pedido, así que no entiendo por qué me sale la pantalla.
<arielsanflo> no me deja actualizar el kubuntu
<arielsanflo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584035/
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> necesito ayuda
<arielsanflo> hola mauricio
<mauricio> hola arielsanflo
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | mauricio
<arielsanflo> hola
<kubot> mauricio: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mauricio> pasara algo si flasheo un samsung con android desde virtualbox?
<mauricio> Tarrasquero tienes problemas de conexion parece xD
<Tarrasquero> es el lag
<Tarrasquero> me tiene partio
<mauricio> jejejej
<mauricio> te he visto como 20 veces q te conectas
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Sabes qué puede estar pasando?
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<rommel_> sabe alguein si al tener una extencion en firefox para  bajar de you tube a mp3 se puede tener en paralelo una mas q permita bajar en mp4
<arielsanflo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584035/
<arielsanflo> este error no me deja actualizar
<JoseeAntonioR> rommel_ Este es un canal de Ubuntu, no de Firefox. Por suerte encuentras a una persona del equipo de ayuda de Firefox (:
<rommel_> si pero tengo ubuntu y con el explorador de firefox
<JoseeAntonioR> rommel_ No deberías tener ningún problema al tener dos extensiones. Cada una corre por su propia cuenta, no deberían crear conflictos
<rommel_> gracias por q no pude instalar lo dos en paralelo seguire intentando
<programasc> perdonad alguien sabe un canal de c en español?
<arielsanflo> en esas estoy yo
<arielsanflo> y no encuentro
<mauricio> JoseeAntonioR: haz probado con sudo apt-get purge  kubuntu-default-settings %% sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-default-settings
<mauricio> ????
<arielsanflo> ya probe y nada
<carlosubuntu__> no es %% sino && no?
<mauricio> carlosubuntu__: gracias no lo vi
<mauricio> JoseeAntonioR: haz probado con sudo apt-get purge  kubuntu-default-settings && sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-default-settings
<mauricio> ahi si
<mauricio> gracias carlosubuntu__
<carlosubuntu__> nada ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> mauricio Primero que nada, estoy en Ubuntu. Después, ShipIt no es un programa, es un servicio que Ubuntu brinda para repartir CDs.
<ionwind> hola
<mauricio> JoseeAntonioR: wt....?
<ionwind> alguien sabe como pasar las pelis bajadas desde el itunes a un dvd??
<arielsanflo> el mismo error
<mauricio> creo que JoseeAntonioR se equivoco de canal xD
<ionwind> por lo visto ahora se pueden alquilar y comprar.... no estaria mal poderlas grabar
<JoseeAntonioR> mauricio No. Tu te has equivocado de canal. Este canal es de Ubuntu, no de Kubuntu.
<mauricio> ?????????
<mauricio> upssssss
<mauricio> perdon
<mauricio> era para arielsanflo
<mauricio> mal el copy paste
<mauricio> jejejeje
<mauricio> perdon JoseeAntonioR
<ionwind> ??
<mauricio> arielsanflo: haz probado con sudo apt-get purge  kubuntu-default-settings && sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-default-settings
<arielsanflo> sip
<mauricio> Tarrasquero: me tienes hasta....
<arielsanflo> y nada que funciona
<mauricio> mmm
<mauricio> trataste borrando las configs
<mauricio> ?
<mauricio> tienes el ppa de kde 4.6?
<vladimirov> Hola, hay un canal para estar al dia con los ddos organizados por anonymous?
 * mauricio se va a comer
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: sobre bash. tengo 2 lineas en un archivo... quiero que la segunda quede de primera... como puedo hacer eso?
<JRamirez> invertir el orden?
<arielsanflo_> solo puse la parte de purge
<arielsanflo_> y funciono
<JRamirez> sed -n '1!G;h;$p'
<JRamirez> me respondo solito. xD
<mauricio> arielsanflo_: hiciste lo que te dije?
<arielsanflo_> si
<mauricio> y?
<arielsanflo_> funciono
<arielsanflo_> con solo la parte de purge
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> cuando quieras deshacer un problema o desinstalar un programa completamente usa purge en vez de remove
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-23
<mauricio> arielsanflo__: que pasa con los nickx xD
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<rommel_> alguien podría decirme como llegar a la carpeta tmp en ubunu 10.04 ya q dentro de los archivos ocultos de home noesta ni en la de firfox
<rommel_> Thedemon007: hola
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> quiero actualizar mi ubuntu pero de da un eror
<rommel_> te acordas lo q ihicimos para q quedara los videos de you tube en tmp ya q no los dejaba ahora por fefecto
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584051/
<mauricio> rommel_ tmp esta en /tmp
<mauricio> no es /home/xxxx/.tmp
<rommel_> como llego
<jamesjedimaster> cd /tmp
<rommel_> nada
<rommel_> osea quiero entrar para ver algo?
<rommel_> desd la consola no puedo ver nada estando ahí
<mauricio> rommel_ investiga un poco, no preguntes todo, usa un poco de logica, mira anda a tu carpeta personal, y luego haz click en el dico durodonde esta instalado ubuntu y ahi te van a salir las carpetas de sistema
<mauricio> y ahi esta tmp
<jamesjedimaster> como nada? casi nunca esta vacio /tmp, hay directorios, busca ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ estás aquí?
<rommel_> es q ya ise esas dos cosas lo q pasa es q con un compañero del chat  isimos  lago al respecto para q quedara nuevamente los vídeos de you tube ya q en esta vercion 10.04 no lo hacia es por eso q no esta en mi carpeta personal
<mauricio> rommel_ si quieres bajar los videos de youtube usa download helper en firefox
<rommel_> nunk logre configurarlo a vos te fue bien lo sabes usar
<mauricio> que cosa, el FF?
<rommel_> lo intente varias veces y no me bajaba nada ni me convertia
<mauricio> pues a mi me va perfecto
<mauricio> sin hacer ninguna config
<rommel_> me ayudarias entonces me lo bajo y te aviso
<mauricio> bueno
<rommel_> aver esperame quisas por q lo queria usar para bajar y covertir a la vez
<rommel_> aver como me va para solo bajar video
<rommel_> y se podra elegir el formato de video
<rommel_> mauricio: ya lo instale ahora no se como hacer estando en you tube para poder bajar un video
<mauricio> arriba salen 3 pelotitas dando vueltas
<rommel_> boton drecho al lado de las esferas y?
<mauricio> boton izquierdo
<mauricio> no derecho
<rommel_> si las conosco
<mauricio> a no ser q seas zurdo
<mauricio> xD
<rommel_> aha ahora
<rommel_> eso es todo?
<mauricio> pero no tienes que hacer click en las pelotas
<mauricio> hay una flecha al lado
<rommel_> sino donde
<mauricio> hay una flecha al lado
<rommel_> si
<mauricio> ahi sale el nombre del video ,flv
<rommel_> y hay q elegir algo ahi?
<mauricio> y lo bajas con un click
<mauricio> no es tan dificil
<rommel_> epa mi hermano hasta q porfin guala
<mauricio> ;)
<rommel_> me habian dicho boton derecho y demas
<mauricio> ahora ya sabes
<mauricio> :)
<rommel_> es q lo usaste para bajar y convertir a la vez?
<mauricio> solo bajar
<rommel_> si man muchas gracias
<mauricio> no los necesito convertir
<mauricio> pq los veo en el pc
<mauricio> denada :)
<rommel_> a deveras baja en mp4 verdad
<mauricio> sip
<rommel_> ba como piña como dicen ak
<rommel_> gracias de verdad  muchas gracias,estaba con este tema hace mucho
<rommel_> ahora me despido pues me solicitan el ordenador buenas noches ubunteros.
<JRamirez> pregunta.
<JRamirez> COMO PUEDO monitorear un proceso y si se cae. volver a subirlo... y que cada cambio de fecha vuelva y tire proceso pero con una fecha nueva? para poner a correr imsniff eth2
<guampa> bash
<JRamirez> guampa, ?
<JRamirez> en bash?
<JRamirez> alguna web, pa leer? o algo ? mas o menos sobre lo que quiero hacer?
<guampa> si, man pages de crontab, bash, date, ps y grep
<guampa> y algunas guias buenas de bash...
<guampa> ya te paso
<guampa> bash hackers wiki, esta en google y mata. tiene una pagina con links organizados por calidad, el primero sobre todo y el segundo son buenos recursos tambien
<iqpi> Para quien le interese, estoy escribiendo un programa en castellano que convierte vídeo desde cualquier formato a cualquier formato y permite codificar audio, y permitirá mas cosa en el futuro como bajar un vídeo de youtube y codificarlo de una vez.
<iqpi> todo siguiendo un simple asistente
<iqpi> sin necesidad de tener conocimentos de nada de audio ni de vídeo.
<guampa> iqpi, un frontend a mencoder?
<iqpi> no exactamente
<iqpi> es un frontend para ffmpeg, pero "sin opciones" ni parámetros
<guampa> que usas de backend? o estas escribiendo todo ..
<guampa> ah
<iqpi> simplemente en función de lo que quiera el usuario
<iqpi> se ajustan los mejores parámetros
<iqpi> sin tocar nada
<iqpi> todo viene prefijado
<guampa> ta buena la idea
<iqpi> por si les interesa
<guampa> diria luca prodan "waiting for that ppa"
<iqpi> el proyecto lo he bautizado como LEEncoder = Linux Easy Encoder
<iqpi> está disponible en sourceforge, pero está en versión beta
<iqpi> solo tiene plenamente funcional la parte de codificar audio, y vídeo.
<iqpi> las otras opcioes están por desarrollar, pero esas son coser y cantar.
<guampa> pregunta: como se hace para bloquear paquetes directo desde apt-get ?
<guampa> cosa de que no se actualizen mas
<iqpi> guampa: imagino que habrá una blacklist por ahí
<guampa> y otra pregunta hermana menor de la anterior, los paquetes locales no son actualizables automaticamente no ?
<guampa> o sea los que instale con dpkg -i
<iqpi> pues no te sabría decir la verdad. Yo no uso ubuntu :S
<guampa> :[
<jamesjedimaster> guampa: echo "<nombre_del_paquete> hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<guampa> y listo??
<guampa> sos fakin yoda
<guampa> IdleOne en #ubuntu me paso esto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto , voy a probar tu receta tambien muchas gracias
<jamesjedimaster> guampa: ese comando equivale a hacer en synaptic: package / lock version
<guampa> excelente :D
<Thedemon007> intento ultilizar el gimp pero al mover el cursor queda con un efecto estraño se clona a si mismo aca dejo una captura de pantalla: http://img853.imageshack.us/i/openchromereport.png/
 * xangua lee 'clonar'
<Thedemon007> clonar no estoy clonado la imagen ni nada
<Thedemon007> solo muevo el cursor y sucede eso
<xangua> si lo estás ¬¬
<ivedci89> hola, como edito el Xorg en lubuntu 10.04??? pues cada vez que inicio la PC tengo que estar aciendo Ctrl+Alt+[+] hasta poder ver algo...
<Thedemon007> xangua?? abro el programa y le doy a crear luego aceptar  luego cuando muevo el curso se ve asi
<Thedemon007> creo que debe de ser los drivers es una tarajeta vx800 los driver privativos via no me corren los openchrome si pero estos aun no soportan acerleración 3d para mi targeta
<Thedemon007> luego edito el xorg y coloco que use los vesa o los fbdev a ver si no muestra esto cuando intento usar el gimp
<Thedemon007> ivedci89 se edita haciento este comando: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> tambien puedes usar gksudo si prefires poner la contraseña de un modo mas comodo
<ivedci89> HA... gracias... si justo lo encontre googleando ahora sabes qué cambiarle exactamente? porque el asunto es que cada vez que inicio debe tener una resolucion alta que el monitor no soporta...
<ivedci89> Thedemon007:
<Thedemon007> Mmm pues depende de que resolución es adecuada para tu monitor
<marula> Thedemon007 soy ivedci89 desde la PC con el problema de resolucion
<Thedemon007> marula tienes que poner una linea de modes:    Modes     "1680x1050"
<Thedemon007> algo asi } aca http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html puedes ver mas info
<marula> ah... si igual eso de "1680x1050" puede ser diferente verdad? yo ahora estoy a 800*600
<Thedemon007>  Modes "1680x1050" va en la secci{on screen
<Thedemon007> si puede ser diferente
<mauricio> pasara algo si flasheo un samsung con android desde virtualbox?
<Thedemon007> mauricio has googledo a ver si hay una herramienta para flashear desde linux?
<Thedemon007> creo que la debe aver ya que android es opensource
<mauricio> si, pero nose, no me fio, es que es distinta la forma
<mauricio> y si me cargo el samsung :S
<Thedemon007> es mas seguro mauricio
<Thedemon007> es mas seguro flashearlo con las herramientas de linux mauricio
<mauricio> heimdall es para linux
<mauricio> pero necesita unos archivos raros
<Thedemon007> pues tienes q estar seguro de que tu telefono soporta esa flash y si alguien mas ha flasheado ede telefono con android
<mauricio> claro, pero desde win
<mauricio> por eso preguntaba
<mauricio> desde linux nadie ha flasheado este cel
<Thedemon007> pues si es asi es seguro pero con las herramientas de linux
<mauricio> es que si se echa a perder obviamente pierde lagarantia
<Thedemon007> creo que al flashearlo ya pierdes garantia no?
<mauricio> si
<mauricio> pero lo podria volver al firm original
<mauricio> pero si falla
<mauricio> :S
<Thedemon007> no creo que falle
<Thedemon007> pero si falla puedes que lo recuperes con un test point o algo asi averigua a ver que se hace cuando falla un flasheo
<mauricio> Thedemon007: ya averigue y hay solucion, pero no siempre
<Thedemon007> mauricio:  es un Samsung Galaxy S ??
<mauricio>  Samsung Galaxy i5500l
<Thedemon007> y que archivos raros debes de utilizar mm para instalarlo es un .deb https://github.com/downloads/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/heimdall_1.1.1-1_i386.deb
<Thedemon007> y que archivos raros debes de utilizar??
<mauricio> Thedemon007: noo si eso ya lo hice
<mauricio> la cosa es flashearlo
<mauricio> saber los archivos del firmware
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok claro por eso mismo debes de elegir el firm correcto tal vez sabiendo que hardware tiene el tel es mas facil
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mauricio> ok sorry xangua
<Thedemon007> tambien tienes que intalar una libreia libusb
<mauricio> Thedemon007: estoy en ot
<farkbarn> buenas
<farkbarn> tengo problemas con el bluetooth de mi netbook
<farkbarn> es una siragon 1040
<Thedemon007> Que sispositivo usa?
<Thedemon007> es un 3dsp que tiene wifi y blue juntos?
<farkbarn> el bluetooth no me funciona como debería y me da un mensaje al encenderlo por medio de blueman o el gestor que trae por defecto ubuntu 10.10
<farkbarn> es una siragon 1040 con wifi y blue..... integrados
<farkbarn> los administradores de blue.... lo ven pero no funciona bien y cuando enciendo me da el error "adapter is not ready"
<Thedemon007> farkbarn: has este comando sudo lsusb -v | grep -E '\<(Bus|iProduct|bDeviceClass|bDeviceProtocol)' 2>/dev/null
<Thedemon007> y pastea para ver que blue tienes
<farkbarn> ok ya te digo
<Thedemon007> yo tengo una siragon Ml-6200
<Thedemon007> farkbarn de donde eres argentina o venezuela?
<farkbarn> venezuela
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok yo tambien soy venezuela y te pregunto porque esas netbook no mas las hay en argentina y venezuela
<farkbarn> bueno ya hay una jeje
<farkbarn> ya te digo estoy enviando instrucciones xq no la tngo en mi poder ahorita ok ya te paso la inf
<farkbarn> info** y gracias de antemano
<farkbarn> Thedemon007: ya me estan mandando la info ya te la pongo
<Thedemon007> ok
<Souchiro> nos lemos mañana :D
<marula> balbuena-viviana
<EXio4> alguna recomendacion?
<EXio4> estoy cambiando los repos a solo ubunut
<EXio4> ubuntu*
<EXio4> estoy en debian
<EXio4> alguien puede pasarme su sources list
<EXio4> :S
<marula> balbuena-viviana fijate la venatana de chat...
<xangua> EXio4: eso no es una buena idea
<EXio4> xangua: las malas ideas me gustan... por eso... jee
<EXio4> jeje*
<xangua> si quieres ubuntu instala ubuntu, no mezclas repositorios
<EXio4> no quiero ubuntu
<guampa> te recomiendo un tarro de pochoclo y un vaso grande de coca para ver tu debian hacerse moco
<EXio4> solo quiero mezclar repos..
<EXio4> guampa: jaja
<guampa> :P
<EXio4> por que?
<EXio4> muchos erroreS?
<guampa> nose, nunca lo hice pero tampoco lo voy a hacer
<EXio4> jeje
<EXio4> me dan mas ganas de hacerlo
<EXio4> >D
<EXio4> tendra que ser mañana
<guampa> con lo que me cuesta tunear un os hasta que queda bueno
<EXio4> :S
<EXio4> jaja
<Thedemon007> mm re voy a pasar mi soucelist perate
<EXio4> ok
<Thedemon007> aca esta EXio4 http://pastebin.com/D9nwKxzL
<EXio4> thanks
<EXio4> :)
<Thedemon007> los repos de direcciones ip son uno repos que tengo en la lan jjijii y el de debian que tengo es porque ese repo tiene
<Thedemon007> la version mas reciente de clamav
<EXio4> no importa
<EXio4> solo te "robare" los oficiales de ubuntu
<EXio4> luego pondre partes de debian
<EXio4> algo de mint por aqui... and apt-get upgrade
<EXio4> me voy
<guampa> jajja
<EXio4> chau a todos. que la pasen bien :D
<Thedemon007> mm creo que tambien deberias cambiar el ve por tu ubucaci{on
<EXio4> Thedemon007: nop
<guampa> ponele de bt4 tambien y de crunchbang!!
<EXio4> con mi internet los de españa son rapidos
<EXio4> jaja
<EXio4> mañana a la tarde digan
<EXio4> ;)
<guampa> :P
<Thedemon007> EXio4 ?? por eso le pones es
<Akuma_s> Nochesn
<EXio4> que?
<Akuma_s> Disculpen, necesito ayuda
<Akuma_s> Con GRUB 2
<mauricio> !ask Akuma_s
<kubot> Akuma_s: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Akuma_s> Estoy instalandolo desde un Live CD pero el grub.cfg me falta
<Akuma_s> O sea el menu
<guampa> Akuma_s: estas usando el instalador?
<Akuma_s> Claro, grub-install
<guampa> estas recuperando un grub despues de una instalacion de windows o algo asi?
<Akuma_s> Lo que no capto es como hago para ligarlo con mi menu existente grub.cfg
<Akuma_s> Solo decidi actualizar desde un GRUB 1.5 a esta version 1.97
<Akuma_s> El manual para esta aplicacion no es muy claro al respecto
<dabor> Akuma_s, update.grub
<dabor> update-grub
<guampa> si, eso es todo
<Akuma_s> Desde un Live CD?
<guampa> grub2 no usa grub.cfg mas
<Akuma_s> Ya hice eso y me manda un error, algo como "/ no esta montado"
<Akuma_s> "Cannot find a device for /"
<Thedemon007> mm mas facil seria con el cd rescatux
<guampa> Akuma_s: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<Thedemon007> o el otro que es parecido al gurb recatux te lo puedes bajar con el unebooting
<Akuma_s> Estoy muy cerca
<guampa> tenes que montar la particion ubuntu en un dir en el live, montar dentro de ese arbol con --bind tus actuales /dev y /proc , chrootear a ese directorio y ahi si update-grub
<Akuma_s> Solo me falla ese dato
<guampa> esta ahi en ese link, desde "mkdir /mnt &&"
<Akuma_s> ok ok... checking
<Akuma_s> rebooting
<marino_> hola
<Akuma_s> Jeje, la regue... va de nuez
<guampa> cool
<marula> funciona "aplicaciones al inicio" en Lubuntu?
<guampa> para tunearlo no uses mas el cfg, tenes /etc/default/grub y los archivos en /etc/grub.d , los que empiezan a partir de 40_*
<guampa> luego de modificar, nuevamente update-grub
<marino_> alguien me ayuda tengo un problema con ubunntu
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Estrellita> que problema tienes marino_ ?
<Thedemon007> marula eres el que tiene el proma del blue en el siragon??
<marula> nono
<marino_> soy nuevo en linux el problema es q luego de iniciar secion como a los 2 min al escribir no se ven las letras tengo q tabular para q aparescan lo mismo pasa cuando ejecuto un programa
<marula> yo solo necesito inicia Pidgin al arranque de Lubuntu...
<marula> pero en Lubuntu no esta la herramienta de Ubuntu "aplicaciones al inicio"
<Estrellita> marino_, usas gnome?
<marula> No, esto es lxde
<marino_> kde
<mauricio> marula yo tengo lubuntu
<Thedemon007> no kede lxde
<marula> y? como es entonces?
<Estrellita> kde es algo que creo el propio satan para dañar el ubuntu
<mauricio> marula hay una opcion en el menu que sale Desktop Session Settings
<mauricio> o algo asi
<Estrellita> bueno cuando instalaste el kde actualizaste? marino_
<mauricio> Estrellita: ????? xD
<Thedemon007> noo es lxde
<guampa> marino_: parece problema con el driver de video, que placa? siempre hizo eso o algo nuevo?
<Thedemon007> kde es kubuntu
<guampa> mas que a ubuntu al mundo entero
<mauricio> pero kde es bueno si tienes un pc potente
<Thedemon007> Estrellita: soluciones lo del juego java?
<guampa> si para hacerlo fruta
<marino_> si lo actualize
<Estrellita> Thedemon007, me rendi
<Estrellita> soy una cobarde
<Thedemon007> Estrellita: no intentantes con el exe y wine?
<Estrellita> si pero se congela
<mauricio> eso si kde es muy inestable
<marino_> cuando lo instale sin actualizar iva todo bien
<Estrellita> aunque tengo ganas de instalar java 5 para el wine
<Estrellita> marino_, creo saber que problema tienes
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok Estrellita tal vez hace falta una configuración o algo asi
<marino_> una nvidea geforce 5500
<Estrellita> si Thedemon007 creo que si
<mauricio> marino_ tengo el mismo problema en kde 4.6 con una intel
<mauricio> en un netbook
<Estrellita> marino_, sabes renombrar un directorio usando la consola
<guampa> marino_: podes probar cambiar el driver aver si otro te anda mejor, si estas usando el propietario pasarte a nouveau y visaverce
<mauricio> visaverce
<mauricio> xD
<marino_> lo baje de la pagina oficial
<guampa> el propietario entonces
<Estrellita> marino_, atiendeme
<marino_> dime
<Thedemon007> jajja no creas que  visaverce es un driver es viceversa
<Estrellita> marino_, debes renombrar el directorio .kde
<Estrellita> creo que asi arreglas tu problema
<guampa> ah esa tambien es una buena a probar
<guampa> fijate si con un nuevo usuario te sigue dando errores
<Estrellita> marino_, me estas leyendo?
<guampa> crea uno nuevo sin borrar el actual
<marino_> es q no puedo abrir mas nada solo lo q ejecute en los primeros minutos
<mauricio> hay una cosa que dicen que los pda y cel hay q flashearlos con la bateria a full o no?
<Estrellita> tienes una consola abierta?
<guampa> podes pasar a una consola de texto con alt+f3
<marino_> solo puedo tabular entre lo q tengo abierto
<guampa> perdon
<Thedemon007> mauricio si es lo mejor
<Akuma_s> No funciono, sigue el prompt de GRUB... rayos... grub>
<guampa> control+alt+f3
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> entonces espero
<Estrellita> marino_, tienes una consola abierta?
<marino_> no
<Estrellita> con un comando de la consola podrias solucionar tu problema
<marino_> konsole
<mauricio> con rm -rf /home/TUUSER/.kde
<Estrellita> si pero es mejor con mv
<Akuma_s> Jaja
<Thedemon007> mm ya vengo voy a reiniciar para probar a ver si soluciono lo del gimp
<guampa> control+alt+f3 te saca de la consola virtual de X y te lleva a otra de las 8 que tenes, seguramente a la tercera. de ahi podes probar lo que dice Estrellita
<marino_> como abro la consola no la puedo ejercutar
<Estrellita> marino_, tu usuario como se llama marino???
<marino_> si un amigo esta dentro de mi consola desde otra pc
<Estrellita> es nuevo hay que indicarle con pasos
<marino_> ya le di el comando q me distes
<Akuma_s> Newbie
<Estrellita> dile que usa este mejor el mv
<Akuma_s> yeah
<Estrellita> pero
<Estrellita> cual es tu usuario?
<Estrellita> marino?
<marino_> este mismo
<Akuma_s> No eres root?
<Estrellita> mv /home/marino/.kde  .kde.old
<Estrellita> dile ese
<marino_> oook ya se lo di
<marula> f-spot de ubuntu a donde "importa" porque le di a que ttenga en cuenta la carpeta imagernes pero me sale con que esta importando!!!
<mauricio> marula: recomiendo shotwell
<marino_> ya introdujo el comando luego q ?
<Estrellita> luego reinicia y reza a poseidon para que todo salga bien
<marino_> ajajaj ok gracias :D
<Akuma_s> Esta creando thumbnails marula de tu carpeta de imagenes
<Estrellita> un japones reinicio sin rezar a poseidon  las consecuencias fueron catastróficas
<Akuma_s> Se lo llevo el tsunami no Estrellita?
<mauricio> Estrellita: XD
<Estrellita> sii
<marula> ah... pareciera que esta moviendo todo a otro lado por lo que tarda Akuma_s
<Estrellita> yo vivo en una isla estamos a merced de poseidon
<Akuma_s> El tiempo que tarde marula es proporcional a la cantidad de imagenes que tengas
<marula> 2000 casi
<Akuma_s> Ahi tienes
<Akuma_s> De hecho, si te dice que esta importando, es correcto, las está copiando a una subcarpeta de f-spot
<marula> ah no... pero es espacio doble!... tengo que borrar lo otro no... la fuente original..?
<Akuma_s> Si asi lo deseas marula pues si
<marula> Akuma_s
<Akuma_s> Igual te recomiendo comparar la importación que hizo ese programa y tu imagen original
<mauricio> marula: recomiendo shotwell
<marula> vale que tiene de tan bueno eso mauricio?
<Estrellita> google tiene mas respuestas que cualquier religion
<mauricio> es mucho mas rapido
<mauricio> y mas simple
<Estrellita> porque no tiene un templo
<Akuma_s> Listo guampa, ya quedo, asi era el asunto
<marula> vale eso de Google estoy de acuerdo Estrellita
<Akuma_s> Ya modificare mi grub.cfg luego
<guampa> bieeeeeenn
<juanantonio> Buenas noches, chavales. Pidgin es el IM por defecto de GNOME, ¿verdad?
<mauricio> pruebalo esta en los repos
<guampa> no-lo-hagas
<Akuma_s> Lo tengo que hacer jeje
<guampa> lee arriba, te explique que no se toca mas
<guampa> se configura distinto el grub2
<Akuma_s> Lo se, ya lo ley
<Akuma_s> lei
<Estrellita> si sale la consola d ecomandos
<guampa> el archivo sigue existiendo pero se te va a borrar cuando vuelvas a correr update-grub
<Akuma_s> Ya le hice varias modificaciones y no me ha dado problemas...
<Akuma_s> Solo el asunto de la instalacion era lo que me fallaba
<guampa> dicho eso, si no vas a correr nunca mas update-grub, pues va andar :)
<Estrellita> marino_ no entro
<Estrellita> se quedaria sin X
<guampa> se lo llevo el tsunami mal
<Estrellita> vale KDE lo creo satanas
<guampa> ya me da miedo hablar de el
<Estrellita> regreso
<Estrellita> ya todos decian que se lo llevo el tsunami
<marino_> ajaja ya listo
<guampa> salio a flote, vamo
<Estrellita> marino_, regreso
<marino_> pero se desonfiguro todo
<guampa> y si
<Estrellita> logico
<guampa> volaste la config de...eso
<Estrellita> el problema estaba en ese directorio
<marino_> ok
<Estrellita> pero deberias usar gnome
<Estrellita> kde es mas pesado mas problematico
<marino_> es q este me lo instalo un amigo
<Estrellita> quien lo creo fue para jugarle una broma a los demas
<Estrellita> no es tu amigo si te instalo kde =)
<marino_> como puedo aprender lo basico
<guampa> ademas es feo como pegarle a la madre en el dia de la madre
<arp-off> KDE puede ser mas rapido que Gnome...
<Estrellita> seguro usas dual boot?
<arp-off> solo hay que saber mimarlo
<Estrellita> arp-off, si cuando las vacas vuelen
<arp-off> ...
<marino_> si me puso window y kubuntu
<Thedemon007> las vacas vuelan con un huracan
<mauricio> yo antes odiaba kde
<juanantonio> ¿Cómo puedo encontrar la opción "Escuchando ahora" en Pidgin con el reproductor de lubuntu, Aqualung?
<mauricio> pero ahora encuentro que esta aceptable
<Estrellita> kde lo crearon el dia de los inocentes
<Akuma_s> Que tal se ve con compiz mauricio?
<guampa> a mi me gusta lo minimalista, de ahi lo puedo armar como me gusta, y gnome comparado con kde lo es
<mauricio> Akuma_s: eso es otra cosa, con kwin es un asco en pc normales, no rapidos, pero con compiz se ve bien y fluido
<guampa> si lo comparas con otros gnome tambien es pesado
<Estrellita> gnome lo creo poseidon es perfecto
<guampa> chabon copado el poseidon
<mauricio> Estrellita: fanboy de gnome xD
<arp-off> Estrellita hace cuanto usas linux?
<Estrellita> yo usaba freeBSD
<Estrellita> luego me cambie a ubuntu
<arp-off> remonto la pregunta, hace cuanto usas Linux / BsD
<arp-off> pasar de FreeBSD a ubuntu?
<arp-off> ...
<juanantonio> Mmm, a mí me gusta más KDE que GNOME, pero también Xfce (aunque se ha vuelto más pesado) y Lxde han subido el nivel :P
<NeoRanger> pregunta gente!!: instale firefox 4 pero cuando miro el menu me aparece navegador Minefield4.0 en vez de firefox
<NeoRanger> porque me hace eso??
<guampa> te quivocaste de pagina?
<Estrellita> hace menos de 15 dias
<mauricio> NeoRanger: asi se llama la version de desarrollo
<arp-off> Estrellita y BSD hace cuanto lo usabas?
<jamesjedimaster> porque todavia no es una version que este en el repositorio, por eso aparece con su nombre de desarrollo
<NeoRanger> jamesjedimaster, pero me dijeron que en repo estaba la final!!
<jamesjedimaster> tal vez ppa
<guampa> si hay un ppa
<mauricio> NeoRanger: a lo mejor tienes que cambiar de repo
<Estrellita> desde siempre
<mauricio> en taringa sale como hacerlo
<jamesjedimaster> no he revisado actualizaciones esta semana
<Akuma_s> Este Grub 2 se ve mas proo
<NeoRanger> tengo el programa comprimido con el .tar.bz2 pero no se como instalarlo
<guampa> busca ppa "firefox 4"
<Akuma_s> Me gusta!
<arp-off> Estrellita cuanto es desde siempre?
<guampa> esta...bueno, tiene cosas piolas, mas lento eso si
<Estrellita> casi tengo 18 a los 15 tenia mi pc
<Thedemon007> mm yo tengo elNamoroka
<arp-off> bueh
<guampa> arrancaste a los 15 con freebsd?
<Estrellita> una chica busca las cosas perfectas
<NeoRanger> Thedemon007, ese tambien lo tenia yo pero lo saque, era el mismo firefox de siempre
<marino_> ahhhh volvio el tsunami
<arp-off> Estrellita senota...
<Estrellita> si no tenia pasta para un windows de 400 euros
<juanantonio> Gente, ¿alguien me ayuda con la pregunta de Aqualung con Pidgin?
<marino_> se daño otra vez
<arp-off> pasar de un BSD a un ubuntu...
<LordZiru> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9799736/Wine---Ejecutar-aplicaciones_Juegos-en-Ubuntu-10_04_10_10.html
<LordZiru> saben como hacer que Wine sirva? lean ese post mio
<arp-off> en fin
<Estrellita> se dañoo el escritorio
<guampa> y buen, yo arranque con slackware, LFS (se me caen las lagrimas)
<mauricio> bsd a ubuntu, es como de windows a archlinux
<mauricio> XD
<Thedemon007> agregando el repo dayli de firefox te intala namoroka tambien pudes instalar el firefox 4 desde synaptic
<guampa> y ahora estoy con ubuntu :D
<arp-off> Estrellita lo instalaste vos el BSD'
<arp-off> ?
<Estrellita> si una revista de 5 euros free BSD en 5 minutos
<Estrellita> en realidad fueron 2 dias
<arp-off> j0
<arp-off> dios mio
<marino_> estrellita volvio el problema otra vez :S
<Estrellita> el windows estaba en 400 euros el xp
<arp-off> Estrellita eso no te da seguridad para decir que Gnome es mas rapido que KDE..
<arp-off> hace 12 años uso Linux..
<Estrellita> marino_, vale no debiste actualizar
<arp-off> senota que no usaste un Gnome viejo.. o KDE de esa peoca
<arp-off> epoca
<guampa> hacen falta años y años y luengas barbas para poder decirlo
<Estrellita> y antes de linux usabas windows?
<arp-off> lo digo como comentario..
<Akuma_s> SuSe en sus dias jaja
<arp-off> Estrellita primero MAC , windows y linux, BSD
<arp-off> Solaris
<guampa> gnome+enlightenment ahhhh
<arp-off> use de todo un poco
<guampa> que buena epoca
<Estrellita> yo nunca en mi vida e usado mac o windows
<guampa> arp-off: arrancaste con mac!!!?????
<guampa> jajajajajja
<guampa> sorry :P
<arp-off> si
<marino_> q hago ?? :S
<Estrellita> windos lo he usado en un ciber cafe pero se ve muy estraño dificil de usar
<arp-off> arranque con una MAC año 1984
<arp-off> una Apple Lisa
<Estrellita> marino_, espera
<guampa> waw
<guampa> la cuadradita esa
<guampa> chiquita no?
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> sip
<arp-off> con mouse
<Estrellita> arp-off, ayudemos a marino tiene un problema con KDE
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> ok
<Akuma_s> Que lo desinstale
<guampa> para mi
<guampa> vuelvo a proponer
<Akuma_s> Y que instale GNOME
<Estrellita> el actualizo
<arp-off> ja
<guampa> que intente cambiando el driver si no quiere cambiar el desktop
<arp-off> si ya lei
<guampa> al fin y al cabo es cuestion de gustos dijo una vieja y...
<arp-off> que te paso marino_?
<Estrellita> instalo kubuntu y bien pero actualizo
<arp-off> :S
<Estrellita> nose a que version de kde actualizaste
<arp-off> entonces?
<guampa> driver
<Estrellita> que version actualizaste?
<guampa> de video
<Estrellita> marino_,
<arp-off> mariano
<Estrellita> no creo dice que antes estaba bien
<arp-off> podes borrar el xorg.conf
<arp-off> o renombrarlo
<arp-off> para que arranque default
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> sin driver
<guampa> que se pase a noveau
<guampa> estta con el propietario desde el sitio
<marino_> kubuntu 10.10 kde4.6
<guampa> hasta podria probar con el propietario pero desde repos ubuntu
<arp-off> bueno que renombre el xorg.conf
<arp-off> y arranque kde
<arp-off> asi le arranca en VGA..
<arp-off> despues instala el driver por repositorio el privativo
<Estrellita> si es buena idea arrancar vga
<arp-off> y listo
<mauricio> si yo ocupase kde, me instalaria chakra de una, es un arch ya armado
 * guampa vuelve a adornar su nuevo kernel
<mauricio> guampa eres un poco geek XD
<guampa> seeeeeeeeeeee
<Estrellita> bueno son casi media noche en donde estoy
<marino_> como haaaago para arrancar en vga
<LordZiru> que es chakra??
<Estrellita> edita el xorg.conf
<Estrellita> la ruta en kubuntu cual es?
<Estrellita> arp-off, la ruta del archivo xorg?
<Estrellita> por defecto es /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arp-off> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arp-off> ...
<NeoRanger> se me colgo el Minfield!!!!
<arp-off> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xonr.bkp
<guampa> pucha loco tengo todo listo con este kernel, arp-off usas make-kpḱg de vez en cuando?
<guampa> una sola cosa me queda
<Akuma_s> Gente, gracias por la ayuda
<arp-off> no gliese581
<Akuma_s> Que tengan bonita noche
<arp-off> guampa
<arp-off> lo compilo todo a mano
<Akuma_s> Saludos a las chicas geek que usan Linux, son raras acá en Mexico
<arp-off> y lo pacheo por linea de comando
<Akuma_s> Al menos donde yo ando
<Akuma_s> Nochesn
<guampa> arp-off: no usas debianese no ?
<arp-off> no
<guampa> se nota
<arp-off> si uso debian te referis?
<guampa> aca te trae mas problemas que soluciones bypasear el pck manager para los kernels
<guampa> si debian o hijo de debian o nieto
<arp-off> si uso debian
<guampa> y le mandas fruta a los kernels sin empaquertarlos?
<guampa> boot manager a mano etc?
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> bajo el soruce y pacheo
<arp-off> y compilo
<guampa> si aca lo tengo con git, es una artesania de plaza francia
<guampa> da gusto como corre y todo lo que quise pero este programin
<arp-off> ni git uso
<arp-off> lo bajo a mano desde kernel.org
<guampa> si git desde el arbol de linus en kernel.org es lo mismo
<arp-off> lo que nunca me tome el trabajo fue crear un paquete del kernel armado por mi
<guampa> nada mas que te facilita cosas
<arp-off> claro si es lo mismo git o svn
<guampa> bueno eso estoy haciendo, ya esta todo bien
<guampa> pero mira mi uname -r
<arp-off> guampa si deberia ponerme a empaquetar algo apra probar
<juanantonio> Último intento: ¿alguien me ayuda a integrar Aqualung con Pidgin? Muchas gracias
<guampa> ahora te paso el link
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> guampa
<guampa> 2.6.38-guampa-06603-g10effcb
<arp-off> dale el toque final
<guampa> ves ese serial asqueroso al final?
<arp-off> edita el panic.c
<xangua> y qué es aqualung juanantonio ¿
<guampa> JAJAJAJAJA
<arp-off> cambia el Kernel Panic
<guampa> esta buena esa ajajajaja
<arp-off> por: Se fue todo al carajo
<Thedemon007> MM se me caño la conex
<arp-off> o lo que mas te guste
<guampa> seeeeeeeee
<juanantonio> xangua> Aqualung es el reproductor por defecto de lubuntu 10.10
<guampa> ahora cuando genere este con el git al toque
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> es un clasico cambiar eso
<arp-off> del mensaje de panic
<arp-off> ajaja
<xangua> juanantonio: probaste el plugin musictracker para pidgin¿
<arp-off> es como que esperas que haga un panic para verlo
<arp-off> ajaja
<guampa> jajajajaja
<arp-off> ahahah
<mauricio> y como shit haces un panic
<mauricio> ??
<Thedemon007> mmm solo el mensaje??
<juanantonio> Sí, pero no me sale nada en Pidgin...o no sé cómo verlo, en Kopete me sale en mi estado, aquí no veo nada, doy por hecho que no funciona
<arp-off> facil
<arp-off> podes cambiar el init
<arp-off> y te da un panic
<mauricio> ycomo cambio el init? no soy tan hacker
<mauricio> xD
<arp-off> en /boot
<arp-off> tenes el archivo de init
<Thedemon007> mauricio ya flacheaste
<arp-off> renombralo
<arp-off> y listo
<mauricio> Thedemon007: todavia esta cargando
<mauricio> arp-off: jejej algun dia lo hare
<mauricio> xD
<arp-off> lo arreglas facil despues
<Thedemon007> arp-off: y despues como se hace para reparar ese kernel panic??
<arp-off> facil
<guampa> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/39288-how-to-build-latest-linux-kernel-on-debian-from-linus-git-repo
<arp-off> es mas no tenes que hacer nada en realidad
<mauricio> con un live cd
<arp-off> no ni eso
<arp-off> no renombras nada
<arp-off> arrancas la pc
<arp-off> cuadno llega a Grub
<arp-off> apretar la 'e'
<arp-off> para editar la entrada de Linux
<guampa> y esta listita esta piola para git-en-un-minuto
<guampa> http://linux.yyz.us/git-howto.html
<arp-off> donde invoca al init
<arp-off> le pones otro nobmre
<arp-off> y haces que arranque
<arp-off> no lo va encontrar y tira un panic
<arp-off> luego reinicias y arranca normal
<mauricio> mmmm interesante
<arp-off> por que los cambios
<arp-off> del grub por menu no son guardados
<arp-off> solo temporales
<guampa> un panic facil es que no encuentre el rootfs
<arp-off> hasta que reinicies
<arp-off> guampa
<arp-off> o el init
<guampa> esato
<arp-off> guampa, en grub apreta la 'e'
<arp-off> en la linea donde diga init= blabla
<arp-off> ponele cualquier tura
<arp-off> dale enter para que bootee
<arp-off> y ahi te tira el panic..
<arp-off> luego reinicias la pc y todo sigue normal
<guampa> hmmm, tal vez le pegue el codigo de grub invaders
<Thedemon007> habra un irc de hackchinstong??
<arp-off> nop
<arp-off> no se guarda el cambio en grub guampa
<arp-off> es una edicion temporal
<guampa> y que te diga, para curar el panico nada mejor que cagar a tiros a los alienigenas
<arp-off> solo para esa vez
<guampa> no digo
<guampa> en el codigo de panic.c
<arp-off> ok
<guampa> :D
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> si no se .. ponele lo que vos quieras
<arp-off> ahaha
<arp-off> algo gracioso
<arp-off> :P
<guampa> por ahora me quiero sacar ese uuid de encima
<guampa> no esta documentado
<guampa> en #ubuntu-kernel no saben ni en #debian
<arp-off> jaja
<arp-off> que no esta documentado?
<guampa> de donde saca ese especie de uuid que le agrega al final
<arp-off> cual
<arp-off> ?
<guampa> 2.6.38-guampa-06603-g10effcb
<Estrellita> y de donde son?
<Thedemon007> hay un comando que los muestra
<Estrellita> yo soy de la isla de bonaire
<arp-off> man uname
<arp-off> guampa
<arp-off> te va decir que es
<guampa> INSTALL_MOD_STRIP=1 CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version "-guampa" --revision 1 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<guampa> donde es eso? bonaire
<Estrellita> es una isla muy pequeña en el mar caribe
<Estrellita> al lado de aruba y curazao
<arp-off> eso es frente a venezuela?
<Estrellita> si
<arp-off> claro si
<arp-off> ...
<guampa> debe ser remil lindo alla
<Thedemon007> guampa: este comando: sudo blkid
<arp-off> si muy lindo
<guampa> es que no son los uuids de disco
<Estrellita> oigan porque soy la unica chica en este canal de ayuda?
<Thedemon007> te muestra los uid del disco
<arp-off> por ahi anda Jhony D con los Piratas?
<arp-off> :PP
<guampa> no abundan las chicas linuxeras Estrellita
<Estrellita> creo que no abundan las que quieren ayudar
<arp-off> Estrellita
<NeoRanger> Estrellita, porque las chicas no quieren saber nada de computadoras, menos de soft libre
<guampa> puede ser
<arp-off> pasate una foto de la isla o de vos
<NeoRanger> :P
<arp-off> asi te conocemos
<arp-off> por lo menos
<arp-off> sos como una pepita de oro.. en medio del decierto
<arp-off> ahahha
<guampa> aca tambien en isla vivo, en un delta
<Estrellita> NeoRanger, eso es falso mis amigas casi todas usan BSD
<guampa> jodeme
<arp-off> una Isla Geek
<arp-off> :P
 * arp-off vamos para alla :P
<guampa> una isla en el caribe donde todas las chicas usan BSD???
<guampa> dame coordenadas YA
<NeoRanger> Estrellita, lo digo en general, si salis de tu grupo de amigas, quien mas sabe de soft libre??
<arp-off> son canibales
<arp-off> :P
<Estrellita> intenta ir a los congresos de software libre
<arp-off> Estrellita a que distancia esta de la costa ?
<guampa> aca va a estar FLISOL dentro de poco
<NeoRanger> te van a querer comer viva!!!
<arp-off> cual seria la costa mas cercana, de que pais
<arp-off> ?
<guampa> en mardel
<NeoRanger> donde guampa ??
<Estrellita> 11 kilometros
<NeoRanger> aahh
<arp-off> no es tanto...
<guampa> 9 de abril
<NeoRanger> Estrellita, de donde sos??
<arp-off> 11K de que pais?
<Estrellita> vale FLISOL es lo mas grande que se hace con linux lastima que no se de en mi isla
<arp-off> Estrellita
<guampa> yo nunca vi una, hoy me contaron en el OT
<Estrellita> creo que son como 100 ciudades simultaneas
<arp-off> disculpame, a 11K de que pais?
<Estrellita> de mi casa a la playa
<arp-off> no
<Estrellita> 11k
<arp-off> digo la Isla esa
<guampa> y justo mis viejos van en auto para alla ese mismo dia al cumplede mi sobrina :D
<marino_> alguien me ayuda luego de 5min de iniciar el sistema al escribir no se ven las letras tengo q tabular para q aparescan
<arp-off> a que distancia queda mas cercana a algun pais
<arp-off> ?
<guampa> alta suerte :)
<arp-off> La isla esa es independiente o depende de que Pais?
<Estrellita> pronto seremos libres
<Estrellita> dependemos de Holanda
<arp-off> de Holanda?
<arp-off> wow..
<NeoRanger> de donde sos Estrellita ???
<arp-off> estan lejos
<Estrellita> isla de Antills Neerlandesas
<NeoRanger> guau!!
<arp-off> Estrellita y se habla ingles en la isla tambien?
<Estrellita> ellos e llevan la mitad de lo que producimos
<Estrellita> Bonaire Aruba y Curazao son colonias de holanda
<NeoRanger> como es la economia? en que está basada???
<Estrellita> Curazao ya es un pais independiente
<Estrellita> turismo
<Estrellita> es el pais mas nuevo que existe
<marino_>  alguien me ayuda luego de 5min de iniciar el sistema al escribir no se ven las letras tengo q tabular para q aparescan
<NeoRanger> solo turismo?? y es redituable los 365 dias del año???
<Estrellita> marino_, disculpa no te vi
<Estrellita> NeoRanger, si
<NeoRanger> que bueno!!
<Estrellita> NeoRanger, una noche en un hotel cuesta 400$
<arp-off> que cosa loca...
<NeoRanger> Estrellita, wow!!! todo un lujo!!!
<arp-off> el idioma oficial es el español'
<arp-off> ?
<Estrellita> marino_, creo que existe un paquete en kubuntu llamado kubuntu-desktop
<Estrellita> arp-off, papiamento
<mauricio> bye a todos y dejen de acosar a Estrellita xD
<NeoRanger> de donde proviene ese idioma??
<Estrellita> prueba este comando sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marino_> ok
<arp-off> no conosco eso
<arp-off> mira vos...
<Estrellita> NeoRanger, una mescla de español ingles y holandes
<NeoRanger> Estrellita, bastante complicado!! que mezcla!!!
<Estrellita> NeoRanger, no lo es
<Estrellita> es simple
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<NeoRanger> xangua, aguafiestas!!
<NeoRanger> :P
<Estrellita> marino_, prueba con apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marino_> como lo instalo con apt-get ???
<Estrellita> si
<Thedemon007> estoy trtando de colocar una interface en ip estatica
<marino_> okk
<arp-off> ero eso le va instalar el base de kde
<arp-off> ya lo tiene que tener...
<Thedemon007> pata que es esta ip network 192.168.1.0
<Estrellita> nose se me ocurre nada mas
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo como para que es?
<arp-off> es la Ip que abra asignado el modem/router a tu adaptador
<guampa> pero mis letras salen color blanco o que?
<arp-off> ...
<guampa> DRIVER
<Estrellita> arp-off, si borra el kde y lo instala de nuevo?
<arp-off> Estrellita sep
<arp-off> que purge todo
<guampa> tiene problemas de video, porque no prueba cambiar el driver?
<Estrellita> enceñale a marino_ como
<Thedemon007> arp-off: no entiendo es el mismo gateway no?
<NeoRanger> Estrellita, se queda sin interfaz grafica!
<Thedemon007> tengo un rotuter
<arp-off> si
<Estrellita> luego instala el kde de nuevo
<guampa> bueh me rindo
<Estrellita> marino_, estas?
<NeoRanger> pero el problema no es el entorno
<marino_> si
<arp-off> marino_
<arp-off> probaste lo del xorg?
<NeoRanger> marino_, es ubuntu o kubuntu???
<marino_> el problema es q tengo q undir alt tap para q aparescan las cosas
<arp-off> claro
<marino_> kubuntu
<arp-off> te faltan paquetes
<guampa> Thedemon007: porque estatica y no dhcp?
<arp-off> parte del base te falta
<arp-off> ...
<Estrellita> marino_, vamos a borrar KDE
<NeoRanger> marino_, instala los paquetes non free
<Thedemon007> puedo borrar la linea del network y dejar no mas el gateway y las demas no arp-off ?
<Estrellita> luego instalarlo
<Estrellita> no hagas nada todavia
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo para que?
<TecladoZurdo> ???
<TecladoZurdo> me perdi
<TecladoZurdo> men alquien me guia
<Thedemon007> TecladoZurdo:  ??? mm ?? queras decir Thedemon007 ?? no??
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo para que queres hacer eso?
<Gargadon> LOL
<Thedemon007> mm ok
<Gargadon> Thedemon007: y por que estatica?
<Thedemon007> es que el dhcp no me conecta
<TecladoZurdo> auxilio tengo una imagen .iso
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> te pasan todas
<Thedemon007> coge una ip erronea Gargadon
<arp-off> ...
<TecladoZurdo> y le doy clic derecho y dice montar imagen
<TecladoZurdo> y se la monta
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo revisa el router si tenes dhcp activado
<TecladoZurdo> pero no se donde viejos
<Gargadon> arp-off: tu Tab esta fallando ;)
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo
<arp-off> . /media
<TecladoZurdo> no viejo
<NeoRanger> acabo de instalar Firefox4 y cuando abro una pestaña nueva se cuelga el programa
<TecladoZurdo> no sale
<TecladoZurdo> lo busco en mnt
<TecladoZurdo> y nada
<Estrellita> arp-off, como podria marino_ regresar al kde anterior?
<TecladoZurdo> le doy clic derecho veo y dice en carpeta
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo, abri una terminal y pone: mount
<Estrellita> existe algun downgrade en linux?
<arp-off> y fijate la lista de lo montoda
<arp-off> Estrellita si
<TecladoZurdo> (inode/directory)
<Thedemon007> arp-off: decime puedo borrar la linea network y dejar no mas el gateway , netmask , broadcast y address ??
<arp-off> dejala asi TecladoZurdo
<arp-off> dejala como te ande
<arp-off> Network es toda la red
<arp-off> .0
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> esta bien eso
<arp-off> es correcto
<TecladoZurdo> oye viejo los comprar y nada
<TecladoZurdo> comparo y nada extraño en eso
<arp-off> ??
<TecladoZurdo> si lo monto se monta el .iso
<TecladoZurdo> pongo mount
<TecladoZurdo> da un lista
<arp-off> aja
<arp-off> y?
<TecladoZurdo> desmonto pongo mount y la misma lista
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> entonces no lo esta montando
<arp-off> vas a tener que montarlo a mano
<TecladoZurdo> si eso creo pero si lo puedo ver al .iso
<arp-off> ver el ISo es una cosa, montarlo es otra
<TecladoZurdo> mmm
<TecladoZurdo> entoces toca montarlo tienes a la mano esos comandos
<TecladoZurdo> ho san google no me abandones hay te vpy
<TecladoZurdo> voy
<arp-off> se
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo
<arp-off> crea una carpeta donde lo vallas a montar
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> por ejemplo
<arp-off> sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /media/carpeta
<TecladoZurdo> ok
<TecladoZurdo> voy a usar mnt
<TecladoZurdo> por que veo que esa carpeta existe pero no la usan desde tiempos
<TecladoZurdo> para montar los datos alli
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> da lo mismo cualquiera
<arp-off> no tiene por que ser mnt o media..
<ivedci89> En Lxde para iniciar un soft al arranque del sistema, se debe poner el acceso directo en  /etc/xdg/autostart
<TecladoZurdo> tu sabes por que no usan la carpeta mnt
<TecladoZurdo> y ahora todo va en la carpeta media
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo mnt es para cosas montadas
<arp-off> ponela ahi si queres
<ivedci89> claro que se debe navegar en este directorio como Root para poder hacerlo
<arp-off> ivedci89
<arp-off> sudo gedit /etc/xorg/autostart
<arp-off> ponele lo que quieras y salva...
<ivedci89> he aclarado esto porque hoy estuve consultando ésto mismo, y lo acabo de solucionar asi...
<arp-off> ok
<Estrellita> marino_, como vas?
<marino_> estoy     bajando los paquetes
<Estrellita> bueno cuantos dias tienes usando ubuntu?
<t0ken_> nesecito ayuda
<marino_> 1 ajaja
<Estrellita> t0ken_, dinos
<t0ken_>  instale gnome-color-chooser
<t0ken_> y no me sirvio
<t0ken_>  y ahora mi pantalla esta en blanco
<TecladoZurdo> viejos
<t0ken_> bueno donde estaba el wallpaper
<TecladoZurdo> ahora estoy en otro dilema
<TecladoZurdo> miren quiero usar dd
<marula> SubSection "Display"
<marula>                 Viewport  0 0
<marula>                 Depth     24
<marula>                 Modes     "1024x768"
<marula> 	EndSubSection
<marula> en Xorg.conf    Es lo que usé para que inicie en 1024*768 mi Lubuntu...
<TecladoZurdo> para copiar ese .iso a mi memori card
<Estrellita> t0ken_, elimina ese paquete
<t0ken_> y cuando cambio el tema o cambio algun valor del gnomechooser se congela la pantalla
<TecladoZurdo> alguna idea me dice que es un directorio
<Estrellita> elimina eso
<arp-off> TecladoZurdo ?
<arp-off> dd???
<TecladoZurdo> si el comando dd para duplicar
<Xion> acabo de instalar una aplicacion que requiere password para arrancar osea keyring,,por que no puedo hacer lo mismo para aplicaciones que yo quiera ??
<t0ken_> estrellita eso estoy haciendo
<Estrellita> bien luego reinicia X
<Estrellita> o reinicia la pc
<t0ken_> como la reinicio?
<t0ken_> mmm ok deja reiniciar
<Estrellita> colocas /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Estrellita> se fue
<Estrellita> esta reiniciando
<Estrellita> quien falta
<Estrellita> marino_, te falta mucho?
<t0ken_> estrellita
<Estrellita> t0ken_, como te fue
<t0ken_> me sigue saliendo el wallpaper blanco
<t0ken_>  todo blancp
<t0ken_> blanco
<Estrellita> cambia de wallpaper
<Estrellita> baja una imagen
<Estrellita> baja una nueva imagen de google
<t0ken_> se me hace que se va a congelar la compu
<marino_> lo esta haciendo un amigo desde otra pc
<marino_> me dijo q falta 10 min
<Estrellita> marino_, despues de eso reinicia y deberias tener todo como antes de actualizar
<t0ken_> y estrellita abajo del panel lo tengo transparente abajo parese el wallpaper
<marino_> ok
<Estrellita> colocaste el comando purge para desinstalarlo? t0ken_
<t0ken_> lo dessitale de synaptic
<Xion> podria proteger una aplicacion con password ?
<Estrellita> t0ken_, apt-get remove --purge NOMBRE DE PROGRAMA
<Estrellita> Xion, utiliza tu usuario con contraseña
<Estrellita> Aplicaciones -> Accesorios -> Contraseñas y claves de cifrado.
<Estrellita> hay lo puedes hacer
<Xion> ok intentare,,como lo dices suena facil
<t0ken_> estrellita ya le di a ese comando
<Xion> veremos,,ya regreso a mantenerte al tanto
<Estrellita> bien
<Estrellita> ahora reinicia t0ken_
<t0ken_> ok
<t0ken_> estrellita hasta que horas vas a estar aqui?
<Estrellita> nose cuando me canse
<Estrellita> aunque todo depende del Dios Poseidon
<Estrellita> vale tengo examen mañana y debo estudiar y no quiero hacerlo :(
<marino_> jeje
<marino_> q edad tienes tu ?
<Xion> estrellita en mis llaves o en llaves de factoria ?
<Xion> donde agrego y cual de las opciones es la que debo usar para crear mi llave ?
<Estrellita> yo 17 pero tengo 2 años en este mundo
<Xion> a demas como agrego la aplicacion?? habra una pagina que me ilustre como hacerlo ?
<t0ken_> estrellita Gracias eres un amor ya quedo como estaba ese comando purge no me lo sabia
<Estrellita> Xion ya te digo
<Estrellita> mis llaves
<Estrellita> t0ken_,
<t0ken_> =)
<t0ken_> gracias nos vemos !
<t0ken_> se que andare mas por aqui por eso lo digo
<t0ken_> nos vemos!
<Estrellita> t0ken_, suerte
<Estrellita> otro que pude ayudar hoy =)
<Estrellita> todos los dias y no me canso =)
<Xion> Estrellita:) la opcion del sobre ?
<Estrellita> Xion, aqui esta todo detallado
<Estrellita> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/93256?page=1
<DavidReza> Quisiera saber si alguien me puede recomendar algún software que pueda habilitar el uso de 3 dedos en mi touchpad. En Windows podía y tenía configuraciones para cada esquina de mi touchpad. Cuando instalé ubuntu nunca pude hacer funcionar el desplazamiento con 2 dedos, y hoy, de pura casualidad lo intenté y ya me funciona
<DavidReza> Recuerdo que había una aplicación que me permitía desde consola poner algo como TwoFinger 3 (Que se refiere a que al presionar con dos dedos, se tomara como un click central) y cosas así. Alguien sabe de algun software?
<Estrellita> hola estaba buscando chocolate
<Estrellita> DavidReza, lee esto http://vamox.blogspot.com/2010/10/habilitar-touchpad-synaptics-en-hp.html
<Estrellita> con eso puede que soluciones
<DavidReza> Estrellita,  eso sólo es para hacer funcionar el touchpad y el mio funciona perfectamente. Hasta el scroll con 2 dedos que antes no me funcionaba. Lo único que quiero es implementarle más opciones
<DavidReza> como las que tenía en Windows
<Estrellita> mmm vale habria que buscar en google
<guampa> amigos, adios
<DavidReza> alguien más tiene problemas para entrar a los foros de Ubuntu-es ?
<pmna82> ivedci89
<ivedci89> DavidReza es un kilombo... imaginate que los servidores de ubuntu-es son unos simples amd de 1 ghz
<pmna82> y 512 de Ram
<DavidReza> ivedci89,  cómo que es un kilombo?
<arp-off> ivedci89 ?
<arp-off> pero que decis?
<ivedci89> un modo de decir... que uno cuando recien se inicia piensa que huuuu un servidor de ubuntu el maquiNON debe de ser! y es un humilde PC...
<arp-off> de hecho es una maquina suficiente para la gran demanda que tiene
<arp-off> con un ancho de banda considerable..
<arp-off> no es ninguna maquinia...
<ivedci89> arp-off desde inicio de 2010 que ni idea,... pero me habia enterado que no era un agran PC el servidor de ubuntu-es.org
<arp-off> tampoco se necesita gran maquina solo para alojar el sitio
<ivedci89> claro... a eso tb me refiero...
<arp-off> esta todo previsto
<ivedci89> si no recuerdo mal, (no sé hoy actualmente) pero tuvo un procesador de 900MHz antes...
<DavidReza> Bueno, lo de menos es qué máquina sea, y qué procesador tenga
<DavidReza> Yo también considero que para la demanda que tiene, lo hace muy bien
<DavidReza> Y es verdad que no es tan popular como AskUbuntu, pero al menos para la comunidad de habla hispana y otras comunidades que no saben mucho inglés, es útil
<DavidReza> Yo ahora mismo la necesito porque ahí tengo unos posts con la información que justamente ahorita necesito
<ivedci89> soy yo pmna82
<ivedci89> pao.... pmna82
<pmna82> que
<pmna82> salto
<pmna82> el volumen estaba a todo dar
<ivedci89> que te cree el IRC y te puse a Ubuntu-es el canal de charla en pidgin...
<pmna82> ok
<ivedci89> eres pmna82@irc.freenode.net
<ivedci89> no le des clic!!!
<pmna82> no lo hice...
<ivedci89> me habia parecido que si...
<ivedci89> vamos al privado...
<VADER> adosss
<JRamirez> hola
<Sapote> hola gente
<Thedemon007> Hola Sapote
<Sapote> hola Thedemon007, el lag vio
<Sapote> xD
<Thedemon007> Jaajajajj
<Sapote> Sapote esta en la nueva base lunar
<dzup> !google celestia open source
<kubot> Celestia Open Source para Windows (MU) - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/6314908/Celestia-Open-Source-para-Windows-_MU_.html>; Celestia - Programa de astronomía: <http://www.purosoftware.com/edu-ciencia-astronomia/03-celestia-explorador-espacial.html>; Celestia - Ubuntu | Descargar gratis: <http://celestia.uptodown.com/ubuntu>; Descargar Celestia: (2 more messages)
<dzup> quien ha usado eso?
<Sapote> yo he usado celestia
<Sapote> pero habia otro mas bonito
<dzup> cual?
<dzup> me intereza todo esto, especialmente ahora que dicen que 2012 nos vendran a poner en la m. los dioses
<dzup> ...espero que no.
<Sapote> stellarium
<Sapote> xD
<Sapote> en el 2012 no va a pasar nada de nada
<dzup> !google stellarium
<kubot> Español - Stellarium: <http://www.stellarium.org/es/>; Página principal - Stellarium Wiki: <http://www.stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/P%C3%A1gina_principal>; Stellarium | Descargar gratis: <http://stellarium.uptodown.com/>; Stellarium - Descargar: <http://stellarium.softonic.com/>; Stellarium - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellarium>; Descargar Stellarium (1 more message)
<Sapote> me lo dijo la bola de cristal de la vecina bruja
<dzup> pues ya vez como anda la gente de alborotada
<Thedemon007> Mmm se puede ver las costelaciones con eso programas no?
<dzup> que dicen ahora que el sol no radia energia pero que solo la transmite
<Sapote> stellarium es muy bonito, se pueden superponer las constelacion, ver galaxias lejanas, ver el movimiento de planetas y lunas
<Sapote> la verdad es fabuloso
<dzup> pues la superficie del sol es mas caliente que el centro(manchas solares), osea que la energia viene desde afuera adentro y no por fusion nuclear de adentro para a fuera.
<Sapote> el sol es una gran antena?
<dzup> eso dicen, el sol es electrico
<Sapote> tal vez sea por fusion nuclear, pero algo tenga que ver con la gravedad y su comportamiento
<dzup> y que existe la posibilidad qu mueramos bombardeados por plasma desde venus :s
<Sapote> cuidado con las venusinas!!
<dzup> si esque los nipones no le ponen en la m. antes
<Sapote> dicen que si te agarran.. fuiste.. te secan!
<dzup> observacion: deverian los admins del bot hacer que ignore los googles de softonic.com ...asi:
<dzup> !google stellarium  -softonic.com
<kubot> Español - Stellarium: <http://www.stellarium.org/es/>; Página principal - Stellarium Wiki: <http://www.stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/P%C3%A1gina_principal>; Stellarium | Descargar gratis: <http://stellarium.uptodown.com/>; Stellarium - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellarium>; Descargar Stellarium gratis: <http://stellarium.malavida.com/>; Stellarium (1 more message)
<dzup> softonic es puro spam
<Thedemon007> Se puede borrar un comando de los que salen en histoy ??
<Sapote> gracias a los nipones, vamos a tener peces de 3 ojos como en los simpons en el pacifico
<Sapote> Thedemon007: si
<Thedemon007> como Sapote ??
<dzup> yo quiero pescaditos de colores que brillen neon de noche pero que no me da~en los guevos y su contenido :p
<Thedemon007> pero uno en especifico no todos
<Sapote> sed -i 459d /home/usuario/.history
<Sapote> en el caso que sea nro
<Thedemon007> 459 es el numero del historial no???
<Sapote> en el caso que sea posicion  459
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok
<Sapote> si
<Sapote> tambien deberia borrar la ultima entrada
<Sapote> xD
<Sapote> porque sino quedara el ultimo comando
<dzup> ahora dicen que el color de la piel no diferencia ninguna raza, si superior o inferior, osea que antes creia que los negritos eran inferiores pero al parecer no :(
<dzup> que cosas :(
<Thedemon007> Sapote: la otra vez ley un tuto sobre bash y decia que el historial almacenaba como 500 comandos pero he visto que llega como a mas de 2000 hasta cuanto llega ??
<dzup> ...hasta este programa que veo dice que hasta mexcla de razas es superior que razas sin mezcla.
<dzup> http://www.justin.tv/montydj1#/w/995919984/4
<dzup> por si les intereza
<Thedemon007> Mmm los elemanes decian que la raza pura era la superior
<dzup> Thedemon007: modificas ese valo en $HOME/.bashrc
<Sapote> Thedemon007: nunca he probado el limite, pero seguro que esta en .bashrc el dato
<dzup> mi history tiene 10,000 comandos ...porque los que vienen por default se me hacen muy pocos, yo lo triplique a 10,000 ...y creo que le subire otros 10,000 mas
<Thedemon007> mm dice asi HISTSIZE=1000
<Thedemon007> HISTFILESIZE=2000
<dzup> ese mismo
<Sapote> el mio no tiene limites
<dzup> pero si quieres puedes hacer un rm .bashrc; ln -s /dev/null .bashrc
<Sapote> claro
<dzup> :p eso te borra el history, lo manda directo a la nada :p
<Sapote> dame un momento que lo hago
<Thedemon007> Mmm y que hace ese comando dzup ??
<dzup> perdon es .history    <---
<Sapote> la vez pasada estaba mirando un alias sumamente dañino, al usuario que ejecutaba ls le borraba todo su dir
<Sapote> si, lindo me iba a ir borrando .bashrc y apuntandolo a null
<dzup> osea cuando se abra .history, se escribe pero como es un symlink a dev/null, el dato se tira a la nada, no se guarda tu history
<Thedemon007> como se modica el valor dzup ??
<Sapote> interesante gnuradio, hay equipitos que escanean desde 300Mhz hasta 2.4Mhz
<Sapote> interesante
<Sapote> perdon hasta 4Ghz
<dzup> solo nano .bashrc   <--modificas y salvas
<Thedemon007> ok dzup pero que valores debo de editar esos que di anteriormente??
<Thedemon007> y si es asi que es el HISTSIZE y el otro HISTFILESIZE ??
<dzup> ...un ln al .history file lo usan los juanquers para que no puedaan ver que hizo, pero en veses no funca pues root en veses los admins lo ponen como due~o ...pero pues si te dejan hacer eso, asi ocultas lo que "hiciste"
<dzup> el HISTSIZE
<dzup> el otro dice cuandos bytes el .history sera como maximo
<dzup> perdon .bash_history
<dzup> cat .bash_history
<dzup> hmmm no se que paso, cada vez que escribo la E en mi terminal me sale la HELP del xterm :s
<Thedemon007> dzup: talvez creaaste un alias a ese comando
<Thedemon007> ejemplo alias lss="ls ­a ­F"
<dzup> no recuerdo haber hecho ningun alias
<dzup> aparte eso no creo que sea, pues al precionar la tecla E es como si pusiera la tecla F1, el ayuda sale automatico sin necesidad de apretar enter
<Thedemon007> http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/VHS_Juan jajjajjajjaja
<Thedemon007> http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Hasefroch
<[A]KangB> Buenos días
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<Thedemon007> buenas fosco_
<arp-> alguien que use git?
<erUSUL> arp-: por?
<arp-> tengo un problema
<arp-> git.osmocom.org[0: 213.95.46.201]: errno=Connection refused
<arp-> fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection refused
<erUSUL>  errno=Connection refused ; parece que el server rechaza tu conexión
<arp-> :S
<arp-> podes probar vos?
<erUSUL> dame la url completa
<erUSUL> cuanto ocupa?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> git://git.osmocom.org/osmocom-bb.git
<arp-> proba a ver si baja algo
<arp-> y lo cortas...
<erUSUL> mismo error
<arp-> fa..
<arp-> que basura
<cossier> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<cossier> !help facto
<fzeta> Hi!
<uncanario> buenaaas
<uncanario> el fichero /etc/iptables.sav se ejecuta cada vez que se reinicia el sistema ?
<LordNeo> buenos dias
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<uncanario> pueden funcionar ufw y iptables a la vez '
<uncanario> pueden funcionar ufw y iptables a la vez ?
<dannyLopez68> buenas por que no ouedo entrar como su en terminal?
<guampa> uncanario: ufw es iptables
<uncanario> gracias guampa, y podría usar comandos ufw y iptables ?
<guampa> no se como son los comandos ufw, pero ufw te termina generando reglas de iptables, asi que es modificable en cualquier momento si sabes la sintaxis de iptables
<uncanario> guampa gracias :)
<guampa> de nada :)
<uncanario> y otra cosa... sobre samba
<uncanario> como puedo hacer un servidor samba sin dominio pero con grupo, y que guarde la configuración cada vez que arranco ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<guampa> sin dominio pero con grupo es la manera mas comun
<guampa> y la config siempre se guarda
<uncanario> hum, algo debo estar haciendo mal.
<guampa> o lo configuras a mano en /etc/samba/smb.conf o con herramientas graficas de ubuntu, hay una herramienta que es basada en paginas web (un pequeño server http en tu maquina) que se llama SWAT
<uncanario> swat, voy a buscarlo...
<uncanario> no me aparece para instalar...
<guampa> esa esta buena, si bien el smb.conf que genera es medio desprolijo y no se puede entender muy bien, tiene ayuda integrada para cada parametro
<uncanario> pero cómo accedo a swat ?
<guampa> en synaptic estas buscando?
<dannyLopez68> buenas por que no ouedo entrar como su en terminal?
<guampa> dannyLopez68: porque root no tiene un password en ubuntu
<guampa> podes simplemente hacer "sudo -s"
<guampa> y vas a estar en una sesion de root
<guampa> uncanario: ubuntu debe tener paginas de ayuda tambien
<guampa> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<uncanario> swat en synaptic, aparece :)
<guampa> ahi esta
<dannyLopez68> a ya, y no hay forma de ponerle password a root?
<guampa> una vez que lo instalas tenes la pagina de SWAT en localhost:991 si mal no recuerdo
<uncanario> vaya, no conocía el bot :) -me cae bien-
<guampa> vas con un navegador a esa direccion
<guampa> dannyLopez68: ps si, como root haces "passwd" y listo
<guampa> o "sudo passwd root"
<dannyLopez68> puedo actualizar a natty desde el 10.10?
<uncanario> !swap
<kubot> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<uncanario> !swat
<kubot> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<marula> tengo un drama con una PC un poco vieja, no se apaga al darle apagar desde ubuntu 10.04... tengo que mantener presionado el boton de arranque de la CPU el gabinete... que Hago? es una PC  Vieja.
<dannyLopez68> puedo actualizar a natty desde el 10.10?
<marula> natty no es del 2007  dannyLopez68
<marula> ?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: si; cuando salga podrás
<marula> creo que tendras que ir actualizando a 9.10 primero...
<marula> tengo un drama con una PC un poco vieja, no se apaga al darle apagar desde ubuntu 10.04... tengo que mantener presionado el boton de arranque de la CPU el gabinete... que Hago? es una PC  Vieja.
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: no hay forma de estar en "testing" por decirlo así?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: si; mira « sudo update-manager -d ». aunque aqui no soportamos versiones de desarrollo :)
<ivedci89-desktop> marula: esta es una prueba de como suena tu cantestacion en Pidgin Lubuntu 10.04 GNU/Linux
<marula> donde puedo ver lo charlado en esta sala de chat antes? dias atras?
<dannyLopez68> marula: natty es la 11.04
<marula> ahhh... okok
<marula> me re equivoqué, gracias por aclararlo
<erUSUL> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<marula> cual es la Web donde se guardan todas las conversaciones?
<marula> ok
<fosco_> buenas
<VADER> hola canall
<dannyLopez68> buenas fosco_
<newdsan> hola
<marula> hola... cuando inicio piudgin y se me conecta a #ubuntu-es automaticamente me salen unos mensajes de NickServ ChangServ y freigg  Qué son?????
<marula> como hago para que no aparezcan mas...
<Tarrasquero> marula, paste de los 'errores'
<marula> (12:48:51) frigg: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to marula) from frigg
<Lancro> eso no es un error
<Lancro> nos sale a todos
<guampa> son los bots de la red
<marula> pero es molesto!!
<Lancro> es para ver la version de cliente de chat que usas
<guampa> y si pero asi es la vida, con molestias :P
<marula> yo siempre los cierro...
<guampa> a lo mejor los podes poner en ignore
<guampa> creo que pidgin tenia un plgin para eso
<marula> como dale cómo?
<marula> guampa
<guampa> ah espera perdon
<guampa> ahi me fijo
<guampa> primero busca en synaptic todos los plugins que puedas orque el pidgion queda cabron cuando los pones en uso
<guampa> el plugin se llama ignore, fijate a lo mejor ya lo tenes, es en el menu herramientas -> complementos
<marula> sisis veo...
<marula> nada asi... no hay Ignore...
<marula> aunque pude darle a bloquear al frigg y chanServ
<guampa> entonces tenes que instalar el plugin ignore
<guampa> ah y bueno proba salir y entrar aver si salen de nuevo
<marula> ok
<guampa> y?
<marula> los bloqueó!!1 bien gracias...
<marula> Me tenian podrido esas pestañas en pidgin...
<marula> esncima esto es una PC que estoy instalando para una clienta... yo soy ivedci89 en realidad...
<marula> :)
<raktunak> dsfsdf
<raktunak> ui sorry
<raktunak> por un momento pense q no estaba dentro del canal
<raktunak> estoy intentando deskargar elink en paginas del emule, pero el amule no los pilla, alguien me puede echar un cable porfabor¿
<guampa> se debe poder configurar desde el navegador pienso
<raktunak> utilizo chrome
<raktunak> voy a ver si encuentro algo
<marula> hola de nuevo, necesito saber algo cuanto consume de memoria ram el tener el servidor ssh activo en una distro ubuntu?
<eliezer> hola muchachos necesito saber como instalar todos los codecs necesarios
<eliezer> audio y video
<eliezer> aqui preguntan lo que sea relacionado al sistema y los muchachos disponibles responden a tus preguntas e inclusive te dan comandos
<fosco_> eliezer, con quien hablas?
<eliezer> fosco_:) es que estoy grabando para poner en youtube un videito ,,es de prueba :)
<fosco_> <eliezer> hola muchachos necesito saber como instalar todos los codecs necesarios <- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eliezer> los codecs me estan fallando
<eliezer> tengo amistades que no quieren saber mas de windows,,siempre se estan escrachando e inclusive les cuesta
<eliezer> me ha pasado que en algunas instalaciones el keyring no pregunta por password para conectarce a wireless
<eliezer> a que c debe eso ?\
<LetsGo67> Hola!  Tiene el "Language Pack" de Español, pero no puedo utilisar.  ¡Ayuda por favor!
<eliezer> LetsGo67:) quieres cambiar el sistema a latino ?
<fosco_> eliezer, abre el gestor de redes, edita la conexion, con la casilla "disponible para todos" marcada no pedirá clave
<fosco_> LetsGo67, ve a sistema - administracion - soporte de idiomas, si le falta algo se lo bajará
<LetsGo67> eliezer: Idioma de El Salvador.  No es mi primera.
<eliezer> fosco_:) si amigo,,me refiero a instalaciones en varias computadoras portatiles y cuando termino que reinicio entra a internet sin poner nada,,automaticamente
<eliezer> en otras si el keyring pide password
<eliezer> ayer me mate buscando la manera de hacer que el keyring me blokeara aplicaciones y no entendi ni pio
<fosco_> si la primera vez que te pide el keyring no pones clave ya no lo pide más
<LetsGo67> eliezer: Dice que "Español para OpenOffice.org y GNOME" esta en mi ordinador.  Nadie gustaria functionar.
<eliezer> LetsGo67:) pues configura openoffice para que trabaje con tu paquete de lenguaje deseado
<eliezer> yo tengo un problema tambien con la enie que no he resuelto todavia,,no c cual es la configuracion del teclado que me pone al-164-165 para la enie
<LetsGo67> eliezer: ¿Que hacer?  Hace como no esta.
<LetsGo67> 164 165 esta que?
<LetsGo67> El teclado esta frances-CA.
<LetsGo67> Teclado FR-CA.  Me gustaria solamente menus y otras para estar en Espãnol.
<eliezer> LetsGo67:) dices que tienes el teclado en Frances ?
<LetsGo67> :) es un smiley?  Si, eliezer, tienes teclado frances, entonces debo hacer U+0303
<guampa> LetsGo67: en administracion -> soporte de idiomas esta todo lo necesario para instalar soporte completo para cualquier lenguaje y poner el predeterminado
<eliezer> que mala suerte la mia,,adobe air no viene 64Bits
<LetsGo67> Eliezer: Abode Air peude tener frio en la noche la mas fria de todos tiempos.
<eliezer> jejejejeje
<LetsGo67> Eliezer: "je" es "lol"?  Yo no se que puede hacer Air.
<eliezer> LetsGo67:) pon tu computadora en espanol completamente,es castellano pero funciona bien
<LetsGo67> Un poco como MacBook Air.
<eliezer> ubuntu puede pormatear en nfts ?
<guampa> eliezer: yo estoy en 64 bits y el plugin instalo bien, no se si funciona porque no se donde hay contenido para ese plugin
<LetsGo67> Frances/Castellano Salvador/Ingles esta en negro, otras esta en gris.
<guampa> (air)
<eliezer> guampa:) cual plugin,,adobe air ?
<LetsGo67> Eliezer: Si tu gustarias.  No esta muy bien al menos que tienes M_______t W_____s.
<guampa> si, adobe air
<LetsGo67> !dodo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'dodo'.
<eliezer> quiero formatear en nfts por que tengo cosas que pesan mucho mas de 4G
<guampa> si, mkfs.ntfs
<eliezer> guampa:) bueno hay una aplicacion que c llama tweetdeck y es prefijo .air si deseas mirarla para que pongas el plug in hacer algo por ti
<LetsGo67> ⸘Kubot es indefinido, pero Ubottu esta aparamente ♀‽
<guampa> eliezer: hay un repo con adobe air para 64 bits
<LetsGo67> No puedo hacer nada en espanol con Ubuntu.  :(
<eliezer> LetsGo67:) lo acabas de instalar ?
<Tarrasquero> ext4 = size 16tb
<eliezer> reinstalalo y que sea live para que entreas al internet y el c encarga de descargar el paquete de idioma que prefieras y lo aplica completamente al sistema
<LetsGo67> Eliezer: "El Salvador" esta en negro.  Voy a hacer "Espanol" igualmente.
<eliezer> guampa:) donde lo consigo,el adobe air 64 ?
<guampa> en ubuntu tweak lo agregas con un click
<LetsGo67> ¡Hasta!
<eliezer> guampa:) ok ire a ver
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<NeoRanger> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola NeoRanger
<riveryk> buenas buenas
<riveryk> siempre vengo molestando con la misma cosa... pero hace ya muchos dias que no logro actualizar mi flash de chrome para poder los videos de youtube ni face... quien me colabora ... :(
<erAbuelo> a currar un rato, talueeeg
<riveryk> alguien???
<alexanderunifiis> que version de chrome usas?, yo tenia ese problema, pero al cambiar a  chromium 10 se me arreglo. aunque no se si seran muy similares.
<riveryk> uso el 10.0.648.133
<riveryk> estoy trabjando en ubuntu 10.10
<alexanderunifiis> yo lo tengo igual solo que con kubuntu, que viene a ser lo mismo. dejame ver si encuentro la web con la que solucione el problema..
<riveryk> ok gracias
<alexanderunifiis> me parece que hice algo de esta web, aunque no recuerdo que exactamente, seria cosa de probar: http://goo.gl/7KUg4
<guampa> estoy asistiendo una usuaria remota con un modem 3g (usb) que se compro, pero esta en jaunty y no tiene instalado usb_modeswitch
<guampa> habia una forma de hacer el switch enteramente desde udev?
<LordZiru> quite el pulse-audio y ahora no tengo control de volumen
<ivedci89>        Hola vean esto, un 900MHz y 192MB RAM. con Lubuntu 10.04 Actualizado a full (solo packetes con soporte de larga duración). Al darle menu salir---> apagar cierra todos los programas y quedan  unas cuantas lineas sin provocar el apagado, tengo que mantener  presionado el boton de encendido/apagado unos cuantos segundos para  apagar del todo. Aqui una imagen de como queda si no la apago manualmente...Haz Clic AQUI. Bueno eso es todo... El resto funci
<ivedci89> http://www.process-641766.webuda.com/files/MEDIA/no_se_apaga_por_software.JPG
<ivedci89> hay alguien?
<alexanderunifiis> ni idea de como reparar ello.
<supernenekukox> hola
<supernenekukox> mu wenas
<supernenekukox> que tal
<ivedci89> bue... cualquier sugerencia o prueba estoy dispuesto a experimentar...
<ivedci89> aqui el problema: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151825
<supernenekukox> alguien entendido sobre lubuntu
<supernenekukox> por favor
<ivedci89> mas o menos yo
<ivedci89> supernenekukox:  a ver si te puedo ayudar..?
<supernenekukox> pues he instalado lubuntu en un pc de caracteristicas muy limitadas
<supernenekukox> es decir un pc algo antiguo y weno
<supernenekukox> lo he instalado bien y tal
<supernenekukox> lo que ocurre que cuando actualizo, del grub me desaparece windows xp
<supernenekukox> solo me sale el menu con ubuntu memtest y no aparece windows
<supernenekukox> antes de actualizar si pero despues no
<ivedci89> uhhh... veamos puedes hacer en la terminal "sudo leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<ivedci89> copia todo lo del grub en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com y pasame el enlase...
<ivedci89> supernenekukox:
<supernenekukox> voy
<supernenekukox> no me acuerdo
<supernenekukox> cual es el archivo donde sta la configuracion de grub
<Manuchavez> hola buen dia
<Manuchavez> tengo un consulta
<iqpi> supernenekukox: "/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iqpi> dispara Manuchavez
<Manuchavez> tengo una pc con ubuntu 9.04 y quiero actualizarla a la version 10.04
<Manuchavez> pero no tengo internet
<mauricio_> alguien tiene una cuenta en rapidshare?
<supernenekukox> ya lo tegno
<supernenekukox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584412/
<supernenekukox> veras por ahi una entrada que he puesto sobre windows xp pero no funciona
<mauricio_> Manuchavez si no tienes internet puedes ir a un cyber y descargar linux mon
<mauricio_> linux mint
<dannyLopez68> no hay forma de poner transparentes los paneles de ubuntu?
<supernenekukox> y tampoco kiero meter el cd de windows para reparar la instalacion porke me repara xp me deja xp como primer sistema operativo y luego no accedo a linux
<mauricio_> dannyLopez68: si
<mauricio_> dannyLopez68: con compi
<dannyLopez68> es que le doy la maxima transparencia y queda oscuro en aplicaciones y los demas applets
<mauricio_> compiz
<mauricio_> o con alt y mueves la rueda del mouse
<mauricio_> sobre la ventana o panel
<Manuchavez> hay posibilidades de actualizar el ubuntu 9.04 con el disco de instalacion de 10.04
<mauricio_> Manuchavez: no lo creo
<mauricio_> Manuchavez: instala linux mint si no tienes internet estable o rapido
<dannyLopez68> Manuchavez: solo con el que no es de instalaciion grafica
<mauricio_> linux mint es ubuntu pero con los codecs listos
<Manuchavez> pero linux mint me va a quitar version que tengo instalada verdad?
<mauricio_> si
<Deomint> Manuchavez: Hola recuerda que en ubuntu solo se puede actualizar de una version a la siguiente proxima, ejemplo de la 9.04
<Deomint> a la 9.10
<Deomint> si saltas versiones puedes ser peligroso mejor intenta un formateo e instalacion de cero
<dannyLopez68> mauricio_: pero si no tengo rueda de mause?
<mauricio_> dannyLopez68: si no tienes, puedes ajustarlo en adm de compiz
<mauricio_> en opacidad
<mauricio_> dannyLopez68: offtopic: y como haces scroll??? xD
<Deomint> aporto algo hay una aplicación llamada "ubuntu tweak" algo asi con se pueden poner las transparecias facilmente
<mauricio_> Deomint: pero no para los paneles
<mauricio_> Deomint: solo para los menus y la decoracion de ventanas
<Manuchavez> osea que si conecto la pc a internet, me la va a actualizar a la version siguiente, es que la vez pasada probe eso pero me salia el mensaje: esta disponible la version 10.10 de ubuntu
<Manuchavez> no le di actualizar por que no creo que soporte la maquina
<Manuchavez> esa version
<mauricio_> Manuchavez: recomiendo instalar desde 0
<mauricio_> y si la soporta
<mauricio_> es tan pesada o liviana como la 10.04
<Deomint> Manuchavez: Recomiendo lo mismo que Mauricio
<Manuchavez> bueno creo que atendere las recomendaciones amigos
<mauricio_> ;)
<Manuchavez> no queria hacer eso, pero no hay de otra......
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<mauricio_> Manuchavez: o si no quieres andar reinstalando, podrias instalar arch, que es rollin release
<supernenekukox> os habeis olvidado de mi
<supernenekukox> jajajaj
<mauricio_> pero es un poco mas para "expertos"
<Manuchavez> bueno voy a buscar
<mauricio_> una question
<Deomint> Manuchavez: prueba varias distros, según tus gustos, necesidades y equipos con los que cuentes notaras que GNU/Linux es libertad
<mauricio_> puedo instalar xp, si antes habia instalado lubuntu ocupando todo el disco?
<JRamirez> BUENAS!!!
<mauricio_> es decir crear un dual boot
<mauricio_> JRamirez: 0/
<Deomint> mauricio_ : Si, pero luego tendras que tendras que reinstalar  el grub
<mauricio_> osea que winbugs me va a redimensionar las particiones?
<mauricio_> pq win no reconoce ext
<Deomint> mauricio_: eso lo debes hacer tu primero, te recomiendo unaminidistro maestra en eso se llama parted magic
<mauricio_> ok, tambien se puede con gparted de ubuntu?
<Deomint> con el cd live si, con las particiones montadas con ubuntu normal creo que no
<mauricio_> entonces lo hare
<mauricio_> muchas gracias :D
<Deomint> buena suerte =)
<pmna82> estas???
<mauricio_> cuanto recomiendas dejarle a xp?
<mauricio_> unos 10GB
<mauricio_> ?
<Deomint> mauricio_: no se, hace mucho no utilizo windows pero creo que con 10 gb esta bien
<iqpi> alguien ttiene un ihpone por aquí?
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> iqpi: pq?
<supernenekukox> eeeeoooo
<supernenekukox> startupmanager no sirve para nada
<supernenekukox> o como puedo volver a ver la particion de xp
<iqpi> mauricio_: porque estoy desarrollando un software que según el tipo de móvil que tengas hace una cosa u otra, y necesito saber si el iphone reproduce mp4 o mkv
<mauricio_> me parece que mp4
<guampa> debe haber un canal de siphone en freenode
<mauricio_> ##iphone
<mauricio_>  /join ##iphone
<Deomint> no creo el iphone es tecnologia de la empresa de software mas cerrada y freenode es de soft libre
<iqpi> si, jeje, lo encontré
<iqpi> ahora algún snoob me dirá que me compre uno para probarlo
<iqpi> xD
<Manuchavez> gracias amigos, buendia
<Manuchavez> saludos :)
<mauricio_> ves iqpi te dije
<mauricio_> mp4
<iqpi> gracias =)
<mauricio_> ;)
<mauricio_> como puedo saltarme el tiempo de espera de mierdaupload?
<mauricio_> tengo ip fija
<erUSUL> mauricio_: paga
<mauricio_> xD
<DavidReza> alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar los scripts que se ejectan al iniciar Ubuntu? Esos que hacen que al estar en el plymouth o usplash se muestren líneas de salidas de dichos scripts cuando se presiona Alt+F1
<Deomint> mauricio_: compra una cuenta xD
<mauricio_> DavidReza: com bum, boot up manager
<erUSUL>  /etc/init/ /etc/init.d/ ?
<mauricio_> Deomint: no tengo tanta money
<mauricio_> xD
<DavidReza> erUSUL,  checaré esas rutas, gracias
<DavidReza> mauricio_,  no entendí a qué te refieres con eso
<mauricio_> DavidReza: con ese programa puedes desabilitar plymouth u otros servicios
<DavidReza> no quiero deshabilitar plymouth
<mauricio_> se instala con sudo apt-get install bum
<mauricio_> DavidReza: era un ejemplo
<DavidReza> sólo quiero saber cuales son los scripts que me producen las salidas que veo durante el usplash
<Deomint> mauricio_: hay extensiones para firefox que hacen, pero yo simplente utilizo jdownloader
<DavidReza> una duda.. si me quiero referir a todos los archivos dentro de una carpeta. uso /ruta/de/la/carpeta/* ??
<fosco_> si
<DavidReza> ok, gracias
<mauricio_> Deomint: y eso te elimina la espera?
<Deomint> no, para evitar las restricciones de megaupload, cada dos descargas desconecto el modem 30 segundos y reinicio el jd listo
<Tukeke> http://www.muywindows.com/2011/03/23/microsoft-felicita-a-mozilla-por-firefox-4-con-una-tarta
<fosco_> Tukeke, podría haber sido mucho peor
<fosco_> ;)
<Tukeke> xD
<Deomint> Tukeke: con todo respeto esa pagina de muywindows o muylinux son un asco y lo que haces pareces spam o eres SEO de esa pinche pagina
<mauricio_> muylinux es muyubuntu pareciera xD
<Tukeke> Deomint, No soy ni redactor ni comentarista de esa web. Y de acuerdo a tu consideracion de que hago SPAM, no es tu problema
<mauricio_> Nosotros desde MuyWindows seguimos recomendándote Internet Explorer 9 y te damos una serie de razones del porqué deberías instalar el nuevo navegador.
<mauricio_> WTFFFF???
<Deomint> lo digo porque la tal muylinux.com que es de los mismos muywindows y tan solo quieren lucrarse con su puto adsense
<mauricio_> no son los mismos escritores?
<Tukeke> mauricio_, creo que si
<mauricio_> pfff
<mauricio_> y recomiendan ie9
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Deomint> en realidad lo que hacen es amarillismo informatico, escuchan cualquier rumor y ya lo publican y exageran
<mauricio_> ok xangua
<mauricio_> Tarrasquero: otra vez xD
<DavidReza> qué es SEO? =S
<ivedci89> hola, como averigua que kernel usa mi Lubuntu?
<DavidReza> uname -r ivedci89
 * xoan buenas
<DavidReza> erUSUL,  no sabes en qué otras rutas puedo buscar por scripts que se ejecutan al iniciar Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> DavidReza: que estas buscando exactamente?
<fosco_> DavidReza, el arranque de un sistema linux es realmente bastante complejo, si dices lo q buscas quizá podamos ayudarte
<DavidReza> lo que pasa es que por lo visto siempre se me genera un archivo nohup.out porque durante algunas veces en las que no se me cargaba bien el X server, lo último que decía la pantalla era "nohup: ignoring input and appending output to ohup.out"
<DavidReza> pero a pesar de que borre el archivo nohup.out, si reinici  entro normal, todo en orden, el archivo vuelve a ser creado con la misma instrucción en él
<DavidReza> buscando una carpeta para el brillo
<DavidReza> cat: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <----- esta
<DavidReza> entonces quiero buscar en qué archivo está esa línea
<erUSUL> DavidReza: sudo grep -R "nohup" /etc/ 2> /dev/null
<ha_ny> tengo un disco duro que quiero reparar, es mas sencillo hacerlo sin ningun sistema de archivos?
<DavidReza> ya intenté con cat /etc/init/* | grep "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness", igual que con init.d pero no me encuentra nada
<erUSUL> DavidReza:  sudo grep -R "/sys/class/backlight/" /etc/ 2> /dev/null
<erUSUL> DavidReza: por que usar cat con grep ?
<DavidReza> costumbre, también intenté grep "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" /etc/initi/*
<DavidReza> erUSUL,  podrías decirme para qué sirve la parte de  /etc/ 2> /dev/null??
<erUSUL> DavidReza: el -R y /etc/ es para que busque en todo el directorio /etc/. 2> /dev/null es para que cualquier error se vaya a null es decir se pierda
<mauricio_> Tarrasquero: anda a reclamar tu conexion
<mauricio_> xD
<DavidReza> ah, ok, sí me lo encontró
<DavidReza> muchas gracias
<erUSUL> ha_ny: depende de cual sea el daño que estes reparando ...
<ha_ny> pues, fisico
<ha_ny> se me cayó al suelo y ciertas partes de el no estan bien, tube que crear dos particiones de el espacio ke no estaba dañado, lo hice a ojo, pero me gustaria recuperar los 200 gb ke perdí
<erUSUL> !undelete
<kubot> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<erUSUL> ha_ny: mirate esa página https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ha_ny> pero no quiero recuperar datos, quiero recuperar ese espacio del hdd, da igual que lo borre todo, pero vale, lo leere
<erUSUL> ha_ny: si es daño físico no podrás hacer nada... no se intentalo con badblocks
<ha_ny> la verdad es que tengo un cementerio de discos duros y me da cosa botarlos.
<erUSUL> ha_ny: man badblokcs
<ha_ny> vale, leere esos tutos y ya les comento, y un disco duro que esta dañado fisikamente(se tambalea el disco) eso como lo puedo arreglar?
<DavidReza> ha_ny,  si el disco tambalea, lo más probable es que se raye el disco. Se supone que están separados por nanómetros de distancia el disco y el lente del láser
<Lancro> laser?
<Lancro> desde cuando un disco duro es optico y no electromagnetico?
<erUSUL> cabeza lectora
<ha_ny> cuando l balanceo como que baila
<ha_ny> i es de 500 gigas u.u
<erUSUL> deberia tratar mejor a tus discos duros...
<DavidReza> me refería a la cabeza lectora
<ha_ny> gracias por el consejo pero yo a mis discos duros los mimo mucho, esos son lo que he ido recolectando de gente que se le ha rito, aun no pierdo la fe de repararlos...
<DavidReza> alguien podría decirme cuál es esl contenido de su archivo /etc/backlight_d.sh si es que lo tienen?
<ivedci89> vacio
<erUSUL> DavidReza: no lo tengo
<ivedci89> nulo
<DavidReza> =/
<ivedci89> :S
<ivedci89> de que es eso?
<DavidReza> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358503/
<DavidReza> eso es lo que tiene el mio y no le encuentro sentido
<DavidReza> es del brillo, según
<erUSUL> DavidReza: que es lo que no tiene sentido ?
<DavidReza> no sé específicamente qué haga la línea de setpci, supongo que con eso pone el brillo, pero el maximo brillo en mi lap es "segun" 1025, entonces ése script lo pone a "10251025"
<DavidReza> pues que el maxiimo brillo debe ser 1025 y lo pone en 10251025, y luego no sé cómo, pero va reduciendo
<DavidReza> este es i archivo nohup.out
<DavidReza> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358505/
<DavidReza> mi*
<DavidReza> aparte, el ciclo while nunca termina?
<marula> no jaja es while.. si los parametros de él no estan bein es infinito
<erUSUL> DavidReza: es un "busyloop" comprueba cada 0.5 segundos si el valos brightness a cambiado. si es asi guarda el valor y lo setea con setpci
<erUSUL> DavidReza: y está todo el rato ejecutandose. como un daemon.
<guampa> el problema no es que le pasa la variable dos veces a setpci?
<guampa> setpci -s 01:00.0 F4.B=$b$b
<DavidReza> bueno, no había pensado en eso de que es un daemon, supongo que eso explica el nombre (backlight_d)
<guampa> porque no es "setpci -s 01:00.0 F4.B=$b" ?
<DavidReza> y lo q me pregutno es lo que dice guampa
<DavidReza> le pasa dos veces el valor, y por eso en el nohup me dice que el valor está fuera del rango
<erUSUL> DavidReza: haz una copia del script y luego editalo
<erUSUL> DavidReza: facil de probar
<DavidReza> eso hice
<DavidReza> sólo que creo que necesito reiniciar
<guampa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358515/
<DavidReza> o como detengo el daemon y lo correo de nuevo?
<guampa> ah ya esta
<erUSUL> DavidReza: reinicia será lo mas limpio
<DavidReza> ok
<Tarrasquero> erUSUL: sabes algo del lag en irssi?
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: que lag; no creo que el lag tenga mucho que ver con el cliente que uses
<Tarrasquero> será la red entonces?
<DavidReza> guampa,  el script que tú pusiste, qué hacen los { ?
<guampa>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358518/ me habia olvidado de la doble variable
<guampa> es un bloque, equivalente a un bloque if/fi
<guampa> es el mismo codigo eh, me volvi maniatico de cierto estilo de bash
<DavidReza> hahaha ok
<DavidReza> sí, entonces es básicamente lo que yo hice, quité un $b
<DavidReza> pero el no hup me sigue dando errores de rango
<guampa> en el log figuran los numeros cambiados ya?
<DavidReza> por lo que vi en en manual de setpci, los valores deben estar en hexadecimal
<guampa> ah entonces los tenes que sacar, creo que bash te los puede cambiar
<DavidReza> sí, ya aparece  1025, pero a pesar de eso, me dice que está fuera de rango, y así con valores arriba de 120
<DavidReza> 130*
<DavidReza> ah, entonces no son en decimal
<DavidReza> perdón, no son en hexadecimal
<guampa> para convertir a hexa usa printf
<DavidReza> no, no, creo que no es porque no son hexadecimales
<DavidReza> lo que pasa es que realmente el brillo maximo es de 130
<DavidReza> pero el archivo de max_brightness dice que es 1025
<DavidReza> sin embargo le puedo bajar el brillo varias veces, porque el paso del brillo es de 51, entonces sólo cuando ya paso por debaj de 130, el brillo empieza a cambiar
<DavidReza> ahorita me acabo de dar cuenta que con valores debajo de 130 no me aparecen errores en el nohup, y si me paso de 130, empiezan los errores
<guampa> pero esos errores entonces no significan que nada ande mal, o no
<ivedci89> entonces 130 es tu punto de inflexion en la curva de errores? jaja
<DavidReza> de hecho no es 130, ya vi que es cuando me paso de 100 xD
<ivedci89> o tu raiz
<DavidReza> guampa,  pues depende, para mi gusto, sí está mal
<DavidReza> porque el brillo siempre empieza en 1025, y para bajarlo tengo que apretar muchas veces las teclas de brillo, hasta que a partir de 130 hacia abajo, empieza a bajar el brillo
<guampa> pero entonces
<DavidReza> y luego que los pasos van de 51 en 51
<guampa> podes simplemente hacer una division
<guampa> y escalar el numero
<guampa> para que entre mejor en el rango que acepta setpci
<DavidReza> estando en 0, con 3 veces que suba el brillo, sobrepaso el máximo que es 130
<DavidReza> no lo había pensado....
<guampa> ahi vas a tener mejor respuesta
<DavidReza> no, pero creo el problema estaría en
<DavidReza> cambiar el paso de 51, a un numero menor, pero no he encontrado dónde
<guampa> vos tenes 0-1025 y lo tendrias que convertir en 0-130, pa mi
<guampa> que de hecho es practicamente la decima parte
<DavidReza> porque aunque haga la división, siempre voy a tener los errores, porque los pasos son de 51
<guampa> los que acepta setpci?
<DavidReza> los que acepta no, los que están configurados
<DavidReza> y no encuentro algún archivo que establezca ese paso
<guampa> o sea 0-1025 en pasos de 51? a ver si entiendo
<DavidReza> estoy casi seguro de que en algún lugar está un archivo brightness_step, con un 51 dentro
<DavidReza> así es
<mimecar> DavidReza: los pasos los controlas desde gnome o desde el menú del propio monitor?
<DavidReza> empieza en 1025, y cada que bajo, baja de 51 en 51
<guampa> hace un grep -Rl "51"
<DavidReza> mimecar,  los controlo con mis teclas de brillo
<DavidReza> eso estaba pensando, hehe pero sin la l, que no sé para qué es
<guampa> son 20 pasos
<DavidReza> 20 veces...
<DavidReza> los pasos me refiero a la cantidad que se suma o se resta a los 1025 al subir y bajar el brillo
<mimecar> ¿en windows te pasa lo mismo?
<DavidReza> no, en Windows funciona perfectamente
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<DavidReza> de hecho estoy algo emocionado, pues apenas ayer pude hacer funcionar las teclas de brillo, ya que desisntalé los drivers de nvidia e hice funcionar (tambien por primera vez) el driver de nouvea
<DavidReza> Ubuntu 10.19
<DavidReza> 10.10*
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<DavidReza> así es
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese monitor tiene algún tipo de incompatibilidad?
<DavidReza> también ayer de pura casualidad me funcionó el scroll vertical con 2 dedos, y de eso estoy seguro que fue por alguna actualización, porque de verdad que cuando lo intenté recién me pasé a Ubuntu probé de TODO
<DavidReza> mimecar,  a qué te refieres?
<mimecar> puede tener algún tipo de incompatibilidad que hace que no funcione como debe
<DavidReza> he tenido muchos problemas con esta laptop, porque es relativamente nueva, hasta ahorita lo único que me falta es arreglar lo del brillo y poder tener algo de glx
<guampa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358525/ ahi esta con la division
<DavidReza> pues supongo que sí, entre mis tantas búsquedas he encontrado que muchos usuarios de las Sony VAIO tienen muchos problemas con el display
<programasc> hola, haber si alguien me puede ayudar tengo ubuntu 10.10 y no puedo ver pantalla completa de youtube, megavideo y esas cosas
<guampa> aproximada, se puede ajustar mas haciendo mas cuentas
<programasc> me puede ayudar alguien?
<guampa> yo ni idea de eso
<programasc> y no hay alguien que sepa como solucionarlo
<guampa> cuando haya alguien seguramente va a responder programasc
<national> con el driver privativo de tu tarjeta grafica instalada programasc
<Deomint> programassc: sera que te falta instalar adobe flash
<programasc> no
<programasc> eso lo tengo instalado
<national> que tarjeta grafica usas ? nvidia
<programasc> si envidia
<Tarrasquero> Deomint: si no lo tubiera ni los veria
<national> usas el driver privativo?
<Deomint> ese un error muy raro
<programasc> no no me izo falta instalar nada
<national> ese es el problema
<national> con nouveau no vas a poder ver los videos a pantalla completa porque requiere acceleracion de hardware
<national> y nouveau no te lo da
<Deomint> que navegador usas por lo menos, has intentado con varios o solo con uno
<programasc> firefox pero os digo yo e podido ver pantalla completa simepre pero uvo una atulizacion fue flash 10.2 y hay empezo el problema
<national> ves la pantalla negra?
<programasc> la pantalla se queda congelada con la imagen que alla
<DavidReza> guampa,  si hago la división, empieza en 1025, dividido entre 8 = 128.125. Tomando la parte decimal, quedaría 128. Si le bajo el brillo una vez sería 128 - 51, que es el paso, = 77, dividido entre 8 = 9.625. Eso es bajísimo para 1 sola bajada de brillo
<Deomint> yo no he hecho esa actualización para no perder los videos que copio desde /tmp
<DavidReza> a parte del hecho de que el nohup.out va a tener que el valor 128 se pasa del rango
<guampa> no era 130 el tope?
<national> yo probaria con otro navegador para descartar una falla en la configuracion de firefox-flash
<national> por ejemplo google-chrome
<national> que ya viene instalado con flash
<guampa> DavidReza: /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness es el que tiene la escala 0-1025 verdad?
<Deomint> de acuerdo con nacional primero hay que descartar opciones
<national> sip
<DavidReza> no, ese sólo tiene el brillo actual, aunque ahí mismo hay otro archivo que se llama actual_brightness, con el mismo valor en brightness. El archivo que tiene el 1025 es uno que se llama max_brightness y ese no lo puedo editar
<national> si funcioa en chrome quiere decir que hay que configurar de manera correcta firefox-flash, aunque tratandose de flash no hay mucho para configurar
<guampa> DavidReza: si, el brillo actual pero en la escala entre 0 y 1025
<DavidReza> ah, sí
<guampa> ok
<guampa> entonces esta bien lo que te pase, la division siempre va a ajustar esa escala a la mas chica
<guampa> no le estarias bajando el brillo de 128  a 9, sino de 128 a 77
<guampa> tendrias los mismos 20 (casi) puntos, solo que distribuidos en un rango mas chico gracias a la division
<DavidReza> mmm lo probaré ahora que termine el comando de hace rato
<DavidReza> que ya tardó mucho
<guampa> o en tus palabras: si haces la división, empieza en 1025, dividido entre 8 = 128.125. Tomando la parte decimal, quedaría 128. Si le bajas el brillo una vez sería *1025* - 51, que es el paso,  *=974 sobre 8* = 77 (aprox), *y no es necesario dividirlo de nuevo* entre 8 = 9.625
<DavidReza> porque no es necesario dividirlo de nuevo?
<guampa> de esta manera aver; suponete que el rango de /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness fuera 1-100 y vos necesitas 1-10 para pasarle a setpci ... al script le toca ejecutarse y lee el valor sysfs
<guampa> lo unico que tenes que hacer es comparar el valor sysfs contra $b (que va a estar en ese mismo rango, porque vos lo asignas si cambia)
<guampa> en caso de cambio AHI le pasas el valor dividido / 10 a setpci, luego guardas el actual (sin dividir) en $b y hasta la proxima
<guampa> no hay necesidad de mas divisiones
<guampa> eso es lo que hace el script
<DavidReza> mmmm
<guampa> en una escala (la que usas para comparar si hay cambios) tenes 10 20 30 40 50 60 70 80 90 100
<guampa> pero para pasarle a setpci podes usar 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<DavidReza> no entendí muy bien eso, tal vez porque no sé qué es sysfs, pero checando el script, me dejaría la pantalla totalmente sin brillo
<DavidReza> porque la primera vez, supongamos que lo cambia a 1025/8 =128
<guampa> sysfs es ese valor que lee: /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness
<guampa> todo lo que esta bajo /sys es sysfs
<guampa> si, la primera vez te lo fija en 128
<DavidReza> entonces a los .5 segundos, vuelve a checar el valor de brightness (que ahora es 128) y como no es igual al old_b (que es 1025), se va a haer la operación de setpci de 128/8
<guampa> no
<guampa> el valor de brightness no va a ser 128
<DavidReza> sí, cada que setpci cambia, cambia el valor de el archivo brightness
<guampa> entonces se sale de la escala 0-1025, eso es lo que yo te preguntaba
<guampa> ahi si
<guampa> en ese caso no anda bien
<DavidReza> como que se sale de la escala de 1025?
<marula> pmna82
<guampa> vos la primera vez que se ejecuta el script, y lees /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness
<marula> pmna82
<guampa> obtenes 1025 ponele verdad?
<DavidReza> el archivo contiene valores de 0 a 1025, supongo que no se excede porque el max_brightness lo limita
<DavidReza> sí, la primera vez tiene 1025
<marula> pmna82 soy ivedci
<marula> desde la PC del Problema
<guampa> DavidReza: ok, todo depende de lo que te devuelva luego de fijar el brillo con setpci en 128
<DavidReza> y si setpci cambia el registro ese F4.B a un número, ese número se refleja inmediatamente en brightness
<guampa> DavidReza: si /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness ahi empieza a valer 128 entonces se salio del rango
<guampa> pero esta bien entonces, no es una division lo que tenes que hacer
<guampa> simplemente mover cualquier valor superior a 130 que valga 130
<DavidReza> no, siempre va a empezar a valer 1025, pero al ejecutarse por primera vez el daemon script, lo pondrá en 128 y el old_b en 1025. Entonces luego .5 segundos despues se checa, y como son diferentes, se volvería a hacer el setpci diviendiendo 128/8
<DavidReza> creo que una resta estaría mejor
<guampa> de todos modos hay algo que no me cierra
<DavidReza> pero entonces el brillo siempre bajaría y no subiría
<mimecar> que raro es ese monitor
<DavidReza> no es el monitor, es la configuración
<guampa> si vos tenes que obtener $b desde /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness
<mimecar> la configuración está asociada al monitor
<guampa> porque usas $b para fijar nuevamente el valor? porque /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness pasaria a valer $b correspondientemente
<DavidReza> mmmm
<guampa> no cierra
<DavidReza> eso ultimo que dijiste
<DavidReza> es cierto
<DavidReza> por cierto, una duda, si uso grep sin una ruta, toma por default la raiz?
<guampa> no el dir actual
<guampa> como todo
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> y no entendí qué es lo que no te cierra en todo este rollo
<guampa> guampa: porque usas $b para fijar nuevamente el valor? porque /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness pasaria a valer $b correspondientemente
<guampa> eso es lo que no me cierra
<DavidReza> ya te entendí
<omikron4> DavidReza: siempre te da como ruta la del comando anterior, por ejemplo.. ls $home/Música | grep mp3 , pues te trabaja en Música.. siempre grep depende de la orden anterior.. y si no hay orden pues la de la carpeta actual
<DavidReza> gracias omikron4
<DavidReza> haré una prueba
<DavidReza> quitando el archivo, para ver si mis teclas de brillo siguen funcionando y actualizando el archivo brightness
<DavidReza> guampa,  cmabié el nombre del archivo, reinicié y mis teclas de brillo siguen funcionando igual
<DavidReza> modifican el archivo brightness
<dylan66> cual es el programa para administrar la impresora?
<guampa> o sea teclas de brillo ---> archivo brightness ----> dividir por 8 -----> setpci -----------> monitor
<guampa> ese seria el orden no?
<guampa> pero si decis que setpci afecta al archivo brightness ahi si no entiendo mas nada
<DavidReza> pues, tiene sentido lo que dices
<DavidReza> creo que yo estaba mal
<guampa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358525/
<DavidReza> y quien realmente modifica el archivo brightness son las teclas de brillo
<guampa> probalo
<dabor> dylan66, 127.0.0.1:631 (administra el servidor cups de impresión)
<dabor> dylan66, eso lo ejecutas en el navegador
<alexneb> saludetes..!!!
<dylan66> ok gracias
<DavidReza> guampa,  no será ${$b/8} en vez de usar corchetes?
<DavidReza> porque me marca esto
<DavidReza> setpci: Invalid value "$[1025/8]".
<DavidReza> el brillo sin embargo, sigue funcionando, baja, pero después de 18 veces
<guampa> mm no es corchetes, sino te da problemas setpci agregale una linea antes, ponele brillo=$[$b/8]
<guampa> y pasale $brillo a setpci
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> no sería b en vez de brillo? para que tmbn se actualice...
<DavidReza> guampa,  voy de salida, entraré más tarde y te comento si algo pasó. Muchas gracias por la ayuda de hoy!
<DavidReza> que estés bien
<Triviox> Buenas, tuve un problema con Firefox 4 y el flash de adobe en ubuntu 10.10 amd 64... actualicé desde el flash plugin desde el ppa de adobe ,, y cuando abro firefox me tira el siguiente mensaje
<Triviox> Error de lectura XML: entidad no definida
<Triviox> Ubicación: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<Triviox> Número de línea 229, columna 5:    <key id="key_openAddons" key="&addons.commandkey;" command="Tools:Addons" modifiers="accel,shift"/>
<Triviox> ----^
<Triviox> alguna idea :S?
<Triviox> trate de instalar ff4 pero no sirvio..
<dabor> Triviox, borrar o renombrar el dir chrome de .mozilla/firefox/.....
<Triviox> esa carpeta se encuentra en mi home dabor?
<dabor> Triviox, si, en tu home
<dabor> Triviox, otra historia sería saber que extension instalaste antes de que aparezca el problema
<dabor> Triviox, por último y más drástico renombrar .mozilla
<Triviox> el adobe flash plugin-..
<dabor> flash no es un addon
<Triviox> ahh.. entonces si se cual es..
<Triviox> algo asi como "avisar de actualizaciones"..
<Triviox> por las compatibl de los que tenia en 3.6 que ahora no funcionan..
<Triviox> mmm creo que lo vi en genbeta, pero no estoy seguro..
<Triviox> buscaré eso tal vez, porque en .mozilla/firefox no hay una carpeta chrome :S
<Triviox> están : cplnnzju.default, Crash Reports y profiles.ini
<dabor> Triviox, desintala ese addon o mira en ~/.mozilla/firefox/perfil.default/extensions
<Triviox> si ahi ando buscando, como tiene nombres raros busco adentro xa ver si se trata de lo que busco u otra extension
<NipSarm> holas cuando reinstalé ubuntu hace unos dias me doy con la sorpresa que no aparece
<NipSarm> la opcion de hibernar en la ventan de apagado
<NipSarm> alguien me puede ayudar a solucionarlo? :s
<NipSarm> quiero dejar en hibernacion mi pc
<Triviox> cuanto dejsate de swap NipSarm?
<Triviox> si no es igual o mas que tu ram no podrias invernar creo..
<NipSarm> tiene 1GB
<Triviox> y la ram tbn es 1gb?
<NipSarm> si
<Triviox> entonces deberia funcionar, disculpa que no pueda ayudarte; yo tbn soy bastante nuevo, pero una vez me habia pasado lo mismo x poner menos swap que ram..
<NipSarm> =/ si ps, es raro porque con el ubuntu anterior no habia problemas
<NipSarm> sera un error de la distro?
<voyager1> como que error de distro?
<Triviox> no lo se, yo uso 10.10 amd y me va bien la invernacion..
<voyager1> quizá el error pueda ser del administrador de ese sistema
<iqpi> hola amigos. Estoy desarrollando un programita para codificar contenido multimedia en linux de forma fácil, y que el usuario no requiera saber ni lo que es un mp3, además permitirá muchas otras cosas. Las funciones de codificar video y audio están totalmente integradas y funcionales. Si queréis podeís probarlo descargando el programa desde https://sourceforge.net/projects/leencoder/files/betas/
<iqpi> si preferís repositorio svn entonces svn checkout https://leencoder.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/leencoder LEEncoder
<voyager1> iqpi , está en los repositios de ubuntu?
<omikron4> voyager1: no esta en los repos.. es un script
<voyager1> omikron4 gracias, lo digo por el problema de ver o no poder ver su código fuente
<omikron4> abre el run y lo lees que si que esta el codigo fuente
<voyager1> omikron4 antes de abrir el godigo tendré que aprender a leer código, pero me gusta saber que si quiero puedo leer su codigo
<omikron4> bueno... voyager1, no es tan complicado esta es shellscripting
<voyager1> omikron4 son alergico a el codigo privativo, simplemente decía eso, es más hace mucho que dejé de usar ubuntu
<voyager1> ubuntu gnu linux perdón
<omikron4> pero un script es algo que en principio se puede ir ejecutando linea por linea en el terminal
<iqpi> voyager1: no está en los repositorios de ubuntu aún. No es un programa como tal, si no como apuntan, un script que utiliza librerías gtk y ffmpeg, la idea es que este programa es muy complicado de utilizar, y los frontends que hay requieren muchos conocimientos de códecs, formatos, contenedores etc. Yo quise facilitar esto
<iqpi> El código del mismo es totalmente libre y gratuito y todo el mundo está invitado a utilizarlo modificarlo o hacer lo que mas le plazca con él.
<voyager1> igpi gracias por tu aclaración
<voyager1> iqpi gracias por tu aclaración
<iqpi> de nada voyager1 =)
<voyager1> me falta tiempo para probarlo
<iqpi> no hay problema, la idea es que quede constancia de la existencia de una herramienta en linux que sirve para codificar contenido multimedia (y mucho mas) sin necesidad de tener conocimientos avanzados.
<iqpi> y en español, que esa es otra
<omikron4> au revoire, ciao, I'll see you, adios
<exio4> hi now!
<exio4> Ahora si
<exio4> que repos quieres que le meta a debian
<exio4> cualquiera vale
<exio4> :)
<exio4> nadie quiere que rompa mi debian?
<exio4> :(
<mimecar> no necesitas ayuda para conseguir eso
<exio4> por?
<exio4> si le compilo librerias experimentales y sigue funcionando
<mimecar> hasta que falle
<exio4> jaja, le compile librerias de xorg experimentales
<exio4> y el sistema sigue funcionando...jaja
<exio4> a las X me referia.. :P
<exio4> si pongo repos de debian en ubuntu?
<exio4> mmm. cierto que no tengo ubuntu instalado en algun lado..
<mimecar> es tu ordenador, haz lo que quieras
<exio4> pero es que soy poco imaginativo
<exio4> necesito ideas.. y repos
<exio4> xD
<national> # rm -rf /
<mimecar> national: esos comandos están prohibidos
<exio4> te falto el --no-preserve-root
<exio4> ;)
<exio4> es que no quiero que el sistema muera asi
<exio4> sino que agonize... jaja
 * exio4 se da cuenta que esta loco
<national> mimecar, no sabria decirte si estan prohibidos (nunca intente como root)
<mimecar> national: lo están en el canal
<mimecar> con eso puedes borrar todo el sistema
<exio4> mimecar: nop
<exio4> --no-preserve-root
<exio4> falto. ;)
<dabor> national, como root nada esta prohibido, por eso el riesgo
<m4v> exio4: sabemos lo que querés decir, no es ese el punto
<mimecar> exio4: sigue así y está noche saldrás del canal
<exio4> ok.. :(
<mimecar> national: ese comando lo puede ver un usuario que empieza y escribirlo
<mimecar> y no hace gracia que te borre todo el sistema
<national> ahh recomendar comandos para destruir el sistema esta prohidos escribirlos
<national> a eso te referis?
<guampa> national: este es un canal de ayuda, puede haber gente que no sabe que eso te destruye el sistema y sus datos. para que lo pones?
<mimecar> national: si
<national> porque alguien pidio sugerencias para destruir el sistema
<guampa> este es un canal de ayuda
<mimecar> algunos usuarios son *******
<guampa> la gente aca viene porque no sabe a aprender
<national> o porque no sabe ingles
<Lancro> ¿?
<national> mucha documentacion esta solamente en ingles man,info
<Lancro> aqui enseñais ingles?
<guampa> da igual porque
<national> entonces hay que tener cuidado con algunas sugerencias?
<national> porque pueden ser peligrosas
<guampa> tenes que tener cuidado con la gente
<guampa> y poner eso antes que sentirte un vivo
<guampa> nada mas
<eroge> ¡Vamos, vamos todos a mandarnos un buen rm -rf /!
<national> en una VM podria ser nunca intente
<dabor> cuac cuac
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> national: esta buenisimo
<exio4> todo se va muriendo
<exio4> los comandos empiezan a desaparecer
<exio4> y plaf
<m4v> exio4: ya.
<exio4> m4v: como?
<exio4> national: vamos al OT
<exio4> ping! :D
<exio4> Pidan datos, que los doy
<exio4> menos mi nombre y mi ubicacion geografica..
<m4v> exio4: y cual es la relevancia de eso en este canal?
<exio4> nada, que mimecar me tiro un ctcp ping.. jeje
<m4v> aha, y?
<exio4> nadap :P
<m4v> estate en topic y dejá de tirar de la cuerda.
<exio4> ok..
<H3lios> hola a todos
<exio4> holas
<H3lios> intento instalar este emulador de gameboy advances http://www.playdeb.net/software/VisualBoyAdvance-M
<H3lios> tengo kubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<H3lios> y cuando le doy a instalar me dice que no se puede
<H3lios> que me motor no lo soporta o algo asi
<H3lios> a que se refiere ?
<mimecar> pon el error completo
<dabor> H3lios, no será que estas usando 64 bits y bajaste un paquete para 32
<H3lios> si he pensado en eso
<H3lios> pero le doy a instalar desde getdeb
<national> no entendi, no podes instalar o descargar?
<H3lios> aver quiero instalarlo
<H3lios> pero no se descarga
<H3lios> desde getdeb
<exio4> pasa por pastebin la salida de dpkg -i archivo.deb
<H3lios> no puedo, no tengo ningun archivo
<H3lios> http://www.playdeb.net/software/VisualBoyAdvance-M  esto es lo que quiero instalar
<national> tenes que descargarte el getdeb
<exio4> cierto,, no se como se maneja getdeb..
<H3lios> ah ok
<H3lios> tengo que instalar playgetdeb ?
<mimecar> H3lios: no hay ningún emulador en el centro de software?
<H3lios> este dicen que es el mejor para game boy
<H3lios> se llama visual game boy
<mimecar> mejor respecto a...?
<H3lios> que cubre todas las versiones de gameboy
<H3lios> osea cualquier juego
<H3lios> creo que ya se lo que pasa
<guampa> H3lios: esta en los repos de ubuntu
<H3lios> como dijo alguien arriba
<H3lios> tengo que instalar las repos de los juegos de getbed
<H3lios> getdeb
<national> y yo que dije?
<H3lios> exacto fuiste tu
<H3lios> jeje
<H3lios> es que ya tenia los de las aplicaciones de get..pero no los juegos
<H3lios> me he fijado ahora
<mimecar> H3lios: si tienes el juego en el centro de software NO uses getdeb
<guampa> aca lo tengo en los oficiales H3lios
<H3lios> ok
<mimecar> H3lios: intenta usar los mínimos programas de webs externas
<national> porque pueden hacer el sistema inestable
<H3lios> que nombre tiene en los oficiales ?
<mimecar> el mismo
<guampa> apt-cache policy visualboyadvance
<national> buscalo desde el centro de descargas no desde synaptics
<guampa> perdon para instalarlo: sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance
<voyager1> H3lios si lo tienes en los repositorios, para que usar un getdeb?
<H3lios> me explico
<H3lios> tengo kubuntu
<H3lios> busque
<H3lios> con el nombre visual game
<H3lios> y no me aparecio nada
<H3lios> busque en google pero informacion escasa
<H3lios> encontre, por eso pregunto a vosotros
<voyager1> H3lios que repositorios tienes activados?
<national> los de ubuntu o los kubuntu?
<mimecar> national: son los mismos
<H3lios> los oficiales que vienen con el sistema o los de getdeb de aplicaciones solamente...queria instalar songbird y no lo encontraba
<voyager1> national, si no recuerdo mal kubuntu es una ubuntu cambiando gnome por kde
<H3lios> guampa gracias por el comando ya lo instale
<guampa> x nada H3lios
<national> incluso las actualizaciones son las mismas?
<H3lios> creo que si
<mimecar> national: si
<mimecar> la única diferencia es el entorno instalado por defecto
<H3lios> exacto
<H3lios> gnome esta me gusta, pero queria probar kde
<voyager1> pues sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<national> podes hacerlo desde ubuntu-gnome tambien e instalar otros entornos graficos xfce lxde kde openbox
<H3lios> ..ya tengo kubuntu..
<H3lios> national, si me di cuenta despues de instalar kubuntu..soy nuevo
<H3lios> quite windows y deje solo linux
<voyager1> national, perdona. No me he dado cuenta
<national> aparecio primero tu mensaje
<H3lios> por cierto gracias a todos..
<voyager1> me voy, necesito descansar, cuidaros, gracias por tido
<voyager1> *todo
<canario> buenas noches
<carlosubuntu> guena
<canario> cómo puedo instalar firefox 4 ? (lo digo con verguenza)
<canario> por no saberlo
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> deb http://mozilla.debian.net/ squeeze-backports iceweasel-4.0        <------- Esto tengo yo en el sources list... :P pero uso debian testing
<national> podes descargarlo de la web oficial
<mimecar> exio4: para que pones repositorios que no son de ubuntu?
<exio4> mimecar: no se :S
<canario> national, lo he bajado, y lo he descomprimido en el escritorio pero me sale una carpeta y nada más
<canario> no se si hay que hacerle algo más o colocarlo en algún sitio
<national> canario, eso es todo son binarios no hace falta instalar nada
<national> desde una consola entras en el directorio y escribis ./firefox
<mimecar> exio4: usa la distribución que quieras, pero el soporte en el canal es para ubuntu
<mimecar> mezclar repositorios de diferentes distribuciones puede dar problemas
<national> canario, eso aclaro tu duda?
<canario> vale, hecho _:) por eso tardaba
<canario> ya lo tengo recién estrenadito
<mimecar> canario: las actualizaciones de firefox las tendrás que hacer tu mismo
<mimecar> ubuntu no las incluirá
<exio4> mimecar: si sos bol*** seguro.. pero es como los deb's no instalas todos, en esto es igual
<canario> vale...
<exio4> tienes los repos de tu distro por default
<mimecar> exio4: los programas no tienen los mismos archivos en ubuntu y en debian
<exio4> y los demas solo opcionales, no se puedes instalar por si solos
<canario> ahora voy a por samba, algun buen paquete ?
<dylan66> mimecar canon pixmaip2500 esta soportada en ubuntu?
<mimecar> dylan66: no lo se, busca en google
<canario> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<canario> national, dónme debería colocar firefox ? en /etc ?
<mimecar> canario: dejalo de momento en tu home
<carlosubuntu> firefo mola
<mimecar> la siguiente versiónde ubuntu ya tendrá firefox 4
<national> nop
<carlosubuntu> logico
<canario> si, he visto que hay una versión 11.04 es recomendable ?
<exio4> por que la siguiente? no viene por default?
<mimecar> hasta que la publiquen no
<exio4> cierto, ubuntu no es rolling release.. lo siento
<canario> vale. me estanco en el 10.10 :)
<mimecar> exio4: y debian tampoco
<exio4> ya se
<exio4> pero con un "apt-get" ya esta listo
<exio4> ademas.. yo nunca meti a debian
<exio4> mmmm
<mimecar> desde que has entrado alguna vez
<exio4> pero me refiero a que nunca meti a debian en  esa frase
<canario> otra cosa que me da verguenza preguntar, no hay una sala para windowsxp ?
<exio4> ##windows?
<national> en freenode?
<carlosubuntu> jeje
<exio4> podria haberme referido a arch.. gentoo. etc
<canario> (si, en bajito)
<exio4> #windows --> ##windows
<exio4> cualquiera de los dos ;)
<canario> y en castellano ?
<exio4> ni idea.. jeje
<carlosubuntu> tb en #virus
<canario> :)
<exio4> #need_antivirus
<exio4> #virus_xp
<exio4> tambien ;)
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<canario> ok
<exio4> ._. ya estoy en el.. pero estan mas muertos..
<exio4> ..que yo
<exio4> x
<exio4> d
<canario> cómo puedo instalar un servidor apache+mysql+php 5.2 ?
<canario> en el ubuntu ? para la intranet
<national> desde agregar y quitar buscalo como lamp
<canario> voy a ello, Gracias
<exio4> mauricio__: hola?
<mauricio__> exio4
<mauricio__> esto
<mauricio__> y en dolou
<exio4> XD
<canario> no lo encuentro, lo dejo por ahora...
<dabor> canario, instala esos programas por separado
<canario> bueno, es que me he dado cuenta que tengo otro problema...
<canario> he instalado el nat para la red con ufw, como dice el tutorial, pero si activo el ufw el servidor deja de acceder a internet, y la red si tiene acceso... pero si lo desactivo, todos tienen acceso a todo
<canario> raro
<national> ufw limita el trafico porque es un cortafuegos
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe una canal en español de lenguaje c
<arielsanflo> le agradesco su ayuda
<jamesjedimaster> configura el firewall para que haga lo que necesitas
<dabor> canario, comprueba la puerta de acceso
<dabor> canario, el servidor esta en el mismo rango que la red?
<national> canario, podes analizar el servidor con nmap
<canario> la externa eth0 va bien, pero la eth1 interna la puerta de acceso debe apuntar a 0.0.0.0 ? o a la puerta de la otra red ?
<dabor> canario, a la puerta de la red que tiene conexion a internet ( la que hace nat)
<dabor> canario, en tu caso supongo que será la ip de eth0
<canario> si, lo pruebo...
<canario> guan momen :)
<canario> a ver. eth0 está conectada a la red externa con el modemrouter (172.16.1.20), y eth0 tiene 172.16.1.100 y
<canario> la eth1 es la intranet y tiene 172.16.0.100
<canario> la puerta de acceso de eth0 es 172.16.1.20
<dabor> canario, tienen que estar en el mismo rango
<canario> pero eth1 con la puerta de acceso 172.16.1.20 ni con 0.0.0.0
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-24
<dabor> y eth1 la apuntas a la ip de eth0
<dabor> 172.16.0 distinto de 172.16.1
<canario> si, son dos redes distintas, separadas físicamente
<canario> y numéricamente
<dabor> canario, no se, prueba usando 172.16.1.100 como gateway de eth1
<dabor> quise decir 172.16.1.20
<canario> voy
<dabor> que lio
<dabor> la ip de eth0
<dabor> 172.16.1.100
<dabor> esa esa
<canario> a ver, he puesto en la puerta de enlace de eth1: 172.16.1.20 y nada; 172.16.1.100 y nada, y 0.0.0.0 y tampoco...
<canario> pero la red si tiene acceso a la red de fuera...
<canario> lo de la nmap no me aparece, o lo debo instalar desde synaptic ?
<dabor> nmap hay que instalarlo
<canario> con apt-get install nmap ¿
<dabor> canario, seguro que eth0 está haciendo NAT?
<canario> dabor, no lo se, pero la red interna está accediendo a internet através del servidor. pero el propio servidor no tiene acceso a internet
<national> desde agregar y quitar o desde synaptic
<canario> instalando :D
<dabor> canario, da igual el metodo que uses para instalar
<canario> bueno, no lo puedo instalar porque como no accede a internet, pues no puede aceeder... tengo que desactivar el ufw para que aparezca la red en el ubuntu... pero lo
<canario> raro es que sigo teniendo internet en el resto de la red
<dabor> canario, parece mas un problema de permisos del firewall
<national> es un problema de configuracion de ufw
<canario> si, yo creo que sí...
<canario> ya tengo el nmap, qué le pido que me diga ?
<national> tenes dos opciones, entender el funcionamiento de ufw o usar iptables
<canario> prefiero ufw
<canario> lo único malo del ufw es que no puedo poner nombres de dominios, y en iptables sí
<national> con nmap podes analizar los puertos del servidor y ver cuales estan filtrados
<canario> no tiene algún gestor gráfico el nmap ?
<national> zenmap
<ivedci89-desktop> cual es el ubuntu live cd mas antiguo con alternate?
<canario> instalandolo :) que chulo es el ubuntu...
<dabor> canario, va de 10 en una consola
<canario> si, pero como lo acabo de instalar, pues prefiero botones :D
<ivedci89-desktop> podre instalar alternate 7.10 en un pentium de 200Mhz y 64MB de ram?
<national> ivecdi89-desktop, la ultima que recuerdo es la 9.04 aunque ya no tiene soporte
<exio4> ivedci89-desktop: pensaste en usar otra distro?
<ivedci89-desktop> luego le pongo algom tipo fluxbox o lxde de entorno grafico
<exio4> por que ubuntu me parece demasiado pesado :/
<ivedci89-desktop> como cual? por lubuntu no arranca bien... se cuelga... DSL linux hace como que se instala pero no hace nada en realidad...
<exio4> mm. vamos al ot
<exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<canario> !ufw
<kubot> UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) es una herramienta de configuración del contrafuegos. Desarrollado para facilitar su configuración | Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW | Ver también !iptables
<canario> !iptables
<kubot> Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> dependencias "debian-like"
<canario> oye, que por preguntar ;)
<exio4> a depende de b, que depende de a
<canario> si :)
<exio4> a need b, b need a.
<exio4> jaja, el ingles es mas corto :)
<dabor> exio4, no uses unstable
<exio4> dabor: ?
<exio4> dabor: como?? :P
<canario> pregunta: si GUFW está activado, también se activa ufw ?
<national> no se, fijate con ps aux | grep -i ufw
<canario> eso no se que es... :o
<ivedci89-desktop> !ufw
<kubot> UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) es una herramienta de configuración del contrafuegos. Desarrollado para facilitar su configuración | Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW | Ver también !iptables
<debsan> canario, gufw es solo la interfaz gráfica de ufw
<ivedci89-desktop> kubot
<exio4> kubot: ayudame!
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ayudame!'.
<exio4> :P
<canario> kubot es un bot ?
<ivedci89-desktop> kubot sé un poco mas flexible! solo comentaba como me fue con las demas distros...
<exio4> ._.
<ivedci89-desktop> JAJA
<exio4> canario: es un ku|bot
<national> es un bot de kde
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> Kubuntu bot?
<canario> me queda mucho por aprender y poco tiempo ....
<canario> y menos memoria
<ivedci89-desktop> hey bot? que son los terminados en bot?
<exio4> pues quiero el source code.. para hacerlo debianero..
<exio4> kubot: !help
<kubot> No se nada sobre '!help'.
<dabor> canario, gufw es solo una interfaz de ufw
<exio4> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Thedemon007> jjajajjajajjajaj jajjajajaj
<dabor> canario, ufw funciona perfectamente sin gufw
<canario> dabor, si pero me permite tener un control de las normas visual y eso ayuda
<canario> lo único que le falta al ufw es que pueda poner nombres de dominios, porque ahora solo permite ip
<user_> hola amigos, volvi a instalarme ubuntu, y ahora no me acuerdo que controladores o que debia hacer para que el wifi fncione
<HerJo> jaja exio4 en un chat de ubuntu ? se acerca el fin del mundo........xD
<user_> tengo una pavillon dv6 2120, y se me queda la luz del wifi en rojo
<user_> no se enciende
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<exio4> HerJo: que pasa?
<user_> ayuda :3
<national> el wifi deberia funcionar sin problemas. mostra la salido de lspci -k. user_
<national> para ver el modulo si esta cargado
<user_> a ver
<dannyLopez68> como hago un enlace entre el flash de chrome y el de firefox?
<user_> poniendo todo lo qu eme dijiste, national, salen muuuuchisimas cosas xd
<exio4> enlace??
<national> que yo sepa no se puede
<dannyLopez68> no?
<national> porque flash en chrome esta embebido
<dannyLopez68> a ver me explico mejor xD
<national> user_ mostra la salida de la red solamente
<dannyLopez68> el flash que trae instalado chrome es mas actual que el que trae firefox y quiero usar ese flash
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> dannyLopez68: si usas el deb de la pagina oficial?
<dannyLopez68> exio4: cual deb el de flash o el de chrome?
<national> y asi se queda. dannyLopez68
<Thedemon007> user_: mejor has esto sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<exio4> dannyLopez68: flash
<Thedemon007> luego user_ has el comando sudo lspci -kvm | pastebinit
<user_> a ver
<Thedemon007> y colocas el link aca
<dannyLopez68> no no he instalado ningun flas xD
<national> por eso
<dannyLopez68> apenas instale ubuntu
<national> tenes que instalarlo para poder usarlo con firefox
<dannyLopez68> y como soy google lover xD pues ese ya lo trae
<national> el flash de chrome no es el mismo que el de firefox
<dannyLopez68> ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<national> y no se comparte
<national> no hace falta
<national> solamente vas a agregar y quitar e instalas el flash
<dannyLopez68> pero pues el flash y todas esas cosas
<dannyLopez68> digo el java
<national> entonces si
<dannyLopez68> okidoki
<dannyLopez68> ;)
<dannyLopez68> dice que me eliminara estos 2 paquetes libavcodec52 libavutil50
<dannyLopez68> le digo que si?
<exio4> usa apt-get
<dannyLopez68> exio4: estas en el ot?
<exio4> no aptitude =)
<exio4> sip
<dannyLopez68> ok
<canario> que es aptitude ?
<user_> es un comando..
<exio4> un gestor de paquetes..
<exio4> mm
<exio4> xD
<user_> xd
<exio4> una tui para apt-get
<national> escribi whatis aptitude en una consola
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> man aptitude
<user_> nada national
<exio4> !aptitude
<kubot> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<user_> hice lo que me dijistes
<user_> pero naa, sigue sin encenderse
<national> me tenes que mostrar la salida de del comando lspci -k | grep -i net
<user_> ok
<national> eso es para saber que modulos tenes cargados en el sistema
<national> user_ si esta cargado el modulo tenes que configurar la red desde el network-manager
<user_> sip
<national> sip, que? esta el modulo cargado?
<user_> 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<user_> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<exio4> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<user_> si ok
<Thedemon007> lspci es para saber los dispositivos pci que estan conentados
<Thedemon007> y lsmod si es para ver los modulos
<national> como configuras la red normalmente desde dhcp ?
<user_> normalmente, lo que hacia era poner mi dedo encima de la lucecita del pc
<user_> y me buscaba las redes xd
<exio4> jaja
<national> ahh bueno
<Thedemon007> me imagino que donde esta esa lucecita es tatil y para encender la tarjeta wifi
<national> es un laptop
<national> tenes un router con wifi verdad? no sabras si esta configurado con dhcp o modo estatico?
<user_> es dhcp
<user_> timofonica :P
<user_> si thedemon007
<user_> pero ahora cuando paso el dedo no hace nada...
<canario> ahora conocida como vomistar
<user_> xd si
<Thedemon007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179951 http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<Thedemon007> compila este driver a ver http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<exio4> no viene incluido?
<exio4> modprobe ath9k
<user_> mirare
<national> esta cargado el kernel fijate arriba
<Thedemon007> user_:  que ubuntu tienes?
<user_> 10.10
<Thedemon007> user_:  has intentado actualizar a ver?
<user_> mhh mirare.. es que este problema
<user_> se me habia pasado ya antes y alguien de aqui me dio la solucion..
<user_> pero no me acuerdo...se que era un comando..
<exio4> sudo modprobe ath9k
<national> te paso el link https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-enable.html
<user_> a ver
<user_> cual seria el nombre del network manager
<user_> en castellano o.o
<dabor> user_, no tiene traducción
<user_> pues es qu eno lo veo
<dabor> user_, no esta en los menus
<user_> si
<dabor> user_, deberia estar cargado en el area de sistema
<national> es el icono de red
<user_> a ver
<user_> solo me sale conexiones de red
<national> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/ ahi tenes el dibujo
<dabor> user_, es eso
<user_> si si
<national> user_  desde ahi podes configurar las conexiones de red tanto wifi como cableadas, en todo caso tenes que decidir si lo haces con dhcp o static
<user_> si ^^
<national> user_ espero resuelvas tu problema porque ya no se como seguir explicando
<user_> jeejeje
<Nekroide> buenasssss...
<national> buenas
<Nekroide> duda.. porque no me aparece el nm-applet cuando arranca al pc
<exio4> dannyLopez68: #c.gnu/linux <-- yo estoy aca..
<Nekroide> y tampoco el indicador de la bateria
<Nekroide> o gestro de energia
<dabor> Nekroide, porque abras eliminado el area de sistema?
<Nekroide> mmmm
<Nekroide> ejecutandolos me aparece
<Nekroide> n
<national> fijate con el boton derecho del mouse sobre el panel y agregalos
<dabor> Nekroide, boton derecho-añadir al panel-area de notificación
<Nekroide> el area de notificacion la tengo
<Nekroide> me aparece el icono de volumen y el de mensajeria
<Nekroide> pero no se ejecutan el proceso al incio
<dabor> Nekroide, seguro? prueba agregarla de nuevo, si te queda repetida la eliminas
<Nekroide> si si se repite
<dorel> como puedo configurar una red inalambrica para tranferir archivos entre mi ubuntu y un windows ?
<national> pero te aparece?
<national> con samba
<national> no importa si es wifi o cableada necesitas samba
<dorel> ohh
<dorel> checare eso
<Nekroide> si ejecuto los procesos desde la terminal aparecen en el area de notificacion
<dorel> y si tengo mas problemas regreso
<national> ok dorel
<Nekroide> dale comparir a una carpeta y automaticamente te va a pedir instalar si no tenes intalado lo que necesitas...
<Nekroide> fah se jue
<Nekroide> ...
<Nekroide>  ue..
<dabor> jueee
<dabor> nautilus-share
<dabor> tambien le podria servir
<dannyLopez68> para que sirve el «./andale32.exe»?
<national> los archivos ejecutables.exe no sirven en gnu/linux
<dannyLopez68> national: pero me lo esta descargando el restricted extra
<national> si lo descargo restricted-extra sera que lo necesita
<dannyLopez68> national: http://pastebin.com/hFkrPuNz
<dannyLopez68> pero por que un .exe
<dannyLopez68> pense que eso era invento del demonio
<dabor> debe ser algo de las fuentes msttcorefonts
<national> es de las fuentes
<dannyLopez68> sigo sin entender pero
 * dannyLopez68 asienta con la cabeza
<national> es de las ttf-mscorefonts, creo
<dannyLopez68> a si algo así dice
<national> dannyLopez68, son fuentes de microsoft
<dannyLopez68> no entiendo yo para que las necesito ¬¬
<national> vos no, los programas si
<national> algun programa debe usar esa fuente "Andale Mono"
<dannyLopez68> jeje
<Thedemon007> Un invento mio?? jajjajaja Thedemon007 -----> El demonio 007
<dabor> dannyLopez68, los exe en ese casos serán archivos comprimidos
<dannyLopez68> autoejecutables que llaman
<national> o la famosa "Arias Black"
<dabor> tahoma, verdana , etc
<dannyLopez68> ok ok entoendo jeje
<Thedemon007> tambien las necesita el wine
<dannyLopez68> no tengo wine jeje
<dannyLopez68> no se como usarlo
<dabor> pero el wine no las lee del sistema o si? creo que hay que copiarlas al .wine
<national> es verdad
<canario> bueno, gracias por todo. hasta mañana !
<canario> me gusta el ubuntu
<Thedemon007> pidele matrimonio
<Thedemon007> http://inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Windows
<mauricio__> Thedemon007: funciono perfecto, despues de todo un dia con mierdows jodiendo con los drivers, pude flashear mi samsung, pero lo hice en virtualbox con w7
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok mauricio__ que bien
<dannyLopez68> que pasa si omito esas fuentes o mas bien como las omito?
<dannyLopez68> mucha demora y tengo asuntos que atender
<national> te recomende que instales solo flash y no quisistes
<dannyLopez68> error de n00b
 * dannyLopez68 pide perdon
<dannyLopez68> y como instalo flah java y rar?
<national> podias instalarlos por separado - flash, java, unrar, codecs
<Thedemon007> Ooo codigo compartido http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shared_Source
<dabor> dannyLopez68, uno por uno como corresponde
<national> porque si omitis algo te va a faltar como dependencia
<dannyLopez68> ok
<dannyLopez68> entonces lo hago con aptitude o apt?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, con el que mas te guste
<dannyLopez68> como mato todos los procesos?
<dannyLopez68> todos todos tods
<national> o synaptics o agregar y quitar
<dabor> dannyLopez68, para que hacer eso?
<national> le das cancelar y evitas que se sigan descargando
<Thedemon007> MM si hiciste apt-get pudes precionar ctrl+alt+c y lo detiene
<dannyLopez68> dabor: por que me dice que no puede tener un bloqueo exclusivo y no tengo instalando nada
<dabor> dannyLopez68, porque lo cerraste mal
<dannyLopez68> um ya veo
<dannyLopez68> entonces?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, que comando habias usado para instalar?
<dannyLopez68> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<Thedemon007> si hiciste lo de cltr alt c puede que con sudo apt-get update se te desploquee
<dabor> si vuelves a ejecutar apt-get te informa cual es el archivo lock que sigue abierto
<dabor> despues hay que borrarlo. No recuerdo si reiniciando se arregla
<dannyLopez68> Thedemon007: no, dabor no me muestra en si que tiene
<dabor> dannyLopez68, y como sabes que está bloqueado?
<dabor> pastebin
<dannyLopez68> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, usaste sudo ?
<dannyLopez68> su
<Thedemon007> si reiniciando es seguro que se arregle pero debes de estar seguro que no tienes un synaptic
<dannyLopez68> no solo tengo el irssi musica y el empathy nada mas
<dabor> dannyLopez68, estas en # ?
<Thedemon007> un apt-get o acptitude en ejecucion o una actualización
<Thedemon007> o tal  vez
<dannyLopez68> dabor: si
<Thedemon007> tengas en la barra de notificaciones una tuerquita
<Thedemon007> eso indica que se esta ejecutando un gestor de paquetes
<Thedemon007> o una actualización
<dannyLopez68> no solo la wi fi la pila el sonido la cartita la fecha (¬¬ que casi no se ve) mi nombre y el de apagar
<dabor> dannyLopez68, rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dabor> y prueba de nuevo
<dannyLopez68> me dice que tengo que hacer dpkg --configure
<user_> bueno al final
<user_> como el pc no me reconocia el botn del wifi
<user_> me instale el wifi radar y ya esta todo resuelton
<dannyLopez68> user_: instalaste el firmware de tu placa?
<user_> *resuelto
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/5Nnu1rP2
<user_> no lo se dannyLopez68 , a ver
<Thedemon007> user_:  de donde intalaste el wifi radar?
<user_> lo baje del gestor synaptic
<dabor> dannyLopez68, será  dpkg --configure -a ? fijate bien el mensaje de error
<user_> entre en menu, aplicaciones, entre en wifi radar y ya me aparecian todas las wifi y la posibilidad conectar
<dannyLopez68> de nuevo error de n00b
<Thedemon007> user_: yo he bajado ese pero no lo he podido usar porque no se donde poner la clave
<user_> mhhhh :/
<dabor> user_, bien, tambien podrias probar wicd
<user_> si
<Thedemon007> user_: no ese no me sirve pero bueno tengo el wifi radar pero el que trae los drivers de la tarjeta
<dannyLopez68> dabor: listo ahora apdate?
<user_> mhhhh
<dabor> dannyLopez68, ahora instalar lo  que te faltaba
<Thedemon007> user_: donde se coloca la clave en el wifi radar que tienes?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, si hace mucho que no le das a un update, mejor hacerlo antes
<user_> ya los encudentra solos
<dannyLopez68> dabor: http://pastebin.com/udamVbF9
<dannyLopez68> no y mas errores
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/jR67u7FT
<dabor> dannyLopez68, cierra todas las consolas y a empezar de nuevo
<dabor> dannyLopez68, el mensaje es claro
<dannyLopez68> pero tengo el irssi no importa?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, te dice que mientras exista /var/cache/apt/archives/lock no va a funcionar
<dabor> dannyLopez68, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<dannyLopez68> como quien dice me despido por un momento
<dannyLopez68> vengo
<dabor> dannyLopez68, no
<dannyLopez68> stop
<dabor> dannyLopez68, primero ejecuta ese comando y prueb ad enuevo
<LordZiru> che, los programas que corro con el wine, veo fallas graficas incluso en el solitario de windows xp
<dabor> que feo eso
<LordZiru> alguien conoce un chat como este, pero que se hable sobre juegos y linux?
<dannyLopez68> LordZiru: #anime-es
<dabor> me imagino que debe existir pero en inglés
<dannyLopez68> dabor: ya y ahora?
<dannyLopez68> el upgrade me sigue mandando el error que te dije
<dabor> dannyLopez68, hiciste el update?
<dannyLopez68> si
<LordZiru> dabor en ingles me sirve tambien
<LordZiru> anime no me sirve dannylopez68
<LordZiru> habra alguna forma de arreglar los fallos graficos? mi pc es una netbook intel atom con video intel
<dabor> LordZiru, listar los canales
<LordZiru> no se hacer eso en epanthy o como se llame
<dabor> LordZiru, no creo que se pueda en empathy
<Thedemon007> Mmm de todas forma el problema tiene que ber con ubuntu no ? y este canal es de soporte pra ubuntu
<Thedemon007> aunque en el canal de xorg o de los drivers intel de graficos te pueden ayuda mejor
<LordZiru> como voy a ese canal?
<mauricio__> alguien tiene aca una nvidia 310m
<mauricio__> ?
<Thedemon007> Mm no se LordZiru mejor bajate el xchat del synaptic que hay si puedes ver la lista de canales
<Thedemon007> al del xorg le das agregar sala y pones #xorg
<national> cual es el problema? mauricio__
<mauricio__> national compiz me va exageradamente lento
<national> los drivers los podes bajar desde la web de nvidia
<jamesjedimaster> para entrar a un canal de irc, independientemente del cliente: /join #nombre_del_canal
<mauricio__> si tengo los ultimos
<mauricio__> los nvidia 270.xx
<mauricio__> national: con loose binding e indirect rendering funciona un poco mas rapido, pero pierdo el vsync
<mauricio__> y eso que la tarjeta es buena
<LordZiru> quiero jugar world of warcraft en ubuntu, debajo de los personajes veo manchas negras y en --opengl me anda peor que en normal
<LordZiru> se supone que world of warcraft es uno de los que anda bien a la primera en wine
<mauricio__> LordZiru: a mi me anduvo a la primera
<national> es la GeForce 300M?
<national> 310M?
<LordZiru> en vez de sombras veo manchas negras, y las sombras las tengo al minimo
<mauricio__> national: es la 310
<mauricio__> LordZiru: trata de cambiar opciones en la config de wine
<national> no es este el driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.44-driver.html
<LordZiru> ya probe normal, cambiando cosas, win2000, winxp...
<mauricio__> national: tengo el ultimo driver de nvidia
<Thedemon007> y la config del xorg??
<Thedemon007> sino vas a tener que intentar con los drivers libres nouveau
<national> pero el lo que quiere es aceleracion grafica
<Thedemon007> los nouveau tambien tienen aceleracion grafica y creo que el ya tiene aceleración grafica
<Thedemon007> tambien pruba ponientos los efectos en normal cuando vayas a correr el juego
<mauricio> como puedo hacer para que en docky solo aparescan iconos y no el texto de arriba de los iconos?
<fino> buenas noches
<Thedemon007> buenas fino
<Souchiro> nos leemos mañana :D
<fino> Alguien ha tenido problemas con ff4
<Thedemon007> que es eso fino ??
<fino> con firefox 4
<dabor> fino, ningun problema
<Thedemon007> Mmm no
<fino> en principio yo tampoco tuve problemas y cuando quise abrir una pestaña desde turpial, no funciono mas!
<Estrellita> hola algien
<Thedemon007> Hola Estrellita
<hiko_hitokiri> que paso
<Estrellita> ho Thedemon007
<Estrellita> =)
<Thedemon007> Mmm me pregunto que abra pasado con Neneta ?? alguein sabe de ella ?? mm tal vez se rindio y se paso a Hasefroch
<Estrellita> Thedemon007, cuando instalo kubuntu 10.10
<Estrellita> quiero entrar al usuario de manera grafica no puedo
<Estrellita> sera problemas del driver de video?
<Thedemon007> Estrellita: que pasa al iniciar no mas sale la consola?
<Thedemon007> si es asi seguramente sea problema del driver de video
<Thedemon007> Mmm y me pregunto porq intalaste kubuntu?? si decias que el kde era muy lento y blablabla
<Estrellita> algien me llamo diciendome ese problema
<Estrellita> notengo idea de como ayudarle
<Estrellita> como puedes ver estoy en mi entorno grafico
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok pues si puede ser lio del driver de video
<Thedemon007> que tarjeta de video tiene?
<Thedemon007> al hacer el comando startx seguramente le saldra el error que tiene
<Thedemon007> tendra que editar el xorg con el comando: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> pero hay que saber que tarjeta tiene
<Estrellita> pero ya en el nuevo ubutu no aparece xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> puede que borrando todo el contenido lo del xorg lo solucione o editando la linea driver "xx"
<Thedemon007> Estrellita: normalmente en los nuevos ubuntu aparece en blanco
<Thedemon007> pero puedes editarlo y usarlo de todas maneras
<Thedemon007> editar la linea driver "xx" remplazando las xx por vesa
<Thedemon007> el driver generico o si tiene instalado un driver libre cambiar las xx por el nombre del driver libre
<Thedemon007> en nvidia estan los privativos nvidia los libres nv que no tienen aceleraciòn 3d y los noveau que en algunas tarjetas puedes obtener aceleraciòn 3d
<Thedemon007> tambiem en una tarjeta nvidea se puede arrancar con los drivers fbdev
<Thedemon007> en lastarjetas via pues puedes correr con drivers vesa, via privativos, fbdev, o openchrome
<Thedemon007> en las ati si no se
<Thedemon007> intel pues estan los intel y i810 y no se con que mas corra
<Thedemon007> tambien puede que tenga problemas con la resoluciòn y habra que poner una lia modes y tambien una modeline
<Thedemon007> lia <-----> linea
<Estrellita> Fatal server eror server already active for display
<Estrellita> como soluciono eso =(
<Thedemon007> intenta sudo service gdm restart
<Estrellita> ok
<Thedemon007> ese error se debe a que el servidor x ya esta corriendo tal vez si pulza ctrl+alt+f7 o f6 pueda ver la interfaz grafica probablemente con algun defecto o problema
<Estrellita> le dire que use gnome =)
<llancor> hey
<llancor> kien abla español
<Thedemon007> llancor jajajajja es una broma aqui casi todos hablamos español
<dzup> ai dont espik ingich
<llancor> yor tampoco
<llancor> estoy probando este canal soy nuevo en irc
<dzup> jau can gui jelp iu?
<llancor>  i dont whats you seyyyyy
<llancor> y kisiera partisipar en las reuniones programadas
<llancor> de aporte a la comunidad libre
<Thedemon007> Mmm bueno creo que aca las reuniones son todo los dias y a cualquier hora :-)
<llancor> entiendo
<Thedemon007> se trata de un canal de soporte aca algunos presentan sus problemas o preguntas he se les intenta solucionar he responder
<llancor> existira gente chilena en este irc
<llancor> por ke saves ke nadie conoce ubuntu donde yo vivo
<llancor> y e tratado de promover las distros gratuitas pero no se arriesgan
<dzup> !offtopic llancor
<kubot> llancor: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<llancor> mmmmm
<llancor> thank for you coperation.....
<Thedemon007> creo que probar una distro como buntu no tiene ningun riesgo llancor
<dzup> si tienes algun problema sobre ubuntu, exponlo en una sola linea, si quieres charlar sobre software libre y cosas asi no rtelacionadas, /joinb #ubuntu-es-offtopic :)
<Estrellita> ya se durmieron =)
<Thedemon007> Estrellita: si creo que la mayoria esta dormido
<Estrellita> Thedemon007, siempre estas despierto jejeje
<JRamirez> noooo
<JRamirez> Estrellita, hola
<Estrellita> hola JRamirez
<JRamirez> yo toy despierto.. xD
<Estrellita> bien
<JRamirez> oye vi que ayer... andabas ayudando a algunas personas..
<JRamirez> XD
<Estrellita> siempre ayudo =)
<Estrellita> cuando tengo libre
<JRamirez> depronto por casualidad sabrias como ponerle un wacth dog a un proceso? que quiero ejecutar?
<Thedemon007> Mmm no Estrellita cuando duermo duermo bastante jejejje ya que me quede despierto mucho jajjajaj
<Estrellita> no ni idea
<JRamirez> para vigilar que este proceseso no se caiga.. y si se cae.. lo corra de nuevo...
<Estrellita> si se de que trata
<Estrellita> pero no tengo idea de como ponerlo en un servicio
<Thedemon007> hibirdo mm ok tienes el problema de aca: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151122?page=1
<Thedemon007> hibrido: vamos a empezar de nuevo a ver
<Thedemon007> hibrido: me lees?
<Thedemon007> bueno vamos a instalar subversion con el comando sudo apt-get install subversion
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get install subversion
<nannu> hola
<nannu> Hace un tiempo vi una iso de un livecd que bootea con un kernel como root, pero te carga tu sistema instalado en el disco. Tienen idea cuál es?
<Thedemon007> mm no
<nannu> y cómo inicio ubuntu como root sin tener la clave de root?
<nannu> creo que se podía agregar algo a la línea de booteo del kernel
<nannu> pero ahí inicio como root
<nannu> y tengo que cambiar la contraseña con passwd
<nannu> pero pierdo la contraseña vieja
<Thedemon007>  /join #ubuntu
<nannu> por qué?
<nannu> Acá dice "Canal Oficial de *Soporte*"
<hibrivan> ya estoy
<hibrivan> ya estoy thedemon
<Thedemon007> aff se me colgo el emphaty
<hibrivan> va.. pero ya estoy..
<hibrivan> entonces que crees que pueda hacer??
<hibrivan> mi problema es que no puedo hacer marchar bien el compiz...
<hibrivan> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151122
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok hibrivan vamos a empezar del principio primero instala
<hibrivan> que instalo??'
<Thedemon007> subversion con este comando: sudo apt-get install subversion
<hibrivan> ya esta...
<hibrivan> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<hibrivan> Creando árbol de dependencias
<hibrivan> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<hibrivan> subversion ya está en su versión más reciente.
<hibrivan> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok no podes copiar y pegar todo hibrivan tienes que ultilizar el pastebin
<Thedemon007> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Thedemon007> bueno sigamos haora toca vajarnos el ultimo driver
<Thedemon007> has este comando: svn checkout http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk openchrome
<Thedemon007> con eso te bajaras la ultima revision del driver la 918
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: hiciste el comando?
<hibrivan> si ya esta...
<hibrivan> pone que la revision a sido obtenida
<Thedemon007> ok haora has este comando: cd openchromecd
<Thedemon007> todo esto debe hacerse en un mismo terminal
<hibrivan> si lo estoy haciendo en la misma terminal pero me dice que no existe el fichero
<Thedemon007> te deberia arrojar algo como esto: demonio@ml-6200:~/openchrome$
<Thedemon007> Mmm aver en ese terminal escribe ls
<hibrivan> ya...
<Thedemon007> mm mejor instala el pastebinti: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Thedemon007> luego que termines de instalarlo has el comando: ls | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> y me pasas el link que salio
<Thedemon007> el caracter | lo haces con alt gr + 1
<hibrivan> http://pastebin.com/uzekZBCV
<Thedemon007> mm como puedes ver en la salida esta openchrome
<Thedemon007> esa es la carpeta no entiendo porque al hacer cd openchrome
<Thedemon007> no cambia de directorio si existe la carpeta
<hibrivan> asi es
<Thedemon007> mm bueno has lo que te dije en el foro: escribe cd
<Thedemon007> espacio luego arrastras la carpeta openchrome al terminal
<Thedemon007> y enter
<hibrivan> eso ya lo hice la otra vex y me salio lo mismo
<hibrivan> que no estan los archivos...lo hago de nuevo??
<Thedemon007> mm si pero fue porq no dejaste espacio despues de cd
<hibrivan> despues lo hice conel espacio y salio igual...
<hibrivan> despues lo hice con el asterisco y salio igual...
<Thedemon007> has este comando a ver
<Thedemon007> cd /home/ivan/openchrome
<hibrivan> no me sale nada..
<Thedemon007> ok mada la ultima linea del trminal a ver
<arp-off> hibrivan
<arp-off> pone: pwd
<arp-off> que sale?
<hibrivan> nada
<arp-off> como que nada
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> te tiene que salir una ruta
<arp-off> ...
<hibrivan> pues no...
<arp-off> pf
<arp-off> valla a saber donde andas parado
<hibrivan> simplemente no sale nada
<Thedemon007> le das pwd y enter y no sale nada?
<hibrivan> lo hice de nuevo y ahora salio esto.../home/ivan/openchrome
<arp-off> bueh
<cristian_> holA
<arp-off> estas en esa ruta..
<cristian_> ALGUIEN DE CHILE
<cristian_> JEJEJ
<Thedemon007> mm ok estonces esta vez si cambiaste de directorio bien
<arp-off> chi-chi-chi-le-le-le
<cristian_> JJEEJJE
<arp-off> los ubuntu de chile (?)
<arp-off> :P
<hibrivan> aja...
<Thedemon007> hibrivan:  sigue has el comando: sudo bash ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> pone que la orden no fue encontrada...
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> hibrivan pone: ls autogen.sh
<arp-off> que sale?
<hibrivan> autogen.sh
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> pone
<arp-off> chmod +x autogen.sh
<arp-off> (no va decir nada luego de ejecutarlo)
<hibrivan> efectivamente no dice nada
<arp-off> luego pone. sudo ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> no lo encuentra...
<arp-off> pero...
<arp-off> estas poniendo el punto y barra
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> sudo ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> copie y pegue, no hay error
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> pone: ls -als autogen.sh
<arp-off> copia y pega la linea que devuelve
<arp-off> aca
<hibrivan> 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 ivan ivan 195 2011-03-15 11:21 autogen.sh
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> sudo sh ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> no lo encuentra
<arp-off> gedit autogen.sh
<arp-off> te va abrir un editor
<hibrivan> ya lo abrio...y ahora que
<arp-off> tiene contenido
<arp-off> ?
<hibrivan> si...
<LordZiru> che gente para ubuntu es mejor ati o nvidia? a que nivel?
<arp-off> LordZiru nvidia te va andar siempre bien
<STALKER> yo creo que nvidia
<LordZiru> che gente, me dijeron que el debian con gnome anda mas rapido que ubuntu, es cierto?
<arp-off> ATI sin embargo tiene driver actuales
<arp-off> sin problemas
<STALKER> si
<LordZiru> STALKER : Debian es mas rapido que ubuntu??! por que? tenes idea?
<arp-off> LordZiru , es mas rapido siemprelemtne por que ubunt u viene lleno de basura
<arp-off> cualquier distro limpia va ser mas rapido
<STALKER> YO TENGO NVIDIA DE 1 GB Y LA VERDAD ES QUE ES IMPRECIONANATE LO RAPIDO
<arp-off> ok
<hibrivan> hay algo que tenga que encontrar?? tiene mucho contenido
<LordZiru> arp-off en debian se puede elegir kde o gnome al instalar?
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> ubuntu esta hecho sobre debian
<arp-off> pero debian al ser una distro limpia, vas a tener que tener mas detalle tecnico
<arp-off> para mantenerla
<arp-off> leete bien la documentacion
<STALKER> OYE LES QUIERO COMENTAR ALGO RESULTA QUE INSTALE DEBIAN 6 EN UN NETBOOK Y LA VERDAD ES QUE S SUPER RAPIDO
<arp-off> la que esta en ingles..
<arp-off> STALKER no uses mayusculas
<LordZiru> STALKER : hablando de wow y cuadros por segundo (fps) en mi netbook el wow en windows me va a 20 fps, en la pc de mi mujer (p4, 2.8ghz 2gb ram, 512 mb de video ati) le va a 15 fps en ubuntu
<Thedemon007> hibrivan:  que tiene tienes esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584659/
<STALKER> perdon
<hibrivan> no en ningun lado...
<LordZiru> arp-off a debian se le puede poner el entorno grafico de lubuntu? es verdad que debian con gnome es incluso mas rapido que lubuntu?
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: que tiene tienes lo mismo del enlace?
<STALKER> jeeje instalaste wow en un netbook?
<LordZiru> STALKER si estoy en windows, el wow en mi netbook me va muy bien... 20 fps... fluido.
<hibrivan> en el editor que abri??
<STALKER> jaajajj que cuatico
<Thedemon007> si hibrivan
<LordZiru> STALKER : (Todo al minimo por si acaso)
<arp-off> LordZiru ubuntu es una variante de  debian
<hibrivan> no tengo  ninguna direccion electronica
<arp-off> por ende se le pone lo mismo.. que este en los repositorios y mas
<Thedemon007> no hibrivan visita la pagina del enlace
<LordZiru> arp-off entiendo eso, pero... suponia que ubuntu era un debian mejorado, no uno "sobrecargado"... pero puede ser que debian con gnome sea mas rapido que Lubuntu?
<STALKER> lordziru ocupas mucho windows???
<hibrivan> si tengo lo mismo en el enlace que en el editor
<arp-off> no es un debian mjorado
<LordZiru> solo para juegos mmorpg (lineage, wow... esas cosas)
<arp-off> ubuntu apesta al lado de debian
<arp-off> debian es una distribucion encerio
<LordZiru> hay un canal de debian aca?
<LordZiru> debian-es?
<arp-off> #debian-es
<arp-off> ...
<Thedemon007> Mmm que raro esto
<STALKER> jaaja oka podriamos decir entonces que windows como sistema operativo es buena plataforma de juegos
<arp-off> ubuntu es un invento chino
<arp-off> debian es la realidad de la cosa
<hibrivan> bastante raro..
<arp-off> hhbuitrago1
<arp-off> hibrivan
<STALKER> arp-off como e es que ubuntu es un invento chino???????
<hibrivan> si aqui sigo
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: cierra el editor y intenta de nuevo....
<LordZiru> che arp-off me pa que vos sabes de linux, entonces, sabes algo sobre fendora?
<arp-off> pone esto: test
<arp-off> LordZiru fedora no me gusta
<STALKER> no te gusta ubuntu
<arp-off> esos RPM feos...
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: pone esto: test
<hibrivan> no sale nada
<LordZiru> arp-off por que no te gusta fendora?¡
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> no me gusta...
<STALKER> arp no te gusta ubuntu????????
<arp-off> STALKER no es de lo mejor que hay en linux
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> Fedora usa yum como gestor de paquetes
<arp-off> y es una basura a pedal...
<STALKER> pero mira yo e llegado en artos años a la siguiente conclucion
<hibrivan> y ahora...?
<arp-off> hace 12 años uso linux... he probado de todo
<LordZiru> cual te gusta mas arp-off?
<STALKER> que mi pc es 4 nucleos 4 de ram y 1 gb de video y la verdad es que ningun otro sistema operativo me a demostrado ocupar los graficos y muchas cosas mas
<arp-off> depende para que... hay distribuciones mejor para una cosa..
<arp-off> si queres usar linux de lo mas puro
<STALKER> e instalado debian  y lo prefiero en mi netbook
<arp-off> un slackware por ejemplo
<STALKER> como solo para mi
<Thedemon007> hibrivan intenta de nuevo a ver con estos comandos: sudo sh ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> no encuentra nada...
<arp-off> Thedemon007
<arp-off> perdon
<arp-off> hibrivan: ./autogen.sh
<arp-off> solo eso
<hibrivan> solo que ahora me lo escribe en ingles
<arp-off> ?
<LordZiru> que debian tengo que bajar para reemplazar mi ubuntu 10.10?
<STALKER> y que distribucion ocupas mas tu arp-off
<arp-off> LordZiru debian se maneja por ramas
<Thedemon007> como que te lo escribe en ingles hibrivan ??
<hibrivan> tampoco nada de nada...
<arp-off> lee en la web oficial las diferentes ramas
<arp-off> si pretendes meter un CD de debian y que salga andando como ubuntu.. olvidate
<arp-off> debian se instala por paquetes...
<hibrivan> antes me ponia en español que no encontraba los archivos, ahora solo escribe NOT FOUND
<arp-off> vas instalando las cosas a medida que encesites
<LordZiru> arp-off ... como que por paquetes?
<arp-off> LordZiru
<LordZiru> osea en  ubuntu tambien instalas lo que queres... me instale skype (?)
<arp-off> por repositorio
<arp-off> apt-get es de debian
<arp-off> no de ubuntu
<hibrivan> ./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found   (Esto es lo que me sale)
<arp-off> ubuntu no es mas que una compilacion de debian armada a medida
<Thedemon007> haa claroo hibrivan
<Thedemon007> instala el autoreconf
<arp-off> con ciertos paquetes... y front end para el usuario
<arp-off> ninguna ciencia...
<STALKER> oye una consultita lo que pasa que en debian 6 no se por que  no puedo abrir mas donde se instalan las actualizaciones
<STALKER> que puede ser
<LordZiru> a ver, arp-off, me bajo un debian ,lo instalo, termino la instalacion, con que me voy a encontrar? un terminal?... no me digas, me mato...
<hibrivan> arp-off puedes decirme como instalarlo??
<arp-off> hibrivan no uso crome
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: sudo apt-get install autoreconf
<arp-off> debian, bajas un ISO, o haces una Net install
<LordZiru> hibrivan que cosa queres instalar? google chrome?
<arp-off> elejis los paquetes que necesites
<arp-off> y listo
<Thedemon007> no hibrivan quiene instalar el autoreconf
<arp-off> dependiendo la rama que luego eljijas.. vas a tener actualizaciones o ciertos paquetes disponibles
<arp-off> por eso te digo.. no es ubuntu donde todo esta hecho
<hibrivan> ahora me dice que no se ha podido localizar el paquete autoreconf
<arp-off> necesitas un conocimiento mas tecnico basico y amigate de la consola para tu comodidad
<Thedemon007> y ya lo instalaste con: sudo apt-get install autoreconf
<LordZiru> pero..... despues de instalar debian, trae algo como gnome? osea si quiero gnome tengo que poner algo como apt-get install gnome-session ?
<Thedemon007> ????
<hibrivan> asi es...
<arp-off> instalas todo el paquete de gnome
<arp-off> hay una ISO que viene con KDE
<arp-off> pero debian uso siempre gnome
<arp-off> debe venir en el mismo cd los paquetes
<STALKER> lord ziru instala debian 6 es muy parecido a ubuntu solo en lo amigable
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: instala esto: sudo apt-get install autoconf automake1.9 libtool
<arp-off> t
<arp-off> Thedemon007 por eso estaba probando con los comando que llamaba el autogen
<arp-off> imaginaba que alguna le faltaria talvez
<hibrivan> No se ha podido localizar el paquete libtoo
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> sudo apt-get install automake
<arp-off> ?
<Thedemon007> es libtool lo escribiste mal?
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok arp-off
<hibrivan> asi es perdon...
<hibrivan> ahora los esta instalando..
<arp-off> no esta en los repositorios chrome
<arp-off> ?
<hibrivan> ya termino...
<hibrivan> al parecer todo salio bien
<hibrivan> ahora cual es el siguiente paso??
<Thedemon007> ok haora intenta de nuevo: ./autogen.sh
<Thedemon007> creo que dira que no tiene permisos
<arp-off> sudo ./autogen.sh
<arp-off> ...
<hibrivan> ahora ya corrio bien, salieron muchos datos, y algunos de ellos puso que no estan los paquetes...
<Thedemon007> muestra el ultimo error que sale cual paquete falta?
<hibrivan> configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server xproto fontsproto libdrm ) were not met:
<Thedemon007> ‍has este comando: sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<hibrivan> No se pudo encontrar un paquete de fuentes para xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<LordZiru> arp-off envez de cambiar a debian le puedo sacar la basura a ubuntu? o que me recomendas vos? quiero un gnome "mas rapido" sin porquerias...
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: tal vez este sea el problema aun no esta instalado el driver openchrome
<arp-off> tenes x64 la distribucion?
<STALKER> no entiendo la mala onda con ubuntu
<Thedemon007> que raro debe aver algun repositorio eleminado o algo asi hibrivan porq ese paquete se encuentra en los repositorio
<arp-off> STALKER no es mala onda
<hibrivan> y como lo instalo?? o veo si esta??
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: has este comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<STALKER> si pero la verdad es que la causa de ubuntu es bastante noble
<arp-off> STALKER cuando pases unos años y pruebes distros y hagas algo un poco tecnico...
<STALKER> o no?
<arp-off> te vas a dar cuenta
<STALKER> mira la verdad es que
<arp-off> pero yo no lo discrimino ojo
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: luego has este sudo apt-get update
<arp-off> de hecho lo tengo instalado y me sirve..
<arp-off> para lo que lo uso
<STALKER> llevo 10 años en esto del software libre y mira dejame decirte que ubuntu me a facilitado el trabajo en empresas ya que yo hago migraciones a linux
<STALKER> y la gente quiere lo mas facil y barato
<hibrivan> me puso un error de GPG
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> me parece barbaro, para esos casos si
<Thedemon007> en cual comando hibrivan en el segundo ??
<LordZiru> che respondeme a mi tambien eh
<LordZiru> arp-off envez de cambiar a debian le puedo sacar la basura a ubuntu? o que me recomendas vos? quiero un gnome "mas rapido" sin porquerias...
<STALKER> nosotros los tecnicos te lo digo por que soy (analista de sistemas ) nos gusta debian y otras
<arp-off> LordZiru la distro ya en si no va cambiar
<hibrivan> en el ultimo comando que me dijiste que escribiera..
<arp-off> pero podes sacar lo que no uses si.. desde el gestor
<arp-off> bajar servicios...
<Thedemon007> intenta de nuevo el primero y luego el segundo
<arp-off> hasta llegar a hacer un kernel mas limpio
<arp-off> a medida...
<LordZiru> haga lo que le haga a ubuntu va a seguir siendo mas pesado que debian?
<hibrivan> Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org maverick Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<arp-off> podes hacer a tu libre imaginacion
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: mm bueno ese repo no creo q no tiene que ver con el paquete pero...
<Thedemon007> intenta esto a ver hibrivan: sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes install medibuntu-keyring
<hibrivan> todo eso es un comando?? o hay algo separado..
<Thedemon007> si todo es un comando: sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y --force-yes install medibuntu-keyring
<STALKER> si siempre ubuntu sera mas pesado que debian
<hibrivan> termino...
<Thedemon007> STALKER: si quieres algo libiano prueba arch
<arp-off> ja
<STALKER> si lo probe
<STALKER> jjeej
<Thedemon007> haora intenta de nuevo sudo apt-get update
<STALKER> es impresionante mente libiano
<hibrivan> pero me dice que no se pudo autenticar el siguiente paquete: medibuntu-keyring
<STALKER> cuanto pesa  como 200 creo
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Thedemon007> y despues el anterior a ver
<hibrivan> al parecer ya descargo todo sin ningun problema...
<STALKER> oye como se ponene las letras rojas  haci dedicadas se me olvido
<STALKER> ?????''
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: haora de nuevo: sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<LordZiru> STALKER como que letras rojas?
<hibrivan> No se pudo encontrar un paquete de fuentes para xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<STALKER> lo que hiciste ahora
<STALKER> cuan odo me hablas me sale rojo
<Thedemon007> escribes el nombre de la persona a quien se lo vas a enviar STALKER
<STALKER> ahhhhhhhh
<STALKER> vale
<LordZiru> STALKER rojo
<STALKER> thedemon007 ok
<Thedemon007> escribes el pricio y luego le das a tab STALKER
<Thedemon007> principio
<LordZiru> STALKER supongo que solo la/s persona/s que mencionas lo ven en rojo
<STALKER> Thedemon007, OK
<STALKER> LO VES ROJO LO DE ARRIBA
<STALKER> ?
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: perate voy a buscar otros repositorios a ver para que los agreges
<STALKER> Thedemon007, que distro ocupas
<Thedemon007> no STALKER porq no tengo xchat sino emphaty jejejej
<hibrivan> <Thedemon007>: va que va..
<STALKER> jaa
<STALKER> oka
<Thedemon007> ubuntu STALKER
<Thedemon007> no mas he instalado ubuntu
<STALKER> Thedemon007, que bien yo tengo en unos de los pc' s ubuntu igual
<STALKER> y que te parece
<Thedemon007> bien no mas que tengo una netbook y los drivers via propetarios no me corren y los openchrome aun no tienen aceleración 3d para mi tarjeta
<LordZiru> que es openchrome?
<STALKER> Thedemon007, y que netbook tienes
<Thedemon007> LordZiru: son unos drivers de video para tarjetas via vx800
<Thedemon007> STALKER:  una siragon ml-6200
<Thedemon007> y otras tarjetas LordZiru son drivers libres
<LordZiru> para intel GMA sirven?
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<STALKER> Thedemon007, que bien se ve bonita la netbook oye y no has probado con una serie anterior o posterior de driver aveces me resulta haci jeje
<Thedemon007> mm no se LordZiru
<Thedemon007> STALKER:  mm no no mas con la de ubuntu 10.10 y 10.04
<STALKER> Thedemon007, a oka
<STALKER> Thedemon007,  oye y de que pais eres?
<Thedemon007> venezuela STALKER
<Thedemon007> hibrivan:  y este otro tambien: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<hibrivan> Thedemon007: me dice que se importo y proceso uno
<STALKER> Thedemon007, que bien
<STALKER> Thedemon007, oye y no tienes otro pc por temas economicos?
<hibrivan> parece que todo salio bien...
<Thedemon007> ok hibrivan eso quiere decir que slio bien  añadiste el otro tamb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<hibrivan> asi es...
<Thedemon007> Mmm pues tengo otra pc STALKER pero esta dañada jijjijji
<hibrivan> y tambien paraece que todo salio bien..
<STALKER> Thedemon007, jjajjajja tambien me a pasado
<Thedemon007> ok hibrivan haora has un : sudo apt-get update
<hibrivan> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/drivers-only/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Thedemon007> mm si hibrivan al parecer ese repo se ha caido http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/drivers-only/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/ pero no importa
<hibrivan> aja...
<Thedemon007> has de nuevo sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<STALKER> ya compañeros de linux nos vemos mañana yo creo
<hibrivan>  No pude abrir el fichero /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_xorg-edgers_drivers-only_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<Thedemon007> mm no instalo ningun paquete ni nada?
<hibrivan> si leyo paquetes, creo arbol de dependencias, la informacion del estado y todo esto lo hiso bien
<hibrivan> solo lo que te puse anteriormente no lo pudo hacer
<Thedemon007> mmm bueno has algo el paquete xserver-xorg-video-openchrome esta en el repo marverick main
<Thedemon007> tal vez no lo tengas activado
<hibrivan> y como lo activo?
<Thedemon007> has esto habre el centro de software no vayas a cerrar el terminal
<hibrivan> aja y luego...
<Thedemon007> luego en editar> origenes de soft
<Thedemon007> hay marca las cuatro primeras casillas
<hibrivan> ya esta
<Thedemon007> y dime si alguna no estaba marcada?
<hibrivan> las 4 primeras ya estaban marcaadas
<[A]KangB> Buenos días
<Thedemon007> Mmm que raro hay mismo es esa venta de origenes del soft
<Thedemon007> ve a la pestaña
<Thedemon007> otro software
<hibrivan> pues si pero ya estaba marcada, quiza como dices, tal vez no estan??
<hibrivan> en esa otra pestaña que hago??
<Thedemon007> no desmarca la que esta dando lios xorg-edgers_drivers-onl
<hibrivan> desmarco ?? porque estan marcadas...
<Thedemon007> no solo desmarca una que diga
<Thedemon007> xorg-edgers_drivers-only
<hibrivan> hay dos que dicen eso, y ya las desmarque
<Thedemon007> la que dice http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<Thedemon007> no la desmarques
<hibrivan> pero una dde ellas tiene al final  (codigo fuente)
<hibrivan> si esta bien esa no las desmarque
<Thedemon007> solo esta  http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/drivers-only/ubuntu/
<Thedemon007> ok siera es el centro de soft
<hibrivan> ok... entonces la que tiene anexas lo del codigo fuente la dejo marcada...
<Thedemon007> si se refiere a /xorg-edgers/drivers-only/
<Thedemon007> desmarcalas
<hibrivan> ok...
<hibrivan> ya esta..
<Thedemon007> listo cierra el centro de soft y intenta de nuvo hacer el update
<Thedemon007> y instalar el paquete
<Thedemon007> sabes no:  sudo apt-get update y luego:  sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<hibrivan> ok...
<hibrivan> puse el primer comando y todo sali bien..
<hibrivan> en el segundo comando sale esto: No se pudo encontrar un paquete de fuentes para xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Thedemon007> mm que lio perate a ver algo
<hibrivan> hay algo mas que se pueda hacer??
<Thedemon007> hibrivan: ve de nuevo al centro de soft como antes te dije
<hibrivan> ok
<Thedemon007> en origenes de soft
<Thedemon007> en la pestaña otro soft
<Thedemon007> le das añadir
<Thedemon007> y pones esto:
<Thedemon007> deb http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted multiverse
<Thedemon007> y le das al boton añadir origen
<hibrivan> ya esta...
<Thedemon007> ok cierra el centro de soft as el update y de nuevoo intenta instalar el paquete
<Thedemon007> en ese repo esta ese paquete
<Thedemon007> que ubuntu tienes hibrivan 64 bits o 32 ??
<hibrivan> 32
<Thedemon007> como va esta vez si lo esta instalando?
<hibrivan> todo aparentemente va bien
<hibrivan> termino y al parecer todo bien...
<hibrivan> que sigue??
<Thedemon007> mm ok haora intenta ./autogen.sh
<Thedemon007> no con sudo
<Thedemon007> asi ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> ok
<Thedemon007> aff sudo ./autogen.sh
<hibrivan> terminó y aparentemente todo bien...
<Thedemon007> no marco ningun error no?
<hibrivan> pues no...
<Thedemon007> ok haora sudo make
<Thedemon007> luego sudo make install
<Thedemon007> si todo sale bien al hacer make claro
<hibrivan> si .... todo salio bien...
<hibrivan> en el segundo comando
<hibrivan> puso esto...
<hibrivan> make[2]: No se hace nada para «install-data-am».
<Thedemon007> mm creo que salio bien todo
<Thedemon007> insiste el sudo make y luego el sudo make install no?
<hibrivan> en el primer comando todo salio bien...
<hibrivan> en el segundo comando aparecieron varias oraciones como la que te mande anteriormente...
<Thedemon007> mm ok entonces haora actualiza con este comando: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> mm abre otro terminal que quiero ver algo
<hibrivan> haber dime
<Thedemon007> has este comando hibrivan sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> me pasas el link
<hibrivan> http://pastebin.com/jWDvruQg
<Thedemon007> como va hibrivan cuanto minutos faltan y que porcentaje va la actualizaciòn ??
<hibrivan> ya esta por terminar...
<hibrivan> ya termino...
<Thedemon007> reinicia a ver creo que con esto se resuelve el problema
<hibrivan> y despues de reiniciar la maquina hago algo para comprobar si se resolvio el problema??
<Thedemon007> mm pues esperate y te digo
<Thedemon007> con este comando hibrivan: glxinfo | grep render
<Thedemon007> si te aparece direct rendering: Yes
<Thedemon007> y no te aparece Software Rasterizer deberias de tener aceleración 3d
<hibrivan> me aparecio yes pero despues me aparecio esto:
<hibrivan> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<Thedemon007> mm entonces esperate
<Thedemon007> eso tambien decia un error relacionado con el pixmanp en el log
<hibrivan> si...
<Thedemon007> http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/p/pixman/libpixman-1-0_0.18.4-1_i386.deb
<Thedemon007> descarga ese paquete he instalalo probabremente te salga actualizar
<Thedemon007> en el log decia asegurece que pixman este en la version mas reciente
<Thedemon007> tienes la versión 0.18.4 y la nueva es 18.4-1
<hibrivan> dice el centro de software que ya tengo instalada una version posterior
<Thedemon007> y que sale en el boton? acualizar o instalar?
<hibrivan> no me daja instalarlo...
<hibrivan> dice que tengo intalada la version 0.21.4-1
<Thedemon007> seguramente se actualizo al hacer el upgrade si esa es la versión mas reciente pero entu log anterior decia [    17.567] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
<Thedemon007> has algo has este comando sudo service gdm restart
<Thedemon007> te va a cerrar todo
<Thedemon007> te reinicia la x
<hibrivan> ok...
<Thedemon007> luego intenta de nuevo glxinfo | grep render
<fosco_> buenas
<Thedemon007> buenas fosco_
<hibrido> hola thedemon ya estoy de vuelta y me sigue diciendo que hay un error... el mismo que te mencione hace rato...
<melkioth> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<melkioth> buenos dias!!!
<melkioth> aver, tengo un pekeño problema y necesito ayuda!! :)
<Thedemon007> reiniciaste hibrido ??
<hibrido> asi es.. de ahi vengo
<Thedemon007> melkioth: hola
<melkioth> hola!!!!
<melkioth> joder, no veas si kambia este irc al del windows de toa la vida
<melkioth> aver
<melkioth> necesito vuestra ayuda para una pekeña kosita tio.....
<melkioth> mira, ayer se me instalaron unos plugins los kuales me daban fallos de dependencia
<melkioth> y toy ya loko tio
<melkioth> he esho de to
<melkioth> he borrao hasta el sinaptic pero ahora no pudo volver a instalarlo porke el error persiste
<fosco_> melkioth, por favor intenta escribir bien, esto no es el messneger ni un sms, no te van a cobrar por cada letra que pongas
<melkioth> le h esho el apt get clen, el instal, el de todo, no m deja entrar pa kambiar los repositorios tampko ni na de na
<melkioth> vale vale
<melkioth> lo siento tio, tu sabes, la mala costumbre nocturna ;)
<fosco_> ok, lo primero que necesitamos es ver el error exacto
<melkioth> aver
<melkioth> os lo pongo
<melkioth> un segundo
<fosco_> escribe en un terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fosco_> pega todo lo que salga, comando incluido en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<melkioth> melchor@melchor:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<melkioth> sudo: unable to resolve host melchor
<melkioth> Leyendo lista de paquetes... ¡Error!
<melkioth> E: Dynamic MMap corrió fuera de la sala. Incremente el tamaño de APT::Cache-Limit. Valor actual: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<melkioth> E: Ocurrió un error mientras se procesaba texlive-lang-indic (NewFileDesc2)
<melkioth> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<STALKER> hola gente
<fosco_> melkioth, si pegas aquí te banearán, ahora estarás 1 minuto sin poder hablar, pega en pastebin.com
<melkioth> http://pastebin.com/Qcu1xMkU
<melkioth> aki teneis el pastebin
<fosco_> ok
<melkioth> kreo ke toy jodido, porke no me hace ni el apt ni nada de nada, me dice ke orden no enkontrada, kuando intento volver a instalarlo me da error :(
<fosco_> parece que hay un error serio en tu gestor de paquetes
<fosco_> tienes varias soluciones posibles, la que yo recomiendo es hacer copia de seguridad de tu carpeta /home y reinstalar el sistema
<melkioth> sips y no lo parece, eske has dao en el klavo ;)ç
<melkioth> eso s la ultima opcion ke kiero xD pero tambien la kontemplo :)
<fosco_> cualquier otra opcion será mucho más larga y complicada
<melkioth> otra solucion antes de machacar mi sistema operativo ?
<fosco_> de paso aprovechas para instalar una version más nueva, estás usando repositorios de lucid, que es una version ya antigua
<melkioth> bueno..... pues pa eso esta el pc..... si pudo solucionarlo.....
<melkioth> si tio, porke actualice de la 9.04 a la 10.04
<melkioth> es mas, tengo bajada la version 10.04 y todo
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, esto es -----> convert *.png *.jpg Pero no me pone los nombres... se los inventa... les llama *1.jpg *2.jpg.... ¿porqué?
<Sadlymistaken> Wenos dias por cierto jajajja
<melkioth> y lo mismo me copio la imagen y mando a este al infierno xD
<HerJo> utiliza aptitude
<melkioth> lo he esho herjo y nada de nada :)
<fosco_> melkioth, la otra solución sería limpiar la cahcé de repositorios y de paquetes descargados, revisar el archivo de repositorios para quitar los que dan conflictos y finalmente actualizar el sistema
<melkioth> y komo se hace eso ? xD
<fosco_> (por eso empecé recomendando el otro método)
<melkioth> vale vale
<melkioth> pues nada
<melkioth> instalare denuvo el sistema y ya os kontare :)
<melkioth> gracias por la ayuda eh......
<fosco_> no tardas más de 30 minutos y tienes el sistema actualizado y con los mismos archviso que tenías antes
<Sadlymistaken> Ainsss!!! no me salee
<Sadlymistaken> existe algun frontend para imagemagick??? me hace una cosas raras :(
<fosco_> puedes usar gthumb para hacer cambios a lotes de archivos
<Sadlymistaken> gthumb? vaya... suena a "miniaturas" fosco_
<fosco_> es un visor de imagenes como cualquier otro, pero soporta edición básica y tratamiento por lotes, a mi me resulta muy cómodo
<Sadlymistaken> uhm... ok, Gracias fosco_ siempre al pie del cañón, jejeje
<Sadlymistaken> uchaaaas achiaas chi chi chi chi
<fosco_> de nada
<user__> hola amigos, volvi a instalar ubuntu, borranndo windows y ahora no me deja usar el wifi, el boton de encendido no funciona
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584706/
<fosco_> user conecta por camble, actualiza el sistema, reinicia y activa el controlador de la wifi
<fosco_> posiblemente necesite descargarse una actualizacion del firmware
<fosco_> camble no, cable :)
<user__> si
<exio4> writeln ('Hola Mundo');
<exio4> che, tengo una existencial..   hagan un "/exec -o uptime" si estan desde xchat
<exio4>  07:26:26 up 4 days, 23:07,  4 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.07, 0.02    <--- Netbook      O_O
<fosco_> que quieres saber?
<exio4> sus uptimes..
<fosco_> 3 horas
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> se puede saber hace cuanto estan abiertas las X?
<fosco_> ls -l /var/log/X*
<exio4> jeje, no hace dos dias todavia.. :P
<exio4> tengo un problema con la hibernacion...
<exio4> cuando hiberno la pc se "hiberna" y cuando arranca inicia como si la apage
<exio4> sabes que puede ser?
<fosco_> ni idea no suelo usar ese tipo de apagados
<exio4> yo si.. cuando tengo que seguir rapido y me queda poca bateria como para suspender la pc
<exio4> es una netbook.. jeje
<exio4> alguien aca usa el boton "hibernar"?
<exio4> bue, que da, usare una maquina virtual para botear mi pendrive.. jeje
<exio4> saben donde puedo haber dejado la iso? >.<
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> como se hace para ver los nombres a las particiones?
<iqpi> exio4: lo mas fácil es que le eches un vistazo al fstab
<iqpi> exio4: si no te convence, échale un vistazo a gparted
<exio4> es que tengo el usb, con dos particiones
<exio4> ext3, y no se cual era la que tenia que borrar
<exio4> estoy instalando debian en el usb desde virtualbox..
<iqpi> entonces con gparted
<user__> hola, alguien sabe como hacer funcionar el idjc para la radio?
<iqpi> lo sabrás
<exio4> iqpi: si, es que no me arranca..jeje, pruebo de nuevo :P
<exio4> error: dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<exio4> cfdisk me tira un error.. tambien..
<exio4>   FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<exio4> fdisk  me tira errores, pero no muestra los nombres..
<exio4> Tarrasquero: tu debes saber..
<Tarrasquero> dime
<exio4> que comando hay que usar para saber el nombre de una particion
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<exio4> jeje, buenas
<exio4> :P
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<exio4> gparted me tira error, y cfdisk tambien
<exio4> jeje
<Tarrasquero> joe
<Tarrasquero> prueba mount -l
<Tarrasquero> o fdisk -l
<exio4> fdisk -l me tiro errores
<exio4> y no puedo montar la particion
<Tarrasquero> pega los errores...
<exio4> esta siendo ocupada por virtualbox (estoy instalando debian)
<exio4> ok
<exio4> espera.. hago un ls al usb (particion que monte hace un rato)
<exio4> u
<exio4> y funciona
<Tarrasquero> estas en ubuntu?
<exio4> debian..
<exio4> por?
<Tarrasquero> pues #debian-es
<exio4> estoy baneado..
<Tarrasquero> joe que has hecho?
<exio4> nada, solo OT + Verbosity alta
<exio4> OT's
<exio4> un canal paralelo #debian-es2
<exio4> :D
<exio4> tateti, ayudame una vez!
<user__> hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer funcionar el root?
<user__> es que quiero instalar una cosa pero no me deja
<exio4> sudo su
<user__> me dice permiso denegado
<Tarrasquero> user__: sudo -i
<fosco_> user__, no necesitas ser root para nada
<user__> es que al instalar esto
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584764/
<user__> no va
<fosco_> sudo -i
<fosco_> y luego ejecutas el echo....
<user__> si
<fosco_> pero eso no es "instalar" nada
<fosco_> simplemente estás escribiendo una opcion en un archivo de texto
<Tarrasquero> para eso no hace falta sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> a menos que sea de root
<exio4> si, le falta por que la redirecion se hace como usuario "normal"
<exio4> sudo -i y luego el comando
<Katarcis> que onda que tal el firefox 4?
<exio4> Katarcis: el firefox "original" ni idea, pero iceweasel4 esta de 10.
<Katarcis> si ese lo probe tambien en debian
<Katarcis> muy bueno
<exio4> jaja
<Katarcis> aca estoy mirando el de ubuntu y ps
<user__> yo lo que se
<Katarcis> es mejor el iceweasel
<Katarcis> xD
<user__> es que el firefox 3.6
<exio4> jaja
<user__> me iba leeeeeeeeentisimo, y tengo 30 megas xd
<Katarcis> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> para configurar FF y notar sensiblemente su mejora metan esto en su navegador 'about:config' 'si, tendré cuidadito' en filtro 'pipe' y pasan tres valores de false a true y el que falta de 4 a 8 y ya está :P
<exio4> ahora esta mejor el tema de velocidad del navegador
<exio4> o de internet?
<Tarrasquero> es mas que nada la forma de buscar el servidor y eso
<exio4> ahh, ok :P
<Tarrasquero> '4' es el nº de repeticiones que hace
<exio4> algun tip mas?
<exio4> jeje
<Katarcis> bueno me voy a parcial de fisica
<Katarcis> adios
<Katarcis> cuidaros :P
<exio4> que te vaya bien
<exio4> ;)
<Katarcis> gracias
<user__> sabeis a que puede ser debido, que cuando abra el programa de radio idjc, me diga, cannot open alsa
<user__> o.o?
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584779/
<erUSUL> user__: configura idjc para que use pulseaudio
<user__> mhhhh
<user__> es que ya no me deja entrar esperad
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584780/
<erUSUL> user__: por lo que veo en su web usa jack
<exio4> jaja, que loco
<erUSUL> The JACK sound server needs to be running in order to run IDJC.
<user__> mhhhh ;:/
<user__> ya me estoy cansando con este programa, la madre xd
<user__> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<user__> como que es en ussooo Dx???
<user__> voy a reiniciar a ver si se soluciona
<Tukeke> s
<exio4> holas
<exio4> Tarrasquero: estoy desde la instalacion de debian :D
<exio4> I love 'chroot'
 * exio4 love 'chroot'
<exio4> cual queda mejor? :P
<exio4> una consulta sobre grub
<exio4> grub2*
<exio4> se puede instalar en un usb?
<Tarrasquero> si
<exio4> que botee el mismo usb.. como lo hace con los discos
<exio4> ahh, ok, entonces vamos bien
<exio4> puedo botear un syslinux de otra particion
<Tarrasquero> grub-install /dev/sdx
<exio4> o tengo que configurar todo de nuevo?
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<exio4> jeje, eso lo hare cuando termine la instalacion :P
<exio4> che, me quedo en stable, o me paso a testing (o sid)
<exio4> ?
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Tarrasquero> :)
<exio4> vamos para alla?¿
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<Tarrasquero> no pudo
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<exio4> que?
<exio4> !ultra-off-topic
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ultra-off-topic'.
<exio4> que
<exio4> que lastima. estaba por hacer un ultra-off-topic
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> ** Ruido de suspenso **
<exio4> Tarrasquero: go off-topic? please :D
<ivedci89-desktop> nicolasprieto91 ... ÇDe donde sos?
<exio4> isik gud inglish
<exio4> ispik*
<exio4> spik.. perdon.. :P
<fosco_> exio4, te la estas jugando con el off-topic
<exio4> uhh, 55 mb...
<exio4> fosco_: es que quiero preguntarle algo a Tarrasquero ._.
<exio4> y en el off-topic todavia no esta permitido
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> uh, tengo un tremendo lag.. cierro el irc ;)
<Administrador_> Buenos días xd
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<ivedci89-desktop> buenas Tarrasquero
<Administrador_> mm una pregunta
<Administrador_> al ensamblador de windows es diferente que el de gnu/linux, no? (mismos bits)
<Administrador_> mm depende el tipo de asm, ok
<Exio4> holas
<Exio4> :D
<elmurci> holas
<Exio4> :D
<Administrador_> o/ xD
<Exio4> Administrador_: que es ese emoticon?
<Administrador_> un tipo saludando xDD
<Exio4> ah. XD
<Exio4> Administrador_: vamos al OT!
<Exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Administrador_> ...
<Exio4> ._. dale ._. aca nos cencuran (??)
<Administrador_> si están todos durmiendo xD
<Exio4> jaja
<Exio4> no creas. :P
<Administrador_> xD
<Exio4> sos de arg?
<Exio4> (._.)
<Administrador_> Spëín
<Administrador_> xD, tú?
<Exio4> ahhh. :P
<Exio4> t??
<Exio4> estoy desde finch.. :P veo todo raro (??)
<Exio4> me gusta mas irssi
<Administrador_> wtf...
<Exio4> jaja
<Exio4> estoy instalando debian che, y no quiero iniciar las X
<Administrador_> aps, xq no?
 * Exio4 odia actualizar el kernel...
<Exio4> no se.. demasiada fiaca
<Administrador_> ;S
<Exio4> ahora no tengo montado nada
<Administrador_> Command Life #
<Exio4> solo el proc, el home y el /
<Exio4> xD
<Exio4> te falto el
<Exio4> :getalife:
<Administrador_> xDD,naa ¬¬
<Exio4> jaja, :D
<Administrador_> tss, estudiando*
<Administrador_> de dónde eres :O
<Exio4> ahh, ok ;)
<Exio4> argentina :D
<Administrador_> (ya hemos abierto un canal privado xD)
<Exio4> jaja
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Exio4> ya nos fuimos a otro lado.. jeje
<Administrador_> Hola fosco_ :)
<dylan66> alguien ayuda con una impresoa?
<Exio4> que marca?¿
<Tarrasquero> dylan66: estas todavia con la canon?
<dylan66> canon pixma ip2500
<dylan66> sii jaja
<dylan66> faltaba un paquete para que me reconociera el modelo
<Tarrasquero> !cups
<kubot> En Ubuntu las impresiones se realizan a través del CUPS. Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS - http://linuxprinting.org (drivers) | Configuración en http://localhost:631
<dylan66> cups driver gutenprint
<Exio4> !ubunchu
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ubunchu'.
<Exio4> ._.
<dylan66> tambien puede ser que la impresora estuvo mucho tiempo sin uso
<dylan66> cupsys cupsys-client
<dylan66> no tengo esos paquetes en mis repos
<jhrllo> holas para todos
<Exio4> holas
<jhrllo> Exio4 que tal
<Exio4> bien, vos?
<Administrador_> bye!
<jhrllo> vin por a qui pasanso el ratito
<Exio4> jeje, :P
<jhrllo> la verdad es que me aburia un poquito
<Exio4> jaja, yo igual
<Exio4> estoy instalando debian, y tengo que bajar un monton de cosas de internet >.<
<jhrllo> uf
<jhrllo> yo lo tengo en otro pc esqueeze
<Exio4> jeje, yo estoy instalando ese :D
<jhrllo> squeeze
<jhrllo> pue ba de visio
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jhrllo> la spu consume muy poco
<Tukeke> !ot
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe de una canal de lenguaje c en español
<kubot> Tukeke: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> ajajaja
<Exio4> Tukeke: jaja
<jhrllo> Tukeke muy buenas
<Exio4> jhrllo: estas en el OT?
<Tukeke> buenas
<Exio4> wiii, termino!
<Exio4> :D
<jhrllo> eso que es
<Exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Exio4> es para preguntarte algo sobre debian
<jhrllo> ok
<jhrllo> acabo de cambiar la spu a mi pc 1700 por 2800 --afectara esto a mi instalacion debian squeeze ???
<Exio4> no creo
<Exio4> el kernel por default es generico ;)
<jhrllo> creo que si
<Exio4> yo corro debian testing en dos pc con el mismo kernel y son totalmente distintas
<Exio4> una es una netbook y otra es una desktop.. jej
<jhrllo> la netbook que es
<Exio4> netbook, acer one... intel atom
<Exio4> la desktop amd duron 900mhz 320mb ram
<jhrllo> ok
<Exio4> uhh, 1 hs y media mas
<Exio4> jaja
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> nesecito ayuda
<jhrllo> ojo como entiendes : bueno me paso a :#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rbndj8> ayer actualice de la 10.4 a 11.4 y los iconos se movieron todos
<rbndj8> y quisiera tenerlos como estaban antes
<arielsanflo> desistala compiz
<arielsanflo> entra como classic
<fosco_> rbndj8, a que te refieres con "se movieron"
<arielsanflo> creo que se refiere al escritorio
<arielsanflo> lo que pasa es que el 11.04
<rbndj8> osea estan en una barra lateral
<arielsanflo> viene preinstalado con unity
<fosco_> rbndj8, esa es la interfaz unity, la interfaz por defecto en ubuntu 11.04
<arielsanflo> pero antes de entrar donde se coloca la contraseña
<arielsanflo> busca session clasica
<arielsanflo> y ya otra vez igual
<fosco_> rbndj8, si quieres seguir usando el sistema antiguo en el momento de poner tu nombre de usuario en la barra inferior cambia el tipo de sesion a Escritorio Clasico Gnome
<arielsanflo> fosco
<arielsanflo> un canal en español de lenguaje c
<fosco_> ni idea
<rbndj8> fosco no lo puedo hacer por consola
<fosco_> no, el tipo de sesion se cambia en el momento de hacer login grafico
<fosco_> lo cambias una vez y ya quedará asignado como sesion por defecto
<rbndj8> osea tengo que reiniciar
<fosco_> no, solo cerrar sesion
<rbndj8> aunque cuando la reinicio no me pide clave
<fosco_> pues dale ahora a cerrar sesion, ahora te la pedirá y le podrás indicar el tipo de sesion que quieres
<rbndj8> le di a cerrar sesion y no me da ninguna opcion
<rbndj8> pero lo intentare de new
<rbndj8> fosco lo ise pero cuando la reinicie no se quedo con la vista clasica
<fosco_> pues debería quedarse, desactiva la entrada automatica y lo cambias al entrar
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> gracias de todas formas
<Exio4> mm
<casa> wenas
<casa> que paquetes se necesitan para gestionar las wireless?
<casa> wicd? wicd-daemon?
<Exio4> wireless-tools?
<casa> Exio4, si esta instalado, el iwconfig me la muestra correctamente
<Exio4> ahh, ok
<casa> Exio4, pero no me aparecen las wireless disponibles que son 3
<Exio4> entonces wicd, esta mejor que network-manager
<Exio4> pero gustos son gustos
<Exio4> casa: tienes los drivers?
<casa> Exio4, supongo que si, pero dime cuales son
<Exio4> dime tu placa primero
<Exio4> broadcom?
<casa> Exio4, son ralink
<Exio4> mmm, ni idea con las ralink, lo siento
<Exio4> :(
<casa> Exio4, firmware-ralink?
<Exio4> talvez.. pero no se, no tengo esas placas
<angelsystem> hola
<Exio4> holas :D
<Sr_ubuntu> hola
<angelsystem> tengo un problema al instalar el netbeans 6.9 en kubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> system("echo hola xD");
<angelsystem> No protocol specified
<Exio4> echo "Hola"
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDDDDD
<angelsystem> me sale ese mensaje
<Exio4> writeln('Hola');
<Sr_ubuntu> >.>
<Sr_ubuntu> yo prefieor poner doble comilla
<Sr_ubuntu> xd
<Exio4> Sr_ubuntu: es pascal..
<Sr_ubuntu> y no puedes elegirlo? ok.
<Sr_ubuntu> L o a d i n g . . .
<Exio4> ._.
<Sr_ubuntu> xD
<Exio4> angelsystem: mm
<Exio4> como lo instalas?
<angelsystem> sudo ./netbeans-6.5-ml-linux.sh
<Exio4> prueba sin sudo
<Exio4> creo que corre sin instalar
<Exio4> creo..
<Sr_ubuntu> ./netbeans-6.5-ml-linux.sh --help
<Exio4> jeje
<Sr_ubuntu> oye exio
<Sr_ubuntu> pascal tiene bibliotecas?
<Exio4> si?
<Exio4> uses algo_aca;
<Exio4> ?
<angelsystem> el mismo error
<Sr_ubuntu> se
<Sr_ubuntu> ..
<angelsystem> ./netbeans-6.9-ml-linux.sh
<Exio4> angelsystem: mm, ni idea.. prueba lo que dice Sr_ubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> angelsystem: pues en google sale a la primera
<Sr_ubuntu> http://www.esdebian.org/foro/29908/no-protocol-specified-debian-lenny
<Sr_ubuntu> http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/netbeans-installation-problem-486284/&ei=91-LTZK7BtGbhQfoocDFDg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CDQQ7gEwAQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dno%2Bprotcol%2Bspecifiqued%2Bnetbeans%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D821%26prmd%3Divns
<Sr_ubuntu> me va a mutear el bot..
<Exio4> jjajajaajaja
<angelsystem> ok
 * Exio4 esta comiendo empanadas.. >D
 * Sr_ubuntu quiere robarle una... :(
<Exio4>  /send Sr_ubuntu /dev/empanada/1
<Sr_ubuntu> :D gracias por enviarme al mundo de la empanada xD
<Exio4> xd
<luckatoni> buenas
<Exio4> holas luckatoni
<Sadlymistaken> xD wenas niños/as
<Exio4> holas Sadlymistaken
<Exio4> xd
<Command_Life> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<luckatoni> alguien probo el entorno de escritorio suggar?
<Exio4> no, pero si me das dos horas
<Exio4> te lo pruebo
<Exio4> ahora estoy instalando debian..xD
<el_inventor> Bien dia a tod@s!
<Sadlymistaken> gracias e igualmente el_inventor
<Exio4> el_inventor: =D como va?
<luckatoni> yo estoy con suse ahora mismo, pero instalar sugar en suse se antoja un poco lioso
<el_inventor> bien gracias Sadlymistaken , Exio4 , inventando un rato.. jeje
<Exio4> xD
<Peras_Traigo> a las buenas
<el_inventor> una pregunta... alguien por aqui trabaja con gambas?
<Exio4> el_inventor: yo un poco
<Command_Life> alguien me pasa la dirección del irc hispano por favor
<Exio4> Peras_Traigo: =)
<Exio4> x
<Exio4> d
<Command_Life> el_inventor: no, pero yo me las como
<Exio4> jajaja
<Command_Life> ;]
<Peras_Traigo> hi Exio4
<el_inventor> Command_Life,  lol
<luckatoni> irc://irc.irc-hispano.org/
<fosco_> Command_Life, irc.irc-hispano.org
<Command_Life> thanks fosco_!
<el_inventor> Exio4,  es que tengo problemas con unos reportes
<Exio4> el_inventor: eso no lo manejo.. lo siento
<el_inventor> up's
<el_inventor> =/
<el_inventor> es que en el anal de gambas los unicos que estamos somo el bot y yo =(
<Exio4> anal o.O
<Command_Life> xD
<Sadlymistaken> gambas?
<Exio4> (._.)
<Sadlymistaken> jajajajaja
<Lancro> anal de gambas?
<Sadlymistaken> Lancro, si te has quedado como yo de perplejo
<Exio4> jaja
<el_inventor> Exio4,  error de tipeo... =P  * CANAL
<Exio4> xD
<el_inventor> LOL
<el_inventor> es que tego varios dias sin dormir
<Exio4> el_inventor: se nota =)
<Sadlymistaken> xD jajajajajajaja
<Command_Life> fosco_: qué raro, no puedo ver la lista de canales en el irc-hispano
<fosco_> Command_Life, si usas xchat menu servidor - lista de canales
<Sadlymistaken> jajaja gracias fosco_ yo siempre hacia eso de /list y me aparecia una lista enorme sin colocar ni filtrar... xD
<luckatoni> y recuerda, la lista no te sale en el propio canal, si no en el canal de la propia red, en este caso freenode
<Command_Life> fosco_: eos hago
<Command_Life> ahora
<Command_Life> le di a recargar, gracias
<el_inventor> alguien mas trabaja con gambas2?
<luckatoni> aptitude, zypper, yum, apt-get? quien da mas?xd
<Exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Exio4> vamos al OT
<Command_Life> luckatoni: XD
<Exio4> XD
<Command_Life> pacman -S
<Command_Life> :)
<Exio4> jeje
<Exio4> yaourt, emerge, etc
<luckatoni> no me quieren aqui, me voy,xd
<Command_Life> xDD
<Exio4> pero eso va al ot!
<Exio4> jaja
<lautarus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/584883/   -Me tira un error que está descripto en el pastebin, alguna ayuda se agradece-
<marula> hola, cuando, inicio Lubuntu me aparece antes de arrancar el escritorio de que tiene errores el disco de /home... como lo soluciono?
<lautarus> " falta un operando despues del 0 "
<dabor> marula, normalmente los corrige el sistema en cada inicio
<marula> si, pero cada vez que inicio sale...
<el_inventor> entonces nadie trabaja con gambas2?
<Exio4> jeje, al parecer. :P
<Exio4> conozco un chico. pero trabajo con gambas3
<el_inventor> no importa, es sobre un componete
<Exio4> ahh, bueno
<el_inventor> es que tengo un problema con la incompatibilidad de la aplicacion que estoy haciendo con componentes QT
<juanito1> hola como instalo el firefox 4 en ubuntu 10.10 ?
<alexanderunifiis> Un poco de google no hace mal, aqui la respuesta: http://goo.gl/l0PFH
<juanito1> es que uso BING =D
<alexanderunifiis> :o con razón, entonces no te culpo.
<juanito1> xD
<dabor> juanito1, si te bajas el paquete tar.gz, se descomprime y se ejecuta firefox (no se instala)
<juanito1> ya
<juanito1> no hay un tipo de upgrade desde el mismo firefox :S
<juan__> hola
<juan__> alguien podria ayudarme con algo de kubuntu
<cousteau> ¿algún programa para abrir XPS?
<fosco_> evince deberia abrirlo
<cousteau> (archivos creados con Windows; equivalente al "imprimir como archivo PS" pero mal hecho)
<cousteau> fosco_, pues no
<cousteau> lo intenté pero no
<fosco_> si tienes kde prueba con okular
<cousteau> el ordenador sólo me lo reconoce como si fuese un zip
<cousteau> no se da el caso
<cousteau> he probado también con inkscape... voy a ver si imagemagick o gimp...
<cousteau> imagemagick `identify` me dice: "identify: no decode delegate for this image format" y luego "identify: XPS delegate failed `top_ncd.xps'"
<cousteau> lo segundo no sé qué significa
<fosco_> quizá esté mal "construido"
<fosco_> que dice file?
<cousteau> que es un zip
<cousteau> (igual que los ODF y los OOXML)
<cousteau> bueno... tampoco me importa mucho
<cousteau> quizá lo que haga sea instalar PDFCreator en el ordenador con el que creé el XPS (si me dejan; el problema es que no es mío)
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> alguien sabe donde se ven los programas al inicio en lxde?
<cousteau> mauricio, no hay "Aplicaciones al inicio" en LXDE (al menos en Lucid)
<cousteau> tienes que crear un lanzador y ponerlo en una carpeta
<mauricio> y como?
<mauricio> en q carpeta?
<cousteau> (no me acuerdo en cuál, espera que ahora lo miro)
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> tambien voy a buscar
<mauricio> cousteau: ya lo encontre, gracias
<cousteau> ~/.config/autostart
<mauricio> jeje yo lo vi aca /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/
<cousteau> usa mejor ~/.config/autostart
<cousteau> que es del usuario
<mauricio> ok
<cousteau> ahí creas un archivo .desktop tipo esto:   http://codepad.org/aHOoNlFv
<cousteau> o bien simplemente copias el archivo .desktop de la aplicación (que está en /usr/share/applications) a esa carpeta
<sara_> Amigos alguien me puede decir como puedo descargar de megaoupload
<sara_> cuando le doy a descargar me dise que e exedido el limite de descarga
<juanito1> sara_, apaga tu router y vuelvelo a prender
<sara_> ok
<juanito1> puedes crear un script para que haga eso, si es que no gustas de moverte mucho
<sara_> juanitol sigo en la misma
<sara_> Amigos alguien me puede decir como puedo descargar de megaoupload cuando le doy a descargar me dise que e exedido el limite de descarga
<cousteau> sara_, pues esperas a que finalice el límite de descarga
<cousteau> que creo que como mucho es 1 día
<cossier> sara_, haz lo que dice juanito1 creo que tiene que funcionar
<sara_> y no hay algun programa para ubuntu como el hidemi ip de windows
<cousteau> sí... usar una cadena de proxies, supongo
<cousteau> cossier, no si tienes IP fija
<cossier> cousteau, ahh entonces a esperar!!!
<juanito1> jgaviria, de donde eres ?
<jgaviria> Colombia
<juanito1> vale
<jgaviria> juanito tu de donde eres ?
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<llancor> ayuda con kwin en kubuntu!!
<llancor> no inician los efectos de escritorio al inicio
<llancor> tengo ke activarlos manualmente
<llancor> aparte me corre mas lento ke Ubuntu........
<llancor> cri cri...
<llancor> cri cri..
<llancor> mmm..
<llancor> seguire buscando..
<llancor> ayuda dios google!!
<Lancro> a mi me va de lujo
<Lancro> pero vamos ni idea de como ayudarte
<llancor> vale... ni yo aparte desintale kwin para usar compiz y no corre
<llancor> asike seguire con ubuntu
<pepe123456> hola necesito ayuda, referente aun pedido de un disco de Ubunto, estoy en el lugar correcto??
<m4v> pepe123456: te refieres a los cds de shitip?
<m4v> shipit*
<pepe123456> asi es
<pepe123456> segun ellos dicen que he recibido demasiados Cd pero nunca lo habia solicitado anteriormente
<m4v> no, no manejamos eso y no podemos ayudarte ahí :(
<pepe123456> Ok, gracias no me queda otra que descargarlo, aunque mi conexcion es muy lenta,
<m4v> pepe123456: voy a preguntar si hay algún canal para ver eso
<llancor> m yo pedi un cd cd ubuntu 10.04  y no puedo pedir  mas.....
<juanito1> hola
<juanito1> me salen mal las paginas web con flash en el firefox 4 :S
<juanito1> alguien sabe porque ?
<Lancro> juanito1: solo en el 4?
<juanito1> sip
<Lancro> que raro
<valen> no me reconoce el monitor  despues de cambiarlo a TV
<llancor> juanito no te calientes la cabesa usa chrome o  chommiun....... para navegar..
<llancor> tiene mas extenciones ke mozila
<juanito1> si bueno uso chromium, pero queria probar el fx4
<valen> no me reconoce mi monitor despues de probralo en la tele y poner de nuevo el monitor
<iqpi> llancor: en eso creo que te equivocas, firefox sigue teniendo muchas mas extensiones.
<Lancro> yo lo probare cuando actualice normal, por ahora uso chrome tambien
<juanito1> si el chromium no tiene  download helper
<pepe123456> Gracias, estare a la espera
<sebikul> valen, necesitamos mas informacion que solo la situacion (ej, placa de video, drivers usados, etc)
<juanito1> el chromium me parece mas liviano que el chrome
<llancor> bueno tengo los dos porsica
<m4v> pepe123456: igual, los cds de shipit tardan en llegar entre 2 semanas y un mes, si puedes descargarlo capaz a fin de cuestas puede ser más rápido.
<valen> no puedo  subir la resolucion de 320 x 480
<valen> al cambiar de monitor no lo reconoce en  la ventana grafica
<pepe123456> Bueno, eso hare la situacion es que me conecto desde mi trabajo, aunque no importaria esperar dos meses por ese valioso disco, jajaja
<pepe123456> Gracias por la ajuda m4v
<pepe123456> ayuda
<juanito1> saben si el firefox viene con el flash player 10.2 instalado ?
<juanito1> el fx4
<jamesjedimaster> no, el flash player se instala por separado
<valen> al conectarlo a mi tele de plasma se autoajusta pero al cambiarlo al monitor  no me lo reconoce
<juanito1> el codigo para instalar el flash player 10.2 plz
<llancor> y el shockwave tampoco..........
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer juanito1
<xangua> llancor: no hay shockwave para linux
<juanito1> xangua, si eso acabo de ver, porque no hay shockwave para linux ?
<xangua> no se, preguntale a adobe :S
<juanito1> no hay flash player 10.2 para pcs de 32 bits ?
<valen> no puedo  subir la resolucion de 320 x 480  al cambiar de monitor no lo reconoce en  la ventana grafica
<valen>  al conectarlo a mi tele de plasma se autoajusta pero al cambiarlo al monitor  no me lo reconoce
<Lancro> juanito1: no lo he probado en firefox4, pero hay una extension de firefox para tener el ultimo flash
<Lancro> se llama flash aid
<Lancro> instalala a ver si asi lo solucionas
<m4v> pepe123456: no parece que haya un canal, si no hay un email de contacto en la página de shipit me temo que tendrás de bajar el iso.
<juanito1> grax Lancro
<valen> van venga echarme 1 cable q puedo hacer?=?????????
<sebikul> valen, si nos provees toda la información no podemos ayudarte
<valen> sekibul: q necesitas saber?
<pepe123456> Bueno ya no nos compliquemos,   .........descargando.... jajaja, gracias
<juanito1> valen, primeramente que quieres hacer ?
<valen> no me reconoce monitor PC  despues de cambiarlo por TV
<juanito1> valen, respondome que quieres hacer ?
<valen> quiero ajustar la resolucion , q se desconfigura cuando uso oel monitor
<sebikul> valen, que placa de video tienes?
<juanito1> valen_, que placa de video tienes ?
<juanito1> debe tener una integrada :S
<valen__> quiero ajustar la resolucion , q se desconfiguro cuando cambie el monitor de mi pc por la tele del salon y ahora al conectar de nuevo el del pc no me lo reconoce y nopuedo subir de 320x480
<valen__> tengo una place de video geforced 7025
<fosco_> valen__, pulsa ctrl+alt+f1 para salir a modo texto
<fosco_> pon tu nombre de usuario y contraseña
<ivedci89-pcvieja> hola chicos les escribo desde un intel pentium mmx 200MHertz 60MB Ram  lamentablemente no pude poner ninguna distro de linux ubuntu, y DSL solo arrancaba pero no se instalaba... probé que tal con el disco de win y salio andando... con tal de usarla lo dejo... pero si me sugieren algo que funcione realmente que sea de linux.... lo pongo... ahora escribo desde pidgin para güin
<Tarrasquero> valen__: lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> así no se puede ayudar :P
<jamesjedimaster> ivedci89-pcvieja: hasta xubuntu puede ser demasiado pesada para esa maquina, prueba con puppy linux o knopix
<juanito1> ivedeci89-pcvieja prueba con puppy linux o knopix son los mejores
<juanito1> ivedci89-desktop, mejor es puppy
<llancor> ived........yo e usado pupy y es rapido para maquinas lentas
<ivedci89-pcvieja> knopix??? no lo conozco... pero el puppy queda solo con linea de comandos en esta pc... o no lo sé usar.
<llancor> y tiene muxos controladores wlan
<ivedci89-desktop> pero eso no hace falta en la pc vieja...
<juanito1> debe ser como el back track al iniciar te sale linea de comandos y debes poner startx para iniciar la interfaz
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhhh
<llancor> pero para mi es importante
<ivedci89-desktop> jeje  justo me imaginaba algo asi...
<llancor> ya ke no pago por internet
<llancor> ademas existe un paquete para traducir pupy al español
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja... si.. yo tengo un par de vecinos como vos...
<juanito1> puedes usar distros antiguas ...
<juanito1> como solaris ?
<ivedci89-desktop> solaris...esa si se me pasó por alto...
<juanito1> tienes muchas opciones decidete por una y segui adelante
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<llancor> esa no la e usado pero
<llancor> pero pupy te la recomiendo aparte viene con el instalador para chromiun
<llancor> ke es un buen navegador
<ivedci89> sisi
<ivedci89> es bueno... y yo  de firefox o chrommium no salgo...
<llancor> y herramientas de oficina muy ligueras
<juanito1> claro depende para que la quieres, si quieres levantar el sistema y recuperar datos con distros antiguas te basta, o hasta un live dvd - cd, si buscas una distro nativa o es knopix o puppy para que te mantegas actualizado
<llancor> reproductores
<ivedci89> la pc vieja esa... tiene dos discos de dos gigas...
<ivedci89> podre instalar en el restante el linux?
<ivedci89> funcionará un grub ahí?
<juanito1> obvio
<llancor> mmmm problemas con el grub
<juanito1> la grub no llega ni a 1mb
<llancor> te recomiendo ke sakes los otros discos antes de instalar
<llancor> asi podras eleguir desde la bios la distra a correr
<ivedci89> porque el DSL hacia como que instalaba pero al reiniciar... aparecia el letrero "Error al cargar el SO"
<llancor> ke distro?
<ivedci89> ahora quedó con la chotada de güin en uno de los discos y el otro disco sin usar...
<ivedci89> DSL es DamnSmallLinux
<ivedci89> es Live
<llancor> creo ke es el mismo ke trae hiren boot cd o no?
<ivedci89> ni la menor idea...
<llancor> mira linux tiene distros a monton
<llancor> pera cada nesecidad
<llancor> cual es la tuya
<llancor> navegar
<llancor> seguridad
<ivedci89> una vez vi una distro que creo que era para arrancar contraseñas del güin cruz de palo, que era re liviano y tenia de todo... pero perdi ese disco, o no lo encuentro...
<juanito1> claro depende de la necesidad
<ivedci89> seguridad no tanto...
<llancor> el trinity?
<llancor> offline?
<llancor> ercomander
<ivedci89> navegar casi no... es un PC que se usaria para texto y planillas... navegar muy rara vez... pero que pueda conectarse a un messenger es para un negocio de mi vieja JA!..
<valen> no me detecta el monitor  no puedo subir de resolucion 640x480 y un recuadro arriba izquierda pone:desconocida
<juanito1> alguien sabe como pasar el audio a texto ? el audio esta en un video
<ivedci89> uhhh eso lo vi hacer en güin... pero ni idea en linux...
<llancor> pupy tiene para .ppt  .doc  .exl .odt
<llancor> etc
<juanito1> ivedci89, puppu basta
<juanito1> puppy
<ivedci89> vale...
<valen> por favor,  no me detecta el monitor  no puedo subir de resolucion 640x480 y un recuadro arriba izquierda pone:desconocida
<ivedci89> entonces entro con puppy y le tecleo startx
<ivedci89> ?
<llancor> no pos
<juanito1> valen, de cuantas pulgadas es tu notebook o tu netbook ?
<valen> es 1 monitor pc de 19 pulgadas
<llancor> la puede poner en usb o cd la corres en el pc
<llancor> y corre solo
<llancor> creo ke pide configuracion de grafica
<llancor> pero es todo simple
<ivedci89> sudo reboot now
<ivedci89> perdon...
<llancor> ivedci89  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8993900/instalar-puppy-linux-5_2-y-actualizar-burg.html
 * xoan_ buenas
<llancor> viene asta con gparted ke mas facil
<valen> por favor,  no me detecta el monitor  no puedo subir de resolucion 640x480 y un recuadro arriba izquierda pone:desconocida
<cossier> valen, es PC o laptop
<valen> pc
<cossier> valen, has mirado en controladores restringidos si te la detecta
<cossier> es decir Controladores Adicionales
<valen> en NVIDIA x server
<valen> y en preferencias d monitor
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes/noches
<valen>  te refieres a eso?
<cossier> Sistema->Adminstracion->Coontroladores Adicionales
<slatan> alguien sabe como pasar imagenes '.svg' a formato '.png' de forma masiva?
<cossier> slatan, se me ocurre el comando convert
<cossier> slatan, creo que esta en el paquete imagemagick
<slatan> crossier; ok lo tengo
<slatan> uff, no tengo ni idea de como usarlo
<erAbuelo> mirate el man xD
<slatan> estoy en ello :)
<erAbuelo> aunque con la de opciones que tiene debe ser casi como la biblia xD
<cossier> estoy mirando el man y acojona
<slatan> :)
<erAbuelo> yo probaria con: convert loquesea.svg loquesea.png
<erAbuelo> y ver que pasa xD
<slatan> acabo de intentarlo y mata completamente la imagen
<erAbuelo> opor intentarlo no cobraban xDD
<slatan> voy a intentar con rsvg-convert...
<cossier> http://pastebin.com/fqz2xSJC
<cossier> slatan, un link con iun ejemplo que encontre del uso de convert
<enjuto> buenas
<slatan> crossier; leyendo...
<enjuto> tengo un problema al intentar instalar droidcam en ubuntu
<enjuto> no soy capaz
<enjuto>  -- INSTALL:  Moving droidcam driver and executable to system folders..
<enjuto>  -- INSTALL:  Registering DroidCam device driver
<enjuto> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/droidcam_v4l.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<enjuto> me da ese error, perdon...
<enjuto> por no usar pastebin
<enjuto> http://pastebin.com/LjE7ExrF
<enjuto> una ayudita
<ivedci89-desktop> reemplazo de Ares para Ubuntu? pero con la misma Red de Ares? (sin usar wine)
<xangua> amm y tu helado de que lo quieres¿¿ :P
<xangua> pss hace mucho oí hablar de toxic, pero tienes que hacer un montón de cosas para que ande la red de ares, y al menos yo no pude :S
<cossier> ivedci89-desktop, amule y transmission o vuze o bittornado
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja... pregunto asi porque sé que hay... una amiga a la que yo le habia instalado ubuntu encontro eso pero ahora no se ni como se llama...
<linux-k> chigos algien sabe algoooo de drbox
<slatan> vaya he conseguido hacerlo funcionar, he usado; '$ for i in *; do rsvg-convert $i -o `echo $i | sed -e 's/svg$/png/'`; done' , gracias
<dannyLopez68> buenas tardes
<dannyLopez68> resulta que me "cargue" ña carpeta de las fuentes, como las puedo recuperar?
<Katarcis> dannyLopez68,  jajaja
<Katarcis> xD
<jorge> buenas
<omikron4> Crashbit: , me dio problemas el chntpw por el tema de la contraseña de win y lo deje como estaba, solo dejando el tema del grub 2 gracias a tu blog y modificar la contraseña root... :( me di por vencido.. no me funcionaba el chntpw y sin embargo funciona con trinity kit rescue.. y eso que dice que usa el chntpw.. pero a mI no me hacia caso despues de aplicar cambios :(
<CaperucitaRoja> en sabe por qué el grub2 me tira "you need to load the kernel first"... uptade-grub2 parece funcionar
<CaperucitaRoja> ¿?
<omikron4> CaperucitaRoja: te habras cargado el kernel??
<CaperucitaRoja> no, el kernel está
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja: di lo que has hecho antes del fallo
<omikron4> CaperucitaRoja: tambien ocurre que despues de hacer el update-grub hay que hacer grub-install /dev/sda o hda
<CaperucitaRoja> me pasó esto a partir de una instalación nueva, con chroot puedo correr en entorno gráfico y todo, pero no hay caso para arrancarlo
<CaperucitaRoja> ya hice eso, encuentra el nuevo SO y escribe su entrada correspondiente, pero no me deja arrancarlo
<omikron4> mira.. bajate este script y lo corres con cd live o el usb live. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<CaperucitaRoja> en un principio no andaba el grub para nada, tuve arreglarlo con un liveCd, y sigo revolviendo pero no doy con la solución
<CaperucitaRoja> qué es eso???
<omikron4> es un recuperador del grub2.. solo le tienes que indicar la particion en la que quieres que arranque CaperucitaRoja
<CaperucitaRoja> no sé python pero voy a ver si veo algo que sirva, no lo ejecuto ni en pedo
<omikron4> eso te sirve te lo aseguro
<omikron4> vamos que las dos opciones que tiene estoy harto de probarlas y funciona bien
<CaperucitaRoja> mikron es una empresa?
<CaperucitaRoja> ...omikron
<omikron4> y no hace falta saber python.. solo hace falta saber ejecutar la aplicacion..
<omikron4> omikron4 es una empresa?? no, no, pero espero que lo sea.. en ello estoy
<CaperucitaRoja> a eso voy, no voy a ejecutar algo que no sé qué hace
<omikron4> lo que hace es recuperar el grub2
<CaperucitaRoja> estoy leyendo el script en python
<CaperucitaRoja> muy exaustiva tu explicación... jaaa
<omikron4> y/o modificar la contraseña de root en caso de que elijas esa opcion.. ademas esta en codigo abierto para que se puede mejorar o personalizar
<CaperucitaRoja> no necesito recuperar el grub, nunca anduvo
<CaperucitaRoja> eso, por otra parte ya lo hice y anda parcialmente, el problema es con una entrada en particular que no me deja bootear
<CaperucitaRoja> recuperé, actualicé, y todo parecía andar como una seda, pero a la hora de la verdad....
<CaperucitaRoja> "you need to load the kernel first"
<omikron4> pues lo siento... tendras que cargar el kernel first
<CaperucitaRoja> sí, me lo dice cuando le ordeno que carge el kernel... siento que me está tomando el pelo
<omikron4> y como se te ha ocurrido instalar con chroot, seguiste las explicaciones para debian? http://www.monografias.com/trabajos29/entornos-chroot-debian/entornos-chroot-debian.shtml???
<omikron4> o estas.. ?? http://administradores.educarex.es/wiki/index.php/Creaci%C3%B3n_de_un_Entorno_chroot
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja: no estará mal la estructura de grub2 para esa entrada?
<omikron4> lo mejor es instalar desde el live.. hazlo que no has hecho nada todavia
<CaperucitaRoja> el método está ampliamente difundido en la red, es simple
<omikron4> instala desde el live CaperucitaRoja
<CaperucitaRoja> muy didáctico el script en python,
<CaperucitaRoja> lo estoy mirando
<CaperucitaRoja> no necesito instalar desde un live, estoy en lenny, no me arranca el squeeze
<CaperucitaRoja> eso es debian, vieja estable, nueva estable respectivamente
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja:  esa versión de Debian usa grub 1
<mimecar> y NO ARRANCARÁ ninguna partición con ext4
<CaperucitaRoja> pero en debian nadie me contesta, son todos tan sabios...
<CaperucitaRoja> no, se puede actualizar a grub2, tengo instalado grub2, y squeeze lo instalé en una partición ext3
<mimecar> te podrán orientar mejor en el canal de debian
<CaperucitaRoja> que el grub-probe reconoce perfectamente
<CaperucitaRoja> ubuntu está basado en debian, y en ubuntu todo el mundo tiene el mismo problema
<CaperucitaRoja> por eso entro acá, tras revolver la web por horas
<mimecar> basado no quiere decir que todos los archivos de configuración sean iguales
<mimecar> y si te funcionan todas las entradas de grub menos una..
<mimecar> es un fallo de la configuración
<CaperucitaRoja> el funcionamiento, al nivel que estoy capacitado, no tiene diferencias visibles
<CaperucitaRoja> quizá, pero la entrada coincide con mis dispositivos y archivos, y no hay con qué darle
<mimecar> si la entrada es correcta no está encontrando el kernel
<CaperucitaRoja> por otra parte, instalé xubuntu, para ver qué onda, y pasó lo mismo
<mimecar> si te falla con la entrada de debian tienes algo mal
<CaperucitaRoja> estoy desde ayer con esto, voy a morir de sobredosis de cafeína por eso pido ayuda
<mimecar> haz una instalación limpia con ubuntu
<mimecar> quitando los otros sistemas que tengas
<CaperucitaRoja> xubuntu reinstaló el grub en el mbr del primer disco y tampoco arrancó, después de eso para descartar un problema, volví a meterle el squeeze, no pienso reinstalar nada, todo tiene solución, el tema es saber qué pasa, y no sé
<mimecar> instalando xubuntu en el mbr y no arranca la entrada de xubuntu?
<CaperucitaRoja> formatear todo no me parece para nada aceptable, seguramente va a arrancar, pero no es la idea
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja: la entrada de xubuntu funciona?
<CaperucitaRoja> quiero probar una distro en una partición limpia y ver si me mudo, para eso me quedo donde estoy, si se trata de aprender, está bien, borrar y reinstalar sin ver nunca que pasa no va con mi filosofía, mucho meno con la de linux
<CaperucitaRoja> no, xubuntu descajeta todo también
<mimecar> entonces es un fallo exclusivo de la entrada de debian
<CaperucitaRoja> puedo recuperar con un liveCD pero el problema que tengo ahora es el mismo
<mimecar> si funciona con xubuntu
<CaperucitaRoja> que no me deja arrancar xubuntu tampoco
<CaperucitaRoja> el problema no es debian
<slatan> modificastes las particiones antes que apareciera este problema?
<CaperucitaRoja> dejá el proselitismo, ubuntu es una verdadera garompa
<CaperucitaRoja> sin ánimos de ofender
<juanito1> hi
<juanito1> llancor estas ?
<mimecar> proselitismo y software en la misma frase no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> cada sistema tiene su propia partición /boot?
<mimecar> o /?
<juanito1> si
<CaperucitaRoja> sí, obviamente... y con lo del proselitismo no estoy tan de acuerdo, microsoft vs. gnu es toda una batalla política, eso también vale para debian vs. ubuntu... la razón de ser de debian y de ubuntu tienen sus diferencias
<juanito1> CaperucitaRoja, recuerda que microsfot no solo se dedica a desarrollar sistemas operativos
<juanito1> tambien tiene buscador
<juanito1> tiene xbox
<juanito1> desarrolla juegos
<CaperucitaRoja> igualmente no tengo nada contra ubuntu, me parece que está bien, sin embargo me rompe las bolas que alguien me mande a mudar así por que sí, debian es mucho más personalisable, soy muy obsesivo, ubuntu no es pa' mí, sólo eso
<juanito1> se dedica a la filantropia en africa, etc.
<juanito1> y gnu no hace todo eso ...
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja: si cada sistema tiene su partición /boot propia y has hecho una instalación limpia de grub te tiene que funcionar bien alguna de las entradas
<slatan> yeah tacos rules
<CaperucitaRoja> juanito1 te vendieron pescado podrido
<juanito1> CaperucitaRoja, si quieres una distro personalizable porque no creas tu propia distro
<juanito1> y no vengas aca a comportarte mal
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> el canal es para seguir con el problema
<mimecar> para otras cosas el canal de OT
<CaperucitaRoja> ubuntu me suena más a lo mismo que apache, el aprovechamiento por parte de empresas del trabajo gratuito, desenlace lógico y aceptado por el gnu, el gnu, surge como respuesta paradójicamente a los intereses capitalistas
<CaperucitaRoja> en fin
<ivedci89> el reemplazo de Ares para Ubuntu? algo tipo aMule, pero que use la RED de Ares...
<CaperucitaRoja> no me arranca el puto grub
<mimecar> ¿todas las entradas te dan el mismo error?
<juanito1> y que crees que hacen con  el dinero ? lo usan para causas filantropicas y para inversion tecnologica acaso no queres que la tecnologia avance ?
<CaperucitaRoja> no, solo la úlitma entrada, el kernel 6.26-32-5
<mimecar> ¿que diferencia tiene esa entrada respecto a las anteriores?
<juanito1> si vas a criticar , critica a windows no a microsoft :S
<mimecar> !ot juanito1
<kubot> juanito1: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<juanito1> vale
<mimecar> el canal es de soporte, para flames usar el otro canal
<CaperucitaRoja> la entrada la generó el update-grub2
<CaperucitaRoja> tenía una línea que faltaba y la agrege al grub.d, pero nada
<mimecar> ¿ese kernel está instalado desde los repositorios?
<CaperucitaRoja> sería esta
<CaperucitaRoja> search --fs-uuid --set df0aef83-9f6f-4469-8d22-5a018b120c28
<CiberSlave> perdonad, cual es el otro canal que tenéis, que no es este de soporte?
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<CaperucitaRoja> sí
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja: el kernel es de los repositorios?
<CiberSlave> que eficiente kubot jajaja
<juanito1> !google linux tweet 2011
<kubot> Choqok 1.0, ¿dent o tweet?: <http://www.muylinux.com/2011/01/31/choqok-1-0-%C2%BFdent-o-tweet/>
<CaperucitaRoja> !kubot chupala
<kubot> CaperucitaRoja: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> CaperucitaRoja: comportate
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> funka el matlab en ubuntu 10.10? que version anda bien?
<slatan> Caperucita; si has modificado las particiones, puede que la uuid sea incorrecta, incluso las que te muestra el sistema, a mi me ha pasado que tras modificar particiones, las uuid correctas eran las que apuntaban a las antiguas particiones
<ivedci89> .
<ivedci89> .
<ivedci89> cual sería el reemplazo de Ares para Ubuntu? algo tipo aMule, pero que use la RED de Ares...
<ivedci89> .
<ivedci89> .
<ivedci89> .
<Ramir00> funka el matlab en ubuntu 10.10? que version anda bien?
<mimecar> Ramir00: si funciona, la que consigas para linux irá bien
<Ramir00> y los archivos que genere los voy a poder usar en una maquina con windows que tenga matlab?
<mimecar> mientras no compiles el .m y tengas las librerías si
<mimecar> si usas diferentes versiones de las librerías puede fallar
<juanito1> todos tienen en su fx4 el You have version 10,1,85,3 installed ?
<Ramir00> ok gracias..tengo que seguir estudiando ahi se ven
<mimecar> juanito1: ?
<juanito1> el flash player 10.1.85.3 ?
<mimecar> yo tengo el 10.02
<mimecar> 10.2
<mimecar> instalado de forma manual
<juanito1> como se hace sabes ? :S
<mimecar> descargas un tar.gz de la web de adobe y copias la librería a una ruta concreta
<juanito1> si me dice algo de que no tengo el i386 algo asi
<mimecar> si no pones el texto del error competo es complicado
<chrisyagami> hola gentes :D! que tal como estan ;).... bueno pregunto!!
<juanito1> mimecar, mi notebook no es 64 bits
<chrisyagami> que contiene el iso dvd de ubuntu 10.04.2 ?!
<mimecar> chrisyagami: ubuntu e idiomas adicionales
<mimecar> juanito1: tendrás que ponerte la versión de 32 bits
<mimecar> desinstalando antes la que tienes puesta
<juanito1> hay 10.2 de 32 bits ?
<mimecar> si
<chrisyagami> mimecar, solo eso ?!.. nada de programas adicional :S!... si es asi, pues quisiera saber que programas adicionales o alguna pagina donde pueda verlos por que no encuentro
<juanito1> voy a buscar
<chrisyagami> una pagina :(
<mimecar> chrisyagami: prácticamente tienes los mismos programas
<mimecar> siempre vas a depender de una conexión a la red para poner los programas
<juanito1> me sale error de arquitectura incorrecta :  i386
<mimecar> juanito1: i386 es para 32 bit
<mimecar> bits
<juanito1> Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<juanito1> This package will download the Flash Player from Adobe. It is a Netscape/Mozilla type plugin. Any browser based on Netscape or Mozilla can use the Flash plugin. This package officially supports the following browsers:
<juanito1> Firefox 2.x, Firefox 3.x, SeaMonkey 1.11
<juanito1> no hay soporte para fx4 ?
<mimecar> juanito1: funciona igual
<juanito1> ya salio el flash player 10.3 no :S
<mimecar> juanito1: es una versión beta
<juanito1> no encuentro el de 32 bits
<juanito1> mimecar,
<mimecar> en la misma página de donde has sacado el texto
<juanito1> solo sale 64 http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<mimecar> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<juanito1> Descargar Adobe Flash Player
<juanito1> Versión de Adobe Flash Player 10.2.153.1
<juanito1> Linux
<juanito1> ¿Tiene un sistema operativo o un explorador diferente?
<juanito1> Más información  |  Requisitos del sistema  |  Distribución de Flash Player
<juanito1> 64-bit users: Descargue una versión preliminar de Flash Player con compatibilidad nativa para Linux de 64 bits desde Adobe Labs.
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<xangua> juanito1: hace como 4 horas te dije como instalar flash desde repositorios ¬¬
<juanito1> u.u
<juanito1> se actualizo mas no se instalo
<mimecar> juanito1: o se actualiza o se instala
<juanito1> manda el codigo otra vez
<juanito1> probare otra vez
<juanito1> no se puede
<juanito1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<juanito1> y nada :S
<mimecar> juanito1: tu sistema es de 32 bits?
<juanito1> si
<mimecar> para que quieres instalar una versión de 64 bits?
<juanito1> pero cuando entro a la web me sale para descargar de 64
<juanito1> no me sale la opcion de 32
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<juanito1> root@andres-laptop:/home/andres# sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installe
<juanito1> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<juanito1> Creando árbol de dependencias
<juanito1> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<juanito1> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete flashplugin-installe
<m4v> juanito1: por favor usa el pastebin
<m4v> !paste juanito1
<kubot> juanito1: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> !ot juanito1
<kubot> juanito1: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<niko> 2nd time
<mimecar> xD
<mimecar> me he equivocado de facto
<m4v> juanito1: usa el pastebin para no inundar el canal.
<mimecar> juanito1: si no usas pastebin, cada vez que pegues texto el bot te pondrá en silencio
<juanito1> xD
<juanito1> no pense que fuera tan largo
<juanito1> ese kubot no cree en nadie
<mimecar> juanito1: funciona muy bien , si pones tanto texto se corta cualquier conversación
<juanito1> si
<juanito1> que raro en mi fx3 andaba bien los videos de flash ahora en este fx4 anda hasta el pedo
<mimecar> juanito1: de forma oficial firefox 4 no está en ubuntu 10.10
<juanito1> si
<juanito1> vendra en el 11.04 ?
<mimecar> la versión beta seguramente
<xangua> !fx4
<kubot> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<juanito1> bueno yo lo actualize
<CiberSlave> hola, podeis ayudarme con el programa gtkpod?
<mimecar> !ask CiberSlave
<kubot> CiberSlave: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<CiberSlave> cuando conecto mi ipod touch, me dice que no se puede montar, y por tanto gtkpod no lo detecta y no puedo utilizarlo
<CiberSlave> a que se puede deber ?
<juanito1> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juanito1> instala el itunnes con el wine
<mimecar> el ipod se identifica como memoria USB?
<xangua> juanito1: no todo se resuelve así :S
<xangua> CiberSlave: usas ios 4.3 ¿
<juanito1> xD
<CiberSlave> no, uso 4.2
<juanito1> bueno es la ultima opcion , me parece que con el rhythmbox tambien funciona el IPOD
<CiberSlave> anteriormente, el ipod se me conectaba perfectamente y me lo montaba bien mi ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> mmm seguro ¿¿ bueno esto sirve solo para ios 4.3
<CiberSlave> pero desde que esta mañana actualizé a ios 4.2, no lo monta
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/install-kde-43-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904.html
<xangua> mmm no salio bien la busqueda :S
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<CiberSlave> voy a probar la opcion de juanito1, a ver si funciona asi
<mimecar> CiberSlave: puede ser que no sea compatible con la versión 4.2
<xangua> (17:01:51) CiberSlave: pero desde que esta mañana actualizé a ios 4.2, no lo monta < pss si 4.2 es viejo no¿¿ la última no es 4.3 ¿
<xangua> o sea, seguro que no actualizaste a 4.3 ¿¿
<CiberSlave> voy a restaurar el ipod, e instalarle la ultima version
<CiberSlave> si no funciona así, estoy haciendo lo que me ha indicado la guia que me ha pasado xangua
<xangua> mmm muchos problemas con usar un producto de una empresa que no quiere que lo uses con otros productos que no sean de su marca
<CiberSlave> xangua, la guía que me has proporcionado ha funcionado
<CiberSlave> ya me monta el ipod y el gtkpod me lo reconoce perfectamente
<xangua> aah mira dice 4.2, pense que decía 4.3
<CiberSlave> si, 4.2
<CiberSlave> era la versión que instalé en el ipod touch esta mañana
<juanito1> creo que no sale aun la 4.3
<CiberSlave> entonces tengo la última versión en mi ipod
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-25
<carlosubuntu> hola he intentado agregar el repositorio firefox-stable para instalar firefox 4 y me sale lo siguiente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585119/
<carlosubuntu> q opinais?
<m4v> carlosubuntu: no parece mostrar ningún error, probaste actualizando con el synaptic para ver si aparece el update?
<omikron4> yo opino que ya puedes hacer el sudo apt-get update carlosubuntu
<carlosubuntu> voy a ver
<carlosubuntu> update correcto, me hago un upgrade?
<omikron4> creo que no entra el firefox 4 carlosubuntu
<carlosubuntu> que no entra?
<omikron4> yo lo he intentado  y no esta en synaptic el 4
<carlosubuntu> con el repositorio firefox-stable?
<omikron4> creo que si lo quieres tendras que entrar en la pagina de firefox y bajarte el 4
<omikron4> a mi me dice que esta en la version mas reciente
<carlosubuntu> oki
<dabor> carlosubuntu, firefox 4 desde la web de firefox: lo bajas, lo descomprimis y lo usas
<carlosubuntu> ya lo teneis?
<jorge> buenas no consigo instalar firefox 4 en mi ubuntu
<luis_> hola alguien sabe si el juego operation7 anda en ubuntu?
<Estrellita> luis_, prueba con wine
<luis_> ok pruebo
<slatan> operation7? y que ha pasado con las otras 6? .... lo siento no podia resistirme :)
<DavidReza> alguién sabe cómo hacer que mi AWN se ve así?
<DavidReza> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TKnMk9spwhI/AAAAAAAACE0/iKBpaGyC1Yc/dockbarx-awn.png
<DavidReza> no me refiero a lo de DockBar, si no a el hecho de que está como en 3 secciones
<slatan> davidreza; http://ubuntu.se/archive/index.php/t-13381.html
<DavidReza> slatan,  <DavidReza> no me refiero a lo de DockBar, si no a el hecho de que está como en 3 secciones
<slatan> no uso los docks, pero lo mas probable es que sean 3 docks distintos
<DavidReza> no, es sólo awn
<slatan> DavidReza http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GxPCUSO-tc
<DavidReza> slatan, wow, muchas gracias!
<Souchiro> nos leemos mañana :)
<Katarcis> señores porque cuando uso poker start con wine.. me salen unas rayas en la pantalla?
<mauricio> Katarcis: pq si
<Katarcis> troll
<Katarcis> xD
<mauricio> xD
<Gerr> hola
<Gerr> alguien me puede ayudar
<Gerr> chan
<mauricio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Gerr> :/
<Gerr> haber com lo digo u.u
<Gerr> tengo ubuntu 8.10 hoy lo instale en mi pc  pero no me deja descargar ningun paquete, como sino estubiera conectada a internet
<mauricio> 8.10? no has pensado en una mas nueva, como la 9.04 o 9.10 que son masestables?
<Gerr> la pedi pero nunca llego :(
<Gerr> y como no puedo actualizar yo
<mauricio> en todo caso trata de cambiar de servidor
<mauricio> ponle el de EEUU
<Gerr> pero antes andaba ahora nose q le paso q le dio la chiripiorca
<Gerr> Como ? O.o
<mauricio> los servidores pueden estar caidos
<mauricio> desde origenes de software
<Gerr> ajam
<Gerr> y como hago para cambiar el servidor?
<mauricio> en preferencias
<mauricio> seleccionas el servidor principal
<Gerr> no lo encuentro :/
<Gerr> sistema-preferencias- y ahi?
<mauricio> origenes del software
<mauricio> o en administracion
<mauricio> es que tengo lubuntu asi q es distinto
<mauricio> deberia estar en sistema administracion origenes del softwqare
<Gerr> aver........
<Gerr> uh
<Gerr> no :/
<Gerr> pero el gestor de paquetes siinaptyx me anda
<Gerr> :S
<mauricio> y desde dinde no te funciona?
<mauricio> donde
<Gerr> desde cualqier otro lado
<Gerr> :/
<Gerr> por ej. si qiero agregar el amsn
<Gerr> o algo asi
<Gerr> no me deja
<Gerr> :/
<mauricio> terminal?
<Gerr> tampoco
<mauricio> que sale?
<mauricio> hazlo y pega el codigo en pastebin
<Gerr> como si no estubiera conecatdo a internet
<mauricio> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gerr> Paste from Gerr at Fri, 25 Mar 2011 02:42:40 +0100
<mauricio> y el paste?
<Gerr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585161/
<mauricio> Gerr http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/120503
<mauricio> mira el segundo comentario
<mauricio> tambien haz un sudo aptitude update
<Gerr> aver!
<mauricio> en todo caso si tienes una pc vieja te recomiendo lubuntu o linux mint lxde
<mauricio> son muy rapidas
<mauricio> v
<mauricio> .
<Gerr> mauricio:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585169/
<mauricio> cambiaste a los servers de estados unidos?
<mauricio> te apuesto q por que dije estadosunidos los gringos estan espiando esta conversacion
<mauricio> xD
<Gerr> si
<Gerr> jajaj
<Gerr> xD
<Gerr> hay un par
<Gerr> de servidores
<Gerr> de eeuu
<Gerr> cual me conviene?
<mauricio> cualquiera, los he probado y son muy rapidos
<mauricio> mira esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/86932
<mauricio> ese es para Hardy
<Gerr> mauricio:  volvi xD
<Gerr> recien notaba q buteaba desde el cd-rom, en vez de internet
<Gerr> tendra q ver
<Gerr> XD
<llancor> hola comunidad!!
<Gerr1> u_u
<Gerr1> bueno
<Gerr1> no lo pude arreglar
<Gerr1> igual gracias mauricio
<forces> O.O
<kraxbox> que tal buenas a todos tengo un problema con los icons del area de notificacion de panel gnome en ubntu 10.10 resulta q rhythmbox y piding al minimizar se siguen ejecutando pero los icons no aparecen en area de notificacion , alguien sugiere como resolver esto
<forces> mmm pues una solución temporal seria matar los procesos
<forces> desde el monitor del sistema
<forces> ya me ha pasado eso a mi pero hace bastante
<forces> solo vino y solito se arreglaba
<kraxbox> hice killall gnome-panel ahora no se ve ninguno X P
<forces> haha
<forces> esa es otra solución mas drástica diría yo
<chrisyagami> O.o'
<chrisyagami> killp gnome-panel O_O'... luego gnome-panel & O_o'
<RICHARTHH> hola apenas estoy comensado con gnu/linux y quiero aprender a trabajar en consola y necesito una guia de comandos por favor quien em puede ayudarrr con una pequeña guiaa gracias
<forces> ojala todos fueran como vos
<forces> y pidieran una guia
<forces> y no que les hagan todo
<RICHARTHH> gracicaas amigo
<gus_> bna esa....RICAHARTHH
<forces> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/La_Terminal
<forces> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Comandos_de_uso_frecuente
<gus_> SE NOTA q sos bn
<forces> esas te serviran
<RICHARTHH> graciasssss
<RICHARTHH> esoy leyendo una guia dominicana muy buena de gnu/linux me gustaria recomendarlaaa
<RICHARTHH> se puede
<RICHARTHH> www.codigolibre.org/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=file&task=download&id=74%​3...
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para cambiar el color de los bordes de ventana de un tema?
<itali-chan> hola, hay alguien que pueda ayudarme a configurar el jack audio kit? es que no funciona
<itali-chan> porfavor
<itali-chan> no hay nadie
<itali-chan> despierto por aqui xD?
<dzup> que es jack audio kit?
<itali-chan> es una aplicacion
<itali-chan> para hacer streaming de radio online
<itali-chan> y sin ella no se si hay otra manera...
<dzup> y cual es el problema?
<itali-chan> que cuando intento ejecutarlo me dice esto
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585210/
<itali-chan> y no va, se queda parado...
<forces> nunca habia escuchado esa aplicacion
<itali-chan> lolazo
<itali-chan> Dx
<forces> que raro esa cosa
<forces> xD
<forces> lo estas compilando?
<dzup> dejame ver este archivo /home/user/.jackdrc   (en pastebin)
<itali-chan> ya esta instalado
<itali-chan> si a ver
<P|P0> Saludos, alguno de ustedes ha instalado Linux Mint Debian Editionn?
<itali-chan> permiso denegado
<itali-chan> olO¿
<dzup> ?
<itali-chan> no me deja
<itali-chan> permiso denegado
<dzup> pon el contenidop de /home/user/.jackdrc en www.pastebin.ca
<dzup> cat $HOME/.jackrc
<dzup> y pegalo en pastebin, o ...instalka pastebinit  y cat $HOME/.jackrc|pastebinit
<dzup> .. permiso denegado?   que dice ls -al $HOME/.jackrc   ?
<itali-chan> inexistente
<dzup> como ejecutas  ese comando?
<nanovany> camaradas
<nanovany> una pregunta
<nanovany> lo que para que meti una usb en ubuntu
<nanovany> y al momento de querer copiar archivos me dice
<dzup> ...antes de ... " ALSA: use 2 periods for capture ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 32bit integer little-endian "   ...que escribes?
<nanovany> solo lectura
<itali-chan> si vooy un momento
<dzup> nanovany: su usb no tiene candado?
<nanovany> noo
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585211/
<itali-chan> aqui
<nanovany> de echo es una memoria
<nanovany> de
<nanovany> mi nokia
<nanovany> pero con un adaptador pss
<nanovany> la meto
<nanovany> pero no tiene candado:S
<nanovany> o como sabes?
<nanovany> saber
<dzup> sacala y reviza si trae una especie de switch ...si la trae muevelo donde se vea que esta apuntando a un candado desbloqueado, o muchas vezes dice "unlock"
<nanovany> ah ok voi a checar dzup
<dzup> itali-chan: y /home/user/.jackdrc   <--que dice?
<nanovany> no mhaa gracias dzup
<nanovany> jajajaja era esoo!!
<nanovany> gracias camaradaa me salvastee
<dzup> ...bueno era un error entre el teclado y la silla despues de todo :p
<dzup> ...esos errores son los mas dificiles de averiguar ;)
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585217/
<itali-chan> aqui esta :/
<dzup> itali-chan: haz esto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dzup> itali-chan: cat /home/user/.jackdrc | pastebinit
<nanovany> gracias nos vemos camaradas
<nanovany> gracias dzup
<nanovany> see ya
<dzup> itali-chan: pasame el enlace que sale aqui
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585218/
<dzup> ls -al /home/user/.jackdrc
<dzup> pega lo que sale aqui.
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585219/
<dzup> itali-chan: como se llama el paquete ese?
<dzup> jack-audio-connection-kit ?
<itali-chan> el del programa?
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> exactamente
<dzup> permiteme, leyendo el man.
<dzup> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/GettingStarted   es este man el que siguio?
<dzup> es el paquete correcto el que describo arriba?
<itali-chan> a ver
<itali-chan> correctisimo
<dzup> y donde se quedo?
<itali-chan> hasta donde pone configuration debajo de jack
<itali-chan> pero no instale el realtime creo
<dzup> trata de seguir esos pasos desde el principìo y nos cuentas.
<itali-chan> si ok
<dzup> itali-chan: lo instale aqui asi: sudo apt-get install jackd qjackctl
<dzup> itali-chan: y va bienç
<itali-chan> a ver
<dzup> itali-chan: sudo qjackctl
<dzup> debes de ejecutar eso primero
<dzup> ese creo es el servidor
<dzup> ...no he leido mucho al respecto que sera ese programa, bueno en fin aqui va bien segun pruebo.
<dzup> troll
<Vsg21> :O hippie
<dzup> que cuentas?
<Vsg21> miro anime
<dzup> orale, exitandote tan temprano?
<Vsg21> ajajajjaa yeah
<fosco_> buenas
<Frambuesa> ¡Hola!
<forces> O.o
<itali-chan> hola nnecesito vuestra ayuda, no fui capaz, de arreglaro, no logro acer correr hack controul audio en ubuntu, inici la trasfierencia y despues se queda en activo pero parado y en cuanto emepzo con la internet dj consolo, esta no se ocnecta al servidor
<itali-chan> porfavor, necesito vuestra ayuda
<itali-chan> alguna mano caritativa?
<itali-chan> :3 porfi que algune me ayude
<itali-chan> *alguien
<Tarrasquero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<itali-chan> es que ya pregunte, como configuro el jack audio para que funcione y no se me quede parado con solo ejecutarlo?
<fosco_> no puedes configurar el programa para que use alsa o pulse?
<itali-chan> se me queda pillado, te dej un paste bin
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585306/
<itali-chan> esto es lo que me dicen lo smensajes del jack audio, en cuanto al internet tadio, cuando intento conectarla, ni hace el esfuerzo de conectarse
<itali-chan> asi me queda todo , http://imagebin.org/144826
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: quieres escuchar radio online?
<itali-chan> quiero hacer la mia
<itali-chan> en realidad ya tengo una donde emitir, pero no puedo porque el programa no va...
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<noseasasi> Buenass
 * xoan buenas
<ivedci89-desktop> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ sudo jdownloader        Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar
<ivedci89-desktop> qué puedo hacer?
<fosco_> primero de todo no ejecutar nunca programas de usuario con sudo
<fosco_> eso grabatelo a fuego
<fosco_> ejecutarlo con sudo puede haber sido el origen del problema, además de ser un serio agujero de seguridad
<ivedci89-desktop> fosco_ lo hice asi porque ya habia intentado ejecutarlo normalmente... desde el menu de aplicaciones...
<ivedci89-desktop> y no pasaba nada en absoluto...
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora lo desinstalé desde el software-center y nada vuelto a instalar sigue el problema...
<fosco_> si lo instalaste descargandolo manualmente prueba a descargarlo de nuevo
<fosco_> o mejor aun, elimina ese jdownloader y usa el de los repositorios de ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ jdownloader
<ivedci89-desktop> Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar
<ivedci89-desktop> como lo elimino del todo? o sea que no quede rastro de él en mi ubuntu 10.04?
<fosco_> depende de como lo instalaste
<ivedci89-desktop> lo instale agregando los repos y luego por consola sudo apt-get install jdownloader...
<fosco_> pues desinstalalo sudo apt-get purge jdownloader
<fosco_> elimina cualquier carpeta temporal oculta que haya creado en tu home y reinstalalo con sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<ivedci89-desktop> en proceso fosco_ Gracias no recordaba lo de purge
<RICHARTHH> holaa quisiera saber cual es el pocentaje de ususarios de software libre en el latinoamerica
<Thekernel> RICHARTHH: google te lo dira
<RICHARTHH> eyy no me gusta depender tanto de google me parecia mas gratificante que me lo dijeran asuarios que deben conocer ese dato
<Thekernel> entonces espera a que te contesten
<ZULO> hola
<RICHARTHH> disculpenme si fui groceroo peroo no confio mucho de lo que en ocaciones manda google me parce que en el futuro sera solo basura lo que mandara ese buscadorrr
<RICHARTHH> y graciasss
<ZULO> alguien que me pueda responder a una pregunta porfavor??
<ZULO> alguien que me pueda responder a una pregunta porfavor??
<yemino> se sabe cuando sale el 11.04?  que dia??
<yemino> ZULO: que pregunta, no alcance a leerla
<ZULO> tengo internet por la conexión wifi, pero en cuanto conecto un cable rj45 la pierdo
<ZULO> como puedo hacer para que la prioridad de internet este en el wlan?
<ivedci89-desktop> RICHARTHH:  Googla solo es un programita en un servidor web... asi que si tira basura es la basura que hay por ahi en internet...   y segun lo que dicen es un 4%
<ivedci89-desktop> ZULO: usas ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> que version?
<ZULO> si
<ZULO> 10.04
<ivedci89-desktop> icono de red. clic derecho edita las conexiones
<ivedci89-desktop> pestaña inalambrica...
<ivedci89-desktop> selecciona la conexion inalambrica de tu preferencia.
<ZULO> si está puesto así, y para que se conecte automáticamente
<ZULO> pero en cuanto enchufo el rj45 pierdo internet..
<ivedci89-desktop> clic en boton editar --> y ya puedes Marcar la casilla de automaticamente y todos los usuarios,
<ivedci89-desktop> pero debes desmarcar  la casilla en las conexiones cableadas...
<ivedci89-desktop> yo he probado que ubuntu es capaz de estar conectado a eth0 y wlan0 al mismo tiempo tambien...
<ZULO> puf, entonces será otro problema
<ZULO> vaya lío..xd
<ZULO> yo solo quiero compartir la conexión con otro pc
<itali-chan> hola a todos, siento volver a molestar hoy. He podido hacer funcionar el jack audio kit y el internet dj console
<itali-chan> pero ahora tengo un problema, cuando pongo que se escuche el microfono para la radio, yo tambien escucho mi voz como retorno
<itali-chan> y es muy molesto, alguien tiene alguna idea¿
<Katarcis> itali-chan, que usas?
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo me actualizo a firefox 4.0?
<Katarcis> ubuntu que?
<itali-chan> utilizo el internet dj consola, para hacer radio por internet
<itali-chan> cuando estoy transmitiendo, doy un clic sobre el icono del microfono, se me oye pero yo tambien me oigo a mi..
<fosco_> ivedci89-desktop: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/PortalUbuntu/Ubuntu/~3/MjZ_-G5JoaI/intalar-firefox-4-en-espanol-en-ubuntu.html
<Katarcis> itali-chan, copia alsamixer en consola ..buscas el que dice mic y le undes M
<itali-chan> ok voy
<ivedci89-desktop> jeje gracias fosco_
<ivedci89-desktop> se que tal vez pueda ser molesto, pero les pregunto primero a ustedes que a google pues, ustedes casi siempre saben eso que yo busco ustedes me entienden y google lo tengo que entender yo... seguro ustedes pasaron por mi pregunta antes... Les Doy gracias a Todos...
<itali-chan> me aparece el mic jack
<Katarcis> dale
<itali-chan> pero si lo cambio ya no se oye el mic
<itali-chan> se pone line in
<itali-chan> no transmite el mic
<Katarcis> unde f4. ahi todos tienen que estar activados y con volumen
<itali-chan> si
<Katarcis> esos son los de grabacion
<Katarcis> con f3 salen los que reproducen
<itali-chan> capture, digital mic y mux
<itali-chan> o.o
<fosco_> ivedci89-desktop: lo que hacemos nosotros es buscarlo en google, así que no te cortes, primero busca y si no hay respuesta entonces pregunta aqui
<Katarcis> debe ser capture entonces
<ivedci89-desktop> vale fosco_ te entiendo, es que a lo que voy es que a veces lo que necesito es un simple comando que muchas veces ustedes se lo acuerdan de memoria!... por eso les pregunto primero...
<itali-chan> a ver he bajado a todo el capture
<itali-chan> ahora va mucho mejor aunque sigue habiendo un poco de retorno , pero bueno
<Katarcis> itali-chan, undele M
<Katarcis> la tecla M
<ivedci89-desktop> fosco_ lo que puedo hacer es aclarar en mi pregunta "aun no buscqué nada os pregunto por si saben un comando simple de memoria, la pregunta es: xxxxxxxxx"
<itali-chan> le hundi pero no parece que haya pasado nada XD
<Katarcis> ps bueno xD.. bajale los que veas que puden ser problema y vas mirando.. no le tengas miedo a el pc
<Katarcis> eso no se va dañar
<itali-chan> ajajajajaja
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> le estoy bajando todo lo posible xD
<Katarcis> talves line in nose
<itali-chan> mhhh si
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> pq firefox 4 se demora como 10 segundos en iniciar, y eso que no le tengo casi ningun addon instalado
<fosco_> ivedci89-desktop: como veas, aunque presonalmente creo que lo correcto es buscar primero y preguntar despues
<Katarcis> mauricio, porque eres un troll
<Katarcis> xD
<mauricio> :/
<itali-chan> lol
<itali-chan> ese katarcis xD
<Cerber> hello
<Cerber> is here anybody from Universitat de Valencia?
<VADER> hola canall
<Cerber> sorry, loosed connection for moment
<rbndj8> buenas alguien me puedo decir si me puede funcionar el touch screen de una sony vpcl111fx
<rbndj8> y me pueden decir como lo puedo hacer funcionar por k en windows no e podido
<_alexander_> en windows debe de poderse, instalaste sus controladores?
<rbndj8> sip todo los drivers estan instalados
<rbndj8> no c si hay k activarle algo
<rbndj8> alguien me puede ayudar
<Paulo_GZ_> hola a tod@s
<Paulo_GZ_> (no debe haber nadie por aqui)
<fosco__> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<_alexander_> Hola, si alguien pudiera, una ayuda, intente instalar los drivers de realtek de audio, pero se quedo a medias diciendome: alsaconf not found,  dejándome sin nada de audio (y si tengo instalado alsa-util), alguno sabría que podría hacer?
<iqpi>  pues por el mensaje dice que te falta alsaconf, mira a instalarlo.
<Paulo_GZ_> _alexander_ di por lo menos que tarjeta tienes
<Paulo_GZ_> ubuntu trae por defecto los drivers para la mayoria de las realtek
<_alexander_> al poner lspci -v , ontengo esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585456/ y con http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585456/   , es una tarjeta integrada realtek,  si, tenia los drivers pero no me andaba el microfono y probe instalando los de realtek de su web, y parece que se borro los que teia y la instalacion de realtek no acabo
<_alexander_> con aplay-l, obtengo esto: aplay: device_list:235: no se encontraron tarjetas de sonido...
<iqpi> _alexander_: lo mas probable es que tuvieras el microfono silencioso
<_alexander_> si asi parece, y por cambiar todo, me quede sin audio :(
<iqpi> quita todo lo que hayas metido de realtek
<iqpi> luego reintala alsa
<_alexander_> lo de realtek quedo a medias, no acabo su instalacion. y ya probe reinstalando alsa, pero no sucede nada al parecer.
<granjero> hola, tengo un palm Bus 007 Device 008: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc. Lifedrive / Treo 650/680 / Tunsten E2/T5/TX / Zire 21/31/72 / Z22 con DataViz para poder ver documentos de texto y hojas de calculo. alguien sabe como hacer para sincronizar esos documentos con ubuntu 10.04?
<mimecar> granjero: lo tienes complicado
<mimecar> los conductos de sincronización están preparados para el palm desktop
<granjero> es para pasarle a mu padre su netbook a ubuntu
<mimecar> bajo linux solo puedes sincronizar contactos, tareas... e instalar cosas
<granjero> las direcciones contactos y calendario sincronizaron barbar
<granjero> va a ser dificil o imposible mimecar ?
<mimecar> si el programa de la palm necesita una conversión para abrirlo complicado
<mimecar> el documents to go me parece que abría archivos de forma nativa,
<granjero> el tema es que no logro verlos desde ubuntu
<granjero> como si fuera un disco o algo montado
<mimecar> me parece que las palm no se montan como unidades externas
<mimecar> depende del modelo de palm
<granjero> el tema es que cuando le doy sync aparecen cosas de documents to go
<granjero> pero en la carpeta mypda no aparece nada
<mimecar> copia los documentos a la tarjeta de memoria y abrela en el pc
<ivedci89-pcvieja> chicos sé que esto es solo soporte del sistema operativo ubuntu, pero en su openoffice planilla de calculo como hago la sume desde a2:aX  siendo X la ultima celda rellena en esa hoja?
<Informatico_DEM> =sumar ( a2+ax)
<Informatico_DEM> =sumar ( a2:ax)
<paulina> ya estoy en el canal
<paulina> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> paulina: dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado
<mimecar> paulina: si repites letras el bot te silenciará de nuevo
<kerneloops_> paulina: ^
<paulina> ke
<kerneloops_> paulina: hable aqui
<paulina> ok
<compac> HOLA
<kerneloops_> hola
<compac> HOALS
<paulina> hola
<kerneloops_> bye
<compac>  DE DONDE  ERES
<mimecar> compac: quita las mayusculas
<compac> Q HACIENDO
<mimecar> si no quitas las mayusculas el bot te silenciará
<paulina> okis
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, el canal de conversación "normal" es
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<omar_> hola a todos
<omar_> Espero que todos estén bien
<paulina> hola
<compac> hey   hola
<compac>   casi
<paulina> hola
<m4v> si necesitan ayuda sobre Ubuntu pregunten, pero por favor recuerden que el canal de charlas es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<paulina> si estamos bien
<omar_> Consulta: Acabo de instalar un juego y el problema que cuando inserto el disco 1 para jugar el equipo me dice que es un disco virgen
<mimecar> omar_: ¿el juego es original?
<m4v> debe ser un disco virgen
<omar_> no es un disco virgen y es una copia
<m4v> omar_: donde Ubuntu es relevante en eso?
<paulina> ke
<omar_> compré el juego en internet y me enviaron las imágenes ISO
<paulina> mm
<compac> adios
<mimecar> omar_: ¿ese juego está soportado con wine?
<omar_> se supone el juego es original, pero yo quemé las imágenes
<compac>   atodos
<m4v> omar_: que juego? como lo estas instalando? es para Ubuntu el juego?
<omar_> mimecar, si con wine
<paulina> ke juego
<mimecar> lo más probable es que tenga protección y detecte que no es original
<omar_> mimecar, no creo que sea eso, porque lo tengo instalado en el tarro de casa y corre muy bien
<omar_> es solo que al poner el disco lo lee como si fuera virgen
<mimecar> mira si lo soporta wine
<m4v> !appdb | omar_ mira en la base de datos de wine para ver si tu juego corre bajo Wine, si no es así, deberás usar Windows
<kubot> omar_ mira en la base de datos de wine para ver si tu juego corre bajo Wine, si no es así, deberás usar Windows: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<omar_> kubot, este juego está soportado por wine, lo juego desde 2007, bajo wine
<kubot> omar_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> omar_: ¿que ha cambiado entonces?
<omar_> mimecar, ha cambiado que ahora lo quiero jugar en mi notebook
<omar_> una forma que creo sería la solución es indicarle al juego que lea un disco virtual, uno que monte con gmountiso, por ejemplo
<mimecar> si mantienes la versión de ubuntu que has estado usando tiene que funcionar
<omar_> pero ni idea cómo se hace eso, jejejejeje
<omar_> en ambos equipos, desktop y note, está instalado ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> si ese mismo CD te ha funcionado en otro equipo parece un error del juego
<omar_> mimecar, no creo, creo que es ubuntu que no quiere leer el disco jejejeje
<m4v> omar_: no es lo que te dije, si el juego funciona o no en wine no es un problema de Ubuntu. Por favor mira la base de datos de wine por ayuda
<omar_> gracias a todos por las respuestas, ahora me voy a almorzar y meditar en el asunto
<omar_> suerte a todos y espero nos tecleemos pronto
<m4v> ah leí mal lo que dijo... :/
<_alexander_> hola, una consulta, si instalo ubuntu 11.04 en su version alfa, se ira actualizando hasta la version final?
<mimecar> si aunque es mala idea hacerlo
<_alexander_> porque puede ser mala idea? no quedara al final lo mismo si espero a la version final?
<mimecar> al final si, pero pasarás por errores en los programas del sistema
<mimecar> y solo tendrás soporte en inglés para arreglarlos
<_alexander_> ok, esa idea me agrada, gracias.
<erUSUL> !final
<kubot> Si instalaste una versión Beta o RC de Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) y la has mantenido al dia aceptando las actualizaciones del gestor de actualizaciones, entonces ya tienes la version definitiva. Para asegurar haz « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » en un !terminal.
<mimecar> los programas pueden fallar incluso provocar perdidas de datos
<_alexander_> habra que experimentar, asi será interesante, todo tiene copia en esta pc, e sque en realidad uso kubuntu y no se como le quite todo el sonido, ya intente varias cosas y nada, asi que no queda mas que reinstalar, y aprovechando que va a salir la lueva vrsion ps usare esa.
<mimecar> _alexander_: si te da lo mismo encontrar errores en los programas o perdida de datos adelante
<_alexander_> ok :)
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<luckatoni> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<itali-chan> hola amigos, mi touchpad hay momentos en que se vuelve loco y brinca por la pantalla, que podrá ser?
<Tarrasquero> mata la mosca... :P
<itali-chan> ?Dx
<itali-chan> no es una mosca ajajaja xD
<itali-chan> es el puntero el que esta loco LOL
<Tarrasquero> lalalal
<mimecar> itali-chan: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<itali-chan> 10.10
<itali-chan> hasta ahora iba bien, fue hibernar ubuntu
<itali-chan> y zas, no funcionaba bien, reinicie y tampoco funcionaba bien, de golpe se arregla y de golpe se vuelve otra vez loco
<javila> Buenas tardes.
<itali-chan> nada
<itali-chan> ahora no funciona la parte de bajar y subir
<itali-chan> alguien tiene algun idea de que puede ser o como reinstalar los controladores?
<itali-chan> del touchpad?
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: lsmon|grep touch
<itali-chan> a ver
<rolonavarta> alguien pudo hacer andar una palm en internet conectada por usb y/o bluetooth en ubuntu 10.10?
<itali-chan> orden no encontrada, tarraquero
<itali-chan> :/
<cossier> itali-chan, lsmod | grep touch
<itali-chan> porfavor volvedme a decir el comando se bloque todo ubuntu :/
<itali-chan> bloque
<itali-chan> bloqueo
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: lsmon|grep touch
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: lsmod|grep touch
<itali-chan> vale, cuando hago la ultima orden, no pasa absolutamente nada
<Tarrasquero> sudo?
<itali-chan> pruebo
<itali-chan> nada
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: el touchpad es el 'raton' verdad? es que no uso esa tegnología :P
<itali-chan> si ejej
<itali-chan> es el raton del portatil
<itali-chan> ejejeje
<Tarrasquero> lspci ← pega la salida en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585541/
<itali-chan> aqui
<Tarrasquero> hay no ta
<itali-chan> mhhh
<Tarrasquero> lsusb ← a ver con este
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585544/
<Tarrasquero> andandará?
<itali-chan> lol
<Tarrasquero> dmesg | tail
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585547/
<Tarrasquero> no sale nada eh!
<itali-chan> xD
<LordZiru> che gente... como hago un atajo para el tty2?
<mimecar> ya tienes uno con tres teclas
<LordZiru> quiero otro atajo
<LordZiru> me ayudas o declaras lo evidente ?
<LordZiru> :(
<itali-chan> alguien sabe que puedo hacer para que el raton del portatil vuelva a la normalidad
<itali-chan> DX
<erUSUL> LordZiru: no se puede
<mimecar> LordZiru: para que quieres otro atajo?
<mimecar> control + alt + f2 ya lo hace
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA...
<JRamirez> seria posible hacer un script y meterlo al crop... para que funcionara como un wacthdog.. (creo que asi se llama el monitor de servicios)
<mimecar> como no sea cron..
<JRamirez> Quiero que el imsniff funcione como servicio..
<JRamirez> por decir cada dia. hago esto..
<JRamirez> imsniff eth2 >> msn-mar-25.txt
<mimecar> que lo metas en cron no lo convierte en servicio
<JRamirez> imsniff eth2 >> msn-mar-26.txt
<JRamirez> mimecar, pero es que necesito 2 cosas.
 * tochi o/
<erUSUL> JRamirez: creale un script init ?
<JRamirez> 1. que vigile si se cae. vuelva a subir... y segundo que cada cambio de fecha.. lo tumbe y lo lanse nuevamente con la fecha nueva..
<tochi> hola a tod@s
<JRamirez> año-mes-dia.. por ejemplo..
<tochi> instale ubuntu 10.10 por medio de usb
<tochi> y después de una actualización me da un error en la carga
<tochi> he estado googleando y es porque llama los archivos de la usb
<JRamirez> erUSUL, Y como podria hacer para detectar si se cae... ? y para que cada dia, vaya cambiando el log a donde apuntan los datos?
<tochi> y al arranque me deja con la consola y en lugar de usuario o root me deja con el nombre de initramfs
<mimecar> tochi: en el momento que lo instalas desde un usb no depende mas del usb
<erUSUL> JRamirez: lo de detectar si se cae deberia hacerlo el upstart/init. lo de los logs hazlo tu en el script
<JRamirez> mimecar, erUSUL ALguna idea? es posible?
<mimecar> ¿como lo has pasado la iso al usb?
<tochi> si, eso supongo
<tochi> con el creador de discos de arranque que trae el mismo ubuntu
<tochi> pero ahora me dice que no encuentra unos directorios
<mimecar> ¿seguro que eso pasa la ISO al usb?
<tochi> si
<itali-chan> bueno he probado ubuntu en modo live cd y el touchpad funciona bien
<tochi> porque fue así como lo instale
<itali-chan> pero al usarlo en el ubuntu instalado, no va bien
<mimecar> tochi: algo raro te ha hecho
<itali-chan> ya no se que hacer
<itali-chan> -.-
<mimecar> una vez instalado no puede pedir ningún archivo del usb
<mimecar> pon el error completo que te da
<Tarrasquero> a ver dd if=/linux.iso of=/dev/sdx
<tochi> cabal así mero
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no hace falta complciarse tanto
<mimecar> complicarse
<tochi> todo andaba bien
<erAbuelo> eso solo funciona si la iso es hibrida
<erUSUL> esop no funciona con las isos de ubuntu. debes usar unetbootin o el creador de discos
<Tarrasquero> entonces que estais haciendo?
<tochi> pero ahora despues de una actualizacion no mas
<itali-chan> ayudadme porfavor...
<itali-chan> esto es frustrarnte...
<itali-chan> ahora hasta el teclado va mal
<mimecar> itali-chan: hiberna desde el live cd y mira si funciona
<itali-chan> en el live cd
<itali-chan> va perfecto
<itali-chan> lo probe...
<erAbuelo> el touchpad es lo que falla ?
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y usalo
<tochi> mimecar: mira, le doy a cargar Linux 2.6.35-28-generic
<itali-chan> si erabuelo, no me va bien la parte que corresponde a la bolita del raton normal y corriente, para bajar las paginas, tambien se vuelve loco
<mimecar> tochi: has leido que esa herramienta no funciona con las ISO de ubuntu?
<itali-chan> y ya va mal, desde que aparece la ventana para decidir el usuario
<tochi> mimecar: mount: mounting /dev/ on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<erAbuelo> itali-chan: no pinches el raton, prueba solo con el touch
<itali-chan> si
<mimecar> tochi: tendrás que reinstalar usando unetbootin para pasar la iso
<itali-chan> el touch va mal....antes moviendo mi dedo sobre el tocu podia bajar paginas
<itali-chan> ahora ya no....y encima se me bloquea todo el teclado de vez en cuando
<erAbuelo> itali-chan: lo probaste sin tener el raton conectado ?
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> va bien solo en el live cd
<mimecar> con la herramienta de ubuntu no se como te habrá dejado el sistema
<itali-chan> lo que se, es que cuando iberne el sistema
<mimecar> itali-chan: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<itali-chan> me salio una pantallita que decia que habia un script
<tochi> mimecar: pero que raro
<itali-chan> que estaba bloqueando el sistema
<itali-chan> o algo asi...
<tochi> porque así la he estado usando sin problemas
<tochi> hasta hoy que instale esas actualizaciones me dio ese error
<mimecar> [20:19]	erAbuelo	eso solo funciona si la iso es hibrida
<tochi> no sé porque
<mimecar> [20:19]	erUSUL	esop no funciona con las isos de ubuntu. debes usar unetbootin o el creador de discos
<tochi> en fin..
<mimecar> usa un kernel anterior
<tochi> mimecar: me da el mismo error
<tochi> ya intente eso también
<tochi> :'(
<mimecar> no se como tienes el sistema ahora
<itali-chan> -.- estoy a punto de mandar el sistema a tomar por vie  instalar otra distro...
<mimecar> pero si necesita tener el usb conectado algo está mal
<itali-chan> *viento
<tochi> y estoy en el trabajo ajajajaj buen pretexto para ir a tomar un cafecito jajaj
<mimecar> itali-chan: por enesima vez, crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<itali-chan> si mimecar
<itali-chan> pero el problema es que ya en la opcion de escoger usuario va mal
<itali-chan> ahora veras
<mimecar> usa un ratón externo o crealo desde consola
<mimecar> si en el login va mal, algo has modificado en el sistema
<itali-chan> T^T
<mimecar> ¿tienes memoria swap?
<itali-chan> nada lo probe
<itali-chan> y va mal la otra sesion tambienn
<itali-chan> crear un raton desde la consola?O.o
<mimecar> crear un usuario
<itali-chan> ahhh
<mimecar> ¿tienes memoria swap?
<itali-chan> mhhhh diria que no, porque no se que es :/
<mimecar> si no tienes, ¿como hibernas el sistema?
<itali-chan> pues voy al botn de apagar y aparece la opcion hibernar
<itali-chan> *boton
<mimecar> ...
<JRamirez> erUSUL, tengo poco experiencia con esto de los scripts... conoces alguna web con algo similar a lo que quiero hacer para documentarme un poco?
<erUSUL> JRamirez: mira alguno en /etc/init/ para coger ideas
<itali-chan> mhh bueno....y si reinstalo otra vez ubuntu pierdo todos los datos no?
<itali-chan> T^T
<JRamirez> erUSUL, pero estos... /etc/init.d  scripts.. no necesariamente chequean cuando el servicio se cae?
<erUSUL> JRamirez: digo /etc/init/ no /etc/init.d/
<JRamirez> erUSUL, sip.. init.d... pero.. no veo ningun que haga funcion de wacth dog...
<ivedci89-desktop> el server VNC  "vinagre que viene por default en Ubuntu funcionará con LXDE?"
<itali-chan> mhhhh buuuuuueno Dx
<itali-chan> a ver si los italianos saben...
<erAbuelo> itali-chan: el que yo conozco no lo sabe xD
<itali-chan> lol xd
<itali-chan> yo no? xD
<Tarrasquero> :)
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, probablemente
<cousteau> no veo por qué no
<cousteau> tanto el servidor como el cliente deberían funcionar... y también en KDE
<cousteau> itali-chan, para qué decías de reinstalar ubuntu, por cierto?
<cousteau> (si tienes /home separada y lo haces bien, no pierdes los datos)
<itali-chan> lo decia porque no funciona el touchpad, el raton tactil de portatil
<itali-chan> se vuelve loco...
<ivedci89-desktop> ok, gracas...
<cousteau> "se vuelve loco"? no será que tienes el portátil apoyado en la barriga y te hace interferencias?
<cousteau> (a mí me ha pasado)
<itali-chan> no
<itali-chan> he probado el live cd..
<itali-chan> y alli si funciona..
<cousteau> además, en ese caso es mejor simplemente poner todas las actualizaciones
<cousteau> itali-chan, y te ha pasado nada más instalar, o de un día para otro?
<Lancro> le paso despues de una hibernacion xD
<itali-chan> fue esta tarde, despues de hibernarlo y volverlo a encender
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: el pc está muy usado?
<Lancro> lleva el pobre aqui un buen rato, joe, no leia hace un buen rato y sigue
<itali-chan> solo tiene 9 meses
<itali-chan> -.-
<Tarrasquero> pero el touch está castigado?
<itali-chan> no
<itali-chan> esta perfecto
<itali-chan> en perfectas condiciones todo el pc!
<itali-chan> hasta en winbugs iba bien xD
<erUSUL> JRamirez: algo asi http://paste.ubuntu.com/585570/ no se si funcionara pero pillas la idea
<itali-chan> -.- en fin, a reinstalar que remedios
<JRamirez> erUSUL, voy a ver
<JRamirez> alguien sabe como reseteo o como entro a my phpmyadmin.
<JRamirez> nunca no he puesto ninguna clave...
<mimecar> JRamirez: pon una clave a mysql
<JRamirez> mimecar, ahhh voy a ver.. gracias
<JRamirez> erUSUL, una duda.
<JRamirez> donde asignas interfaz en el script que pones? es decir no fue asignada?
<JRamirez> upsss
<JRamirez> perdon. estoy ciego..
<cousteau> itali-chan, probaste reiniciando?
<itali-chan> si reinicie mas de 10 veces..
<itali-chan> porque al principio el puntero del raton saltaba de arriba a abajo de la pantalla
<itali-chan> y era ingobernable..
<JRamirez> erUSUL, una consulta.. como detecta linux. si el imsniff se cierra? por algun bug. o algo? el hecho de estar en el runlevel 06? hace esto? o como podria auditar si se cae.. arrancar el servicio nuevamente?
<tochi> hm.. he encontrado muchas soluciones pero todos asumen que tengo gui
<tochi> lo cual fail
<tochi> jajajaj
<tochi> no tengo
<tochi> es en el arranque me de deja con la consola y un (initramfs)
<tochi> sin mas :(
<Tarrasquero> tochi: que te pasa?
<tochi> Tarrasquero: fijate que, tengo ese problema luego de instalar unas actualizaciones
<ivedci89-desktop> chicos cómo era el comando para actualizar por consola?
<tochi> ahora me llama el dev de donde instale el sistema, osea un sub
<tochi> usb
<Tarrasquero> apt-get update
<tochi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tochi> de una vez
<tochi> Tarrasquero: entonces? algún comentario?
<tochi> estoy en la pc del trabajo :S
<tochi> y me pasa justo ahora
<tochi> jajajaj
<Tarrasquero> tochi: pero no inician las x?
<tochi> para nada
<Tarrasquero> tienes htop?
<tochi> Tarrasquero: solo me da pantalla negra y (initramfs)
<tochi> el problema es que no me llama el kernel
<Tarrasquero> cargaste el grub en la usb?
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias Tarrasquero:
<tochi> Tarrasquero: yo instale el sistema por usb, pero se supone que el grub lo instala en el hd no?
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm, si no lo saves tu...
<Katarcis> de que estamos hablando? :D
<tochi> además, después de la instalación todo funcionaba bien es hasta hoy que me dio error
<Katarcis> porque no updata el grub
<Katarcis> o cual es el error
<Katarcis> me dicen ? xD
<Tarrasquero> tochi: tienes el usb?
<tochi> no
<tochi> :S
<Tarrasquero> y un livecd?
<tochi> Tarrasquero: voy a ver creo que si
<Tarrasquero> por algo las llaman laves-usb
<Tarrasquero> llaves-usb
<tochi> si que mal..
<tochi> estoy atrapado
<Tarrasquero> si no tienes livecd nada podemos hacer
<Tarrasquero> a ser posible livecd con grub.v2
<tochi> Tarrasquero: pero debería poder acceder auna consola?
<tochi> ajjaja
<tochi> estoy muy molesto
<tochi> ajjaja
<Tarrasquero> tochi: si no tienes grub simplemente no carga el SO
<tochi> todo es que tenga acceso a una fregada consola y lo arreglo pero no puedo hacer nada, ni cargar nano, vi, vim nada!!
<tochi> bien tengro grub
<mimecar> en la "consola de grub" no tienes los comandos normales
<Tarrasquero> tochi: tienes grub?
<tochi> Tarrasquero: si
<Tarrasquero> tochi: pues la imagen recovery
<Tarrasquero> inicia con el
<tochi> Tarrasquero: tampoco jala
<tochi> :S
<skypce> hola gente, se que por aqui se tienen las ultimas novedades, ando en busca de un kernel 2.6.38 para netbooks con brain fuck scheduller? (que funcione el shutdown si)
<tochi> ya intente también con eso
<Tarrasquero> pues na...
<mimecar> skypce: esperate a que lo incluya ubuntu
<tochi> Tarrasquero: nueva instalación, esta vez desde cd
<skypce> mimecar, me gusta compilarlo pero preguntaba por si alguien lo tenia
<mimecar> tochi: o usando unetbootin para pasar la iso
 * tochi está muy muy molesto :@
<Tarrasquero> tochi: la instalacion por usb no tiene por qué ser peor
<skypce> estoy utilizando la ultima version de liquorix 2.6.38 con su respectivo parche
<tochi> Tarrasquero: cabal
<skypce> osea lo instale
<skypce> pero me da errores al compilar
<skypce> un error 2
<tochi> pero no puedo acceder ahora a editar ningún archivo, tendré que usar un live cd
<skypce> hoy dia aparecieron los sources del kernel de liquorix
<skypce> :D
<skypce> los 2.6.38?
<skypce> si exacto
<mimecar> skypce: que los publiquen no quiere decir que los metan en los repositorios oficiales
<skypce> claro eske son los fuentes
<skypce> mira te voy a dar el link
<cousteau> ehm... has puesto una "?" por equivocación y luego te has contestado a ti mismo, o estás manteniendo un monólogo?
<skypce> parecen ser oficiales en todo caso
<skypce> joaoja
<skypce> ok
<skypce> esta es la web de donde baje los sources http://liquorix.net/debian/pool/main/l/linux-liquorix-2.6/
<skypce> y el patch
<skypce> lo baje de
<mimecar> skypce: ese repositorio es para debian
<skypce> http://liquorix.net/sources/
<skypce> ok
<skypce> bueno yo uso mint que esta basado en ubuntu
<skypce> y ubuntu se basa en debian
<mimecar> y metes cosas de debian
<mimecar> no deberías mezclar repositorios
<mimecar> que se base no quiere decir que sea todo igual
<skypce> tambien me he instalado el kernel-package lo obtube de debian sid
<skypce> e instale el gcc-4.5
<mimecar> mientras te funcione...
<skypce> ya esta por aparecer el error
<skypce> se los pego en un momento
<skypce> les voy a dar una pagina donde logre compilar sin problemas el 2.6.38 con autogroup sched y hugepages para netbooks
<mimecar> para mi gusto estas mezclando demasiadas cosas
<skypce> http://code.google.com/p/realtimenetbookkernel/downloads/list
<skypce> si bueno ha tenido que ser asi
<skypce> ya que linux mint 10 oficialmente tiene errores
<skypce> he tenido que obtener packetes de otros lados
<skypce> el ultimo que dice candela 2.6.38
<skypce> es con el que estoy
<skypce> anda de maravilla
<skypce> haha pero lo se
<skypce> mejor andaria un zen
<skypce> hice la prueba compilando un zen
<skypce> y ese si que vuela
<skypce> con brain fuck scheduller
<skypce> pero cuando lo compile
<Tarrasquero> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<skypce> existia un problema que no apagaba la maquina el shutdown no funcionaba
<skypce> la gracia es tener algo que funcione bien :D
<mimecar> la gracia es no tener que recompilar el kernel cuando salen parches de seguridad
<mimecar> cosa que tu tendrás que hacer
<skypce> ahh eso no lo sabia
<skypce> deberia liquorix tener oficialmente kernels para netbooks
<skypce> no estaria compilando
<skypce> en este momento
<skypce> pero es necesario son muy lentos los netbooks
<sodaclan> necesito ayuda mi discodura esta fallando dice antes de comenzar drdy error
<skypce> tienen casi todos un procesador atom
<skypce> que ni siquiera soporta virtualizacion
<skypce> con un solo nucleo
<skypce> con un hyperthreading que simula otro
<skypce> creo
<sodaclan> se colgo dos veces y me decia  El controlador de disco para /tmp no esta listo o presente
<skypce> sodacan te sale eso cuando boteas?
<sodaclan> sip
<sodaclan> las letras antes que inicie
<sodaclan> yo lo habia notado pero no le hacia caso hasta esatmañana que se me congelo la maquina, luego de eso intente arrancar pero me decia El controlador de disco para /tmp no esta listo o presente
<sodaclan> me daba opciones para auto reparar
<sodaclan> le di varias veces repara pero se quedaba congelado
<sodaclan> hata la ultima vez que se reinicio , y arraco normalita
<sodaclan> ahora la pregunta es ?? ya reparao el error ?
<Tarrasquero> sodaclan: usas una pc de escritorio?
<sodaclan> sip
<sodaclan> ya pege el texto con las especificaciones
<sodaclan> ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> sodaclan: ese error es antes de bootear el pc verdad?
<sodaclan> sip
<Tarrasquero> o sea en proceso bios
<sodaclan> despues de grub
<Tarrasquero> ammm entonces atañe aubuntu
<skypce> mmm puede ser que tengas sectores defectuosos
<skypce> no estoy seguro
<mimecar> sodaclan: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<sodaclan> las ultimitas noo
<sodaclan> el kernel mas nuevo
<mimecar> ponlas todas primero
<skypce> si fueran sectores tendrias que encontrar una forma de que se marquen y se escriba en otra parte del disco , debe haber programas para eso
<skypce> chicos llego el error
<skypce> make[1]: *** [drivers] Error 2
<skypce> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/usr/src/linux-liquorix-2.6_2.6.38.orig»
<skypce> make: *** [debian/stamp/build/kernel] Error 2
<mimecar> !paste skypce
<kubot> skypce: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<skypce> no es muy detallado , no me deja nada claro
<mimecar> skypce: es complicado ya que no estas usando ubuntu y estas metiendo un kernel de debian
<mimecar> y cuesta repetir ese error
<skypce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585586/
<skypce> eske lo raro
<skypce> eske siempre me compilaba sin problemas
<skypce> las versiones anteriores
<skypce> de liquorix
<skypce> por ejemplo 2.6.37 no tube inconvenientes
<skypce> mimecar
<mimecar> el código cambia..
<skypce> tengo una maquina mas rapida de escritorio
<skypce> se me ocurre instalarle debian
<skypce> que opinas?
<skypce> que version deberia instalar la testing?
<skypce> solo tu opinion a mi me daria por instalar la experimental
<skypce> ya que es lo ultimo de lo ultimo como el kernel
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios de debian experimental?
<mimecar> no mezcles repositorios de distribuciones
<skypce> nono mimecar
<skypce> hablo de una instalacion de debian limpia
<skypce> en otra maquina
<skypce> exclusivamente para compilar este kernel
<mimecar> que sea el último código quiere decir que tendrá muchos más fallos
<skypce> mm
<skypce> tienes toda la razon
<skypce> pruebo con el testing?
<mimecar> prueba
<skypce> ok
<skypce> uff
<skypce> oye lo ultimo
<skypce> sabes si el grub del debian testing reconoce windows?
<skypce> sino tendre problemas
<skypce> tengo algunos trabajos en la particion de windows
<mimecar> debería
<mimecar> pero no lo puedo asegurar
<skypce> bueno se me ocurre restablecer el mbr con hiren s boot cd en todo caso
<skypce> de que algo salga mal
<skypce> muchas gracias mimecar
<skypce> :D
<skypce> me retiro :D si tengo exito les dare el link
<skypce> :D
<mimecar> prefiero instalar cosas de los repositorios oficiales
<mimecar> porque tendrán actualizaciones
<skypce> entiendo lo de las actualizaciones , pero yo prefiero la velocidad ;P
<skypce> weno man
<skypce> un abrazo
<skypce> muchas gracias por tus consejos
<JRamirez> erUSUL, estas por aca?
<JRamirez> ese script que me dices... como puedo hacer para chequear si se cae? que vuelva a subir?
<erUSUL> JRamirez: de eso ya se encarga upstart
<JRamirez> erUSUL, ? y como o donde lo meto entonces?
<JRamirez> no entiendo lo de upstart
<erUSUL> JRamirez: en /etc/init/
<JRamirez> lo meto en el /etc/init.d/
<JRamirez> mmmm no.. sigo sin entender.
<novato> buenas noches
<JRamirez> novato, buenoas
<novato> alguien me puede indicar si se pueden poner nombres en vez de ip en las iptables ?
<novato> si debería poner algún módulo o extensión para ello ?
<jamesjedimaster> se pueden poner los dominios en iptables
<jamesjedimaster> al mostrar las reglas se puede expandir segun el dns, o resolver la ip
<novato> estupendo jamesjadimaster, lo pruebo a ver :)
<novato> si rula :) lo había escrito mal...
<novato> bueno, gracias por todo...
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> no me anda samba
<file_not_found> quiere ver una computadora en red con windows y no entra
<chrisyagami> ingresa directamente en la barra de direcciones (de ubuntu claro) smb://ipdelamaquina file_not_found
<chrisyagami> o el nombre de la maquina la cual quieras ingresar
<file_not_found> Error: Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<file_not_found> Seleccione otro visor e inténtelo de nuevo.
<file_not_found> no funciona
<file_not_found> hay andubo
<file_not_found> puse con dos barras //
<RobotCow> hola mis amigos
<Katarcis> alo
<RobotCow> Katarcis -> como te va?
<RobotCow> vas**
<Katarcis> bien bien
<RobotCow> ubuntu 11.04 en abril
<RobotCow> tiempo poco
<Katarcis> ?
<Katarcis> que fecha
<RobotCow> Katarcis -> busco por la fecha exacto
<file_not_found> chrisyagami
<RobotCow> abril 26
<elshaka> hola, alguien por acá ha conseguido instalar empathy >2.33.2 en maverick?
<mimecar> elshaka: de forma oficial no puedes
<mimecar> la última versión de gnome para la 10.10 es 2.32
<elshaka> ya, gracias mimecar, esperaba que hubiera algun ppa no oficial con backports para maverick :P
<mimecar> contra más respositorios de ppa añadas más fácil será que alguno de los programas falle
<LuisMiguel> amigos.. hay alguna aplicación para poder modificar PDF ???
<mimecar> opneoffice lo hace
<mimecar> openoffice
<LuisMiguel> no quiero exportar..
<LuisMiguel> quiero modificar un PDF ya hecho..
<mimecar> openoffice...
<mimecar> no he dicho que lo uses para exportar en ningún momento
<LuisMiguel> y que versión lo hace?
<mimecar> la de los repositorios debería
<mimecar> si incluye el plugin de importar pdf
<LuisMiguel> y donde consigo ese plugin.. tengo ubuntu 10-04
<LuisMiguel> con openoffice 3.2
<mimecar> no te sale la opción de importar pdf ?
<LuisMiguel> pues ya intenté abrir uno.. y no.. :(
<blackhalo> LuisMiguel, si no te importa que sea qt, en el centro de software tienes Editor PDF (PDFedit)
 * xoan buenas
<LuisMiguel> gracias blackhalo .. qt es de kde ???
<blackhalo> sí
<blackhalo> no te debería cargar muchas librerías, así que por probar...
<fzeta> Hi! Familia;-))
<JRamirez> como corro o cambio unas cosas en mi base de datos de SQL.
<JRamirez> no tengo mucho conocimiento..
<JRamirez> me dijeron que hiciero algo como esto.. alter table piwigo_categories modify id mediumint unsigned auto_increment;
<JRamirez> HOLAs? xD
<LuisMiguel> gracias amigos ya me funcionó el plugin de openoffice
<LuisMiguel> para leer pdf
<LuisMiguel> y también el pdfedit
<lespagnol> hola
<lespagnol> el .iso que tienen en la página de gnome3 qué SO es?
<ivedci89> msrm
<eliezer> hola quien e ayuda a intalar java  en ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-26
<arielsanflo> saludos atoda la sala
<JRamirez> holas
<forces> che
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> he cambiado sin querer unos permisos de un ejecutable de /usr/bin
<Jakeukalane> cuales son los permmisos que suelen tener ahí los archivos?
<Jakeukalane> como podría vover a ponerle los mismos?
<jamesjedimaster> Jakeukalane: por ejemplo:
<jamesjedimaster> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root      153336 2010-03-07 00:04 unzip
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> creo que sería eso
<jamesjedimaster> eso lo puedes ver con ls -l /usr/bin
<Jakeukalane> sí me acabo de acordar
<Jakeukalane> pero no sé voolver ahí
<Jakeukalane> he hecho
<Jakeukalane> sudo chmod 777
<Jakeukalane> y tengo ahora
<Jakeukalane> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root    root
<forces> Jakeukalane, a cual le cambiaste el permiso?
<Jakeukalane> a amarokapp
<forces> asi dejalo entonces
<Jakeukalane> es que le quería cambiar el permiso a un enlace
<Jakeukalane> pero no me dí cuenta qu etambién se lo cambiaba al enlace en sí
<Jakeukalane> contenido del enlace en sí
<forces> depende del tipo de enlace que hayas hecho
<llancor> hola comunidad.......
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Sur07> hello
<DavidReza> alguien sabe para que es el aopción de AWN que dice Force monitor mode ? En la sección de Advanced?
<H3lios> Hola a todos, he descargado empire age para jugarlo, tiene los archivos de instalacion...como lo instalo con wine ?
<H3lios> me sale un mensaje diciendo que es un archivo executable bit
<H3lios> y no lo deja instalar
<H3lios> tengo la version 10.04 kuubntu
<_alexander_> tienes wine instalado? es un archivo iso de age?
<H3lios> tengo wine
<H3lios> pero el empire age es un ejecutable de windows
<jamesjedimaster> si estas en dolphin, con el boton derecho sobre el exe, te debe dar la opcion de abrirlo con wine
<H3lios> si me sale esa opcion
<H3lios> pero me aparece un mensaje que dice que no se ejecuta blabla y al final me sale que me dirija a este enlace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<jamesjedimaster> ponle el permiso de ejecucion
<jamesjedimaster> es lo que dice esa liga a donde te mandan
<forces> http://img151.imageshack.us/f/pantallazohv.png/
<H3lios> y ale he puesto esos permisos a los ejecutables y me sale otro mensaje
<H3lios> creo que buscare un archivo tipo iso
<H3lios> si es mas facil creo
<jamesjedimaster> esta raro, yo no he tenido problemas con los .exes en ubuntu
<H3lios> bueno seguire mirando
<H3lios> gracias por la ayuda
<Algabe> hola, alguien ha usado crontab ?
<dabor> Algabe, cual seria la pregunta concreta?
<Algabe> dabor: necesito que arranque mi bot si se llegara a reiniciar el server
<Algabe> lei y me da este comando
<Algabe> crontab -e
<Algabe> @reboot screen -d -m supybot /path/to/configFile
<dabor> Algabe, gnome-schedule te podria facilitar la configuración de crontab
<Algabe> gnome-schedule es para configurar crontab en modo grafico
<Algabe> tengo que instalarlo cierto?
<jamesjedimaster> Algabe: el script se asegura que no haya multiples instancias corriendo?
<Algabe> jamesjedimaster: si
<Algabe> osea que inicie
<Algabe> esta bien asi: reboot screen -d -m supybot /home/algabe/gribble/scripts/robot.conf ?
<jamesjedimaster> no se, eso lo ejecutas en la consola y corre bien?
<jamesjedimaster> y cada cuanto tiempo lo vas a ejecutar?
<Algabe> jamesjedimaster: si
<Algabe> jamesjedimaster: quiero que si se reinicia o pierde la conexion al conectarme se reconecte
<jamesjedimaster> yo no lo pondria en crontab, sino en /etc/rc.local y que corra indefinidamente
<Algabe> jamesjedimaster: podrias ayudarme?
<jamesjedimaster> solo 10min, ya casi voy de salida
<Algabe> mira el archivo esta en: /home/algabe/gribble/scripts/robot.conf
<jamesjedimaster> eso es solo la configuracion del programa
<Algabe> si
<Algabe> es el archivo que tengo que ejecutar
<Algabe> por ejemplo en la terminal pongo: cd /home/algabe/gribble/scripts
<Algabe> luego: supybot robot.conf
<jamesjedimaster> Algabe: pon todo ese comando en un script y ejecuta solo el script, asi si cambias algo, sabes que solo cambias un archivo
<Algabe> ok
<Algabe> jamesjedimaster: gracias :D
<jamesjedimaster> en /etc/rc.local agregas el script y en el siguiente reinicio debe correr el bot
<jamesjedimaster> ahi se ven, bye
<simon__> tengo problema con el wow(world of warcraft), al correrlo con wine, se ven mal los colores y van lentos(cais no se ven las letras, poligonos que no se ven, lo unico que se ve bien son las pantallas de carga)
<simon__> tarjeta de video integrada= 82g33/31(128 mb)(2gb de ram ddr2)(core 2 duo 2.5 ghz).uso maverick(el problema tambien ocurría en lucid)
<xangua> será un problema de wine entonces
<simon__> si intento correrlo por opengl me suelta un error generico 132 que no me deja abrirlo. intente con los driver de ubutnu y con los de esta pagina http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<simon__> xangua, wow teiene soporto o gold o platino(no recuerdo)
<simon__> ademas un brasileiro tiene u tutorial para correrlo, tiene la misma tarjeta que yo, la misma cantidad de ram, pero mi procesador es ams potente(el lo corre con d3d con unos tweaks, que yo tambien aplique), la unica diferencia es que el usa debian
<simon__> http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/sianhulo/Pantallazo-1.png asi se ve el juego(va a 2fps)
<simon__> gracias de todas formas.!hasta pronto¡
<razieliyo> buenas
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo puedo modificar el icono de emesene que sale en el área de notificación?
<forces> que queres hacerle?
<DavidReza> pues ponerle otro menos feo =S
<forces> DavidReza, en el home
<forces> tu home verdad
<forces> en .emesene
<forces> es la carpeta de configuracion
<forces> ahi puedes cambiar el icono si quieres
<DavidReza> ok forces, checarpe
<DavidReza> forces,  no tengo ninguna carpeta emesene oculta
<forces> creala entonces
<forces> busca info en la pagina de emesene
<forces> ah no
<forces> ya se donde esta
<forces> .gconf
<forces> creo
<forces> ahi emesene
<forces> busca ahi
<forces> sino en .config
<forces> en usa de esas, hace mucho tiempo lo hice, me baje un tema de emesene y por ahi lo instale
<forces> los scripts tambien van por ahi
<DavidReza> ok
<DreaDy_HK> buenas noches borthers
<DreaDy_HK> brothers
<DreaDy_HK> como va todo por aca ?
<Soull> hola buenas dias
<Soull> chicos alguien conoce alguna manera de poder activar mi wifi en un soni vaio
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<katatonia> buenos dias
<katatonia> que tal
<erAbuelo> bien
<Perinola> hellow Alma =)
<Alma> hello Perinola
<alexneb> hau"!!!
<alexneb> saludos
<alexneb> flypp,  ^^
<alexneb> flypp, tas?
<flypp> buenas alexneb dime
<alexneb> flypp,  te acuerdas el otro canal?... el word ese... invitame anda.. ejjjque perdi la config.. y no me acuerdo del nombre!
<alexneb> :P
<flypp> alexneb, estás en freenode macho
<alexneb> ostras es verda...
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> pera .. configuro el hispano y te cuento o/
<flypp> xD
<jose__> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/ ??
<alexneb> jose__,  que le pasa?
<jose__> que tengo un problema, si intento conectarme a  mi router wifi
<jose__> sin network manager
<jose__> me da este error
<jose__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/
<jose__> estoy volviendome loco ya...xd
<jose__> he reinstalado dhcpclient pero nada..
<Guest39460> pero
<Guest39460> te conectas desde el icono de network manager
<jose__> desde el network manager me conecta perfectamente
<Guest39460> con network manager puedes
<Guest39460> vale
<jose__> pero lo que quiero hacer es hacerlo atraves del interfaces
<jose__> no sé que hago mal exactamente
<Guest39460> mmm
<Guest39460> creo qe has de desinstalar el network manager
<Guest39460> y luego conectarte a traves de interfaces
<jose__> pero si lo hecho abajo con /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<jose__> no vale?
<Guest39460> creo qe no
<Guest39460> intenta hacer esto
<Guest39460> busca el proceso del network manager
<Guest39460> con ps -AL
<Guest39460> y terminalo con kill (y el numero del network manager)
<Guest39460> a ver si asi te funciona
<jose__> aham, pues me desconecto y ahora te digo algo
<Guest39460> ok
<jose__> muchas gracias por tu tiempo :)
<Guest39460> de nada ;) espero qe te funcione
<ZULO> Guest39460,  me pasa igual..
<ZULO> soy jose__
<Guest39460> mmm
<Guest39460> pues entonces creo qe es lo que te dije al principio
<Guest39460> que hay que desinstalarlo
<Guest39460> pero si vas a hacerlo, bajate el .deb del network manager por si acaso no puedes
<ZULO> eso estaba pensando, por que si no...xd
<Guest39460> es que si no recuerdo mal, habia un tema en el foro que explicaba tu problema
<Guest39460> o uno similar
<Guest39460> y habia que desinstalar el network manager, por un problema de conflictos o algo asi
<ZULO> ea, pues voy a bajarlo y al lío
<ZULO> la que estoy liando para compartir la conexión...xd
<Guest39460> jajaja
<alexneb> ZULO,  porque no pruebas wicd ... por ejemplo?
<erAbuelo> buenas, otra vez :)
<Guest39460> buenas
<alexneb> erAbuelo, saludos jefe !!
<erAbuelo> hola alexneb
<Frambuesa> Hello !!
<alexneb> tengo ua duda...
<alexneb> Frambuesa,  saludos
<Frambuesa> alexneb: dila entonces :p
<carnau> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alexneb> vereis... tengo el compiz... que me iba genial.. los efectos.. etc...  entonces  me instale l del macbuntu (no me resisto a esos iconos tan monos) y desde entonces las animacones me van extremadamente rapidas.. tanto que practicamente no se aprecioan ... para solventarlo he cambiado la velocidad desde el gestor de configuraciones del compiz... pero sigue gual... que puedo hacer?
<alexneb> kubot,  saludos!
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'saludos!'.
<alexneb> ¬¬
<carnau> kubot, hola
<Frambuesa> alexneb: nse, y Kubot es un bot xDD
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Frambuesa> xDDDD
<alexneb> kubot,  soso!
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'soso!'.
<alexneb> XD
<fosco_> buenas
<Frambuesa> Hi
<alexneb> fosco_, saludos compay!
<alexneb> mimecar,  saludos !
<alexneb> fosco_,  desde mi usb ... modem.. jejejej... (los de orange no dan soport en linux para su modem... muahahahha pero va de lujo!)
<fosco_> :)
<wicope> hola
<wicope> Estoy con http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Personalizar_distribuci%C3%B3n_de_Ubuntu_Live_CD, me quedo atrancado, pillado en el último paso, es sobre el gdm, en el cual el tutorial está antiguo y es para el 8.04. Entonces el comando no funciona: /etc/init.d/gdm start. Mi pregunta es como podría abrir una sesión gráfica en un entorno chroot (enjaulado) con ubuntu 10.04 o superiores?
<alexneb> fosco_,  duda.. que tengo...
<alexneb> vereis... tengo el compiz... que me iba genial.. los efectos.. etc...  entonces  me instale l del macbuntu (no me resisto a esos iconos tan monos) y desde entonces las animacones me van extremadamente rapidas.. tanto que practicamente no se aprecioan ... para solventarlo he cambiado la velocidad desde el gestor de configuraciones del compiz... pero sigue gual... que puedo hacer?
<Crashbit> wicope: no se si es exactamente lo que pides, pero actualmente en vez de usar system, se usa service, por ejemplo sudo service gdm start
<Crashbit> wicope: de lo de enjaular, ni idea
<alexneb> Crashbit,  saludos!!
<wicope> Crashbit: hola, si lo de enjaular, me refiero a chroot, voy a probarlo ..
<alexneb> wicope,  saludtes...
<mimecar> wicope: todo lo que quede fuera de chroot no lo puedes usar
<alexneb> jos estamos todos...
<Frambuesa> perfectamente.
<Frambuesa> :))
<Frambuesa> http://www.muywindows.com/2011/03/23/microsoft-felicita-a-mozilla-por-firefox-4-con-una-tarta wtf bonita tarta xd
<carnau> wicope, yo tengo que hacer lo mismo para mi proyecto final de ciclo, es muy complicado?
<wicope> Hola alexneb, Crashbit si también funciona el comando service gdm start: start: Job is already running: gdm, con lo que pienso que se ejecuta en el sistema normal no en el sistema enjaulado (chroot)
<wicope> y claro no me arranca el gdm en el sistema chroot, la verdad me es complicado explicarlo, para más información leer un momento  http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Personalizar_distribuci%C3%B3n_de_Ubuntu_Live_CD hasta donde dice: Una vez creado el usuario y asignado el permiso para ejecutar comandos como root, solo resta iniciar el gdm. Bueno me explico fatal hoy, por eso mejor es que lo leais por encima (son 2 min ;)) gracias Crashbit
<alexneb> nadie sabe de lo mio'
<alexneb> ?
<alexneb> a que se puede deber'??
<mimecar> alexneb: ese tema para poner la apariencia de un mac modifica los archivos del sistema?
<Crashbit> wicope: debes ejecutar el service desde dentro del chroot
<wicope> alexneb: hola, bueno el compiz a mi forma de ver tiene más inconvenientes que beneficios, aún asi no se porque te pasa lo que te pasa porque no uso compiz, saludos
<razieliyo_> wenas
<alexneb> mimecar,  creo que nbo porque lo instale desde el terminal normal y para tocar los archivos del sistema creo que hace falata ser root
<alexneb> no?
<mimecar> no
<wicope> Crashbit: si eso es lo que quiero hacer. Antes de nada cómo puedo saber en la terminal si estoy con chroot o estoy en mi sistema normal?
<mimecar> si te ha modificado tu configuración en el registro de gnome...
<mimecar> wicope: si has puesto chroot no estas con el sistema normal
<alexneb> mimecar, como recupero la forma normal?... que le den al macbuntu... ¬¬
<mimecar> no se como lo has instalado
<alexneb> mimecar,  es un script
<carnau> alexneb, ¿Has probado a buscar como se desinstala primero, antes de preguntar?
<wicope> mimecar, si puse chroot y tal como viene en el manual de antes, el caso es que no estoy en chroot porque pienso que ejecuto uname -r y me sale el kernel de mi sistema actual, no del sistema enjaulado(chroot), voy a mirar donde he fallado, gracias a todos
<mimecar> alexneb: el script puede hacer cualquier cosa
<alexneb> mimecar,  jos... pera.. idea.. hay un script de desinstalar.. voy a ver...
<alexneb> ara vengo
<mimecar> wicope: si has puesto chroot y la ruta de la carpeta que contiene a tu sistema no te puede salir lo mismo
<mimecar> (si utilizas la misma versión de ubuntu te dará el mismo kernel)
<wicope> mimecar, te cuento si no te importa, tengo en /media una partición llamada AlmacenDatos entonces desde el terminal de la jaula(chroot) no tengo nada en media, con lo que deduzco que si estoy en chroot. Si me voy a otra terminal si tengo /media/AlmacenDatos y es cuando estoy en mi sistema normal. Con lo que resumiendo si creo que estoy en chroot y bueno ejecuto en el terminal de la jaula: service gdm start y me dice "start: Job is 
<wicope> ya que cambio con ctrl+alf+Fx y no veo la nueva entrada gdm del sistema chroot, bueno es dificil de explicar @
<mimecar> wicope: esa combinación es para el sistema normal
<alexneb> ya ta solucionao.. era el p... script....
<alexneb> mimecar,  gracias!
<celu> ola
<celu> me podeis ayudar¿?
<celu> con abuntu
<mimecar> sin saber el problema no
<alexneb> celu,  cuenta!!
<celu> vale lo digo
<celu> le e instalado actualizaciones
<alexneb> dime dime...
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> ajam..
<celu> me se a cambiado de tema no me admite internet se bloquea el cursor y el teclado
<celu> lo apago y lo enciendo pero siempre se queda igual
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Frambuesa> dmesg ¿?
<celu> creo que la nueva
<mimecar> cual es la nueva
<celu> no lo se
<wicope> mimecar, mmm, entonces leo mal? ya que entindo que me dices que ctrl+alt+Fx es para el sistema normal y cómo seria para el sistema enjaulado? ya que el tutorial dice: "/etc/init.d/gdm start  Luego de ejecutado el comando anterior, se nos iniciará el GNOME en otra terminal (generalmente la 9 o 10), seguido aparecerá la ventana de inicio de sesión"
<mimecar> ¿de donde la has descargado?
<alexneb> ¬¬
<alexneb> por pasos
<Tarrasquero> celu: uname -a
<celu> me lo han pasado
<celu> se puede hacer algo
<alexneb> celu,  ok... pues escribe en una terminal uname -a
<alexneb> celu,  sabes como llegar a la termianl?
<celu> uname -a
<mimecar> wicope: pasa a esas terminales
<celu> ok
<Frambuesa> T e r m i  n a l  L O V E ( L)
<alexneb> celu, abres aplicaciones y en accesorios tienes una que se llama terminal. alli se te abrira una ventana (terminal) alli escribees eso...
<celu> so ya lo se
<alexneb> ammm.. perdon perdon...
<celu> espera un momento ke lo pongo
<wicope> mimecar, si, el problema es que pienso que la forma de cambiar de terminal es con ctrl+alt+fx, no se otra forma de cambiar de terminal. si tengo ue ir a la terminal 9 pues ctrl+alt+f9 pero claro me dices que esto es para el sistema normal no para el sistema enjaulado, con lo que no se cambiar de terminal en un sistema chroot.  Buscando en google ^
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> si te dice que pone GDM en la terminal 9 pasa a ese terminal
<celu> me sirve
<celu> graciassssss
<celu> me funciono
<mimecar> celu: que texto te sale?
<alexneb> celu, ... ok... que te dijo el comando?
<celu> me dijo
<celu> quieres reiniciar el equipo para acabar las actualicaciones le di a si y listo
<mimecar> celu: di lo que pone en la consola
<alexneb> :S
<celu> me dijo que si queria reiniciar le di a si
<celu> y ya no paso nada +
<alexneb> ?
<alexneb> celu,  metieste uname -a y te dijo que reiniciaras?
<celu> oyo como sabeis tanto de abuntu¿?
<fosco_> celu: ubuntu
<celu> yo eske entiendo mejor window
<celu> oye me ayudais con mi foro?
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<celu> me ayudais con mi foro?
<celu> eske busco staff
<mimecar> celu: las preguntas del foro no están relacionadas con ubuntu
<fosco_> celu: este canal es para dudas tecnicas sobre ubuntu, para el resto de temas usa el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Tarrasquero> me quedé sin tinta de nuevo, se me lee?
<Frambuesa> tarras; se, bb
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: tus letras son borrosas
<mimecar> :P
<Tarrasquero> pues valla, tendré que llamar al ti
<celu> a vale gracias por solucionarme el problema
<mimecar> celu: tu problema sigue
<mimecar> no se ha solucionado nada
<celu> no ya no sigue
<Tarrasquero> celu: mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo
<mimecar> entonces te faltaba poner actualizaciones
<mimecar> el comando de consola no ha hecho nada
<alexneb> pues parece sr que si...
<celu> no las instale todas
<mimecar> celu: instala todas
<alexneb> celu,  joer. empieza por ahi .. XD
<celu> ya eske las e instalado
<mimecar> ¿todas?
<celu> si
<celu> oye como instalo flash 10 para abuntu
<celu> eske me dice que no es confiabe y no puedo
<mimecar> ¿donde te dice eso?
<mimecar> celu: di primero el resultado de uname -a
<celu> en el gestor de actualizaciones
<celu> es decir el centro de sofware
<fosco_> celu: te lo repito, es ubuntu, no abuntu
<celu> a bale ubuntu
<celu> ahora me deja
<celu> cuando acabe de instalar las actualizaciones me lo admite
<fosco_> para instalar el flash espera a que se hayan erminado de instalar todas las actualizaciones y escribe sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fosco_> terminado*
<celu> ok
<celu> oye que navegador utilizais
<celu> ¿?
<celu> para saber cual es mejor para abuntu
<mimecar> celu: prueba varios y decide
<fosco_> yo uso firefox
<fosco_> lo de "el mejor" solo puedes decirlo tú
<celu> alguien utiliza alguno distinto
<celu> ¿?
<alexneb> celu,  yo firefox.. me gusta muchoj
<celu> a vale
<celu> yo utilizo google chrome es rapidisimo y opera
<celu> alguien sabe
<celu> como hacer una pelicula animada en abuntu¿?
<fosco_> celu: tercera vez, es ubuntu
<alexneb> celu,  una peli,... un montaje??
<celu> ok
<alexneb> tienes pitivi....
<mimecar> celu: puedes usar blender
<alexneb> animaciones blender
<celu> blender eske es dig¡fisilisimo
<alexneb> pitivi para montajes.. o k9... etc...
<mimecar> blender es sencillo de usar
<alexneb> celu,  pues hay tutoriales de como funciona...
<alexneb> es mu facil.. lo que pasa es que tienes que cambiarte el "chip" de ventanucos a un sistema mejor .. :)
<celu> ok
<celu> error me sale de nuevo
 * alexneb pira a come!!
<alexneb> chau!
<celu> en aplicaciones me sale
<celu> pocas cosas y me sale que se esta reconstrullenso
<mimecar> celu: no estamos en tu ordenador, si no pones el error es complicado
<celu> ke ago¿?
<celu> alguien sabe que hacer
<mimecar> sin saber el error no
<celu> no me slae igual ke antes las carpetas de otro color las aplicaciones menos no se ke hacer y me
<celu> sale un icono de error
<mimecar> ¿has puesto TODAS las actualizaciones y reiniciado?
<celu> si
<mimecar> pon la salida de => uname -a
<celu> que hago
<celu> ok
<celu> me dice orden no encontrada
<mimecar> escribe lo que estas poniendo en la consola
<celu> llo e escrito en terminal
<slatan> como hago para poder leer 'man' en gedit?, Osea, como exportar el resultado de 'man x' a .txt o .html?
<mimecar> celu: pon el chat el texto que has puesto en la consola
<celu> uname -a
<mimecar> ese comando está en cualquier distribución
<Tarrasquero> slatan: un ejemplo → man -t wodim | ps2pdf - > ~/Desktop/wodim-man.pdf
<slatan> tarrasquero, ok grax voy a probar
<celu> no hay manera de que ubuntu retroceda un dia para atras
<Tarrasquero> ~/Desktop/wodim-man.pdf  ← esta linea es donde se alojará el resultado
<mimecar> celu: no
<Tarrasquero> si no existe deves gcrearla
<celu> ooo
<celu> nose ke voy a acer
<mimecar> celu: primero di la versión de ubuntu que usas
<mimecar> uname -a
<mimecar> tiene que decirte el kernel que usas
<celu> y como lo miro¿?
<mimecar> pon solo => uname
<slatan> ok grax tarrasquero funciona
<celu> Linux
<celu> me dice
<Tarrasquero> hmmm me uele a troll
<mimecar> uname -a
<mimecar> y no me digas que te dice comando no encontrado
<celu> 686 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> que mas
<celu> ese uso creo
<celu> uname -a
<mimecar> el comando da más información
<celu> si
<celu> 2.6.32-30-generic
<celu> ·59-ubuntu SMP
<celu> Tue Mar
<celu> 686 GNU/linux
<celu> eso es lo ke me da
<celu> mandame un spiware
<celu> y me haceis eso
<celu> no mejor
<celu> no lo se
<mimecar> celu: ????
<Tarrasquero> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> celu: un spyware roba TUS datos y contraseñas
<celu> entonces no
<Tarrasquero> celu: me parece que traes ideas preconcevidas
<Tarrasquero> NUNCA administramos esa clase de archivos
<mimecar> y si alguien te da ese tipo de archivos no te fies
<celu> ok
<mimecar> pon el texto exacto del error que te da
<celu> ya se cual es mi version
<celu> Debian Ubuntu
<mimecar> debian ubuntu no existe
<celu> Pos es Debian entonces
<Surion_> o ubuntu
<mimecar> Debian con un kernel de ubuntu?
<Crashbit>  /ignore celu
<celu> creo ke si
<Crashbit> ups
<Surion_> XD
<celu> yo no se ni lo de ke hablo solo entiendo elwindows
<celu> y de linux no se nada
<mimecar> celu: pon el texto exacto del error que te da
<celu> eske no me da ningun error sino eske no esta como antes
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla con la tecla Impr pant
<mimecar> y subela a imagehack.us
<celu> ok
<celu> espera
<Tarrasquero> celu: te conozco, eres de culé
<Tarrasquero> celu: te conozco, eres culé
<celu> lo sineo pero me voy a instalar de nuevo el ubuntu de todas formas no tengo ningun archivo
<celu> xau
<celu> t gracias
<mimecar> como quieras
<celu> m,e ayudas con mi foro?
<fzeta> res
<mimecar> celu: no tengo tiempo para foros
<ZULO> alguien que me pueda ayudar con el archivo interface ?
<mimecar> !ask ZULO
<kubot> ZULO: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ZULO> me quiero conectar a mi wifi sin el network manager, pero no me va http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/
<mimecar> ¿por que no quieres usar el network manager?
<ZULO> ahí está la configuracion que pongo en el archivo, con el networ manager se conecta perfectamente
<ZULO> por que me da problemas con el firestarter
<ZULO> necesito usar los interfaces wlan0 y eth0 y con el network manager
<ZULO> si activo el cable me quita internet...
<mimecar> solo puedes tener una salida a internet por un interfaz
<ZULO> y como cambio para que la preferencia no la tenga eth0 si no wlan0?
<mimecar> desactiva eth0
<ZULO> pero es que lo necesito también, ese es el problema
<ZULO> por eso no quiero usar el network manager :s
<mimecar> eth0 lo usas para una red interna?
<ZULO> exacto
<mimecar> desactiva dhcp de la tarjeta de red
<ZULO> de la eth0 o wlan0?
<mimecar> eth0
<mimecar> ¿que documentación estas siguiendo para usar dos tarjetas de red al mismo tiempo? (wifi, eth0)
<ZULO> ninguna, directamente estaba usando esta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless#The%20Basics
<ZULO> que es por la que hago todo esto...
<mimecar> pienso que te pasará lo mismo si lo haces de tu forma
<mimecar> hay que decirle al sistema que esa conexión no la puede usar
<colo> mimecar, o sea que si desactivo el dhcp corta el internet pero la coneccion de la red sigue activa?
<mimecar> colo: no tendría dirección IP
<mimecar> no he usado una conexión mediante wifi y ethernet al mismo tiempo
<colo> mimecar, perfecto me sirve
<ZULO> mimecar, eso es lo que llevo buscando unos días, como decirle que salga a internet por wlan0 y  no por eth0
<ZULO> para desactivar dhcp en eth0 seria poner en el interfaces static no?
<mimecar> si, pero no se si te funcionará para lo que quieres
<mimecar> si esa conexión no cortará a la otra
<ZULO> ea, esque eso ya lo he probado pero ná..
<carnau> ZULO, las dos redes son diferentes?
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<ZULO> como diferentes?
<carnau> en eth0 tienes 192.168.1.0 y en wlan 10.20.30.0, por ejemplo
<ZULO> si
<carnau> entonces es fácil :p
<AzoteLogiko> clase c y clase a
<ZULO> por donde me viene internet es 192.168.1.1 y el otro enrrutador es 192.168.2.1
<carnau> haz un route -n
<ZULO> el problema esque si enchufo el cable para hacer route me quedo sin internet xd
<ZULO> carnau, existe alguna forma de aún teniendo el cable enchufado decirle que el internet me viene por la wifi?
<carnau> puedes cambiar tus rutas si
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<ZULO> y podrías pasarme algún enlace de como se hace, o explicarmelo brevemente?
<carnau> puedes eliminar tu ruta por defecto primero: route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw la_ip_que_sea y añadir la que necesites con route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw la_ip_que_necesites
<carnau> esto hará que todo lo que no conozcas, vaya directamente por esa vía.
<AzoteLogiko> no serviría hacer ifconfig eth0 down   ?
<ZULO> esque necesito ambos interfaces
<carnau> si quiere usar ambos, no
<ZULO> pues conecto cable y pruebo, ahora os digo algo
<carnau> aunque con esta config, no podrás salir a internet por el cable
<ZULO> muchas gracias :)
<ZULO> no, el cable va a una "intranet"
<carnau> si tienes que llegar más lejos, entonces tendrás que añadirlas manualmente.
<carnau> ah, entonces nada :)
<ZULO> pues gracias por dedicarme unos minutos
<ZULO> ahora mismo pruebo
<ZULO> ;)
<carnau> np, cualquier cosa estoy por aquí :p
<ZULO> oki
<ZULO> llegó lo que puse?
<carnau> creo que no
<ZULO> ok
<ZULO> mira éste es el route http://paste.ubuntu.com/585874/
<ZULO> debería borrar la última regla no?
<carnau> no, así es correcto
<ZULO> pues si lo dejo así tengo conexión con la red interna, pero dejo de tener internet
<carnau> con ambas internas, o sólo con la ethernet?
<ZULO> con la ethernet, con la wfi no he probado
<ZULO> *wifi
<carnau> para testearlo, podrías usar wireshark
<ZULO> ok, instalando
<simon__> amigos¿conocen algun desfragmentador de particiones?
<carnau> envía algún traceroute y algún ping, tanto a las 2 redes internas como a algun host fuera de internet, a ver que se puede sacar...
<AzoteLogiko> simon__, no entiendo bien la pregunta...
<AzoteLogiko> si has formateo tu ubuntu en ext3 o ext4 , no necesitas desfragmentar
<AzoteLogiko> formateado*
<simon__> nunca dije que fuera para desfragmentar ext4 ;), es para desfragmentar unas particiones fat 32
<ZULO> ok carnau pues ahora te comento..xd
<carnau> ZULO,  vale!
<AzoteLogiko> simon__, ah .... puesss a ver que dice google :D
<simon__> yo habia encontrado uno, pero era por directorios, y no me funcionaba ademas(y era por consola xD)
<AzoteLogiko> se me ocurre si no podrias instalar una herramienta para desfrgamentar a traves de wine
<AzoteLogiko> por ejemplo Deffragler que es gratuito (para win)
<AzoteLogiko> http://www.piriform.com/download
<rolonavarta> Buenas. alguien pudo conectar un palm a ubuntu y navegar x internet desde la palm? yo logro conectar la palm, pero no me vanega
<simon__> AzoteLogiko, yo creo que lo intente instala(pero no se podia abrir)
<AzoteLogiko> has probado con la ultima version de wine?
<simon__> si
<AzoteLogiko> vaya
<AzoteLogiko> :(
<tucho> hola.
<tucho> trato de instalar jin
<tucho> es un programa de ajedrez para linux.
<tucho> ya descargue los paquetes de su web.
<tucho> los descomprimi.
<tucho> como continúo?
<xangua> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
 * xoan buenas
<ivedci89-desktop> muchachos...desde donde puedo editar las entradas del Menu aplicaciones de Ubuntu 10.04 ? quiero sacar un par de iconos...
<erUSUL> ivedci89-desktop: haz boton derecho en el menu
<AzoteLogiko> ivedci89-desktop, exacto. pones el raton encima de "Aplicaciones" y das al boton derecho
<AzoteLogiko> Editar menus
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, me tengo que ir. ciao
<ivedci89-desktop> okok
<ivedci89-desktop> perfecto...
<ivedci89-desktop> lo habia hecho antes hace como un año y no recordaba eso...
<ivedci89-desktop> GRACIAS!!!
<mrnewbie> buenas
<mrnewbie> alo ?
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mrnewbie> estoy leyendo esto http://linuxnetsco.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/2-http-y-https-usando-la-herramienta-apache2-y-openssl-ubuntu-10-04/
<mrnewbie> quisiera saber si funciona con modem movistar zte mff 110
<erUSUL> mrnewbie: no veo que tiene que ver la instalacion de apache con el modem que uses ...
<mrnewbie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585888/ esto me sale con nmap ip_host
<dzup1> lolz
<erUSUL> mrnewbie: tienes que poner la ip que corresponde. si haces la prueba en el mimo ordenador que instalaste apche usa "localhost" o "127.0.0.1" en lugar de "ip_host"
<jorge4> Hola Buebas tardes...¿Os pasa que el programita este de encargado de limpeza esta como desactivado? Uso la 10.10
<jorge4> es que queria limpiar el listado de todos los kernel antiguos y una vez lo hice con el launchpad...pero no funciona
<jorge4> sabeis por comando como se limpia este listado del Grub?
<mrnewbie> gracias rUSUL :) !
<Lancro> jorge4: usas ubuntu no?
<jorge4> si..la 10.10
<Lancro> con ubuntu tweak puedes limpiar kernels
<Lancro> aunque tambien se puede hacer por comando
<jorge4> ok Lancro gracias voy a Googlear a ver
<Lancro> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-22
<Lancro> con eso limpiarias e, 1.6.35-22
<Lancro> asi con todos
<Lancro> 2.6.35-22 perdona
<mrnewbie> hola
<mrnewbie> alguien puede ayudarme con esto porfavor ?
<mrnewbie> http://linuxnetsco.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/2-http-y-https-usando-la-herramienta-apache2-y-openssl-ubuntu-10-04/
<erAbuelo> reboot !
<mrnewbie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585914/ me sale esto
<jorge4> mrnewbie, pues el mensaje es claro severprueba no existe
<jorge4> has reiniciado¿?
<jorge4> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<jorge4> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Crashbit> solo como apunte, actualmente ya no se debe tirar de /etc/init.d/
<Crashbit> hay que usar service, por ejemplo sudo service apache2 restart
<Thedemon007> mrnewbie: ya creaste el archivo serverprueba ?? a editar nuestro sitio serverprueba para habilitarle el cifrado en la conexión para esto vamos al directorio /etc/apache2/sites-available/ creamos un archivo serverprueba, para la edición en modo gráfico usa gedit si no tienes el modo gráfico usa nano
<jorge4> ok Crashbit ...
<Crashbit> jorge4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto <--- Ahí lo explica bien :-)
<jorge4> mrnewbie, imagino qu ela ip a la que estas llamando el server no es la del ejemplo...je...por si acaso
<jorge4> Ok Crashbit voy a leerlo... aunque yo uso en local para las pruebas lampp, si es posible que alguna vez me encuentre con algo como esto.. Thank
<Crashbit> jorge4: bueno, en realidad lo que ha cambiado es el sistema de arranque, antes se usaba el sysinit, actualmente se usa upstart, que usa services
<mrnewbie> gracias por la yuda primero
<mrnewbie> no puede ser que no exista si al principio hice sudo mkdir /var/www/serverprueba
<mrnewbie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585919/
<Thedemon007> mrnewbie: hiciste fue un directorio no un archivo
<Thedemon007> el tuto dice: creamos un archivo serverprueba, para la edición en modo gráfico usa gedit si no tienes el modo gráfico usa nano
<jorge4> y si haces https://127.0.1.1/serverprueba
<Sr_ubuntu>  
<mrnewbie> @jorge4 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585920/
<jorge4> ok....cuando cargas la pagina en el navegador que ip estas usando...dejando de lado la 127.0.1.1 y la 127.0.0.1
<jorge4> me refiero a que ip tienes configurada en tu adaptador de red
<ZULO> alguien entiende un poco sobre reglas de enrrutamiento?
<LordZiru> alguien sabe como editar el menu de LXDE? es el entorno de Lubuntu
<ZULO> LordZiru, tal vez esto te pueda ayudar http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<jorge4> mrnewbie, pues creoq ue si haces un https://127.0.0.1/serverprueba deberia funcionar y si no pues un https://186.103.95.81/serverprueba
<jorge4> ZULO, me imagino tienes un router..no?
<ZULO> tengo 2 xd
<LordZiru> si hay un update que no quiero, como hago que no me aparezca una y otra vez en el update manager?
<ZULO> uno con 192.168.1.1
<ZULO> y otro con la red 192.168.2.1
<ZULO> a el primero me conecto por wifi y al segundo por cable
<jorge4> ok elque tiene internet es el 1.1.
<mrnewbie> nop sale el mismo error . . .
<jorge4> mrnewbie, ¿las dos ip dan error?
<jorge4> mrnewbie, imagino estas accediendo desde la misma maquina ¿no?
<muay-guy> Buenos dias, una consulta:..
<muay-guy> ubuntu me acaba de decir q me quedan solo 690 MB libres en disco pero tengo un disco de 204 GiB libres, como es posible?
<LordZiru> al ubuntu tal vez lo tendras en una particion màs pequeña...
<muay-guy> es posible agrandar esa particion sin reinstalar?
<fosco_> muay-guy: ejecuta df -h / en consola y verás el dato exacto
<muay-guy> si, /dev/loop0             11G  9.2G  681M  94% /
<LordZiru> yo instale debian y en medio de la instalacion redimencione las particiones, podrias hacer eso
<muay-guy> Instalar otro SO?
<fosco_> muay-guy: pues aho lo tienes, tu particion es de 11gb y ya está casi llena
<fosco_> ahi*
<LordZiru> osea llegas a la parte de elegir la particion, elejis que queres personalizar las particiones, las cambias como queres, y salis de la instalacion
<Lancro> muay-guy: redimesiona la particion / con gparted desde un live cd/usb
<muay-guy> Lancro, bueno, voy a probar eso entonces
<muay-guy> gracias
<LordZiru> che alguien sabe bien como hacer para cuando te pasan un PPA de ubuntu  o queres agregar uno, pero tenes debian?
<Lancro> debian no usa PPA
<LordZiru> alguien que si sepa?
<LordZiru> hace rato agregue uno y funciono, pero quiero poder agregar el que sea
<Lancro> pregunta en #debian-es si no me crees
<LordZiru> (14:08:31) Yukiteru: LordZiru: para usar PPA en debian solo dirigete  launchpad, bajate la clave publica e instalala
<LordZiru> (14:08:43) Yukiteru: luego te copias el repo deb que deseas y listo
<LordZiru> (14:08:59) Yukiteru: apt-get update e instalas el paquetes desde el ppa
<fosco_> LordZiru: pues hazlo
<LordZiru> por si alguien encuentra esto buscando en google y le interesa
<fosco_> pero en este canal no resolvemos dudas de debian
<LordZiru> en parte es de ubuntu
<LordZiru> los PPA son "de ubuntu"
<fosco_> no, no lo es
<cousteau> son un proyecto hospedado en un servicio mantenido por la misma empresa que Ubuntu
<LordZiru> la cosa es que los PPA estan mas relacionados con ubuntu que con debian.... en todo caso no importa, para que discutir eso...
<mauricio> alguien probo firefox 4 en un netbook?
<LordZiru1> sé, yo tengo un netbook y tengo firefox 4
<mauricio> LordZiru1: no te da la impresion de que es muuuuchisimo mas lento
<LordZiru1> masomenos... me parece mas rapido el Google Chrome...
<LordZiru1> pero puede ser que tu sistema operativo este sobre cargado
<LordZiru1> osea si abro hasta 5 pestañas no lo noto lento
<mauricio> no, es cosa de FF
<mauricio> inicia como en 10 segundos
<mauricio> :S
<mauricio> google chrome es mucho mas rapido
<LordZiru1> osea tarda en abrir un poco mas que los otros navegadores, pero una vez que estas navegando no es tan lento
<mauricio> LordZiru1: lo que si es mas util que cualquier otro navegador
<mauricio> pero lento
<LordZiru1> pero ahora opera y google chrome tienen extensiones, que es lo que queres de firefox que no te pueden dar los otros?
<LordZiru1> a mi incluso me gusta mas google chrome
<mauricio> a mi tambien, pero solo por velocidad
<Sr_ubuntu> es de Google, y Firefox no, la mejor razón..
<mauricio> para todo lo demas, firefox
<mauricio> google nos tiene controlados
<Sr_ubuntu> Monopolios... Y luego utilizáis Ubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> dáis pena xd
<mauricio> ?
<LordZiru1> a mi me gusta Google desde antes que existieran tantas cosas.
<Sr_ubuntu> Pues quédate con algunas, no todas
<Sr_ubuntu> >.>
<Sr_ubuntu> Google es el microsoft d emañana
<Sr_ubuntu> xd
<LordZiru1> tengo gmail desde que no era abierto, tenias que recibir invitacion...
<Sr_ubuntu> de hoy*
<mauricio> google sabe todo lo que haces
<Sr_ubuntu> Microsoft es el Google de mañana* así
<mauricio> que es lo que te gusta
<mauricio> todoo
<Sr_ubuntu> y te espía :)
<Sr_ubuntu> xd
<LordZiru1> no tengo nada que ocultar
<Sr_ubuntu> yo sí
<Sr_ubuntu> mis conversaciones :)
<LordZiru1> ¿Eres gay?...
<Sr_ubuntu> xD
<Sr_ubuntu> na
<mauricio> espero que solo lo ocupen para publicidad
<LordZiru1> jajaja...
<mauricio> si no....
<ZULO> no soy gay, pero en caso de serlo es de ocultar?
<Sr_ubuntu> ;O
<LordZiru1> Uno de estos dias... te aparece un gordo baboso de google, que sabe tus gustos.
<Sr_ubuntu> XDDDDD
<Sr_ubuntu> Terrorífico.
<Sr_ubuntu> xD'
<mauricio> jajajajaj
<LordZiru1> "Se que vez videos porno de..." "y se que te gustaria que..." ¿Vamos a tomar una cerveza, o prefieres un refrezco?
<mauricio> te sale el gordo que juega con la mina en Gamer
<mauricio> xD
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDD
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<LordZiru1> ...no teniamos que hablar de ubuntu?...
<LordZiru1> jaja...
<mauricio> no, de firefox
<mauricio> xD
<LordZiru1> Pero cuando no habia Google Chrome
<LordZiru1> Firefox y Google iban muy de la mano... casi homosexualmente...
<mauricio> ejej
<LordZiru1> Quien sabe que hacian cuando no los veiamos...
<mauricio> firfox sigue siendo el mejor
<mauricio> no el mas rapido
<mauricio> pero si el mejor
<LordZiru1> Yo lo des-instale cuando una actualizacion le cambio el nombr.e..
<LordZiru1> y el icono a un icono azul...
<mauricio> namoroka
<mauricio> ?
<mauricio> minefield?
<LordZiru1> Sí. que asco...
<mauricio> jejeje
<mauricio> ese es el firefox de desarrollo
<LordZiru1> Hasta aceptaria que se llamara "Zorra de Fuego"
<LordZiru1> o Zorra ardiente (?)
<mauricio> :/
<mauricio> xD
<LordZiru1> pero minefield... y esas cosas...
<LordZiru1> para eso instalas IceWassel
<LordZiru1> A mi me gusto más el Icewassel pero su nombre no me gusto, asi que lo quite.
<LordZiru1> Fuchila...
<mauricio> solo por el nombre?
<mauricio> se lo cambias y ya
<LordZiru1> en Windows puedo jugar perfectamente World of Warcraft, pero en linux con Wine no.
<LordZiru1> Que dices a eso mauricio?
<LordZiru1> Hablo de... en Netbook.
<mauricio> que yo si lo puedo jugar
<mauricio> aaa en netook no he probado
<mauricio> pero es el mismo rendimiento
<LordZiru1> A mi me anda 20 fps en windows, 6 fps en wine
<mauricio> y si quieres jugar dejas 20Gb con winshit y listo
<LordZiru1> Incluso probe con Lubuntu que consume menos sistema
<LordZiru1> Incluso cambie a Debian que esta menos sobrecargado
<mauricio> eso no depende mucho
<mauricio> depende de wine
<dany> hola,como se abren los archivos UDF en ubuntu 10.10 ?
<LordZiru1> incluso le puse LXDE a debian, incluso probre XFCE...
<mauricio> con 1.2 no funciona muy bn la mayoria de los juegos pero con 1.3 si
<LordZiru1> Tengo el 1.3 y tambien ya probe 1.2
<mauricio> dany de q son?
<LordZiru1> Hasta consegui un Cedega pirateado, hasta consegui un crossover pirateado... Nada... los quite... si no me sirven para eso, entonces no quiero tener pirateria.
<LordZiru1> tengo el windows que venia con la netbook, un windows home, lo tengo legalmente
<mauricio> LordZiru1: esta bn
<mauricio> si es legal bn
<LordZiru1> La cosa es que no puedo jugar world of warcraft en mi netbook si tengo linux
<LordZiru1> Ya probe 'todo'.
<mauricio> linux en netbook no sirv para jugar con wine
<LordZiru1> Sì, es triste, me anda rapidisisisisimo en Debian con LXDE... increible lo rapido que anda... pero no puedo jugar ese juego bien, en windows sì.
<LordZiru1> osea se ve bien graficamente, pero anda lento.
<ZULO> alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/5426/problemq.jpg ?
<LordZiru1> me manda a blocked_login.jpg
<LordZiru1> ZULO no lo podes subir a otro lado o pasar la direccion web?
<LordZiru1> Domain unregistred. to view, register at bit.ly/imagesshack
<llancor> no aparece la imagen lord
<ZULO> que raro a mi me sirve xd
<Gargadon> yo tambien lo veo
<ZULO> el tema es que no tengo internet pero si acceso a los 2 redes
<mauricio> LordZiru1: y como te anda winbugs en el netbook? en cuanto inicia
<mauricio> ?
<LordZiru1> No se... tarda un poquito... lo normal de windows...
<LordZiru1> despues, anda 'Rapido' un poco mas rapido que ubuntu con KDE
<mauricio> aa pero con kde
<mauricio> y con gnome
<LordZiru1> ubuntu con gnome anda mas rapido que windows XP en una netbook
<LordZiru1> pero una netbook se banca el Windows 7 eh
<mauricio> esmas rapido
<mauricio> ?
<LordZiru1> (Ahi tarda lo que para vos seria MUCHISIMO en iniciar, si 10s te parece mucho)
<mauricio> windows 7 demora 10 segundos en iniciar?
<mauricio> en un netook?
<LordZiru1> Noo...
<LordZiru1> no digo por lo que decis de firefox
<LordZiru1> que tarda 10s y te parece mucho
<LordZiru1> entonces lo que tarda el windows 7 te va a parecer una barbaridad.
<mauricio> son como 2 minutos?
<LordZiru1> masomenos
<mauricio> :S
<LordZiru1> tarda mas en iniciar, cuando abris algo, tarda mas, pero el windows 7 de le aumenta le memoria de video "de alguna manera"
<mauricio> mi ubuntu maximo se demora 50 segundos
<LordZiru1> envez de tener 128 me hace tener "248"
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mauricio> ok fosco_
<mauricio> LordZiru1: a offtopic
<LordZiru1> En una netbook podes jugar bien si usas windows xp o 7, pero en mi caso con linux me siento mas comodo
<LordZiru1> ok, no hablo mas de esas cosas jajaja
<erAbuelo> hola
<LordZiru1> hola abuelito
<mauricio> erAbuelo: 0/
<LordZiru1> alguien sabe como editar el menu de Lubuntu / LXDE?
<fzeta> se debianjoker:)
<erAbuelo> hola mauricio fzeta
<LordZiru1> alguien sabe como editar el menu de Lubuntu / LXDE?
<fosco_> LordZiru1: no hay ninguna utilidad grafica para hacerlo
<fosco_> puedes modificarlo manualmente, si gue esta guia http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<LordZiru1> no sirve esa cosa, no hay lo que dice en /usr/share/applications/home/.local/share/applications
<fosco_> mal te veo si buscas esa caprtea
<LordZiru1> ah, pero en /usr/share/applications si hay cosas.
<LordZiru1> por que?
<LordZiru1> jajajaj
<LordZiru1> digo
<LordZiru1> no hay nada en /home/.local/share/applications
<LordZiru1> osea, no hay ninguna oculta en /home/
<mauricio> pq
<mauricio> tiene que ser /home/tuuser/y blablabl
<Sr_ubuntu>  
<LordZiru> che gente a una pc p4 re grosa con una ati x1650pro le pasa que le instale linux y parpadea, se pone negra toda la pantalla durante 2 segundos, que puede ser o como la arreglo?
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un archivo binario
<Jakeukalane> que puedo ejecutar por terminal
<Jakeukalane> pero al darle doble click tiene asociado el clam av
<Jakeukalane> que puedo hacer para no tener que abrirlo desde la terminal?
<Thedemon007> Jakeukalane: dale segundo clic propiedades
<Thedemon007> pestaña permisos y marca ejecución
<Jakeukalane> ya lo tiene
<Thedemon007> bueno que pasa cuando le das doble clic?
<LordZiru> che gente a una pc p4 re grosa con una ati x1650pro le pasa que le instale linux y parpadea, se pone negra toda la pantalla durante 2 segundos, que puede ser o como la arreglo?
<chrisyagami> Jakeukalane, click derecho sobre el archivo, luego propiedades , luego en Abrir Con y ahi seleccionas con que lo quieres abrir.... o buscas el programa con que abrirlo
<Jakeukalane> puedo seleccionar la terminal??
<jamesjedimaster> si puedes, pero porque no correrlo directamente de la terminal?
<Thedemon007> Jakeukalane: si abilitas el permiso no te sale al darle doble clic para ejecutarlo en el terminal ??
<chrisyagami> para la terminal, vas a Abrir Con y si no esta en el lista de programas que tienes ahi! le das añadir y enseguida pones en Usar Comando Personalizado
<Jakeukalane> nop
<chrisyagami> y pones... gnome-terminal
<Jakeukalane> era para poner un icono en el escritorio
<Jakeukalane> tendré que intentar otra cosa
<Jakeukalane> :-D gracias por la ayuda
<omar> hola
<omar> Alguien de Chile por acá?
<mauricio> si
<omar> mauricio, hola, sabes de algún lugar donde vendan stickers de ubuntu para el auto?
<omar> no de los que venían con los cds
<mauricio> ni idea
<guille> buenas noches
<mauricio> yo tambien quiero uno
<mauricio> 0/
<guille> alguien me puede indicar cómo activar iptables y que arranquen por defecto ?
<omar> chuata, una vez vi un note con un stickers de ubuntu al estilo del metálico de windows, era bkn
<erUSUL> guille: activa ufw por ejemplo
<erUSUL> !ufw
<kubot> UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) es una herramienta de configuración del contrafuegos. Desarrollado para facilitar su configuración | Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW | Ver también !iptables
<guille> vamo allá :) gracias
<omar> es que tengo un amigo que me tiene guatón con su logo de Mac y quiero poner a mi auto el logo de Ubuntu
<guille> !iptables
<kubot> Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<dany> ¿como se abren archivos udf ,estan grabados en un dvd,son fotos y videos.
<erUSUL> dany: udf es un sistema de ficheros. a lo mejor es posible montarlo en loopback como iso. intentalo
<muay-guy> Buenas tardes nuevamente. Hace un rato les pregunte como podia hacer para aumentar el tamaño de mi particion root a lo que me recomendaron hacerlo con el Gparted desde un Live CD. Eso mismo trate de hacer pero por lo que veo solo puedo achicar esa particion
<mauricio> omar compra una de esos stickers imprimibles y le imprimes el logo de ubuntu
<erUSUL> muay-guy: para empezartienes sitio libre continuo a la particion ?
<omar> mauricio,  y se podrá imprimir como al revés para así pegarlo por dentro?
<muay-guy> a alguien se le ocurre como hacer esto?
<LordZiru> tienes que reducir una particion para aumentar otra
<mauricio> omar para el lado que lo imprimas se va a ver igual
<mauricio> es el logo de ubuntu, si fuera el de mac si
<muay-guy> LordZiru, tengo el disco dividido en 3. sda1 donde esta ubuntu, sda2 donde esta Win7 y despues un ntfs gigantezco sin usar, del que pretendo conseguir espacio
<omar> mauricio,  tu dices que venden hojas transparentes? y ahí puedo imprirmir?
<mauricio> omar, si venden esas hojas, pero mejor es una hoja sticker blancay ahi le imprimes el logo
<erUSUL> muay-guy: tndras que mover o redimensionar la particion win7 para dar espacio a sdaq
<muay-guy> con el Gparted live pude borrar el contenido del ntfs pero aun asi no puedo agrandar la otra particion
<erUSUL> muay-guy: que tamaño tiene tu particion sda1 ahora?
<muay-guy> ya te digo
<omar> mauricio,  pero no podría pegar la por dentro del auto
<omar> mimecar, bienvenido
<mimecar> hola
<muay-guy> tiene 11G
<erUSUL> muay-guy: yo moveria mi home a una particion aparte creada en el espacio que tienes libre del " ntfs gigantezco sin usar, "
<omar> mauricio, haré lo que dices, luego cuento cómo resulta
<omar> un abrazo
<erUSUL> !separatehoe | muay-guy
<omar> chau
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'separatehoe'.
<erUSUL> !separatehome | muay-guy
<kubot> muay-guy: Tu directorio home ( casa ) es donde todos tus archivos personales se guardan. Si quieres mover to directorio home a su propia partición; consulta ( en inglés ) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<rolonavarta> Buenas tardes algui pudo o sabe com hacer para q una palm conectada por usb y/o bluetooth a ubuntu navegue por internet?
<omikron4> yo lo tenia antes pero ya no esta en google
<muay-guy> erUSUL, pero cuando instale algun programa nuevo con sudo eso no lo instalara en el sistema?
<muay-guy> de todos modos veo como esto me beneficiaria. Gracias erUSUL
<LordZiru> che gente a una pc p4 con una ati x1650pro le pasa que le instale linux y parpadea, se pone negra toda la pantalla durante 2 segundos, que puede ser o como la arreglo?
<mimecar> !detalles LordZiru
<kubot> LordZiru: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<LordZiru> no dije no funciona
<LordZiru> la pantalla se pone negra durante 2 segundos
<LordZiru> que detalle falta?...
<mimecar> tu versión de ubuntu por ejemplo
<Crashbit> LordZiru: muchas cosas, versión de ubuntu, que dicen los logs, errores que muestran estos
<Crashbit> LordZiru: faltan detalles
<LordZiru> no aparece ningun error, simplemente se pone negra durante 2 segundos y vuelve a estar normal, pasa un minuto y de nuevo se pone negra durante 2 segundos
<Crashbit> LordZiru: necesitamos mas detalles, como por ejemplo que errores dicen los logs
<LordZiru> como veo los errores de los logs............?...
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Crashbit> LordZiru: pues en /var/log hay varios ficheros, dependiendo de lo que esté dando el error
<Crashbit> LordZiru: es mas, interesa saber la versión de ubuntu que usas
<Crashbit> LordZiru: todo lo que has hecho, si has configurado algo en especial, si es un server o un desktop, 64 o 32 bits
<Crashbit> LordZiru: en definitiva, detalles ;þ
<LordZiru> si les digo la version no me van a querer ayudar, es 32 bits en /var/log/ no hay errores aparentemente
<LordZiru> y es un desktop
<mimecar> entonces estas usando debian
<burk_> enas, hay algun comando para contar el numero de coincidencias de una cadena en una linea?
<mimecar> LordZiru: pon en tu sistema todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> y mira si hay incompatibilidad entre la tarjeta y tu distro
<Crashbit> LordZiru: no puede ser que hayas mirado el contenido de todos los ficheros de /var/log, y para poder ayudarte necesitamos saber la versión que usas
<LordZiru> lo tengo en 2 pc, en la otra no pasa nada raro, todo perfecto, en la p4, parpadea
<Crashbit> LordZiru: pues haz lo que te hemos dicho, dinos que versión usas y si en algún log sobre la carga del entorno gráfico hay algún error
<LordZiru> debian wheezy i386 20110314
<Crashbit> LordZiru: ....
<Crashbit> 1. Este canal es sobre ubuntu
<Crashbit> 2. wheezy es unstable
<Crashbit> 3. Es normal que pasen cosas así
<Crashbit> 4. Si no eres usaurio avanzado no uses versiones inestables
<LordZiru> wheezy es testing no es unstable
<Crashbit> LordZiru: me refiero que no es estable, pero vamos, el detalle no cambia nada de lo que te he dicho
<Crashbit> LordZiru: quizas en #debian-es, te puedan ayudar
<LordZiru> No ahi no saben...
<LordZiru> hagamos de cuenta que es ubuntu? :)
<mimecar> solo te queda la opción de actualizar y esperar que se resuelva
<Crashbit> LordZiru: no podemos hacerlo
<Crashbit> LordZiru: porque el problema podría ser perfectamente por culpa de que es wheezy
<Crashbit> LordZiru: así que solo perderíamos el tiempo suponiendo esto
<LordZiru> lo raro es que dice direct rendering : yes, entonces no podria ser el driver
<mimecar> LordZiru: puede estar usando DRI y fallar
<Crashbit> pueden ser miles de cosas
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones y busca si hay alguna incompatiblidad
<rengo> holas
<rengo> sise reinstala virtualbox se repara si mismo asta config?
<debsan> rengo, no
<LordZiru> encontre algo en los logs de xorg
<LordZiru> not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
<LordZiru> not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode noy sopported)
<rolonavarta> Buenas... alguno sabe como hacer para q una Palm conectada a ubuntu x medio de usb y/o bluetooth navegue por internet? logro conectarla pero no me navega
<LordZiru> lo dice con todas las resoluciones posibles del monitor, no solo 800x600 sin embargo lo puedo poner en la que quiera
<rengo> debsan:  como hago tengo poco dañado virtualbox
<debsan> rengo, tenés que purgar el paquete. ESo eliminara la configuracion de virtualbox en tu sistema. Pero tu configuracion personal está en /home/rengo/.Virtualbox
<debsan> rengo, En esa carpeta está la configuración de las máquinas virtuales que creaste y sus discos
<rengo> esa directorio lo borre
<debsan> ok. entonces hace apt-get purge virtualbox
<rengo> sigue pareciedo maquinas virtuales asta imexitentes mismos los dicos virtualees
<rengo> server no me animo ser eso esta configuracionphpvvirtualbox
<rengo> silo hago tengo miedo dejalo peor
<rengo> debsan:
<debsan> no te entendí nada
<hashashin> nas
<rengo> como elimino t limpio maquinas hds virtuales no estan en el disco fisico
<rengo> eso fallado virtualbox
<mimecar> rolonavarta: ¿ya has buscado información?
<rengo> debsan:
<rolonavarta> mimecar: he seguido todos los pasos q encotre en google y nada
<debsan> sigo sin entender. La configuracion de las máquinas virtuales esta en /home/rengo/.Virtualbox
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la documentación que sigues
<simon__> uds piensan que es malo uasr la carpeta /home de ubuntu en debian?es que no se si habrá un conflicto con las configurciones o si en cambio, no hay mucho riesgo
<rengo> realidad ya es server en root pero debsan quiero decir virtuabox me aparesen todabia podes usar pcs virtuales y discos virtuales que en la realidad no estan mas esos archivos se borrarondel disco fisdico
<mimecar> simon__: si entre dos versiones de un programa cambiar el archivo de configuración
<mimecar> modificarás los datos
<rolonavarta> mimecar: en ubuntu 10.04 lo logre pero en 10.10 no... son como cerca de 10 enlaces
<mimecar> empieza diciendo eso
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para darle funciones a los gestos de 3 dedos en mi touchpad?
<rolonavarta> DavidReza: http://tecnicoslinux.com.ar/?s=touchpad
<DavidReza> mil gracias rolonavarta
<rolonavarta> ;)
<erAbuelo> a cenaaaaaaaaaaar !!
<DavidReza> una duda, para reiniciar las X, basta con hacer Alt + K + Impr Pant?? Con eso mi configuración de xorg.conf se vuelve a cargar con los cambios que le haya hecho?
<forces> O.o
<forces> porque no pruebas y ya?
<DavidReza> porque si los cambios que hice, no los hice bien, no sé si es porque los cambios no están bien hechos o si es porque no se cargan los cambios
<Crashbit> DavidReza: no es la mejor opción
<Crashbit> DavidReza: para reiniciar las X's, hay varias formas, una es, sudo service gdm/kdm/xdm restart
<DavidReza> Crashbit,  cómo que no es la mejor opción?
<DavidReza> esa era la otra que iba a preguntar xD
<DavidReza> pues entonces haré esa
<Crashbit> usar un kernel hack para esto, es algo béstia, es como reiniciar el PC quitando la corriente
<forces> en todo lo que has preguntando
<forces> te conectaste al irc
<Crashbit> DavidReza: pero creo que aun hay otra opción mejor
<forces> y esperas una respuesta
<forces> hubiera sido mas rapido reiniciar la pc
<forces> o buscar en google
<DavidReza> cómo sabes que hubiera sido más rápido forces?
<DavidReza> Si tanto te cuesta ayudar aquí, no tienes ninguna obligación de contestar
<DavidReza> cómo sabes que hubiese sido más rapido? cómo sabes que es sólo un cambio el que voy a hacer y no voy a hacer mas pruebas? Si a tí te parece reiniciar tu computadora cada que realizas un ambio, adelante, yó sólo tengo la duda de si mi configuración se va a cambiar por hacer un Alt+K+Impr Pant
<Crashbit> DavidReza: no te salgas del tema
<LordZiru> DavidReza: hay gente que no quiere ayudar, quiere alardear, no sigas el juego
<DavidReza> Crashbit,  podrías decirme cuál es esa opcion mejor?
<Crashbit> DavidReza: creo que hay otra, pero ahora no lo recuerdo
<DavidReza> haha
<LordZiru> DavidReza: valora tu tiempo, no vale la pena discutir con altaneros
<DavidReza> bueno, creo que service gdm restart funcionará
<Crashbit> DavidReza: pero vamos, la mejor la que no recuerdo, luego el service, y finalmente un PetSis+sk
<Crashbit> pero ponle la s, de sync, como mínimo
<Sr_ubuntu> rsync.
<DavidReza> LordZiru,  gracias por el consejo
<Sr_ubuntu> bb
<DavidReza> uhm.. eso último no sé que sea
<DavidReza> lo de PetSis+sk
<DavidReza> bueno, de igual forma probaré reiniciando el gdm
<DavidReza> gracias por la ayuda Crashbit
<rengo> como levanto una placa red
<rengo> por que dice eth0 no exite
<mimecar> si no existe no puedes hacerlo
<rengo> mimecar:  QUE HAGO?
<rengo> PLACA RED ESTA
<mimecar> instalar bien la tarjeta de red en el ordenador
<rengo> ES ONBOARD
<rengo> solo sepaso desaparecio
<mimecar> tendrá otro nombre
<rengo> no siempre fue mismo
<rengo> se daño sacoplaca red
<rengo> quiero levatarla por eth0
<rengo> como hago?
<rengo> lspci dice esta
<rengo> esuna intel
<rengo> laplaca red onboard
<mimecar> si está dañada no funcionará
<rengo> nolo esta
<jeferx> Buenas tardes! Me gustaría que alguien me ayudara... estoy presentando un problema con el compiz =S Recién hice una nueva intalación de ubuntu 10.04, pero cuando voy a aplicar los plugins no se aplican los cambios =S
<rengo> solo ubuntu no se paso pero se fue
<rengo> comohago?
<mimecar> jeferx: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> rengo: no lo se
<rengo> cual es comados para levatar de vuelta placa de red pueda reconocerla?
<mimecar> sufo ifconfig tarjeta up
<jeferx> si mimecar, el sistema de actualización actualizó todo, bajó como 400mb en actualizaciones...
<mimecar> ¿jas reomocoadp¿
<mimecar> sudo
<mimecar> has reiniciado
<rengo> placa red esta pero dice etho no exite
<rengo> si
<mimecar> rengo: si no la reconoce el sistema no se que puedes hacer
<rengo> pero lspci dice exite
<rengo> no hay forma marca modelo esa placa tome como eth0?
<mimecar> que lspci lea el identificador no quiere decir que el sistema la pueda usae
<mimecar> usar
<SynFlag> rengo: que cosa no te anda?
<rengo> placa de red
<rengo> ubuntu no me lo toma pero lspci esta
<rengo> quiero esa placa sea eth0
<SynFlag> que placa es?
<SynFlag> pci
<SynFlag> usb
<SynFlag> isa
<rengo> para poder levantarla
<rengo> pci
<SynFlag> aja
<SynFlag> modelo?
<SynFlag> pasame a ver que la busco
<rengo> en verdad placa red virtual
<jeferx> mimecar, recuerdo que un día utilice el "glxinfo | grep direct" y no me pidió que instalara algo... en este momento intento utilizarlo y me dice que debo instalar mesa-utils! Que pasará?
<SynFlag> what?
<rengo> de virtualbox
<SynFlag> ah
<SynFlag> no es una plac
<SynFlag> es un modulo
<Crashbit> jeferx: es normal
<SynFlag> de vbox eso
<rengo> es placa red virtual
<mimecar> rengo: entonces por que dices que es una tarjeta de red de la placa base?
<SynFlag> rengo: no es una placa
<SynFlag> xD
<Crashbit> jeferx: actualmente se el paquete mesa-utils no viene por defecto, antes sí
<rengo> toma placa base
<SynFlag> es un modulo de vbox
<SynFlag> no
<Crashbit> !enter | SynFlag
<kubot> SynFlag: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<rengo> si
<SynFlag> hace un puente
<rengo> esta hecho
<SynFlag> tenes que instalar bridge-utils
<mimecar> rengo: no es una tarjeta física, es cirtual
<mimecar> si no dices esos "pequeños detalles"
<SynFlag> vboxnetadp
<rengo> mimecar:  perdon
<rengo> pese era lo mismo
<SynFlag> ese es el modulo
<rengo> quehago cmolevantoplaca red virtual?
<SynFlag> Crashbit: perdon, es la costumbre
<SynFlag> esta el modulo?
<SynFlag> lsmod
<rengo> no l odistigo
<rengo> pego algun lado?
<rengo> paso link?
<rengo> SynFlag:
<SynFlag> mira tranquilo el lsmod
<rengo> fije
<SynFlag> podes pegarlo si
<SynFlag> en pastie.org
<rengo> es placa red virtual intel
<SynFlag> :S
<SynFlag> no es una placa real!
<rengo> no lo es
<SynFlag> dice intel vbox
<SynFlag> puede ser AMD
<rengo> esintel
<SynFlag> se cambia eso a AMD por ej
<rengo> 1gb
<SynFlag> hay varios modelos
<SynFlag> que es lo que no anda de la placa esa?
<rengo> elegi puse intel
<SynFlag> vboxnet0
<SynFlag> esa es, yo tb la tengo
<SynFlag> pone AMD
<rengo> cualplaca recomedas rerconose mejor ubuntu? que marca?
<jeferx> Crashbit, lo que pasa es que estoy aplicando los efectos del compiz y no todos se aplican =S Ejemplo, el mostrar el puntero del raton le cambio toda la configuración y ps, lo deja igual, no hace ningun cambio! Sabes a que se deba?
<rengo> ok
<SynFlag> la mas vieja, asi el sistema guesr la toma
<rengo> ok
<rengo> pcnet fast3?
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> la de AMD
<rengo> pcnet-fastIII?
<SynFlag> que sistema guest le queres instalar?
<SynFlag> la primera es la mas vieja siempre
<SynFlag> de arriba hacia abajo en el combo box
<rengo> ok dice paretesis am
<SynFlag> Si, es amd
<mimecar> jeferx: el puntero del ratón se modifica con las opciones de gnome
<jeferx> mimecar, es el efecto del puntero, el que pone las estrellas al rededor...
<rengo> elegi primera dice am es pci
<mimecar> ese efecto va con una pulsación de teclado, ¿la usas?
<rengo> jeferx:  ya elegi pero no me toma eth0
<rengo> como hago esa placa la tome?
<rengo> como levanto?
<jeferx> mimecar, si, super+k! Pero no se si me explico.. configuro los efectos y no se aplican! a ese efecto del mouse le cambio el color amarilloq ue viene por defecto por un rojo y nada! queda igual amarillo!
<rengo> ese modulo
<jeferx> rengo, ¿?
<rengo> virtual virtuabox elegi placa mas vieja
<jeferx> rengo, que quieres hacer?
<rengo> pero ahora como hago levantarla placa pci virtual de amd en etho?
<rengo> eth0
<SynFlag> rengo: que sistema guest vas a instalar?
<mimecar> rengo: configura bien la máquina virtual
<rengo> virtual esta instalada andando pero borro modulo placa red
<rengo> de la virrtual
<mimecar> estas haciendo complicado algo sencillo
<rengo> no se que paso ahora quiero tome de nuevo
<rengo> mimecar:
<rengo> que hago?
<rengo> linux virtual borro ese modulo?
<rengo> como lo levanto?
<mimecar> no se lo que has hecho en tu equipo
<rengo> tubo golpe tencion
<rengo> se borro
<SynFlag> rengo: y si lees en google?
<mimecar> pero la tarjeta de red virtual funciona directamente sin hacer nada
<SynFlag> ah
<rengo> yo no hice nada
<SynFlag> golpes de tension == sectores dañados
<SynFlag> porque primero no haces un fsck?
<rengo> olvidelogracias igual
<mimecar> rengo: las cosas no se borran solas
<SynFlag> como root
<SynFlag> pone touch /forcefsck
<SynFlag> y reinicia
<mimecar> SynFlag: tiene que hacerlo con el live cd
<SynFlag> mimecar: no hace falta
<mimecar> si el sistema está montado te pueden pasar cosas muy divertidas
<SynFlag> al iniciar lo hace el sistema, si no puede, te dice que lo hagas de forma manual
<SynFlag> lo hace antes de montarse
<mimecar> de forma manual no
<SynFlag> a mi me ha pasado, lo peor fue que me dejo en una shell ramfs para hacerlo
<SynFlag> no en ubuntu, en arch
<SynFlag> por eso opte en comprar una UPS
<rengo> SynFlag:  mimecar ya lo solucione
<SynFlag> genial
<rengo> SynFlag:  ya descubri problema
<SynFlag> que era rengo ?
<rengo> solo un comado
<rengo> saber placa red usa
<rengo> SynFlag:
<rengo> depues la levante
<EXio4> holas..XD
<EXio4> alguien sabe usar mozplugger?
<EXio4> hola. hay alguien?
<EXio4> .-.
<quarzoliquido> Hola EXio4
<EXio4> hola quarzoliquido
<EXio4> :)
<EXio4> sabes usar mozplugger?
<EXio4> quiero correr firefox de wine en firefox nativo..
<quarzoliquido> nup, no lo conozco
<EXio4> uh, que mal. :(
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<EXio4> .-.
<Thedemon007> Mmm sera algo asi como la versión del chrome de wini, o cedega no me acuerdo de que era
<itali-chan> hola, alguien sabe porque cuando veo un video en flash en youtube, vimeo etc, se ven lentos entrcortados y en windows no me pasaba?
<itali-chan> T^T, solo me funciona bien youtube html5..
<flypp_> porque el soporte de flash para linux apesta </version corta>
<itali-chan> no hay nada que hacer flypp_ ? Dx
<itali-chan> no quiero que mi madre me quite ubuntu porque no puede ver bien youtube xd
<EXio4> jaja :P
<flypp_> pues... que meta los enlaces del youtube en el vlc
<flypp_> curiosamente, se ven mejor
<EXio4> que tal funkan ahi?
<EXio4> como con mplayer?
<itali-chan> mhhh
<itali-chan> nunca lo probe, mirare a ver
<carnau> itali-chan, hay un tweak para que funcione mejor
<itali-chan> si o.o?
<carnau> itali-chan, espera a ver si lo encuentro
<itali-chan> ok gracias
<EXio4> mm, esta el echo "noquemarprocesador">blalba
<MGdroinog> que tal
<carnau> itali-chan,  arg, no lo encuentro. Voy a mirar que lo puse en el otro pc que se colgaba
<EXio4> carnau: jaja
<itali-chan> ejeje si carnau
<itali-chan> ejejejejej xd,es que es raro que se cuelgue tan asi.....
<EXio4> itali-chan: http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/01/como-evitar-que-flash-arruine-tu.html
<EXio4> lo encontre.. jeje
<EXio4> carnau: era ese?
<itali-chan> a ver :)
<carnau> EXio4, cierto, ese erea
<carnau> *era
<EXio4> jeje, :P
<itali-chan> ahora cruzo los dedos
<itali-chan> y a ver ocmo va :x
<EXio4> jaja
<itali-chan> xdd
<itali-chan> bueeeno va bastante mejor, carga, no como un ferrari pero si como un fiat
<itali-chan> ejejjeje gracias!
<EXio4> :P
<EXio4> que tan grande es la diferencia de rendimiento de html5 vs flash?
<itali-chan> barbara
<itali-chan> te pondre un ejemplo
<EXio4> yo como corro un solo video no lo siento..
<EXio4> ok :)
<itali-chan> un video de 4 mintos en flash me carga en 3 minutos y algo, en html5 unos dos..
<EXio4> me refiero al rendimiento
<itali-chan> calidad?
<EXio4> no
<itali-chan> entonces que rendiemiento te refieres¿ xd
<EXio4> quiero decir "Con flash el cpu llega a X y consume Y ram, con html5, llega a Z y consume A ram"
<itali-chan> ahh se me despira la cpu xd
<itali-chan> *dispara
<EXio4> con los dos?
<itali-chan> flash llega a hacerme un llegar un video al 85%... y ya si abre el jd , al 100%
<itali-chan> con html5, ahora voy sobre el 60%
<EXio4> eso me referia.. :P
<forces> ya se jugaron crysis 2?
<EXio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<slatan> yo todavia voy por la primera i va para largo :)
<forces> yo me he jugado el 1
<forces> y el otro, el warhead
<EXio4> la netbook no corre ni el farcry bien..xD
<forces> en la netbook podes correr counter strike y solitario nada mas
<forces> xD
<EXio4> jaja
<EXio4> vamos al ot..
<forces> anda vos
<forces> yo no
<EXio4> te comeras un kick o un ban
<jose> OT para quien?
<jose> xD
<forces> asaber
<LordZiru> che como hago un atajo a una terminal tty#?
<MGdroinog> como estan
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-27
<LordZiru> che como hago un atajo a una terminal tty#?
<Thedemon007> LordZiru: debes de hacer un alias
<Thedemon007> es como un comando propio le pones el nonmbre que quieras
<LordZiru> osea... con Alt+F2 abro "Ejecutar aplicacion" quiero crear una combinacion de teclas / hotkey / macro   para pasar a la TTY# que yo quiera, asi como voy a la TTY1 con Alt+Ctr+F1... pero quiero una combinacion diferente...
<LordZiru> hace 1 año me dijeron en este chat (ubuntu-es) como hacerlo, pero no me acuerdo.... hay que ir a sistema > preferencias > combinaciones de teclas (en Gnome) y ahi se pone añadir... un nombre, y un comando... despues se le agrega la combinacion que uno quiere, pero no se que comando se pone...
<LordZiru> no me acuerdo...
<LordZiru> como hago para que no me pida la password mas que una vez por session?
<dylan66> cuando te pide la contraseña no te pone un cuadro que dice detalles?
<LordZiru> para cualquier cosa tonta me pide la contraseña
<jamesjedimaster> dandole un password a root, habilitar entrar como root, y entrar como root, asi ya no pide la contrasenia a cada rato
<LordZiru> como hago para que no ---me--- pida contraseña a cada rato?
<LordZiru> --Me-- a mi.
<LordZiru> Root es otro usuario.
<jamesjedimaster> no se puede
<LordZiru> No? que raro, el año pasado me habian dicho como se hace.
<LordZiru> y ahora no se puede...
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<EXio4> pues dilo..
<razieliyo> he descalibrado el cilindroeje del muelle del tragaluz del nucleo primario a causa de un arraigo de la matriz principal de arranque
<razieliyo> es broma, no tengo ningun problema
<razieliyo> solo queria iniciar conversacion
<EXio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<razieliyo> zenks
<EXio4> razieliyo: podrias haber hecho otra cosa para iniciar la conversacion
<razieliyo> EXio4, cierto, pero es lo primero que se me ha venido a la cabeza
<EXio4> .-.
<EXio4> Pues que tienes en la cabeza?
<EXio4> porcierto..
<razieliyo> ahora mismo la tengo embotada de tanta álgebra
<jamesjedimaster> ah cierto, si se puede hacer que no se pregunte para todas las aplicaciones, ya me habian dicho como
<EXio4> tuneup no corre bien en wine >.<
<EXio4> avast no corre directamente pero bloquea muchas app's
<razieliyo> EXio4, prueba a recalibrarle el cilindroeje del muelle del tragaluz
<EXio4> razieliyo: XD
<razieliyo> pero ten cuidado a ver si te va a pasar lo que a mi
<EXio4> fumaste algo de abrir $cliente_irc?
<razieliyo> jajajajaja que va
<razieliyo> como te he dicho, acabo de darle un buen repaso a los espacios y subespacios vectoriales
<razieliyo> tengo la cabeza como un bombo
<EXio4> xD
<razieliyo> y encima no me entero
<EXio4> XDDD
<EXio4> che, no saben como correr tuneup en wine?
<razieliyo> wine tuneup.exe
<EXio4> xD
<EXio4> no.
<EXio4> por cierto
<EXio4> saben como armar un exe auto instalable, pero para wine
<EXio4> que no se crashe
<EXio4> .-.
<razieliyo> EXio4, no hagas guarradas hombre
<EXio4> me armare un service pack para wine.. e.e
<EXio4> que le puedo poner?
<razieliyo> ponle el notepad y el paint
<EXio4> xD
<razieliyo> que es lo unico bueno que ha hecho microsoft en su vida
<EXio4> notepad ya viene y paint.. vendra ;)
<EXio4> jaja
<EXio4> <razieliyo> que es lo unico bueno que ha hecho microsoft en su vida  <-- Te olvidas de nombrar al solitario spider y el solitario
<EXio4> xD
<razieliyo> bueno, es que yo todavia no he aprendido a jugar al solitario
<razieliyo> ni al buscaminas
<EXio4> xD
<EXio4> yo quiero jugar al trucho..
<EXio4> truco*
<EXio4> perdon :$
<EXio4> es que trucho es el winxp de la escuela
<EXio4> y me estaba acordando...
<EXio4> mmm, conocen algun mini-linux que quepa en un diskette
<EXio4> o esos bien livianitos?
<Gargadon> EXio4: http://www.menuetos.net/
<EXio4> dije mini-linux
<EXio4> no sistema operativo escrito en asm
<EXio4> ¬¬
<Gargadon> parecia linux XD
<EXio4> pues..
<Kurdt> feather linux
<EXio4> no se parece en nada :|
<EXio4> Kurdt: cuanto pesa?
<Kurdt> menos de 50 mb
<EXio4> uh, es pesado..
<EXio4> !google feather linux
<kubot> Feather Linux, más liviano que el aire » VivaLinux!: <http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/feather-linux>
<Gargadon> no entiendo para que quieres Linux en un diskette
<EXio4> mm, para nada especialmente
<EXio4> es que quiero probar mi gestor de paquetes en otra distro ultra-liviana
<EXio4> ademas si funciona bien podria usar esa minidistro (no da para usar uno de mis lfs-livianos, son muy inestables..xD)
<enjuto> buenas
<LordZiru> como me convierto en "otro Root más"?
<guampa> LordZiru: no puede haber mas de un root
<guampa> podes iniciar mas de una sesion como root
<fzeta> see you!
<mauricio> corro riesgo al tener wine?
<EXio4> no
<LordZiru> quiero tener los poderes de root
<LordZiru> y por otro lado: alguien conoce una version actualizada de esto? http://glosario-x.blogspot.com/2010/02/deshabilitar-consolas-tty-en-ubuntu.html
<EXio4> yo corro virus de windows en wine y no me pasa nada :D
<EXio4> LordZiru: si quieres poderes de root, logeate como root en vez de tu user y listo
<mauricio> EXio4: hay que ser dolo.... para hacerlo xD
<EXio4> mauricio: :P
<LordZiru> eso no me sirve exio4 ,5,6
<LordZiru> si me sirviera algo como eso ya lo hubiera hecho :s
<EXio4> LordZiru: si te haces que todos los comandos que ejecutes (/etc/sudoers) no te pida pass?
<EXio4> sudo comando
<EXio4> y no te pida password. luego ves la forma de que todo lo que corras sea con sudo antes..
<guampa> LordZiru: "sudo -s"
<guampa> y tenes un shell de root
<mauricio> cuanto cuesta un psp?
<stojabreak> Como me aconsejais instalar los últimos FGLRX , desde el .sh directamente sin modificar o eliminar los libres ?
<EXio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<LordZiru> no soy tonto, hablo enserio, quiero tener los poderes de root, permanentemente
<mauricio> EXio4: xD
<EXio4> mauricio: jaja
<mauricio> LordZiru: para eso entras como rot
<mauricio> root
<LordZiru> sin entrar como root.
<EXio4> LordZiru: ponte uid 0 y deja de molestar
<stojabreak> sudo -s :D
<LordZiru> hay algunas cosas que no puedes hacer como root
<mauricio> agregate a la lista de sudoers
<enjuto> buenas
<guampa> LordZiru: lo que dice mauricio
<LordZiru> ya me agregue a la lista
<LordZiru> y no necesitas repetir mi nombre
<LordZiru> estoy en pidgin no veo ninguna diferencia
<guampa> :O
<guampa> lol
<LordZiru> tal vez me agregame "mal" a la lista? :S
<mauricio> LordZiru: aunque no recomiendo hacerse root permanente
<EXio4> LordZiru: es como dejar la llave de la casa en la puerta..
<LordZiru> Defaults	env_reset
<LordZiru> Defaults:zirusoulslayer  timestamp_timeout=999999
<LordZiru> # User privilege specification
<LordZiru> root	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<LordZiru> zirusoulslayer	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Ramir00> hola gente , que puede pasar que no puedo copiar archivos en un pendrive kingston de 16gb
<LordZiru> nada de eso sirvio
<LordZiru> EXio4 nadie toca mi pc, es un netbook
<Ramir00> cuando copio la carpeta y voy al pendrive no me deja elegir la opcion pegar
<EXio4> LordZiru: yo igual.. pero si algun script tiene algo "raro"?
<guampa> LordZiru: si, nadie ademas de los plugins y paquetes que te instales de internet
<enjuto> tengo un problema al instalar sopcast
<mauricio> LordZiru: no lo hagas, imagina alguien te hace una broma y te hace un rm -rf /, y como estas como root lo va a hacer sin poner clave
<stojabreak>  Ramir00 has desmontado el volumen ?
<LordZiru> Bueno
<mauricio> LordZiru: aunque sea un netbook
<EXio4> mauricio: la proxima pon el comando "no completo"
<EXio4> .-.
<Ramir00> si lo desmonte  y lo volvi a montar por las dudas
<Ramir00> uso xubuntu 10.10
<mauricio> EXio4: no esta completo :P
<EXio4> mauricio: pero por las dudas..
<EXio4> si alguien usa una version vieja de ubuntu... :|
<LordZiru> a ver otra cosa... ayudenme mauricio, exio4...
<LordZiru> http://www.dudalibre.com/distro/ubuntu/configuracion/2
<Ramir00> y tampoco me deja copiar la carpeta en mis documentos donde esta windows
<LordZiru> hice lo que dice ahi, (http://www.dudalibre.com/distro/ubuntu/configuracion/2) pero cada vez que uso la combinacion me pide password, quiero que para eso, no me pida password, que puedo hacer?
<Ramir00> la idea era pegar las cosas en la parte donde esta windows y despues sacar las cosas desde windows
<Thedemon007> Ramir00: que problema tienes?
<EXio4> LordZiru: agregate como "NOPASSWD"
<LordZiru> como hago eso EXio4?
<Ramir00> cuando voy a pegar una carpeta en el pendrive aparece la opcion pegar pero no a puedo seleccionar
<EXio4> LordZiru: revisa informacion sobre el /etc/sudoers
<Ramir00> uso xubuntu 10.10
<EXio4> ahora no me acuerdo. :P
<enjuto> poque cada vez que pincho en un link en firefox 4 me abre una nueva pestaña ??
<LordZiru> Ramir00 NOooo xubuntu es horrible, probaste el Lubuntu? sudo su, apt-get install Lubuntu-desktop
<mauricio> enjuto porque asi es firefox ;) pero lo puedes cabiar
<mauricio> cambiar
<mauricio> yo vi la opcion
<mauricio> pero lo dejo asi
<Ramir00> por eso voy a poner el disco donde tengo ubuntu
<Ramir00> pero necesito sacar las cosas
<enjuto> no, yo he tenido la 3.6 y no hacia eso siempre
<Thedemon007> no puedes escribir en un disco duro ya probaste con chmod ??
<mauricio> LordZiru: lubuntu RULES!!
<EXio4> enjuto: firefox tiene una opcion, Edit-Preferences-Tabs (Edicion-Preferencias-Pestañas)
<enjuto> solo en algunos links
<enjuto> ya he estado enredando ahi pero no se ... no termino de ponerlo como estaba antes... o eso creo
<enjuto> he cambiado  y en vez de pestañas abre ventantas...pero esto no era asi antes
<enjuto> se peta el escritorio de ventanas o la ventana de pestañas
<Ramir00> entonces no hay solucion?
<Ramir00> encima no me anda la bandeja de dvd
<Ramir00> sino quemaba ahi y listo
<mauricio> Ramir00: trata de hacerlo como root
<Ramir00> y como me paso a root
<mauricio> con sudo su
<mauricio> si usas nautilus escribe gksudo nautilus
<EXio4> mauricio: es xfce, es thunar
<mauricio> entonces gksudo thunar
<EXio4> jaja :P
<mauricio> xD
<LordZiru> es horrible el XFCE...
<LordZiru> bajate el LXDE
<EXio4> LordZiru: no
<mauricio> sudo apt-get install lxde
<LordZiru> EXio4: Si
<EXio4> xD
<LordZiru> sudo su
<LordZiru> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mauricio> sudo apt-get install lxde es lo mismo
<Thedemon007> Mmm no todos dicen que lxde tiene mejor apariencia que xfce
<EXio4> LordZiru: no es horrible xfce, es lindo...
<mauricio> si la tiene
<LordZiru> no, lubuntu trae otras cosas y es diferente su aspecto
<mauricio> lubuntu es muuuuuuuuuuuuuy rapido
<enjuto> alguien me ayuda a instalar sopcast .... que me da un error y no me funcionan las soluciones que he encontrado
<EXio4> mauricio: ya que quieres algo rapido usa slitaz y ya va..
<LordZiru> que es sopcast?
<EXio4> lxde con busybox. listo para vos
<Thedemon007> enjuto: que lo estas compilando?
<mauricio> si lo probe pero no me gusto nada
<Ramir00> error al copiar a kingston...el destino es de solo lectura
<LordZiru> openbox
<EXio4> mauricio: lubuntu te gusto pero no slitaz?? oO
<enjuto> sigo instrucciones de paginas para instalarlo y me lo instala pero me sale un error de dependencias
<mauricio> EXio4: si
<EXio4> Ramir00: que formato tiene el pendrive?
<enjuto> que me salta todo el rato
<EXio4> mauricio: estas loco..
<Thedemon007> intenta cambiar los permisos con chmod 777 /media/pendrive
<mauricio> no me gusta la gestion de paquetes de slitaz
<Souchiro> nos leemos el lunes :D
<Ramir00> supongo que el ntfc
<EXio4> Thedemon007: no seria mejor cambiar el propietario?
<Ramir00> lo uso en w7
<EXio4> mauricio: vamos al ot..xD
<Thedemon007> EXio4: mm no se nunca he oido de cambiar de propietario
<EXio4> Thedemon007: para luego hacerlo sin sudo..
<mauricio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<enjuto> http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<enjuto> alguien me dice como va la cosa ...que no lo termino de entender
<Thedemon007> enjuto: me imagino que esta es una libreria http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/detail?name=sp-auth-3.2.6.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<Thedemon007> que necesita y el otro es el programa tienes que compilarlos
<Ramir00> abri el nautilus y ahora? copio y pego desde ahi?
<enjuto> pero eso es lo que no se
<enjuto> hacer
<enjuto> en downloads vienen dos carpetas para bajar
<mauricio> Ramir00: prueba
<Thedemon007> tienes que bajar las dos y las desscomprimes
<enjuto> eso ya lo he hecho
<enjuto> pero luego no se como hacer
<Thedemon007> has el comando cd
<Thedemon007> espacio
<enjuto> miro los readme pero no termino de comprender
<Ramir00> tampoco copiando y pegando desde el nautilus, no me deja pegar las cosas ni el pendrive ni en el disco con windows
<Thedemon007> y arrastra la carpeta al terminal enjuto
<Thedemon007> luego enter
<enjuto> pero que carpeta primero
<enjuto> porque los problemas de dependecias me vienen por lo de sp-auth
<enjuto> y no se esa carpeta que es exactamente
<Thedemon007> esta sp-auth-3.2.6
<enjuto> si se abre la carpeta
<enjuto> eso ya
<enjuto> pero luego que
<Thedemon007> luego que te dice el readme pastealo aver
<EXio4> no hay deb's por ahi?
<enjuto> loo he leido pero no lo entiendo bien
<Thedemon007> http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/ no hay
<Thedemon007> bueno pastelao para traducirtelo enjuto
<enjuto> pastebin no me va
<enjuto> otra pagina parecida
<Thedemon007> y esta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ??
<Ramir00> ni una idea?
<EXio4> Ramir00: si pruebas como root?
<enjuto> tampoco me va
<enjuto> me sale una pagina en blanco pero no con la direccion para pegar
<enjuto> raro raro
<Ramir00> pongo en el terminal sudo su?
<enjuto> desde k  e instalao firefox 4 va como el culo
<Ramir00> y copio y pego desde consola?
<Thedemon007> enjuto instala has esto
<Thedemon007> este comando enjuto sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ramir00> puse otro pendrive y copia y pega sin problemas pero es de 2gb
<enjuto> listo
<Thedemon007> hora abre otro terminal
<Thedemon007> escribe less
<Thedemon007> espacio
<Thedemon007> arrastra el readme al terminal
<enjuto> ok
<Thedemon007> luego escribe: | pastebinit
<Thedemon007> un espacio despues de la ruta del readme claro
<Ramir00> bueno lo voy a hacer la transferencia a lo bruto
<enjuto> http://pastebin.com/ppa3C7Yc
<Ramir00> exio4 habro terminal y hago sudo su y despues?
<EXio4> Ramir00: teclea exit
<EXio4> mejor haz "gksu thunar" si estas desde xfce
<EXio4> gksudo
<enjuto> Thedemon007, yo he seguido las instruciones de esta pagina http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/134002
<enjuto> pero me sale luego el error de dependencias
<enjuto> el caso que el programa me aparece instalado y funciona
<enjuto> peroclaro sale todo el rato la señal d prohibido esa como que hay un error
<enjuto> y que instale sp-auth y  se repite el error
<enjuto> un bucle
<enjuto> raruno
<enjuto> :D
<Thedemon007> enjuto intenta abrir el synaptic y busca estas librerias:
<Thedemon007> libstdc++5
<Ramir00> exio4 listo
<Ramir00> corto y pego desde ahi?
<Thedemon007> stdc++
<EXio4> Ramir00: exacto :)
<enjuto> esta instalada ya
<enjuto> esa
<enjuto> y la 6
<EXio4> luego de hacerlo cierra la ventana..
<Thedemon007> libstdcpp
<Ramir00> no me deja aparece la opcion pero en gris claro
<enjuto> esa no sale nada
<Ramir00> no me deja pegar
<Thedemon007> enjuto entonces intenta desinstalarlo con todo y sus dependencia desde el synaptic y vuelves a instalar a ver
<enjuto> esta desinstalao ya ahora mismo
<Ramir00> bueno a hacerlo por partes voy a tardar menos
<Ramir00> gracias = se vemos
<EXio4> Ramir00: mm, hazle click derecho a la carpeta.. y date permisos de escritura..
<Thedemon007> enjuto no lo
<Thedemon007> vayas a intalar
<Thedemon007> intenta lo que dice el readme a ver diceque descarges esta libreria http://www.sopcast.com/download/libstdcpp5.tgz
<enjuto> y eso copiarlo
<Ramir00> no hay caso
<Ramir00> hasta luego
<enjuto> pero es k eso ya lo tengo
<enjuto> esa libreria
<enjuto> bueno ahora no esta ya
<enjuto> lo copio  a usr/lib
<enjuto> ..
<enjuto> ?
<Thedemon007> si enjuto la extraes abres un terminal ...
<Thedemon007> el terminal pones sudo nautilus
<enjuto> ya
<enjuto> y las copio
<enjuto> eso yego
<enjuto> XD
<Thedemon007> y hay puedes copiar la libria en ese nautilus en la ruta que dice
<enjuto> hecho
<enjuto> las 2 librerias k vienen
<enjuto> copiadas
<enjuto> y ahora
<enjuto> pone sp-sc auth
<Thedemon007> perate enjuto
<enjuto> ok
<enjuto> porke eso creo ke es para hacerlo desde el terminal
<enjuto> pero lo k me interesa a mi es instalarlo
<Thedemon007> para que sirve ese programa ?jajjajajja
<Thedemon007> eso es solo un ejemplo
<enjuto> para ver streaming de video
<Thedemon007> bueno si lo queres hacer desde la consola es algo asi
<Thedemon007> ./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6001 3908 8908 > /dev/null &
<enjuto> ya pero yo lo que quiero es tenerlo instalado
<Thedemon007> pero tenes que estar el el terminal en el direcotio
<enjuto> como lo he tenido antes
<Thedemon007> donde extraiste sp-scauth es un script
<mauricio>          ,------------.
<mauricio>      TT-"    _     _   "-TT
<mauricio>      ||     (o\---/o)    ||
<enjuto> y para eso habia seguidoe sta pagina http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/134002
<mauricio>      II      ( _ _ )     II
<mauricio>      ||__,--.(_(Y)_),--._||
<mauricio>      |/  "--"  ___  "--" \|
<mauricio>      /      ,-"   "-.     \
<mauricio>     /    _,~.      ,~._    \
<razieliyo> PIC TROLLING
<mauricio>    /   /(ooO )\__/( Ooo)\   \
<razieliyo> PIC
<mauricio>   /_,~"_((_) )____( (_))_`~._\
<razieliyo> TROLLING
<mauricio>  (       "--"      "--"       )
<mauricio>   )__________________________(
<mauricio>    I_I               hjw  I_I
<mauricio>   (___)              `97 (___)
<juan-arg> cada ves.. menos eficiente el bot..
<juan-arg> igual por suerte paro
<Thedemon007> enjuto dale instalalo a ver
<juan-arg> como les va .. gente, tanto tiempo. si alguien necesita una mano y se como solucionarlo. cuenten con migo
<enjuto> donde
<Thedemon007> instalalo por apt-get como dice el tuto a ver
<juan-arg> mucha gente nueva en el canal :)
<enjuto> pero ya he probado y sale lo de el error ese de dependencia
<juan-arg> corto el offtopic..
<enjuto> pruebo y t digo el error a ver
<Thedemon007> al instalarlo por aget te descarga la sp tamb no?
<enjuto> nise
<enjuto> nose
<enjuto> sp que es
<Thedemon007> sp-auth
<Thedemon007> bueno ve a ver fijate
<enjuto> no se que hara
<Thedemon007> hay te dice ls paquetes que instala cuando haces apt-get para instalar el soap
<enjuto> primero añadir repositorio tb
<Thedemon007> si ya lo habias echo antes enjuto no es necesario debes de tener
<Thedemon007> ese repo aun
<Thedemon007> el error lo vamos a ver cuando intentemos abrir la interfaz grafica desde un terminal
<enjuto> no porque lo quite tb
<Thedemon007> mm entonces vuevelo a agregar
<enjuto> coño ahora lo instalo y ningun error
<enjuto> tocate un pie.......
<enjuto> algo habia por ahi
<enjuto> que habra borrao antes
<Thedemon007> jajajja mm bien era eso entoces tal vez sea la libreria mas nueva la que tenias y no trbajaba o algo asi
<enjuto> no no ya latenia
<enjuto> creo k instale todo desde ahi y esas librerias kiza esten mal
<enjuto> o no se
<enjuto> o son mas nuevas k las k he puesto y daba error o no se
<enjuto> ahora a ver si me arreglo con el firefox 4
<enjuto> k m esta comiendo la moral
<enjuto> cada vez k pincho un link... ventana nueva
<chrisyagami> gentes, busco los ppa de reconstructor para ubuntu!, alguien sabe algo ?! (ya hojee google)
<enjuto> gracias por la ayuda Thedemon007
<enjuto> aunke al final no se k coño habra pasao
<chrisyagami> o algun soft similar a reconstructor
<enjuto> porque lo habia probao d toas maneras
<enjuto> thank you Tavitux
<enjuto> perdon
<enjuto> Thedemon007,
<Thedemon007> de nada enjuto
<songer7> hola como estan?
<songer7> quien ha usado partiton editor?
<juan-arg> songer7: buenas.. hace mil que no te veia por estos lados.. (yo tampoco estaba :))
<juan-arg> songer7: gparted?
<songer7> tiene algo de rato que no entro
<songer7> estoy usando parted magic en flash drive
<juan-arg> songer7: pone en una terminal sudo gparter y vas a poder entrar
<mauricio_> es sudo gparted
<songer7> ya hice mis particiones y al darle una extendidada sigue bien
<songer7> pero al darle una particion logica me da un error
<songer7> igual en la linux-swap
<juan-arg> songer7: probaste con sfdisk ?
<juan-arg> es mas robusto que gparter
<juan-arg> y funciona mejor generalmente
<songer7> no]
<juan-arg> proba con sfdisk
<juan-arg> sudo sfdisk
<songer7> no tengo ni un os en ese disco
<juan-arg> tiene una interface ncurse.. pero poder usar el mouse y es bastante sencillo de usar
<juan-arg> hacelo desde un live
<songer7> lei que es buen este gparted y por eso eso estoy con el magic parted
<juan-arg> cuando funciona, es bueno
<juan-arg> pero existen mas
<juan-arg> y donde esta el gparted tambien esta sfdisk
<juan-arg> fdisk... etc
<juan-arg> fdisk.. es mas dificil de usar
<juan-arg> sfdisk es mas comodo de usar
<songer7> si, bueno
<LordZiru> intente hacer que mi usuario no tenga que poner el password para gksudo ni sudo y lo arruine, tuve que editarlo en modo recuperacion... habia hecho asi la linea "usuario = NOPASSWD: gksudo, sudo" que hice mal?
<juan-arg> songer7: si tenes dudas avisa
<juan-arg> LordZiru: editaste el sudoers?
<juan-arg> /etc/sudoers?
<juan-arg> tenes que tener mucho cuidado con ese archivo
<juan-arg> se recomiendo editarlo desde visudo o sudoedit
<juan-arg> porque se corrempe muy facil
<juan-arg> y es una locura.. es que estes como root.. para todo
<juan-arg> una tremenda locura
<juan-arg> ya que la contraseña solo te la tiene que pedir cuando haces algo de administracion
<LordZiru> no
<LordZiru> cuando ponga sudo apt-get no me va a pedir password
<LordZiru> eso es todo
<LordZiru> sigo sin ser root
<LordZiru> por eso
<juan-arg> sip.. es root
<LordZiru> NOPASSWD: sudo, gksudo
<Thedemon007> sudo su ??
<LordZiru> para ser root tene que poner sudo su
<LordZiru> si
<juan-arg> el sudo es una alias del comando su root solo que temporal
<LordZiru> me ayudan?
<juan-arg> sip.. ahora te doy una mano
<juan-arg> LordZiru: vancame un segundo.. que te preparo la documentacion
<LordZiru> gksudo lo uso para un lanzador 'gksudo nautilus'
<juan-arg> LordZiru: estuve buscando en la documentacion.. oficial y solo consegui esto. http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sample.sudoers
<juan-arg> cuidado cuando edites el sudoers..
<songer7> juan-arg, la estaba haciendo en ex3, pero ahora la puse en ex2 y ya las pudo crear
<juan-arg> ext2... mmmm me suena a posible perdida de informacion
<juan-arg> trabaja con ext3 o ext4
<songer7> ok juan-arg
<mauricio_> ext2 perdida de informacion?????/
<cousteau> ext2 es antigua... pero a mí me suena a estable -- lo que ha habido gente con problemas es con reiser
<juan-arg> mauricio_: no tiene jounalist.. o sea si se reinicia la maquina de forma acidental.. perdes lo que no se escribio en el disco
<juan-arg> lo mismo un corte de luz.. etc
<juan-arg> cousteau: tengo razon.. o no?
<mauricio_> como?
<mauricio_> pero si se escribe siempre
<mauricio_> a meons que todavia este en ram
<cousteau> juan-arg, es factible que la tengas
<mauricio_> ej un dibujo en gimp
<juan-arg> mauricio_: ext3 y ext4.. suplieron la falencia de ext2 con journalist..
<cousteau> puede ser..
<juan-arg> ext2 para tmp.. funciona mucho mas rapido.. o para cosas no vitales
<juan-arg> para homo.. o root.. no, se corta la luz y la maquina no prende mas
<cousteau> mira, bueno saberlo...
<juan-arg> expriencia propia
<cousteau> "/homo"? qué se guarda ahí?
<mauricio_> cousteau: 1313
<mauricio_> xD
<juan-arg> configuraciones personales.. y cosas que guardes.. nada mas
<LordZiru> que homo esa carpeta...
<mauricio_> existe alguna rom de android universal??
<mauricio_> digo pq como es el kernel linux
<mauricio_> no deberia haber problemas
<juan-arg> mauricio_: no todos los telefonos tiene el mismo procesador.. y la misma arquitectura
<mauricio_> :(
<juan-arg> misma wireless.. camara.. pantalla.. etc.. y no te olvides que son microkernel.. ya que el telefono salvo exepciones.. son maquinas lentas..
<mauricio_> entonces me quedo con froyo nomas
<juan-arg> igual.. honey algo.. todavia no liberaron el codigo
<juan-arg> pero creo que con la sdk te lo podes armar para tu celu
<mauricio_> pero corro riesgo de convertirlo en pisapapeles
<juan-arg> a lo sumo.. se te brikea y te queda un portapapeles caro jaja
<mauricio_> xD
<juan-arg> ami me paso eso con la gp2x.. :(
<mauricio_> pero hay una forma de recuperarlo
<mauricio_> despues de brickeado
<mauricio_> que no siempre funciona
<juan-arg> sip obio.. pero hasta sierto tiempo..
<mauricio_> sip
<juan-arg> o sea.. tiene que en el booteo.. poder ejecutar un server ftp
<juan-arg> y lo recuperas
<juan-arg> pero si como en mi caso.. no lo hace cagaste..
<mauricio_> jejej
<juan-arg> tengo la developer board.. pero ni de señal
<juan-arg> murio murio
<mauricio_> :(
<mauricio_> y es caro?
<juan-arg> que es caro?
<mauricio_> el cel que perdiste
<juan-arg> todo lo que no ande y se pague... es caro
<juan-arg> la gp2x no es un celular
<mauricio_> tablet?
<juan-arg> es la primer consola portatil con linux..
<mauricio_> aaaa
<juan-arg> la hermana la gp32 es anterior.. esa fue la primera
<mauricio_> y q juegas ahi?
<juan-arg> la gp2x la primera encerio
<juan-arg> antes que android y esa fauna
<juan-arg> que por sierto sale de un sistema anterior llamado openmoko
<mauricio_> openloquesaledelanariz
<mauricio_> xD
<cousteau> ah sí? viene de openmoko?
<juan-arg> la gp2x ejecutava juegos de psx mame.. n64.. sega nintento.. y juegos propios
<cousteau> (bonito nombre)
<juan-arg> tenia 2 procesadores a 200mhz
<juan-arg> y una placa de video
<mauricio_> se veia excelente http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2c/GP2X_taras.jpg/800px-GP2X_taras.jpg
<juan-arg> sigue ciendolo . yo navegaba por internet con ese cacharro
<juan-arg> y le podias instalar cualquier cosa
<juan-arg> la cantidad de proyectos y soft y juegos, que tenia la comunidad era tremendo
<juan-arg> le podias mandar pelis musica.. ebook, se porto muy bien
<mauricio_> y mira esta http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Gp2xwiz.jpg
<juan-arg> la conectaba a la tele.. y hacia desastres con el emulador de sega y n64
<mauricio_> to quiero una
<mauricio_> cuanto cuestan?
<juan-arg> mauricio_: y esta a 150 dolares..
<mauricio_> mas q un ds?
<juan-arg> puede que menos
<mauricio_> excelente
<juan-arg> ya que no es conocida.. pero es muy linda
<juan-arg> ahora tiene un procesador a 800mhz.. o 2
<juan-arg> no me acuerdo
<mauricio_> voy a investigar
<juan-arg> la canon
<juan-arg> se llama ahora
<juan-arg> cannon o algo asi
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> a lo mejor me la compro
<mauricio_> se puede hacer todo?
<mauricio_> lo puedo conectar a un monitor y usar gimp?
<juan-arg> mauricio_: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCwQgwgwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.play-asia.com%2FpaOS-13-71-d1-47-froogle-70-3ujp.html&ei=lLeOTYGdKeew0QHd0qWvAg&usg=AFQjCNE0em9BEO0MHipbJ7chWof3-TTOcw&sig2=-N5qnaHTSsB0_DjNvzpaag
<juan-arg> 143 dolares esta
<juan-arg> mauricio_: tiene salida a tv
<juan-arg> tambien entrada de mouse y teclado.. por usb (si tenes la developer board)
<mauricio_> y bluetooth?
<mauricio_> para usar teclado bluetoot
<juan-arg> creo que viene con bluethoot.. rivisa en las expecificaciones
<juan-arg> si vienen.. viene con el kernel 2.6.36 o 34 asique soporta seguro
<mauricio_> ok
<mauricio_> y q juegos le instalas
<mauricio_> nexuiz?
<juan-arg> si el nexuis es posible que se lo banque
<juan-arg> ya que venia con gpu dedicada de video
<hackx> holas a todos
<hackx> una consulta a todos
<mauricio_> excelente
<mauricio_> y correra n64?
<hackx> creen que alguna vez microsoft saque un version deinternet explorer  para linux,macosx
<mauricio_> hackx nunca va a sacar algo para su competencia
<juan-arg> la otra mas potente.. es https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Pandora_%28console%29  pero no tiene mucho desarolladores
<mauricio_> esa ya la habia visto
<hackx> bueno claro soy usuario de ubuntu
<hackx> pero me tope con un web site llamada port 25
<mauricio_> pero si en la que me dijiste se puede jugar n64 fluido seria genial
<hackx> de microsoft latinomaerica
<Kurdt> no hables tonteras hackx
<Thedemon007> pero saco el msn para mac
<hackx> dedicada al open source
<hackx> bueno creo que se estan dando pasos
<Kurdt> vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<STALKER> hola señores
<STALKER> como esta la cosa
<mauricio_> !ot hackx
<kubot> hackx: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<juan-arg> hackx: en realidad seria bastante sencillo de hacer.. el problema  es, que no le daria ningun tipo de veneficio.  y nadie los usaria, ambos sistemas que comentas mas que linux.. sistema gnu.. kernel linux. ambos tienen usuarios muy fieles
<hackx> disculpen
<hackx> solo estaba haciendo apreciaciones
<juan-arg> Kurdt: yo por mi parte.. corto el offtopic..
<hackx> lo mio no va por propaganda
<Kurdt> gracias juan-arg
<STALKER> que les parece burg
<juan-arg> Kurdt: solo.. uno mas, vos sos nuevo. no te recuerdo (si queres contestame en offtopic.. o privado)
<Kurdt> no tengo ganas de hablar de cosas fuera de tema de soporte a ubuntu juan-arg
<juan-arg> STALKER: sinceramente.. me parece una locura darle complegidad.. a algo que tiene que ser lo mas simple del mundo.. como es el gestor de mbr
<Kurdt> quizas para otra vez
<juan-arg> yo sigo usando grub
<juan-arg> 1
<juan-arg> Kurdt: ok.. tranqui, no me enojo
<Kurdt> muy bien
<STALKER> juan-arg, pero para las demás personas necesitan algo mas gráfico que les llame la atencion
<Thekernel> que radical Kurdt
<juan-arg> STALKER: es el mbr.. o sea lo que arranca el disco, cuando mas simple. menos propenso a fallas. prefiero estable que "lindo"
<juan-arg> STALKER: es mi forma de pensar, no necesariamente tiene que ser la de todos
<Thekernel> a mi me estaba interesando el tema de juan-arg
<Thekernel> xD
<juan-arg> respeto tambien las otras opiniones, sean contrarias o no
<Thekernel> de la consolita linuxera
<Kurdt> ustedes pueden expresarse como quieran y donde quieran no es necesario ir a otro lugar, disculpen mis palabras denante
<STALKER> juan-arg, oka lo que pasa que yo no soy muy amigo de las cosas graficas pero despues de instalar eso me di cuenta que era mucho mas facil editarlo y arreglarlo para mi sorpreza
<juan-arg> Thekernel: por el precio.. y prestaciones la recomiendo muchisimo, me hizo pasar muy lindos momentos y no es para nada cara y se conecta a la tele y es una pasada incluso le mandas un joystick por usb.. o 2 y es una fiesta
<Thekernel> yo vi hace time lo de pandora
<juan-arg> STALKER: la unica ves que tengo que editar el grub, es si cvambio de sistema operativo.. lo cual no ago hace unos 3 o 4 años
<Thekernel> pero no la canon esa que mencionas
<juan-arg> Thekernel: pandora funciona bien, pero no tiene desarolladores y esta muy abandonada
<juan-arg> Thekernel: la cannon ex.. gp2x wizz tiene procesador 533 o creo que mas.. y gpu dedicada
<STALKER> mira yo hago soporte y migracion a linux y creeme que en los servicios que doy a 100 % de la gente quiere que le instale burg o poner tema a grub
<juan-arg> 256 de ram.. y disco interno de 2gb
<Thekernel> juas 533
<Thekernel> entonces es rapida no
<juan-arg> STALKER: tambien me dedico.. a migrar gente a linux, y no siempre eligo ubuntu. en general me piden estable. mas que lindo, pero como dije antes es depende la persona
<juan-arg> Powered by an ARM9 533MHz + 3D GPU
<juan-arg> Thekernel: http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-d1-49-en-70-3ujp.html 130 dolares
<STALKER> oka oye tocando otro tema instale debian 6 en mi netbook XD
<STALKER> y la verdad es que anda bien rapido te dire
<juan-arg> STALKER: yo ando con arch.. y no me quejo
<juan-arg> en mi notbook
<guampa> grrrrr
<guampa> apt-get build-dep libdrm
<guampa> E: No pude abrir el fichero /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_xorg-edgers_drivers-only_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<STALKER> si es bueno arch  es bien libiano
<guampa> ¬¬ ese archivo lo tengo porque no lo detecta apt-get
<STALKER> pero lo de debian me di cuenta que hay algunos problemas con el gestor de actualizaciones
<Thekernel> juan-arg:  te trae juegos?
<Thekernel> o los tienes que meter tu
<Thekernel> y dices que esta muy activa la comunidad?
<juan-arg> tenes repos a lo loco
<juan-arg> y depues todo emulador.. corre sin problemas
<juan-arg> psx psx2 etc..
<juan-arg> gembooy.. ds.. o n64 sega nintendo.. existen vastantes consolas
<juan-arg> tambien tiene propios.. pagos o no
<Thekernel> juego propios de pago dices?
<juan-arg> sip tambien los tiene
<Thekernel> lo que me intereseari es meter mame
<juan-arg> linux no es sinonimo de todo gratis
<Thekernel> mas que nada porque  me gustaria jugar a los antiguos juegos de recreativa de los 90
<STALKER> Thekernel, has provado play on linux
<juan-arg> el soft libre no es lo mismo que gratis
<Thekernel> STALKER:  nop
<STALKER> yo juego call of duty 4 en ubuntu
<STALKER> aveces
<juan-arg> STALKER: tengo wine a pelo.. ninguna gui ..salvo winetricks
<STALKER> jaja
<Thekernel> juan-arg:  ya  pero  si estan gratis poco sacaran de los juegos
<STALKER> ok
<Thekernel> STALKER:  juego a cod pero en ps3
<Thekernel> no juego en los pcs
<STALKER> a oka
<STALKER> yo no juego en consolas XD
<Thekernel> tampoco es que sea muy jugon
<Thekernel> pero si juego juego en la consola
<Thekernel> pero la consolita esta me llama la atencion
<Thekernel> mas que nada para trastear
<Thekernel> por lo que dice juan-arg tiene muchas posivilidades
<Thekernel> posibilidades*
<juan-arg> Thekernel: emula a toda consola portatil y algunas no portatiles.. ami me alcanza y sobra
<juan-arg> no quiero una ps3 para jugar juegos.. cada tanto
<Thekernel> si yo no soy muy jugon como dije pero cuando juego me gusta jugar bien
<Thekernel> con una grafica potente como las  ps3
<juan-arg> Thekernel: yo me conformo con el super mario kart. o el ertwormjim.. o algun juego de esos
<juan-arg> me dejaron de gustar los firs person shoster.. hace años
<Kurdt> lo mismo afirmo yo, mario Kart juan-arg
<Thekernel> mario kart es un clasico
<Thekernel> pero se puede jugar online?
<Thekernel> a los juegos
<juan-arg> sip.. la cannon tiene wifi
<juan-arg> y varios emuladores soportan.. roms online.. o a los juegos de la consola
<Thekernel> y que comentaste antes que las perdido?
<juan-arg> le quemaba cada kernel.. que salia
<juan-arg> y salieron como 20..
<juan-arg> y en una lo hice con poca pila.. y la brickie..
<juan-arg> de boludo.. no mas eran otras epocas.. era mas boludo
<juan-arg> yo tenia la gp2x f100 apenas salio
<Thekernel> esa que me psaste del link es la nueva?
<Thekernel> o hay version mas reciente?
<juan-arg> la nueva es la cannon
<juan-arg> la de antes la wiz
<Thekernel> caanon
<Thekernel> caanoo
<Thekernel> mira http://www.hardcore-gamer.net/tienda/product_info.php/products_id/9926
<Thekernel> son 40 e mas pero con una sd de 4 y 25 juegos
<Thedemon007> alguien sabe que es debootstrap ??
<Thekernel> Thedemon007:  por lo que se  es para instalar un sistema minimo de debian
<Thedemon007> pero ese sistema va a esta como en una caja de arena ?? Thekernel o se pueden instalr de ese sistema un deb al otro sistema?
<Thekernel> Thedemon007:  quiza esto te ayude  un poco
<Thekernel> http://submarley.espacioblog.com/post/2008/10/26/instalacion-debian-con-debootstrap
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok creo que no hace gran cosa es como un tuto que vi por hay para restaurar ubuntu o reparar paquetes rotos el lo qu hacia era botear de un live
<Thekernel> yo la verdad es que no lo eh probado solo eh visto algunas cosas y tal
<Thedemon007> y montar las particiones del ubuntu el en live y otros comandos hay y podia actualizar ese sistema y reparar paquetes rotos y todo
<Thekernel> quiza sea mas para despues de personalizar saques tu propio  iso
<juanito1> a alguien le falla las animaciones en en flash en el fx4 ?
<jesusElifelet> como estan todos un saludo tengo una duda lo que pasa que tengo linux en una particion y en otra tengo windows 7 bueno se me estropeo windows 7 y si lo reinstalo me borra tambien windows 7 entonces es posible desde linux borrar la particion de windows y bueno como reinstalarlo sin que me borre linux alguna idea?
<juan-arg> juanito1: nop.. no tendrias openswf o algo asi..?
<jesusElifelet> mejor dicho si formateo se me borra linux
<juan-arg> jesusElifelet: sip.. podes hacerlo con gparter.. pero el windows va a pisar si o si el boot de linux o sea el grub
<juan-arg> por lo cual depues de hacerlo tenes que reinstalar el grub desde un live y listo
<Thedemon007> no se te va a borrar linux jesusElifelet
<jesusElifelet> a ok..
<juanito1> juan-arg,  ?
<Thedemon007> solo que no tienen como arrancarlo
<jesusElifelet> gparter voy a investigar como usarlo
<juanito1> juan-arg, actualize el firefox 3 al 4 y me falla las animaciones flash en las webs , tengo distro ubuntu 10.10
<juan-arg> juanito1: la alternativa al flashplayer privativo que viene con ubuntu swf algo
<Thedemon007> no vas a tener como arrancar linux no mas win
<juan-arg> buscalo y sacalo
<Thedemon007> pero eso se puede recuperar
<juanito1> juan-arg, como elimino el flash de mi ubuntu
<Thedemon007> jesusElifelet: puedes formatear la particion de hasefroch desde ubuntu pero al instalar win
<juan-arg> juanito1: elimina el pakete flashplugin o flashplayer y busca otro swf algo.. y eliminalo tambien y depues instala el flashplugin o flashplayer y el libflashsupport-pulse
<juan-arg> y listo
<Thedemon007> en esa particion se borra el mbr master boot record y vuela el grub jesusElifelet
<juanito1> son muchos paquetes
<juan-arg> Thedemon007: lo mismo que le dije yo..
<juan-arg> juanito.. muchos paketes?
<juan-arg> juanito1: saca los que tengas instalados y listo
<juanito1> juan-arg, ya gracias voy a ver
<Thedemon007> hay algo que estube viendo en la wiki de arch sobre el dualboot otro metodo raro
<jesusElifelet> Thedemon007,  voy a entrar a ubuntu
<jesusElifelet> regreso para poder hacer la operacion
<juan-arg> Thedemon007: yo mis maquinas.. desde el 98.. que fue cuando me cambie a gnu/linux no tocaron nunca mas un win..
<juan-arg> y es mas las dos que tengo ninguna tuvo un win nunca
<juan-arg> ni la laptop la compre con una distro linux chota.. que saque apenas pude
<juan-arg> ni me acuerdo el nombre
<juan-arg> basada en debian
<juan-arg> bueno gente.. buenas noches. raje a dormir
<jesuselifelet> ya regrese
<juan-arg> jesuselifelet: me voy a dormir chau.. y buenas noches
<jesuselifelet> Thedemon007,
<jesuselifelet> juan-arg,  gracias buenas noches
<jesuselifelet> :)
<juan-arg> jesuselifelet: si queres, mañana me conecto
<juan-arg> y si necesitas una mano.. no dudes en solicitarla
<jesuselifelet> juan-arg,  muchas gracias lo are
<jesuselifelet> :)
<Thedemon007> aca esta los metodos raros no http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<juan-arg> bueno.. gente nuevamente me despido chau Thedemon007 jesuselifelet.. y el resto .. que sueñes lindo.. yo no puedo mas del sueño
<Thedemon007> chau juan-arg
<Thedemon007> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Windows_and_Arch_Dual_Boot
<jesuselifelet> a ok.
<jesuselifelet> Thedemon007, los estoy leyendo
<Thedemon007> MM no se pero el primero creo creo que ultiliza el propio boteo de hasefroch
<juanito1> juan-arg, ya elimine como instalo el flash compatible con el fx4 ?
<Thedemon007> el mejor es el de la pagina oficial
<Thedemon007> juanito1: tienes ubuntu de 64 bits?
<juanito1> no
<Thedemon007> mm que rraro el flash donde a veces da problema es en el ubuntu de 64 bits
<juanito1> no tenia problemas
<juanito1> hasta que actualize a fx4
<josef0> holas
<SynFlag> que tal josef0
<josef0> bien,  tratando de instalar driver ati a ubuntu 11.04
<SynFlag> ah ni idea, nunca tuve ati
<SynFlag> pero se que no es complicado
<josef0> si pues pero, se poco
<josef0> que haciendo ps
<mosh> que tal una pregunta estoy instalando un programa y me sale este error libkdeui.so.4, alguien tiene idea de uqe pueda ser__4
<mosh> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<mosh_> alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor con una duda de una libreria
<mosh_> holaaaaaaaa
<katatonia> hola
<katatonia> que tal
<katatonia> va
<katatonia> hi everyone
<guille> buenos días.
<guille> cómo puedo obligar a que una tarjeta sea eth0 y la otra eth1 ?
<guille> y no lo que especifique el sistema ?
<katatonia> uhmmm
<katatonia> que version tienes?
<guille> la 10.10
<guille> podría escribir la configuración en un fichero ? hay instrucciones para ello ?
<guille> kakatonia, mira, en sistema-adminisrtación-herramientas de red, en dispositivos tengo eth0 sin configurar, pero en el menú de la barra, aparece configurado
<guille> y el asunto es que estoy configurando el ubuntu para cortafuegos con iptables
<guille> y por ello necesito cada placa con su nombre y configuración
<ubuntu> buenas instale kunbuntu la instalacion se completo y no tuve problemas reinicie y no se inicio
<ubuntu> si alguien me podria ayudar se  lo agradeceria
<madrid> alguien tiene experiencia con ipod en gnu/linux?
<madrid> lo unico q me une a windows es el ipod , alguien tiene expericia    con ipod en gnu/linux?
<HJRS> Linus Torvalds dice: estandares es el papel que uso para limpiarme el **** http://goo.gl/Nnm8q
<ZULO> alguien que sepa un poquito de redes para ayudarme con esto http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/5426/problemq.jpg ?
<erUSUL> ZULO: por que tiene el router gw 1.2 ?
<erUSUL> ZULO: seria mas sencillo si en vez de router tubieras un switch o hub
<ZULO> ya, pero como tiene 4 puertos pensé que podría aprovecharlo
<ZULO> así, tal y como está tengo acceso a las 2 redes desde mi laptop
<ZULO> pero internet no me va, supongo que será algo de enrutamiento
<erUSUL> ZULO: como te dije. el eth0 del laptop no tiene que tener ningun gw por defecto y menos 192.168.1.2
<erUSUL> !ics | ZULO
<kubot> ZULO: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ZULO> erUSUL, pero si no le pongo ese gtw no podría comunicar una red con otra no?
<erUSUL> ZULO: no lo necesitas en esa interfaz.
<Sadlymistaken> fosco_
<Sadlymistaken> oh no está
<Sadlymistaken> Bueno, alguien me ayuda a hacer que mi ordenador se conecte a mi WIFI... es que parece que no encuentra el dispositivo o algo..
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: si haces « iwconfig » aparece wlan0 ?
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, voy a intenrtar...
<Sadlymistaken> (estoy con los dos ordenadores.. ajajaa)
<Sadlymistaken> no
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL, no, no pone wlan0
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: dime que tarjeta wifi tienes « lspci | grep -i net » una de las dos que salen será la wifi
<Sadlymistaken> creo qe es una broadcam pero voy a hacerlo
<Sadlymistaken> eso, pone que una es Ethernet y la otra "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<Sadlymistaken> El caso es que estoy intentando instalar Network manager desde el CDLive... y creo que lo hago mal...
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: hay alguna forma de que puedas conectar temporalmente por cable el portatil a internet?
<Sadlymistaken> No, porque el CABLE que tengo está roto...
<Sadlymistaken> lo "siente" un segundo.. y luego se va..
<Sadlymistaken> pero el Network manager lo puedo instalar desde el CDLive?
<Sadlymistaken> o con algún deb.... que me baje desde este ordenador y con el PENDRIVe me lo llevo al otro..
<Sadlymistaken> se puede hacer eso? nu se... quizás no... ???
<Sadlymistaken> hola?
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL, ???
<erUSUL> un minuto
<Sadlymistaken> ah, ok
<Sadlymistaken> jajaja
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: http://www.mediafire.com/?jf41gj7wd55d964
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: decargate ese archivo. b43.tagz y pasalo al portatil en cuestion
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: con una llave usb o como sea
<Sadlymistaken> sip, voy
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: despues haz « sudo tar xf b43.tar.gz -C / »
<Sadlymistaken> pesa solo 116Kb??
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: asi se intala el firmware que necesitas. reinicia el portatil cuando acabes
<erUSUL> si
<erUSUL> ahora me tengo que ausentar. suerte!
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, gracias, pero dime que es eso??
<Sadlymistaken> ah ok
<Sadlymistaken> thanks a lot
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> hola majo
<erAbuelo> gracias por lo de majo xD
<Sadlymistaken> jajaja
<Sadlymistaken> cruza los dedos, necesito suerteee
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo ayudame tu porfaaa
<erAbuelo> tu diras
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL me ha dado una cosa para instalar el Firmware que necesitaba (segun el)
<Sadlymistaken> porque mi tar...
<Sadlymistaken> AHHH parece que ya va
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<erAbuelo> xDD
<Sadlymistaken> oh
<Sadlymistaken> otra vez, no va..
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo vamos a ver, tengo un portatil, con su tarjeta wifi y tal, pero ubuntu no la reconoce
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> le tiene mania, seguro
<Sadlymistaken> yo no puedo conectarme atraves del router para instalar cosas como el Network manager...
<erAbuelo> xoan: se ti o dis xD
<Sadlymistaken> y entonces atraves de este ordenador desde donde te hablo busco ayuda
<Sadlymistaken> erUSUL me ha dado un archivo gz, para lo del firmware...
<erAbuelo> que tarjeta usa ?
<Sadlymistaken> yo lo he instalado como él ha dicho, y me dice ahora que hay que instalar el controlador o algo así... la cosa es que no...
<Sadlymistaken> cual?
<Sadlymistaken> una broadcom
<erAbuelo> ok
<Sadlymistaken> eso, pone que una es Ethernet y la otra "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<Sadlymistaken> eso dice.
<erAbuelo> ?
<erAbuelo> tienes dos ?
<Sadlymistaken> no
<Sadlymistaken> la de Ethernet debe ser la de CABLE
<erAbuelo> sip, estaba despistado xD
<Sadlymistaken> tu me puedes ayudar porfi?
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo ??
<erAbuelo> no se, pregunta
<Sadlymistaken> ejem
<Sadlymistaken> pos eso preguntaba, que si me dices qué me falta para que me funcione?
<Sadlymistaken> o dime si hay manera de instalar network.manager desde el CDLive
<Sadlymistaken> y esas cosas.... alguna idea.... de que puede pasar
<erAbuelo> intenta levantar el wifi en linea de comandos y luego simplemente instalas lo que necesites
<Sadlymistaken> levantar?
<erAbuelo> esta activa la wifi ahora ?
<Sadlymistaken> no creo.... ahí está el problema
<erAbuelo> empieza con sudo ifconfig y dime si sale
<Sadlymistaken> sale una eth0 y una lo
<erAbuelo> ahora: sudo iwconfig
<erAbuelo> que sale ?
<Sadlymistaken> sale lo eth0 y pan0
<erAbuelo> supongo que pan0 sera la wifi no ?
<Sadlymistaken> será...
<erAbuelo> ok, pruega: sudo ifconfig pan0 up
<Sadlymistaken> en el ordenador desde el que te hablo, no era así... pero vamos, es otro...
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<mimecar> pan0 la wifi?
<Sadlymistaken> ok, ya
<erAbuelo> algun error ?
<Sadlymistaken> no
<erAbuelo> mimecar: te suena lo de pan0 ?
<Sadlymistaken> si ahora hago ifconfig, me sale la pan0 que antes no me salia
<mimecar> no
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: prueba ahora: sudo iwlist scan
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<Sadlymistaken> salen las tres, y me dicen en todas "Interface doesn't support scanning"
<erAbuelo> ok, sudo iwconfig pan0 y dime que sale
<Sadlymistaken> dice no wireless extensions
<erAbuelo> pues no era la wifi xD
<Sadlymistaken> pues si yo hago iwconfig a secas, todas dicen eso de NO wireless extensions..
<erAbuelo> ya pero yo eso no lo veo
<Sadlymistaken> no hay alguna forma de instalar Network-manager??? aunque sea con el CDLive... o me paso un DEB con un pendrive
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: pero eso no te sirve de nada si no te detecta la wifi y ahora es lo que parece
<Sadlymistaken> jo :( no me quiero pasar otra vez a windows....
<Sadlymistaken> para poder tener internet.. :(
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: instalaste el firmware?
<Sadlymistaken> si, tal como me dijo erUSUL
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: haz « ls -R /lib/firmware/b43/ » tiene que salirte variso archivos .fw
<Sadlymistaken> ok
<erUSUL> te salen?
<Sadlymistaken> lo habia escrito mal
<Sadlymistaken> jajaja
<Sadlymistaken> salen
<Sadlymistaken> pero 32
<Sadlymistaken> salen 32 archivos fw
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: sale wlan0  en la salida de « iwconfig » ?
<erAbuelo> erUSUL: no
<Sadlymistaken> no
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: prueba « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43  »
<Sadlymistaken> ok..
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: y luego haz « iwconfig » otra vez a ver
<Sadlymistaken> ajam..
<Sadlymistaken> no, no sale wlan0 todavi
<Sadlymistaken> solo lo, eth0 y pan0
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: haz « dmesg »
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: sale algun error hacia el final de salida?
<Sadlymistaken> uh, sale mucho texto
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: es normal
<Sadlymistaken> no, pero sale un texto sobre la Broadcam que dice
<erUSUL> pero hacia al final tiene que salir mensajes relacionados con b43 ( el driver )
<Sadlymistaken> "Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13]
<Sadlymistaken> eso sale
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: nada mas?
<Sadlymistaken> q parezca relacionado no..
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: haz « sudo rfkill list all »
<Sadlymistaken> pero aqui habla de un Bluetooth
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: no sale la wireless? deberian salir los dos
<Sadlymistaken> Soft blocked: no y Hard blocked: No
<Sadlymistaken> no, no sale la wireless
<erUSUL> :/
<Sadlymistaken> no se te ocurre algo?
<erAbuelo> erUSUL: que reinicie, total no pierde nada, y puede que haya tecleado algo mal ahora
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: estará desabilitada en la bios? o con algun boton del laptop? combinacion de teclas?
<Sadlymistaken> pero si en el windows me rula
<erUSUL> erAbuelo: que reiniciara ya le dije que lo hiciera despues de instalar el firmware... pero bueno
<Sadlymistaken> desactivado no estará,..
<carnau> pan es personal access network, son redes de poco alcance como los bluetooth
<erAbuelo> erUSUL: pues no creo que lo hiciera
<Sadlymistaken> si lo hice
<Sadlymistaken> y me apareció un ACTIVAR..
<Sadlymistaken> y entonces le dí a activar
<Sadlymistaken> y me dijo "No se puede instalar el controlador"
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: que modelo de portatil es?
<Sadlymistaken> por que claro, debe ser que necesitaba bajar algo de internet
<Sadlymistaken> es un SAmsung RV510
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: puedes hacer esto ? « sudo lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 »
<Sadlymistaken> voy
<Sadlymistaken> me sale un textito:
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: ponlo aqui
<erUSUL> interesa el numero "14e4:4327" o asi
<Sadlymistaken> 06.00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device  [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<Sadlymistaken> eso pone..
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: :/ resulta que esa revision del chip no lo soporta el driver b43 ...
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<Sadlymistaken> uhmm?
<erUSUL> hay que usar el driver wl o el brcm80211 por lo que ponen
<Sadlymistaken> es decir que el firmware de mi tarjeta no es compatible con el chip?
<Sadlymistaken> no comprendo... como hacen un chip cuyo firmware no son compatibles...
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: no; estabamos intentandolo con el driver que no era
<Sadlymistaken> (amen q no me entero de nada tampoco...)
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: que version de ubuntu es la que instalaste?
<Sadlymistaken> A ver, yo tengo el CD Live de 10.04....
<Sadlymistaken> y apartir de conseguir tener internet.... queria ACTUALIZAR..
<Sadlymistaken> pero me parece a mi que...
<Sadlymistaken> asi que 10.04
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: el cd live? no está instalado en el portatil ?
<erUSUL> en el disco duro?
<Sadlymistaken> si si, está instalado
<Sadlymistaken> lo que quiero decir, es que despues, cuando tenga Internet por fin, quería actualizar
<Sadlymistaken> ( lo digo, por si me va a tocar luego ir a hacer lo mismo, pero con algun archivo de otra version de ubuntu)
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: entonces que version está instalada? 9.10 ?
<Sadlymistaken> 10.04
<Sadlymistaken> en mi disco duro AHORA está la 10.04
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: ok
<mrfox> hola como estan?? alguien sabe como descargar videos de youtube   aparte del youtube-dl que no me sirve
<erUSUL> mrfox: hay miles de extansiones de firefox
<erUSUL> miles a lo meojr no pero unas cuantas ;P
<Sadlymistaken> mrfox cuando visualizas un video de youtube , una copia exacta en FLV se copia en tu carpeta de TEMPORALES... solo tienes que cojerlo y llevarlo a tu carpeta normal... y cambiarle la extensión .flv
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: lo mejor seria que consiguiers un cable de red y lo intentaras con la wired. asi podras activar la tarjeta wifi y actualizar
<Sadlymistaken> ajam...
<Sadlymistaken> ok erUSUL, muchas gracias por todo
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo, gracias a ti tb
<erAbuelo> dnd
<mrfox> no me las manda a temporales
<erUSUL> Sadlymistaken: si lo consigues 8 conexion con cable ) instala los ultimos drivers wifi « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<erAbuelo> sofá time :)
<Souchiro> o.o
<elrond_> holes
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<elrond_> alguien sabe como se añaden los canales españoles?¿'
<erUSUL> elrond_: que canales?
<elrond_> y servidores?¿?
<elrond_> gracias
<erUSUL> depende del ciente irc que uses
<elrond_> xchat
<elrond_> estoy un poco desfasado ya...
<erUSUL> elrond_: ve a la lista de canales.-
<elrond_> ok pero no tengo que cambiar el server ?¿
<elrond_> ni puertos ni nada de eso...
<erUSUL> elrond_: xchat puede conectarse a varios servers. a lo mejor tienes que añadir el hipano a mano. no recuerdo si viene por defecto o no
<cousteau> /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<cousteau> (no viene por defecto; se puede añadir en XChat > Lista de redes)
<elrond_> ok muchisimas gracias...hacia 12 años que no conectaba....;D
<aguitel> erUSUL, quiero conectar una camara sony dsc-s930 y no me la reconoce ubuntu ,alguna idea x donde empezar?
<mnemonic_> buenas
<itali-chan> Hola, alguien sabe de algun programa que me permita pasar una iso de dvd a ogv? porfavor que no sea el ogm rip...me desincroniza el audio...
<itali-chan> Gracias por anticipado
<itali-chan> :3
<itali-chan> si teneis otro metodo alternativo, tambien me va bien
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes resincronizar el ogv luego
<itali-chan> mhhh
<itali-chan> es que no se, yo utilizo el programa, poniendo un ogv con dentro theora y vorbis
<itali-chan> se ve de fabula pero el audio...., ademas no se como podria resincronizarlo :/
<itali-chan> nadie sabe'
<itali-chan> ?
<songoten> itali-chan
<songoten> que te pasa
<songoten> recien entro
<songoten> le necesitas
<songoten> ¿¿??
<itali-chan> te explico
<itali-chan> tengo una iso de dvd y quiero pasarla a ogv
<itali-chan> entonces utilizo un programa que se llama ogm rip, todo bien, menos que se me desincroniza el audio que esta en vorbis...
<itali-chan> no se qu ehacer :/
<songoten> a ver
<itali-chan> si
<songoten> dame 2 min
<itali-chan> oki :3
<songoten> hey itali-chan
<songoten> aca me dicen ke estas teniendo problemas con los codecs de audio
<itali-chan> mhhh entiendo
<songoten> deberias instalar  nuevos paquetes
<itali-chan> si o,o
<songoten> seguramente estas haciendo todo bien
<itali-chan> si es que el paso es muy simple
<songoten> pero algo te falta instalar o actualizar
<itali-chan> solo decido el tipo de audio y de video
<songoten> asi es
<itali-chan> pero despues todo se oye bien pero desincronizado
<songoten> no tiene mucha ciencia
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> de donde los puedo bajar
<itali-chan> de synaptic?
<songoten> pues claro !
<itali-chan> ok voy a por ellos
<itali-chan> ejejeje
<songoten> sino busca en taringa.net
<itali-chan> sipis
<itali-chan> gracias
<songoten> ;)
<songoten> siempre ke pueda con gusto
<songoten> suerte
<songoten> me voy a comer ahora
<songoten> byes !!
<itali-chan> jejeej sankyu
<eliezer> mis cdroms no se estan  mostrando en mi panel ni en el escritorio
<eliezer> en mi panel me refiero a la aplicacion Mount para el panel
<eliezer> estaban funcionando de lo mas bien y de momento no trabajan
<mimecar> ¿que ha cambiado en el sistema?
<itali-chan> I have a problem.
<itali-chan> When I pass an iso to ogg, audio is out of sync (vorbis).
<mimecar> itali-chan: cambia de idioma
<itali-chan> lol xd
<itali-chan> me equivoque de canal xd
<KZKG^Gaara> Buenas
<KZKG^Gaara> ¿Alguien sabe cómo comprimir por terminal en .rar dividiendo el archivo en pedazos de X kbs?
<mimecar> KZKG^Gaara: miralo en la ayuda de rar
<KZKG^Gaara> Por terminal lo intenté con "rar a -v400k file /home/$user/folder/" pero nada, me crea un archivo de 231kb inservible
<KZKG^Gaara> Listo el error era que me faltaba un *, esto me funcionó: "rar a file.rar -v400k folder/*"
<mimecar> ok
<mosh> hola que tal alguien me puede ayudar con este problema, el detalle es que me sale este error cuando trato de echar a andar un programa en el shell  error while loading shared libraries: libkdeui.so.4
<mosh> alguien que me pudiera ayudar con estye problema????
<mimecar> mosh: ¿has instalado ese programa de los repositorios?
<mosh> si ya lo instale
<mosh> pero me marca ese error es lo que se me hace raro
<mosh> el programa trabaja con libmimic
<mimecar> ¿son repositorios oficiales o de PPA?
<mosh> pero lo curioso es que lo baje pero aun me marca eso errores
<mimecar> busca a que programa esta asociado esa librería e instalalo
<mosh> ok deja instalo el asociado con ese y si lo resuelvo t digo
<itali-chan> mhhhh no pude arreglar el problema con el ogg
<itali-chan> vamos a ver con el mkv como va..sino tendre qe utilizar los privativos...
<mimecar> itali-chan: usa el mismo formato que lleva el dvd
<itali-chan> pero yono quiero que se me quede en 6 gigas
<itali-chan> quiero dejarlo en uno o uno y medio..
<KZKG^Gaara> Gente, uso Thunderbird (v3.1.9) y cuando voy a adjuntar algo se me cierra la aplicación, si lo ejecuto en terminal este es el log: /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1/run-mozilla.sh: línea 131:  7077 Violación de segmento  "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<ivedci89> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.04 en tres equipos en mi casa, y en todos solo audacious me da un problema con los .wma   cuando llega en la lista a un wma no lo reproduce y se traba sin poder seguir funcionando audacious... entonces solo me queda reiniciar el soft audacious cambiando previamente de cancion.
<mimecar> KZKG^Gaara: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<KZKG^Gaara> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<KZKG^Gaara> Si
<mimecar> puede ser un bug del programa
<KZKG^Gaara> De hecho es un bug, en lauchpad está reportado y todo
<mimecar> entonces solo puedes esperar a que encuentren una solución
<KZKG^Gaara> Pero quería saber si alguien tenía una solución alternativa para esto :)
<mimecar> si en el reporte no hay solución,. no
<KZKG^Gaara> joder, ok vale muchas gracias
<tulio> buenas tardes amigos como esta todo 0/
<ivedci89> etuve buscando la definicion de BUG... y hay una frase que no me cierra... "las aplicaciones intentan funcionar en tándem."  que es tandem¿
<ivedci89> buenas tulio
<KZKG^Gaara> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tándem
<tulio> que bien
<tulio> una pregunta al uno cambiar la apariencia del escritorio no le pasa nada a el equipo??
<ivedci89> bue... me voy a almorzar....
<fosco_> tulio: depende de lo que consideres "nada"
<KZKG^Gaara> tulio: a qué te refieres con "cambiar apariencia del escritorio"? Te refieres a cambiar de entorno (Gnome, KDE, Xfce, LXDE, etc) o poner otro theme o colores...
<tulio> por lo menos estoy investigando de cambiarle completamente la apariencia para colocarle iconos como los hacen los luxeros tiene alguna idea amigo fosco_
<fosco_> tulio: cambiar la apariencia es sencillo, vas a sistema - preferencias - apariencia y cambias lo que quieras
<tulio> si pero yo me refiero  a la parte grafica me explico bien amigo fosco_
<mimecar> tulio: luxeros?
<fosco_> no te entiendo
<fosco_> que quieres cambiar exactamente?
<tulio> toda la parte grafica en el escritorio por lo menos los bordes y colocarle algunos iconos
<mimecar> tulio: pon alguna captura
<mimecar> lo que dices está muy indefinido
<tulio> ok ya lo coloco
<fosco_> tulio: eso se cambia desde donde te he dicho
<SebaEBC> Hola Como Estan?
<KZKG^Gaara> Hola SebaEBC :)
<SebaEBC> ;D
<SebaEBC> Necesito ayuda con un problemila :C
<KZKG^Gaara> Comenta el problema
<KZKG^Gaara> Intenta dar tantos detalles como puedas
<SebaEBC> Lo que pasa es que al intentar instalar desde un CD
<SebaEBC> Ubuntu
<SebaEBC> no me carga el Wi-Fi
<SebaEBC> No me muestra ninguna red y no me puedo conectar.
<mimecar> se puede instalar sin conexión a la red
<SebaEBC> y bueno, la verdad es que no entiendo mucho de esto.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas instalando?
<cousteau> ¿a lo mejor el CD está mal?
<cousteau> ¿te puedes conectar por cable?
<SebaEBC> 10.10
<SebaEBC> sip, desde ahi si me puedo conectar , por cable
<cousteau> bueno, pues a lo mejor después de actualizar te funciona la wifi... hace poco ha salido una actualización de linux-firmware
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<KZKG^Gaara> joder esta shit se desconectó jeje
<CiberSlave> buenas tardes, tengo un pequeño problema con el microfono integrado de mi portátil
<CiberSlave> no se escucha
<CiberSlave> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<KZKG^Gaara> Gente una duda, necesito que cada 10 segundos (o 1 minuto da igual) se verifique X archivo de texto plano, si este archivo tiene alguna entrada nueva y esa línea si tiene "x texto" (por ejemplo -» TCP), que me e sistema me notifique de alguna forma...
<cousteau> tail -f archivo
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<cousteau> eso te va mostrando el archivo a medida que va creciendo
<rommel_> alguien sabria si esto es un linea de comandos para instalar media conver irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-es
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<KZKG^Gaara> cousteau: sip eso lo sé, pero quiero evitar tener una terminal abierta constantemente y tener que revisar yo mismo
<m4v> rommel_: eso es una dirección de irc, ni es un comando...
<rommel_> dpkg –force-architecture -i ./mmc_1.4.3_i386.deb  perdon esto era lo que les queria peguntar
<rommel_> m4v perdon era esto y el programa que pretendo instalarme es el mobil medis concer pero dis q corre en 64 bis
<m4v> rommel_: si, pero por lo que veo lo copiaste de una página web, porque el guión que tiene en –force-architecture está mal
<rommel_> si lo copies tenes rason
<m4v> rommel_: debería empezar con 2 guiones simples, osea --force-architecture
<rommel_> lo q ando buscando es un convertidor de wav a mp3
<rommel_> q oponas mira ak te paso el lon asi me das tu opiniom porfavor
<rommel_> http://blog.opensys911.net/programa-para-convertir-formatos-wma-mp3-wav-ogg-mpeg-avi-wmv-flv-3gp-y-mp4/
<cousteau> así que puedes hacer algo como   tail -f archivo | grep TCP | while read line; do zenity --info --text="Encontrado: $line"; done
<m4v> rommel_: "lame" es un programa de línea de comando que se puede usar para convertir a mp3
<rommel_> lo estube leyendo maso
<rommel_> q opinas
<rommel_> esta dentro de los epositorios o hay q bajarlo de otro lado
<KZKG^Gaara> cousteau: escribo eso y se me queda colgado, se me queda en una línea con ">" (sin las comillas)
<rommel_> a por consola decis?
<rommel_> o terminal
<m4v> rommel_: tenés que bajarlo del link que está ahí, mmc no lo veo en los repos
<rommel_> ok+ok
<rommel_> en q link?
<cousteau> rommel_, yo antes usaba sox
<rommel_> http://blog.opensys911.net/programa-para-convertir-formatos-wma-mp3-wav-ogg-mpeg-avi-wmv-flv-3gp-y-mp4/
<cousteau> probablemente también se pueda con ffmpeg
<rommel_> desde este link no se como seguir para bajarme el autolame
<cousteau> o puedes usar el WinFF
<rommel_> cousteau: y q tal era bueno,esta en los repos.o hay q bajarlo de otro lado?
<rommel_> el winff est o hay q bajarlo desde otro lado tambien?
<m4v> rommel_: me estas haciendo un chiste? la página que pasaste antes tiene 2 links "Descarga Windows"  "Descarga Ubuntu"
<rommel_> en 10.04
<cousteau> rommel_, sox está en repos, y te vale para convertir entre los formatos de sonido más comunes
<rommel_> ok ire por sox
<rommel_> por m4v no me dan confiansa ess paginas hantes de los  lik de descarga supuestamente hay tres opciones uno es autolame haciendo clip a hi no se como seguir
<cousteau> rommel_, no deberían dártela... mejor instalarse cosas de repositorios
<rommel_> cousteau: ya me instale sox ahi boy a probarlo si llego a tener alguna duda te aviso porfa
<rommel_> cousteau: se supone q lo baje de sinagtis y deveria estar en donde sale los demas programas de sonido y no sale nada con sox?
<rommel_> tendre q reiniciar?
<cousteau> rommel_, es que es por línea de comandos
<rommel_> a entiendo
<cousteau> sox archivo.wav archivo.mp3   me parece
<cousteau> !man sox
<kubot> SoX | IntroductionSoX reads and writes audio files in most popular formats and can optionally apply effects to them; it can combine multiple input ... | Prueba « man sox » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/sox.1.html
<rommel_> desime sabrias decirme como hacerlo entonces
<cousteau> sox archivo.wav archivo.mp3
<rommel_> kubot: es el tutorial ?
<kubot> rommel_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<rommel_> q es un bot?
<m4v> es un robot.
<rommel_> necesito algo q sea grafico asi lo puede usar mi señora q no sabe nada de linux
<rommel_> jajajaja
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> seguire busnado por q para convertir por terminal c complek un poco
<mimecar> rommel_: audacity es gráfico (y lento)
<rommel_> hola mimecar
<m4v> rommel_: de la página de viste, bajas el .deb, y lo instalas como con el comando indicado (arreglando los guiones) no hay mucha histaria, está explicado ahí
<rommel_> pesi para vos q sos un fenomeno en cambio para mi ahun se me complica un poco
<cousteau> rommel_, WinFF
<rommel_> mimecar y sabrias como hacer para convertir con el sox
<mimecar> ya te han dicho como hacerlo
<m4v> click en el link de dice "Descarga Ubuntu" luego "sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i ./mmc_1.4.3_i386.deb"
<rommel_> cousteau: ese tambien es por terminal?
<m4v> rommel_: donde hay algo de fenómeno ahí?
<rommel_> te desie q sos un genio
<rommel_> por fenomeno
<rommel_> no me mal entiendas porfavor
<cousteau> rommel_, no, es una interfaz gráfica de ffmpeg (por eso lo de "win", porque es en una ventana)
<m4v> rommel_: no soy un genio, solo te dije las mismas instrucciones que están en escritas en la página!
<rommel_> m4v: no importa  q dise q corre en 64 bist mi rdenador esde 32 bist
<llancor>  alguien me puede ayudar con controlador RTL8188CE en ubuntu
<rommel_> jajjJjajaj
<llancor>  instale ubuntu 10.10 y no reconoce el wlan
<itali-chan>  sabeis del algun programa para extraer bien un dvd a ogg?
<mimecar> llancor: ¿has actualizado?
<cousteau> llancor, prueba conectándote por cable y actualizando
<itali-chan> llancor, prueba a mirarlo manualmente
<rommel_> boy a seguir buscando
<llancor> tengo una antena usb rtl 8187 y actualise y no pasa nada
<rommel_> aver si encuentro algo mejor
<cousteau> cuándo actualizaste? salió una actualización hace poco
<rommel_> y mas sencillo
<rommel_> gracias ahora vuelvo
<llancor> ayer
<cousteau> rommel_, prueba el winff a ver...
<m4v> rommel_: la página está mal, el deb de ahí es para 32bits
<rommel_> cual es ese por comando o es grafico
<llancor> mmmm
<llancor> lo ke pasa es ke kiero usar aircrack-ng
<rommel_> m4v vos decis
<llancor> y si instalo el controlador de windows con ndiwrapper no me reconoce la antena el airmon-ng
<mimecar> llancor: la antena funciona para navegar si o no
<rommel_> cousteau: ese winff es por terminal?
<cousteau> llancor,   apt-cache policy linux-firmware   te dice que es el 1.38.5?
<cousteau> rommel_, <cousteau> rommel_, no, es una interfaz gráfica de ffmpeg (por eso lo de "win", porque es en una ventana)
<m4v> el "i386" en el .deb indica 32bits
<rommel_> m4v boy a seguir buscando
<llancor>  no tengo el netbook en mi poder ahora pero probare despues
<rommel_> vuelvo cuando encuentre alguno
<cousteau> rommel_, prueba winff, es con interfaz gráfica
<cousteau> a que va a ser que no se me oye...
<cousteau> !ping
<kubot> pung
<cousteau> ah, pues sí
<rommel_> jajaja
<llancor> ok
<rommel_> pung
<llancor>  lo intentare
<llancor>  gracias cousteau
<rommel_> cousteau el winff es solo para video?
<rommel_> ya lo instale y cuando quiero bbuscar los archivos a concertir no me reconoce el cd dentro de la compactera
<llancor>  alguien conoce APTonCD para?
<llancor>  saber de como se instala el backup de programas .deb
<rommel_> cousteau si lla vi q solo es para convertir video
<mimecar> aptoncd no crea backups
<rommel_> lo q necesito en para pasar de wav a mp3
<mimecar> solo copia los deb
<llancor>  eso un respaldo de los paquetes .deb
<fosco_> buenas
<rommel_> mimecar por casualidad saves de algo para pasar de wav amp3?
<rommel_> q tal fosco
<mimecar> te he dicho hace un buen rato audacity
<mimecar> aunque dudo que hayas probado todo lo que te han dicho antes
<rommel_> ok lo bajo de sinagtis o por fuera?
<rommel_> si el ultimo q baje es el winff y es solo para video
<mimecar> con synaptix
<rommel_> ok aya boy
<llancor>  lo ke pasa es ke trate de instalar el .iso con le aptoncd y me dijo no se instalaran solo kedaran en una carpeta
<mimecar> llancor: tendrás que añadir la carpeta a la fuente de repositorios del centro de software
<llancor>  mmm tendria ke montar el iso y seleccionar los deb
<mimecar> mientras no te falte alguna dependencia funcionará
<llancor>  ok pero como agrego la carpeta a los repositorios?
<rommel_> mimecar y como saberlo solo utilisandolo y aver si ba?
<mimecar> audacity convierte entre formatos de audio
<rommel_> ya lo descargue,ahora como seguir ya lo conoces o busco un tutorial?
<mimecar> primero abre el fichero, después busca en los menús
<rommel_> mimecar tengo un cd en la disketera y no me lo reconoce para poder concertir el audiaditi
<rommel_> citi
<mimecar> copia los archivos wav al escritorio
<rommel_> es q tendre q copiarl a la pc? o se podra desde el cd
<rommel_> ok
<mimecar> si es un cd de música el formato no es wav
<fosco_> rommel_, para pasar un CD audio a mp3 tienes el programa ogmrip, grafico y sencillo
<rommel_> no boy a bbuscar otro entonces q pueda extraer desde el cd u una
<rommel_> aver fosco esta en sinaptis
<llancor>  roomel yo uso el movil media converter..y funciona ok
<mimecar> rommel_: lo que no puede ser es que tu problema mute en cada explicación
<rommel_> llancor no lo pude instalar
<rommel_> jajajaj no seas mala ch
<rommel_> en audiaciti no extrae desde el cd
<mimecar> mala?
<mimecar> tu pregunta era pasar de wav a mp3
<rommel_> use otros q desde el cd podes pasar a mp3 extrayendo a la vez
<llancor> no te deja instalar el paquete .deb?
<mimecar> NO DE PASAR DE UN CD DE AUDIO A MP3
<rommel_> a perdon sos hombre me olvidaba
<rommel_> q estas en la pc de tu hermana
<mimecar> no
<llancor>  sorry mimecar estada desenchufado
<rommel_> disculpame mimecar no quise molestarte
<rommel_> a perdon
<mimecar> pasa los wav al escritorio y los conviertes
<rommel_> necesito pasar de un cd comun a mp3 a la vez
<mimecar> no has dicho que lo has pasado a wav?
<fosco_> rommel_, ogmrip, no le des mas vueltas
<rommel_> por tiempo lo hago
<rommel_> ok aya boy fosco esta en sinagtis?
<aprendix> buenas
<llancor>  y el nero linux funciona bien
<rommel_> fosco ya lo tengo
<llancor>  para pasar de audio a mp3
<rommel_> ahora como sigo
<mimecar> llancor: no metas otro programa
<fosco_> rommel_, ahora lo miras, le dedicas un tiempo a entenderlo y no preguntes aquí hasta que lo domines
<rommel_> no me digas fosco q es solo para dvd
<fosco_> si seguimos haciendolo todo por ti nunca sabrás hacer nada
<rommel_> jajajaja
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> entiendo
<llancor>  por ke no funciono a mi me funcionan todos sorry de nuevo
<llancor>  no metere mas la pata adios :)
<fosco_> llancor, no es cuestion de meter la pata ni de irse, es solo que vale la pena que se centre en un solo problema :)
<rommel_> FOSCO solo sireve para extraer de dvd  y algunos mas archivos de video mas no de un cd comun de audio a mp3
<rommel_> gracias ygual
<rommel_> seguire buscando
<llancor>  vale fosco..pero seguia en escuxa
<llancor>  en modo -vv
<aprendix> miren que tengo el firmware de una placa inalambrica, pero me quiero cambiar a debian y quiero guardar ese firmware para luego no tener que estarlo buscando en internet cuando instale debian
<itali-chan> una pregunta a todos
<itali-chan> x264 es libre? vale la pena usarlo?
<fosco_> rommel_, sirve, pero bueno, si quieres usar otro programa prueba soundjuicer
<rommel_> ok gracias
<rommel_> no me fue bien con ese no se si hise algo mal?
<eliezer> alguien podria enviarme un mensaje privado con relacion a copiar un disco,,creo que necesito erramientas para copiar un disco,,si alguien es muy amable no me importaria que me envien privado
<eliezer> no quieiera discutir el tema en el canal
<carnau> !ask eliezer
<kubot> eliezer: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<aprendix> miren que tengo el firmware de una placa inalambrica, pero me quiero cambiar a debian y quiero guardar ese firmware para luego no tener que estarlo buscando en internet cuando instale debian
<eliezer> Bueno el problema es que quiero hacer una copia de un disco que esta protegido,,ya intente usando la opicon de copiar disco con el menu de contexto y no tuve exito
<mrkcc> aprendix, si tiene el codigo de fuente
<aprendix> mrkcc: solo es con el codigo fuente?
<mrkcc> aprendix, entoces no hay problema
<aprendix> y como hago para saber donde esta el código por que ubuntu 10.10 me instalo la placa sin problemas, sera que en el Cd esta el código
<mrkcc> solo tiene que instalar los headers y las dependecias nesesarias
<carnau> eliezer, define protegido, es una palabra ambigua. El disco, es un pendrive, un cd, un usb  o un disquette de 5 "15?
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo puedo identificar el nombre de mi touchpad'
<DavidReza> ?
<mrkcc> en ubuntu instala todo, pero en debian tienes que tener el codigo de fuente
<eliezer> carnau:) para ser exacto es Battlefield 2,,es un cd y lo cargo en cdrom
<aprendix> mrkcc: pero puedo sacar el código de ubuntu?
<carnau> eliezer, quieres hacer una copia iso del cd que tienes original?
<mrkcc> hasta donde se yo  no se puede hacer eso pero seria un horror
<aprendix> aaa que pena
<mrkcc> es mejor verifica cual es nombre del proyecto quien hizo los drivers
<eliezer> carnau:) es correcto,,y como normalmente lo hago no me deja,,el cd esta protegido,,uso la opcion de menu de contexto de copiar disco
<mrkcc> y en esa pagina esta el codigo de fuente
<carnau> eliezer, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso
<rommel_> alguien conoce algun buen programa para convertir de wav desde un cd comun a mp3 extrayendo y convertiendo a la vez?
<carnau> eliezer, donde if es tu dispositivo cdrom y of la ruta a donde quieres que vaya la iso
<eliezer> carnau:) no medium found,,no encontro
<carnau> eliezer, no se como se llama tu dispositivo cdrom... investiga un poco...
<eliezer> carnau:) cdrom0
<carnau> eliezer, pues ya lo tienes
<eliezer> carnau:) asi que seria dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=/tmp/battlefield2.iso
<carnau> eliezer, si
<mimecar> mientras el cd no tenga protección anti copia funcionará
<eliezer> no eocnotro el directorio
<eliezer> carnau:) no encontro el directori
<eliezer> mimecar:) el cd tiene proteccion
<aprendix> donde puedo ver que firmawe tengo para determinada placa?
<eliezer> mimecar:) ese es el punto
<mimecar> entonces no es seguro que te funcione la copia
<carnau> pero no se puede clonar igual, sólo es copia bit a bit
<mimecar> carnau: no siempre
<carnau> pero no se puede clonar igual?, sólo es copia bit a bit
<carnau> mejor así, que me dejé la puntuación
<mimecar> juega con el cd original
<rommel__> llancor me cai
<rommel__> alguien me podria decir por q al abrir el centro de sot de ubuntu 10.04 se me cuelga la maquina despues de aber bajado nero linux?
<rommel__> quiero desistalarlo y se me pone gris la pantalla no dejandome hacer mas nada
<mimecar> nunca he usado ese programa
<rommel__> como poder sacarlo por completo desd la terminal?
<seryu> wenas
<mimecar> depende de como lo has instalado
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove nombre
<seryu> alguien sabe como quitar el mensaje de "le queda poca bateria o esta dañada" al iniciar ubuntu?
<rommel__> lo ise asi mimecar y sigue  instalado
<mimecar> seryu: carga la batería o comprueba que no esté dañada
<rommel__> baje un paquete .deb
<mimecar> ¿de la web oficial de nero?
<llancor> rommel sacalo desde synaptic
<seryu> mimecar el portatil tiene bastante tiempo y la bateria estara efectivamente ya cascada, la idea es que no me avise cada vez que inicio, ya lo se :D
<llancor>  es menos grafico ke el sofware de ubuntu
<rommel__> no de otra
<mimecar> ....
<rommel__> mimecar como sacrlo por completo
<mimecar> no se como puedes quitar un aviso correcto de que el hardware falla
<rommel__> es q me abra bajado algo mas
<mimecar> rommel__: en la web del nero te dará las instrucciones
<rommel__> ?
<mimecar> no se lo que has descargado
<rommel__> ok
<rommel__> nero linux eso fue lo q baje
<rommel__> aber ya te paso el ing
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<seryu> una pena, a ver si veo si los popups de aviso son configurables o se pueden desactivar
<rommel__> mimecar ya logre sacarlo desde sinagtis
<seryu> de todas formas hablas como si el mensaje tuviese que estar ahi porque es lo correcto xD
<rommel__> llancor me estaba ayudando pues me comento q con nero linux puede cambiar de wac a mp3
<mimecar> eso de dar mensajes que son verdad...
<file_not_found> hola
<mimecar> rommel__: tu cd es un cd de música si o no
<file_not_found> no se como arreglar los errores de codificacion de caracteres
<rommel__> si
<seryu> tb podria salir un mensaje a cada rato diciendo que todo funciona, seria verdad... pero la misma pesadez para el usuario xD
<mimecar> ¿has pasado la música a wav si o no?
<rommel__> si
<mimecar> ¿lo has convertido a mp3 con audacity si o no?
<rommel__> esta en el escritorio
<file_not_found> PROBLEMA CON LA CODIFICACION DE CARACTERES EN UBUNTU 8.04, al hacer sudo gedit /etc/environment sale un PATH que no salía en las anteriores versiones
<file_not_found> Pasar la codificación de caracteres de internacional a europeo:
<file_not_found> sudo gedit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<file_not_found> Añade al final esto:
<file_not_found> es_ES.ISO-8859-15 ISO-8859-15
<file_not_found> Luego escribe en la consola:
<file_not_found> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mimecar> !op
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester P3L|C4N0 Seveas erUSUL OberonKing [GuS] effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar
<rommel__> al querer hacerlo exporte los temas y me abrio una ventana por tema asi q se abrieron 20 ventanas y
<file_not_found> sudo gedit /etc/environment
<mimecar> kill file_not_found
<file_not_found> borras el LANG y pones:
<rommel__> cerre todo
<file_not_found> LANG="es_ES.ISO8859-15"
<file_not_found> LANGUAGE="es_ES:es:en_GB:en"
<mimecar> file_not_found: ya has acabado de pegar texto EN EL CANAL?
<mimecar> file_not_found: ubuntu 8.04 es un producto que no tiene actualizaciones, ponte una verisón más reciente
<seryu> pues a mi me salen a cada dia xD
<file_not_found4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586266/
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ubuntu 8.04 no tiene actualizaciones
<file_not_found4> como puedo cambiar la codificacion de caracteres
<mimecar> rommel__: te dije antes que lo tenias que hacer uno a uno
<file_not_found4> tengo lucid lynx
<file_not_found4> segui ese tuto
<seryu> precisamente una version LTS tiene mas meses de soporte no?
<mimecar> file_not_found4: en las preferencias de ubuntu puedes seleccionar el idioma
<rommel__> no lo lei bueno de ser asi creo q no tendfe problema gracias mimecar
<file_not_found4> y no pude cambiar la codificación
<file_not_found4> no es el idioma
<file_not_found4> es la codificación
<file_not_found4> Cuando hay una ñ o un acento salen caracteres extraños
<Xago> amigos...via terminal no puedo acceder con la clave root
<erUSUL> !root
<kubot> La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<Xago> es que necesito cambiar el owner de una partición
<Xago> está como root
<erUSUL> Xago: usa sudo « sudo chown ... »
<Tarrasquero> o sudo -i
<Xago> sudo -i ...FUNCIONA ;)
<XuMuK> q
<Xago> se supone que debo indicar como comando: chown <usuario> /u ...pero me dice que falta un comando :(
<erUSUL> Xago: pon exactamente que comando escribiste
<Xago> chown santiago /u
<Xago> dentro del directorio
<erUSUL> y el error que sale?
<Xago> chown: cannot access `/u': No such file or directory
<erUSUL> Xago: entonces es que /u no existe. si u está en el directorio en el que estas ahora tienes que poner "u" a secas
<erUSUL> Xago: o "./u"
<Xago> me aburrí :( solo hice cambio con chmod 777 para esa partición
<Xago> :D
<erUSUL> :S
<Xago> erUSUL, Tarrasquero Muchas gracias por su apoyo ;)
<raktunak> buenas
<raktunak> alguien sabe como instalar jdownloader¿
<raktunak> he entrado en su pagina, pero al bajarlo me aparecen *.exe
<erUSUL> !jdownloader
<kubot> Para instalar jdownloader en tu Ubuntu ejecuta estas dos líneas de comando en terminal « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader » y después « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader » | Ver !ppa | Considera el uso de tucan como alternativa.
<raktunak> !jdownloader
<kubot> raktunak: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<xangua> mmm no sabía que existiese ese facto
<raktunak> !jdownloader
<corretico> hola gente
<corretico> tengo una consulta... que le he buscado por todo lado y nada que le llego
<corretico> uso ubuntu 10.10 y pigin instalados de los repos
<corretico> pero cada vez que intento acceder a la cuenta de "msn" me dice que la cuenta fue deshabilitada porque esta conectada en otro lugar
<corretico> esto me pasa con cualquier programa de mensajeria que use en ubuntu
<xangua> cierra hotmail
<xangua> y espera un rato
<corretico> <xangua>gracis por responder. amigo te cuento que tengo ya una semana sin que logre que me funcione. cambien clave y todo pero no
<corretico> se que el problema esta posiblemente al lado de "hotmail" pero si alguien tiene ideas, son bien recibidas
<raktunak> gracias erUSUL
<xangua> será que no tienes la última versión de pidgin/emesene, a mi me funcionan sin problemas corretico
<xangua> agrega el respectivo ppa de los dos, el de pidgin te dicen como el pidgin.im
<xangua> en pidgin.im *
<corretico> <xangua>efectivamente, el problema solo me sucede en tres maquinas: en la desktop en casa, en la portatil y en la desktop en la oficina
<corretico> en todas las demas me funciona perfectamente
<corretico> voy a revisar eso del ppa que me indicas
<corretico> gracias por el aporte
<iqpi> !ppa
<kubot> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<JoSeTeE> hola como puedo abrir el puerto 8081 ?
<JoSeTeE> estoy configurando apache y necesito abrir el puerto 8081 alguien me puede ayudar?
<JoSeTeE> como abro el puerto 8081 ?
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-19
<urman> hola?
<marteljorge> ohaio?
<urman> PORFIN SE INSTALO UBUNTU
<urman> LA PANTALLA ES MUY GRANDE
<urman> COMO LA AGO CHIQUITA
<marteljorge> Comienza pore no gritar
<urman> donde estan los que me estaba ayudando?
<atl> te refieres a la resolucion?
<urman> si la tengo muy alta
<urman> y seve muy grande
<curiousx> urman: vos instalastes con el alternatives? por curses?
<urman> no puedo ver el mensaje completo xD ahorita cale con la vercion 10.04 y funciono!
<atl> y ya has actualizado?
<urman> me salio una ventana de gestor de actualizacion
<urman> lo actualizo?
<atl> eso depende de ti, pero yo  creo que si
<curiousx> si, actualizalo
<urman> del 10.04 se puede actualizar ala mas actual?
<curiousx> no
<urman> D: porque?
<curiousx> en teoria si se pude, pero es mejor hacer una instalacion en limpio
<GridCube> urman, si podes instalar 11.10 limpiamente hacelo
<urman> esque no puedo hacerla yo porque ami no me agarran las vercion nuevas
<urman> se pone pantalla negra
<GridCube> urman, probaste con xubuntu y lubuntu?
<curiousx> urman: vos sos el de mexico, ¿verdad?
<urman> si
<urman> soy el de mexico
<curiousx> hace unos dias te pasaron y yo tambien te pase un "alternative install" + un video
<urman> si pero no puedo hacer particiones
<urman> creo que ya actualizaran ubuntu me esperare a esa vercion
<urman> aver si funciona
<atl> curiousx, tendras el link del video?
<curiousx> si, por ahi anda, pero esta basado en 9.04 el video =P
<curiousx> seguro que cambia bastante el alternative en 11.10
<urman> ya que se actualize me acomodara la pantalla?
<curiousx> bien, aca encontre uno mas actual, justo el que instalo urman 10.04:
<curiousx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX06eFe2SuU
<urman> esta vercion no necesite el alternative con la normal funciono
<curiousx> pero podrias instalar 11.10 con el altenate
<curiousx> que placa grafica tenes?
<urman> no recuerdo
<urman> en window tengo la informacion
<curiousx> estas en ubuntu ahora ?
<curiousx> en windows?  escribi dxdiag en la terminal y anda a la pestaña "pantalla" o algo asi
<curiousx> o desde la ventanita "ejecuta" (tecla windows + R) creo =P
<dabor> lspci|grep VGA
<dabor> no se van a comprar un windows para ver que placa de video tienen !!
<curiousx> escribio que estaba desde windows
<curiousx> ah! no, entendi mal, "<urman> en window tengo la informacion"
<curiousx> resulta que se habia desconectado =(
<atl> lubuntu, kubuntu y pparecidas son exacamente iguales, lo unico que cambia parate del entorno son los programas instalados? funcionan los mismos comandos de terminal
<curiousx> si, los mismo comandos en el terminal
<curiousx> si, cambia el entorno, mas los programas preinstalados
<urman> como configuro mi escritorio esta muyy grande
<curiousx> anda sistema > preferencias > monitores y eleji la resolucion
<urman> solo me salen 2
<curiousx> urman: lspci | grep -i vga
<urman> pongo ese comando=?
 * curiousx debe ser una ati
<curiousx> si
<urman> cual es el que le sigue
<urman> de lspci ?
<urman> I?
<urman> l?
<atl> si uso ubuntu e intalo xfce, funciona igual de bien que si instalara xubuntu?
<curiousx> copia y pega
<curiousx> atl: si
<urman> ahora
<urman> ?
<curiousx> pasa la salida
<urman> me salio esto
<urman> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806 urman@urman-desktop:~$
<urman> en controladores
<urman> no tengo ninguno
<curiousx> urman: para que hace un tiempo ayude a un usuario (no aca) con el driver 12.1 pero ahora estoy buscando un post para que instalemos 12.2
<urman> ok
<curiousx> bueno, probemos con este post http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-ati-amd-catalyst-122.html
<Pierrot> hola amigos, amigas, bots y si ay una creatura tambien buenas xD
<curiousx> salut Pierrot
<Pierrot> saludos amigos
<curiousx> urman: sabes hacer lo que esta en ese post ? o necesitas ayuda ?
<urman> esto esta muy raro
<curiousx> que paso?
<curiousx> ahora si encontre un post muy parecido al que use con 12.1
<urman> pero la pantalla que onda
<urman> :/
<atl> se ve exactamente igual que antes?
<urman> como?
<urman> seve la pantalla asi como muy grande
<atl> dices grande pero que resolucion es esa?
<urman> es la resolucion de
<urman> 800x600
<urman> y nomas sale esa y otr mas baja
<curiousx> urman: que hicistes ? hicistes el tutorial ?
<urman> cual tutorial
<urman> seme cerro el explorer
<urman> pasamelo
<curiousx> para tranquilo
<curiousx> copia y pega esto en la terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install fglrx
<urman> ok
<curiousx> urman: para
<urman> listo ya se est
<urman> cargando
<curiousx> ok no importa, si te pregunta algo aceptalo con la tecla "S" de "si" o la tecla "Y" de "Yes" =P eso es todo
<urman> si ya ba terminar
<urman> 20segundos
<urman> listo ya ahora?
<curiousx> te pregunta algo?
<curiousx> lee bien
<curiousx> o mejor pasa la ultima linea de la terminal
<urman> ok
<urman> Procesando disparadores para python-support ...
<urman> eso es lo ultimo
<curiousx> ok dejalo que termine
<urman> ya termino no?
<curiousx> entonces pasa la ultima linea
<urman> pues ya sale
<urman> mi nombre
<urman> urman
<curiousx> reinicia
<urman> ok
<urman> ahora vengo
<urman> listo ahora?
<urman> ahora que mas?
<curiousx> mmm... nada mas =P
<curiousx> si la resolucion sige igual configurala desde el catalyst settings
<urman> y mi pantalla sigue igual
<urman> ok
<urman> no me deja
<urman> abrirlo
<urman> me sale un cuadro
<curiousx> pone la contraseña
<urman> eso ise
<curiousx> estas poniendo mal la contraseña
<urman_> ahora que ago
<urman_> esto esta raro no puedo ver nada con esa
<urman_> resolucion
<atl> curiousx eso que le dijiste coipia y pega es lo del link que no vio o es de otra parte?
<urman_> como?
<curiousx> no se, ya ni me acruerdo de eso que era eso
<urman_> hacer?
<urman_> que pedo
<atl> que si eso que pusiste aqui seguia siendo lo de este http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-ati-amd-catalyst-122.html
<urman_> sigo esa guia?
<curiousx> no
<curiousx> ya tendria que esta todo bien
<urman_> no me deja
<curiousx> con esa gia la embaramos
<urman_> abrirlo
<curiousx> que version del driver te dice que tenes ?
<urman_> donde?
<curiousx> ah! no podes abrir catalyst aun ?
<curiousx> bueno entonces copia y pega esto: sudo jockey-gtk
<curiousx> y escribi aca que version del driver tenes ?
<urman_> pero como
<curiousx> copia y pega esto: sudo jockey-gtk   en la terminal
<urman_> no tengo
<urman_> esta vacio
<urman_> controladores
<curiousx> urman_: pasa la salida de: aptitude search fglrx
<urman_> ?
<urman_> pongo eso en terminal?
<curiousx> si
<urman_> i   fglrx                           - Video driver for the ATI graphics accelera i A fglrx-amdcccle                  - Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphi p   fglrx-dev                       - Video driver for the ATI graphics accelera p   fglrx-kernel-source             - Transitional package for fglrx-kernel-sour i   fglrx-modaliases                - Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics  p   xorg-driver-fglrx       
<urman_> sale eso
<curiousx> urman_: sudo fglrx-amdcccle
<urman_> ok
<urman_> no sirve el comando
<curiousx> que dice?
<urman_> command not fun
<urman_> found
<curiousx> puff a ver... desinstalmos lo que hicimos y lo hacemos como lo hice ya una vez =P
<urman_> ok
<urman_> ahora que ago
<curiousx> copia y pega esto: sudo software-properties-gtk
<urman_> m esalio
<urman_> una ventana ahora?
<curiousx> anda a "otros sofware"
<urman_> ya
<urman_> ahora?
<curiousx> y busca la linea que diga algo como esto: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<urman_> ya
<curiousx> y destildala y luego removela
<urman_> ok
<urman_> ya
<curiousx> dale a cerrar y te pregutara si queres recargar la lista, decile que "si" o aceptar
<urman_> si ya
<curiousx> bien ahora...
<curiousx> reinicia por si las moscas
<urman_> ok
<urman> listo ahora?
<curiousx> copia y pega: sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0
<curiousx> para
<curiousx> aca esta mas bonito =P http://paste.ubuntu.com/890100/
<urman> ok
<urman> ya sta descargando
<curiousx> que version de ubuntu tenes 32 bits o 64 bits?
<urman> 32
<urman> amd64
<urman> es 32 no?
<curiousx> urman: pasa la salida de: uname -a
<urman> Linux urman-desktop 2.6.32-39-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 13 21:50:08 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<curiousx> 32
<urman> ya termino
<curiousx> perdon 64
<urman> de cargar ahora?
<curiousx> ahora: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<urman> ok 1min
<curiousx> ok
<urman> ya
<urman> acabo de cargar
<curiousx> urman: sudo apt-get remove fglrx*
<urman> con la estrellita esa?
<curiousx> si
<urman> ya
<curiousx> hicistes esto? sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<urman> si
<curiousx> ok
<urman> eso fue lo ultimo quq uqedo
<urman> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-39-generic Procesando disparadores para python-support ...
<curiousx> ahora: cd ~/ ; mkdir catalyst-12.2 ; cd catalyst-12.2/
<urman> no sale nada
<curiousx> ahora: wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<urman> urman@urman-desktop:~/catalyst-12.2$
<urman> asi quedo no?
<urman> esta bajando 1 archivo
<curiousx> ok
<urman> ya
<urman> ahora?
<curiousx> ahora: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/lucid
<urman> ya pero no salio nada
<curiousx> ahora: sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<urman> dice que no existe
<urman> el fichero
<curiousx> puf
<curiousx> pasa la salida de: ls
<curiousx> no abristes una nueva terminal ¿no?
<urman> no
<curiousx> pasa la salida de: ls
<urman> catalyst-12.2  Documentos  examples.desktop  Música      Público Descargas      Escritorio  Imágenes          Plantillas  Vídeos
<curiousx> a que horas te salistes de la carpeta menso?
<curiousx> no hagas cosas que no te pase
<curiousx> ahora: cd catalyst-12.2
<urman> listo ahora
<curiousx> ahora pasa la salida de: ls
<urman> urman@urman-desktop:~/catalyst-12.2$
<curiousx> no hay nada en esa carpeta ?
<curiousx> dios mio
<curiousx> otra vez (por que no creo que lo encontremos): wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<urman> pero
<urman> ya lo baje no?
<urman> instalo ese archivo?
<curiousx> si, si lo encontras movelo a la carpeta catalyst-12.2
<urman> ah
<curiousx> para no hagas nada ppor tu cuenta
<urman> ?
<curiousx> por que sos tan noob que ni si quiera podes segirme
<urman> donde muevo el archivo?
<curiousx> pasa el prompt o sea: curiousx@bt:~$
<curiousx> movelo dentro de la carpeta "catalyst-12.2"
<urman> ya lo movi
<urman> ahora?
<curiousx> pasa la salida de: ls
<urman> amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run urman@urman-desktop:~/catalyst-12.2$
<curiousx> bien ahora: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/lucid
<urman> ya empezo a cargar
<curiousx> bien
<urman>  AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver Installer/Packager
<urman> lo ultimo que dice es
<urman> Generating package: Ubuntu/lucid
<curiousx> bien, pasa la salida de: ls
<urman> no puedo escribir
<urman> abro otra
<urman> consola?
<curiousx> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<urman> ok
<curiousx> es todo sobre la misma consola
<urman> escribi ls
<urman> y no salio nada
<urman> solo salio como si escribi ls
<curiousx> pega: cd $HOME/catalyst-12.2
<urman> nada
<urman> sale como si solo escribiera
<curiousx> ahora: ls
<urman> sigue igual
<urman> ano
<urman> ya no
<urman> salieron letras rojas
<curiousx> pasalas
<curiousx> bueno como sea, ahi estan los .deb
<urman> fglrx-modaliases_8.950-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<urman> son varias
<urman> esa fue la ultima
<curiousx> ahora: pwd
<urman> listo
<urman> salio algo de /honme
<CatalanGuy> anda al instalar 12.04 espero no tener problemas con mi grafica ati radeon 5450 saphire
<curiousx> pasa la salida entera men
<urman> es /home/urman/catalyst-12.2
<curiousx> ahora: sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<curiousx> no hay problemas CatalanGuy tenes que hacer lo que estamos haciendo ahora, instalar 12.2
<CatalanGuy> probaré
<CatalanGuy> lo pondreis en el wiki?
<curiousx> nop, no se donde esta la wiki pero seguro que alguien ya postio esto
<urman> listo
<urman> Procesando disparadores para python-support ...
<urman> fue lo ultimo
<curiousx> yo lo estoy haciendo desde: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<curiousx> una vez habia encontrado un post muy parecido pero para 12.1
<CatalanGuy> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-ati-amd-catalyst-122.html
<curiousx> ahora: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<urman> ok
<curiousx> bien ya esta en la wiki tambien
<urman> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/etc/X11/xorg.conf»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<curiousx> no importa ahora: sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<urman> Uninitialised file found, configuring. Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<curiousx> reinicia
<urman> ok
<urman> =o genial ya se puede!!!
<urman> muchas muchas muchas muchas muchas muchas muchas gracias!!!
<curiousx> =)
<curiousx> job done
<cousteau> bieeeeen
<urman> :DDD muchas gracias ahora si
<urman> ya sebe perfecto
<curiousx> bueno, me ire a jugar Urt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUltbRZz0TU
<urman> okk muchas gracias
<curiousx> me gusta comer algo mientras veo como juegan, y luego de comer entro en accion =P
<urman> haha ese juegio
<urman> es para los de ubuntu?
<curiousx> nos vemo, luego te paso uno que otro tip =P
<urman> okkas
<urman> gracias
<curiousx> seh! tiene version para linux windows y mac
<curiousx> hola chilicuil
<curiousx> hola y cya, chau urman =)
<urman> muchas gracias
<chilicuil> o/
<Pierrot> que onda de nuevo
<Pierrot> hola de nuevo a todos
 * xoan buenas
<CatalanGuy> hi fosco_ xoan
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<CatalanGuy> salut bonjour
<CatalanGuy> ça va
<cousteau> o/
<hashashin> nas
<rober> hola
<rober> a todos
<rober> alguien esta usando 11.10 con el kernel 3.0.0-16
<rober> y tiene una placa ATI 6770 ?
<contempt_> Alguien por el canal
<cousteau> 49
<rober> hola
<GridCube> hola
<neyder_> hola en lightdm, como  puedo hacer que un usuario ingrese sin contraseña , pero por linea de comandos?
<xoan> neyder_: editando manualmente el fichero /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<neyder_> xoan nope
<neyder_> funciona pero sería pesado encontre una solución sencilla
<neyder_> agregar al/los usuarios que no quiero que lighdm pida password al grupo nopasswdlogin
<neyder_> y funciona!
<neyder_> :-D
<Deckon> dias
<VADER> hola chanell,,...
<[|HuGO|]> VADER, hola
<VADER> hola <[|HuGO|]>
<[|HuGO|]> como va todo, VADER
<VADER> biem
<drwbc> Hola a todos
<Deckon> o/
<drwbc> alguien que me pueda echar una mano con un problema de php.ini personalizado
<drwbc> lo estoy confirgurando a traves de virtualhost
<drwbc> pero sin exito
<kyskyl> hola
<CriztianiX> drwbc: q necesitas....
<drwbc> necesito activar un php.ini para cada virtualhost
<drwbc> e intentado con PHPINIDir
<drwbc> y SuPHP_ConfigPath
<Bambino> si cambio mi disco duro con sistema operativo ubuntu netbook 12.04 y lo cambio a mi laptop hp  que necesito hacer para que reanude los controladores a los de la laptop?
<omikron41> Bambino: solo tienes que correrlo con ellos.. de normal se cargan solos cuando ubuntu los detecta
<Bambino> ñer
<Bambino> perfecto muchas gracias
<omikron41> Bambino: cuando estas corriendo el sistema ubuntu si conectas algo lo detecta y lo puedes usar pùes eso es lo que quiero decirte..
<omikron41> Bambino: siempre contando que la instalacion se haya hecho generica y no de forma individual
<Bambino> si comprendo lo que pasa es que pense que los drivers quedaban pre cargados con el os y  tenia que actualizarlos a mi laptop
<omikron41> Bambino: yo de normal tengo conectada una wifi por usb.. cuando la quito.. se descarga el driver
<Bambino> )
<Bambino> :)
<esmirlin> chicos se puede probar la beta 2 de gnome 3.4 en ubuntu?
<NewGame> hola buenas noches
<NewGame> como puedo para el servicio de red ?
<NewGame> o mejor dicho demonio ?
<mimecar> ¿quieres desactivar la red?
<NewGame> parar el demonio de red
<NewGame> es para una tarea de linux y no encuentro el comando
<Exio4> que tarea?
<Exio4> no taba :P
<NewGame> una de una academia que voy
<NewGame> si hago un ifconfig eth0 down lo paro ?
<mimecar> la red si
<NewGame> el demonio o servicio de red, no ?
<mimecar> la tarjeta de red
<Exio4> el demonio, si no cambiaste nada, es network manager, con bajar lo intefaz el daemon seguiria corriendo
<Exio4> la intefaz*
<NewGame> necesito el comando
<NewGame> es que no estoy en linux, ya que no estoy en mi casa
<mimecar> si no estas en linux, cómo lo pruebas?
<NewGame> network-manager down ?
<NewGame> es que no puedo probarlo
<Exio4> monta una maquina virtual
<NewGame> ostias si
<NewGame> el comando es dañino para el sistema
<Exio4> ???
<Exio4> dañino? por?
<NewGame> nos mando una vezz mi profesor un ejercicio que queria que usaramos el comando sudo rm -rf /
<Exio4> no hace nada
<mimecar> NewGame: no pongas esos comandos por favor
<Exio4> al menos en un linux actual
<NewGame> lo siento
<Exio4> ...
<Exio4> !danger
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<Exio4> :P
<mimecar> NewGame: ese comando puede borrar todo el sistema
<NewGame> si ya lo se todos nos cargemos el sistema de nuestra casa y el profesor puso cara de troll y se reia
<Deckon> NewGame, tu profesor es un i*****l
<Exio4> el comando en si, actualmente, no hace nada
<mimecar> la próxima vez mira lo que hace en lugar de usarlo
<Exio4> al menos en un "linux"
<Exio4> me refiero a que tiene activada la opcion "--preserve-root" por default, no permite borrar el / sin "forzarlo"
<NewGame> si no le pusiera el -rf saltaria el aviso de que si quiero borrar tal cosa, no ?
<Exio4> NewGame: no necesariamente
<Exio4> si usarias la opcion -i, o tendrias un alias "rm"="rm -i" si, sino no
<NewGame> por cierto como va la ultima version de ubuntu ?
<Exio4> NewGame: que necesitas?
<Exio4> NewGame632: que necesitas? (por el pv)
<cousteau> pues va en beta, creo
<NewGame2> no me vale el comando T-T alguna ayuda plis
<mimecar> comando T-T?
<Exio4> jajaja
<NewGame2> jaj
<Exio4> NewGame2: para que me abriste el pv hoy?
<NewGame2> start-stop-network-manager?
<Exio4> NewGame2: service network-manager stop (CREO que es)
<NewGame2> exi sorry
<NewGame2> tan simple el comando ?
<Exio4> si era una consulta relacionada a ubuntu lo mejor es preguntar en el canal :P
<Exio4> alguien puede configurar que "service" existe?
<Exio4> jeje
<Exio4> veamos en la doc
<fosco_> configurar no puedo, pero confirmar sí
<fosco_> el comando service existe
<mimecar> xD
<Exio4> uhm
<Exio4> ando mal
<Exio4> bueno, confirmar era, xD
<Exio4> NewGame2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Exio4> mira la parte "Stopping a Service"
<tosh> alguien me podŕia echar la mano... recien bajé un archivo .jpg en ubuntu 11.10 se creo un icono de mundo en el panel inferior que es un enlace url a esa foto inernet y por mas que quiero no la puedo quitar o borrar del panel inferior??????????????
<tosh> Control Craft
<tosh> http://dl.ziza.ru/other/032012/16/utro2/games/game2.jpg
<tosh> Abrir URL: http://dl.ziza.ru/other/032012/16/utro2/games/game2.jpg
<tosh> es ese el lugar y la foto
<tosh> hol alaguien qume ayude
<Deckon> tosh: panel inferior?
<Deckon> estas usando kde?
<tosh> pues creo que si
<Deckon> O.o
<tosh> pero de pronto se creo solito ese lanzador n el panel inferior no logro quitarlo estpy harto ya
<tosh> mira tengo ubuntu 11.10 y mi escritorio engnome clasic
<Deckon> ha ok
<tosh> y creo que sí en kde ya qe al buscar un archivo me dice /.kde. share/ etct
<Deckon> abre tu navegador de archivos
<Deckon> que te dice en la barra de tu navegador de archivos?
<tosh> se creo n iono de lanzador como un mundo en l aparte inferior del panel donde incluso no puedo como antes en ubutnu 10 crear lanzadores en el panel poner y quita a i antojo
<tosh> cual es el navegador de archivos?
<Deckon> gestor de archivos
<tosh> ok ya lo abrí?
<tosh> buscar archivos
<Deckon> que te dice en la barra de titulo?, te dice algo de dolphin?
<Deckon> bueno, tosh sabes tomar capturas de pantalla?
<tosh> no para nada no dice nada solo buscar archivo y ya
<tosh> claro
<Deckon> ok, pasame una captura de tu escritorio
<tosh>  file:///home/tosh/Escritorio/Pantallazo%20del%202012-03-19%2016:52:21.png
<XuMuK> :)
<Crashbit> tosh: si nos das una ruta en red, mejor. Yo almenos no puedo acceder a tu equipo y visionar la imagen
<tosh> ok ves el mundo de hasta la izquiera sólito se puso y no lo puedo quitar es un enlace a un .jpg
<tosh> com?
<tosh> como?
<Crashbit> tosh: pues eso
<tosh> no pudiste ver la imagen?
<Crashbit> tosh: no, no puedo acceder a tu equipo para verla
<tosh> pero si es un .png como no puedes verla?
<Crashbit> tosh: pues porque está en tu equipo
<Crashbit> tosh: y no tengo acceso a tu equipo
<Deckon> tosh: sube la imagen a postimage o imgur o algun servicio paresido
<tosh> 2012-03-19 16:52:21.png
<Crashbit> tosh: y esas fechas que me das, que son ?
<tosh> muy raro no lo debería mandar como un archivo simplente
<Crashbit> tosh: no
<tosh> así he mandad mil pantallazos
<Crashbit> tosh: a ver, si queires que veamos una imagen de tu equipo, lo que debes hacer, es subir este fichero a internet
<Crashbit> tosh: pues dudo que alguien los haya podido ver
<Crashbit> tosh: a no ser que tengan acceso a tu equipo
<tosh> mmmm pues así los he mandado por correo t lo mando?
<Crashbit> ?¿
<Crashbit> Vuelvo en un rato, tengo que irme
<tosh> ok
<XuMuK> tosh: subelo aqui http://imageshack.us
<lopulus> hola: puede ser que nicotine plus salga todo en rojo...?
<tosh> ok
<tosh> hay que crear una cuenta no olvídenlo gracias por la ayuda saludos yo lo resolveré solo gracias.
<Deckon> lopulus: explica un poco mas de lo que quieres hacer
<Deckon> tosh: no hay que crear cuenta
<Deckon> prueba en postimage o imgur
<tosh> ok ya lo cargue
<chime> hola¿?
<chime> alguien que pueda ayudarme¿?
<chime> alguien que pueda ayudarme porfavor¿?
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chime> aqui estoy de nuevo, me cai
<chime> tengo un problema
<chime> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme:
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chime> me he instalado hace unos dias un sistema operativo basado en ubuntu llamado pinguy os, totalmente basado en ubuntu como si del mismo ubuntu trataramos, pero el problema es que el fondo de pantalla se me cambia automaticamente sin yo haber elegido esa opcion y no se como puedo ponerlo para que no se cambie automaticamente , solamente quiero que se quede mi fondo de pantalla actual
<chime> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<chime> ademas de ello, de que se cambia automaticamente, tambien se ponen unas imagenes que se descargan automaticamente al ordenador
<chime> cada 5 minutos tengo una imagen nueva en mi ordenador y automaticamente de fondo de escritorio
<chime> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<Deckon> chime: pues seria mejor que preguntaras en el soporte de esa distro, pero lo que yo te podria decir es que revisaras si se te esta ejecutando un script que haga eso
<chime> he revisado de mil maneras
<chime> en todas las preferencias del sistema y de control del sistema y no hay manera
<chime> y scripts no detecto alguno que sea el que esta implicado en mi problema
<Deckon> revisa si en cron tienes algu escript que haga eso
<chime> en cron¿?
<Deckon> si, no se como sea lo de cron en ubuntu, eso ya te toca buscarlo a ti en google
<chime> creo haberlo encontrado
<chime> un script llamado
<chime> covershosser
<chime> o algo ais
<chime> asi
<chime> quiero pensar que sea ello la causa del problema
<chime> queda ver si dentro de 5 min se cambia automaticamente o no
<chime> ojala sea ello la causa de todo
<chime> sea o no
<chime> gracias a ti Deckon por la atención
<Deckon> si quieres pastealo para ver si es
<chime> espera un segundo
<dabor> chime, basado en que version de ubuntu?
<chime> 11.04
<chime> ya esta
<chime> Deckon
<chime> era ese scrip
<chime> gracias!
<Deckon> bien
<chime> recomiendo la distro
<chime> es muy buena
<dabor> chime, puede ser que tenga seleccionado un fondo con un reloj, eso hace que cambie entre todos los fondos disponibles
<chime> y como se podria cambiar¿?
<chime> aunque creo que el problema ya lo tengo solucionado
<chime> pero tienes idea de como cambiarlo¿?
<chime> para que no tenga la preferencia de cambiarse solo¿?
<Deckon> abria que ver el script...eso en caso de que fuese el script lo que probocaba ese comportamiento
<dabor> chimen en cambiar fondo de escritorio
<chime> en que carpeta en el sistema de archivos estan ubicados los scripts¿?
<chime> en cambiar fondo de escritorio no me da ninguna opcion de reloj ni nada
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<curiousx> salut [|HuGO|], salut a tout le monde
<[|HuGO|]> : D
<hashashin> nas
<curiousx> salut
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-20
<rendero> hola buenas noches, quisiera saber el nombre del paquete para instalarlo, porque no lo tengo en kubuntu, se llama "origenes del software"
<Exio4> rendero: encontre esto ( http://www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/200909/no-tengo-origenes-software ) te sirve?
<Exio4> mira el ultimo comentario :)
<rendero> si muchas gracias, voy a mirar, pero debe ser ese , jeje
<Exio4> rendero: es eso?
<rendero> si, ahi lo abrio, gracias
<Exio4> de nada :D
<[|HuGO|]> Exio4, el synaptic no se puede instalar mediante los repos?
<rendero> si, es lo que acabe de hacer
<rendero> y despues ejecute el comando
<[|HuGO|]> ah, perfecto
<Exio4> si [|HuGO|]
<Exio4> pero la cosa es que.. no entiendo, kubuntu y usar todo -gtk?
<Exio4> :S
<rendero> es que el problema que tengo es rapido de solucionar con origenes del software
<rendero> Exio4, porque en un momento hace años use ubuntu
<rendero> prefiero tener un kubuntu con cosas de ubuntu
<rendero> y no un ubuntu con cosas de kubuntu
<Exio4> jeje ;P
<rendero> jeje
<[|HuGO|]> lol
<rendero> no hay que ser tan extremo
<rendero> se puede compartir jeje
<Exio4> :P
<rendero> y todo esto vino solo para cambiar facil de servidor de argentina al mundial jaja
<rendero> y eso no se donde esta en el gestor de paquetes de kubuntu jaja
<rendero> ah , ahi lo encontre, jaja
<[|HuGO|]> Exio4, sabes hacer banners buenos?
<Exio4> [|HuGO|]: no :P
<[|HuGO|]> bu, necesito algo de diseño ;/
<Exio4> lol Dj_Dexter
<Bambino> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<[|HuGO|]> Bambino, cuentame
<Bambino> permiteme
<Exio4> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Exio4> :P
<Bambino> hace rato pregunte lo mismo pero siento que he quedado sin solucion, si he cambiado mi disco duro con ubuntu netbook edition a una laptop deberia actualizar los controladores??, y si es asi como se hace??
<xangua> ya no existe ubuntu netbook edition
<xangua> si usas una versión antigua ya no soportada te recomiendo actualizar
<Bambino> utilizo ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> Bambino: para 12.04 tienes #ubutu+1 -inglés- aquí no estpa soportado
<Bambino> xangua: y como cambio a un ubuntu aqui soportado?
<xangua> Bambino: vas a ubuntu.com y te bajas la última Estable: 11.10
<Bambino> xangua: preciso desinstalar mi os y re instalarlo de nuevo?
<xangua> si
<Bambino> en cuanto tiempo una version inestable se vuelve estable?
<xangua> cuando salga
<xangua> la versión final* este lista*
<ivedci89-desktop> hola hijo, que pasaba no podias hablar??
<ivedci89-desktop> no se como hacer pa ver tu escritura
<ivedci89-desktop>  aha . ahora si . veo un rect. negro chiquito
<ivedci89-desktop> se fue!!
<ivedci89-desktop> y???
<xangua> tienes algún problema ivedci89-desktop ¿
<ivedci89> xangua:  tengo a mi padre en un ubuntu a 700km tratando de enseñarle a chatear... y se mando a escribir en la sala de  chat de ebentu que se abre por default en mi casa él es ivedci89-desktop
<Pierrot> hola a todos :D
<chilicuil> hey Pierrot o/
<Pierrot> hola
<Pierrot> XD chilicuil
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<debsan> curiousx, salut
<debsan> on parle spagnol
<curiousx> a mi me piacce parlare in fransua =P
<curiousx> xD
<debsan> cero te sacaste !
<curiousx> =P
<curiousx> amigo sabes si este es el PPA para firefox nightly 14 ? ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<curiousx> solved in #ubuntu-mozillateam ;)
<debsan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<debsan> ok. curiousx hablamo español aquí
<curiousx> si, desde ahi los saque
<curiousx> no se que sucede pero ya actualize repos e hice un upgrade pero se me quedo en 12 =P
<curiousx> vere que sucede
<curiousx> ya desinstale el "PPA next" de firefox
<debsan> buscalo e instalalo
<curiousx> seh tambien en nightly.firefox.com o .org =P puedo descargar las fuentes
<curiousx> que macana que no me anda este PPA =(
<debsan> curiousx, usas synaptic o centro de software?
<curiousx> terminal =P
<debsan> ok
<debsan> y que te sale con sacs firefox ?
<debsan> sacs = sudo apt-cache search ...
<curiousx> bueno, recien desinstale el PPA daily me salen varias cosas queres que te haga un paste ?
<curiousx> o queres que primero vuelva a instalar daily y te paso la salida?
<debsan> curiousx, ahh sacaste el daily ?
<curiousx> seh, pero estoy a punto de volver a instalarlo
<curiousx> para ver que onda =P
<curiousx> no hay caso me doy por vencido, no me funciona el PPA daily en mi ubuntu 10.04 =(
<curiousx> voy a tener que descargar las fuentes :'(
<debsan> bajate el deb instalalo a mano
<debsan> curiousx, no te habrá dado error el update
<debsan> curiousx, instalaste las keys ?
<curiousx> donde encontraste el .deb?
<curiousx> nop
<curiousx> seh
<debsan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-trunk/
<curiousx> la key se agrega automaticamente con apt-add-repository
<debsan> hay una forma, pero no me la acurdo porque nunca puse un ppa
<curiousx> copado: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-trunk/firefox-trunk_14.0~a1~hg20120318r89670-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb
<curiousx> ese es el .deb que necesito, instalando...
<curiousx> ty
<debsan> claro
<debsan> es un repo hay que buscar el deb nomas
<curiousx> seh
<curiousx> descargando...
<curiousx> instalando...
<curiousx> no hay otra a instalar desde las fuente, problemas de dependencias con el .deb =(
<debsan> curiousx, igual fijate de bajarte el binario, no el código fuente
<curiousx> seh" viene todo armado asi como un portable, con el binario sus librerias etc
<curiousx> ejecutando el binario...
<curiousx> =0 firefox 14 =0 http://i.imgur.com/7d3cQ.png
<curiousx> esta es la razon por la que queria instalarlo: http://i.imgur.com/KhVcU.png
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como funciona aptoncd?
<PakoTM> wenas..
<fosco_> buenas
<hashashin> nas
<Deckon> buenas
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<Exio4> holaz
<Exio4> holaz ;P
<riveryk> quien me puede ayudar, utilidad de discos no detecta mi disco duro externo, que puede estar pasando???
<Deckon> riveryk: y el sistema si lo ve?
<riveryk> ps me lo muestra pero no tengo acceso
<riveryk> a veces me aparece pero vacio y no puedo acceder a las opciones ni nada
<riveryk> no se que sucedio y lo perid
<Deckon> riveryk: eso con que ubuntu te esta pasando?
<riveryk> 11.10
<riveryk> Deckon, en windos me sale que debo formatear
<Exio4> el disco externo?'
<Exio4> pasa una captura de gparted con el disco seleccionado.. para ver
<Exio4> si no lo tienes..   sudo apt-get installl gparted   :P
<Deckon> raro, a lo mejor tiene algun daño el disco, riveryk pasale algun diagnostico al disco
<riveryk> estoy ejecutando gparted demen un in
<riveryk> gparted se quedo analizando no me arroja nada??
<Deckon> riveryk: pasale algun test a tu disco
<riveryk> Deckon, como logro eso?
<Deckon> riveryk: fsck
<Deckon> mas informacion en el man de fsck
<riveryk> como se si ese disco externo es hdxxx o sdxxx ??
<riveryk> ??
<Deckon> Carlos|Riper: sudo fdisk -l, eso te lista todos tus dispositivos de almasenamiento con sus capasidades y nombres, solo busca tu externo y hay ves como se llama
<Deckon> perdon riveryk
<riveryk> pero no me sale nada de ese disco
<Deckon> ni siquiera te aparece listado en fdisk -l?
<riveryk> no
<Deckon> mmm tienes doble boot?
<riveryk> sip
<Deckon> en window si te aparece?
<riveryk> me aparece pero de inmediato me sale un cuadro que dice, debe formatear
<Deckon> busca alguna utileria para windows para hacer chekeo de disco
<riveryk> pero necesito es arreglarlo en ubuntu, existe alguna forma?
<Deckon> riveryk: pues si ubuntu ni lo detecta va a ser dificil arreglarlo...yo te decia que lo hicieras desde windows por que este almenos ve el disco
<Exio4> riveryk: "hdXy" no se usa mas, ahora los discos interos, los pendrives, etc son sdXy
<Exio4> y .. puedes pasar la salida del fdisk -l?
<riveryk> si ya la paso
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/892251/
<Deckon> pues no ve el externo
<riveryk> exacto
<riveryk> si uso el comando dmesg me sale pero aun no se bien para que sirve
<riveryk> que me dicen del comando fsck .... seria util?
<fosco_> dmesg es sólo un comando para ver el registro del sistema
<fosco_> fsck no te servirá, sirve para analizar sistemas de ficheros en particiones
<fosco_> y tú ni siquiera puedes acceder a las particiones
<fosco_> de hecho no puedes acceder ni al disco
<fosco_> como te dije hace días ese disco está muerto, tiralo
<Deckon> riveryk: ejecutale alguna erramienta para disco duro a tu externo desde windows
<Deckon> riveryk: que marca es tu externo?
<riveryk> creo que es my passport
<riveryk> ya me leyo el disco
<riveryk> es la sdc
<riveryk> que puedo hacer ahora??
<fosco_> sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> y pega la salida en pastebin.com
<riveryk> me lo reconoce pero con este comando ... cat /proc/partitions
<fosco_> ya
<fosco_> sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> y èga la salida
<fosco_> pega*
<riveryk> me lo reconoce con el comando ... cat /proc/partitions
<riveryk> ok ya la pego
<riveryk> me sigue saliendo igual solo que al final se queda como ejecutando... no me lanza de nuevo el  riveryk@riveryk-laptop:~$
<Harpagornis> una pregunta un poco aislada del mundo ubuntu, si la placa me hace 1 pitido corto y otro largo significa?
<hashashin> Harpagornis, corto, largo, en ese orden? que bios?
<Harpagornis> si hashashin
<Harpagornis> espera, estoy viendo la bios, te dijo
<Harpagornis> hashashin, VIA
<jmanuel_cool> a quien sepa, necesito un compilador cruzado para instalar 3ddesktop ¿me servirá cmake?
<hashashin> Harpagornis, sabes el modelo de la placa?
<Harpagornis> hashashin, mcp61mp-hm
<Harpagornis> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=mx&dlc=es&docname=c01686677&lc=es
<hashashin> Harpagornis, parece algo de ram, la bios es una award
<hashashin> Harpagornis, si tiene mas de un módulo de memoria prueba quitando uno a ver y si no va pues el otro...
<Harpagornis> estoy probando eso hashashin , muchas gracias
<hashashin> nada
<hashashin> Harpagornis, las award solo pitan por video o por ram y el pitido de video no es ese, cualquier otra cosa lo sacan con un msg en pantalla... así que... ram seguro XD
<Harpagornis> pues quité todos los módulos , limpie todo, los volvi a colocar y ya me va bien
<hashashin> :D
<Harpagornis> te veo metido en el tema, gracias por ayudarme y enseñarme algo más
<Harpagornis> yo pne
<Harpagornis> yo pensé que era de eso por que al rreiniciarno pitaba
<hashashin> Harpagornis, no golpees la mesa cuando pierdas al buscaminas y no te saltarán de sitio los módulos de ram XD
<Harpagornis> hashashin, soy el campeón del buscaminas de España, a mi no me pasa eso,xd
<VADER> hola chanel
<[|HuGO|]> hola v116v
<[|HuGO|]> hola VADER *
<v116v> hola
<VADER> <[|HuGO|]> hoal
<[|HuGO|]> que tal
<neyder_> hola! como evito que un usuario normal (no el usuario administrador) apague la máquina?
<Deckon> neyder_: quita o crea un usuario sin el grupo power
<neyder_> los usuarios solo tiene como grupo a su propio grupo user1:user1
<neyder_> segun groups user1
<scherenhaenden> una pregunta... como se puede instalar un paquete sin q desinstalen otros?
<jmanuel_cool> scherenhaenden, instalando paquetes que no den conflictos o compilando desde las fuentes ¿que necesitas instalar?
<hashashin> neyder_, escribe: "id" en consola con ese usuario y verás a los grupos que pertenece
<Deckon> scherenhaenden: no les des la  contraseña de root y ya
<Deckon> asi no podran instalar ni desinstalar nada
<scherenhaenden> disculpen
<scherenhaenden> estoy aki
<scherenhaenden> necesito instalar algunas cosas de i386 q si las instalo... m kieren desinstalar todo el sistema :S.... o por lo menos muchos paquetes
<Deckon> scherenhaenden: muchos paquetes como que?, que es lo que quieres instalar?
<scherenhaenden> guitar pro 6
<scherenhaenden> funciona con librerias de i386
<scherenhaenden> instale una
<scherenhaenden> pero con la siguiente m mostro una lista de las cosas a desistalar
<scherenhaenden> desinstalar
<Deckon> scherenhaenden: y ese programa no esta en tus repos?
<scherenhaenden> cual de todos?
<scherenhaenden> el guitar pro 6?
<scherenhaenden> nö
<scherenhaenden> ese lo compre
<scherenhaenden> hay uno parecido... pero necesito este por mis alumnos de guitarra
<scherenhaenden> si no se puede... lo hago en mi laptop
<scherenhaenden> pero solo keria saber... porque no estoy mucho en mi laptop
<Deckon> scherenhaenden: necesitariamos ver que te quiere desinstalar para ver que tan seguro es
<Deckon> o si se puede resolver, etc
<scherenhaenden> mm
<scherenhaenden> es una lista regrande
<scherenhaenden> pero weno
<Deckon> scherenhaenden: pastealo
<xangua> (10:40:34) Deckon: scherenhaenden: pastealo - pero no aquí!
<xangua> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<scherenhaenden> la lista audacity espeak gdebi gnome-codec-install gnome-keyring guitarpro6:i386 guvcview hydrogen jovie kdeaccessibility kmouth libcap2-bin libespeak1 libgck-1-0 libgcr-3-1 libp11-kit0 libpam-gnome-keyring
<scherenhaenden>   libportaudio2 lirc mixxx musescore q4wine speech-dispatcher ubuntu-minimal ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-generation ubuntustudio-recording
<scherenhaenden> ups
<scherenhaenden> :s
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/GpqhkfJs
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/GpqhkfJs
<Deckon> esta en aleman :S
<scherenhaenden> siü
<scherenhaenden> :$
<scherenhaenden> mi computadora esta en aleman
<Deckon> mi aleman es muy malo, es difil saber que es que...
<scherenhaenden> pero no voy al channel de aleman... tu solo dime si puedes ayudarme... si no ya vere... pero a esos del channel en aleman... no los kiero ver ni en pintura... uno necesita saber algo y t tratan super mal
<scherenhaenden> guitarpro6:i386 hängt ab von libxml2; aber: depende de.... pero
<scherenhaenden> XD
<hashashin> scherenhaenden, ejecuta lo mismo pero con: LANGUAGE=en delante por ejemplo: "apt-get install foo" por "LANGUAGE=en apt-get install foo"
<hashashin> mejor ingles que aleman XD
<scherenhaenden> ah fino lo hare
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/Rke2XXrw
<scherenhaenden> entiendes mejor?
<scherenhaenden> he escuchado q ahora en espanha mucha gente aprende alemana
<scherenhaenden> aleman*
<Deckon> por este lado del charco no es muy hablado....yo veo vien con que continues el proceso, parese que solo esta instalando nuevas versiones de los paquetes que esta quitando
<scherenhaenden> Deckon: nö
<scherenhaenden> pero no importa lo instale en la laptop
<scherenhaenden> q kieres decir con este lado del charco?
<Deckon> <scherenhaenden> he escuchado q ahora en espanha mucha gente aprende alemana
<Deckon> scherenhaenden: ve si te sirve http://armandodiaz.wordpress.com/2007/09/20/tuxguitar-el-guitar-pro-de-linux/
<cerdo> hola
<cerdo> que hay
<cerdo> necesito ayuda con la terminal de ubuntu
<cerdo> alguien podria ayudarme?
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cerdo> Deckon que tal?
<Deckon> o/
<cerdo> me gustaria saber como inicializar una variable en el terminal
<Deckon> una variable?
<cerdo> si
<Deckon> estas programando?
<cerdo> si
<cerdo> bueno no
<Deckon> :S
<cerdo> si y no ala vez
<cerdo> xD
<Deckon> da mas informacion
<cerdo> estoy probando
<cerdo> haber quiero por ejemplo hacer esto $ DIA=Viernes
<cerdo> pero no se me ve el Viernes
<cerdo> T.T
<Deckon> lo que quieres es que cuando habras tu terminal te apresca el dia en curso?
<cerdo> si algo asi
<cerdo> mas bien que cuando yo quiera
<cerdo> me salga el Viernes
<Deckon> :S no entiendo que quieres hacer...da mas datos
<cerdo> es que tnego un ejercicio
<cerdo> que me dice
<cerdo> Crear tres variables, VAR1, VAR2 y VAR3, inicializar su valor con “Buenos dias”, “14” y “Linux mola”.
<Deckon> en que lenguaje?
<cerdo> en la terminal
<cerdo> simplemente en la terminal
<cerdo> de ubuntu
<Deckon> bash?
<cerdo> me iamgino que es bash
<Deckon> cerdo: no se como hacer eso pero el man de bash es un buen apoyo
<cerdo> que es el man de bash?
<Deckon> el manual de bash
<cerdo> eso donde lo encuentro?
<Deckon> a ver , tu lo que quieres es meter un valor, por ejmplo "dia" y que te aparesca "viernes"?
<cerdo> ya lo consegui Deckon
<cerdo> si era eso
<cerdo> es facil lo que tiens que hacer es pones $Dia=Viernes
<cerdo> despues haces echo $Dia
<cerdo> y te sale Viernes
<Deckon> cerdo: el manual de bash lo encuentras poniendo en tu terminal man bash
<cerdo> me aparece en ingles
<cerdo> Deckon sabrias hacer lo siguiente?
<cerdo> Modificar el prompt de la shell para que muestre la cadena éste es mi prompt.
<Deckon> cerdo: instala man-pages-es o algo asi debe llamarse el paquete
<Deckon> no traduce todas las man pero si algunas comunes
<cerdo> mierda mñn tengo un exmane de esto
<cerdo> por cierto Deckon  como puedo pegar cosas del terminal
<cerdo> a la terminal
<cerdo> porque con crtl+v no se puede
<cerdo> T.T
<Deckon> cerdo: ctrl+shift+insert
<Deckon> si usas terminales de gnome o kde  con un click derecho pegar tambien va
<cerdo> gracias
<cerdo> perdona que sea tan cansino Deckon  pero cual es el directorio de inicio de Unix?
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> cerdo: nunca e usado unix
<cerdo> perdon ubuntu
<Deckon> te refieres al home?
<cerdo> gracias Deckon
<cerdo> y por ultimo he ejecutado el comando find y no me deja de escribir cosas, como lo paro
<Deckon> ctrl+z
<cerdo> gracias
<fzeta> iep!
<scherenhaenden> Deckon: gracias... yo tengo el tuxguitar... es bueno... pero no tan superior
<asus1011cx> hola! alguien me puede recomendar una tienda en Madrid donde pueda compra en forma PRESENCIAL el Netbook Asus Eee PC 1011CX por menos de 280 euros? NO quiero comprar por internet!
<fosco_> pues por internet te ahorrarías unos euros
<asus1011cx> NO quiero comprar por internet!
<fosco_> como veas
<cousteau> asus1011cx, eso es más de offtopic...  prueba mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<asus1011cx> fosco_: el problema es que debería esperar hasta el viernes para recibir el netbook si compro por internet y el viernes vuelo fuera de españa
<cousteau> (que me da nosequé hacer publicidad y dar marcas por aquí...  luego queda en los logs)
<cousteau> (gaah...  qué caro...  no he dicho nada)
<asus1011cx> cousteau, no te cortes. estas ayudando a un usuario de gnu/linux
<cousteau> asus1011cx, de todas formas, mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<selina2> hola
<fosco_> hola
<Itxshell> buen dia
<Deckon> o/
<Harpagornis> Buenas  Itxshell ,si me vas a preguntar que tal, ya te digo que bien.xd
<Itxshell> jajaja buenas Harpagornis
<Harpagornis> como es el comando para ver la aceleracion 3d?
<Deckon> glxingo
<Harpagornis> glxinfo | grep direct, es asi?
<dabor> Harpagornis, susa el comando glxinfo|grep render
<Harpagornis> que diferencia hay de direct a render?
<dabor> muy pocas
<Deckon> glxingo | grep direc rendering
<dabor> significa que el resultado te filtra por palabra direct o por render
<Harpagornis> vale vale, muchas gracias Deckon  y dabor
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-21
<lugsn> ahora si !
<lugsn> alguien de argentina ?
<dabor> lugsn, debe haber varios
<lugsn> haa
<lugsn> jee
<lugsn> bueno no habla mucho la gente , nos vemos ..
<niger> hola como hago funcionar mi microfono en ubuntu 11.10 ?
<niger> quiero usarlo para skype y no me lo detecta
<Colo_ar> niger: tenes el alsamixer? fijate si esta activado
<niger> Colo_ar, tengo el alsamixer le subì el volumen
<niger> pruebo en skype y solo hace ruido de fondo
<niger> o cuando escribo, pero no se escucha el "ambiente"
<Colo_ar> tiene una M
<Colo_ar> ?
<niger> Colo_ar, una M? de mic o de micboos
<Colo_ar> debajo de Mic
<niger> mmm ahi me fijo bien
<niger> creo que entiendo lo que decis
<Colo_ar> fiajte q estando en Mic si apretas la letra m cambia de M a 00
<niger> a si
<niger> cambio de m a 00
<Colo_ar> creo q va en M
<Colo_ar> yo ahi tengo 81 y M
<niger> no no se escucho nada :(
<niger> solo ruido
<VADER> adios
<niger> Colo_ar, pahh me quiero matar no se porque no anda
<Colo_ar> en opciones de skype las del sonido las configurast?
<niger> no me deja selecionar como si no lo tomase
<niger> no me dice " tal dispositivo "
<niger> es porque no me los toma
<niger> no me lo toma*
<Colo_ar> es un mic externo?
<niger> como se cual tengo y como instalarle el que le corresponde
<niger> no interno
<Colo_ar> ahh
<niger> igual tenog uno externo o una camara y tampoco me lo toma
<Colo_ar> hasta aca llegue
<Colo_ar> :(
<niger> ok gracias!
<Colo_ar> sera problema de ubuntu?
<niger> sep es el 11.10
<niger> este que tengo =\
<niger> malo es la verdadd
<niger> disculpen si ofendo pero es mi opinion
<Colo_ar> yo usaba el 10.04 y andaba muy bien
<niger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/2010-January/041560.html ahi me estoy fijando eso
<niger> encontrèesto id:	
<niger> multimedia
<niger> description: 	Audio device
<niger> product: 	N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<niger> Colo_ar, tampoco me anda la camara :S
<cvillavicencio> alo franco?
<franco_> ola
<franco_> ahoy
<cvillavicencio> alo?
<cvillavicencio> muchachos del canal... franco tiene un problema con ubuntu
<cvillavicencio> alguien por acá podría darnos una mano?
<niger> a ver
<cvillavicencio> es con un high power
<cvillavicencio> para aumentar la señal wifi
<cvillavicencio> yo le intenté ayudar, pero la verdad es q no sé tanto
<cvillavicencio> le dije q acá quizá podía encontrar ayuda
<franco_> tambien se conoce como adaptador usb wifi
<franco_> el problema es que no se como hacerlo funcionar, se que funciona por que lo probe en wintendo (windows)
<franco_> pero en ubuntu me ha sido imposible
<cvillavicencio> algun amiwi q pueda ayudar??
<cvillavicencio> ¬¬ gracias, amigos.
<snake__> podrian desirme donde es k se guarda el tomcat cuando lo instalan en linux ubuntu 11.10
<niger> snake__, locate tomcata ?
<niger> tomcat* ?
<tosh> SOPORTE: simple scan no detecta mi multifuncional MFC-J280w Brother wifi ya logré que funcione la impresora por localhost via wifi compartida por la red pero no logro que simple scan la detecte alguna sugerencia?
<niger> se fueron los otros 2
<niger> jajaja
<paft1968> ola
<tosh>  SOPORTE: simple scan no detecta mi multifuncional MFC-J280w Brother wifi ya logré que funcione la impresora por localhost via wifi compartida por la red pero no logro que simple scan la detecte alguna sugerencia?
<tosh> alguien que me ayude???????
<mcruz> tosh con que
<tosh>  SOPORTE: simple scan no detecta mi multifuncional MFC-J280w Brother wifi ya logré que funcione la impresora por localhost via wifi compartida por la red pero no logro que simple scan la detecte alguna sugerencia?
<tosh> con eso
<snake__> ayuden me a lo kalizar donde es k se guarda el tomcat al instalrlo
<Colo_ar> snake__: ls -l /usr/share/applications/ ?
<mcruz> snake__ updatedb; locate tomcat
<mcruz> tosh verificaste si estas haciendo lo correcto con simple scan
<tosh> como lo correcto?
<tosh> mcruz?
<tosh> el simple scan se instala y ya no tiene preferencias el solo detecta el scaner
<tosh> pero el problema es que no quiero usar cable usb sino igual que la impresora quiero controlarla via wifi
<mcruz> tosh verificaste si sane detecta el scanner
<mcruz> sane-find-scanner
<snake__> y para saber la version de tomcat
<snake__> como podria saberlo
<mcruz> snake__ dpkg -l | grep tomcat
<mcruz> donde dice version
<mcruz> dpkg -l y la aplicacion
<mcruz> donde dice version esa es
<mcruz> o un apt-cache show el nombre de la aplicacion
<Colo_ar> aplicacion --version
<snake__> si no  me sale nada de version significa que no lo tengo instalado verdad
<mcruz> o estas poniendo el nombre de la aplicacion mal
<mcruz> tosh que has logrado
<snake__> no mas puse dpkg  -l
<snake__> y me aparese todo lo k tengo instlado no es asi
<mcruz> si
<mcruz> si pones por ejemplo dpkg -l xchat
<mcruz> donde dicer version es la version
<mcruz> eso mismo debes de hacer
<tosh> ok mcruz
<tosh> como hago l ode sane?
<mcruz> o simplemente como dice Colo_ar
<tosh> sane-find-scanner en una terminal o como?
<mcruz> aplicacion --version
<mcruz> asi mismo tosh
<mcruz> sane-find-scanner
<tosh> ahh ok ahora ya con dos programas diferentes y ninguno encuentra el scaner s eme hace que va a ser imposible via wifi
<tosh> ya el problema es que que busca por puertos usb y obvio no tengo conectado el ultifuncional de esa manera
<snake__> otro pequeño problema k tengo al aser una actualizasion me dice que tengo 1 no instalado y que
<snake__> avg2011flx tiene error como ago para reparar eso
<tosh> mmmmmm creo que tal ves deba instalar el controlador original por wine no crees o creo que hay un programa par ainstalar los controladores originales no me acurdo como se llama
<mcruz> snake_ apt-get install -f
<mcruz> primero trata con apt-get autoclean
<mcruz> o autoremove
<mcruz> y listo
<tosh> sane-find-scanner ya lo hice mcruz pero no encuentra nada busca conexiones usb
<snake__> que es lo que me debe aser cada uno
<snake__> por ejemplo el autoclean
<mcruz> reinicia la cache de apt, pero mejor utiliza apt-get install -f
<mcruz> y te repara el repo
<mcruz> pero primero por favor copia y pega tu error
<mcruz> para poder leerlo
<xangua> o podrías decirnos/pegar el error específico en vez de que mcruz ande adivinando snake__ ;)
<snake__> Se encontraron errores al procesar: avg2011flx
<snake__> 1 no instalados del todo o eliminados.
<snake__> eso es lo k me sale
<tosh> estoyt instalando los conroladores originales por wine que maravilla hasta ahora todo bien
<nilsonmorales> soy usuario puppy linux alguien me puede decir si ubuntu corre bien con 256 ram por favor alguna experiencia por ahi?
<mcruz> sanke__ pon apt-get autoremove
<mcruz> y luego trata de instalar el paquete
<mcruz> nilsonmorales depende que version de ubuntu
<mcruz> la 8.04 correra bien
<nilsonmorales> ok gracias
<mcruz> las ultimas versiones de ubuntu solicitan de 512 en adelante
<nilsonmorales> trae gnome se le puede poner jwm o talvez openbox
<nilsonmorales> ?
<xangua> mcruz: 8.04 ya no está soportado
<mcruz> nilsonmorales si
<mcruz> xangua el soporte a las distros se lo das tu mismo
<xangua> nilsonmorales: mcruz Xubuntu usa xfce y menos recursos, Lubuntu usa lxde y usa aún menos recursos
<mcruz> si no aparece un paquete lo convierto con alien o simplemente busco el source
<mcruz> y lo compilo
<xangua> mcruz: por favor no recomiendes versiones de ubuntu no soportadas
<mcruz> pero recomiendo fluxbox
<mcruz> xangua no puedo recomendarle ubuntu 11.10 con 256 de ram
<xangua> (20:57:56) xangua: nilsonmorales: mcruz Xubuntu usa xfce y menos recursos, Lubuntu usa lxde y usa aún menos recursos
<nilsonmorales> no hay problema solo queria saber
<mcruz> ok
<nilsonmorales> el puppy corre bien por el momento
<mcruz> ok
<CatalanGuy> hola¿
<CatalanGuy> alguien despierto?
<Pierrot> hola mundo de nuevo
<curiousx> hey! guaaasaaap?
<chilicui1> o/
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien que me pueda echar una mano?...
<kisko> Cómo activar bluetooth en Acer Aspire 5749?...
<kisko> Actualmente tengo instalado 12.04...
<ivedci891> hola se puede decirle a un servidor que mi IP es 255.255.255.255 ???
<chilicui1> no ivedci891 , eso no hace sentido
<ivedci891> uh
<ivedci891> porque en mi router le mande que solo acepte conexiones desde el cliente 255.255.255.255
<chilicui1> mmmm, seguramente lo tomara como la mascara, mmmm, no estoy muy seguro que significa, si que solo deje conectar 1 cliente o deje conectar desde cualquier lugar
 * xoan buenas
<cosmopolytan> hola! alguien sabe de esta clase de musica ?
<Harpagornis> ??
<cosmopolytan> music: electric romeo inmediate-music
<cosmopolytan> veran estoy intentando buscar por vuze y no aparece nada
<cosmopolytan> he mirado en thepiratebay y en snoops
<cosmopolytan> porfavor alguien que lo pueda mirar por otro metodo?
<mcruz> buenas amigos tengo un problema con el rc.local cada vez que pongo una orden en este archivo no se ejecuta al inicio
<mcruz> alguien me puede sugerir algo por favor
<wismi> bueno quien hay
<mcruz> wismi dime
<wismi> anda si te has venido para aqui
<wismi> na si era para ver quien hay por aqui nada mas, que no suelo entrar alos irv
<wismi> irc
<buenaventura> mcruz: tienes el rc.local habilitado para ejecutarse?
<buenaventura> es decir, bajo algún /etc/rc*.d/?
<mcruz> buenaventura explicate
<mcruz> osea los permisos
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> mira `ls /etc/rc*.d/ | grep rc.local`
<mcruz> buenaventura lo tengo hai
<mcruz> ya verifique
<mcruz> es raro esto
<buenaventura> con S o con K?
<mcruz> con S
<mcruz> se que la K esta deshabilitado
<buenaventura> no estoy seguro de si se utiliza en Ubuntu, recuerdo utilizarlo en CentOS
<buenaventura> puedes utilizar el bootmisc.sh
<mcruz> buenaventura que es el bootmisc.sh
<mcruz> y como lo consigo
<buenaventura> vim /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, está comentado
<mcruz> ok
<mcruz> no tengo el bootmisc.sh
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a todos, todas y los indecisos tb
<wismi> ok te bomito los saludos
<VADER> hola chanel
<wismi> hello
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<ThePianist> alguien de méxico por acá?
<Itxshell> buen dia
<XuMuK> hola
<tothem> buen dia
<tothem> disculpen por aca alguien sabe como resetear el bios de una laptop dell inspiron 1521
<XuMuK> tothem: tiene contrasen'a?
<tothem> <XuMuK> hola lo que pasa es que el animal que le bloqueo el bios no le dio la contraseña a la dueña de la laptop y ahora no lo localizan
<tothem> <XuMuK> y no tengo como hacer que arranque por el cd para instala ubuntu
<braiam> tothem, el manual de usuario http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.dell.com%2Fsupport%2Fedocs%2Fsystems%2Fins1521%2Fsp%2Fom_sp%2Fpdf%2FGU055A00.pdf&ei=pfVpT-muPMaBsgKo0IGqCQ&usg=AFQjCNGMN84kp7Q0U1rkHhR6MVUM5EhVhQ&sig2=xk-ZwjZbyFJ75DvHAZImoQ
<braiam> D:
<braiam> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1521/sp/om_sp/pdf/GU055A00.pdf *
<braiam> tothem, no vi en ningun lado como reconfigurar la bios, por lo que me parece que la mejor alternativa es hacer una actualizacion del bios a ver si lo borra, y si no, a desarmar todo y retirar la bateria de la tarjeta madre
<tothem> <braiam> ayer le retire las baterias la interna y la externa vamos a ver cuando llegue en la noche a ver si funciona la cuestion
<XuMuK> tothem: te iba a decir lo mismo... flashea el bios
<XuMuK> tothem: al tener contrasen'a le podrias poner ajustes de fabrica, pero sin tenerla no puedes acceder, asi que a flashear
<Itxshell> es suyo ese pc braiam?
<braiam> Itxshell, nope
<Itxshell> jajaja perdon quien es el de la bios?
<Itxshell> tothem:
<tothem> pues sera vamos a ver que tal hoy sino el fin de semana a flashear
<Itxshell> es de su propiedad la pc tothem
<Itxshell> ?
<XuMuK> Itxshell: basic input/output system
<tothem> <Itxshell> nop es de una amiga
<Itxshell> que llame al servicio tecnico y ellos haran todo
<XuMuK> claro, pagandoles
<Itxshell> es una DELL tiene soporte
<Itxshell> via internet o por telefono es gratuito
<Itxshell> y mas si tiene la garantia aun solo que debe ser la persona que la compro quien llame
<XuMuK> y si se ha registrado al comprar
<Itxshell> no necesariamente hay un TAG que lo use ademas hay soporte para lo que va hacer en la pagina del fabricante
<tothem> <Itxshell> alli comienzan los problemas eso fue alguien que la trajo del norte a vender aqui en venezuela y la dueña actual se la compro a otra persona asi que no sabemos quien la registro
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> usa el TAG
<Itxshell> creo que el tema no va en esta sala a menos que tenga que ver con ubuntu
<tothem> yo se solo estoy preguntando si alguien sabia logicamente lo que le voy a instalar es ubuntu
<XuMuK> tothem: es sobremesa o portatil?
<tothem> <XuMuK> portatil
<tothem> <XuMuK> si fuera de escritoria ya estuviese instalado todo
<tothem> <XuMuK> de escritorio ... perdon
<braiam> Itxshell, ya se busco el manual de usuario, y no hay manera (sencilla) de borrar la clave del bios
<XuMuK> tothem: pues entonces o lo que te he dicho, o lo que te ha dicho Itxshell , pero no se si funcionara...
<Itxshell> es delicado el tema mas si no es de su propiedad la pc y no es el tema para la sala
<Deckon> buenas
<eliricci> cómo puedo saber los usuarios e IPs que estan conectado a mi SSH????
<jmanuel_cool> eliricci, preguntales XDD, ya; creo que con ip-routes o netstat
<eliricci> ok
<eliricci> gracias
<fosco_> eliricci, con who
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<fzeta> ;-)
<rofocale_> wenas
<rofocale_> algunas sistema de backups en red programable ?
<rofocale_> para hacer backups de clientes windows
<rofocale_> desde linux
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<lopulus> hola! Con que programa puedo visualizar archivos flv?
<lopulus> en windows, claro
<liljoker> Hola mundo.....
<liljoker> Necesito alguna recomendacion para LXDE
<rofocale_> wenas nadie sabe de un sistema de backups remotos ?
<rofocale_> necesito hacer backups de clientes windows usando linux
<liljoker> quiero usar el escritorio de lxde en ubuntu 11.10 diganme si se puede?
<cousteau> sí
<cousteau> te puedes o bien instalar lubuntu 11.10 directamente
<cousteau> o bien instalar el paquete lubuntu-desktop (LXDE + todos los programas típicos de LXDE) o el paquete lxde (un LXDE completito) o lxde-core (lo básico de LXDE)
<cousteau> (ni idea de la diferencia entre lxde y lxde-core, la verdad)
<cousteau> sñim crei qye
<cousteau> sí, creo que es "lxde"
<liljoker> cousteau, gracias por tu respuesta, fijate que tengo una HP MINI 2140 con 160Ghz procesador 1GB de Ram y no tengo tarjeta grafica
<liljoker> cousteau, pero el problema que ya ubuntu 11.10 ya se torno pesado para mi laptop mini
<liljoker> cousteau, es por eso que quiero instalar un escritorio liviano
<liljoker> y segun he visto es LXDE pero no tengo mucho conocimiento al respecto....
<GridCube> liljoker, en ese caso lubuntu tendria qeu ir
<liljoker> GridCube, eso estava pensando
<cousteau> 160 GHz?  es bastante rápido...
<liljoker> GridCube, tengo que instalar la distro o se puede instar solo el escritorio
<cousteau> sí, ahí ubuntu no creo que vaya muy allá...  lubuntu puede ser una buena opción
<liljoker> cousteau, ps fijate que los efectos de unity se tardan un poco en procesar
<GridCube> liljoker, es un derivado ofial de ubuntu asi que podes instalarlo facil con un sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<cousteau> puedes instalar el escritorio:  paquete lxde
<liljoker> GridCube, gracias
<cousteau> (yo instalaría sólo lxde, luego si quieres algún programa aparte pues te lo pones)
<liljoker> cousteau, bueno una ultima pregunta a ver por cual me voy entre LXDE o Lubuntu cual es mas liviano
<cousteau> lubuntu-desktop = lxde + programas de lubuntu (mplayer, gnumeric...)
<GridCube> cousteau, pero instalar lxde no es lo mismo que instalar lubuntu
<GridCube> nunca funciona bien asi
<cousteau> liljoker, lubuntu es ubuntu con escritorio lxde y programas más ligeros
<GridCube> lo mismo que instalar xfce no es lo mismo que instalar xubuntu
<cousteau> GridCube, no veo por qué no
<GridCube> porque lubuntu o xubuntu traen sus propios configs
<cousteau> el paquete lxde es el lxde básico, lubuntu-desktop es sólo añadir más programas
<liljoker> GridCube, gracias entonces lubuntu sera
<liljoker> cousteau, gracias amigo sera mejor lubuntu ya que no quiero tener problemas de librerias
<GridCube> si cousteau pero lxde NO es lo mismo que lubuntu, lubuntu es configs especiales de lxde echas para que funcionen mejor con el eresto del universo ubuntu
<GridCube> liljoker, de todas formas es siempre mejor hacer una inslacion limpa
<cousteau> GridCube, bueno, el tío que hizo lubuntu es el mismo que hizo lxde
<cousteau> así que lubuntu y lxde están bastante integrados
<GridCube> si supongo
<cousteau> pues a lo mejor lo suyo es instalar lubuntu-core
<liljoker> Gracias chicos solo queria saver que escritorio es mas liviano y como instalarlo ya que mi ubuntu 11.10 esta pesao
<GridCube> cousteau, si lubuntu-core suena bien tambien
<liljoker> me surgio una pregunta a serca de lubuntu-core? que es?
<cousteau> sí, creo que es lo mejor
<cousteau> lubuntu-core es como la base de lubuntu-desktop
<liljoker> en pocas palabras mas liviano todavia o no!
<cousteau> lo básico que hay que instalar para tener un lxde tipo lubuntu
<cousteau> no, igual
<liljoker> ok
<cousteau> pero a diferencia de lubuntu-desktop no te instalará programas de lubuntu (que quizá no quieras)
<liljoker> cousteau, dime con que comando instalarlo
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core
<cousteau> por ejemplo el visor de documentos epdfview no me gusta nada, prefiero el evince de toda la vida
<liljoker> cousteau, ok
<liljoker> GridCube, gracias amigo....
<GridCube> y si ya tiene ubuntu instalado ps no los necesita tampoco, pero esos programas si consumen menos ram
<cousteau> el gnome-mplayer (que viene con lubuntu) y el gnumeric (para hojas de cálculo) los prefiero, me gustan mucho
<liljoker> GridCube, digamos que me guste lubuntu-core
<liljoker> GridCube, como hago para desintalar ubuntu 11.10
<liljoker> no se podria desintalar
<cousteau> hm, no sé si bastará con desinstalar ubuntu-desktop o habrá que desinstalar uno a uno los componentes
<cousteau> pero bueno, yo lo dejaría, por si acaso...  tienes 160 GB
<XuMuK> liljoker: instalas lxde y remueves ubuntu-desktop
<cousteau> yo en mi netbook tengo 8
<cousteau> 1 de los cuales es urban terror
<GridCube> liljoker, bajate el iso de lubuntu e instalatelo en limpio
<GridCube> vas a ahorrate dolores de cabeza
<liljoker> XuMuK,  creo que me quedare con lubuntu-core a no ser que salga un buen comentario de cual es mejor!
<XuMuK> liljoker: pero lo mejor, claro esta, hacer como te dice GridCube o sea instalar en limpio
<cousteau> liljoker, bueno, antes de instalar en limpio yo probaría...  instala lubuntu-core y a ver si te gusta
<liljoker> GridCube, ok perfecto eso are
<liljoker> Bueno gracias provare con esos 2 o 3 lubuntu, lubuntu-core y LXDE
<GridCube> si, liljoker instalarte lubuntu-core puede que te tome como 5 minutos :P
<liljoker> a ver por cual me quedo!
<GridCube> si todo anda bien ps capas que no necesites instalarlo en limpio
<liljoker> GridCube, si lo instalare como un escritorio extra
<liljoker> para provarlo y si me convence lo uso!
<GridCube> pero si tenes algun problemillo tendrias que ir en limpio y ya, en una maquina tam pequeña es mejor no tener tantos lios
<GridCube> esa es mi opinion
<liljoker> a no se que el LXDE me guste mas
<GridCube> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn7vjJx7xH8
<GridCube> liljoker, ^^^
<GridCube> mirate un video de lubuntu
<liljoker> GridCube, gracias entonces eso are en limpio lo que quiero hacer es provarlo para ver si me gusta
<liljoker> GridCube, ok ahora lo miro
<cousteau> yo ya te digo que lubuntu usa lxde, instalar lubuntu e instalar lxde es casi lo mismo
<liljoker> cousteau,
<liljoker> ok
<GridCube> si, liljoker, loq ue dijo cousteau
<liljoker> bueno mirare varios videos en youtube a ver que sistema me gusta mas porke busco sierta personalizacion agradable a la vista y estabilidad para usar el sistema que no tenga cuelgues mas que todo
<GridCube> :) feliz busqueda liljoker
<liljoker> GridCube, ok gracias....
<liljoker> XuMuK, GridCube, cousteau, gracias a todos por sus recomendaciones!!!
<GridCube> :)
<liljoker> chau a todos....
<lopulus> hola: Cuando, en nicotine, busco archivos para descargar todos ellos me aparecen en rojo... Que podra ser?
<nasser> hola, ubuntu 11.10 no reconoce mi iPhone 4S
<GridCube> !iphone
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nasser> gracias
<nasser> he instalado ipheth-utils, pero continua sin reconocerlo
<danielovic> ssssssss
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-22
<mcruz> hola alguien me puede ayudar con el postfix
<mcruz> cuando intento acceder a un usuario ya creado me dice lo siguiente
<mcruz> ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<rengo> aca hay alguien de peru?
<snake__> podrian  explikarme como crear usuario administrativo en tomcat
<snake__> nadien podria ayudarme con mi prblema
<XuMuK> snake__: tomcat-users.xml
<XuMuK> <role rolename="manager"/>
<XuMuK> <role rolename="admin"/>
<XuMuK> an'ade esas lineas
<XuMuK> <user username="admin" password="myAdminPwd"
<XuMuK>    fullName="Administrator" roles="admin,manager"/>
<XuMuK> snake__: el archivo esta en CATALINA_home/conf/
<snake__> nada mas es nesesario esas lineas
<snake__> xuMuk_:
<XuMuK> y reiniciar
<snake__> como es que lo reinicio
<XuMuK> snake__: si es ubuntu sudo service tomcat5 restart
<snake__> aun k la aplicasion este instalada en esta direccion
<snake__> usr/share
<XuMuK> eso da igual
<snake__> oyes pero esas lineas k me dises las devo de poner al finla del documento
<snake__> o debajo de donde esta todo lo k dice role username etc
<XuMuK> donde te de la gana
<XuMuK> si las tienes ya no las pongas
<snake__> lo que pasa es k estan unas lineas pero estan en azul como cuando comentas algo en aulgun programa
<XuMuK> root@server:/home/xumuk# service tomcat6 restart
<XuMuK> Stopping Tomcat servlet engine: tomcat6.
<XuMuK> Starting Tomcat servlet engine: tomcat6.
<XuMuK> root@server:/home/xumuk#
<XuMuK> snake__: pues estaran commentadas
<XuMuK> descomentlas o pon esas q te he dicho
<XuMuK> pero q esten antes de </tomcat-users> claro
<snake__> XuMuk: me manda este error al darle el restart
<snake__> tomcat7: unrecognized service
<XuMuK> snake__: seguro que tienes el 7?
<snake__> asi es
<snake__> bueno el 7.0.26
<snake__> o como puedo saber k version tengo
<XuMuK> a ver el ls -lh /etc/init.d/|grep tomcat
<XuMuK> snake__: еу рф ыфдшвщ фдпщ,
<snake__> no me aprese nada
<XuMuK> joder
<XuMuK> snake__: te ha salido algo?
<snake__> no nada
<snake__> es que no lo tengo instalado en esa direccion que tu me dices
<XuMuK> ls /etc/ | grep tomcat
<snake__> la direccion donde lo tengo instalado es usr/share
<XuMuK> ya, pero los configs tienen q estar ahi
<snake__> al pareser entonces no tengo ningun confi
<snake__> por k no me aparese nada
<snake__> con ningun comando k me as pasado
<XuMuK> sudo find / * | grep tomcat
<XuMuK> o mejor sudo find / * | grep tomcat | grep init
<rengo> hay alguien de peru aca?
<snake__> muchas grasias XuMuk creo k todo jalo ya bien
<XuMuK> snake__: pero lo has encontrado o no?
<snake__> si
<ivedci89> le he puesto a mi router que solo la ip 255.255.255.255 pueda entrar para seguridad, el asunto es que ahora no puedo pues mi IP local es 192.168.0.61... tiene solucion sin reiniciar el router por hardware?
<[|HuGO|]> ivedci89, y no puedes entrar a la configuración?
<ivedci89> exacto, no puedo
<XuMuK> ivedci89: asigna a tu ordenador esa ip manualmente y entra
<ivedci89> no pude
<[|HuGO|]> ivedci89, no sé si el equipo dejara asignar esa dirección
<[|HuGO|]> porque pertenece a una máscara de una dirección ip
<[|HuGO|]> no a la ip en sí
<ivedci89> exacto, ese router es pesimo en no comprobar  q es legal lo asignado
<[|HuGO|]> ivedci89, lo que te recomiendo hacer
<ivedci89> si... q?
<[|HuGO|]> Resetea el router, y asigna una dirección ip única para que pueda ingresar
<[|HuGO|]> y luego asigna la dirección ip que asignaste al router manualmente
<ivedci89> claro... ese es el asunto... ese router tiene muchas cosas personalizadas y no me gustaria perder esas configuraciones
<[|HuGO|]> porque si no asignas la ip manualmente cada vez que conectas te cambia la ip local y no podrías ingresar
<[|HuGO|]> ivedci89, que router es?
<ivedci89> les contare la verdad:
<ivedci89> soy estudiante y estoy en una pension por beca
<ivedci89> de mi ciudad local
<ivedci89> aqui no tenemos internet
<ivedci89> asi que snifié la wifi de un vecino
<ivedci89> y entre muchas cosas que fui configurandole hice eso
<ivedci89> me equivoque terrible
<ivedci89> ahora nadie puede setear ese router
<[|HuGO|]> difícil
<ivedci89> lo unico que me queda es ir a mi vecino y decirle la verdad
<ivedci89> jajjaa
<ivedci89> es un local de imprenta
<[|HuGO|]> o entrar como ninja a resetear el router
<ivedci89> ahhh eso esta bueno!!!
<ivedci89> no tienen seguridad jajaja
<[|HuGO|]> XD
<ivedci89> pero eso es mucho riesgo
<XuMuK> y se puede saber para que configuras ruter que ni siquiera es tuyo? o_O
<[|HuGO|]> Es una buena pregunta XD
<ivedci89> XuMuK:   Para que no entren todos los de la pension al router y decaiga el ancho de banda para los verdaderos dueños y asi nunca se enteren ni sospechen
<XuMuK> bueno, pues ahora ni tu ni todos de la pension...
<XuMuK> no puedes hacer nada, solo a esperar que lo reseteen ellos
<[|HuGO|]> ivedci89, vistete de proveedor de internet y pide que tuvieron un problema y deben resetear el router.
<ivedci89> en ese caso es probable que pasen a WPA2 y si ponen eso... fui! me quede sin internet, ya que WPA2 no es posible desencriptar
<XuMuK> [|HuGO|]: es que ahora ni los duen'os podran conectarse, asi que como mucho en un par de dias lo resetearan o ellos mismos o los del soporte
<[|HuGO|]> mm claro
<XuMuK> pero vaya cara
<ivedci89> nono
<ivedci89> yo estoy conectado a traves de ese router ahora mismo
<[|HuGO|]> XuMuK, cúal es el menu de actualizar escritorio?
<XuMuK> [|HuGO|]: no entiendo que quieres deci
<XuMuK> r
<[|HuGO|]> tampoco le entiendo a la persona
<[|HuGO|]> creo que se refiere a agregar una opcion al hacer click derecho en el escritorio, es posible?
<XuMuK> la verdad - ni idea
<[|HuGO|]> buenas noches
<jorge-42-Tuc> Ya salió la Beta 2 de Ubuntu..? Con cuál huso horario se rige?
<Guest38599> hola amios que tal, necesito una mano, instale doom 3 en mi ubuntu 11.10 pero cuando quiero arrancar una partida me pide un codigo, le pongo el que tengo en el cd que descargue de la red pero me dice que es invalido, alguien me puede dar una mano?
<liljoker> Hola Mundo.....
<liljoker> Tengo una pregunta y quisiera ver si puedo instalar un gestor de ventanas en lugar del que viene por defecto en ubuntu 11.10 (este en especial ya que no cuelga mi laptop "pcmanfm")
<xubuntu896> hola
<xubuntu896> necesito una pequeña ayuda de configuracion
<xubuntu896> para la instalacion de un program
<xubuntu896> a
<chilicuil> xubuntu896: para que programa?
<xubuntu896> thank
<xubuntu896> s
<xubuntu896> gracias por responder... es para psycosynth
<chilicuil> mmmm, nunca habia escuchado de ese programa xubuntu896 xD
<chilicuil> que hace?, no funciona despues de instalado?
<xubuntu896> http://www.psychosynth.com/
<xubuntu896> no lo que pasa es q creo q es medio dificultoso para instalarlo lo qpasa es q soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<xubuntu896> o bueno xubuntu para ser mas precio
<xubuntu896> preciso
<chilicuil> se ve xido
<chilicuil> no esta en los repositorios?
<xubuntu896> estoy reinstalando xubuntu en este momento
<xubuntu896> en la web del software dice un proceso
<xubuntu896> quisiera saber como podria instalarlo desde cero
<chilicuil> mmmm, parece que no, porque esta en desarrollo
<chilicuil> xubuntu896: parece ser que tienen un repositorio con binarios: http://www.psychosynth.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Repository
<xubuntu896> eso parece... pero dice algo para ditribuciones especificas q si lo apoyan
<chilicuil> creo que seria la forma mas practica
<chilicuil> no te creas xubuntu896 =), igual funciona con oneiric
<xubuntu896> aja
<xubuntu896> a eso me referia tengo el 11.10
<xubuntu896> mm.. como sabias q usaba ese?
<chilicuil> mmm, aunque si agregas su repositorio no descargara para oneiric, lo que tienes que hacer es hacerte de psychosynth-gui psychosynth-samples
<chilicuil> y luego los instalas con $ dpkg, o con doble click sobre los paquetes
<chilicuil> xubuntu896: mmm, porque hoy he limpiado mi bola de cristal y ya era hr de que le atinara a algo
<chilicuil> dame un segundo y te paso las ligas de los binarios
<chilicuil> xubuntu896: mmmm, tu version de ubuntu es amd64 o x86?
<xubuntu896> Gracias
<xubuntu896> x86
<xubuntu896> jajaja
<chilicuil> ok, entonces te corresponden:
<chilicuil> https://launchpad.net/~gnu-psychosynth-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libpsynth-dev_0.2.0-1%7Eppa1_i386.deb
<chilicuil> https://launchpad.net/~gnu-psychosynth-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libpsynth0_0.2.0-1%7Eppa1_i386.deb
<chilicuil> https://launchpad.net/~gnu-psychosynth-team/+archive/ppa/+files/psychosynth-gui_0.2.0-1%7Eppa1_i386.deb
<chilicuil> https://launchpad.net/~gnu-psychosynth-team/+archive/ppa/+files/psychosynth-samples_0.2.0-1%7Eppa1_all.deb
<chilicuil> https://launchpad.net/~gnu-psychosynth-team/+archive/ppa/+files/psychosynth_0.2.0-1%7Eppa1_i386.deb
<chilicuil> descargalos, instalalos, cruza los dedos y prueba =)
<chilicuil> bueno, voy a prepararme un sandwitch, buena suerte xubuntu.896
<xubuntu896> Muchas gracias y provecho
<xubuntu896> de donde eres?? tienes gmail?
<chilicuil> buenas noches gente ~.~/
<CatalanGuy> alguien?
<CatalanGuy> me pregunto qué filesystem es mejor para ubuntu 12.04
<CatalanGuy> continua siendo ext4 la mejor opcion?
<ivedci89> sisi
<ivedci89> CatalanGuy:
<CatalanGuy> entendido
<CatalanGuy> otra pregunta:
<CatalanGuy> teniendo una maquina virtual con Windows como guest
<CatalanGuy> puedo acceder a una particion fisica en formato ext4 desde la VM con Windows ?
<noseasasi> Buenassss
 * xoan buenas
<M1L0> hola a todos o todas!
<M1L0> alguien de pie?
<M1L0> holaaaa... :S
<M1L0> bueno que en ningun canal de ubuntu hay alguien?
<debsan> !ask M1L0
<kubot> M1L0: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<M1L0> OK, toda la razon, alguien ha podido cargar el BackTrack 4 o 5 en el Ubuntu 11.10?
<M1L0> hecha la pregunta..
<fosco_> backtrack es una distribucion
<M1L0> asi es
<fosco_> no puedes cargar una distribucion dentro de otra
<M1L0> no se puede cargar las tools?
<fosco_> todas las herramientas de BT las tiene ubuntu
<M1L0> no quiero cargar una distro dentro de otra, a no ser claro que lo haga por VBox
<fosco_> instala lo que necesites desde el gestor de paquetes
<M1L0> ese es eñl tema, no hay una forma de cargarlas todas?
<M1L0> porque parte de ellas las tengo
<fosco_> no hay ningun sistema automatizado si es eso lo que preguntas
<M1L0> mi pregunta era simplemente si se podia tener el repo de BT
<fosco_> se puede añadir
<M1L0> de que añade, se hace a que cargue? no me ha ligado aun
<M1L0> :(
<fosco_> no he entendido esa última frase
<M1L0> es que los repo, los añado, pero al hacer el update me da error
<M1L0> con cualquiera de los docs que pululan en la net
<fosco_> que error
<M1L0> que no los encuentran o que no es de mi tecnologia, etc
<fosco_> pon el error exacto en pastebin.com
<M1L0> ok, a ver...
<M1L0> cuando hago un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<M1L0> me sale
<M1L0> mposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<M1L0> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<M1L0> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<M1L0> E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<fosco_> esos repos no tienen nada q ver con BT
<fosco_> son otros PPA que habrás añadido
<M1L0> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<M1L0> ya tengo la primera falla ves? es porque no estoy muy ducho aun!
<M1L0> dejame fijarme
<M1L0> cual seria la forma de añadirlos???
<fosco_> no tienes que añadirlos
<fosco_> tienes que quitarlos
<M1L0> a ver a ver, mi idea no es wepcrack, es simplemente no querer instalar un vbox con el bt5
<fosco_> a mi me da igual lo que intentes hacer
<fosco_> tienes añadidos dos repositorios q no funcionan
<fosco_> y te saldrá ese mensaje hasta q los quites
<M1L0> ok
<M1L0> que mas por favor...
<fosco_> una vez quitado vuelves a hacer el update y no debería aparecer ningun error
<M1L0> eso en el source.list
<M1L0> ???
<fosco_> lo puedes hacer mas facilmente desde software-properties-gtk
<M1L0> el comando seria?
<M1L0> sudo sotware-properties-gtk??
<M1L0> pero uso KDE
<fosco_> desde el centro de software - editar - origenes del software
<M1L0> escribo ahi origenes y no sale nada
<M1L0> prefiero desde la linea de comandos, si es que no te molesta por favor..
<M1L0> y desde ya gracias por la guia...
<fosco_> ok, pues hazlo por linea de comandos
<fosco_> edita el sources.list y comenta las lineas q dan error
<M1L0> aparentemente no he movido nada, loq ue agregue, lo borre y esta lo que estaba :S
<Kujah> buenos dias
<Kujah> hay alguien?
<fosco_> siempre
<Kujah> Hola fosco
<Kujah> tienes ubuntu?
<fosco_> si
<Kujah> yo estoy empezando
<Kujah> he aprendido a instalar cuatro cosas desde el terminar
<Kujah> terminal
<Kujah> pero aun soy novato
<fosco_> toos hemos pasado por eso en un momento u otro
<fosco_> todos*
<Kujah> :)
<Kujah> mi primera idea es aprender a usar sin miedo este nuevo sistema, lo hago para sentirme seguro, nada de virus, ni historias, y poderle decir adios a windows
<fosco_> es un buen plan
<Kujah> el win me da problemas de incompatibilidad con el adaptador de internet de mi wifi, y sin embargo Ubuntu me lo reconocio enseguida y me conecte y no da ni un problema
<fosco_> como soporte para cualquier cosa que no sepas hacer puedes usar www.guia-ubuntu.org
<Kujah> gracias por la web, la añado a favoritos
<Kujah> la verdad, me gusta mas usar el terminal que la interfaz grafica esta que separece a el escritorio de windows, pero aun no se mucho de comandos y todo eso
<fosco_> poco a poco
<fosco_> lleva varios años dominar todas las herramientas
<Kujah> lo que pasa es que soy de la generacion de msdos, ya sabes, el dir, el cd y todo eso, y ahora con el sudo apt-get me lio
<Kujah> hay paginas que lo explican de una manera y otras de otra, en una pagina me ponia que  para instalar era sudo aptitude install y en otras como lo he puesto antes
<fosco_> en general siempre hay varias maneras de hacer las cosas
<Kujah> pero mi termianl me decia que no reconocia el comando aptitude
<fosco_> por defecto ubuntu no lleva aptitude preinstalado
<fosco_> pero lo puedes instalar y usarlo sin problemas
<Kujah> aja
<Kujah> oye en la pagina que me diste, he visto algo curioso de optimizar el kernel, pero yo no lo hice, y me dice que entre en el menu sistema de gnome, ¿como entro?
<fosco_> mejor no tocar cosas del kernel de momento
<fosco_> puedes empezar por la gestion de software y la gestion de usuarios/permisos
<Kujah> no es necesario eso de optimizar?
<fosco_> eso es el nucleo del sistema
<Kujah> el centro de software es excelente, me baje el xchat este desde ahi
<fosco_> el centro de software es un buen sistema
<fosco_> pero es importante conocer como hacer lo mismo por linea de comandos
<fosco_> y otras cosas q el centro de software no puede hacer
<Kujah> entiendo
<Kujah> pero acostumbrado desde hace tanto tiempo a windows, me va a costar acostumbrarme, aunque ya te digo que una vez aprenda a manejar el terminal lo hare todo desde ahi
<Kujah> ¿el gestor de actualizaciones tambien se puede usar desde el terminal?, me refiero, no el gestor en si, sino que si existe algo para realizar las actualizaciones necesarias desde el terminal?
<fosco_> si
<Kujah> y como se hace?
<fosco_> depende de lo que quieras hacer exactamente
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update <-- esto actualiza la lista de paquetes disponibles
<fosco_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- esto actualiza los paquetes instalados
<Kujah> esque desde el gestor de actualizaciones me dice (Comprobar actualizaciones) lo comprueba e instala todas las actualizaciones necesarias
<fosco_> sudo do-release-upgrade <-- esto actualiza a la siguiente version de ubuntu
<Kujah> juasssss
<bundor> nas
<fosco_> lo que hace el update manager es gestionar esos 3 comandos
<Kujah> entonces ¿no es mas completo el gestor de actualizaciones grafico? ya que lo actualiza todo automaticamente?
<fosco_> es lo mismo usar una cosa q la otra
<fosco_> el gráfico es mas sencillo pero tienes menos control de lo que está pasando realmente
<Kujah> ya, pero para actualizar en el terminal, tengo que usar tres cmandos diferentes para una cosa u otra, en el gestor no
<Kujah> entiendo lo que quieres decir
<fosco_> 3 comandos para una acción = control total
<Kujah> pero para saber lo que controlas tienes que entender lo que controlas en si, me refiero a que no todo lo que se ve en el terminal al instalar o actualizar lo entiendo
<fosco_> claro
<fosco_> yo en general recomiendo que se use habitualmente las herramientas graficas, pero que se conozcan los comandos que hay detrás
<debsan> fosco_, y safe-upgrade  qué sería ?
<fosco_> debsan, lo mismo que el dist-upgrade pero no toca el kernel ni la libc
<Kujah> hace tiempo cometi un error, resulta que queria instalarme ubuntu y me baje una version rara, que era tan solo linea de comandos, no sabia ni por donde empezar y no habia interfaz grafica alguna, o yo no sabia como entrar, asique desisti, de haber encotrado la interfaz grafica ahora sabria mucho mas
<fosco_> Kujah, seguramente te bajaste la version server, que por defecto no llleva entorno grafico
<Kujah> no veas que susto me lleve
<Kujah> no me atrevi ni a escribir mi nombre por si acaso
<fosco_> :
<fosco_> :)
<Kujah> ¿es cierto que dicen que este es el SO por defecto de los Elites?
<bundor> debian tampoco tiene interfaz grafica cuando lo instalas no?
<fosco_> bundor, debian si
<debsan> bundor, podes elegir
<bundor> ok
<fosco_> Kujah, la gente que dice eso en general nunca ha usado linux
<Kujah> entiendo
<Kujah> me da ami que hay mas Lamer que hacker por ahi perdidos
<Kujah> no?
<Kujah> yo no quiero ser nada de eso, es solo curiosidad
<fosco_> hay de todo, pero si alguien te dice "soy hacker" es que no lo es
<Kujah> lo unico que intento con ubuntu, es obtener la seguridad y claridad que no me da microsoft
<Kujah> y si te digo la verdad, hoy instale ubuntu porque ayer me vi en youtube el documental de Linux
<Kujah> y me fascino
<fosco_> codigo linux?
<Kujah> si, creo que es ese
<fosco_> está bien como introduccion a la filosofía del software libre
<fosco_> y a la colaboracion en comunidades
<Kujah> la cosa es que me encanto lo que dijo el mano derecha de Trowalls Linus o como se escriba, me gusto que dijo... que programar es como hacer una receta de cocina y que todos podemos coger esa receta y mejorarla, y decia... ahora imaginaos que alguien te dice que no puedes cambiar la receta ni mejorarla y que si lo haces te trataran de pirata y te buscaran las autoridades
<fosco_> esa metáfora es muy buena
<Kujah> es la leche
<Kujah> me hizo ponerme de puntillas en el filo de mi sofa y transportarme a una vision de la infomatica que no conocia hasta hoy
<fosco_> aunque realmente la gente que "aporta" al software libre es muy poca
<fosco_> la mayoría somos simples usuarios
<debsan> fosco_, vos estás aportando
<fosco_> si, ayudar es un tipo de aporte, pero tampoco es muy común
<fosco_> :)
<Kujah> chicos, voy a ver si como, ahoa vuelvo
<Kujah> dejo esto abierto
<bundor> fosco_, entiendes de distros?
<fosco_> conozco algunas
<bundor> debian y ubuntu
<bundor> sabes las diferencias entre esas
<bundor> ?
<bundor> estoy leyendo que ubuntu se basa en debian
<bundor> pero a la hora de tener debian instalado que cambia?
<fosco_> cambia sobretodo en las herramientas y asistentes instalados
<fosco_> y en que ubuntu usa software mucho más nuevo que debian
<debsan> bundor, ubuntu es un derivado de debian. Ubuntu toma la mayoría de la paquetería de debian introduciendo algunos cambios, incorporando otros. Además Ubuntu desarrolla software como unity (más bien Canonical lo hace)
<fosco_> (excepto en su rama testing)
<debsan> depende de que versión de ubuntu uses
<fosco_> y de la version de debian ;)
<bundor> hace años era una odisea instalar debian
<debsan> me refiero también hay versiones LTS que tienen soft bastante viejo
<bundor> por ejemplo, tengo un portatil con pentium 2
<bundor> valdria la pena liarse con el?
<debsan> Hoy en día no debería ser mucho más complejo que instalar ubuntu
<bundor> ok
<fosco_> bundor, puedes instalar lo que quieras, yo te recomendaría lubuntu
<debsan> bundor, podrías instalarlo, pero si estás acostumbrado a ubuntu, podrías probar lubuntu o xubuntu
<bundor> la primera vez que lo oigo fosco_ XD
<fosco_> lubuntu es ubuntu con un escritorio más ligero que gnome
<bundor> voy a ver si puedo bajarlo
<bundor> esque es una lastima porque el portatil va de cine
<fosco_> lubuntu.net
<fosco_> bueno, voy a ver si como algo
<debsan> bundor, va de cine ?
<bundor> debsan,  va muy bien
<debsan> ahh ok
<bundor> creo que le va perfecto
<bundor> PII 200mhz, 256mb ram
<CatalanGuy> fosco_, apt-get upgrade = apt-get dist-upgrade
<atotclic> bundor: puedes instalar lubuntu desde repositorios no hace falta descargarlo
<bundor> ya me imagino, pero tengo el portatil en un pueblo y alli no tengo internet
<bundor> me tocara grabar un cd y cruzar los dedos
<atotclic> bundor: cruzar los dedos por que
<bundor> para tener suerte
<atotclic> metelo en un pendrive con unnebitin
<atotclic> que tipo de grabadora tienes de los años sesenta???
<bundor> esque el portatil es muy viejo y no creo que arranque desde usb
<bundor> jaja
<atotclic> que portatil es y de que año??
<bundor> es un thinkpad con pentium 2
<bundor> años nose cuantos tiene
<bundor> eso si, es indestructible
<bundor> lastima que no sea un pentium 3 a 500 o algo asi
<bundor> porque en materiales ibm hacia aunteticas joyas
<atotclic> bundor graba un cd y tambien en el pendrive
<bundor> ok, lo probare
<bundor> es el thinkpad 770 si no me equivoco
<_flamen_> join/ubuntu#es
<_flamen_> join/ ubuntu#es
<_flamen_> join/ ubuntu #es
<bundor> pon la barra delante de join
<_flamen_> bundor
<_flamen_> oye
<_flamen_> soy español
<_flamen_> cuando quiero
<bundor> yo tb
<_flamen_> entrar
<_flamen_> aqui
<_flamen_> como se hace
<_flamen_> mean dixo
<_flamen_> algo de join
<_flamen_> por eso e entrado
<_flamen_> pero no me acuerdo
<bundor> este es el canal #ubuntu-es
<_flamen_> wenas a todos
<CatalanGuy> chicos cuanta capacidad recomendais para particion /  ubuntu 12.04
<Kujah> hola de nuevo
<Kujah> hay alguien?
<buenaventura> CatalanGuy: qué vas a tener en esa partición?
<buenaventura> vas a separar home, boot, usr... ?
<buenaventura> qué uso le vas a dar a la máquina?
<CatalanGuy> buenaventura, pues solo / /home swap y el resto datos
<CatalanGuy> es decir: una SSD para /, /home y swap, y un HDD 2TB para datos
<CatalanGuy> qué me recomendas
<buenaventura> con unos 15gb tendría que alcanzar para el raíz, y hasta sobrar
<Deckon> buenas
<buenaventura> en todo caso, usa lvm para gestionar el espacio en disco para poder aumentar el espacio fácilmente en caso de ser necesario, aunque 15 creo que es más que suficiente
<_FLamen_> BUENAS A TODOS
<Guest20657> problema con doom 3 en ubuntu 11.10, me pide un codigo para arrancar la partida y cuando lo pongo me dice que es incorrecto, alguien me puede dar una mano?
<Kujah> hola
<VADER> hola chanel
<Kujah> hola vader
<Kujah> no esta focus?
<VADER> <Kujah> hola
<Kujah> usas ubuntu vader?
<VADER> yesss obvioo pos papa o fedora depende de lo ke este o tenga ke acer
<_FLamen_> fedora
<VADER> o de lo ke este aprendiendoo
<_FLamen_> es una mierda
<_FLamen_> lo tengo yo
<_FLamen_> y no lo indstlao
<_FLamen_> prefiero
<VADER> fedora una mierda entonces no lo saves usar
<Kujah> fedora es otra version de linux?
<_FLamen_> ubuntu 11.04
<VADER> asi es
<VADER> fedora es como la version para usuarios normales de red
<VADER> no para servers
<Kujah> yo esque quiero aprender a programar y eso
<CatalanGuy> gracias buenaventura
<Kujah> pero no se por donde empezar
<Kujah> para programar aqui en ubuntu
<Deckon> Kujah: eso lo puedes hacer en cualquier distro
<Kujah> ya, pero en windows prima visual basic
<Kujah> y paso
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Kujah> necesito un reto
<Kujah> lo que pasa es que dicen que se puede hacer en cualquier editor de texto y luego bajarte un compilador
<Deckon> Kujah: vim, nano, genay, emacs, eclipse, etc..tu escoje
<Kujah> Deckon quisiera algo no demasiado complicado para comenzar
<Kujah> que me recomiendas?
<Deckon> Kujah: pues a mi me gusta geany y sublimetext
<Deckon> Kujah: pero en realidad no soy programador para darte una verdadera configuracion
<Kujah> y el lenguaje?
<Kujah> me refiero a un lenguaje no demasiado complicado
<Deckon> Kujah: a mi varios developers me han recomendado iniciar con python y es en eso en lo que estoy
<Kujah> he leido un manual de C++ y la verdad, entre tanta explicacion no me entero de todo lo que yo quisiera
<m4v> pueden mover esta conversación a #ubuntu-es-cafe? no es relevante al topic del canal.
<Kujah> me expulsaron?
<m4v> Kujah: no, saliste vos solo.
<Kujah> esque me salio un mensaje raro de desconexion
<Kujah> pense que como digiste que hablasemos en otro channel, pues por eso pense que me expulsaron de este
<m4v> Kujah: nadie te expulsó, podés continuar la charla en #ubuntu-es-cafe en vez de ocupar este canal?
<m4v>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Kujah> entre en ubuntu es cafe como me digiste y estaba solo
<Kujah> no hay nadie alla
<Kujah> ¿que conversaciones se permiten tener aqui?ç
<m4v> no te veo en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Kujah> me sali cuando no vi a nadie
<m4v> Kujah: ninguna, este canal es para soporte.
<buenaventura> #ubuntu-es-cafe: Total of 16 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 16 normal]
<Kujah> entiendo
<Kujah> ahora veo 16 personas en ubuntu es cafe
<_FLamen_> ahy chicas
<_FLamen_> o no ?
<VADER> yaa
<VADER> en ke estavamoss
<VADER> linux la yeba papa
<VADER> ubuntu 11.4 ta bonitoo la interfas grafica es hermosaa
<m4v> VADER: este canal es para soporte, la charla es en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<VADER> oaks
<jmanuel_cool> saludos personas
<Pocitano> alguno sabe si se puede instalar KDE 4.8 en ubuntu Maverick? en google solo se habla de 4.6
<Deckon> si compilas claro que lo puedes tener
<rolonavarta> pero por medio de PPA?
<fosco_> rolonavarta, hay muy pocas diferencias, no creo que valga la pena romperse la cabeza en eso
<[|HuGO|]> fosco_, +1
<guampa> mas teniendo en cuenta que a Maverick le queda un mes de actualizaciones
<Deckon> lol
<hashashin> nas
<rolonavarta> nbbbbn
<rolonavarta> hhhhuuuul
<rolonavarta> perdon es mi hijo escribiendo!!
<rolonavarta> entiendo lo de KDE fosco_ gracias x el dato!
<selina2> hola
<ivedci89> se puede desde ubuntu hacer creer a un router que mi IP es otra?
<[|HuGO|]> ivedci89, señor ninja, si se explica mejor quizás pueda ayudarle
<ivedci89> jajaja
<ivedci89> hogo!  es lo que ya sabes
<ivedci89> *  [|HuGO|]
<ulritx> buenas
<XuMuK> [|HuGO|]: es el del router de los vecinos creo
<ulritx> tengo un problema grabando mi escritorio
<[|HuGO|]> hahaha así veo
<ulritx> con cualquiera de los programas disponibles
<ulritx> las animaciones de ventanas se ven mal hasta el punto de que el vídeo es inservible
<ulritx> no se como podría describir los fallos
<[|HuGO|]> que usas para las animaciones?
<ivedci89>  tengo un router que solo deja entrar al setup a la IP 255.255.255.255 algo ilogico, pero asi me qquedó configurado por error
<ulritx> nose
<ulritx> lo que hay por defecto en ubuntu 11.10
<[|HuGO|]> creo que el problema ulritx está en el hardware
<ulritx> imagino...
<ulritx> que debería hacer?
<ulritx> algún driver o algo?
<[|HuGO|]> que características tiene tu maquina?
<ulritx> graficos:
<ulritx> GeForce 9800 GT/PCI/SSE2
<ulritx> creo que es lo más relevante
<ulritx> necesitas algun dato más?
<[|HuGO|]> ram?
<ulritx> 3,9 GiB
<ulritx> sobremesa BTW
<[|HuGO|]> ulritx, instalaste el controlador que sugiere ubuntu?
<ulritx> eso creo
<ulritx> espera q mire
<ulritx> vale
<ulritx> hay 2
<ulritx> se supone que ya tengo soporte para 3 d
<ulritx> porq unity va bien
<ulritx> pero hay otro
<ulritx> version current-updates
<ulritx> deberia instalar ese?
<[|HuGO|]> prueba
<ulritx> son los 2 muy parecidos en cuanto a descripcion y tal
<ulritx> ok
<[|HuGO|]> ulritx, antes dame la salida de este comando. glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<ulritx> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<ulritx> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9800 GT/PCI/SSE2
<ulritx> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 280.13
<ulritx> OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<ulritx> OpenGL extensions:
<[|HuGO|]> y de este, mandamelos en pastebin.
<[|HuGO|]> lspci | grep VGA
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como tener el ubuntu classic en el 11.10
<[|HuGO|]> cesar18, no se si te servira esto http://hramos.comoj.com/blog/?p=77
<cesar18> es q con el unity me da la sensacion de tener el pc mas lento
<cesar18> hugo : eso es en el 11.04
<[|HuGO|]> como desinstalo todas las aplicaciones que vienen con ubuntu, que acabo de instalar xfce y quiero dejar solo esos softwares
<mimecar> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<mimecar> !purexfce
<kubot> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<[|HuGO|]> ty
<mimecar> necesitarás conexion a la red en esa máquina
<mimecar> y es posible que no tengas alguno de los programas que vienen con ubuntu de serie
<[|HuGO|]> lo dices por networkmanager?
<mimecar> entre otros
<mimecar> no tengo el listado a mano de lo que se queda
<[|HuGO|]> y si instalo wicd antes de hacer la desinstalación?
<mimecar> ya lo verás cuando pongas los comandos
<[|HuGO|]> mm
<CatalanGuy> hola
<polux9> Alguien por aki?
<mimecar> puede ser
<polux9> Alguien conoce un metodo para acceder por usb a la camara de un android y usarla como webcam en ubuntu?
<mimecar> no puedes hacerlo
<polux9> Hola mimecar
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar algun programa de Android que haga eso
<polux9> Aps pues lei un articulo y la verdad me quedo grande
<polux9> Un script para verla con ipwebcam pero no supe hacer correr el script
<mimecar> qué programa estas usando en Android?
<polux9> Ipwebcam
<mimecar> de donde has sacado el script?
<polux9> Te dejo el link?
<mimecar> pon el enlace si es un script oficial
<polux9> https://github.com/bluezio/ipwebcam-gst
<polux9> No se que oficialidad tenga pero ahi esta
<mimecar> te has leído el readme?
<polux9> Sip
<mimecar> has instalado el android sdk?
<polux9> Como te dije me quedo grande aun no he estudk
<polux9> *estudiado
<mimecar> estas usando un teléfono como webcam, no es algo "sencillo"
<polux9> Todo sobre linux me siento newbie
<granjero> hola, tengo dos archivos en /var/log que están gigantes. daemon.log y syslog.1
<granjero> 3,4 GB y 4,6GB
<granjero> que pasa si los borro?
<init> son logs, no pasa nada,
<mimecar> granjero: que volverán a crecer rápido
<mimecar> polux9: si estas empezando es más sencillo que uses una webcam normal
<granjero> el tema es en / tiene 15GB y ahora acusa tener 1,4mb libre
<Nax>  /win 32
<Nax> ups
<granjero> tengo que hacer algo ya
<mimecar> granjero: corrige el error de esos archivos
<mimecar> aunque los quites volverán a crecer
<polux9> Ok mimecar estudiare y volvere a intentar me rehuso a pah
<polux9> *pagar
<polux9> ;)
<mimecar> polux9: una webcam pueden ser 20 euros
<init> compraste un android, demasiado!
<polux9> Es as el desafio que nada? No quiero ser user forever ;)
<mimecar> empieza con cosas sencillas
<init> no sabes caminar y quieres correr
<granjero> mimecar no encuentro errores en los logs esos....
<granjero> solo info del systema
<init> OMG
<mimecar> tienes errores seguro
<mimecar> o no tendríasn esos tamaños
<init> leiste 5 gbs tan rapido?
<init> xD
<mimecar> init: tu no puedes?
<init> no
<init> leer 1gb por minuto¿?
<granjero> hice un tail -500
<init> genial, que hd tienes que lee tan rapido? XD
<granjero> y vi las ultimas 500 lineas del log
<init> ah
<init> pense que fue TODO el log
<init> jajaja
<granjero> no no
<granjero> que pasa si borro los archivos?
<granjero> se vuelven a generar?
<init> nada, simplemente luego se re-generan luego
<granjero> yo porque ahora tengo que dejar la maquina en produccion
<init> :P
<granjero> ok
<granjero> sudo rm /var/log/daemon.log
<granjero> y listo?
<init> si?
<granjero> gracias
<granjero> salud!
<init> ??
<init> Nax: manteneme informado
<init> ;D
<xoan> $GB de log, eso sí que es raro...
<xoan> *4GB
<Deckon> O.0
<Deckon> no te lo creo, pasa captura
<xoan> yo no, lo dijeron antes
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<k89l34> Me gustaria descargarme la ultima versión de Ubuntu con KDE, pero no sé si haya algún problema de incompatibilidad con el software a instalar, dado que a veces he mirado que viene software para KDE y otro para GNOME. Qué opinan al respecto?
<m4v> k89l34: kubuntu no viene con software de GNOME, solo KDE.
<m4v> después podes instalar algo de gnome, pero no viene con algo de gnome por defecto.
<k89l34> veo
<k89l34> pero habría algun problema de compatibilidad de software como lo planteo en la pregunta si yo descargara kUBUNTU?
<Deckon> ninguno, solo la estetica hasta sierto punto
<mimecar> si necesitas un programa lo instalas y ya está
<m4v> no se a que tipo de incompatibilidad te refieres
<k89l34> me refería a que en el centro de software  me parece a ver visto en ocasiones que hay programas para KDE y otros parar GNOME
<mimecar> k89l34: si instalas las dependencias, da igual que sean de KDE o Gnome
<Deckon> k89l34: asi es, pero puedes usarlos sin ningun problema en otros entornos
<k89l34> ya veo
<k89l34> muchas gracias !
<CatalanGuy> puedo volver con el tema de windows - linux comparticiones?
<CatalanGuy> sabeis del proyecto ext2Fsd?
<CatalanGuy> para tener acceso desde windows a sistemas de ficheros ext2,3,4 , tanto de lectura como escritura
<CatalanGuy> es justo lo que buscaba
<CatalanGuy> :0
<mimecar> comprueba que ese driver funcione bien (en la escritura)
<mimecar> consigues lo mismo haciendo una particion común
<CatalanGuy> te refieres a uan particion ntfs
<CatalanGuy> ?
<CatalanGuy> es que yo lo que quiero es compartir una particion ext4 pq ext4 usa utf-8, mientras k windows no
<CatalanGuy> windows tiene su propio codificacion
<CatalanGuy> utf-16
<CatalanGuy> no sé por qué pero es asi
<CatalanGuy> luego si compartes una particion NTFS entre ubuntu y windows
<CatalanGuy> en un SO ves nombres con ñ y en la otra signos raros
<CatalanGuy> por eso me interesa ext4 y utf-8, por los nombres de los ficheros
<CatalanGuy> igual este no es el canal ideal para hablar de esto pero
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> cuando monto las particiones los caráctes especiales salen bien
<mimecar> si accedes desde windows a ext4, cualquier programa de windows puede escribir en esas particiones
<mimecar> programas buenos y malos
<CatalanGuy> perdona
<CatalanGuy> mimecar,
<CatalanGuy> como son las particiones que compartes entre windows y linux
<CatalanGuy> NTFS?
<mimecar> si
<CatalanGuy> y si escribes una ñ en un fichero desde windows
<CatalanGuy> me dices que en ubuntu ves la ñ igual?
<mimecar> si
<CatalanGuy> bueno igual es pq tengo puesto esto UUID=E8023EC5023E9910 /media/sda4 ntfs defaults,uid=1000,locale=ca_ES.utf8 0 0
<mimecar> NTFS usa utf-8?
<CatalanGuy> mira, lo copie de una web al principio cuando no tenia ni idea
<CatalanGuy> para montar la particion compartida
<CatalanGuy> supongo que fuerzas a que ntfs utilice codifiacion utf-8
<CatalanGuy> creo que es por esto que no veo las ñ entonces
<CatalanGuy> de todas formas utf-8 es el estandar unicode uuniversal de codificaicon de caracteres, son los jodidos de windows que no la respetan
<mimecar> es posible
<mimecar> creo que estas equivocado
<mimecar> tienes que poner la codificacion que usa windows
<mimecar> no la que te gustaría que usara
<mimecar> usa ntfs-config para montar las particiones
<CatalanGuy> es mi intencion es ir dejando atras windows
<CatalanGuy> trabajar basicamente en xubuntu
<CatalanGuy> por eso me interesa ir guardando los ficheros en utf-8 que es el encoding predeterminado de Linux
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no veo donde tienes el problema
<mimecar> si le pones bien la codificacion el sistema lo lee bien
<CatalanGuy> en todas las paginas de google que consulto para montar con ntfs-config se dice que tienes que añadir eso de utf-8
<mimecar> ntfs-config es una aplicacion grafica
<CatalanGuy> Puse en el fstab que monte automaticamente la particion NTFS del disco 1, con lo siguiente:
<CatalanGuy> /dev/sda3       /media/Documentos  ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=es_ES.utf8 0 0
<mimecar> no tienes que añadir nada
<mimecar> eso lo pones tu o ntfs-config?
<CatalanGuy> bueno manualmente
<CatalanGuy> sin ntfs config
<CatalanGuy> da igual
<CatalanGuy> si, creo que ntfs-config lo que hace es añadir esto: ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<CatalanGuy> me lo puedes confirmar?
<CatalanGuy> en /etc/fstab
<CatalanGuy> please
<mimecar> no estoy en linux
<CatalanGuy> ok
<mimecar> eso es lo que te ha añadido
<mimecar> o lo que has buscado que añade?
<CatalanGuy> lo ultimo
<CatalanGuy> tu tienes 2 particiones fisicas?
<CatalanGuy> una para linux y otra para windows
<CatalanGuy> ?
<mimecar> 2 para windows y 3 para linux
<CatalanGuy> que palo tener que reiniciar cada vez para cambiar no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> cada sistema usa sus aplicaciones
<rofocale_> wenas
<rofocale_> alguna gui para vnc que tenga a la mano izquierda una columna para añadir
<rofocale_> los usuarios que accedo
<Yadira-007> hola quisiera algun programa para editar mi musica (TAGS) audiotag tool servia antes pero ya no me funsiona
<mimecar> easytag
<rofocale_> nadie sabe de algun programa para vnc ?
<mimecar> rofocale_: vino no te funciona?
<Yadira-007> vinagre
<rofocale_> alguno mas completo ? lo que deseo es poder guardad los usuarios que cada dia entro.. con un nombre en ves de solo ips
<rofocale_> y tenerlos siempre ahi para acordarme quienes son
<mimecar> ya has buscado "vnc" en el centro de software?
<rofocale_> si y no sale muxo
<hashashin> nas
<Jakeukalane> hola, sé que esto es el soporte de ubuntu pero querría preguntar una duda que tengo sobre wine y que no he encontrado en google. pensaba que se podían hacer varios perfiles, como se puede hacer? (o en cualquier caso, como se llama eso porque por perfiles de wine no sale nada)
<Jakeukalane> *q
<ingeniero> buenas alguno de ustedes saben java
<omikron4> java se parece a otros como c++ propon la pregunta igual alguien sabe
<ingeniero> ok muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-23
<ingeniero> mira realize un applets que repita la N en todo la pantalla
<m4v> ingeniero: ##java sería un mejor canal, este es para soporte de Ubuntu
<ingeniero> el problema es que no se queda quieta
<ingeniero> problema mio no se  ingles :(
<omikron4> ingeniero: tendras que preguntar en java o java-es si es que existen
<ingeniero> no existe ese canal
<m4v> no conozco canales de java en español
<ingeniero> me pueden ayudar
<ingeniero> no he podido
<ingeniero> la n se borra
<omikron4> pos si no sabes ingles la programacion.. no se donde queda.. de todas formas en #java podras preguntar si alguien sabe español
<m4v> ni idea, no se nada de java
<ingeniero> ok
<emmanuel_> hola
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<[|HuGO|]> Existe algo como visual studio para linux?
<khalid_> hola a todos los amigos me pregunta es  como puedo poner el fondo matrix en ubuntu 11.10
<netcat_> como hace zoom in y zoom out en fedora alguna herramienta recomendada?
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<netcat_> como hace zoom in y zoom out en fedora alguna herramienta recomendada?
<fosco_> buenas
<liher> hola a todos
<liher> alguien sabe si es posible descargar una version de ubuntu que contenga las actualizaciones hasta hoy para no tener que descargarlas desde internet una vez hecha la instalacion?
<liher> hola?
<cosmopolytan> buenas! alguien me podria recomendar algun conversor de formatos que sea bueno,facil de usar?
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como editar el menu en el 11.10
<CatalanGuy> nos dias
<CatalanGuy> acabo de descubrir por que va lento mi particiones en ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> mi disco duro es wd20ears con af 4k
<CatalanGuy> particione mal
<CatalanGuy> a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo?
<cosmopolytan> disculpen! saben de algun conversor de video que pase a 3gp?...descargue winff y no sirve
<CatalanGuy> Un consejo: no compréis HDD de Western Digital
<CatalanGuy> http://blog.marcelofernandez.info/2010/06/discos-rigidos-con-sectores-de-4kb-en-linux/
<Jakeukalane> hola, a veces me sale por consola cuando intento instalar un programa que ya se encuentra instalado y que ha sido fijado como instalado manualmente lo cual creo que afecta si ese paquete se tiene que actualizar. como podría hacer para que cambie de estado y no se fije como instalado manualmente?
<debsan> Jakeukalane, qué comando usaste para instalar el paquete ?
<Jakeukalane> apt-get install
<debsan> no entiendo cuál es el problema ?
<debsan> !
<Jakeukalane> que se fija como instalado manualmente algo que ya estaba instalado y creo que eso afecta a si se tiene que actualizar
<Jakeukalane> son programas que ya estaban instalados y yo no lo sabía
<Jakeukalane> bueno otra pregunta: como puedo hacer para tener diferentes perfiles en wine? he googleado pero no encuentro respuesta a esta aparentemente fácil duda
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, has mirado en winecfg?
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> en la web wineconf y en el programa winecfg
<fosco_> pues entonces sólo se me ocurre con diferentes usuarios
<Jakeukalane> y como se crean diferentes usuarios en wine?
<fosco_> no no, usuarios del sistema
<debsan> Jakeukalane, tenías un programa instalado, pero lo volviste a instalar con apt-get install "programa" -> conclusión no se ha instalado nada, no hay problema.
<Jakeukalane> debsan, ok, pensaba que "instalado manualmente" afectaba en algo. muchas gracias
<Jakeukalane> fosco_, no hay nada para hacer perfiles? yo pensaba que sí
<debsan> Jakeukalane, dónde aparece ese mensaje de instalado manualmente ?
<Jakeukalane> en terminal: "fijado X como instalado manualmente"
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, ese mensaje implica que el paquete no se desinstalará automáticamente cuando ya no sea necesario, sólo se desinstalará si tú lo pides expresamente
<Jakeukalane> bueno, no creo que haya ningun problema entonces
<Jakeukalane> bien, encontré lo de wine. no se llaman perfiles sino que es cambiar la variable wine prefix
<Jakeukalane> gracias a debsan y fosco_  por la ayuda
<tron_> Hola amigos, aah hace ya tamto tiempo que no entro!
 * iUs3r helow
<jmanuel_cool> saludos amigos, amigas, conocidos, conocidas, desconocidos, desconocidas, afines, similares y/o conexos
<CatalanGuy> brb
<VADER> hola chanel
<VADER> cual es el nmbre del canal de charla de ubuntu español ??? por fa
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Deckon> buenas
<Nax> !ot --info
<kubot> ot→offtopic - creado por m4v el 2008-08-02 03:24:46 - editado por última vez por m4v en 2012-01-25 20:07:09 - tiene 2 revisiones - Usos: 1406 - Categoría: es
<Nax> !offtopic --info
<kubot> offtopic - creado por m4v el 2008-07-06 22:39:13 - editado por última vez por m4v en 2012-01-25 19:13:35 - tiene 7 revisiones - Usos: 1474 - Alias: ot, soporte, support#ubuntu-es-ops, ligar, off-topic, cafe - Categoría: es
<Nax> :D
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<[|HuGO|]> Hola, necesito ayuda
<Deckon> !give [|HuGO|] ask
<kubot> Deckon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, mira ayer termine de configurar mi Xubuntu hize un reboot y ahora nisiquiera me alcanza a iniciar lightdm
<[|HuGO|]> muestra que inicio wicd, bluetooth, pulseaudio y queda en chequeando el estado de la bateria
<[|HuGO|]> y ahi queda.
<Deckon> revisa tus logs a ver que errores encuentras
<dylan66> hace control+alt+f2 a ver si va uan tty
<Deckon> ho si me falto esa parte XD
<[|HuGO|]> dylan66, puedo ingresar al sistema mediante consola en otra tty
<[|HuGO|]> mira, tengo pensado que puede haber sido donde hize un dist-upgrade puede ser?
<Deckon> el dist-uograde es para pasar de una version a otra de la distro
<Deckon> *dist-upgrade
<[|HuGO|]> creo que eso fue lo que me alteró el sistema
<Deckon> y si
<[|HuGO|]> porque en el log me muestra una serie de errores
<[|HuGO|]> muchísimos
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, no hay forma de hacer un downgrade?
<Deckon> en ubuntu, la verdad que ni idea
<[|HuGO|]> ok
<dylan66> ahora hace un aptitude -f install
<dylan66> a ver que te dice
<[|HuGO|]> dame un seg
<[|HuGO|]> hizo algo pero la verdad que no sale nada.
<dylan66> ahi te tendria que dar la solucion
<dylan66> los paquetes que hay que eliminar y los que hay que instalar
<dylan66> estas como root?
<[|HuGO|]> me dice que hay 0 de todo
<[|HuGO|]> no se necesita instalar, actualizar ni eliminar
<[|HuGO|]> correcto
<dylan66> intenta instalar gnome desktop
<dylan66> con el comando
<[|HuGO|]> dylan66, si me deja
<curiousx> [|HuGO|]: uname -a
<dylan66> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<[|HuGO|]> curiousx, sale el hostname con la version del kernel y el protocolo etc
<curiousx> escribi todo es aca
<[|HuGO|]> Linux hugo-ubuntucl 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<curiousx> tenes que instalar el kernel 3.2.x con el no tendras problemas con la bateria, ni con todo lo que administra ACPI
<curiousx> en la dist-upgrade te instalo ese kernel
<[|HuGO|]> eso veo.
<curiousx> quizas antes tenias un kernel 2.6.38 que es el ultimo que anduvo bien con las baterias y ACPI
<[|HuGO|]> curiousx, el sistema lo instalé anoche asique no tengo que respaldar. Hare instalación limpia de Xubuntu para no mezclar programas de gnome y otras cosas.
<curiousx> como quiras, pero que version de xubuntu tenes ?
<[|HuGO|]> 11.10
<curiousx> pero, vas a tener que instalar el kernel 3.2.x si o si
<curiousx> o quedarte con 2.6.38
<[|HuGO|]> que kernel viene con la 11.10?
<curiousx> no lo se
<[|HuGO|]> curiousx, porque los problemas de acpi que me mostraba en terminal ahora no me lo mostraba antes
<[|HuGO|]> despues que hize el dist-upgrade me empezo a tirar todo eso
<curiousx> es por el kernel
<[|HuGO|]> curiousx, entiendo pero con el kernel predeterminado que venia Xubuntu 11.10 no me daba problemas
<[|HuGO|]> no creo que sea necesario instalar la 3.2.x
<curiousx> bien, entonces instalalo y no actulizes, aunque no se recomienda pero bue! esta en vos, como quieras
<mimecar> la 11.10 tiene el kernel 3
<[|HuGO|]> si el dist-upgrade me alteró el sistema esta claro, no hay mas
<[|HuGO|]> gracias chicos.
<curiousx> np
<mimecar> no has añadido repositorios externos verdad?
<[|HuGO|]> mimecar, lo único que hize último fue reemplazar nm por wicd y hacer un dist-upgrade, reinicie y nisiquiera iniciaba lightdm
<mimecar> cuantos paquetes te desinstaló wicd?
<[|HuGO|]> la verdad que no sabría decirte
<mimecar> si has hecho una instalacion limpia de xubuntu, para que pones wicd?
<curiousx> puede ser VPN o gps
<[|HuGO|]> quize reemplazar nm
<curiousx> gprs
<mimecar> si no te funciona el sistema, reinstala el paquete xubuntu-desktop
<[|HuGO|]> crees que haya sido wicd?
<[|HuGO|]> o dist-upgrade?
<mimecar> cualquiera de los dos
<curiousx> [|HuGO|]: es el kernel y no hay mas vueltas en el tema
<Deckon> yo votaria por dist-upgrade
<[|HuGO|]> yo igual creo que fue el dist-upgrade, gracias
<[|HuGO|]> mimecar, porque cúal es el paquete que no deberia eliminar wicd?
<curiousx> es sabido, cualquier linuxero sabe que tubimos problemas con ACPI y el kernel hasta hace poco
<mimecar> reinstala el paquete xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> curiousx: yo no he notado problemas con ACPI y el kernel 3.x
<curiousx> debe ser tu caso, yo si tuve y [|HuGO|] tambien
<Deckon> y si me preguntan a mi yo creo que los problemas continuan, yo uso el kernel3.2 y no noto mucha mejoria con el tema de la bateria
<curiousx> yo: Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:40:05 EST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<curiousx> pero es lo de menos el consumo execibo de la bateria
<curiousx> me toco un caso en el que ACPI no administraba bien el cooler y el equipo se apagaba por sobrecalentamiento
<tothem> quien me recomienda una distribucion para procesadores amd
<mimecar> tothem: cualquier distro
<fosco_> tothem, ubuntu
<debsan> ubuntu
<curiousx> seh cualquiera pero si tengo que sigerir una siempre sugiero ubuntu ultimate edition
<curiousx> especial para los que recien se inician con linux
<xangua> curiousx: aquí no está soportado
<tothem> ok gracias
<Ella025> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Ella025> ????
<Ella025> que?¿?¿?
<fosco_> hola
<Ella025> hola
 * jmanuel_cool is away: no me encuentro ahora cerca del equipo, cuando llegue lo mas seguro es que no avise y tampoco responda tu mensaje
<dimitruss> hola manes tengo ubuntu 11.10 tengo una lenovo z470 y tegno un problema con la wirelles
<dimitruss> la lap vino con windows 7 y reconocia mi tarjeta inalambrica y tenia un utilitario para levantar o bajar la wirelles y tambien un boton en fisico para desactivar y activar la wirelles pero en linux ubuntu y debian al preionar ese boton se desactiva la wirelles y cuando pongo para reactivar la wirelles ya no levanta la wirelles por mas que presione el boton
<mimecar> desactivala por software sólo
<dimitruss> pero ya me baje el windows jodeeer
 * jmanuel_cool is back (gone 00:42:16)
<dimitruss> osea cuando jalaba el boton tenia que regresar al windows volver a levantar la wirelles por ese software y regresar al debian o ubuntu y normal
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<dimitruss> si
<mimecar> no
<dimitruss> algun utilitario que algo alguna maravilla jaja
<dimitruss> bueno me faltaba actulaizar el kernel pero no esta tan desactualizado que digamos
<mimecar> has buscado informacion para activar tu tarjeta wifi en Ubuntu?
<Guest43616> mimecar: vengo del otro canal, estoy preguntando sobre kde, podemos continuar el chat aca como me decias?
<mimecar> si las dudas son de ubuntu, este canal
<mimecar> ubuntu-es-cafe es para otras cosas
<Guest43616> mimecar: si entendi, mejor instalo kde y aplicaciones kde desde repositorios oficiales?
<fosco_> dimitruss, depende del chipset exacto de tu wireless, pero posiblemente puedas encenderla con un comando
<mimecar> si, puedes usar el centro de software de ubuntu
<Guest43616> y la desinstalacion es limpia luego si no estoy contento, verdad?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> te quedara la configuracion de KDE en tu carpeta home
<Guest43616> mimecar: probaste ambos gnome y kde, cual es tu opinion?
<fosco_> dimitruss, sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower on, cambia wlan0 por el nombre que tenga tu interfaz wireless
<mimecar> KDE es más configurable
<fosco_> man iwconfig si quieres saber más
<Guest43616> y tanto, me impresiono y soluciono mis necesidades. voy a probarlo, mil gracias!
<Deckon> Guest43616: esas dudas siempre son de gustos
<dimitruss> no todavia no reacciona probare con el otro kernel
<Guest43616> deckon: para mi es la flexibilidad, la capacidad de adaptar todo el interfaz como quiera. gnome no es tan flexible en eso y para mi es importante
<Guest43616> otra cosa, porque elegir ubuntu en vez opensuse, mandriva, debian y tantas y tantas distros?
<Deckon> Guest43616: abra quienes te digan que es kde es el inflexible por que esto es cosa de gustos, si a ti te agrada mas kde pues dale, pero no es asi con todos, es eso a lo que voy
<mimecar> Guest43616: no hay ninguna ventaja especial
<rofocale_> wenas
<rofocale_> algun programilla para ver quien consume mas ancho de banda
<rofocale_> en una red local ?
<mimecar> rofocale_: entrar en tu router y verlo
<Deckon> Guest43616: la ventaja de ubuntu es que ya te da todo hecho practicamente, con otras distros tendrias que trabajar mas
<rofocale_> mimecar: una aplicacion para monitorizar ?
<Guest43616> estoy con dudas con la cantidad de opciones disponibles, por eso preguntaba. es ubuntu mas sencillo entonces
<mimecar> Guest43616: ""si""
<mimecar> rofocale_: tu router no lo permite?
<novato> hola a todos
<novato> tengo una duda sencilla
<mimecar> para monitorizar el ancho de banda de la red local tendrias que meter algun sniffer
<rofocale_> lo que pasa es que necesito una aplicacion para que varias personas puedan ver quien consume mas ancho de banda y no creo que sepan entrar al router y verlo
<rofocale_> ummm
<rofocale_> pensaba una aplicacion simple
<novato> respecto a ubuntu lo instale en mi laptop la vercion 10.10 pero no se como ago para que inverne como en windows y sin tener que volver a apagar y prender toda la maquina
<mimecar> novato: si usas Ubuntu 10.10 tienes que actualizar en un par de semanas
<mimecar> podras hibernar si en la instalacion has creado una particion de swap
<Guest43616> hay un software que no logro encontrar para ubuntu. se trata de un sistema de ocr para digitalizar textos al estilo ABBYY FineReader. saben de alguno?
<novato> por que si le doy invernar en linux despues que quiero entrar la pantalla se queda asi toda negra y tengo que apagar mi lap desde el boton para volver a entrar
<mimecar> Guest43616: busca en el centro de software OCR
<novato> que pasa si no se actualiza ubuntu 10.10??
<mimecar> que te quedaras sin actualizaciones
<mimecar> tienes unas dos semanas
<novato> y eso es malo?
<mimecar> si
<novato> que le pasa a ubunut ya no sirve?
<novato> o como?
<mimecar> no recibirás correcciones de los problemas que salgan
<mimecar> y cuando pase un tiempo no podras instalar programas
<mimecar> lo que no se es el tiempo que tardan en quitar los repositorios
<novato> pero es que temo que si lo actualizo luego no pueda hacer las mismas cosas que hasia aqui
<mimecar> novato: eso es decision tuya
<novato> es que nose si soporta los efecto de cubo y eso
<mimecar> podras hacer lo mismo
<novato> las otras verciones
<novato> pero cual es mas seguro
<novato> asi y una pregunta que es mas seguro hacer comprar con targeta dec credito por ubuntu o por windows??
<mimecar> cualquier version que tenga soporte
<mimecar> si el sistema esta bien protegido da igual
<mimecar> si no lo actualizas, ubuntu en principio
<novato> como?
<novato> es malo actualizar ubuntu
<novato> es que  por aquello de los virus y eso
<novato> y para hacer compras seguras por la red
<mimecar> malo no
<mimecar> tienes que tener siempre el sistema actualizado
<novato> entonces es mas seguro pagar por ubuntu?
<novato> con tarjeta?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado y no te metes en webs raras, si
<novato> o si me pueden robar mis datos
<mimecar> con un sistema actualizado y en webs seguras es dificil eso
<novato> ok
<Kujah> holaaa
<Kujah> alguien por ahi?
<fosco_> siempre
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> puede que si, puede que no
<Kujah> holas foso
<Kujah> fosco
<Kujah> me baje un ide de esos de python
<Kujah> y andaba liao
<Kujah> pero no se como hacer para que se ejecute
<Kujah> le puse extension .py y le di permisos
<mimecar> el programa no esta en los repositorios?
<Deckon> ./script.py
<Kujah> el terminal me da error
<Kujah> siempre lo hace
<Deckon> que error?
<Kujah> espera que te digo
<Kujah> este error
<Kujah> ./masedad.py: línea 1: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<Kujah> ./masedad.py: línea 1: `edad = int(raw_input("Dime tu edad: "))'
<mimecar> Kujah: eso es un IDE?
<Deckon> pues eso que hay eun error en la linea 1
<Kujah> pero lo he probado en un IDE y me lo ejecuta de maravilla
<fosco_> Kujah, posiblemente tu código esté mal y no le hayas indicado con qué intérprete de comandos debe ejecutarlo
<mimecar> le has dicho donde esta la ruta de python?
<Kujah> pero yo me refiero a que me lo ejecute no se, en una ventana, le di permisos de ejecucion le di a ejecutar y no aparece nada
<fosco_> prueba con wish ./script.py
<Kujah> ok pruebo
<Kujah> no tengo instalado wish
<Kujah> espera que lo instalño
<fosco_> mal vamos
<Kujah> mal?
<Kujah> me dice
<fosco_> wish es el intérprete de tcl
<Kujah> no se ha encontrado la orde whish
<mimecar> fosco_: eso no esta en el sistema base?
<Kujah> mira te pego lo que pone
<Kujah> xavalillo@ubuntu:~$ whish ./masedad.py
<Kujah> No se ha encontrado la orden «whish», quizás quiso decir:
<Kujah>  La orden «which» del paquete «debianutils» (main)
<Kujah>  La orden «wish» del paquete «tk8.3» (universe)
<Kujah>  La orden «wish» del paquete «tk8.4» (main)
<Kujah>  La orden «wish» del paquete «tk8.5» (main)
<mimecar> !paste Kujah
<kubot> Kujah: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fosco_> yo dije wish
<Kujah> me dice ahora que no lo tengo instalado y que se encuentra en los siguientes paquetes... etc etc
<Kujah> no lo pego para no molestar
<Kujah> espera lo instalo
<fosco_> seguro que no lo tienes? raro raro...
<Kujah> eso es malo?
<fosco_> prueba con python ./script.py
<Kujah> pruebo a ver
<Kujah> ahora siiiiiiiiii
<mimecar> entonces te falta la primera línea con la ruta al interprete
<Kujah> poniendo python si
<Kujah> y como se pone eso?
<fosco_> para que no te pase eso tienes que indicarle cual es el intérprete
<fosco_> pon en la primera linea esto:
<fosco_> #!/bin/python
<fosco_> y ya lo podrás ejecutar directamente con ./script.py
<mimecar> no era /usr/bin/...?
<fosco_> ahora no lo tengo claro
<fosco_> which python
<fosco_> así te aseguras
<Kujah> lo he puesto aver ahora
<Kujah> me da error otra vez
<OvaT> Alguien sabe que debo hacer, para que cada vez que monte una particion  lo haga en la misma carpeta?
<Kujah> me dice interprete erroneo
<Kujah> no existe el fichero o el directorio
<mimecar> Kujah: has puesto which python en la consola?
<Kujah> ahh
<Kujah> no lo puse
<Kujah> lo pongo
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> y mira la ruta
<Kujah> si
<Kujah> me ha contestado el terminal
<Kujah> con una direccion
<Kujah> /usr/bin/python
<Kujah> ahora si?
<mimecar> sustituye la ruta que tienes en el script por esa
<Kujah> ok
<Kujah> pruebo
<Kujah> me sigue dando el mismo error
<Kujah> ya lo arregle
<Kujah> gracias
<Kujah> le faltaba una barrita /
<Kujah> se me abrio un canal
<Kujah> ubotu no se que
<OvaT> REP: Alguien sabe que debo hacer, para que cada vez que monte una particion  lo haga en la misma carpeta?	
<OvaT>  solucionado
<mimecar> OvaT: el sistema me parece que ya hace eso por defecto
<Kujah> ree
<Kujah> ree
<Kujah> ree
<chilicuil> hola buenas tardes o/
<GridCube> ola
<rocky> ola
<Kujah> hola
<rocky> que tal
<rocky> eeeeeeeee aburrios
<Kujah> hola rocky
<Kujah> la cosa esta aburria hoy
<Kujah> si no fuese porque ando en ogame, no se que haria
<mimecar> Kujah: por ejemplo ver que ese usuario no está :P
<Kujah> :P
<Kujah> vaya
<Kujah> me despiste mimeca
<Kujah> usas ubuntu?
<mimecar> ubuntu, fedora, windows y android
<mimecar> lo normal
<Kujah> vata
<Kujah> vaya
<Kujah> yo fedora no lo use nunca
<Kujah> y android tampoco
<Kujah> pero si mi iphone jejejej
<Kujah> lo tengo pirateao
<chilicuil> mimecar: como cambias la contraseña en fedora?, he modificado directamente /etc/group y he tenido que deshabilitar selinux para volver a tener una instalacion usable :S, tampoco me habia funcionado chroot sobre un livdcd de ubuntu..., raro... =S
<rocky> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<chilicuil> la contraseña de root
<mimecar> te lo digo en cafe
<mimecar> !ot chilicuil
<kubot> chilicuil: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> :P
<adma> lalallalalla
<chilicuil> vale >_<0
<rocky> que decis
<adma> nada
<rocky> a
<adma> voss
<adma> jeje
<rocky> nada que me acabo de conectar
<rocky> yyyyyyyyyy...
<rocky> que me voy
<Kujah> holas cuanta gente ahora
<Kujah> da gusto
<Kujah> buscaba algo del estilo de aquel qbasic antiguo de msdos pero para el terminal, pero no se si lo hay
<x4> mmmm
<x4> ok
<rocky> eeeeeeeeeeee
<rocky>  ya e comido
<mimecar> rocky: no hace falta que des esos mensajes en el canal de soporte
<rocky> no me entero
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mansanken> buenas como va
<Deckon> o/
<rocky> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-24
<Pierrot> hola mundo como estan el dia de hoy
<selina2> bien
<gmnes> mejor que el mundo seguro!
<[|HuGO|]> como puedo instalar wicd y desinstalar nm sin dañar el sistema?
<sonny> donde puedo colocar una imagen de mi escritorio para poder hacer una pregunta?
<cousteau> no sé si wicd va muy bien...  network manager en general se las apaña, y creo que wicd está algo descontinuado, o que se usa poco
<cousteau> sonny, imagebin
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, :/ que busco algo mas ligero
<cousteau> "más ligero"?
<[|HuGO|]> sí
<cousteau> lubuntu es la versión ligera de ubuntu, y usa network manager
<sonny> porque la ventana de administrador de opciones config es demasiado grande q se ve en 2 escritorios?
<cousteau> no la puedes redimensionar?
<sonny> no se ve la barra de titulo
<sonny> pero solo de esa ventana, de cualquier otra si se ve completa
<cousteau> a ver?
<cousteau> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, corre algún tipo de efecto de escritorio en Xfce, por ejemplo ventanas gelatinosas etc?
<cousteau> en XFCE o en LXDE?
<[|HuGO|]> xfce
<sonny> http://imagebin.org/204924
<sonny> esa es la liga donde quedo la imagen
<cousteau> en XFCE creo recordar que tenía ventanas transparentes y algo más de composición
 * cousteau mira el link
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, sip tiene eso
<sonny> cabe mencionar q soy totalmente nuevo en Ubuntu
<cousteau> sonny, bien...  el problema es que la ventana no cabe
<cousteau> opción 1:  Alt + botón central del ratón para redimensionar ventanas
<sonny> estaba usando el 10.10, y cuando actualize a 11.10 ya no pude activar efectos a ventanas ni hacer girar el cubo
<cousteau> (o hacer clic en el borde y arrastrar)
<cousteau> ah, claro, compiz...  el nuevo ubuntu usa compiz para su escritorio y no se puede cambiar la configuración, creo
<cousteau> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<cousteau> hm, eso no era
<cousteau> bueno, no me acuerdo cómo iba, pero me parece que no es buena idea cambiar la config de compiz en ubuntu con unity
<sonny> estoy en una netbook, no puedo redimensionar manualmente
<cousteau> cómo que no?
<Artemis3> alt espacio flecha
<cousteau> no tiene ratón/touchpad?
<sonny> lo tomo de la esquina y no se puede hacer mas pequeña
<cousteau> ah, bien
<cousteau> y más grande?
<cousteau> es decir, se mueve?
<sonny> si tiene el touchpad
<cousteau> huy, a ver si te vas a haber cargado la decoración de ventanas...
<sonny> pero como no logro verle el borde no puedo moverla
 * cousteau no se sabe el comando para volverlo a poner
<cousteau> sonny, por eso, alt + botón central hace lo mismo que arrastrar en el borde
<cousteau> pero sin tener que llegar al borde
<sonny> ya pude maximizarla y se ve completa
<sonny> pero tendras idea de prq los efectos de quemar y eso ya no se ve donde ponerlos
<sonny> si te fijas en la imagen solo aparece la pestaña "general" y en 10.10 aparecian mas pestañas para añadir efectos
<cousteau> ya te digo que compiz lo usa unity para sus efectos, así que habrá cosas que no puedas cambiar
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, sabes como bajar la reslución de los iconos etc a 16bits?
<[|HuGO|]> del xorg
<cousteau> nope
<cousteau> a lo mejor en apariencia
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, donde esta alojado el xorg.conf?
<cousteau> o en gconf/dconf
<cousteau> [|HuGO|], si está, está en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cousteau> pero rara vez se usa, a lo mejor ni lo tienes
<[|HuGO|]> lo busqué ahi y no está
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, he logrado que xfce me consuma 104mb de ram
<[|HuGO|]> quiero ver cuanto puede dar
<cousteau> puf, eso yo diría que es hasta mucho
<cousteau> ¿y si pruebas lxde?
<[|HuGO|]> encuentro mucho mas fácil y mas personalizable xfce
<[|HuGO|]> yo encuentro que no es mucho lo que consume el arranque, tomando en cuenta que es un Intel Atom N230 de 1.6ghz con 1GB en ram
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, cómo encuentras que me quedo?
<cousteau> creo que está bien
<cousteau> xfce debería ir bien
<cousteau> pero lxde será incluso más ligero
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, http://imageshack.us/f/850/capturadepantalla240312.png/
<[|HuGO|]> lo sé, pero la personalización no me gusta para nada
<[|HuGO|]> creo que me ha quedado guapo y ligero a la vez hahaha
<cousteau> [|HuGO|], por qué no pones a conky una lista de procesos ordenados por consumo de memoria?
<[|HuGO|]> está ordenado por consumo de CPU
<[|HuGO|]> cpu-ram
<cousteau> yo es que en mi conky tengo 2 listas de 3 elementos, con consumo de cpu y de ram
<cousteau> en una ordeno por cpu y en la otra por ram
<[|HuGO|]> em, yo agregue los 5 primeros procesos más altos por consumo de cpu ordenado y ram aleatorio
<cousteau> yo pondría las 2 listas, así sabes quién está usando toda la ram
<[|HuGO|]> mm puede ser
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, me apareció un proceso llamado update-apt-xapi
<[|HuGO|]> que me está consumiendo harto
<cousteau> sí, es un pesado
<cousteau> yo lo desinstalé
<[|HuGO|]> Qué es eso'
<cousteau> porque no sabía qué hacía, y me parece que es prescindible
<cousteau> es lo que hace que cuando buscas un programa en el centro de software, te aparezcan resultados inmediatamente
<[|HuGO|]> mmm
<cousteau> te retrasa más de lo que te acelera las búsquedas
<[|HuGO|]> creo que lo desinstalaré
<[|HuGO|]> no utilizo gráficos para instalar packages
<cousteau> pero bueno...  no sé si es del todo aconsejable...  yo consultaría con un experto antes
<cousteau> ah, entonces sí
<[|HuGO|]> mañana averiguare mas sobre el proceso
<cousteau> mi conky se ve así:  http://imagebin.org/204930
<cousteau> (lo que me recuerda, es tardísimo...  buenas noches)
<fernando__> hola
<fernando__> esta mi clave de root desabilitada por defecto
<orlando> l
<orlando> alguien aki?
<fernando__> dime
<fernando__> hay mas gente en el canal de ingles
<orlando> jajaja
<orlando> siii pero yo no hablo ingles
<fernando__> yo estaba justo preguntando ahi algo sobre cambiar mi clave
<orlando> asi que ese es el problema
<fernando__> yo puedo preguntar por ti o dime y yo veo si se
<orlando> pues no yo no tengo ninguna pregunta solo entre para ver que pasaba por aqui
<orlando> es la primera vez que entro
<orlando> ya que acabo de instalar este S.O. en mi makina
<fernando__> y tienes el xchat o como estas chateando por aqui
<orlando> pues si aki tiene integrado el chat
<orlando> apenas estoi experimentando
<fernando__> que yo sepa el ubuntu no trae xchat yo lo baje de su software center seguro que tu lo instalastes en espaniol
<orlando> no lo que pasa que yo no tengo el ubuntu
<orlando> yo tengo el mint
<fernando__> no lo conosco
<orlando> aa pues ese uso yo
<orlando> solo estoi probando s o nuevos ya que aqui solo se usa el windows
<fernando__> a mi me gusta que linux es mas seguro
<fernando__> no se meten virus como en windows
<orlando> sii sii por eso m puse a investigar nuevas opciones
<orlando> i llegue con linux mint
<orlando> pq m dijeron q era algo facil de usar y pues lo estoi probando
<fernando__> seguro esta basado en debian
<orlando> la vdd no se mucho de esto
<orlando> apenas estoi aprendiendo
<fernando__> es mas automatizado osea asi como el ubuntu menos comandos que tipear para obtener lo que quieres
<fernando__> tendra un buen administrador de packetes
<orlando> oues no se
<orlando> pues no se
<orlando> pero es mui sencillo de usar
<orlando> y m gusta saber que es seguro
<fernando__> practica usando la linea de comandos para obtener mas control sobre lo que hace el software es bonito aprender
<orlando> si es bonito aprender pero el problema es cuando
<orlando> siempre has usado windous
<orlando> i no sabes nada mas que entrar a internet usar la paketeria de office i solo eso
<fernando__> leyendo se aprende mas rapido que solo probando
<orlando> algun libro o revistas que me recomiendes?
<orlando> o alguna pagina de internet?
<fernando__> pues tu mismo linux debe tener paginas de manuales
<fernando__> tipea en una consola el comando man
<fernando__> y lo que quieres aprender
<orlando> bueno pues empesare a leer un pokoo mas
<orlando> para aprender sobre esto
<orlando> que es demaciado interesante
<fernando__> ya y si tienes preguntas de lo que sea pregunta en el chat o suscribete a foros
<orlando> pues sii eso hare el problema d los foros es q hablan ingles
<fernando__> mira por ejemplo esta pagina habla de todos los linux que hay http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mint
<fernando__> esa habla mint en particular dice que si esta basado en debian
<fernando__> es cierto la mayoria de ayuda esta en ingles, pero hay canales como estos en espaniol aunque parece que ahora todos estan en otra cosa y tambien por la hora
<orlando> bueno pues chekare la pagina haber que encuentro
<orlando> i si creo que es por la hora que ya no ai nadie aki bueno donde yo estoi es como la 1 am
<orlando> pero vere que encuentro mañana de todas maneras seguire probando para ver cual se m hace el mejor
<orlando> pero windows ya no
<orlando> i el detalle es que aki el unico que se usa es windows o bien la malloria
<fernando__> y se meten virus mas facilmente por eso mas servidores usan linux
<orlando> pero aki en mexico la mayoria usa windows
<fernando__> igual en peru y en casi todos lados
<fernando__> por eso los anunciantes crean virus para windows y no para linux porque la mayoria no lo usa
<orlando> pues si eso algo bueno
<orlando> que linux no tenga virus
<orlando> se m hace algo seguroo
<orlando> en todo sentido
<fernando__> asi es hay que aprenderlo a usar bien nomas, tu linux tiene una opcion llamada software center o algo asi para buscar programas que instalar
<orlando> pues buecare para ver qu encuentro
<orlando> pq si hacen falta prgramas
<orlando> o juegos
<fernando__> juegos casi no hay en linux
<fernando__> hay juegos pero sensillos o algunos se pueden emular con wine pero no correrian = que con windows
<orlando> siii siii ese es alguno de los problemas
<orlando> esq la vdd es como todo
<orlando> tiene sus pro i sus contra
<fernando__> tiene que ver algo con que directx no es de codigo abierto
<fernando__> opengl si por eso uno de los mejores juegos que se puede jugar es quake 3 o sus mods como urban terror
<orlando> pues ai que seguir probando
<orlando> poco a pockito ire conociendoo
<josevicente> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<josevicente> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<orlando> ola
<fosco_> buenas
<orlando> alguin aki
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<rocky> eeeeeee
<rocky> olaaaaaaaaaa
<rocky> hola
<rocky> eeee
<rocky> no ai nadie
<rocky> creo que si que no ai nadie
<Goku> uBOTu-fr: pon +q a esta «cosa», por dios
<rocky> she
<rocky> che
<rocky> eeeeeee hola+olaaaaaaa
<saw> hola buenas alguien podria ayudarme con buze please
<mimecar> qué es buze?
<saw> ya me imagino que no es el sitio adecuado pero por el privi...
<saw> es un programa p2p de intercambios torrent
<saw> parece que hay problema de puertos y no se como solucionarlo
<mimecar> tendras que abrir los puertos en tu router
<saw> perdon no es buze,es vuze
<saw> si estuve leyendo mucho y se que es problema de nat
<saw> = puerto tcp
<saw> la cosa es que no sere capaz por mi mismo de solucionarlo
<mimecar> entra en tu router y abre los puertos que necesites
<saw> gracias por el consejo mimecar
<saw> pero no sabria como hacerlo
<mimecar> si usas un cortafuegos en ubuntu también tendras que abrirlos ahí
<mimecar> en un navegador web, el router suele estar en la direccion
<mimecar> 192.168.0.1
<saw> no se uso cortafuegos y si lo uso no se donmde esta
<mimecar> te pedira un usuario y un password (que tienes que tner)
<mimecar> configura primero el router
<saw> como lo hago
<saw> que es establecer modo +q?
<mimecar> una proteccion
<saw> para?
<mimecar> evitar pegar mucho texto
<mimecar> parece que he escrito demasiado rápido
<saw> ??
<saw> eso es inevitable a no ser que peguemos en pastebin
<mimecar> si pegas mucho texto en el canal te silencia
<saw> ahora te lo quito
<saw> jaja
<saw> 1º te lo da ,ahora te lo quita
<mimecar> entra en la direccion 192.168.0.1
<mimecar> es una proteccion temporal de 1 minuto
<saw> para que
<mimecar> para evitar que se pegue mucho texto
<saw> tambien podemos ir al privado ?
<Goku> mimecar: donde podría encontrar el source de uBOTu-fr?
<mimecar> saw: entra en el router y abre los puertos
<mimecar> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Goku> digo uBOTu-fr, no kubot
<mimecar> no se donde estará ese codigo
<saw> gracias mimecar esto ya me lo habias dicho
<saw> y te respondi...
<Goku> bueno :]
<saw> no se hacerlo por mi mismo
<mimecar> sabes abrir un navegador web?
<saw> necesitaria bastante ayuga""
<saw> si a eso aun llego
<saw> jejej menos mal
<mimecar> pon la direccion IP del router
<saw> como la obtengo?
<mimecar> te la he puesto antes varias veces
<saw> ahh esa era la mia?
<cousteau> probablemente sea  192.168.1.1  ó  192.168.0.1  o a lo mejor  192.168.0.128
<mimecar> esa es una de las posibles ip's del router
<saw> vale y despues?
<mimecar> pones el usuario y el password
<mimecar> si no están debajo del router, a investigar por la red
<saw> que usuario y que pass...
<cousteau> para saberlo seguro, clic derecho al icono de la conexión (el que pone ↑↓ o el que sale como )))) ), "Info. de la conexión", "Ruta predeterminada"
<cousteau> saw, probablemente "admin", "admin"
<cousteau> ¿tienes las instrucciones del router?  seguro que esos datos vienen
<saw> no las tengo
<mimecar> búscalas por internet
<saw> ok
<saw> vale creo quees la 192.168.1.1
<saw> me pide usuario y contraseña
<saw> cuales he de meter
<mimecar> saw: lees las respuestas?
<saw> ??
<mimecar> si la que te ha dicho cousteauno te funciona
<mimecar> mira si estan debajo del router
<mimecar> o por la red si tienen una contraseña genérica
<saw> admin?
<saw> volvere a mirar
<saw> http://192.168.1.1 está solicitando un nombre de usuario y una contraseña. El sitio dice:
<saw> **********
<saw> y me sale una contraseña
<saw> sera esa ?
<mimecar> el router no te va a decir la contraseña que tiene
<saw> entonces que es eso?
<mimecar> has puesto como usuario admin y contraseña admin ?
<saw> todavia no he probado
<saw> tengo que hacerlo?
<mimecar> si quieres abrir puertos si
<saw> ok
<buenaventura> no tienes el manual del router?
<saw> parece que no funciona me devuelve la misma nota
<saw> cuantos digitos tiene la contraseña del router?
<mimecar> busca por la red si tiene un usuario / contraseña genéricos
<saw> lo pregunto por que yo tengo una contraseña para cuando conecto a internet ,vaya a ser que sea eso
<mimecar> te conectas con un router o con un modem 3G?
<saw> creo que es modem si
<saw> pero ya no me preguntes si es 3g
<saw> jeje
<mimecar> si es un modem en principio no tienen cortafuegos
<mimecar> un modem 3G tiene limitado el ancho de banda, seguro que quieres usar programas p2p?
<saw> ya dije antes el problema que aparece cuando hago prueva de puertos es nat
<saw> puerto tcp erroneo
<saw> mimecar los dos primeros dias lo estuve usando y funcionaba 100%
<saw> ahora no se que ha pasado
<mimecar> te puede haber cerrado los puertos la operadora
<saw> porque?
<mimecar> los modems 3G tienen limitado el ancho de banda
<mimecar> ¿qué ha canbiado en tu sistema después de esos dos dias?
<saw> entonces por que funciono 100% los dos primeros dias?
<saw> ????
<saw> no se que decirte mimecar..
<saw> la velocidad?
<mimecar> has puesto actualizaciones en tu ubuntu o modificado archivos del sistema?
<saw> a parte de las caritas amarillas,y ahora rojas que no permiten ningun tipo de conexion
<mimecar> caritas?
<saw> te refieres a hacer un apt-get update etc....?
<mimecar> si
<saw> si
<saw> pues claro
<mimecar> qué caritas dices?
<saw> unas que aparecen en el vuze cuando hay problemas de puertos o de conexion
<saw> no querras que deje el sistema sin actualizar no'
<mimecar> te acuerdas qué paquetes se han instalado?
<saw> uffff
<saw> eso es imposible se habra instalado el paquete y su madreç
<saw> jeje
<saw> normalmente actualizo una vez por semana mas o menos
<mimecar> el modem lo normal es que no tenga cortafuegos
<mimecar> no se la cause de que te falle vuze
<mimecar> ¿qué ancho de banda te dan con ese modem 3G?
<saw> cuando entro en :asistente de configuracion de vuze,y efectuo prueba de puertos
<saw> aparece esto: probando puertos xxxxx........
<mimecar> estas usando el mismo puerto que los primeros dias?
<saw> error de NAT-connection to xx.xx.xxx.xxx:xxxxx(your computer) refused.
<saw> al menos yo no he cambiado nada
<saw> si quieres te envio una captura de pantalla para que veas las caritas rojas jejee
<mimecar> ¿qué tasa de transferencia te dan con ese modem 3G?
<saw> no lo se mimecar
<saw> aunque eso no creo que importe ahora
<mimecar> si que importa
<mimecar> si te dan 100 MB y lo superas
<mimecar> bajan la velocidad
<saw> el vuze por defecto viebne con velocidad ilimitada y se adacta a lo que hay
<mimecar> y es posible que limiten otros servicios
<saw> ya te digo que sin haber tocado nada funcionaba 100% los dos primeros dias
<saw> tal y como viene vuze de fabrica vamos...
<mimecar> puedes haber superado el valor de transferencias
<saw> ah y por eso me dejan ahora sin nada?
<mimecar> es una posibilidad
<saw> durante dos dias?
<saw> he bajado 8 peliculas mimecar
<mimecar> hasta que has superado tu límite
<saw> en fin no veo la solucion por ai
<mimecar> un modem 3G no es para descargar muchas cosas
<saw> mimecar me conecto a traves de un wiresless usb adapter
<mimecar> saw: aclarate
<saw> lo estoy haciendo
<mimecar> dices una cosa y cuando estamos un rato la opuesta
<saw> el router me imagino esta en casa de la vecina
<saw> si es a lo que te refieres
<mimecar> lo dices en broma verdad?
<saw> el que...
<mimecar> que no estas usando tu propia conexion wifi
<saw> a ver comparto la conexion
<Goku> lolazo, entonces como queres saber la clave?
<Goku> ah
<mimecar> entonces habla con la vecina y pidele la clave a ella
<Goku> saw: pero el router de quien es?
<saw> oye tu limitate ha respetarme ok¿
<Goku> deberia tener las instrucciones
<saw> aqui el unico lolazo seras tu
<Goku> ok
<saw> haber mimecar la conexion la pagamos yo y mi amiga
<Goku> PD: lolazo, no es un adjetivo
<saw> pierdete
<mimecar> busca el modelo de su router y si tiene usuario y contraseñas genéricos
<mimecar> sin esos datos ya has acabado
<saw> no te metas en lo que no te llaman
<Goku> saw: intento ayudarte, pero bueno, busca las instrucciones por google si no lo encuentras
<Goku> y vale, no me meto pues
<saw> mimecar claro que tengo esos datos
<Goku> que te ayude mimecar solo
<saw> chao
<mimecar> si los tienes entra en el interfaz del router
<Goku> bleh, no puedo evitar decirte, saw, puedes meter esos datos en la página de login?
<saw> te refieres a la contraseña wifi verdad mimecar?
<mimecar> no
<Goku> ...
<mimecar> al usuario y password del router
<saw> claro que tengo esos datos pero no aqui ahora mismo
<saw> ya te dije bien claro goku
<saw> no insistas mas
<Goku> intento ayudarte y pagas así
<saw> ni siquiera se la marca de ese router es ciestion de preguntarlo o de verlo
<Goku> cuando lolazo es una expresión, no un adjetivo
<Goku> ale adios pues
<mimecar> dejarlo ya los dos
<saw> eres pesadete ehhh
<Goku> sí :]
<saw> al fin y al cabo estamos conversando ,
<saw> si se arregla esta bien mimecar y si no ya habra tiempo
<saw> no es asi mimecar?
<saw> tambien se trata de pasar un rato agradable sin necesidad de faltar a nadie
<saw> vamos digo yo...
<Goku> pues ya está
<Goku> deja el tema
<saw> es que cuando se enpieza a decir payasadas ......
<mimecar> dejarlo ya
<saw> mimecar unicamente hablo contigo
<saw> mas bien no es dejarlo ,si no dejalo ya
<Goku> Si eres tú el que no deja de insistir..
<saw> bueno sabes que mimecar no hay problema... he probado transmission y me va de ole
<saw> la cosa es que me gustaba mas el vuze , no se era mas atractivo y esas cosas
<saw> pero transmission si me va bien
<saw> lo unico ,pues eso su interfaz es muy peladita ,muy sosa
<fosco_> lo importante es que cumpla su funcion
<saw> cierto fosco
<saw> pero bueno si esteticamente esta bien ,pues tampoco esta de mas no?
<fosco_> ya tengo mi conky acabado http://i.imgur.com/GwoW3.png
<fosco_> ha costado sacar las temperaturas, pero ha valido la pena :)
<saw> conky?
<saw> has probado con screenlets?
<saw> tambien es para lo mismo...
<fosco_> conky es más configurable
<fosco_> muestra lo que yo quiero y como yo quiero :)
<saw> bueno cuestion de gustos..
<saw> dicen que en screenlets hay mas por donde elegir
<fosco_> screenlets es más "eyecandy"
<saw> no se que signifiva eyecandy
<fosco_> agradable a la vista
<saw> ah ok
<saw> pero bueno a ti te gusta mas que cumpla su funcion...
<fosco_> ;)
<saw> jeje
<saw> bueno iva a decir una tonteria pero no se yo si vioene al caso....
<saw> pues bueno señores...
<saw> en el culo tengo flores....
<saw> jejeje
<saw> lo digo por lo del amigo goku que me llamo lolazo ehhh
<fosco_> el escritorio completo: http://i.imgur.com/7ttoN.jpg
<saw> es para que vean que aguanto una broma tambien
<saw> ohhh vamos a verlo si señor
<saw> mu wapo
<saw> me imagino hay iconos por ai escondidos no?
<saw> alguna barra o lago...
<saw> me gusta por que se ve limpio..
<fosco_> nop, lo manejo todo con el menú de escritorio de openbox y el lanzador alt+f2
<saw> ya y tienes que escribir ? cada vez que ....
<fosco_> en general no, tengo todos mis programas en el menu de openbox y los comandos personalizados sí que los escribo en el lanzador
<saw> ok
<saw> que programa de p2p usas ? jeje
<OvaT> fosco me pasa tu ".conkyrc"?
<OvaT> a cambio te doy el mio
<fosco_> OvaT: http://pastebin.com/eFTHAjJR
<fosco_> tendrás que modificarlo para que se ajuste a tu sistema
<saw> si eso te iva a decir
<OvaT> gracias
<saw> no funcionara en cualquier sistema claro
<saw> que p2p tienes fosco'
<hashashin> fosco_, el clock no se, pero la temp de las nvidia las saca directo conky
<hashashin> posi el clock tb, de la gpu de la ram y alguna cosa más XD
<saw> saben que programa de captura de pantalla viene por defecto en ubuntu 10.04?
<saw> o si viene alguno?
<saw> yo queria hacer una captura y no veo nada
<hashashin> saw, dale a impr pant/print screen en el teclado
<fosco_> hashashin? si? con que orden?
<fosco_> así podré simplificar un poco el código
<hashashin> fosco_, nvidia
<fosco_> veamos
<hashashin> fosco_, http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html ahi lo tienes todo
<saw> ya lo hice y nada
<saw> no funciona
<saw> es la tecla impr pa
<saw> que esta arriba de la tecla bloq num
<hashashin> fosco_, lo del clock, la mem y demás no se si funciona, pero la temp seguro lo uso desde hace tiempo
<hashashin> si saw
<saw> pues no parece que ocurra nada
<saw> cuando toco esa tecla lo unico que se escucha es un pitido
<hashashin> saw, gnome-screenshot en una consola, funciona?
<saw> no lo he probado ,pero juraria que tiene ....
<fosco_> ummm no me sale
<saw> bueno y si necesitara hacer una captura que hago...
<saw> hay varias cosas para descargar desde centro de sofware
<saw> pero antes de eso queria que me dijeran
<hashashin> saw, ejecuta gnome-screenshot
<saw> ..
<saw> si verdad?
<saw> si no lo tienes instalado no podras ejecutarlo..
<hashashin> fosco_, mmm puede ser que el de ubuntu no lleve soporte para nvidia?
<saw> pero hashashin... menudo nombrecito jeje
<fosco_> puede ser
<saw> me dices a mi que lo ejecute? perdona no te entendi bien...
<hashashin> si saw
<hashashin> XD
<saw> pero dime: para qu ?
<saw> no lo tengo instalado...
<hashashin> pues instalalo y funcionará la tecla
<saw> ahhhh
<saw> madre mia ,no sabia ni de que que hablabas
<hashashin> toi con dolor de muelas y medicao puede ser que no me exprese bien XD
<saw> jejejej
<saw> entonces estaras que hechas humo no?
<saw> como me preguntabas si funcionaba en una consola?....
<saw> tambien he visto que en centro de sofware hay varias pa ra descargar...
<hashashin> saw, sí para ver si estaba instalado y si lo estaba era que la tecla de habia desconfigurado seguramente
<saw>  no seria mejor optar por alguna de esas opciones'
<saw> ya te digo.... no esta instalado
<hashashin> saw, eso ya tu mismo, el que se pone por "defecto" es gnome-screenshot, pero si te apetece poner otro deberia funcionar igual...
<saw> supongo
<saw> pero en ubuntu ya viene algo instalado por defecto verdad?
<hashashin> fosco_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/1.8.1-2 este parece q si tiene
<VADER> holaaa
<hashashin> Add build dependency on libxnvctrl-dev | nvidia-settings to keep Conky in sync with Ubuntu.
<Kujah_> holas
<sonny> beun dia, alguien en la sala conoce una buena url para suscribirbe a podcasts y aprender ingles?
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien me puede echar una mano????...
<mimecar> !ask kisko
<kubot> kisko: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kisko> Por qué al iniciar ahora la pantalla me sale Kubuntu en vez de Ubuntu?...
<mimecar> porque has instalado kubuntu-desktop
<kisko> mimecar | te explico, tengo instalado la versión 12.04 y me daban problemas las actualizaciones por que me salía el mensaje " que no podía determinar que versión estaba instalada"
<mimecar> esa version no es estable
<kisko> También me decía que instalara el paquete ubuntu-desktop ó kubuntu-desktop...
<kisko> Hice la comprobación y el paquete ubuntu-desktop, lo tenía instado...
<kisko> pero me seguían dando problemas las actualizaciones...
<mimecar> si has instalado la 12.04 estas usando una version de desarrollo
<mimecar> y hasta que se libere, no hay soporte en este canal
<mimecar> tendras que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> si estas con esa version
<kisko> mimecar | de acuerdo y gracias...
<chompolario> buenas tardes
<chompolario> Tengo una duda acerca del Ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> !ask chompolario
<kubot> chompolario: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chompolario> ok
<chompolario> Bueno explico mi situacion: Tengo el Ubuntu 11.10 instalado en una laptop, en donde me encuentro ahora. Mi HD tiene 300 gb, 140 en una particion NTFS con windows, y 160 ext3 con ubuntu. Sin embargo El maximo espacio que tengo indica 30 GB, de los cuales solo puedo usar 16 actualmente. Y no estoy pudiendo usar los otros 130GB libres de mi particion ext3.
<chompolario> Esto representa un problema muy grave. Que no pense que podria suceder. Porque debo hacer un backup de  la informacion de una computadora, y no me alcaza el espacio en mi particion de NTFS. necesito si o si usar el espacio en la particion ext3.
<chompolario> -Fin- Se entendio el problema?
<mimecar> abre gparted y sube una captura en la que se vean las particiones
<chompolario> ok, debo instalarlo antes, un momento.
<chompolario> http://imageupload.org/en/file/206422/pantallazo-del-2012-03-24-14-49-18.png.html
<chompolario> Ahi esta subida la captura del gparted
<mimecar> en sda5 tienes 140 GB
<mimecar> es una distribucion de particiones un poco extraña
<mimecar> tu sistema solo tiene 25 GB para ubuntu
<mimecar> y varios GB perdidos en particiones de swap
<chompolario> Lo que yo queria hacer, era espacio para usar con el windows, y espacio con el ubuntu
<chompolario> no soy un experto en linux, siempre he usado windows y tengo un buen manejo de el, pero me cuesta aun con ubuntu. hace 1 año que ando probando cosas con linux
<mimecar> sda5 no tiene sentido tal como lo tienes
<mimecar> esa partición debería estar como /home ya que es grande
<chompolario> como tendria sentido
<mimecar> y te sobra una particion de swap
<chompolario> Como tendria sentido el sda5 ? cuanto espacio requiere.
<mimecar>  /home todo el que puedas darle
<chompolario> el home es mi sda7?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> en sda7 tienes instalado ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes todo ubuntu en una particion
<chompolario> Como puedo entonces enviar todo a mi home
<mimecar> el sistema se queda en sda7, no puedes moverlo
<mimecar> qué tienes en sda5?
<chompolario> La informacion importante solo esta en el NTFS, en SDA 5 esta la mayoria libre, yo pense que el ubuntu estaba ahi, o que esa particion podia usarla como almacenamiento. pero no puedo. y ese es mi problema.
<mimecar> si que puedes
<mimecar> esa partición está montada
<mimecar> y estas usando 9 GB
<chompolario> Si, pero cuando intento copiar algo, no tengo los derechos. Cuando intento usar un cliente de ftp para que descargue informacion a esa particion, no puede. lo mismo  yo manualmente no puedo copiar ni crear carpetas ahi.
<chompolario> Aunque este ahora logueado en el ubuntu con mi cuenta admin.
<mimecar> cómo has entrado como administrador?
<chompolario> pantalla de inicio. con la unica cuenta que tengo creada.
<mimecar> la cuenta de usuario no es de administrador
<chompolario> Como puedo habilitar esa particion para poder ser usada con esta cuenta de usuario, entonces.
<mimecar> gksudo nautlius
<mimecar> copia los datos que tengas a otro disco igual que tus datos en /home
<mimecar> cuando lo hayas hecho montarás la partición de /home sn sda5
<chompolario> Si entendi bien, lo que tengo que hacer es montar home en mi particion sda5 entonces, que actualmente esta siendo montada en mi sda7
<chompolario> ¿Correcto?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> el sistema seguirá en sda7
<chompolario> Como hago eso entonces.
<mimecar> ya has movido los datos de sda5 y la home que tienes ahora?
<mimecar> los de home los puedes copiar,
<chompolario> (ya intente ejecutar gksudo, y tambien busque en foro de ubuntu help, pero no encontre informacion clara). Si, los datos en sda5 y sda7 no son importantes he copiado algunas fotos de mi home a mi particion ntfs, pero eso es todo no he copiado nada mas porque no he encontrado nada mas
<mimecar> cuando montes sda5 como particion home, no podrás acceder a la home que tienes ahora
<chompolario> ok, no hay problema, la home que tengo ahora no tiene nada de utilidad, prosigamos.
<mimecar> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mimecar> tienes un live cd a mano?
<chompolario> -estoy buscando uno- un momento
<chompolario> no, no tengo. Es indispensable?
<mimecar> en dos minutos tengo que salir
<mimecar> será más sencillo corregir el fallo si no te funciona la partición /home
<chompolario> indicame rapido lo que debo hacer, yolo entendere. puedo quemar ahora un live cd
<chompolario> - desde ya te estoy muy agradecido por tu ayuda hasta ahora-
<mimecar>  tienes que añadir /home para la partición sda5
<mimecar> algun usuario te puede poner la línea que tiene /home en su sistema, sera muy similar en tu caso
<chompolario> ok, gracias
<mimecar> no creo que pueda conectarme hasta dentro de varias horas
<mimecar> adios
<selina2> hola
<[|HuGO|]> hola selina2
<mrcellfizh> hola buenas, acabo e instalar ubuntu 11.10 y cuando voy a poner gnome me sale feisimo y sin tema, instalé vario temas pero no puedo cambiar, alguna ayuda?
<fosco_> mrcellfizh: te refieres a que has cambiado de unity a gnome-shell?
<fosco_> o es el escritorio por defecto lo que se te ve mal?
<mrcellfizh> pues, en versiones anteriores, si pasaba a gnome-shell se veia con el tema clasico en ubuntu, pero esta vez al pasas simplemente se ve horrible
<mrcellfizh> he instalao temas pero no me pone para elegirlos
<Arpoon> gnome-tweak-tool???
<[|HuGO|]> De un momento a otro no me sale la selección para descomprimir un archivo con el click derecho
<[|HuGO|]> desaparecio
<fosco_> mrcellfizh: los temas debes cambiarlos desde gnome-tweak-tool
<fosco_> y han de ser temas específicos para GTK3
<fosco_> no sirven los de GTK2
<mrcellfizh> porque no?
<mrcellfizh> antes me servian
<Arpoon> mrcellfizh: no sirven gnome-shell es gtk3
<mrcellfizh> pues yo con ubuntu 1010 siempre entraba e instala temas en gnome-look para gtk2 y luego los tenía bien, pero bueno si comentan aqui que no sirve sera eso...
<mrcellfizh> y que tengo que hacer para tener una gui decente que no paresca una table, con gnome-classic quiero decir
<Deckon> buenas
<cossier> \join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cossier> opps
<mimecar> !ot cossier
<kubot> cossier: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> ahora el nombre  es otro
<cossier> lo seeeee !! xD
<Goku> da igual, tira forward! :P
<VADER> adios
<master> hola
<atl> Como desactivo la tarjeta de video y usar ladel procesador?
<Deckon> ?
<Deckon> explica
<atl> exacto
<Deckon> no sabia que los procesadores ya traian grafica  :S
<mimecar> "la del procesador" es una tarjeta integrada en la placa base?
<atl> a ver, uso este disco duro en una laptop, lo conecte a otra maquina y esa tiene tarjeta de video dedicada, pero al volver a poner el disco en la laptop se desconfiguro y baja las capacidades de imagen
<atl> mimecar, si
<mimecar> si no has instalado el driver específico de la tarjeta
<mimecar> te tiene que detectar la que tiene el sistema ahora
<atl> lo hice
<fosco_> atl: arranca, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<fosco_> reinicia y ya está
<atl> a que te refieres con arranca?
<mimecar> a que enchufes el ordenador :P
<atl> lo hice, no aparece nada que confirme que hice algo, voy a reiniciar
<fosco_> ummm lo de arranca quizá sea un "localismos" español, quizá en otros sitios se entienda mejor algo como "butear"
<atl> No
<fosco_> entonces el error debe ser por otra cosa
<atl> Que mal, no se me ocurre algo que hiciera a parte de eso
<atl> Como podria desinstalar los drivers de la tarjeta?
<Deckon> atl, empezemos cor cosas basicas, que grafica tienes?
<atl> justo ahora, una integrada intel
<atl> no recuerdo el modelo de la otra, solo se que era nvidia
<Deckon> debe de ser un bonito caos de xorg ese
<fosco_> atl: suponiendo que el problema sea el driver de la grafica no veo mucha complicacion
<fosco_> primero comprueba si existe el xorg.conf
<fosco_> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.cong y pegame lo que te sale
<atl> "ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/X11/xorg.cong: No existe el archivo o el directorio"
<mimecar> no lo has copiado bien
<mimecar> es .conf
<Goku> xorg.conf
<fosco_> mal vamos si pegas los comandos asi
<atl> soy muy novato y mouse no coopera
<fosco_> que tal, como lo llevas
<atl> me dice lo mismo, intento ver si lo pegue mal de nuevo
<fosco_> ok, pega lo que sale
<fosco_> lo que quiero ver es el mensaje
<CatalanGuy> alguien tiene SSD?
<mimecar> fosco_: revisa lo que has escrito :P
<mimecar> Atl cambia .cong por .conf
<fosco_> ups, lo puse mal yo
<fosco_> :-)
<fosco_> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atl> jajaj, no es eso, me sigue diciendo que no existe
<fosco_> atl: perfecto
<fosco_> ahora vamos a revisar si tienes cosas de la nvidia instaladas
<fosco_> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<atl> e buscado la carpeta a mano, no esta xorg
<atl> http://pastebin.com/3JpRcd7Z
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> vamos a quitarlos
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-settings nvidia-173 nvidia-common
<fosco_> antes de darle a aceptar pegame en pastebin la lista de paquetes que te hace desinstalar
<fosco_> que no estoy seguro de si el nvidia-common va a arrastrar muchos paquetes con él
<atl> http://pastebin.com/uhJ9z0rn
<fosco_> ok pues, acepta y reinicia
<mimecar> gimp-data es una dependencia de esos paquetes?
<fosco_> sin el driver de nvidia debería pasar automáticamente al de intel
<mimecar> fosco_: ubuntu-desktop*
<mimecar> ese es solo el metapaquete no?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> debe haber quitado gimp o algo así
<fosco_> y por eso ahora le dice que ya no tiene el "ubuntu desktop"
<atl> Parece que esta en orden, ya puedo escoger gnome 3 o unity 3d
<atl> gracias
<mimecar> atl unity usa gnome 3
<fosco_> ok
<atl> desde siempre?
<mimecar> en ubuntu 11.10 si
<mimecar> unity es sólo el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> no el escritorio
<atl> otra cosa, no debo preocuparme por que no aparezaca lo primero? el ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> no
<atl> bien bien
<rockaai> hola
<rockaai> eee buenas
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-25
<sonny> alguien sabe prq no aparecen las pestañas de efectos de compiz?
<sonny> en ubuntu 11.10
<sonny> solo aparece la pestaña general, y al no ver las otras no puedo activar los efectos de las ventanas
<Metheoro> Hola!...Una consulta básica  ¿por que la pantalla en  MS Windows "cunde" mas que en liux? (por ejemplo todas las fuentes se ven grandes en linux y la pantalla pareciera que tiene menor resolución siendo que esta en la máxima resolución
<omikron4> A mi no me pasa Metheoro
<omikron4> Metheoro: lo mismo tienes que instalarle el controlador de la tarjeta de video y ponerle la resolucion que le corresponde
<Metheoro> mmmn nunca me habia planteado que ubuntu no estuviese reconociendo la tarjeta ...dame unos minutos y voy  a ver si esta reconocida
<Metheoro> me dice que hay un controlador compatible
<selina2> hola
<fernando_> tengo un problemo
<fernando_> mi disco duro tiene fallas fisicas tiene sectores defectuosos
<Dj_Dexter>  fernando_ que dice los mensajes?
<Dj_Dexter> algun problema al iniciar o demas? mmm
<fernando_> gparted me recomenda hacerle un ntfsresize --bad-sectors
<fernando_> no me da mensajes de error esa particion usa windows
<Dj_Dexter> ahh, cuando inicio alla, reinicio mal?
<Dj_Dexter> digo el win mmmm
<fernando_> yo uso linux en el otro HD mas grande pero cuando uso gparted me dice que mi disco que usa windows tiene sectores defectuosos
<fernando_> no me da mensajes no
<fernando_> le hize chkdsk /f /r se tardo como 3 horas creo
<fernando_> me dijo que tenia 8kbs en sectores defectuosos, linux me dice que use algun comando con clone para hacer un full backup y que aparte le haga un ntfsresize pero me da error
<fernando_> el error dice failed to startup volume: invalid argument
<fernando_> y no puedo seguir
<fernando_> le puse sudo ntfsresize --bad-sectors /dev/sdb , que mas le falta
<guampa> ahi en ese comando falta el numero de particion
<guampa> se lo estas tirando al disco entero
<fernando_> oh tienes razon
<Dj_Dexter> fernando_:  sip
<Dj_Dexter> debes ver cual es ntfs con sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Dj_Dexter> para que te guies
<Dj_Dexter> o sino el ntfsresize no apuntara bien
<fernando_> gracias voy a puntarlo
<Dj_Dexter> deberia de decir ntfs/hpfs esa que es ntfs
<Dj_Dexter> en el fdisk digo
<fernando_> me reducio el tamanio total -4 kbs
<Dj_Dexter> jeje, creo que era lo que estaba malo ? mmm
<Dj_Dexter> fernando_:  mmm
<fernando_> bueno de ahi me sale nada que hacer ntfs volument size is already ok
<fernando_> parece que no le cambio el tamanio
<Dj_Dexter> nope
<fernando_> cuando le vuelvo a dar dice lo mismo current volume size 120056152576 New volume size    : 120056148480
<fernando_> eso esta en bytes
<Dj_Dexter> sip
<fernando_> si le doy el mismo comando me sale quel tamanio current o actual es el mismo antes
<Dj_Dexter> claro
<fernando_> porque no lo esta cambiando
<Dj_Dexter> ntfsfis /dev/sdx donde este la particion de windows
<Dj_Dexter> claro lo haces con sudo fernando_
<Dj_Dexter> esa tambien te sirve, pero debes de tener el paquete ntfs-3g instalado
<fernando_> ntfsfix dices?
<Dj_Dexter> sip fernando_
<Dj_Dexter> cual es su particion ntfs? sdb1? mmm  fernando_ ?
<fernando_> si
<Dj_Dexter> ahh ok
<Dj_Dexter> entonces sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Dj_Dexter> claro con particion desmontada, esa la de ntfs
<fernando_> pero el resize hace que no se escriban datos en los sectores defectuosos creo
<luchus> ls
<Dj_Dexter> ntfsfix te servira para ese caso
<fernando_> ok voy a darle
<Dj_Dexter> ok fernando_  :)
<Dj_Dexter> si te pregunta por algun lio, o que esta mal le das yes o si
<Dj_Dexter> mmm
<fernando_> cual es la diferencia entre filesystem y particion
<Dj_Dexter> que el filesystem (sistema de ficheros) es el tipo de particion
<fernando_> me dice que tengo que resize ambos
<Dj_Dexter> y la particion, una separacion logica de 1 disco duro, en 1 o mas partes, mm
<Dj_Dexter> sip, y el ntfsfix
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<fernando_> ah ok
<Dj_Dexter> ok fernando_ :)
<fernando_> estoy yendo a paso seguro aquio
<Dj_Dexter> menos mal fernando_, jeje
<fernando_> ya vengo esta schedule para checkeo dice
<Dj_Dexter> ok :)
<dimitruss_> hola quiero hacer un mapa estrategico alguna herramiento en free software
<cousteau> qué tipo de mapa?
<dimitruss_> un mapa estrategio estoy llevango sistemas de informacion
<dimitruss_> es un mapa que ayuda en el analisis estrategico de una empresa
<cousteau> ah, vale
 * cousteau no sabía si era un mapa militar o qué
<dimitruss_> con niveles como clientes procesos internos en si solo son circuilos con tecto y algunas lineas de coneccion
<cousteau> pues había un programa, labyrinth creo que se llamaba, para hacer mapas mentales
<cousteau> Dia para diagramas
<cousteau> o inkscape para dibujo vectorial en general
<dimitruss_> estoy usando dia pero como que lo noto un poko duro
<dimitruss_> sabes creo que tengo que sacar papel por eso se me hace dificil lo hare en papel queria hacerlo de frente pero gracias si tiene alguno que muestre imagenes mas bonitas visualmente lo agradeceria aunque se que es lo de menos
<cousteau> http://code.google.com/p/labyrinth/wiki/Screenshots
<cousteau> a ver qué te parece ese...
<Deckon> dimitruss_, hecha a dia en agua para que ablande o prueba con xmind :)
<dimitruss_> si creo qyue me estaba palteando se me hace dificil por que no lo estoy haciendo en papel
<dimitruss_> gracias manes
<cousteau> por el nombre, xmind debe de ser parecido a labyrinth
<Deckon> si , es para realizar esquemas
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<fosco_> buenas
<samuel> ¿Puede alguien ayudarme?
<mimecar> depende
<samuel> ok
<mimecar> si no dices cual es el problema es complicado
<samuel> ¿Como se cambia el tema del puntero? cuando lo cambio sigue igual.
<mimecar> cómo lo estas cambiando?
<samuel> he de decir que tengo Xubuntu. Configuración->Administrador de configuración->Ratón->Tema
<mimecar> no he cambiado el tema del ratón desde xubuntu
<mimecar> con gnome-tweak-tool se cambia en gnome, debería funcionarte
<decibel> hola a todos se me hace muy complicado poder instalar el software de la n64 para ubuntu y con el que hago funcionar con wine me da errores , no habra  por ahi algun software de n64 en debian todo instalable?
<samuel> ¿pero eso me funcionará a mi? lo digo porque xubuntu no tiene gnome
<mimecar> samuel: el tema del ratón depende del servidor gráfico
<mimecar> no del entorno
<samuel> ok
<mimecar> decibel: cuales has probado del centro de software de ubuntu?
<decibel> he usado el especifico y unico que hay en los repos para la n64 pero es muy antiguo y da muchos problemas
<decibel> del 2005 creo que es el de los repos
<mimecar> qué error te da ese emulador?
<decibel> no da ningun error solo que sus librerias son muy antiguas y el sonido por ejemplo no funciona
<decibel> es un problema de librerias que estan muy desfasadas
<decibel> es propio del software de los repos de ubuntu que hace años ya no tiene desarrollo o soporte
<cousteau> decibel, el programa sigue en desarrollo?
<decibel> no hay ningun otro software para n64 que funcione en ubuntu y sea del todo facil de instalar?
<decibel> no sus librerias son del 2005 y todavia no ha sido continuado o actualizado
<cousteau> tampoco es que hayan salido nuevas versiones de nintendo 64 desde 2005
<decibel> y con el que uso para wine tiene un error en la deteccion del mando al ser ejecutado en wine
<mimecar> mira en la web de wine si el programa que usas está bien soportado
<decibel> ya lo mire y reporta ese error desde la version 1.5 para n64 no detecta los mandos
<decibel> y si uso la v 1.4 no reproduce el sonido
<mimecar> si es un programa de windows ya lo arreglaran
<decibel> no el problema es que llo ejecuto desde wine y seguramente esa aplicacion se ejecutara bien en windows nativo
<decibel> hay algun canal en espanol dedicado  a los emuladores para linux?
<mimecar> foros seguramente si, pero de irc no creo
<decibel> pero es posible que exista un canal dedicado a juegos para linux y alli se trate tambien de esa cuestion
<decibel> conocen de la exixtencia de un canal parecido en el freenode?
<mimecar> si existe será en inglés
<mimecar> revisa el listado de canales disponibles en el irc
<decibel> pueden ponerme un enlace para conocerla
<decibel> un enlace directo a ser posible a la lista
<mimecar> tu cliente de IRC los puede mostrar
<decibel> yo no uso clientes irc
<decibel> uso tan solo un navegador
<mimecar> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<decibel> negativo ni poniendo consolas me ha dado busquedas
<mimecar> tendrás que buscarlo en inglés
<decibel> existe algun virtual box preparado para emular consolas como la n64 para ubuntu?
<mimecar> no
<decibel> y por que no?
<mimecar> no te van a dar una licencia gratuita de windows
<decibel> ah pero la n64 pertenece a microsoft no lo sabia creia que era toda nipona
<mimecar> no pertenece
<mimecar> si los emuladores están para windows...
<decibel> no entiendo eso siempre un software para windows se puede compilar para linux no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> las librerías no son las mismas
<mimecar> ni tienes siempre el código
<decibel> pero en este caso el codigo de la n64 no pertenece a microsoft  entonces donde esta el problema?
<mimecar> los emuladores usan directx y librerías de windows
<decibel> y wine usa esas mismas librerias emulando con su opengl el directx de windows
<decibel> entonces no veo el problema?
<mimecar> pidele al que ha programado el emulador
<mimecar> que te de el código y haces el port con las librerías de wine
<mimecar> que ejecute las aplicaciones de windows no quiere decir que funcione con todas las aplicaciones
<decibel> si y de paso que me den el premio nobel por coseguir programar tal logro de la noche a la mañana sin saber ni basic en programacion,, no me pidan milagros
<mimecar> si el emulador te falla en wine, sólo puedes reportar el fallo
<mimecar> y el programador del emulador, si tiene recursos para hacerlo, lo arreglará
<decibel> bien no me funcionaba  las librerias del mando del software para n64 en su version 1.6 y use el plugin del mando de la 1.4 remplazandolo por el del 1.6 solo remplaze esa libreria y con esa pequeña chapuza consegui que detectase el mando  , me quieres decir que eso tan facil no lo pudo hacer ni lo hace el desarrollador en su software para wine?
<decibel> reportar a veces de poco sirve
<mimecar> el desarrollador para que plataforma ha hecho el programa?
<mimecar> decibel: el desarrollador hace el programa para windows
<decibel> ya y no tiene en cuenta su ejecucion para wine
<mimecar> no lo hace
<mimecar> y los fallos los arregla si tiene recursos para hacerlo
<decibel> pues con mi chapuzilla ya funciona aunque preferiria usarlo  desde un software nativo para ubuntu
<decibel> supongo que funcionaria mas rapido y con menos carga para los procesadores
<decibel> y no se si hasta me daria en su funcionamiento menos errores o fallos a ejecutarlo con el nativo
<mimecar> o te funcionaría peor
<decibel> aunque con el que hay para ubuntu el sonido no hay forma de corregirlo o repararlo sin nuevas librerias
<decibel> que tiene directx que le hace  muy superior a opengl?
<mimecar> que las tarjetas están preparadas para directx principalmente
<mimecar> y opengl está más limitado
<decibel> bien hago un llamamiento a la desesperada a esta comunidad para que indiquen algun otro software para n64 que funcione bien y se instale con un archivo debian todo
<decibel> que utilidad tienen aqui usar los registros si al fin y al cabo cuando alguien busca informacion tecnica no suele recurrir a los registros o a estos en especial?
<mimecar> no entiendo lo que quieres decir
<decibel> para que guardar estos registros que ocupan espacio si no tienen ninguna utilidad didactica
<mimecar> para seguir las conversaciones que se han hecho en el canal
<decibel> y para eso es necesario guardar toneladas de registros de hace bastantes años y que estas se hagan publicas
<mimecar> el log de ayer son 158 KB
<mimecar> aunque juntaras todos los canales no ocupa mucho
<decibel> pero no pasaria nada si alguien los borrara nadie las echaria de menos
<mimecar> es la historia del IRC
<mimecar> a ti no te afecta nada que se guarden
<decibel> si pero por ejemplo para lo de la n64 ya veo que no tienen esos logs ninguna utilidad
<mimecar> si la gente no pregunta de eso, no habrá nada
<decibel> si la gente no sabe buscar en los logs igualmente no habra nada
<mimecar> imagina que un día estas en una conversación interesante y te tienes que ir
<decibel> guardar logsn de conversaciones en un chat no me parece nada practico si no se gestionan para dar informacion directa y sencilla al que lo solicita
<mimecar> puedes ver en los logs cómo se ha desarrollado la conversación
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=N64+site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Firclogs.ubuntu.com%2F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<decibel> entoces los logs estan diseñados solo para que lo use la gente cotilla?
<mimecar> N64 site:http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> si que salen respuestas de N64
<mimecar> los logs son logs
<mimecar> si alguien que no entra al IRC los quiere consultar puede hacerlo
<decibel> si pero necesitaria tener un pentium en mi sesera para procesar toda esa informacion los logs noson nada practicos de usar
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> puedes consultar los mensajes de un día y las conversaciones de un tema
<mimecar> para otras cosas busca otras fuentes de información
<dabor_> decibel: se hace una busqueda por palabra clave, no te los vas a leer todos
<mimecar> decibel: de N64 hay 503 mensajes
<decibel> y no se le podria poner a esos logs un buscador como el de google  ?
<mimecar> ya tienen un buscador
<mimecar> Google puede buscar directamente en los logs
<decibel> voy a probar otra vez con el software de n64 para ubuntu  a ver si saber por que   quizas esta vez me funcione
<decibel> corto la conexion hasta otra
<aaGp> buenas, alguien sabe en que directorio se encuentran los wallpapers en ubuntu 11.10?? los que vienen por defecto?
<xangua> /usr/share/backgrounds creo
<aaGp> gracias checare :)
<aaGp> si vienen, pero el que busco no está ahí, busco el wallpaper azul que tiene lineas que viene dentro de los wallpapers
<aaGp> que raro
<Dj_Dexter> wena rengo :D
<rengo> holas Dj_Dexterq
<Dj_Dexter> sip rengo  jje
<rengo> ok
<eduardo> hola que tal? ... no puedo hacer que grub arranque por defecto con windows en ubuntu 11.10 que puedo hacer? .
<CatalanGuy> modificar el grub
<CatalanGuy> /etc/default/grub
<CatalanGuy> o el loader que tengas
<CatalanGuy> y ponerlo en 1a opcion
<eduardo> tengo grub 2 y .... hum ... no he podido usando el programa que se llama: administrador de arranque
<eduardo> ??
<lopez> probaste con startupmanager ?
<eduardo> con ese probé y modifico las opciones pero a la larga no funciona
<mimecar> a la larga?
<eduardo> o sea ... a fin de cuentas, despuès de usar el programa es como si no hubiera hecho nada
<eduardo> no me sirve
<CatalanGuy> alguien ha particionado con gpt?
<Artemis3> gpt?
<CatalanGuy> en vez de fdisk
<CatalanGuy> es lo que va a sustituir a fdisk
<Artemis3> ah es
<Artemis3> si yo lo hago todo el tiempo :)
<CatalanGuy> bueno ya sabes
<Artemis3> gdisk
<CatalanGuy> no hay limite de particones primarias
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: seguro?
<mimecar> ese límite lo pone la bios
<CatalanGuy> y pueden haber particiones mas grandes que 2 TB
<Artemis3> si yo tengo varios discos particionados asi
<CatalanGuy> aha
<Artemis3> o mas bien, gpt en lugar de mbr
<CatalanGuy> es lo que voy a probar ahora en mi portatil
<CatalanGuy> exacto
<CatalanGuy> en lugar dde mbr
<CatalanGuy> como ya no quiero particion para widows
<CatalanGuy> solo linux
<mimecar> modificar de forma unilateral el MBR no me parece biena idea
<CatalanGuy> paso del mbr
<Artemis3> claro si formateas el disco no hay problema
<CatalanGuy> si
<CatalanGuy> ahora en abril voy a hacer una instalacion limpia
<Artemis3> tengo como 1 año formateando todos los discos que instalo con gpt / gdisk
<CatalanGuy> por eso
<CatalanGuy> lo estoy buscando en google
<CatalanGuy> parace un poco mas complicado
<CatalanGuy> pero hay una GUI
<Artemis3> pero creo que necesitas usar el particinamiento avanzado si usas ubiquity
<CatalanGuy> uf ahi me has pillado
<CatalanGuy> ubiquity?
<Artemis3> bueno hasta el 11.10 era asi, tenia un boton extra y puedes limpiar la que propone para ponerla en gpt, sino era con el alternate
<CatalanGuy> ni idea
<Artemis3> eso el instalador grafico de ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> yo ahora acabo de introducir el cd en el portatil de Ubuntu 11.10
<CatalanGuy> voy a probar de bajarme el gpt
<Artemis3> con el de texto es muy facil
<CatalanGuy> y de ahi a hacer las particiones
<Artemis3> el instalador permite hacerla con gpt
<liljoker> Hola mundo....
<Artemis3> si es de bajar baja gdisk...
<Artemis3> asi alinea bien los sectores
<liljoker> alguien que me ayude a comprimir un archivo .rar o .zip instale los programas y no me funsionan ni por terminal
<Artemis3> zip -r nombre carpeta
<liljoker> Artemis3, ps prove con rar -a archivo.rar nombre de la carpeta
<liljoker> pero no me funsiona
<liljoker> ahora te paso un parte bien
<liljoker> me guie de esta pagina
<liljoker> http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_admon_004
<mimecar> por qué no usas las herramientas gráficas?
<luis_> el liljoker
<liljoker> mimecar,  ps fijate que no aparecen de forma grafica
<Artemis3> zip no rar
<CatalanGuy> Artemis3, justamente lo hago para alinear los sectores, pues mi HDD trabaja con sectores de 4k
<mimecar> en nautilus aparecen de serie
<Artemis3> CatalanGuy, mientras no uses el jumper ese para windows...
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la carpeta, comprimir
<CatalanGuy> Artemis3, te puedo abrir un privado?
<Artemis3> claro aunque no veo porque
<CatalanGuy> para no molestar a los otros
<Artemis3> no creo, este canal anda tranquilo
<luis_> liljoker probaste en modo grafico para saber si funciona?
<CatalanGuy> es que no sé muy bien de que jumper
<CatalanGuy> yo no quiero windows para nada
<CatalanGuy> quiero hacer instalacion neta de ubuntu
<liljoker> luis_, si prove en modo grafico pero no me aparece la opcion de crear un .rar o .zip
<luis_> instalar otra ver unrar por las dudas
<liljoker> Es que tengo un archivo de 4.5gb en .iso pero no puedo pasarlo a un pendrive porke es demasiado pesado...
<liljoker> luis_, ok
<mimecar> de cuando es el pendrive?
<liljoker> mimecar, 8gb
<mimecar> formatealo con NTSF  y te funcionará
<luis_> si con fat no funciona
<luis_> 32
<liljoker> mimecar, ok gracias provare y regreso por si no me funsiona de ninga de las 2 formas
<mimecar> FAT32 no admite archivos de 4.5 GB
<luis_> liljoker formatea el pen ntfs y si te va a funcionar copiarlo derecho
<luis_> pone esto ne la terminar y decime que te tira
<cousteau> liljoker, o fragmenta el archivo
<cousteau> por ejemplo con rar
<liljoker> luis_, si si eso estoy revisando porque segun yo recuerdo que estava en formato ntfs
<cousteau> o directamente con split
<luis_> sudo apt-get install unrar
<liljoker> cousteau, el archivo esta en .iso a 4.5gb
<liljoker> luis_, ahora lo hago!
<liljoker> luis_, unrar ya está en su versión más reciente.
<luis_> usas gnome
<liljoker> cousteau, no puedo comprimirlo ya que no me funsiona el unrar ni en la terminal ni en modo grafico
<liljoker> luis_, si tengo ubuntu 11.10
<afkal> Hola
<afkal> Buena tarde, yo iniciando en Linux con Xubuntu 10.4
<CatalanGuy> yo tb usare xubuntu
<Eledran_> hola!
<liljoker> luis_, hora regreso.... provare reiniciar y entrar en win7 para formatear en ntfs porque no me indica en que formato esta mi pendrive....
<luis_> espera
<liljoker> luis_,ok espero
<afkal> ok, yo estoy intentando cambiar el lenguaje de xubuntu
<afkal> lo tengo en una maquina virtual
<mimecar> liljoker: unrar no comprime
<liljoker> mimecar, no no comprime ni en modo grafico porque no me aparece la opcion en click derecho,
<mimecar> el compresor está por defecto en ubuntu 11.10
<luis_> liljoker instala desde consola el rar
<luis_> sudo apt-get install rar
<luis_> despues hacelo en domo grafico yo lo probe recien
<mimecar> liljoker: botón derecho sobre una carpeta, comprimir
<liljoker> mimecar, de esa forma no lo avia hecho y si me tira esa opcion desde una carpeta
<liljoker> pense que darle click derecho al .iso podria comprimir igual que windows7
<liljoker> mimecar, permite un segundo solo voy a provarlo bien antes de retirarme con la solución
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<luis_> liljoke instalarte el rar como te dije yo ya lo probe desde el entorno grafico y la terminal e anda todo
<luis_> te dijo los pasos
<luis_> 1.- formater pen ntfs
<luis_> 2.- entra a la termina instalar sudi apt-get install rar
<luis_> sudo rar a archivo.rar ficheros
<luis_> listo desde la terminal
<luis_> entendiste algo?
<mimecar> ese sudo para que es?
<liljoker> luis_, tranki, ya lo estoy provando asi como dice mimecar,  meter el archivo .iso en una carpeta y darle click derecho y comprimir asi me esta funsionando en teoria porke no ha terminado de comprimir espera para ver si funsiona ahora....
<luis_> liljoker ok
<mimecar> liljoker: por curiosidad, ese archivo lo vas a usar en un equipo con linux o con windows?
<luis_> windows?
<liljoker> mimecar, en windows
<mimecar> windows con fat32 o ntfs?
<liljoker> lo que me intriga a mi es porque no puedo pasar archivos mas de 4.5gb pero como no me acordava que tengo mi pendrive en fat32 por eso me dio error ya estaba pensando en que avia descargado ese archivo mal...
<luis_> liljoker ok listo saludos
<liljoker> luis_, gracias buen hombre
<liljoker> mimecar, en windows ntfs
<luis_> liljoker fijate lo que te dice mimecar
<luis_> listo anda entonces
<liljoker> luis_, si si gracias
<mimecar> ok, entonces podrás descomprimirlo
<liljoker> si funsiona
<mimecar> aunque deberías usar ntfs para ese pendrive
<liljoker> solo que todavia no ha terminado de comprimir
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> me gusta mas usar ext4 sin journal...
<Artemis3> para pendrives
<mimecar> Artemis3: entonces no podrás leerlo en windows
<liljoker> mimecar, lo que pasa que mi pendrive lo uso de mil formas ya que a veces pongo unas peliculas en mi dvd de mesa y solo lo lee en fat32 por eso no me recorde de que estava en ese formato si no no estuviera batallando tanto aqui y por un simple detalle de que nos avia que para comprirmi tiene que ser dentro de una carpeta
<Artemis3> y windows los lee con el explorador ese para ext2/3/4
<Artemis3> y depaso se evita contaminarlo con virus
<mimecar> los lee si tienes permiso de administrador
<mimecar> y cuando los lee, son una unidad más (te afectan los virus)
<Artemis3> eh, no el que es un servicio, el otro
<Artemis3> hay uno que los ve tipo archivo comprimido, y "exportas" la carpeta o archivo en cuestion
<liljoker> mimecar, ya me confundistes ahora
<Artemis3> nunca lo monta
<liljoker> dejemoslo hasta aqui lo que quiero esa sacar ese archivo .iso a un pendrive para poder provarlo
<mimecar> dependiendo del programa, aparecen como una unidad
<Artemis3> bueno ya olvide el nombre, pero hay uno que no los monta nada, ese es el que digo
<Artemis3> casi no uso windows
<Artemis3> lo deje en el pasado...
<liljoker> Artemis3, ps quisiera hacer lo mismo pero desagradablemente no conosco todos los rincones de linux para poder olvidarme de windows ya que cada que reparo algo se descompone otra cosa y asi hasta que termino perdiendo el sistema de linux y tengo que reinstalar de nuevo... ahora pienso usar LXDE
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr > curiousx
<liljoker> mimecar, estas
<liljoker> mimecar, estas on
<mimecar> de momento si
<liljoker> mimecar, fijate que no lo comprime, esta el proceso ahi pero no veo que avance
<mimecar> la ISO no te la comprimirá
<mimecar> como mucho te la separará en trozos si se lo has dicho
<CatalanGuy> alguien quiere ver una tabla de particiones desalineada?
<liljoker> mimecar, eso hice lo parti en trozos de 1024mb pero no avanza el proceso
<mimecar> 104 mb?
<mimecar> 1024
<mimecar> mb o B?
<mimecar> mB
<Artemis3> liljoker, es cosa de tiempo, eventualmente lo podrás hacer.
<mimecar> mira cuantos archivos te ha creado
<liljoker> mimecar, 1024mb
<Artemis3> bueno tambien puedes formatear en ntfs...
<mimecar> cuantos archivos te ha creado ya
<liljoker> Artemis3, ps ya lo hice la formatie en ntfs
<Artemis3> CatalanGuy, gdisk esta en universe
<liljoker> pero lo extraño que el sistema de ubuntu no me deja pasarlo a mi particion de datos en formato ntfs
<CatalanGuy> tendre k añadirlo
<liljoker> mimecar, ahora te digo!
<Artemis3> al pendrive o directo?
<Artemis3> deberia...
<mimecar> si has formateado da igual que la comprimas
<Artemis3> por cierto
<Artemis3> rar no es el unico que divide archivos.... deberias usar 7zip (p7zip)
<Artemis3> ese formato al menos es libre
<liljoker> Artemis3, ps de las 2 formas lo prove directo y a las 2 unidades tanto de mi particion de datos y mi pendrive pero ahorita cheko el pendrive
<polux9> Hola a todos! alguien puede recomendarme un programa p2p para ubuntu? como para compartir musica en especifico no descargar discos completos por ej.
<mimecar> transmission
<polux9> gracias mimecar !
<liljoker> No me comprime el .iso en trozos de 1042 mb ahora estoy tratando de copiarlo directo al pendrive a ver si no me tira error de que es demasiado grande el archivo
<Artemis3> ntfs soporta archivos de mas de 4g...
<mimecar> liljoker: seguro que lo has formateado con ntfs?
<liljoker> Artemis3, fijate que no es el pendrive si no el sistema que no me deja sacar ese achivo
<Artemis3> tal vez tu sistema esta en fat?
<mimecar> pon el error que te da
<liljoker> mimecar, la pregunta ofende ya la formatie en ntfs y los 8gb estan libres no puedo decir que no lo hice hasta en win7 la formatie
<mimecar> como comprenderás no estoy delante de tu ordenador
<liljoker> mimecar, ahora que me tire el error paso pantallazo
<mimecar> y si antes estamos con que digas el número de archivos que te salen
<mimecar> a continuación que ya lo has formateado...
<liljoker> mimecar, si si ahora te muestro el error ahorita que me salte
<Artemis3> copy y pega el texto en pastebin
<Artemis3> o paste.ubuntu.com
<liljoker> Artemis3, estoy pasando el archivo al pendrive de forma directa ya que formatie mi pendrive a ntfs tendria que funsionar si o si
<liljoker> Artemis3, no lo estoy haciendo de forma textual....
<Artemis3> si debe servir
<CatalanGuy> sabeis como añadir el repo universal en 11.10 ?
<CatalanGuy> pq no esta
<liljoker> Artemis3, si ahora que me salte el programa les paso captura....
<CatalanGuy> en sources.list
<CatalanGuy> no esta comentado
<Artemis3> pues solo añade la palabra universe al lado de main :)
<CatalanGuy> ei no perdon
<CatalanGuy> si k esta lo he encontrado loq ue pasa es que no encuentro el maldito gdisk o gpt
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> hare un update
<Artemis3> apt-get update
<CatalanGuy> ;)
<Artemis3> si cambias repos necesita
<Artemis3> refrescar eso
<CatalanGuy> gracias
<liljoker> Artemis3, otra pregunta, porque se cuelga mi ubuntu al abrir varios programas, digamos que el primer sintoma es que me desabilita el touchpad de mi laptop a veces el teclado...
<Artemis3> version, video? probaste memoria con memtest?
<Artemis3> tambien puedes intentar instalar unity-2d y usar ese
<liljoker> Artemis3, no no he provado
<Artemis3> si es problema de video
<Artemis3> te va a ayudar
<Artemis3> pero si es memoria no
<CatalanGuy> brb
<liljoker> Artemis3, no creo si no que se traba el sistema y a veces me desactiva el touchpad y me deja maniobrar con el teclado pero es tedioso porke ahorita mismo estoy pasando por eso
<liljoker> osea que el gestor de ventanas esta muy pesado me recomendaron el pcman de lxde para serlo mas liviano pero no funsiono de nada
<Artemis3> a ver momento, usas unity?
<Artemis3> recuerda antes que nada probar la memoria
<liljoker> Artemis3, si
<Artemis3> con memtest, usa SHIFT para que aparezca el menu de grub y esta la opcion memtest
<Artemis3> al reiniciar digo
<liljoker> Artemis3, ok
<Artemis3> luego bueno prueba con unity 2d
<Artemis3> o si deseas cambiar radicalmente, claro puedes usar lubuntu o xubuntu
<Artemis3> instalando lubuntu-desktop por ejemplo
<dabor_> liljoker: pueden ser los drivers de video que estas usando, verifica eso
<Artemis3> es muy posible si, que el video sea la causa, por eso prueba unity 2d
<liljoker> Artemis3, ps eso pienso provar lubuntu o lxde a ver cual me convence...
<Artemis3> con poca memoria, pues lxde es mejor
<Artemis3> sencillo pero funcional
<liljoker> dabor_, ok algun comando para provarlo, porque no conosco como hacerlo jejeje....
<Artemis3> y clasico ademas
<dabor_> liljoker: ningun comando..estas usando drivers libres, privativos, los instalaste manualmente o de los repos
<Artemis3> y que video usas
<Artemis3> o que modelo de laptop
<Artemis3> o que dice lspci
<Artemis3> o hwinfo
<dabor_> liljoker: ati+drivers privativos suele colgarse bastante
<liljoker> dabor_, ps no son privativos los instalo automaticamente el sistema...
<Artemis3> ubuntu instala drivers privativos automaticamente
<Artemis3> y bueno con ati... pues puede que sea mejor o peor depende el modelo
<julieta> hola
<Artemis3> generalmente mejor porque se mantiene mas fria, pero los libres son mas estables pero recalienta mas y...
<julieta> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar libreoffice en un xubuntu 10.04?
<Artemis3> creo que hay un bonito ppa de libreoffice
<liljoker> aqui tiene un paste de el lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/899482/
<Artemis3> ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<julieta> como se hace eso del ppa?
<Artemis3> ese
<julieta> esque soy novata en esto de linux
<Artemis3> en el terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<julieta> ok
<Artemis3> y luego: sudo apt-get update
<julieta> ok, ya hice esos dos pasos
<julieta> y ahora?
<julieta> eoo
<julieta> hola?
<julieta> ya hice los dos pasos, y parece que no se instalo
<liljoker> dabor_, como puedo provar mi video para saver si soporta ubuntu 11.10 si no mejor uso lxde que es mas liviano...
<liljoker> julieta, creo que te falta 1 paso mas para poderlo usar busca en synaptic libreoffice si no pruevas instalarlo
<liljoker> manualmente desde la terminal
<julieta> ok, busco libreoffice en synaptic
<fosco_> liljoker: lspci | grep -i vga
<liljoker> fosco_, gracias ahora te digo...
<liljoker> fosco_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<julieta> no aparece en synaptic
<fosco_> julieta: esa version de ubuntu es ya muy antigua, deberías considerar actualizarla
<fosco_> liljoker: en principio no deberías tener ningun problema con unity, las intel dan poco rendimiento, pero están bien soportadas por el driver libre
<julieta> ya, pero si actualizo mi pc ira mas lento, y ddespues no podria volver a la version anterio, no
<julieta> ?
<fosco_> julieta: tu pc no tiene por que ir más lento, pero no hay vuelta atrás, en eso tienes razón
<julieta> vaya...
<debsan> julieta, para que querrías volver atras ?
<liljoker> fosco_, pero no entiendo porque se cuelga mi sistema el primer sintoma es que se va el gestor de ventanas despues mi touchpad y si tengo suerte tambien el teclado dejando todo el sistema trabado
<julieta> entonces no hay manera posible de instalar libreoffice ?
<fosco_> liljoker: eso ya es más difícil de saber, habría que hacer pruebas, leer logs...
<julieta> vaya
<fosco_> julieta: puedes instalar libreoffice
<liljoker> fosco_, ok entonces provare reinstarlo de nuevo... una ultima pregunta, existe ubuntu-netbook en 11.10 para instarlo
<fosco_> pero igualmente esa distribucion se te va a quedar obsoleta en menos de un mes
<mimecar> liljoker: y si reinstalar no arregla nada?
<julieta> aha
<mimecar> sólo te funcionará si es un problema de configuración
<fosco_> liljoker: no, la versión netbook desapareció y se fusionó con la desktop al adoptar el escritorio unity
<liljoker> fosco_, ok entiendo bueno entonces provare lxde porque siento que unity esta muy pesado o al menos que mi sistema tengo errores
<mimecar> qué equipo tienes liljoker ?
<liljoker> mimecar, Laptop mini hp 2140 procesador 1.60Ghz con 1Gb de ram y 160 de Disco duro
<mimecar> con ese equipo unity debería funcionar
<liljoker> No tengo tarjeta envidia o gforce
<mimecar> como mínimo tienes una tarjeta gráfica
<liljoker> mimecar, eso pienso pero yo soy el pendejo que no lo se usar ya que hice en el pasado algo que arruino mi sistema por eso pienso provar de nuevo unity
<liljoker> no no tengo tarjeta grafica solo acelerador GPL
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> sin tarjeta gráfica no te funciona el monitor
<fosco_> liljoker: lxde es una buena opción, tambien tienes xfce que seguramente funcionará bien y su funcionamiento es muy similar al antiguo gnome2
<fosco_> pero repito q unity tambien deberia funcionarte bien
<liljoker> mimecar, lo que si me he dado cuenta es que en windows7 tanto como linux le cuesta ubicar las ventanas al minitor de 10 pulgadas creo que por esa razon se pone lento ambos sistemas
<fosco_> yo tengo un EeePC de 10" y funciona correctamente todo
<liljoker> fosco_, bueno le dare otra oportunidad a unity ya que si me corre el gestor pero al usar varios programas como jdownloader y msn y alguna otra cosa se comienza a saturar mi sistema
<Colo_ar> perdon el 10.04 no tiene soporte por 5 años?
<fosco_> puede ser, es cuestion de probarlos todos y quedarte con el que mejor rendimiento te ofrezca
<liljoker> fosco_, que parte no entendistes de lo que dije arriba a mimecar,
<fosco_> Colo_ar: cierto, es LTS, tendrá soporte 3 años más, pero no deja de ser vieja :)
<liljoker> fosco_, que por una mala configuracion en el pasado creo que se jodio mi sistema,
<mimecar> eso no explicaría que le pasara lo mismo a windows
<Colo_ar> despues de 10.04 cual es LTS?
<mimecar> 12.04
<liljoker> mimecar, ps no se entonces porke se pone lento mi sistema,
<mimecar> no lo se
<Colo_ar> 12.04 ?
<liljoker> bueno gracias, a todos por su tiempo valioso en cuanto pueda instalare lubuntu, ubuntu y lxde para provarlos a ver cul me funsiona mejor...
<fosco_> suerte
<liljoker> fosco_, gracias...
<liljoker> mimecar, gracias a ti tambien....
<liljoker> Artemis3, y dabor_, tambien muchas gracias ....
<Artemis3> bien
<liljoker> Chau a todos,,,,
<Artemis3> 10.04 soporte eran 3 años escritorio 5 servidor, a partir de 12.04 sera 5 años todo
<Artemis3> a finales de abril sale 12-04...
<Artemis3> es mejor no actualizar antes de eso
<Artemis3> de hecho en este momento la actualizacion falla horriblemente :(
<fosco_> yo en ningun momento le he dicho que se ponga la 12.04
<fosco_> sólo le he recomendado que actualizase su distribucion
<Artemis3> bueno el tema es no actualizar porque, se sale del LTS y tendría que pasear por 4 actualizaciones en vez de 1 si espera un solo mes
<CatalanGuy> una pregunta, es normal que desde Live CD al hacer apt-get update me salga error
<CatalanGuy> si estoy conectado
<omikron4> no es normal que te de error CatalanGuy
<Artemis3> cual error?
<CatalanGuy> wrong sources.list
<CatalanGuy> mientras que si la instalo si puedo hacer el update
<Artemis3> a ver coloca el sources.list en paste.ubuntu.com
<CatalanGuy> no si, no he tocado nada
<CatalanGuy> es por defecto
<CatalanGuy> del live cd de ubuntu 11.10
<Artemis3> deberia servir
<CatalanGuy> bueno veo que tengo /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CatalanGuy> es como un directorio
<CatalanGuy> viene asi en el live cd?
<CatalanGuy> nada
<CatalanGuy> ya lo he encontrado
<CatalanGuy> el sources.list
<CatalanGuy> solo tiene 5 lineas
<CatalanGuy> muy escueto
<Artemis3> pega a ver en paste.ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> es que lo tengo en el portatil
<CatalanGuy> voy a ver
<CatalanGuy> pastebin.com/rh5QJR3m
<omikron4> perdona CatalanGuy has dicho que haces apt-get update?????? no has hecho .. sudo apt-get update?
<CatalanGuy> si
<CatalanGuy> con sudo
<Artemis3> comenta los 2 primeros que dicen cdrom con #
<omikron4> CatalanGuy: acostumbra a poner la direccion entera.. pastebin.com/rh5QJR3m no vale
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> ok
<omikron4> www.pastebin.com/rh5QJR3m
<CatalanGuy> vale ahora si
<omikron4> tengo una duda.. tienes el i386 y tienes un amd64?
<CatalanGuy> tengo un amd64
<CatalanGuy> me he bajado la version 64
<CatalanGuy> para el dell inspiron 1545
<Artemis3> eh?
<Artemis3> pero el live cd es?
<omikron4> pues creo que en los origenes tienes algo del 32 bits
<CatalanGuy> amd64
<CatalanGuy> hmm
<Artemis3> bueno ignoremos eso
<Artemis3> total es el cd
<omikron4> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/
<XBaldEagleX> Hola. ¿Alguien puede decirme como se instalan programas que vienen en formato tar.gz?
<Artemis3> ya pero le dije que comentara esas lineas asi que no importa
<Artemis3> con eso debe servir
<XBaldEagleX> Lo estoy mirando por Google pero no me entero
<Artemis3> aprovecha y añade universe multiverse jeje
<omikron4> XBaldEagleX: tar.gz es un archivo comprimido como pudierar ser rar o zip
<CatalanGuy> si
<CatalanGuy> lo acabo de hacer Artemis3
<CatalanGuy> merci
<Artemis3> ok
<XBaldEagleX> Si eso ya lo he visto. Lo extraigo pero luego lo que hay que hacer con la terminal no me entero muy bien
<CatalanGuy> pero gdisk sigue sin estar en ubuntu software center
<CatalanGuy> :(
<omikron4> ve a la carpeta donde lo has descomprimido... haz un ls y me dices XBaldEagleX
<CatalanGuy> provaré de bajarme un source.list del web
<XBaldEagleX> ls que es?
<Artemis3> gdisk esta en universe
<omikron4> XBaldEagleX: como cuando en windows haces dir.. aki puedes hacer dir o ls
<XBaldEagleX> perdona mi ignorancia pero no lo entiendo.
<CatalanGuy> da igual Artemis3 he cogido un source.list del web y lo he reemplazado y ahora si que descarga cosas
<CatalanGuy> ;)
<omikron4> abre un terminal XBaldEagleX
<CatalanGuy> debe ser cosa del live dc
<XBaldEagleX> ya
<CatalanGuy> no si al final todo sale
<XBaldEagleX> que más?
<omikron4> ahora cd y la carpeta que te creó al descomprimir XBaldEagleX
<XBaldEagleX> vale
<XBaldEagleX> ya esta
<omikron4> ahora haz ls
<XBaldEagleX> pongo ls?
<omikron4> si
<XBaldEagleX> vale ya está
<XBaldEagleX> y ahora?
<omikron4> XBaldEagleX: ahora eso lo seleccionas con el raton y lo pegas en http://www.pastebin.com/rh5QJR3m
<omikron4> bueno.. en la direccion que te de
<omikron4> porque esa que te he puesto es la de antes
<omikron4> la tienes que pegar en http://www.pastebin.com
<XBaldEagleX> http://pastebin.com/wwKadcUk
<omikron4> XBaldEagleX: has bajado un programa de windows?
<XBaldEagleX> La versión supuestamente es para Linux
<omikron4> pues tendras que ejecutarlo con wine.. pulsa el boton derecho del ratón sobre el archivo ejecutable y dale a ejecutar con wine
<Artemis3> ahi dice que funciona con mono
<XBaldEagleX> imagino que tendré que instalarlo antes
<omikron4> o si estas en el terminal pues lo ejecutas asi.. wine archivoejecutable.exe
<Artemis3> sudo mono XBSlink.exe
<omikron4> XBaldEagleX: no hay ningun archivo de instalacion ni setup
<Artemis3> (si, esa porqueria dice que tiene que correr como root, que horror)
<XBaldEagleX> ¿pero entonces por qué está la versión para windows, la de linux y la de MAC?
<Artemis3> http://www.secudb.de/~seuffert/xbslink/usage
<Artemis3> con eso se trojanizan a mas de uno
<XBaldEagleX> El programa lo he usado ya antes en windows
<Artemis3> sera a tu riesgo, yo nunca usaria algo si, que aprendan a programar esos o hagan algo propiamente hecho para linux
<omikron4> XBaldEagleX: sigue las instrucciones y ya esta.. en ese link estan para linux tambien.. dice que no necesita de wine .. http://www.pastebin.com/rh5QJR3m
<omikron4> no este no.. el otro.. http://www.secudb.de/~seuffert/xbslink/usage
<omikron4> ese si que es
<XBaldEagleX> ok gracias
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<chilicuil> o/
<omikron4> aunque ya lo hayas usado en windows no quiere decir que sea bueno.. de hecho todo lo que esta para windows es cerrado y la mayoria te pide instalacion de controles activex o cosas asi
<XBaldEagleX> ¿Cómo se instala mono and libpcap (v1.1.1)?
<omikron4> como verás eso no es parte del soporte.. ubuntu.. si te pidiera algo por fallo de ubuntu posiblemente pudieramos hacer algo .. dificilmente se puede hacer algo de un programa que, en mi caso no conozco. Por lo tanto no te puedo ayudar.. lo siento
<XBaldEagleX> ok
<Deckon> XBaldEagleX, apt-get install mono libcap?
<omikron4>  To start XBSlink enter the directory with the file “XBSlink.exe” in it and run “sudo mono XBSlink.exe”
<XBaldEagleX> me dice que no encuentra el comando mono. sera porque no tengo instalado el mono y el libcap ese
<Deckon> +1
<omikron4> el libpcap sudo apt-get install libpcap XBaldEagleX
<chilicuil> mmm, si escribes $ mono
<chilicuil> en una terminal, ella misma te dice que paquetes necesitas instalar, para ese caso $ apt-get install mono-runtime
<julieta> hola
<julieta> consegui instalar libreoffice con vuestras indicaciones
<julieta> pero es una version antigua, no la 3.5.1 que es la ultima
<Artemis3> mejor usa esa hasta finales de abril
<Deckon> julieta, que version de ubuntu tienes?
<julieta> xubuntu 10.10 creo
<Artemis3> 10.10 o 10.04?
<Artemis3> pense que era 10.04
<julieta> am
<julieta> donde puedo ver que version de xubuntu es?
<Deckon> julieta, lo instalaste mediante ppa?
<julieta> si
<Artemis3> en un terminal, el comando lsb_release -a  y en ambiente grafico hay algo por ahi que dice "ayuda"
<Deckon> ok, pues esa es la maxima version que podras alzanzar hasta el momento..si quieres la mas reciente tendras que compilar
<julieta> es la 10.10
<julieta> lo vi mediante la terminal
<Artemis3> ah... bueno en ese caso
<Artemis3> puedes actualizar a 11.04, luego a 11.10
<julieta> como se compila?
<julieta> esque me da miedo actualizar tanto
<Deckon> bajas la fuente y sigues el readme
<Artemis3> creeme, si te da miedo actualizar, mejor ni pienses en compilar
<julieta> O.o
<julieta> tan dificil es?
<Artemis3> no pero, se puede complicar
<Artemis3> y como es una version viejita, pues
<Artemis3> mejor no lo hagas :)
<julieta> vaya...
<Artemis3> actualiza es mas facil
<Artemis3> actualiza 2 veces, detente en la 11.10
<Deckon> julieta, si vas a actualizar entre versiones asegurate de hacer resplados antes
<Deckon> si te es posible mejor reinstalla
<Artemis3> bueno si eso nunca esta demas
<Artemis3> respalda lo que sea irrecuperable
<julieta> ya, pero un amigo mio actualizo su ubuntu a la ultima version, y el tenia antes otra version mas vieja, y le iba super rapido. Pues fue actualizar a la ultima, y le iba la pc como casi como windows de lento
<Artemis3> jajaja
<Artemis3> eso depende de varias cosas
<Artemis3> ah sera por el unity, si no te gusta podrias instalar lubuntu mejor
<Deckon> julieta, no es recomendado actualizar versiones, es mejor reinstalar
<julieta> reinstalar?
<julieta> como se hace?
<Deckon> bajas la ultima version de ubuntu y la instalas
<Artemis3> bueno si quieres respaldar, borra todo e instala lubuntu 11.10, o si no te da miedo, el 12.04 al menos Xubuntu funciona bien
<Artemis3> si creo que ahorras tiempo usando ese metodo, respalda, y pues instala desde cero el lubuntu o el xubuntu 12.04, esta en beta pero instalando desde cero funciona
<Artemis3> y ya estas de una vez en la LTS, te quedas ahi hasta dentro de 2 años :)
<julieta> que es respaldar'
<omikron4> de todas formas no es aconsejable instalar hasta que este la version completa.. creo que es lo mejor.. ahora es mejor probarlas en maquinas virtuales
<julieta> ?
<Artemis3> bueno si puedes esperar hasta finales de abril... seria ideal
<Artemis3> para no instalar la beta
<Deckon> julieta, es sacar todos tus datos importantes
<julieta> am ok
<julieta> hehe
<Artemis3> copiarlos a pendrives, cds, etc
<julieta> si, lo pille
<julieta> hehe
<Artemis3> para poder formatear
<Deckon> condifuraciones, mucica , imagenes , etc
<omikron4> respaldar = copia de seguridad de los datos importantes
<Artemis3> documentos diria yo primero que musica
<CatalanGuy> Arranque GPT-EFI o arranque GPT-BIOS  que diferencia hay?
<Artemis3> intenta efi, si no funciona intenta la otra
<julieta> uf, muchos nombres tecnicos
<julieta> hehe
<Deckon> gpt efi?
<Artemis3> se supone que efi aguanta gpt
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, quieres hacer instalacion en una maquina con uefi?
<julieta> Pero tan tan dificil es compilar?
<julieta> no hay ninguna guia o algo asi?
<Artemis3> pero si usas bios, como tiene un mbr de respaldo... sirve igual
<CatalanGuy> no se
<Deckon> julieta, no, pero si no sabes lo que haces se te puede complicar
<CatalanGuy> no quiero para nada MBR
<julieta> ok
<Artemis3> el mbr es un respaldo redundante
<CatalanGuy> yo querria encender el PC sin Grub ni nada que me apareciese ya el escritorio
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Artemis3> solo pone gpt-efi y ya
<Artemis3> el grub se configura luego
<julieta> bueno chicos muchas gracias por la informacion y ayuda :)
<Artemis3> hay una opcion para que no muestre nada si no pasa algun error
<julieta> a ver si me paso mas por aki cuando me surjan mas dudas
<Artemis3> julieta, pues si, lo mas sencillo es que actualices, pero el metodo que te guste
<julieta> ok, gracias Artemis
<julieta> : )
<Artemis3> respalda los datos importantes
<julieta> ok
<Artemis3> nunca se sabe...
<julieta> gracias
<julieta> hehe
<julieta> enga que vaya muy bien
<julieta> chauuu
<Artemis3> prueba el lubuntu si te gusta un entorno clasico
<fosco_> CatalanGuy: puedes esconder el menú del grub para que no veas nada, pero alguien tiene que encargarse de arrancar el sistema
<julieta> vale, probare a ver
<Artemis3> o el xubuntu
<julieta> : )
<Artemis3> nos vemos :)
<julieta> el xubuntu es el que uso ahora mismo
<Artemis3> entonces puedes actualizar
<CatalanGuy> http://pastebin.com/bYeHbvbP
<Artemis3> sin preocupaciones de que se va poner lento
<CatalanGuy> fosco_, :p
<CatalanGuy> tienes razon
<Artemis3> es solo ubuntu que se pone lento por el gnome3, pero no xubuntu
<CatalanGuy> First usable sector is 34 <--- qué pasa con los 33 primeros?
<CatalanGuy> si borré toda la tabla!
<CatalanGuy> http://pastebin.com/bYeHbvbP
<CatalanGuy> fua que lio
<CatalanGuy> ttendria k haber una GUI para gdisk
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, quieres instalar en una mac?
<Artemis3> jaja en realidad es facil si usaste fdisk
<Artemis3> pero, el gparted tambien sirve
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, puedes hacer tus particiones con gpartes el problema sera cuando tengas que seleccionar las flags, eso solo lo podras hacer mediante gdisk
<Deckon> bueno, las flag de boot-bios
<Artemis3> no vale no hay problema
<Deckon> claro que lo hay, gparted no soporta gpt por eso hay que usar gdisk para nombrar las flags por gparted no puede escribirlas
<Artemis3> si soporta
<Deckon> :O
<Deckon> que version tienes?
<Artemis3> ya ni se pero al menos el que venia con el 11.04 funcionaba
<Artemis3> en la propia instalacion funciona
<Artemis3> con el alternate pones una tabla gpt en lugar de la "msdos" que te ofrece, cuando haces particionado manual
<Deckon> para crear flags boot-bios?
<Artemis3> en todo caso grub la agarra
<Artemis3> el flag solo hacia falta si no se instalaba grub en el disco
<Artemis3> sino en alguna particion por ej
<Deckon> O.0
<Artemis3> aunque si esta flageada la primera part :)
<Artemis3> no es que importe mucho...
<Deckon> pues en un sistema con uefi importa y mucho por que si no no arranca
<Artemis3> este es con uefi, y si que arranca
<CatalanGuy> no entiendo lo de flags
<Deckon> o.O
<Artemis3> ah no prestes atencion, instala :)
<Artemis3> son cosas del pasado
 * CatalanGuy necesita alinear los sectores a 4092 bytes porque tiene HDD con Advanced Format
<CatalanGuy> eso ultimo es importante
<CatalanGuy> los nuevos HDD que vienen con AF
<Artemis3> si si, parted y gdisk lo hacen
<CatalanGuy> ok
<Artemis3> solo fdisk es algo tonto con eso
<CatalanGuy> pero veo que partitions will be align on 2048-sector boundaries
<CatalanGuy> no veo 4k
<Artemis3> y la instalacion de ubuntu por defecto es con parted
<CatalanGuy> me entiendes?
<CatalanGuy> ademas pone: logical sector size: 512 bytes
<Artemis3> lo que no es por defecto es usar gpt en vez de mbr, pero eso no esta relacionado con los sectores de 4k, sino que es el mètodo moderno de hacer "tabla de particiones"
<CatalanGuy> y mi WD EARS va con 4k
<CatalanGuy> k lio
<Artemis3> jaja en realidad no te lias si no tienes el jumper ese puesto
<Artemis3> para usuarios finales es transparente, solo los que usan windows xp tienen lios
<Artemis3> recuerda que, aun alineado, es un disco de 5400rpm, no es rapido...
<Artemis3> bueno, para ser exactos, es de 5403rpm :)
<CatalanGuy> es variable
<CatalanGuy> dicen ellos
<Artemis3> jajaja esa es la mentira
<CatalanGuy> los western digital caviar green?
<CatalanGuy> bueno almenos son silenciosos y no se calientan lol
<CatalanGuy> ojala hubiera comprado los black
<CatalanGuy> de 7200
<Artemis3> en serio, ellos ponen "velocidad es entre 5400 y 7200" (respuesta: 5403, "técnicamente" por encima de 5400 y por debajo de 7200) digamos que una troleada del fabricante para vender mas
<CatalanGuy> sisi el de appinformatica me la jodio
<CatalanGuy> la serie green es ideal para backup de datos no para el SO
<Artemis3> pero sabes, si consigues un disco en estado solido para instalar el sistema...
<CatalanGuy> si cuando tenga dinero
<CatalanGuy> y bajen los precios
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Artemis3> bueno ya sabes donde va / y donde va /home entonces
<CatalanGuy> si
<CatalanGuy> lo que sigue sin quedarme claro esto del AF
<CatalanGuy> :(
<CatalanGuy> invesgitare
<Artemis3> es lo que te dije
<Artemis3> con el WD el software que formatea hace esa trampa para que windows XP instale su cosa creyendo que usa el sector 63, pero el disco lo pone en el 64 y asi quedan alineados, porque XP trabaja con sectores de 512 pero ellos caen exacto en las fronteras de 4096... el seagate lo hace con un jumper
<Artemis3> los sistemas modernos trabajan directamente con los sectores de 4096 bytes (4k) y no necesitan eso
<Artemis3> incluye linux por supuesto
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> ahora entiendo
<CatalanGuy> solo una cosa mas
<CatalanGuy> necesito crear el sector de arranque de 200 megas al principio?
<Artemis3> no
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic> Artemis3: CatalanGuy ya que hablais de particiones como se particiona un SSD
<atotclic> ??
<Artemis3> igual
<Artemis3> usa parted o gdisk
<Artemis3> gparted es mas facil
<liher> hola
<CatalanGuy> pues atotclic ... no sabria decirte...
<liher> alguien sabe como puedo saber cuantos ordenadores estan conectado a mi red wifi?
<CatalanGuy> igual no?
<Artemis3> generalmente los wifi tienen una página de administración y eso que te muestra quienes están conectados
<atotclic> liher:  escanea la red
<liher> como?
<debsan> liher, man nmap
<atotclic> o o entra en el router
<atotclic> y mira los clientes
<CatalanGuy> atotlic Arranque GPT-EFI o arranque GPT-BIOS
<CatalanGuy> ay
<CatalanGuy> http://manual.aptosid.com/es/part-gdisk-es.htm
<CatalanGuy> el manual de gdisk
<CatalanGuy> coño si ya no esta
<CatalanGuy> Artemis3, te debo un cafe hombre
<CatalanGuy> me has ayudado monton
<Artemis3> no importa solo sigue probando
<CatalanGuy> mira te copio como me ha quedado
<CatalanGuy> http://pastebin.com/UxdCSBBe
<CatalanGuy> estoy dentro de Live CD Ubuntu 11.10. Ahora miraré de instalar Ubuntu en esas "particiones"
<CatalanGuy> aunque no sé cómo xD
<CatalanGuy> oh no
<CatalanGuy> me queda 1 mega de espacio libre entre cada particion
<CatalanGuy> :(
<CatalanGuy> al instalar ubuntu con gparted me doy cuenta
<CatalanGuy> maldito CD Desktop de Ubuntu que solo te deja instalar con fdisk y no con gdisk y ahora qué hago
<CatalanGuy> ahora que tengo las particiones bien alineadas
<CatalanGuy> cómo coño instalo ubuntu en esas particiones con GPT
<CatalanGuy> los de canonical deberian hacerselo mirar, ya no se lleva MBR
<CatalanGuy> grr
<mimecar> !lengua CatalanGuy
<kubot> CatalanGuy: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> sorry
<mimecar> canonical busca compatibilidad
<mimecar> si pones GPT te quedas sin windows
<CatalanGuy> ya
<CatalanGuy> bueno si que hagan lo que quieran son libres pero ahora yo estoy jodido
<CatalanGuy> tengo particiones bien alineadas para nada xD
<mimecar> has mirado antes de hacer todo el trabajo que lo pudieras instalar?
<fosco_> CatalanGuy: y todo este rollo que te estás montando con las particiones para que es?
<CatalanGuy> puf
<CatalanGuy> mimecar, no
<CatalanGuy> era la 1a vez que probaba esto del GPT sin MBR
<CatalanGuy> y fosco: pues pq mi HDD tiene AF
<CatalanGuy> trabaja con sectores de 4k
<CatalanGuy> los nuevos HDD tienen AF
<CatalanGuy> no te suena?
<fosco_> no
<Kujah> holas
<CatalanGuy> igual en vez de ubiquity podria haber usado gNewSense
<Harpagornis> alguien utiliza el emulador de android?
<mimecar> emulador o máquina virtual Harpagornis ?
<Harpagornis> emulador android
<Harpagornis> http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/devices/emulator.html
<Harpagornis> eso
<mimecar> realmente es una máquina virtual con qemu
<mimecar> pregunta
<Harpagornis> como se crea una maquina?
<mimecar> ya has instalado el SDK?
<Harpagornis> si
<mimecar> entra en la ruta del SDK
<mimecar> y me parece que se llama avmanager
<Harpagornis> umm, yo en instalado el paquete jdk-6 creo
<mimecar> eso no es el sdk de android
<mimecar> un segundo
<Harpagornis> y luego he iniciado una venta grafica para descargar los paquetes de diferentes versiones
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/android/programacion/25-instalacion-del-android-sdk-en-fedora-16-x64
<mimecar> aunque es para fedora, te vale para lo que quieres hacer
<esmirlin> hola, existe algún problema si pongo mi /home en una partición ntfs?
<Harpagornis> mimecar, perdona , ya tenaie l sdk y ya hice esos pasos
<mimecar> al final te dice como se crea la máquina virtual de Android
<mimecar> ya lo tienes hecho eso también?
<fosco_> esmirlin: sí, muchas cosas no funcionarán, no lo hagas
<esmirlin> fosco_: es que tengo un problema
<esmirlin> he intentado cambiar las rutas de las carpetas con ubuntu tweak cambiando las de mi home por las que tengo en el ntfs
<esmirlin> pero el dash de unity sigue sin mostrar videos y canciones
<mimecar> esmirlin: en ntfs no tienes permisos
<mimecar> y las aplicaciones que los necesiten no funcionarán
<esmirlin> pero entendéis lo que quiero decir¿?
<mimecar> qué carpetas has modificado?
<esmirlin> imágenes
<esmirlin> música
<esmirlin> descargas
<esmirlin> ...
<Harpagornis> el ejemplo es teniendo el eclipse no'
<Harpagornis> ?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: el programa que se ejecuta en el emulador?
<fosco_> esmirlin: no es buena idea hacer eso
<esmirlin> por otro lado, he intentado que el icono de carpeta personal del launcher abra /media/sda4
<fosco_> muchos archivos del home tienen unos permisos muy específicos
<esmirlin> en lugar de /home
<fosco_> y el sistema ntfs no puede aportarlos
<esmirlin> ahhh por eso no puedo abrir algunas cosas java y tal
<fosco_> lo que me parece extraño es que te funcione el entorno gráfico
<Harpagornis> si mimecar
<mimecar> el que se ve en la captura está hecho con eclipse
<mimecar> aunque puedes lanzar la máquina desde el mismo programa que la has creado
<mimecar> (tendrás un sistema básico en ese caso)
<Harpagornis> mimecar, que significa ese error? PANIC: Could not open: /home//.android/avd/.ini
<rolonavarta> buenas tardes... alguno ha tenido problemas con el driver nvidia 96? q al activarlo la resolución solo queda en 640*480? mi placa es una nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<mimecar> al abrir la máquina virtual?
<rolonavarta> perdon uso U 11.10
<Harpagornis> si mimecar
<mimecar> Harpagornis: no lo has creado con sudo verdad?
<dabor___> rolonavarta: los drivers libres te andaban mal?
<Harpagornis> con el sudo me da error igual
<mimecar> ese error no me ha salido
<mimecar> mira si existe la ruta
<mimecar> tengo que desconectarme ya
<mimecar> si no lo consigues preguntame mañana
<rolonavarta> dabor___: sel libre es el q esta por defecto? porq en la lista de controladores solo me figuran dos y ninguno me dice (experimenta) q creeria deberia figurar
<fosco_> rolonavarta: sí el driver libre es el que se usa al instalar el sistema
<fosco_> ese debería funcionarte bien
<rolonavarta> pues no me anda muy bien q digamos tons! la grafica se entrecorta al mover las ventanas x ejemplo
<rolonavarta> si me da la resolucion de  mi monitor, no la maxima, pero anda
<fosco_> yo dejaría el driver por defecto
<fosco_> con una nvidia tan vieja sólo tendrás problemas si usas los drivers propietarios
<rolonavarta> fosco_: si bien los efectos no me interesan... con esos drivers compiz no andan ni a palos
<fosco_> pero si tu mismo dices q no te interesan los efectos, para que quieres compiz?
<dabor___> rolonavarta: deberian funcionar con los drivers libres, verifica que tengas aceleracion 3D
<rolonavarta> el tema es q al mover las ventanas estas como q pegan saltos
<dabor___> rolonavarta: algun programa que este usando toda la cpu?
<rolonavarta> nop... lo mas pesado firefox y libreoffice
<fosco_> si estas usando unity te recomiendo q pases a un escritorio menos exigente con la gráfica
<dabor___> rolonavarta: no tiene que ver con lo pesado, sino con el uso de la cpu
<fosco_> por ejemplo xfce o lxde funcionarán perfectamente sin efectos ni aceleracion
<dabor___> rolonavarta: verifica con top
<rolonavarta> dabor___:  en pesado me referia al uso del CPU no en tamaño!
<dabor___> rolonavarta: si te dá más de 50-60 % eso puede afectar
<rolonavarta> fosco_:  con gnome puro metacity va bien... y al actualizar de u10.10 a u11.10 (unity) la cosa se pone pesada
<rolonavarta> dabor___: con top todo anda de primera
<fosco_> si, por eso te recomiendo otro escritorio
<fosco_> si te gustaba gnome2 te gustará xfce
<rolonavarta> si, unity la vdd q no me gusta
<fosco_> salgo un momento
<fernandocueva> no me gusta ntfsfix quiero saber usar el ntfsresize tal como me dice el gparted
<Hagbard__> hi
<Hagbard__> hola
<Hagbard__> como estan
<Hagbard__> ?
<Hagbard__> hola fosco_
<Hagbard__> como vas
<fosco_> aqui estamos, ahora mismo probando xfce4
<Hagbard__> que tal va el xfce4
<Hagbard__> ami me gustaria usarlo sobre la ppc32 que tengo en la casa
<fosco_> va bien, ligero y completo
<Hagbard__> que bien creo que xfce
<Hagbard__> va a ser la opcion ahora que no hay gnome
<Kujah> hay alguien?
<Hagbard__> si Kujah
<Artemis3> bueno tambien hay lxde
<Kujah> Hagbard__,  ¿sabes si hay en ubuntu para programar en basic?
<Artemis3> oh, mas bien un basic para linux?
<hashashin> nas
<Kujah> si, vamos me refiero a el entorno para programar
<Captain_Soul> Hola
<Kujah> no hay?
<Captain_Soul> alguien tiene muy buen nivel de Inglés¿
<Hagbard__> Kujah: una distro como tal no lo se, pero sabia que existia gambas
<Kujah> gambas?
<Hagbard__> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<Hagbard__> echa un ojo
<Kujah> yo lo que busco es ya sabeis el prompt de basic el programa para poder meter sentencias
<Hagbard__> si
<Hagbard__> si
<Hagbard__> eso
<Kujah> pero...
<Captain_Soul> alguien tiene muy buen nivel de Inglés¿
<Kujah> nolo hay en el centro de software de ubuntu?
<Kujah> o bajandolo por el terminal?
<fosco_> gambas está en el centro de software
<fernandocueva> tengo un icono en mi escritorio de aplicacion para ejecutarse en terminal pero la aplicacion no carga y no me da tiempo de leer lo que dice el terminal porque desaparece quisiera saber si hay forma de ejecutar el icono desde el termianl mismo
<Kujah> ./ archivo fernandocueva
<fosco_> fernandocueva: abre un terminal manualmente y pon el nombre de la aplicación
<fernandocueva> el archivo es io.desktop
<fernandocueva> le doy y me dice programa no encontrado
<fernandocueva> fue un launcher qe yo cree
<fosco_> pero que comando ejecuta
<fernandocueva> le pongo ./nombre.desktop
<fernandocueva> y me sale desktop command not found
<fernandocueva> +set command not found
<fernandocueva> yo tengo el ubuntu en ingles
<fosco_> repito: que comando ejecuta ese lanzador
<fernandocueva> /usr/local/games/ioquake3/ioquake3.i386
<fosco_> pues ese es el comando que debes poner en el terminal
<fernandocueva> pero lo quiero desde el icono
<fosco_> ya, pero para ver el mensaje de error ponlo en el terminal
<fernandocueva> ta bien
<fosco_> listo, ya tengo xfce4 a mi gusto
<fosco_> :)
<aguitel> fosco_, como lo instalastes ?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install xfce4-session
<fosco_> y luego le he ido añadiendo los componentes que necesitaba
<fosco_> http://i.imgur.com/zkHOS.jpg
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-18
<ReinadeCorazones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624032/
<mimecar> grub customizer, versión de desarrollo de gnome 3, ricotz-testing, tualatrix, ubuntu-x-swat
<mimecar> de verdad necesitas tantos repositorios PPA?
<ReinadeCorazones> no se,yo solo queria q m saliera el arranque distinto no el simple
<ReinadeCorazones> tengo los dos
<ReinadeCorazones> pero ahora estoy en ubuntu normal
<mimecar> gnome 3 está en los repositorios
<mimecar> si metes un repositorio de desarrollo es normal que se rompa
<ReinadeCorazones> y lo puedo quitar
<mimecar> no se la causa del problema que te sale, pero tener tantos repositorios externos puede ser la causa
<mimecar> no se en que estado quedaría tu sistema si los quitas
<ReinadeCorazones> reinstalare ubuntu?
<ReinadeCorazones> y volvere por aqui para q m echeis una mano?
<mimecar> si vuelves a seguir las mismas guías te pasará lo mismo
<ReinadeCorazones> por eso no seguire las mismas guias,volvere por aqui a q m ayudeis a dejarlo bien
<mimecar> con todas las cosas que has añadido sería raro que funcionara todo
<mimecar> busca por la red por si se pueden quitar repositorios de ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajajaa es q soy novata y curiosa y lo toco todo,pero bueno asi es la forma de aprender :)
<mimecar> esa forma de usar el equipo es la mejor para romperlo o que te entren
<ReinadeCorazones> si,pero mi profesor online m abandono,y m apaño como puedo
<ReinadeCorazones> mira encontre esto http://www.itimetux.com/2013/01/eliminar-ppa-para-poder-actualizar-los.html
<mimecar> eso no quita los paquetes del ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> pues creo q lo mejor es reinstalar y volvere a pediros ayuda para configurarlo bien
<ReinadeCorazones> un saludo,y gracias!!!
<Guest86438> Hola buenas noches
<teenwood> hola soy nuevo aqui saludos desde mexico
<teenwood> :)
<on3453v3n> hola
<on3453v3n> como puedo ver el consumo de mb\s en consola ?
<WyReSP> Alguien con mucha idea.de android que pueda.saber porque me falla la deteccion de la posicion.del movil?
<LinuxO> oigan, tengo un problema que me viene molestando hace meses: El reloj del sistema se atrasa.
<LinuxO> es un problema de hardware?
<LinuxO> la hora en otros dispositivos como un reloj normal de verdad o un celular se mantiene bien
<LinuxO> pero mi pc está siempre varios minutos desfasada
<LinuxO> la pongo en hora
<LinuxO> la apago, la enciendo de vuelta o simplemente pasa el tiempo y está encendida
<LinuxO> y cuando veo la hora o bien 10 minutos de atraso o 20 o 30, se va atrasando cada vez más
<LinuxO> ahora dice las 7 AM y en realidad son las 7:13 AM
<LinuxO> voy a ver si es la batería del cmos el problema porque no lo he notado mientras tengo la PC encendida (tampoco me puse a verlo)
<LinuxO> y casi siempre lo noto cuando dejo la pc apagada y la vuelvo a encender luego de unas horas
<LinuxO> tal vez mientras está encendida la hora se mantiene
<LinuxO> pero como es un error que me suele molestar al encenderla y luego llego a una aceptación, corrijo la hora y no le paro porque ando ocupado
<LinuxO> tal vez la hora se va atrasando al estar encendida y no me doy cuenta y la verdad es que no me interesaba mucho solucionarlo porque tenía cosas más importantes que hacer
<LinuxO> pero ya me tiene cansado porque no pasa a veces, pasa siempre
<LinuxO> y no puedo contar con la hora de la pc porque suele estar muy atrasada (ni siquiera es 1 o 2 minutos nada más, no, son más de 10 minutos)
<LinuxO> pero necesito tener la hora bien así que voy a intentar ver si es la pila que se está agotando
<LinuxO> y tal vez ese sea el problema porque en la netbook no noto que suceda eso
<LinuxO> y tiene el mismo ubuntu instalado
<LinuxO> bueno, parece que sí, que era la batería, al menos estaba agotada
<LinuxO> entonces que quede de referencia por si a alguno le pasa algo similar
<LinuxO> llevo más de un año con este problema y nunca se había desconfigurado el cmos
<LinuxO> y aún no me pasó, sólo recién cuando quité la batería vieja
<LinuxO> pero sí se me atrasaba el reloj
<LinuxO> veremos si se sigue atrasando ahora, mañana lo verifico
<iphjav> hola
<iphjav> una pregunta, de cuanto tiene que ser la swap para instalar ubuntu en un pc de 4gb de ram? es que estoy acostumbrado a instalarlo en uno de 1gb
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar hola!!! estas?
<ReinadeCorazones> hola acabo de instalar ubuntu,alguien m puede ayudar?
<csotelo> ¿como?
<ReinadeCorazones> pues indicandome q tengo q instalar,pq la otra vez meti cosas q no debia y no iba bien
<csotelo> que tipo de usurio eres?
<ReinadeCorazones> lo unico q hice fue actualizar y meter los extras
<csotelo> ¿oficina, casa, desarrollo, cad...?
<ReinadeCorazones> casa
<csotelo> libre office chromium pidgin
<ReinadeCorazones> es para aprender a manejarme con software libre
<csotelo> con ello emṕieza
<csotelo> y si actualiza tu sistema
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,pero el chromiun no pq uso firefox,y el pidgin tampoco m hace falta
<ReinadeCorazones> meto el libre office
<csotelo> si
<ReinadeCorazones> ya esta metido
<ReinadeCorazones> los repositorios,es lo q llevo mal
<ReinadeCorazones> no se cuales poner
<csotelo> sudo aptitude update primero
<csotelo> si has instalado desde un cd, lo mas probnable es que ya tengas lo necesario.. ni mas ni menos
<ReinadeCorazones> m dice q orden no encontrada
<ReinadeCorazones> lo instale dsd usb
<csotelo> oh
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, no necesitas poner ningun repo, ya estan todos los que vas a necesitar
<GridCube> solo actualiza el sisteme, aptitude no esta instalado,es apt-get
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> pero con usar el centro de software de ubuntu sobra
<GridCube> no necesitas usar una terminal
<csotelo> # sudo aptitude update
<csotelo> #sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<mimecar> csotelo, aptitude no está por defecto
<csotelo> ouch
<GridCube> es apt-get csotelo siempre es apt-get
<ReinadeCorazones> hola mimecar!!!
<csotelo> hola GridCube
<csotelo> hmm pues si.. pero aptitude solia venir por default en ubuntu
<GridCube> holas
<GridCube> no que yo sepa
<csotelo> pero bueno.. si tienes razon
<ReinadeCorazones> hola GridCube
<GridCube> hola ReinadeCorazones :)
<csotelo> gh, pue si... y ciertamente etsoy mas famliarizado con consola :/
<csotelo> creoq ue debi partitr por ahi
<GridCube> :) no te preocupes
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver,q m estoy liando
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, no estas obligada a usar una terminal, no todavia
<ReinadeCorazones> he metido el primer comando
<GridCube> para actualizar el sistema alcanza y sobra el centro de software de ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube se utilizarla la consola
<GridCube> :) perfecto
<ReinadeCorazones> m enseñaron asi
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces q hago para el aptitude
<GridCube> entonces apt-get es tu amigo, y apt-cache
<GridCube> no, aptitude no esta por default
<ReinadeCorazones> :)
<csotelo> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> lo instalo?
<GridCube> apt-get update
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, si queres, a mi me parece confuso y complicado
<GridCube> nunca lo uso
<ReinadeCorazones> ese ya lo meti
<GridCube> si necesito algo mas que apt-get uso synaptic y ya
<ReinadeCorazones> el synaptic es lo q no entiendo
<ReinadeCorazones> pq meto cosas q no hacen falta xD
<GridCube> tons no toques nada :P
<GridCube> depende de que quieras hacer
<ReinadeCorazones> pues aprender a configurar el ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> para luego aparcar windows
<GridCube> pues ya esta
<GridCube> no necesitas nada mas
<ReinadeCorazones> y el gnome?
<GridCube> que tiene gnome?
<ReinadeCorazones> no se
<ReinadeCorazones> es q cambia cuando enciendo
<GridCube> no entiendo
<ReinadeCorazones> pq m sale la pantalla en negro hasta q puedo iniciar sesion
<GridCube> aja... ?
<GridCube> sigo sin entender
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, eso es un problema?
<ReinadeCorazones> hombre,no mola
<ReinadeCorazones> antes ponia gnome y salian puntito
<mimecar> hasta que no inicias sesión no puedes hacer nada en el sistema
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora nada,todo negro
<GridCube> ah ok entonces el problema es plymouth
<ReinadeCorazones> siiiiii eso es,el plymounth
<ReinadeCorazones> no m acordaba del nombre
<ReinadeCorazones> y la grafica no esta la mia
<mimecar> que no está la tuya?
<ReinadeCorazones> la nvidia no esta
<mimecar> estarás usando el driver libre
<mimecar> si que está la tarjeta
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, si ya hiciste el update, en el USC tenes que tener una solapa de drivers
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, http://matrixdevelopments.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/cambiar-el-plymouth-de-ubuntu-1204.html
<ReinadeCorazones> en origenes de software esta
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a hacer lo del plymounth,a ver si funciona
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube  me da muchas opciones a elegir,cual elijo?
<GridCube> cualquiera, ni idea XD yo uso la que viene por default
<GridCube> anda probando
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<GridCube> yo uso elde xubuntu P: porque mis maquinas todas corren xubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> lo tuve,pero no m gusto
<GridCube> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> permiso denegado a todos los q probe xD
<mimecar> ¿estas modificando cosas del sistema?
<ReinadeCorazones> he seguido los pasos q dice la pagina
<ReinadeCorazones> http://matrixdevelopments.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/cambiar-el-plymouth-de-ubuntu-1204.html
<mimecar> la letra de esa página es un poco molesta
<ReinadeCorazones> si muy pequeña
<mimecar> si sigues los pasos no es posible que te de errores de permisos
<ReinadeCorazones> pues algo estare haciendo mal :(
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a repetir a ver si es de esta
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora si jejejeje reinicio y os comento
<ReinadeCorazones> pues no ha cambiando nada
<GridCube> que mal
<GridCube> tal ves cuando tengas tus drivers
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<ReinadeCorazones> pues no se,he metido el apt date y upgrade
<ReinadeCorazones> mira,acabo d instalar el synaptic,y dice ejecutandose sin privilegios d administrador
<mimecar> para que pones synaptic?
<ReinadeCorazones> lo quito?
<mimecar> el centro de software ya te permite instalar cosas
<ReinadeCorazones> ok pues lo quito
<GridCube> pobre ReinadeCorazones XD la dan vuelta como una veleta XD
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa no pasa nada,tengo mucha paciencia jejeeje
<GridCube> P:
<ReinadeCorazones> el caso es q la tengais vosotros conmigo jaajaja
<ReinadeCorazones> y como pongo mis drivers?
<ReinadeCorazones> estoy instalando la nvidia chicos,a ver si hay suerte
<GridCube> :)
<mimecar> estas instalando desde los repositorios?
<ReinadeCorazones> por la terminal
<mimecar> ...
<ReinadeCorazones> yo los repositorios no los entiendo
<mimecar> cómo lo estas instalando?
<mimecar> por la terminal puedes poner cualquier cosa
<ReinadeCorazones> espera q t paso la pagina por donde m guio
<ReinadeCorazones> xD
<mimecar> que miedo me das
<ReinadeCorazones> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/10/instalar-controlador-nvidia-en-ubuntu.html
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaajaa no seas tan desconfiao hombre,q soy torpe pero tonta no jajaa
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, desde el centro de software puedes instalar el driver privativo
<ReinadeCorazones> ah pues no lo sabia
<ReinadeCorazones> pero asi tambien vale verdad?
<mimecar> si te gusta complicarte, sí
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa a ver,yo m manejo mejor con la terminal pq es copiar  y pegar
<mimecar> por esa misma razón te cargastes ayer el equipo
<ReinadeCorazones> lo se xD
<ReinadeCorazones> una duda q tengo,el chipset,ya viene en el ubuntu o hay q meterselo tambien como en windows?
<mimecar> ya viene
<ReinadeCorazones> guay
<ReinadeCorazones> y tengo q meter algun driver mas?
<mimecar> hay algo que no te funcione?
<ReinadeCorazones> q yo sepa de momento no
<ReinadeCorazones> tengo q reiniciar ahora dspues d la nvidia?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano
<ReinadeCorazones> por?
<mimecar> estas modificando el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> si algo falla no verás bien el escritorio
<ReinadeCorazones> ah vale,pero no tengo live cd tengo usb
<ReinadeCorazones> vamos tu dices por si m lo cargo xD
<GridCube> da igual :P si algo anda mal, volves con el usb y buscas la carpeta /etc/X11 y borras el archivo xorg.com
<GridCube> da igual :P si algo anda mal, volves con el usb y buscas la carpeta /etc/X11 y borras el archivo xorg.conf
<ReinadeCorazones> ok lo apunto xD
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora vuelvo jejejee
<jess> conseguidoooooooo
<jess> jejejeeje
<ReinadeCorazones> conseguido chicos!!! lo unico q ahora al cargar pone lubuntu y dice q esta desconectado del plymounth
<mimecar> no habías instalado ubuntu?
<GridCube> :P me ha pasado
<ReinadeCorazones> si
<ReinadeCorazones> pero ahora al cargar pone lubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> xD
<mimecar> para que seleccionas un tema de plymouth de lubuntu?
<GridCube> cambialo como hoy era
<GridCube> mimecar, no creo que lo haya echo intencionalmente
<ReinadeCorazones> no no,seleccione uno d ubuntu,por eso flipe
<ReinadeCorazones> en la pagina se ve,y puse el numero 10,es d ubuntu
<GridCube> proba otros numeros
<GridCube> como te dije hoy
<GridCube> en plymouth es cosa de probar y ver
<ReinadeCorazones> si,estoy en ello :)
<user__> tengo la siguiente inquietud tengo un isp que me tiene bloqueado el puerto para ppt, uso un router con firmware ddwrt y necesito redigirir ese puerto hacia el puerto 80 como lo puedo hacer
<mimecar> qué protocolo es ppt?
<user__> es vpn
<mimecar> si la duda no es de ubuntu pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<user__> TCP 1723
<user__> Quien me puede orientar
<mimecar> tendrás que redireccionar el router
<mimecar> y el otro equipo escuchar por el puerto 80
<user__> como lo redirecciono
<mimecar> en el router mirando el manual
<mimecar> y en el otro equipo depende del servidor de vpn
<user__> es un firmware linux
<user__> ddwrt
<mimecar> sigue el tema de configurar el router en el otro canal
<mimecar> este canal es para cosas de ubuntu
<Xchatnova> Hola!
<Xchatnova> me gustaria instalar linux en mi Laptop con Windows 8 y UEFI
<Xchatnova> pero veo que es complicado
<Xchatnova> muchos tutoriales de internet
<Xchatnova> y algunos quedan con la PC brickeadas
<Xchatnova> alguna ayuda?
<mimecar> Xchatnova, si el portatil implementa bien uefi no pasa nada
<mimecar> si implementa la normal como le da la gana...
<Xchatnova> no comprendo
<Xchatnova> es que si inicia el live USB de probar ubuntu
<Xchatnova> pero al iniciar
<mimecar> si el fabricante ha implemento mal UEFI puedes tener problemas
<Xchatnova> windows me deja con un error, y tarda como 1/2 en que se arregle
<mimecar> es el caso de los equipos con samsung
<Xchatnova> en el soporte de HP
<Xchatnova> me dijeron que podia tener problemas
<Xchatnova> ¬_¬ creen que en la proxima vesion de ubuntu venga con mejor soporte de UEFI?
<Xchatnova> solo he visto que fedora ya pagó la licencia o llave de UEFI
<mimecar> quien sabe
<Xchatnova> x_________________x
<Xchatnova> pff... ni modos, a decirle adios a Linux/gnu
<mimecar> es lo que pasa cuando compras equipos limitados
<Xchatnova> todas las Notebook que ví en el centro comercial, traian UEFI
<Xchatnova> todavía las PC de escritorio se libran
<Xchatnova> UEFI es jugar con la BIOS
<Xchatnova> y no con el disco duro
<Xchatnova> x_x
<MrTulias> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/09/23/microsoft-aclara-el-tema-de-uefi-nada-de-que-preocuparse/
<Xchatnova> x_x ya lo leí
<Xchatnova> pero en el soporte de HP
<Xchatnova> ellos mismos te mencionan que puede haber problemas
<Xchatnova> *Mrtulias
<MrTulias> ?
<mimecar> Xchatnova, en cualquier soporte te van a decir que si no usas windows
<mimecar> puedes tener problemas
<Xchatnova> =(
<mimecar> Xchatnova, ¿no te funcione el live cd de ubuntu 12.10?
<Xchatnova> si. pero cuando reinicio
<Xchatnova> se pasma media hora en qe windows 8 inicie
<Xchatnova> y me dice qe hay qe restaurar el sistema
<Xchatnova> se ve medio delicadon todo el rollo
<mimecar> has desactivado secure boot?
<Xchatnova> si
<Xchatnova> ahorita te paso una imagen
<Xchatnova> dame 10 seg...
<Xchatnova> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1353511012.jpg
<Xchatnova> me sale esta imagen
<Xchatnova> igual
<mimecar> si te sale igual es que lo tienes activado
<Xchatnova> ya lo desactive
<Xchatnova> y asi inicia ubuntu
<Xchatnova> pero cuando reinicio
<Xchatnova> windows 8 me marca de errores
<Xchatnova> y reestablece el sistema
<Xchatnova> se ve delicado
<Xchatnova> es que lei en el foro de ubuntu que si mi notebook venia presintalado de fabrica windows 8 tenia que instalarla con UEFI ACTIVADO
<Xchatnova> y NO DESACTIVADO
<Xchatnova> como es el caos que quiero hacer
<Xchatnova> se ve dificil
<Xchatnova> =/
<Exio> uefi activado deberia venir por default, si no no podrias bootear del mismo HDD
<Exio> (usa gpt, no?)
<Xchatnova> disculpa mi ignorancia que es GPT
<Xchatnova> entonces tengo que activar nuevamente mi UEFI
<Xchatnova> ?
<Exio> repito, UEFI != secure boot
<Xchatnova> pero si lo activo no inicia Ubuntu
<Xchatnova> ok ok
<Xchatnova> entendido
<Exio> no tendras Legacy support activado?
<Xchatnova> eso de legacy support no viene en Mi notebook
<Xchatnova> la imagen que te pase es igualita a mi Bios
<Xchatnova> ni mas ni menos
<Xchatnova> no comprendo el Legacy support
<Xchatnova> no aparece por nigun lado
<Exio> por eso mismo pregunte, hay un "Legacy Support" arriba de "Secure Boot"
<Exio> en la imagen
<Xchatnova> ha sisisis
<Exio> activado, deberia ser bios-mode, fijate que este desactivado
<Xchatnova> okas
<Xchatnova> dejame checarla
<Xchatnova> legacy boot es compatibilidad heredada¡?
<Xchatnova> Exio no te vayas xD
<Exio> eh, compatabilidad que?
<Xchatnova> dice
<Xchatnova> COMPATIBILIDAD HEREDADA
<Xchatnova> y dice
<Xchatnova> <Desactivado>
<Xchatnova> en las instrucciones dice
<Xchatnova> que es para aceptar versiones de windows anteriores
<Exio> hm
<Exio> proba activandolo :P
<Xchatnova> lo activo O_O
<Xchatnova> pero esa venia desactivada
<Exio> cualquier cosa si no arranca todo lo volves a desactivar
<Xchatnova> okas
<Xchatnova> haber dejame probar con el live usb
<joot> buenas
<joot> alguien_?
<mimecar> este ha estado poco en el irc
<MrTulias> impaciente el muchacho :)
<rda-mac> jajaja
<Exio> que decis mimecar/part
<Exio> ups
<Exio> :P
<blackangel1306> hola a todos
<blackangel1306> Peru se hace presente en este IRC
<EstreIIita> hola hola
<EstreIIita> alguien me ayuda?
<EstreIIita> es algo facil
<mimecar> !alguien EstreIIita
<kubot> EstreIIita: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #ubuntu-es-ops comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ancelot> hi!
<blackangel1306> alguien sabe como esconder mi ip publica
<monster> pues solo que tengas una ip fija , y digo para que esconderla... pero == estan los proxy
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-19
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<blackangel1306> como configuro el proxy de mi red
<blackangel1306> que viene por defecto instalado en mi ubuntu
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<Tiffon> nas
 * GeMiNniS Buenos días
<GridCube> buenas
<ReinadeCorazones> hola!!!
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar GridCube estais?
<mimecar> de momento
<ReinadeCorazones> jejeeje hola!!!
<ReinadeCorazones> ayer la cague pero bien
<ReinadeCorazones> tuve q volver a reinstalar ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que hicistes?
<ReinadeCorazones> estuve hasta las 3 e la mañana dandole pa dejarlo con lo basico
<ReinadeCorazones> cambie la opcion del plymount y no se iniciaba,la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> con deshacer el cambio hubiera sido suficiente
<mimecar> aunque no se viera el sistema sigue arrancnado
<ReinadeCorazones> lo se,pero no se veia nada
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> reinstalas el sistema sólo por no tener los mensajes de arranque?
<ReinadeCorazones> y como inicio sesion?
<flypp> deberías separar /home (si aún no lo has hecho) y hacer copia de seguridad de / antes de toquetear cosas críticas. Con un live-cd puedes usar dd y gzip para tener la copia comprimida en tu home.
<ReinadeCorazones> si se ve todo negro
<mimecar> esperas a que arranque el sistema
<ReinadeCorazones> espere 15 minutos
<mimecar> ¿qué más tocastes aparte del tema?
<ReinadeCorazones> y seguia en negro,entonces no podia deshacer el cambio
<ReinadeCorazones> nada
<mimecar> con un live cd sí que puedes
<ReinadeCorazones> pero no tengo solo utilizo usb
<mimecar> ... es lo mismo
<ReinadeCorazones> y no encontre la opcion q m daba GribCube del /etc/x11
<ReinadeCorazones> asi q no m quedo otra q volver a instalarlo
<mimecar> si modificas plymouth no estas tocando el servidor gráfico
<ReinadeCorazones> pues la grafica la deje como se quedo
<ReinadeCorazones> de hecho ahora la tengo asi y va todo bien
<flypp> copia de seguridad al canto xD
<mimecar> flypp, es más sencillo quitar el teclado del usuario
<flypp> pero menos hermoso
<ReinadeCorazones> el caso es q cuando m lo instalo el profe q tenia,la apariencia era mas bonita
<mimecar> ¿te instalo la misma versión?
<ReinadeCorazones> y es lo q quiero poner,pero fallo mucho
<ReinadeCorazones> si,la misma
<ReinadeCorazones> 12.10
<mimecar> si te duran tan poco las istalaciones clona tu disco duro
<mimecar> y recupera las cosas antes de romperlas
<ReinadeCorazones> pero el retoco cosas,como cuando enciendes en vez d salir asi tan triste,salia con los iconos d ubuntu y windows
<ReinadeCorazones> y para iniciar sesion tenia hasta una foto,y aqui no hay nada d eso
<mimecar> no se que iconos de windows te saldrían
<mimecar> sale la foto si la configuras
<flypp> en el mismo equipo?
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver,cuando enciendes,t sale una lista para elegir el sistema operativo no?
<ReinadeCorazones> pues en vez d salir la lista solo con letras ,salia el icono d ubuntu y el de windows en las opciones
<ReinadeCorazones> si en el mismo equipo
<mimecar> aprende primero a tener un sistema más de 1 día
<mimecar> y después mejoralo
<ReinadeCorazones> la ultima vez q lo hice yo,m quedo igual,y ahora no m acuerdo como se ponian todas esas cosas,pero yo m manejo bien dentro d lo q cabe,lo q m jode son las configuraciones
<mimecar> no modifiques de momento configuraciones del sistema
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces q hago,solo navegar?
<flypp> xD
<mimecar> usar el ordenador
<ReinadeCorazones> o sea avegar,pq yo no juego ni nada d eso xD
<mimecar> trabajarás con el ordenador no?
<mimecar> o sólo lo tienes para navegar?
<flypp> podrías aprender a hacer copias de seguridad si te aburres. O trastear con virtualbox y hacerle todas las perrerías a una máquina virtual antes de hacérselo a tu sistema real
<ReinadeCorazones> lo unico q hago es abrir los pdf o los point q m envian del instituto y buscar informacion pa estudiar
<ReinadeCorazones> flypp m comprende jejejee eo es lo q quiero aprender cosas
<ReinadeCorazones> de todas formas no importa mucho q la cague en mi maquina pq lo voy a mandar a limpiar el disco duro y m hagan las particiones bien pa cuando reinstale windows no se m joda ubuntu
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, si instalas windows después de ubuntu te quitará siempre el cargador de arranque
<ReinadeCorazones> no siempre instale windows antes
<ReinadeCorazones> por eso llegue a esta situacion,pq se m jodio el arranque al formatear windows
<mimecar> entonces no es posible que windows afecte a ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿sabes que se pueden "arreglar" las cosas sin formatear?
<ReinadeCorazones> si,pero m entere despues
<ReinadeCorazones> se q hay una iso para reparar el arranque
<ReinadeCorazones> pero m entere tarde
<flypp> ReinadeCorazones, da el paso con virtualbox. Es la forma más rápida y segura de aprender. Si la fastidias no te dolerá
<ReinadeCorazones> nah si doler no m duele,pq oye esto es paciencia y aceptar lo q hay
<ReinadeCorazones> no se aprende d un dia para otro
<flypp> ReinadeCorazones, lo del menú de arranque con dibujos es BURG
<ReinadeCorazones> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> gracias
<flypp> no tiene nada que ver con plymouth, que es sólo para hacer bonito el arranque de ubumtu
<ReinadeCorazones> si
<ReinadeCorazones> el plymounth es para q salga algo despues d arrancar,como ubuntu o xubuntu,o lo q tengas puesto
<GridCube> pero eso a veces no anda si grub esta interpretando mal tu placa de video
<GridCube> osea si esta en nomodeset
<ReinadeCorazones> y eso como lo puedo saber?
<GridCube> pues si no tocaste nada no tenes nomodeset
<ReinadeCorazones> no
<GridCube> pero puede estar interpretando mal de todas formas
<ReinadeCorazones> solo actualice y meti la nvidia y los extras
<ReinadeCorazones> no toque mas
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, http://askubuntu.com/questions/45926/splash-screen-doesnt-show-on-boot
<ReinadeCorazones> uff esto esta todo en ingles,q bajon xD
<GridCube> engresh is good for yeh
<ReinadeCorazones> i don't speak english,sorry
<GridCube> P:
<ReinadeCorazones> jijiji
<GridCube> you don't need to speak it, just read it
<GridCube> P:
<ReinadeCorazones> a medias
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa
<ReinadeCorazones> el problema es q el traductor dice q pagina no encontrada al darle a traducir pagina completa xD
<ReinadeCorazones> pero m la guardare en marcadores y la ire traduciendo poco a poco jejjeje
<GridCube> es harto sencillo lo que dice
<GridCube> busca /etc/default/grub y cambia la linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<GridCube> por lo que dice ahi
<GridCube> ojo, si anda mal vas a tener que reparar de nuevo
<GridCube> XD
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaja lo tendre en cuenta
<ReinadeCorazones> si no buscare una pagina in spanish
<rafuch0> Hola chicos una pregunta
<rafuch0> una pregunta ... En Argentina cuanto cobra un Ingeniero UNIX realizando tareas de alto nivel como sysadmin unix por hora ? cual seria un monto ni muy exagerado pero tampoco muy pobre . . .  algo quizas un poco arriba de lo normal
<GridCube> rafuch0, pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<rafuch0> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> bueno chicos m tengo q ir,seguro por la noche os dare la tabarra xD un saludo!!!
<arielsanflo> alguien me da el canl de ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> arielsanflo, #ubuntu+1
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> mimecar
<arielsanflo> gracias como siempre presto a ayudar
<clauX> hola genios
<clauX> alguna mente brillante por aquí??
<clauX> para un tonto que se mandó un moco jaja
<clauX> http://pastebin.com/V1NMdK0H
<MrTulias> Hola clauX, te contesta un novato. No se seguro si estarán esos ficheros en el cd (o dvd, o usb) de instalación. Se me ocurre que inicies una sesión live y copies los ficheros desde allí
<flw> ups!
<ReinadeCorazones> holaaaaaaa
<Estrellita> hola hola
<viti> dd
 * GeMiNniS hasta mañana a las personas
<GridCube> o: es especiesita contra los robots
<nahuel_> hola comunidad, traigo una pregunta un poco frecuente : alguno tiene informacion de cuando va a salir ubuntu tablet para toshiba ? muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-20
<nahuel_> como se cambia el nombre  ?
<nahuel_> jess como cambiaste el nombre ?
<ReinadeCorazones> pinchando en mi nombre
<nahuel_> ???????
<nahuel_> gracias
<nahuel_> gente : alguno sabe cuando llega ubuntu para tablets toshiba , graciassss
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,cuando se esta cargando mi ubuntu,m dice kvm disable by bios o algo asi,eso q es?
<ReinadeCorazones> ?????
<nahuel_> gente : alguien sabe si va a estar disponible ubuntu tablets para toshiba ?
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, holaaaa!!! estas??? :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, alguien usa evolution como cliente de correo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo tengo ocnfigutado con gmail, lo usaba con pop
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ahora lo pase a imap, pero no puedo eliminar la carpeta que me quedo local
<CarlosNeyPastor> algien sabe como hacerlo??
<fzeta> CarlosNeyPastor: http://goo.gl/BS7WV google es tu amigo, acostúmbrate a usarlo ;-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> es que vengo googleando y no encuentro la solucion
<CarlosNeyPastor> la configutacion la tengo
<CarlosNeyPastor> me funciona corrrectamente
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia la cuanta usando pop.gmail.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para no tener todo sin leer cuando uso un navegador lo pase a imap.gmail.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero el problema radica que el buzon de pop no se me fue del la visual
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero la cuenta pop la elimine desde evolution
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace unos 4 dias vengo buscando en google pero no encuentro la solucion
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso pregunte por qui
<CarlosNeyPastor> aqui*
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,alguien m puede ayudar porfis?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, que te paso ReinadeCorazones
<ReinadeCorazones> cuando inicio ubuntu m dice kvm disabled by bios,eso q significa? q puedo hacer?
<hashashin> ReinadeCorazones, usas qemu para virtualizar sistemas?
<GridCube> !kvm
<kubot> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, nada, no te molesta
<hashashin> si eso no te suena de nada, no te preocupes por ese mensaje XD
<ReinadeCorazones> no estoy virtualizando nada
<GridCube> por eso
<hashashin> pues lo dicho
<GridCube> aja
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa gracias GridCube
 * GridCube highfives hashashin 
<ReinadeCorazones> ;)
<hashashin> pero seguramente en la bios tendras algo como, activate virtualization o algo asi... si tienes un procesador moderno lo activas y se irá el mensaje...
<hashashin> pero vaya yo ni me molestaria
<ReinadeCorazones> tengo un i5
<ReinadeCorazones> o sea q m tengo q meter en la bios
<ReinadeCorazones> y buscar el kvm y darle a enabled
<ReinadeCorazones> ????
<hashashin> estara por cpu features o similar y como virtualizacion o similar, depende la bios, pero kvm no vas a verlo, kvm es un modulo que necesita esas extensiones de la cpu para funcionar
<ReinadeCorazones> ok gracias
<ReinadeCorazones> lo intentare asi
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube,  mi ubuntu va por buen camino,esta quedando bonito,y funciona xDD
<hashashin> puedes poner el modulo en la blacklist para que no lo cargue y no tocas la bios, si no lo vas a usar de todas formas...
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, el arreglo de grub cambio el plymouth?
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, no necesitas habilitar kvm, no te preocupes por eso
<ReinadeCorazones> el plymount m da desconectado
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, gueno que se le va a hacer
<ReinadeCorazones> pero cambie el burg,y salen los iconos jejeee,mas pequeñitos q antes pero sale :)
<ReinadeCorazones> pero,ya se solucionara el plymounth,paso a paso :)
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora estoy metiendo el gnome remix
<ReinadeCorazones> para poder poner la foto :)
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces m olvido del kvm? pq como no sabia q era... por eso m preocupaba,al poner bios,m alerte xD
<hashashin> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf y dentro blacklist kvm
<hashashin> y te olvidas
<hashashin> jeje
<hashashin> y blacklist kvm_intel por si acaso
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,lo anoto :)
<hashashin> y no deberia cargalo al iniciar
<GridCube> no, no no, no toques blacklist ReinadeCorazones no te molesta, dejalo asi
<ReinadeCorazones> okis,entonces no m volvais loca!!! jajajaa
<hashashin> XD
<hashashin> entonces de recompilar el kernel ni hablamos no? XDD
<ReinadeCorazones> eso ya son palabras mayores para mi de momento xDD
<ReinadeCorazones> lo investigare!!!
<ReinadeCorazones> gnome remix instalado correctamente GridCube  ya tengo una foto puesta jejejee,asi si mola entrar en ubuntu :)
<ReinadeCorazones> una preguntita,m recomendais el deluge con torrent-search???
<GridCube> deluge esta bien, transmission funciona
<leonet> Buenas noches, escribo para saber si alguien podria guiarme, recien instale ubuntu studio pero aun no puedo configurar una tarjeta de sonido,  podrian guiarme, gracias de antemano
<leonet> Muchas gracias, ya lo solucione, al parecer era algo muy dificil para el conocimiento de quienes estaban aca, o los que estaban aca, no deseaban colaborar...espero algun dia colborar a alguien y que no sienta la frustacion de estar solo iniciandose en Linux..
<GeMiNniS> buenas
<warface> hola mundo
<warface> halgien sabe algun metasploit para windows 7
<warface> alguien que use bactrack 5 r3?
<warface> o que sepa progrmar en c#
<warface> bueno grasias de todos mos
<AdolfosWeb> Saludos
<AdolfosWeb> Hay alguien en linea?
<yorx> exit
<HOTELANTEQUERA\a> Buenos días
<Art_Ant> Hola
<Art_Ant> He dejado de poder acceder a un 2008 Server por smb trás las últimas actualizaciones, a alguien más le ha pasasdo?
<yarod39> hola
<yarod39> alguien sabe como me puedo suscribir a las novedades de launchpad
<yarod39> hola
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<gor> buenas a tutti
<GridCube> buenas
<gor> tengo un canal de youtube con videotutos de ubuntu y me gustaría hacer alguno que sea interesante. Alguien me daría alguna idea de que le gustaría que fuera?
<GridCube> gor, pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe :)
<gor> ok
<gor> asias
<GridCube> nadias
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Marverick> hola chili
<chilicuil> oi Marverick , como vai todo?
 * GeMiNniS hasta luego
<Marverick> chilicui1 vou bem
<ReinadeCorazones> holaaaaa
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, estas? :)
<Zentaur> Hola
<Zentaur> no consgo que funcione compartir carpetas con samba
<Zentaur> son dos maquinas cn ubuntu 12.04
<Zentaur> una como servidor samba y otra intentando acceder via nautilus
<Zentaur> puedo ver la carpeta y me pide la contraseña, usuario y dominio, pero no lo reconoce y vuelve a pedirlo
<Zentaur> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
 * canihojr saluda
<ReinadeCorazones> hola buenas noches!!!
<ReinadeCorazones> quien m puede ayudar? ;)
<chilicui1> !ask ReinadeCorazones
<kubot> ReinadeCorazones: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ReinadeCorazones> pues q he instalado el deluge y torrent-search,pero cuando realizo la busqueda con torrent-search da error,como puedo quitarlo? gracias por su atencion
<chilicui1> depende del error ReinadeCorazones, si es un error de instalacion, alguien de ubuntu tendra que arreglarlo, si es de configuracion, tendras que conrfigurarlo adecuadamente, si es un error inherente del programa, sus programadores tendran el placer
<chilicui1> sugiero que nos muestres el error exacto, para que podamos ayudarte de mejor manera
<ReinadeCorazones> dice q la aplicacion dejo de funcionar o algo asi,y m da la opcion de enviar informe de errores y d dejar cerrada o abrir de nuevo
<ReinadeCorazones> ayer de repente la cerraba y se abria continuamente,hoy no m atrevi a abrirla...
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: ohh, entonces es un error de instalacion.., lo mas probable es que no podras usarla, a menos que desees instalarla desde su pagina web (lo cual en la mayoria de los programas no es facil), el dialogo que te sale es por que Ubuntu detecta un error al usarla (la aplicacion se cierra sola)
<chilicui1> puedes enviar el reporte para que los desarrolladores se percaten del problema
<ReinadeCorazones> y como podria solucionarlo? desinstalandola y volviendola a instalar?
<ReinadeCorazones> si si,siempre los envio
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: instalando una version mas reciente del programa desde su pagina web o desde un ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> pero primero tendria q quitar la q tengo no?
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: si
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: para quitarla, abre el centro de software y busca por el nombre de la aplicacion
<ReinadeCorazones> lo hice
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: cuando la hayas desinstalada, descarga e instala el paquete .deb de http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/download
<ReinadeCorazones> pero solo m sale la opcion de reinstalar
<chilicui1> y con un poco de suerte, esa version estara bien
<ReinadeCorazones> podria quitarla con un comando?
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: ohh, entiendo.., en ese caso, ve al dash, escribe "Terminal", haz click sobre la aplicacion de terminal y escribe $ sudo apt-get purge torrent-search
<ReinadeCorazones> gracias
<chilicui1> te pedira tu contraseña.., responde la contraseña (no imprimira nada en pantalla) y deberia forzar la desintalacion del programa
<ReinadeCorazones> esta desinstalando :)
<ReinadeCorazones> gracias!
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: suerte
<ReinadeCorazones> ;)
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicui1,  perdona,solo tengo q meter esta opcion "torrent-search_0.11.2_all.deb" y nada mas? o tengo q pinchar en algun enlace mas?
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: no, cuando le haces click, ubuntu deberia instalar automaticamente
<chilicui1> instalarlo*
<ReinadeCorazones> si,lo ha hecho,desde el centro de software
<ReinadeCorazones> pero solo ahi,o tengo hacerlo con alguno mas?
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: si aparece como instalado, es todo, prueba a correrlo
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,ahora t comento si funciona
<ReinadeCorazones> funciona!!! :)
<ReinadeCorazones> deluge dice q no hay conexiones entrantes,eso es malo?
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: nunca he usado deluge.., pero suponiendo que es un cliente bittorrent, eso no es malo si no estas compartiendo contenido, o si no estas descargando ahora mismo
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,voy a poner a descargar algo a ver si funciona,y t comento
<chilicui1> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicui1, todo correcto! :)
<chilicui1> ReinadeCorazones: =)
<ReinadeCorazones> gracias por tu ayuda
<chilicui1> de nada, buen dia
<ReinadeCorazones> igualmente,talueguin!!!
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-21
<daniela_12alejan> hola
<monster> hola enfermera...
<paramecium> holas
<paramecium> que tal funciona el upgrade a una nueva version ?
<redpanda> hiiiiiiiii
<redpanda> digo
<redpanda> holaaaa
<redpanda> ya se me pego la costumbre de saludar en ingles
<Perroviejo> xD
<Perroviejo> que onda redpanda entendi
<Perroviejo> que no escribieramos en español
<Perroviejo> que esta prohibido o algo asi
<Perroviejo> te digo no se mucho, me e quemado dos tres tutoriales de c
<Perroviejo> c++
<Perroviejo> java
<redpanda> parece k un webon se molesto pro que hablamos español
<Perroviejo> de hecho andaba queriendo ver todo esto de ubuntu, pero mas que nada por aprender mejor buscaba ver los datos en ingles
<Perroviejo> no sabes tu de una pagina un programa o un metodo (tutorial) para aprender el lenguaje tecnico? o un consejo
<Perroviejo> ?
<redpanda> mmmm
<redpanda> la verdad no
<redpanda> chateando se aprende
<redpanda> XD
<Perroviejo> xD
<redpanda> el chat de int esta mejor
<redpanda> se puede hablar cualquier idioma
<Perroviejo> pues voy a tener que aprender a chatear
<Perroviejo> en ingles
<Perroviejo> cual es ese
<Perroviejo> ?
<redpanda> perdon
<redpanda> de linuxmint
<redpanda> en spotchat
<redpanda> este es frenode
<redpanda> creo
<Perroviejo> si
<Perroviejo> entonces como es el servidor ese?
<Perroviejo> es /server -m irc.spotchat.org
<Perroviejo> ?
<Perroviejo> .net
<Perroviejo> o deja lo googleo pues xD
<redpanda> mmmm
<redpanda> supongo que /server spotchat.org
<redpanda> el canal es #linuxmint-chat y linuxmint-help
<Perroviejo> ok
<redpanda> pudiste entrar??
<one> Hole buenos aries
<Perroviejo> no
<Perroviejo> parese que no es el servidor
<Perroviejo> jaja
<Perroviejo> dejaron de escribir en el otro canal
<Perroviejo> aunque pues si es raro que no se permita otro idioma
<one> me escribir en es canal : Hole buenos aries
<Perroviejo> xD
 * Perroviejo clap
<redpanda> jejeje
<one> no tu otro idioma
<redpanda> entrale al de mint XDç
<redpanda> jeje
<redpanda> se quejan cuano hablamos español
<redpanda> estan bien pendejos
<redpanda> XD
<Perroviejo> aver awanta
<one> espeech otro buttono
<redpanda> como?
<one> por bien travahail
<one> gloriae estefan boom boom boom
<redpanda> ¬¬
<one> como?
<Perroviejo> esta lleno el canal
<Perroviejo> y ni escriben
<Perroviejo> ni aqui ni haya
<redpanda> si dices algo todos hablan
<one> escriben: yadda yadda yadda
<paramecium> que tal funciona el upgrade a una nueva version ?
<paramecium> desde una 10.04, se ira todo al carajo?
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> es posible
<redpanda> hay mucha diferencia
<paramecium> si
<one> ikarumba!
<redpanda> mejor una instalacion limpia
<one> me escriba: como?
<one> por tu no responder?
<paramecium> lo peor es que no tiene particiones
<one> i yi yi
<paramecium> va a ser todo un laburito
 * Perroviejo se va a distraer con el call of duty
<one> Taiz es un porquito diablos
<paramecium> las lts cuanto duran?
<one> Akemi no mas
<one> un poco diablos
<redpanda> como dos años me parece
<paramecium> tan poco
<one> el ninyas
<paramecium> no quiero reinstalar por 3-4 años
<one> akams AI
<paramecium> me ire flotando en debian sid mejor
<one> no mas
<redpanda> mmmmmmm
<one> terminum
<one> finito
<one> vamooshe
 * one claps
<guampa> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<blackangel1306> alguien conoce como ocultar mi ip publica con squid
<blackangel1306> alguien con deseos de apoyar
<salvador> hola buenos dias
<blackangel1306> bueno días a todos
<blackangel1306> alguien conoce como ocultar mi ip publica con squid
<blackangel1306> o cualquier otro programa
<redpanda> usando un proxy o tor
<blackangel1306> redpanda: tengo instalado squid
<redpanda> mmm no me suena squid explicame
<blackangel1306> redpanda: como servidor proxy a squid y lo administro bajo la interfas de webmin
<redpanda> no tengo mucha experiencia en eso pero
<redpanda> si lo que quieres es ocultar tu ip mientras navegas te recomiendo un proxy o tor
<redpanda> puedes hacerlo en dos pasos
<redpanda> tu browsr puede apuntar a squid
<blackangel1306> redpanda: hay ciertas paginas de internet q no permiten ver el contenido por la ubicación de la ip
<redpanda> y squid a un proxy externo o a un vnp
<blackangel1306> redpanda: y la verdad eso ya me cansa
<redpanda> en que pais estas?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: Perú
<redpanda> O.o
<redpanda> adivina donde estoy
<redpanda> pero k raro
<redpanda> k paguinas no puedes ver?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: por tu forma de escribir saco que tambien eres de Perú
<redpanda> jajajaja
<redpanda> casi lo confese XD
<blackangel1306> mas el uso del XD
<redpanda> hahaha
<blackangel1306> redpanda: bueno caracol tv
<redpanda> que paguinas no puedes ver?
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> aver
<blackangel1306> redpanda: tiene unas series muy buenas
<redpanda> caracol.tv???
<blackangel1306> redpanda: y resulta que dichas series no estan disponibles para los peruanos
<redpanda> no encuentro esa paguina
<redpanda> dame el link
<blackangel1306> www.caracoltv.com
<redpanda> aaa
<redpanda> yo intente
<redpanda> caracol.tv
<blackangel1306> redpanda: jajajajajaja
<blackangel1306> redpanda: creo que mejor abrimos un privado
<redpanda> nah
<blackangel1306> redpanda: ok ok
<redpanda> asi los otros usuarios saben k hay vida en este canal
<blackangel1306> redpanda: bueno ayudame a ver Pablo Escobar
<redpanda> no se a k webon se le ocurrio k el canal #ubunut es solo para ingles
<redpanda> jajaja
<redpanda> se necesita crear cuenta??
<blackangel1306> redpanda: en un cinco se crea
<redpanda> mmmmm
<redpanda> pero el problema es cuadno intentas ver el video no?
<redpanda> este video http://www.caracoltv.com/programas/series/la-promesa/video-273837-pedrito-podria-volver-a-casa-con-su-abuela?pid=0
<redpanda> no me pidio cuenta
<redpanda> pero me pide ip de colombia creo
<redpanda> es de colombia verdad?
<redpanda> necesito saber de k pais
<redpanda> aver bucare un proxy de colombia
<blackangel1306> si
<blackangel1306> redpanda: ok mano porque la verdad ya me mame
<redpanda> mama
<redpanda> hahahahaha
<redpanda> mmmm
<redpanda> por k no lo buscas en pirate bay?
<redpanda> aver deja busco un proxy
<blackangel1306> redpanda: diga no a la piratería
<blackangel1306> redpanda: jajajajaja
<redpanda> se claro
<redpanda> hahahah
<redpanda> wooooooooo
<redpanda> creo k funciono
<redpanda> aunk solo es el comarcial
<redpanda> XD
<redpanda> ok
<redpanda> estas usando chrome o firefox?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: firefox
<redpanda> woooo veo comerciales extranjeros
<redpanda> busca el complemento llamado foxyproxy
<blackangel1306> ok
<redpanda> para k puedas cambiar mas rapido de proxy
<redpanda> ponle un book mark a esta paguina la actualizan constantemente
<redpanda> https://hidemyass.com/proxy-list/
<redpanda> como vas con eso?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: un toque
<redpanda> hola?
<redpanda> jeje
<blackangel1306> redpanda: bueno ya entre a la pagina q me diste
<blackangel1306> supongo escojo la ciudad
<redpanda> ciudad??
<redpanda> no
<redpanda> es una lista de proxys
<redpanda> XD
<redpanda> yo ya enconter uno de colombia
<redpanda> 190.0.14.11	3128
<redpanda> ese es el ip y en puerto
<blackangel1306> redpanda: la verdad q no se como masticarlo
<redpanda> hora crea un nuevo proxy con el foxy proxy
<redpanda> wenole instalaste el foxy proxy?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: hasta ahorita carga
<redpanda> k raro
<redpanda> los complementos de firefox son muy chikitos
<redpanda> no tardan en instlarse
<blackangel1306> redpanda: tengo dos opciones: estandar o basic
<blackangel1306> redpanda: cual instalo
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> aver
<redpanda> o abre el chorme
<redpanda> lo tienes?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: noooo
<redpanda> standar
<blackangel1306> redpanda: ok
<raffles496> alguno de ustedes a usado cairo composite manager, es que tengo problemas al compilarlo en xubuntu 12.04
<redpanda> cairo? como cairo session??
<raffles496> no estoy del todo seguro redpanda, pero es mas bien como Metacity o Compiz, un gestor de effectos graficos pero para maquinas sin aceleracion grafica, osea viejitas
<redpanda> blackangel1306: lo instalaste?
<redpanda> raffles496: a ya veo. no eso es diferente a lo pense
<blackangel1306> redpanda: siiiiii
<blackangel1306> redpanda: voy a reiniciar firefox
<raffles496> ok redpanda
<redpanda> ok dale al icono cel foxy prxy y crea un nuevo opcopn
<redpanda> opcion
<redpanda> ok dale
<raffles496> alguno sabe en que paquete esta incluido vala-1.0, es el que me hace falta para poder compilarlo
<blackangel1306> redpanda: me salio una ventana emergente con opciones
<redpanda> add new
<redpanda> raffles496: dejame ver
<raffles496> ok
<redpanda> seguro k es 1.0??
<raffles496> si, o al menos eso indica la terminal cuando me marca el error de compilacion y hace referancia a ese paquete
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> hay varios paquetes vala
<redpanda> pero todos son 0.*
<redpanda> cero punto algo
<blackangel1306> redpanda: haber amigo como manejo bien el foxy proxy
<redpanda> blackangel1306: aver
<raffles496> si ese es el problema y ya he instalado todos lo que aperecen en syanptic
<redpanda> si ves una ventana k te dice ip y puerto...
<redpanda> es esa la que ves?
<blackangel1306> si
<redpanda> este ip
<redpanda> 190.0.14.11
<redpanda> y este puerto
<redpanda> 3128
<redpanda> guardalo
<blackangel1306> redpanda: lo he visto en detalles del proxy
<redpanda> luego dale click al icono y seleciona usar ese proxy
<blackangel1306> redpanda: ok
<redpanda> luego intenta cargar el video otra ves
<blackangel1306> redpanda: primero me piden que le ponga un patron
<blackangel1306> redpanda: patron de url
<redpanda> un patron?
<raffles496> redpanda: gracias de todas formas, voy a abrir una consulta en ubuntu.es haber si alguien puede ayudarme, saludos.
<blackangel1306> redpanda: sii
<redpanda> raffles496: ok suerte
<blackangel1306> redpanda: una pagina similar a pastebin pero para enviarte una imagen
<redpanda> blackangel1306: pue no se, te refieres a k google te pide un catcha?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: recuerdas
<redpanda> see
<redpanda> recuerdo?
<redpanda> como k recuerdo
<redpanda> http://imgur.com/
<blackangel1306> redpanda: una pagina para colgar mi captura de pantalla y luego pasarte el link para que logres visualizarla
<blackangel1306> redpanda: a eso me referia
<redpanda> no sera k el google te pide un catcha?
<redpanda> http://imgur.com/
<blackangel1306> redpanda: http://i.imgur.com/bjK5lFG.png
<redpanda> k raro
<redpanda> dale aceptar he intenta
<blackangel1306> redpanda: ya viste que no te engaño
<redpanda> si
<redpanda> es raro
<redpanda>  a mi no me salio
<redpanda> pero dale aceptar
<redpanda> y sigue
<blackangel1306> redpanda: gracias mano, ahora si ya puedo ver tranquilamente mi "Pablo Escobar"
<redpanda> ya cargo el video?
<redpanda> ok siemrpe fijate en esa pagina k t di los proxys mas rapidos
<redpanda> y cambia desactiva los proxys cuadno navegas normalmete
<redpanda> XD
<redpanda> eres de lima?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: de tumbes
<redpanda> oooo
<redpanda> chevere
<redpanda> ayudando en los canales de chat he conocido gente de todos lados
<redpanda> tengo un amigo chino
<redpanda> XD
<redpanda> vive e changai
<redpanda> shangai...
<redpanda> como se escriba
<blackangel1306> redpanda: la intensión cuenta
<blackangel1306> redpanda: de donde eres
<redpanda> lima
<redpanda> asik estamos despiesrtoas hasta muy tarde
<redpanda> XD
<blackangel1306> redpanda: lo que pasa que a esta hora se trabaja mejor
<blackangel1306> redpanda: mas con nuestros queridos amigos de movistar
<blackangel1306> redpanda: que siempre tienen mala señal
<redpanda> seee
<redpanda> exacto
<redpanda> a esta hoar uno se puede concentrat
<redpanda> nada te distrae
<redpanda> cuantos años tienes?
<blackangel1306> redpanda: 29 y un quemao
<redpanda> quemao?
<redpanda> 23
<redpanda> soltero
<redpanda> XD
<blackangel1306> redpanda: nada que ver, soy tristemente casado
<blackangel1306> redpanda: con dos bellos hijos
<redpanda> tristemetne
<redpanda> jajaj
<blackangel1306> redpanda: bueno amigo gracias por el apoyo
<redpanda> ok
<redpanda> nos vemos
<blackangel1306> redpanda: me despido ya que este video no termina de cargar
<redpanda> jaja
<redpanda> los proxys osn mas lentos k la conexion normal
<redpanda> wenonos vemos
<Perroviejo> redpanda
<Perroviejo> si leistes?
<Perroviejo> acabe el call of duty we
<Vergatronicus> <---
<redpanda> ok
<redpanda> oya sabes quien es admin aqui?
<redpanda> algun admin?
<redpanda> hola
<Vergatronicus> nel we
<Vergatronicus> que voy a saber
<Vergatronicus> si acabo de llegar aca
<Vergatronicus> no conozco a nadie
<redpanda> jejeje
<Vergatronicus> pero eso no importa
<Vergatronicus> por que para Vergatronicus eso no es relevante
<redpanda> quiero quejarme
<Vergatronicus> ningun admin puede contra Vergatronicus
<redpanda> k no jodan esos del chat en ingles
<Vergatronicus> jajajaj
<Vergatronicus> dejalos ser amigo
<Vergatronicus> dejalos ser
<Vergatronicus> let it be
<Vergatronicus> let it be
<Vergatronicus> ya les llegara su momento
<Vergatronicus> se descuidaran
<Vergatronicus> Vergatronicus entrara en su sistema y lo hara añicos
<Vergatronicus> ò_Ó
<Vergatronicus> papilla
<redpanda> si quieren hablas solo ingles k se hagan un #ubuntu-en
<Vergatronicus> terminaran con pedasos de monitor incrustados en sus orribles y obesas caras
<Vergatronicus> por que no hay nada peor que meterse con Vergatronicus
<Vergatronicus> el hombre que acabo call of duty
<Vergatronicus> ò_Ó
<redpanda> hahahaha
<noseasasi> buenasss...
<noseasasi> ;-)
<esmirlin> chicos tengo una enorme duda, si instalo raring daily y añado el ppa de gnome 3 para actualizar los componentes a 3.8 (para tener por ejemplo lo último de gnome docs), qué consecuencias puedo tener¿?
<esmirlin> chicos tengo una enorme duda, si instalo raring daily y añado el ppa de gnome 3 para actualizar los componentes a 3.8 (para tener por ejemplo lo último de gnome docs), qué consecuencias puedo tener¿?
<noseasasi> la paciencia....
<noseasasi> ese gran valor....
<noseasasi> ;-)
<noseasasi> comprueba que los has cambiado de verdad
<noseasasi> perdón
<reby> ayuda con l grub y windows 8
<GridCube> !uefi | reby
<kubot> reby: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> ^
<reby> alguien me puede ayudar con el aarnque de ubuntu y windows 8
<GridCube> reby, lee lo que te pase recien
<GridCube> podes entrar en ubuntu?
<reby> estoy en ello gracias
<wicope> Hola, buenas, una pregunta si tienen tiempo y ganas, ¿que opinan que es mejor apariencia, tema o quizás otro nombre, para el nombre de la configuración visual del sistema operativo? Gracias
<chilicuil> wicope: no entiendo, preguntas sobre el tema grafico de ubuntu?, de gtk/qt?, nombre de ubuntu? (como nos gustaria que se llamara?).., sip, no entiendo
<wicope> chilicuil: Hola, te explico con calma todo es fácil de entender si me explico bien y tu me entiendes
<wicope> La cosa es fácil y la resumo brevemente. que nombre engloa a: fondo de pantalla, tema GTK, tema notification, tema QT, Tema arranque, tipografías, tema cursor, ... lo que pasa es que tema no se si es el mejor nombre, por eso estaba pensando englobarlo todo con el nombre  de apariencia
<chilicuil> wicope: sip, es apariciencia / tema, aunque no existe un nombre que englobe a tanto
<chilicuil> wicope: es decir, no vas a encontrar un tema tan extenso.., cuando un tema es tan extenso, generalmente se empiezan a hacer otras cosas..., le empiezan a llamar distribucion, por ejemplo http://elementaryos.org/ que comenzo como un conjunto de temas
<chilicuil> y en lo personal, uso varios temas y tipografias, en tema gtk me gustan los temas obscuros, desde hace algunos años uso 'darkening', en qt uso el tema 'gtk' que hace que las aplicaciones se vean casi iguales.., en fondo de pantalla me gustan las imagenes de amaneceres.., en tema de arranque uno personalizado basado en un wallpaper de ubuntu para slim, uso varias tipografias, las 2 mas comunes Inconsolata para mostrar estadisticas y para la
<wicope> busco apariencia en el diccionario de la real academia española RAE y no viene, y por internet tampoco viene bien que digamos, de alguna fuente segura. Sin embargo Tema se refiere más bien al Skin, como a la interfaz. Yo veo tipografía como un elemento más de la interfazde usuario. Tal vez la palabra sea Interfaz o Tema o Apariencia,...Si la distribución está basada en http://devel.trisquel.info/makeiso/iso/ Si con muchos tem
<wicope> me enseñaste xD
<wicope> Apunto las tipografias si me las dices otra vez ya que te faló una de ellas, yo para las estadísticas uso google chart
<wicope> s/falo/faltó
<wicope> qt uso el tema 'gtk' igualmente. Para GTK uso ClearlooksClassic.
<chilicuil> si, creo que la palabra es Tema, si es que quieres usarla en un ambito no tecnico
<wicope> Ok, tenía tema y dejo tema entonces, ahora lo he justificado de forma mejor, gracias
<wicope> Por cierto yo uso de letras: DejaVu Sans Condensed tamaño 15 y monospace 15,5 .. Inconsolata la veré a ver que tal es..
<chilicuil> =)
<wicope> Hola. Si teneis tiempo y ganas. Busco un lenguaje de programación que no cambie en exceso, que este enfocado a multinucleo, que el resultado de la compilación sea el más rápido de ejecutar (para que el usuario tenga la mayor rapidez), sea muy fácil de escribir y corregir (sin ;, sin punteros, ...) Gracias
<mimecar> velocidad => C
<mimecar> o ensamblador
<wicope> si aunque C tiene punteros, de alguna forma trabajar a alto nivel y pasar después de algún modo automático a C o emsamblador
<mimecar> si no quieres C, Python
<mimecar> pero no tendrás el código completamente optimizado
<wicope> Python no está enfocado a multinucleo o si? osea crear hebras de forma fácil
<mimecar> lo has usado poco verdad?
<mimecar> tienes que hacer tu la programación multi hilo
<wicope> estaba pensando en lenguaje scala, o quizás lenguaje go, así algún lenguaje nuevo, .. que supere a los demás lenguajes
<mimecar> no vas a encontrar ningún lenguaje universal para lo que quieres
<wicope> quien sabe, quizás hoy y ahora no, pero quien sabe
<AlbertJB> saludos
<AlbertJB> alguien trabaja con ubuntu 12.04 con varias lenguas?
<AlbertJB> me ocurre que cuando cambio la lengua de entorno de un idioma a otro solo me cambia "algunas cosas" no todas
<AlbertJB> me ocurre en gnome classic
<mimecar> por curiosidad, ¿has instalado los idiomas completamente?
<AlbertJB> hmmm si
<mimecar> cómo lo has hecho?
<AlbertJB> bueno hace tiempo ya ..
<AlbertJB> no me acuerdo la verdad
<AlbertJB> pero en user account tengo una lista de lenguas
<AlbertJB> para cambiar de lengua escojo una, cierro sesion y vuelvo a entrar
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes todos los archivos del idioma instalados
<AlbertJB> cómo puedo hacerlo?
<mimecar> lanza la aplicación de soporte de idiomas
<mimecar> e instala todos los paquetes para cada idioma
<AlbertJB> gracias
<AlbertJB> veo que sí que tengo instalados ingles frances y español
<AlbertJB> desde hace meses he trabajado con el francés instalado
<AlbertJB> y ahora al cambiar a ingles o español me quedan muchas cosas en francés
<AlbertJB> para el usuario actual
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<AlbertJB> por ej. instale libre office
<mimecar> la versión de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<AlbertJB> me sale todo el frances
<AlbertJB> es la española
<AlbertJB> es.ubuntu...
<mimecar> ¿has instalado las traducciones de libreoffice?
<AlbertJB> si
<AlbertJB> pero no es solo el libreoffice
<mimecar> si las has instalado cuando inicies sesión con otro usuario e idioma te debería aparecer bien
<AlbertJB> en el centro de software de ubuntu me aparecen las descr. de todas las apps en francés
<AlbertJB> pero los menus y todo en español
<AlbertJB> es curioso
<AlbertJB> iré probando
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas cambiando el idioma del sistema? ¿tienes varios usuarios?
<AlbertJB> solo 1
<AlbertJB> lo cambio desde
<AlbertJB> system settings
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo si tienes un idioma por usuario?
<buenaventura> cámbialo a idioma pirata
<AlbertJB> (ya sé soy un friki buenaventura )
<AlbertJB> solo tengo un usuario
<mimecar> AlbertJB, crea uno nuevo
<AlbertJB> el usuario administrador
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<mimecar> no, tendrás un usuario normal con permisos para usar sudo
<buenaventura> (yo tengo el facebook en inglés pirata, aquí somos unos cuantos frikis)
<AlbertJB> jeje
<AlbertJB> mimecar, lo creo desde consola?
<mimecar> como quieras
<AlbertJB> pero para qué tengo que crear uno nuevo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no lo sabes usa las herramientas gráficas
<mimecar> para el usuario
<mimecar> no es normal lo que haces con el idioma
<mimecar> esa forma de marear todo el rato al sistema
<mimecar> crea un usuario y comprueba que el idioma sale bien
<AlbertJB> vale creado
<AlbertJB> tengo que cerrar y abrir sesion?
<mimecar> o pasar a la pantalla del login
<mimecar> y pon a ese usuario el idioma, no al sistema completo
<AlbertJB> este es el problema que en la pantalla de login no tengo la posibilidad de entrar con un idioma escogido
<AlbertJB> es el lightdm
<chilicuil> si no tienes posibilidad de escoger el idioma ese es un bug.., has revisado en la parte superior derecha?, superior izquierda?
<AlbertJB> hmmm es lo q voy a hacer ahora
<AlbertJB> brb
<AlbertJB> mimecar, efectivamente, en el lightdm sólo tengo un idioma instalado
<AlbertJB> bueno, me sale en la lista solo el español
<mimecar> te faltan cosas
<AlbertJB> en cambio en el user account tengo instalados ingles frances etc
<mimecar> mientras no te salga en lightdm no te funcionará
<AlbertJB> voy a probar poniendo el francés a ver si me sale el frances en lightdm
<AlbertJB> pues es curioso, me logeo con idioma español pero una vez dentro de gnome classic se ven los menus y todo en francés
<mimecar> si cambias el idioma del sistema...
<mimecar> tu sistema tiene "un poco" de lio
<mimecar> para que necesitas usar 3 idiomas en el mismo equipo?
<AlbertJB> bueno para practicar idiomas
<AlbertJB> pero vaya
<AlbertJB> acabo de desinstalar el frances
<AlbertJB> a ver q pasa
<AlbertJB> mira ahora me sale en ingles
<mimecar> has seleccionado otro idioma después de quitar el francés?
<AlbertJB> si
<AlbertJB> voy a volver a entrar
<AlbertJB> joer incluso habiendo desinstalado el frances me salen cosas en frances, en el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> has desinstalado TODOS los archivos de idioma del francés?
<AlbertJB> no creo pq de otra manera no me saldria nada
<AlbertJB> solo la lengua desde el entorno grafico
<AlbertJB> qué lío
<AlbertJB> mimecar, cómo puedo desinstalar todos los archivos del idioma francés
<mimecar> sin saber los paquetes que has instalado no lo se
<AlbertJB> es que es eso, durante meses he estado trabajando con el idioma francés
<AlbertJB> instalando actualizaciones
<AlbertJB> etc
<AlbertJB> supongo que esto tendra que ver
<AlbertJB> y borrando el home/.dmrc?
<mimecar> renombra el archivo para hacer pruebas
<jazumaru> holas!
<jazumaru> hay alquien que sepa como reordenar las aplicaciones
<jazumaru> en los menus
<jazumaru> si es posible manualmente
<mimecar> si no das algún detalle más es complicado
<jazumaru> instale  kde
<jazumaru> y quiero reorganizar las aplicaciones
<jazumaru> que son de gtk
<jazumaru> y kde
<jazumaru> pero he tenido rpoblemas
<jazumaru> problemas
<mimecar> ¿cuál de todos los widgets de menú de aplicaciones de kde estas usando?
<jazumaru> con las aplicaciones
<mimecar> ¿qué problemas?
<jazumaru> si
<jazumaru> no puedo reditar los menus
<jazumaru> de gnome
<jazumaru> con las aplicaciones que vienen por defecto
<jazumaru> uso ubuntu 12.04
<jazumaru> tengo instalado gnome clasic  gnome 3 unity kde
<jazumaru> etc
<mimecar> que caos
<jazumaru> supongo que ese es el problema
<jazumaru> he usado el menu editor
<jazumaru> pero queria crear submenus
<jazumaru> y reorganizarlos automaticamente por las categorias
<mimecar> cuando actualices un programa es fácil que vuelva luego a su posición original
<AlbertJB> mimecar, gracias por tu ayuda, ya he conseguido solucionarlo
<AlbertJB> al reiniciar
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> jazumaru, te pasa lo mismo con todos los widgets de "menú de aplicaciones" de kde?
<jazumaru> es aplicaciones en general
<jazumaru> inclusive las de gtk
<jazumaru> no se organizan
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ese "botón" es un widget de kde
<mimecar> tienes varios que hacen la misma función
<jazumaru> el boton??
<mimecar> el botón que pulsas para que te salgan las aplicaciones en kde
<jazumaru> de echo en kde las aplicaciones
<jazumaru> si estan organizadas
<jazumaru> el problema
<jazumaru> lo tengo
<mimecar> me acabo de perder
<jazumaru> al estar en gnome
<mimecar> no dices que estas usando KDE?
<jazumaru> lo tengo instalado
<jazumaru> junto con gnome
<jazumaru> pero cuando uso gnome
<mimecar> lo estas usando ahora si o no
<jazumaru> las apliaciones
<jazumaru> no se organizan corretamente
<jazumaru> no
<jazumaru> ahora estoy con gnome
<mimecar> qué gnome?
<mimecar> normal, clásico, ...?
<jazumaru> gnome clasic
<jazumaru> supongo que es el 2
<mimecar> no es el 2
<mimecar> estas usando gnome 3
<mimecar> no se si en esa versión aún funcionará alacarte
<jazumaru> tu cres que si me desago de unity aga alguna diferencia
<mimecar> no
<jazumaru> no quiero deshacerme de gnome
<jazumaru> porque me gustan las ventanas gelatinosas
<jazumaru> jaja
<mimecar> KDE también tiene ese efecto tan "puntero"
<jazumaru> jaja
<jazumaru> no he encontrado la opcion
<mimecar> intenta con alacarte editar el menú
<jazumaru> alacarte
<mimecar> pero me parece que es una aplicación para gnome 2, no funciona con dconf
<jazumaru> ?
<jazumaru> de echo
<jazumaru> es con esa aplicacion
<jazumaru> que he tenido problemas
<jazumaru> creo sub menus
<jazumaru> pero no me los muestra
<jazumaru> ni dandole a la opcion mostrar
<mimecar> entonces confirmado que no trabaja con dconf
<jazumaru> de echo
<mimecar> gnome 3 no usa gconf para guardar la información
<jazumaru> si estaba funcionando
<jazumaru> pero creo que el problema spy yo
<jazumaru> jaj
<jazumaru> elimine unos archivos
<jazumaru> en .local/share/applications
<jazumaru> y dejo de funcionar correctamente
<mimecar> si borras cosas del sistema ya no se en que estado tienes tu equipo
<jazumaru> esque el caso
<jazumaru> era
<jazumaru> que me ponia muchas aplicaciones repetidas
<jazumaru> e inclusive que noestaban
<jazumaru> vi que el problema era que habia entradas repetidas
<jazumaru> en esa carpeta en cuestion
<jazumaru> y decidi eliminar
<jazumaru> todo
<jazumaru> sn embargo
<jazumaru> despues alacarte
<mimecar> !entes jazumaru
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'entes'.
<mimecar> !enter jazumaru
<kubot> jazumaru: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<jazumaru> no me dejaba introducir nuevos sub menus
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de tu usuario
<mimecar> con todo lo que has tocado tu sistema está en un estado desconocido
<jazumaru> quiza sea la mejor solucion
<jazumaru> otra duda alquien mas ha tendo problemas con totem  y los videos esos de 10 bits que no reproduce??
<jazumaru> y saber si la unica manera de solucionarlo es parchando el codigo de las librerias libavcodec
<jazumaru> y si no tiene efetos secunadrios
<jazumaru> me retiro,  gracias por su paciencia y como dice arale, adiosin
<camilom> hola
<chilicuil> hola camilom
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe sobre virtual box?
<liher> quiero crear una maquina virtual con ubuntu 12.10
<liher> y me da un error y si hago la instalacion va muy lento
<liher> piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<liher> me da este error
<liher> alguna alma caritativa que me ayude ?
<liher> :D
<lavolanta> saludos hola a todos
<lavolanta> alguna ayuda para hacer un access point inalambrico con ubuntu server??
<mimecar> lavolanta, tienes dos tarjetas de red?
<lavolanta> la wireless y la de ethernet
<mimecar> ¿qué información has buscado en la red para montar un punto wifi?
<lavolanta> mimecar: yo lo tengo casi terminado con hostapd pero necesito ayuda para terminarlo
<mimecar> que documentación estas siguiendo?
<lavolanta> mimecar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint#Adapter
<lavolanta> mimecar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<mimecar> lavolanta, esta documentación no es un poco "antigua"?
<lavolanta> mimecar: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd
<lavolanta> si lo es por eso necesito ayuda no hay nada mas nuevo
<lavolanta> o por lo menos nada mas nuevo que yo aya encontrado
<mimecar> tu tarjeta puede trabajar en el modo "maestro"?
<lavolanta> si con hostapd
<mimecar> hostapd te permite cambiar bien el modo?
<mauricio> amigos necesito ayuda con los drivers de video de mi pc es un asus n46vm
<mimecar_> lavolanta, tengo que desconectar ya, tendrán que ayudarte otros usuarios del canal
<mauricio> este tiene una tarjeta nvidia 630m
<mauricio_>  amigos necesito ayuda con los drivers de video de mi pc es un asus n46vm
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,buenas noches! alguien m puede ayudar?
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, hola! estas? :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-22
<lavolanta> alguna ayuda para hacer un access point inalambrico con ubuntu server??
<GridCube> hola ReinadeCorazones :) pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar si no tenes problemas con tu ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> si tengo un pequeño problema
<ReinadeCorazones> resulta q el raton inalambrico se desconfigura cuando reinicio
<ReinadeCorazones> y tengo q quitarlo y volver a agregarlo
<casamercedes> ubuntu 12.04) he puesto gnome shell pero cambie tambien el lighdm a gdm y no sé como vlverlo a poner... ya probé haciendo --reintall install lightdm... pero nada pasa. alguien que me ayude?
<casamercedes> ahora estoy purgando a gdm para ver que pasa... espero poder volver a iniciar sesion
<ivedci89-desktop> hola recien escribía desde casamerce
<ivedci89-desktop> he desinstalado GDM pero ahora no inicia gestor de display
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,necesito solucionar el problema con el raton inalambrico,y poder instalar el torrent-search,gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> no muestra nada
<ivedci89-desktop> hey
<ivedci89-desktop> torrent search una vez lo instalé fue bastante facil, googlea amigo
<fzeta> saluda!!
<ReinadeCorazones> estoy googleando pero no encuentro la pagina oficial
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces no lo instales porque no es de fiar..
<Anarok> chilicuil: :DD wenas :)
<ReinadeCorazones> ayer m indicaron aqui como hacerlo y funcionaba muy bien,pero m andubieron en el pc y m lo han quitado
<chilicuil> ey Anarok
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicuil:  no inicia el lightdm
<ivedci89-desktop> sabes algo
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: se que funciona por defecto, revisa /var/log/lightdm/* para ver si hay algo por ahi que evita que se inicie en tu maquina
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: tambien probaria correr lightdm desde una tty, $ sudo service lightdm start
<chilicuil> y ver si sale algo
<chilicuil> voy saliendo
<chilicuil> beunas noches o/
<ivedci89-desktop> GRACIAS
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicuil, hola!
<ReinadeCorazones> ultimo intento,si alguien m puede ayudar con el raton inalambrico y el torrent search,lo agradeceria
<bleezer89> hola
<bleezer89> aqui no hay mucho movimiento
<rodicio> ola ¿alguien despierto?
<rodicio> Estoy intentando configurar mi tarjeta gráfica, más bien instalando los drivers
<rodicio> es una gforce 7000M y con el driver Vesa va bien, pero con el driver de Nvidia se supone que podría sacarle más rendimiento
<rodicio> El problema es que entré en la opción    -Addititional Drivers, e instalando la opción recomendada me peor, el glTron me va tirones y no llega funcionar, pero con el Vesa si puedo jugar perfectamente
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Monkey> o/
<Monkey> ola, ke aze?
 * xoan buenas
<ReinadeCorazones> hola,alguien m puede ayudar por favor?
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, hola! m podras ayudar? :)
<GridCube> no se, depende, si necesitas un millon de dolares, estas sin suerte hoy
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajajaa
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa no,dinero no m hace falta xD
<GridCube> P: bueno
<ReinadeCorazones> mira es q el otro dia deje meterse en mi pc,y se cargaron el torrent-search
<GridCube> !pregunta | ReinadeCorazones
<kubot> ReinadeCorazones: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> aja?
<ReinadeCorazones> y el raton inalambrico,cuando reinicio no esta,y lo tengo q agregar de nuevo
<GridCube> mmm que raro
<GridCube> eso no deberia pasar
<ReinadeCorazones> a q si? nunca m habia pasado algo asi
<GridCube> curioso
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, si entras en una sesion de invitado te reconoce el mouse?
<ReinadeCorazones> si,y ya lleva media hora emparejandose,y nada,ahi sigue
<ReinadeCorazones> no probe a hacer eso,probe a ir a windows y si,funcionaba
<GridCube> ok, ponele una sesion de invitado y fijate si anda
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,ahora vuelvo entonces
<GridCube> kk
<ReinadeCorazones> q voy a hacerlo y ahora regreso xD
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, acabo de alucinar,no tengo sesion de invitado
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> como que nones?
<GridCube> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<ReinadeCorazones> 12.10
<GridCube> O_O
<GridCube> y no tenes sesion de invitado?
<ReinadeCorazones> t lo juro
<GridCube> jolines
<ReinadeCorazones> antes se veia para inicar como invitado
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora solo m da las opciones del gnome
<GridCube> anda a /etc/lightdm
<ReinadeCorazones> meto eso en la terminal?
<GridCube> pone en una terminal gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ReinadeCorazones> joder encima ahora el raton no funciona xD
<GridCube> alt-f2:
<GridCube> y pone eso
<ReinadeCorazones> y pongo lo q dice?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> fijate si tenes una linea que dice allow-guest=false y ponela en allow-guest=true
<ReinadeCorazones> no,solo tengo una linea q pone esto
<ReinadeCorazones> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<GridCube> lol
<ReinadeCorazones> y m abre un txt
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> ese txt es el que necesito que edites
<GridCube> pero lo estas abriendo mal
<ReinadeCorazones> [SeatDefaults]
<ReinadeCorazones> user-session=ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<ReinadeCorazones> eso pone
<GridCube> !pastebin | ReinadeCorazones
<kubot> ReinadeCorazones: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> bueno agregale una linea al final que diga allow-guest=true
<GridCube> eso habilita la cuenta invitado
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<GridCube> no se porque no la tenes deshabilitada
<GridCube> oh bien dicho porque la tenes deshabilitada
<ReinadeCorazones> pq m anduvo mi profe en el pc :(
<ReinadeCorazones> pero ya no le dejo mas
<GridCube> no tendria porque tocar lightdm
<ReinadeCorazones> lo puso en gdm solo creo
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> si estas usando gdm con razon las cosas andan mal
<ReinadeCorazones> :) por eso decidi venir aqui a preguntar
<ReinadeCorazones> reinicio a ver si se guardaron los cambios?
<GridCube> si no estas usando lightdm no importara, y no necesitas reiniciar con abandonar la sesion sobra
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a probar
<wicope> hola. sabeis la solución cuando en el virtualbox te sale en los logs: BIOS: KBD: unsupported int 16h function 03 ? Gracias
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, no ha funcionado
<ReinadeCorazones> algo hice mal :(
<GridCube> no aparecia la sesion de invitado?
<ReinadeCorazones> nop
<GridCube> estas segura de que estas usando lightdm?
<ReinadeCorazones> no,estoy usando el gdm
<GridCube> si estas usando gdm no sirve porque gdm no tiene sesion de invitado
<GridCube> porque estas usando gdm ReinadeCorazones ?
<GridCube> lightdm te daba algun problema?
<ReinadeCorazones> porq m lo metio asi ese tio
<GridCube> pues quitalo
<ReinadeCorazones> no m daba ningun problema
<ReinadeCorazones> y como lo quito?
<ReinadeCorazones> por fin estaba contenta,pq todo iba bien
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, cerra la sesion y anda a una tty, mata el servicio de gdm, sudo service gdm stop entonces hace sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm --reinstall
<ReinadeCorazones> y por dejar tocar a quien no debia... m lo jodio xD
<ReinadeCorazones> q es una tty? una terminal?
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, todas las terminales virtuales que estan entre ctrl-alt-F1 a F6
<GridCube> ctrl-alt-f7 tiene la sesion de X
<ReinadeCorazones> ah,yo es q mantengo la terminal en el lanzador,por eso no uso comandos
<GridCube> no se lo que eso significa
<ReinadeCorazones> q la tengo en la barra d la izquierda,para no andar buscandola
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> no, eso no sirve
<GridCube> tenes que usar una tty no un emulador
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, apreta ctrl-alt-f1 y luego ctrl-alt-f7
<ReinadeCorazones> eso ahora? o reinicio primero?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ahorita
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<GridCube> no pasa nada
<ReinadeCorazones> no ocurre nada
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> me asustas ReinadeCorazones D:
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa yo tambien m empiezo a asustar xD
<GridCube> tu teclado es de notebook?
<GridCube> tus F estas supeditadas a un fn?
<ReinadeCorazones> si,es un portatil
<GridCube> tus f1 a f12 estan es asulcito?
<GridCube> como apretas f1 para llamar ayuda, o f5 para refrescar una pagina?
<ReinadeCorazones> si estan en azul dices?
<GridCube> si
<ReinadeCorazones> no,en blanco
<GridCube> mmm y tu tecla fn es blanca?
<ReinadeCorazones> todas las teclas son negras con lo escrito en blanco
<GridCube> ya
<GridCube> tons tus teclas F funcionan bien?
<ReinadeCorazones> en windows si
<GridCube> apretas ctrl-alt-F1 y no te lleva a una tty? tenes que apretarlas todas juntas
<GridCube> windows no es relevante
<GridCube> si lo basico minimo no funciona ReinadeCorazones no se como ayudarte
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, si funciono,pero no m dejaba volver a atrar para decirtelo,y reinicie xD
<GridCube> O_o pero con f7 tenes que poder volver
<GridCube> intentalo de nuevo y volve, es harto importante que puedas hacerlo
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,luego solo tengo q pulsar F7 verdad?
<GridCube> alt-f7 o ctrl-alt-f7
<ReinadeCorazones> okis
<ReinadeCorazones> a ello voy
<ReinadeCorazones> oleeeeeee
<GridCube> :D
<ReinadeCorazones> funcionaaaaaaa jejejee
<GridCube> :D bien!
<ReinadeCorazones> yupiiiii!!! ;) jajaja
<GridCube> fijate despues que tdas las tty de la 1 a la 6 estan es sus F y la sesion de x esta en f7
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, anotate el comando que te pase hace un rato en papel
<GridCube> para que cuando cierres la sesion y mates a las x puedas copiarla bien
<GridCube> tenes que:
<GridCube> sudo service gdm stop
<ReinadeCorazones> o sea q pulso ctrl-alt-f7 para q m salga lo de la x?
<GridCube> si
<ReinadeCorazones> le hago una foto a lo q m digas tranqui,jejejeje
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a probar
<GridCube> pero vas a matar las x con sudo service gdm stop
<ReinadeCorazones> vale,voy a buscar el comando q m dijiste
<GridCube> luego tenes que sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm --reinstall
<ReinadeCorazones> vale ya tengo la foto :)
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver,entonces abro la x y meto esos comandos verdad? y luego q hago reinicio?
<GridCube> nono
<GridCube> a ver,
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver jeeje
<GridCube> cerra esta sesion, vas a una tty, y ejecutas esos comandos, una ves que termine de reinstalar lightdm tenes que reiniciar el servicio, asiq eu haces sudo service lightdm start
<GridCube> eso te abrira automatitamente F7 con la sesion grafica
<GridCube> si algo sale mal, si algo sale terriblemente mal, volves a reinciar y ejecutas sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall y deberia arreglar las cosas,
<GridCube> no tendrias porque tener gdm
<ReinadeCorazones> y a la tty voy pulsando ctrl-alt-f1 o F7?
<GridCube> eso... complica las cosas
<GridCube> f7 no es una tty
<GridCube> f7 es una sesion grafica
<ReinadeCorazones> f1 :)
<GridCube> tty significa terminal de texto
<GridCube> text terminal interface
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,voy a hacer foto a todo esto xD
<GridCube> okay
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, sabes
<GridCube> antes de morirte de terror :P
<GridCube> podes hacer algo mas
<ReinadeCorazones> dime jejeje
<GridCube> instala ahora irssi, es un programa para conectarte a irc desde una terminal
<ReinadeCorazones> lo busco en el cetro de software
<GridCube> si algo anda mal, abris una tty, ejecutas irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com -n ReinadeCorazones y cuando entre escribis /j #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> con la barrita /
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<GridCube> si queres intentalo ahora para ver que te sale, asi si perdes tus x todavia podes entrar aca
<GridCube> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces prefiero hacerlo asi
<ReinadeCorazones> esta instalando dsd el centro
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> anda a una tty, ponele que se yo tty3
<GridCube> y logeate con tu usuario y contraseña y luego intenta abrir irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com -n ReinadeCorazonesIrssi
<GridCube> P:
<ReinadeCorazones> con ctrl-alt-f1?
<GridCube> eso te lleva a la tty1
<GridCube> f3 a la tty3
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<GridCube> da igual, pero para que aprendas
<ReinadeCorazones> si,esa es mi intencion :)
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a ello!
<GridCube> :D
<ReinadeCorazones> m dice incorrecto
<GridCube> tu contraseña?
<GridCube> pues ponela bien
<ReinadeCorazones> es la contraseña d ubuntu?
<GridCube> tenes que logearte primero, con tu usuario y tu contraseña
<ReinadeCorazones> pero el usuario d ubuntu y la cotraseña de ubuntu,con la q inicio sesion verdad¿
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> si
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,es lo q hice,pero probare de nuevo
<ReinadeCorazones> login incorrect
<GridCube> estas haciendo algo mal ReinadeCorazones
<ReinadeCorazones> pues no se,pq meto lo mismo q cuando inicio sesion
<GridCube> tenes que poner tu usuario, supongo que es jess, y poner tu contraseña
<GridCube> apretas enter y luego la contraseña
<GridCube> cuando escribis la contraseña no se ve nada
<GridCube> ni puntitos ni nada
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> vuelvo a probar
<ReinadeCorazones> jope... nada,login incorrect
<ReinadeCorazones> sera q tengo q poner jess con minuscula la J ?
<GridCube> -_- pues clar
<GridCube> o
<ReinadeCorazones> pues tampoco :(
<GridCube> como te logeas ReinadeCorazones ?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, escribi esto /exec -o whoami
<GridCube> gridcube
<GridCube> osea aca
<ReinadeCorazones> jess
<GridCube> pues ese es tu usuario
<GridCube> estaras poniendo mal tu contraseña
<ReinadeCorazones> pues la contraseña es seis veces el mismo numero
<ReinadeCorazones> y lo hago y nada
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> mmm proba escribirlo en el lugar del nombre, al principio, para ver si lo esta escribiendo o no
<GridCube> algo esta mal si no ReinadeCorazones, mas alla de mis poderes psiquiatricos
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajajaaa
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver voy a probar a meter primero la contraseña
<ReinadeCorazones> pues va a ser q algo esta mal
<ReinadeCorazones> :( jo si tengo q volver a instalar ubuntu m da algo xD
<ReinadeCorazones> porq cuando abro pone Jess login_ pongo mi nombre le doy a enter y m pide password la meto y nada
<GridCube> pero que raro che
<ReinadeCorazones> y si lo cambio?
<GridCube> si pones sudo en una terminal ahora, tipo sudo ls y te pide la contraseña no?
<GridCube> la acepta?
<ReinadeCorazones> si,y la acepta
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> tons?
<ReinadeCorazones> nu se
<dzup> esta embrujada
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> embrujizada
<ReinadeCorazones> voy probar a meter el apt-get update a ver si va xD
<GridCube> no va a servir
<GridCube> ah en una terminal virtual aca si
<ReinadeCorazones> si
<dzup> y cual es el problema?
<GridCube> proba
<ReinadeCorazones> acepta la contraseña
<GridCube> what the frell
<ReinadeCorazones> mi no comprender xD
<GridCube> no entiendo cual es el problema no
<dzup> si pones id es el mismo usuario por el cual quieres hacer login?
<GridCube> ah=
<GridCube> ?
<ReinadeCorazones> como?
<dzup> que dice id
<dzup> id
<GridCube> ah, ya, dice que tires un id en la terminal
<GridCube> no en la tty porque no andabia
<ReinadeCorazones> ah vale,como lo hago solo poniendo id?
<GridCube> si
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> jess@Jess:~$ id
<ReinadeCorazones> uid=1000(jess) gid=1000(jess) grupos=1000(jess),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<ReinadeCorazones> jess@Jess:~$
<GridCube> aja si, ves no entiendo porque no te podes logiar
<ReinadeCorazones> tendre un virus?
<dzup> el mio:  id
<GridCube> proba otra tty?
<dzup> uid=1000(macuarro) gid=1000(macuarro) grupos=1000(macuarro),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),33(www-data),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),107(scanner),109(lpadmin),113(netdev),124(sambashare),125(vboxusers),1001(jupiter),1002(alex)
<GridCube> lol virus
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> el pior virus que te podria pasar es un humano entrometido que te cambio ligthdm por gdm
<ReinadeCorazones> pues si,ese fue el virus jajaja
<GridCube> a ver
<GridCube> vamos a hacer asi
<ReinadeCorazones> t doy acceso con teamviewer? juasjuasjuas
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> hace asi
<dzup> ssh -l jess localhost
<GridCube> en una terminal aca escribi sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<GridCube> y elegi lightdm en ves de gdm
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> es mas facil que todo lo que te decia antes
<GridCube> pero queria que aprendas
<ReinadeCorazones> hecho!
<ReinadeCorazones> bueno si quieres q aprenda puedes ser mi profe online,jajajaa
<ReinadeCorazones> el conocimiento es libre hay q compartirlo xD
<GridCube> ahora deberias poder salir de la sesion y ver el login de lightdm y poder entrar en la sesion de invitado y ver si anda el condenado mouse
<GridCube> tanto lio
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,voy a ello jijiji
<GridCube> ?
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, entre en la sesion de invitado
<GridCube> :D genial :D
<ReinadeCorazones> pero paso lo mismo,no va el raton
<GridCube> joer
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, tenes algo mal con tu pc
<GridCube> nose que
<GridCube> pero algo
<ReinadeCorazones> y a parte se m ha quitado la pantalla donde iniciaba sesion con una foto,y esta d serie xD
<GridCube> pues claro, tenes lightdm no gdm
<ReinadeCorazones> y eso no se puede poner en el gdm?
<GridCube> si queres volver a gdm ejecuta el dpkg-reconfigure gdm otra ves
<ReinadeCorazones> vale
<GridCube> ReinadeCorazones, en lightdm se puede hacer cualquier cosa que te imagines
<ReinadeCorazones> q m recomiendas?
<GridCube> lightdm es mucho mas moderno y es el que actualiza canonical, es mas "ubuntu"
<ReinadeCorazones> pues asi lo dejare
<ReinadeCorazones> bueno,si t sirve d algo,el raton es microssoft
<ReinadeCorazones> pero la verdad q hasta ahora nunca m dio ningun problema
<GridCube> no no cambia nada
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> puede ser el puerto usb que usa para conectarse
<ReinadeCorazones> lo lee,lo tiene ahi,le doy a conectar y nada
<ReinadeCorazones> cambio de puerto?
<ReinadeCorazones> y si desinstalo el bluetooth y lo reinstalo?
<GridCube> oh... bluethoot
<GridCube> hubierales empezado por ahi
<ReinadeCorazones> lo siento
<ReinadeCorazones> lleva un lapiz bluetooht q es por donde se conecta
<GridCube> abri blueman y fijate si el dispositivo esta reconozido
<GridCube> reconocido
<GridCube> nunca use bt activamente asi que no semucho de eso
<ReinadeCorazones> no tengo blueman,tengo el q viene en ubuntu
<GridCube> no es blueman?
<GridCube> pense que era XD
<GridCube> hace años que no uso
<ReinadeCorazones> no,es bluetooht normal
<ReinadeCorazones> pero esta en el centro de software
<ReinadeCorazones> instalando
<dzup> msg chanserv info ##freebsd-es
<dzup> ups
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora no lo lee ni uno ni el otro xD
<ReinadeCorazones> y tampoco m deja agregarlo juas
<buenaventura> dzup: mientras no se te escape un msg nickserv identify...
<dzup> jajaj
<dzup> me acaban de dar el founder del channel y estaba checando y si!
<dzup> esas son buenas noticias, desde que esta completamente abandonado
<buenaventura> joya
<Exio> [11:30:44] <GridCube> lightdm es mucho mas moderno y es el que actualiza canonical, es mas "ubuntu"
<Exio> GridCube: unity es asi
<Exio> y vos sabes como es tambien.
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> si
<Exio> ah, esto es -es
<GridCube> pero si vas a un canal de soporte de ubuntu, y no estas usando ubuntu...
<Exio> pense que ea #ot
<GridCube> XD
<Exio> era*
<Eriko> hola ayuda algun español
<Eriko> i spanish you
<mimecar> !ask Eriko
<kubot> Eriko: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Eriko> eres español kubot
<buenaventura> !hola | Eriko
<kubot> Eriko: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<mimecar> Eriko, todos los usuarios del canal hablan en castellano
<Eriko> biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Eriko> nada mas que hay ingleses en los canales
<mimecar> es lógico si te conectas a una red de irc inglesa
<Eriko> como se conecta a una inglesa
<mimecar> freenode es una red de irc inglesa
<mimecar> si no tienes dudas de ubuntu, pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Eriko> española es que me he equivocado
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, solucionado lo del raton!!!
<GridCube> o: como asi
<ReinadeCorazones> pues no se pq m dio por ir a windows pa probar,y resutal q tampoco iba alli
<GridCube> jo
<GridCube> no tenias pilas?
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces desinstale el driver dl mouse,lo reinstale y ya funciona en windows y aqui en ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> pilas tengo,jejejee tengo 4 pa ir cambiando cuando terminen
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> mira vos
<GridCube> que loco
<ReinadeCorazones> loca
<ReinadeCorazones> jajajaa
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora,podras ayudarme a solucionar lo del torrent-search? :)
<GridCube> P: no se que es eso
<GridCube> pero pregunta en el canal capas que alguien sepa
<ReinadeCorazones> ah,pues es con lo q busco los torrents pa descargar con el deluge
<GridCube> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<ReinadeCorazones> jajaja no quiero piratear en el canal,solo quiero instalar el torrent-search xD
<GridCube> nunca use eso ReinadeCorazones siempre uso las paginas web
<GridCube> P:
<ReinadeCorazones> pues no veas como t soluciona la vida
<ReinadeCorazones> pq en windows voy buscandolas por web para el utorrent,y es un rollazo
<ReinadeCorazones> aqui metes el nombre y ya t busca los enlaces :)
<GridCube> fijate lanzar el programa desde una terminal y ver los errores que te da, fijate si esta bien configurado para usar internet, si tenes un proxy que este el proxy, si no tenes que no este etcc
<ReinadeCorazones> cuando abro la aplicacion,funciona,cuando le doy a buscar es cuando dice q a experimentado un error
<GridCube> aja
<ReinadeCorazones> envio el informe de errores siempre,pero creo q es pq no esta en la version q deberia
<ReinadeCorazones> y no encuentro la pagina oficial
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, ese programa es de los repositorios?
<ReinadeCorazones> el otro dia un chico m ayudo aqui y lo solucionamos
<ReinadeCorazones> hola mimecar!!!
<dzup> ReinadeCorazones, prueba "tribler"
<ReinadeCorazones> cuando m dieron el enlace pa descargarlo aqui,m lo instalo el centro de sofware
<ReinadeCorazones> dzup, lleva el mismo funcionamiento?
<mimecar> si te han dado un enlace no es del centro de software
<dzup> es "dezcentralizado"
<ReinadeCorazones> no,era de una web,pero lo abrio e instalo el centro de sofware,y funcionaba muy bien
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, que se ejecute en el centro de software
<mimecar> no quiere decir que sea de los repositorios de ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar el problema es q m entro un virus humano,y toco lo q no debia
<mimecar> has instalado un paquete que no es de los repositorios
<GridCube> como se llama el paquete ReinadeCorazones ?
<ReinadeCorazones> ponia algo de torrent-search.deb o algo asi
<GridCube> mmm como lo lanzas de una terminal, torrent-search no esta en los repos
<mimecar> eso puede ser cualquier cosa ReinadeCorazones
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube,  y yo confirmamos q fue un virus humano jajajaa
<noseasasi> ReinadeCorazones: esta en repos, sudo aptitude install torrent-search
<GridCube> noseasasi, esta? yo no lo tengo
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, si,el virus humano lo lanzo desd la terminal,y la otra vez no la tuve q tocar para nada
<ReinadeCorazones> noseasasi, probare :)
<GridCube> no, no esta
<noseasasi> en este momento estoy en mint, pero no tengo repositorios extras
<GridCube> mint es otra cosa
<noseasasi> si pero espera que localice de donde lo sacó, un momento.
<ReinadeCorazones> orden no encontrada
<ReinadeCorazones> os puedo pasar la pagina de donde lo saque
<ReinadeCorazones> a lo mejor os sirve de algo
<GridCube> aptitude no existe en ubuntu ReinadeCorazones
<GridCube> no intentes usar aptitude
<ReinadeCorazones> http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/una-combinacion-explosiva-deluge-torrent-search/
<ReinadeCorazones> eso fue lo q hicimos
<noseasasi> deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ nadia main upstream import
<noseasasi> efectivamente estaba en este repo, perdón
<ReinadeCorazones> pero yo estoy en ubuntu no en mint
<noseasasi> este es el proyecto de ese programa    http://sourceforge.net/projects/torrent-search
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, ese paquete no es de los repositorios
<noseasasi> ahí esta el descargable
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces lo descargo del enlace q m pasa noseasasi ???
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> es el mismo enlace
<ReinadeCorazones> pero no lo metio de ahi,lo metio con comandos en la terminal
<noseasasi> ReinadeCorazones: mimecar tiene razón en que no debes descargar de sitios no confiables... pero en este caso no tienes otra posibilidad que yo encuentre
<mimecar> el efecto es el mismo
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, deberías intentar no usar paquetes externos a ubuntu
<mimecar> hasta que aprendas a manejarlo
<ReinadeCorazones> jo,pero yo quiero descargar dsd aqui,entonces es cuando ya no tendre q entrar en windows para nada
<mimecar> haz lo que quieras entonces
<mimecar> puedes descargar cosas con los programas de los repositorios
<ReinadeCorazones> tengo deluge,pero no se usarlo sin el torrent.search :(
<mimecar> doble click sobre un archivo torrent
<mimecar> fin
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a probar,y t comento
<mimecar> si quieres usar programas externos a los repositorios ten en cuenta de que pueden fallar
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error que te da el programa?
<ReinadeCorazones> pero mimecar el otro dia un chico m ayudo aqui,no recuerdo quien,y lo dejamos perfecto,funcionaba muy bien
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado entonces?
<ReinadeCorazones> hasta q este tio se metio en mi pc y se volvio loco metiendo y quitando cosas
<mimecar> quien se ha metido en tu pc?
<ReinadeCorazones> tuve q volver a reinstalar ubuntu,y ahora va muy bien,solo m falta eso
<ReinadeCorazones> mi profe,q ya no es,despues d esto claro
<ReinadeCorazones> el en windows es un crack,pero en ubuntu... nanai
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error del programa?
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora lo abro y t digo
<ReinadeCorazones> La aplicación seleccionada para abrir las carpetas torrents no se ha encontrado !
<ReinadeCorazones> eso es
<mimecar> ¿has asociado los archivos torrent con deluge?
<ReinadeCorazones> si,pero ahora deluge esta cerrado
<ReinadeCorazones> lo abro xD
<mimecar> has configurado el programa si o no
<ReinadeCorazones> siiiiii
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora esta abierto el torrent,espera q busco y ya veras como da error
<mimecar> has configurado el programa para que abra los archivos con deluge?
<ReinadeCorazones> la aplicacion torrent se ha cerrado inesperadamente
<ReinadeCorazones> si mimecar,esta pa q los abra con el deluge
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algún programa más que no sea de los repositorios?
<ReinadeCorazones> no
<ReinadeCorazones> si quieres t hago un pastebin como el otro dia xD
<mimecar> en media hora desconecto
<ReinadeCorazones> ah ok
<mimecar> si lo vas a poner, hazlo ya
<ReinadeCorazones> si m dices como era
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora mismo
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ReinadeCorazones> y en la terminal q ponia?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ReinadeCorazones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637609/
<mimecar> ftp.free.org
<mimecar> eso de que es?
<mimecar> tienes launchpad
<mimecar> getdeb
<mimecar> mediubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637621/
<ReinadeCorazones> si,mediubuntu es
<mimecar> si que estas usando más cosas externas a ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> el getdeb tambien
<ReinadeCorazones> lo de ftp.free.org no se q es
<mimecar> no se la causa de que ahora te de error deluge
<ReinadeCorazones> deluge no m da error
<mimecar> no lo has dicho hace poco?
<ReinadeCorazones> m lo da el torrent-search,y yo creo q es pq esta una version antigua
<mimecar> no estas usando la última versión de ese programa?
<ReinadeCorazones> no creo
<ReinadeCorazones> y no se donde encontrarla
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> por el comando que usastes para instalar el programa
<ReinadeCorazones> http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/una-combinacion-explosiva-deluge-torrent-search/
<ReinadeCorazones> aqui tienes los comandos q metio este tipo
<dzup> ReinadeCorazones, tribler , mate.
<ReinadeCorazones> q es eso de si ya no estas en Lucid? q es Lucid?
<mimecar> si el PPA que estas usando para el programa está actualizado...
<mimecar> una versión de ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> entonces igual ahi esta el error
<ReinadeCorazones> pq no hicimos lo del Lucid,pq yo no lo estoy verdad?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<ReinadeCorazones> 12.10
<mimecar> no es lucid
<ReinadeCorazones> aja!!! dimos con el error jejeje
<mimecar> no es un error
<mimecar> si te ha instalado el programa
<ReinadeCorazones> si,pero no la version q deberia
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la versión que debería?
<ReinadeCorazones> Si no ya estás en Lucid, la opción es descargarte el paquete directamente del sitio torrent-search_0.9.2.3_all.deb e instalarlo:
<mimecar> http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/download
<ReinadeCorazones> digo yo q tendre q meter el paguete de ahi
<mimecar> quita el paquete que has instalado y el repositorio de ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> como?
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<ReinadeCorazones> ok,pero ahora m da error el centro de software xD
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a reiniciar a ver q pasa
<mimecar> el error seguirá
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver ahora
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, parece q tiene algo en proceso,pero no hay nada
<mimecar> el sistema actualiza cosas en segundo plano
<ReinadeCorazones> ah pues no m deja buscar
<ReinadeCorazones> no hay comando para desinstalarlo por la terminal?
<mimecar> espera a que el sistema deje de usar apt
<ReinadeCorazones> creo q cometi un error y por eso esta asi xD
<mimecar> el sistema actualiza cosas en segundo plano
<ReinadeCorazones> si,pero m lo hizo a partir de ahi lo de no responder
<ReinadeCorazones> pq m equivoque y meti el otro paquete en vez del q m pasaste
<mimecar> eso no puede romper el sistema
<atario> me parpadea y desaparece el cursor en ubuntu 12.04 desde que desde que empezo la enterfaz del unity
<mimecar> atario, ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<atario> sí, claro
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el problema?
<atario> desde que empezo el unity
<mimecar> te pasaba en la primera ejecución del sistema?
<atario> en la version 10.04 no
<mimecar> la 10.04 no usaba unity
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<atario> no en la 10.04 aún no me pasaba
<atario> no la sé
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, ya paro esto,y no esta en el centro de software,el comando plis??? :)
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, si estas usando un ppa tiene que salirte en el centro de software
<dzup> ReinadeCorazones, estas usando ubuntu bajo virtualbox?
<ReinadeCorazones> pues t lo juro q no sale,meto torrent search y dice q no hay coincidencias
<ReinadeCorazones> dzup, nop,en el sistema directamente
<mimecar> busca sólo "torrent"
<ReinadeCorazones> salen otros q no tengo instalados,pero ese no
<atario> esta es mi tarjeta grafica  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<mimecar> una SIS, eso no es bueno
<atario> no?
<mimecar> las tarjetas SIS son bastante malas
<mimecar> si tu tarjeta no tiene buen soporte 3D no podrás usar unity
<atario> que cuesta cambiarla?
<mimecar> depend de tu placa base
<atario> que tarjetas son las buenas?
<mimecar> ati / nvidia
<atario> y no hay algun comando para hacer algo?
<mimecar> usa otro entorno gráfico
<atario> estoy usando gnome
<mimecar> estas usando gnome con unity
<atario> si
<mimecar> prueba con otro entorno
<atario> he probado todos
<ReinadeCorazones> nada el centro de software no tira :(
<mimecar> atario, te pasa lo mismo con xfce o lxde?
<atario> si, incluso con mate
<atario> debe ser la tarjeta
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, si quito el centro d software y lo vuelvo a poner? servira d algo?
<mimecar> para peder el tiempo y seguramente se desinstalen cosas
<ReinadeCorazones> y como lo puedo reparar?
<mimecar> aparte, si no te va el centro de software tampoco te iría la consola
<mimecar> espera a que el sistema deje de usar apt
<ReinadeCorazones> yo creo q esta estropeado :(
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> di si te da un error
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a ello
<ReinadeCorazones> leyendo lista de paquetes,hecho
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a por el otro
<ReinadeCorazones> si funciona
<mimecar> entonces no es posible que el centro de software te de error
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<ReinadeCorazones> el de se ha cerrado inesperadamente
<ReinadeCorazones> esta desinstalando!!! :)
<mimecar> no estas quitando el centro de software verdad?
<ReinadeCorazones> no,el torrent search
<ReinadeCorazones> pero ahora m vuelve a decir q se ha cerrado inesperadamente
<ReinadeCorazones> no se puede reparar el centro de software?
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola
<ReinadeCorazones> como?
<mimecar> gksudo nombre_del_programa
<mimecar> no se si es software-center
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, mira esto dice Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<mimecar> eso no es importante
<ReinadeCorazones> pero si abrio el centro :)
<ReinadeCorazones> nah m da un error tambien
<mimecar> ¿qué error?
<ReinadeCorazones> de sistema creo
<mimecar> eso no es una respuesta
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el mensaje de error que ha salido en la consola
<ReinadeCorazones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637806/
<ReinadeCorazones> a ver si esa respuesta t sirve mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué haces cuando se cierra?
<ReinadeCorazones> enviar el informe de errores
<ReinadeCorazones> y cerrar
<mimecar> antes de que se cierre
<ReinadeCorazones> buscar el torrent search para eliminarlo
<ReinadeCorazones> pq sigue ahi en la lista
<mimecar> si usas otro paquete pasa lo mismo?
<ReinadeCorazones> voy intentarlo con deluge
<ReinadeCorazones> esta desinstalando
<ReinadeCorazones> desinstalo bien
<mimecar> algo del repositorio ppa no le gusta a tu sistema
<ReinadeCorazones> pero ahora cuando lo abro otra vez,sigue saliendo eso de en progreso y no hay nada
<ReinadeCorazones> y pincho en instalados,y error
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar sera algo del free.org ese?
<mimecar> parece cosa del ppa
<mimecar> si te funciona con otros programas
<ReinadeCorazones> de cual ppa?
<mimecar> del que has puesto del torrent-search
<ReinadeCorazones> y lo podre quitar dsd la terminal?
<mimecar> en principio sí
<ReinadeCorazones> q comando tengo q meter?
<mimecar> ps://www.google.es/search?q=desinstalar+ppa
<mimecar> https://
<ReinadeCorazones> eso lo meto en un buscador o en la terminal mimecar ?
<mimecar> es un enlace de una web
<ReinadeCorazones> por eso preguntaba jejeje
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, mira estoy en este enlace http://xenodesystems.blogspot.com.es/2012/01/eliminar-ppa-desde-consola-en-ubuntu.html
<ReinadeCorazones> he metido el primer comando,pero para el segundo q tengo q poner mi nombre de usuario/torrent-search?
<mimecar> tienes que poner el nombre del ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> pero es q pone
<ReinadeCorazones> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ferramroberto/java
<ReinadeCorazones> digo yo q tendre q sustituir por mi nombre
<mimecar> ...
<ReinadeCorazones> lo de ferramroberto
<mimecar> pon el nombre del PPA que estas usando
<ReinadeCorazones> torrent search
<ReinadeCorazones> ok voy a hacerlo asi
<mimecar> el nombre es el mismo que usastes para añadir el PPA
<mimecar> sigue la documentación que usastes para ponerlo
<ReinadeCorazones> ok ok
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, seria esto? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/torrent-search-ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/torrent-search-ppa pero asi
<mimecar> ese es el nombre completo del ppa?
<ReinadeCorazones> si,t lo he pegado completo,eso fue con lo q lo instalamos
<mimecar> en ese caso ya tienes el nombre para el comando
<ReinadeCorazones> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> lo esta quitando!!!! viva mimecar  y la paciencia q tiene conmigo!!! jajajaja
<ReinadeCorazones> t pego en un paste lo q dice? pa ver si esta bien :)
<mimecar> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637951/
<ReinadeCorazones> ahi tienes! cruzo los dedos
<mimecar> en principio lo ha hecho
<ReinadeCorazones> oleeee
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora tengo q meterlo otra vez,pero el correcto verdad?
<mimecar> el que hay en sourceforge no tiene ppa
<ReinadeCorazones> si el q m pasaste
<mimecar> es sólo un archivo deb
<ReinadeCorazones> sip
<ReinadeCorazones> muchas gracias por tu paciencia mimecar
<ReinadeCorazones> voy a ello y ya t comento si estas :)
<ReinadeCorazones> por cierto,lo de free.org ya se q es,fue cuando elegi el servidor,q lo puse en mirror antes de buscarlo
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, el centro de software sigue dando error
<ReinadeCorazones> :(
<mimecar> se cierra sin decir nada?
<ReinadeCorazones> no,m dice q ha experimentado un error
<ReinadeCorazones> es q cuando lo abro tiene la pestaña de en proceso funcionando
<ReinadeCorazones> y eso antes no pasaba
<mimecar> no lo se
<ReinadeCorazones> lo abri para meter el deluge,pero no m deja ni buscar pq esta ese proceso
<ReinadeCorazones> luego voy a quitar lo de mirror,por si tiene algo q ver
<mimecar> no lo tiene
<ReinadeCorazones> ah pues entonces lo dejo asi
<ReinadeCorazones> joder en vision general dice q tengo ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> eso no lo puede decir si estas con la 12.10
<mimecar> a no ser que hayas pasado a la 13.04
<ReinadeCorazones> no,pq ademas lo tengo pa q no m avise de nuevas versiones
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el "13.04"
<ReinadeCorazones> como la hago? nuca hice una en ubuntu
<mimecar> igual que en windows
<ReinadeCorazones> en windows solo tengo q darle a recortar
<mimecar> antes le darás a impr pant
<ReinadeCorazones> no,es una aplicacion q se llama recortar,creo q es cosa de HP
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, ya la hice
<mimecar> súbela a imagebin
<ReinadeCorazones> enlace?
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mimecar> o búscalo en google
<ReinadeCorazones> http://imagebin.org/251300
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, has seguido alguna guía para pasar a ubuntu 13.04?
<mimecar> si estas usando esa versión es normal que de problemas
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, pon en pastbein la salida del comando => lsb_release -a
<ReinadeCorazones> ohhh mimecar se ha ido :(
<ReinadeCorazones> mi ubuntu esta loco!!! alguien m puede ayudar???
<chilicuil> hola ReinadeCorazones, buen día, que error tienes?
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicuil, hola! tu m ayudaste el otro dia jejeje
<ReinadeCorazones> pues mira,hay varias cosas,el centro de software no va bien,en vision general dice q estoy en ubuntu 13.04 y el torrent search tampoco m va bien :(
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: entiendo, si dice que estas en Ubuntu 13.04 significa que accidentalmente haz actualizado a la version de Ubuntu en desarrollo.., siendo asi, es "normal" que Ubuntu este inestable, esa version solo se usa por desarrolladores y entusiastas del sistema
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: sugiero que reinstales una de las versiones estables, Ubuntu 12.04 o Ubuntu 12.10
<ReinadeCorazones> el caso es q como ya m paso una vez,le di a nunca para mostrarme versiones d ubuntu
<ReinadeCorazones> y m ha vuelto a pasar... entonces reinstalo ubuntu 12.10
<ReinadeCorazones> jo lo veia venir... por lo menos m he hecho experta en su instalacion jejejee
<ReinadeCorazones> gracias!!!
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte =)
<ReinadeCorazones> volvere seguro! ;)
<serotoninaeh> hola
<serotoninaeh> tengo un problema con particiones,la cuestion es que tengo una particion de window$ (C) al lado la particion de ubuntu y luego la particion (E)
<serotoninaeh> lo que quiero es agrandar la particion C de windows
<serotoninaeh> pero al estar en medio la particion de ubuntu no puedo con gparted
<serotoninaeh> es un problema para el compañero que utiliza soft libre menos para su trabajo
<serotoninaeh> alguien sabe como puedo poner la particion c al lado de la e
<serotoninaeh> ??
<chilicuil> serotoninaeh: no se puede, lo que podrias hacer es: quitarle espacio a la particion de Ubuntu o a la E y despues, crear una nueva particion con ese espacio en blanco y montarlo como otra unidad en Windows
<serotoninaeh> vale si ahora esta asi chilicuil
<serotoninaeh> como una unidad
<serotoninaeh> la unidad e
<serotoninaeh> pero claro no hay forma dices no?
<serotoninaeh> si me quedo sin espacio los programas siguientes los instalo en la e y ja esta dices no?
<chilicuil> si, instala los programas en E, o mueve los datos de usuarios a E para seguir instalando en C
<chilicuil> otra forma, es que hagas copies la particion de ubuntu con 'dd' a otro disco duro, elimines la particion de Ubuntu y E, redimenciones C, y luego, vuelvas a crear la particion de ubuntu y regreses los datos
<serotoninaeh> ya
<serotoninaeh> bueno no pasada nada hago eso
<serotoninaeh> si solo lo utilizo para Indesign
<serotoninaeh> que no se quieren passar a Scribus
<serotoninaeh> jajaja
<chilicuil> serotoninaeh: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/drive-and-partition-backups-with-dd/1771
<serotoninaeh> i si alguien viene a casa i neccesita un photoshop o audition porque no le mola gimp
<serotoninaeh> ok gracias
<chilicuil> suerte
<serotoninaeh> gracias
<tito_> jj
<tito_> kk
<tito_> kk
<tito_> ii
<tito_> ooooooooooooo
<tito_> pppppppppppppppp
<tito_> oooooooooooooooo
<tito_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<tito_> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicuil, hola!!! esta reinstalado ya
<ReinadeCorazones> GridCube, hola!!! he reinstalado ubuntu :)
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: cool
<ReinadeCorazones> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora le voy a meter el burg
<ReinadeCorazones> y luego gnome
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-23
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicuil, hola,estas?
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: si
<ReinadeCorazones> jejeje mira es q estoy buscando lo del burg
<ReinadeCorazones> pero no lo encuentro,llevo tantas horas delante del pc q estoy un poco despistada
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: que quieres hacer?, reemplazar grub2 con burg?, que es lo que no encuentras?
<ReinadeCorazones> veras,instale el gnome,pero al arrancar no salen rayas
<dzup> ReinadeCorazones, /join ##freebsd-es
<ReinadeCorazones> y meti el grub,pero ahora no m deja meter el burg?
<ReinadeCorazones> dzup, q hago con eso?
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: te sale un error?, como que no te deja meter el burg?, que instrucciones has seguido?
<ReinadeCorazones> no m sale un error,dice q no esta el repositorio o algo asi
<ReinadeCorazones> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/07/burg-manager-interfaz-grafica.html#more
<ReinadeCorazones> de ahi saque la info
<ReinadeCorazones> yo queria meter el grub customicer o algo asi
<chilicuil> ok, entonces no lo has instalado.., esa guia es para ubuntu lucid 10.04.., tu estas usando Ubuntu 12.10, sugiero que busques por guias para tu version de Ubuntu, las guias para versiones anteriores pueden fallar por que los repositorios dejan de estar disponibles, o por que no se recompila el paquete para nuevas versiones
<chilicuil> aqui, hay una guia para ubuntu 12.10 que ayuda a instalar burg: http://linuxmotion.com/tutorials/80-how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu-12-10
<ReinadeCorazones> gracias,siempre pongo en google lo q quiero buscar añadiendole el 12.10 pero m sale de todo menos Lo q necesito xD
<ReinadeCorazones> uff ingles!!! q bajon! a tirar de traductor xD
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicuil, creo q no funciona
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: que error has obtenido?
<ReinadeCorazones> esta en ingles y es muy largo lo q dice la terminal
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: corre el comando que te esta dando error y agregas | pastebinit
<ReinadeCorazones> en la terminal pongo lo de pastebinit?
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: ejemplo, $ ls | pastebinit
<ReinadeCorazones> da error
<ReinadeCorazones> t copio y pego lo q pone en la terminal?
<chilicuil> si lo pones aqui directamente el robot te va a sacar, pegalo en paste.ubuntu.com y pasas la liga
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<ReinadeCorazones> chilicuil, ahi tienes http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638769/
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: ok, de alguna forma entraste a la terminal de brug, digo de algun modo, por que en la liga que te pase no aparece ningun comando que pudo llevarte ahi, presiona Ctrl-c o Ctrl-d si el primero no funciona, hasta que deje de aparecer "grub >"
<chilicuil> deberias regresar al prompt "normal", uno que termina en $
<ReinadeCorazones> y eso donde lo encuentro? en la terminal?
<chilicuil> ReinadeCorazones: mmm, significa presionar la tecla control y luego C, pero mejor.., cierra la terminal y abre otra
<ReinadeCorazones> ok
<chilicuil> cuando lo hagas, $ sudo update-burg
<chilicuil> eso hara que se instale burg en tu sistema
<ReinadeCorazones> en la terminal ctrl-c o d no funciona
<ReinadeCorazones> creo q voy a tener q reinstalar otra vez :(
<blackbyte> hola alguien que sepa como hacer un v4l2 loopback de video para transmitir por flash?
<blackbyte> ... nadie?
<k-milogars> buenas una ayuda
<k-milogars> al compilar el kernel
<k-milogars> como es el comando
<k-milogars> con make-kpkg
<k-milogars> buenas
<foxtrot> Que topico?
<foxtrot> Muerto el canal?
<HerbertWest> Buenos Dias, me preguntaba si puedo instalar Compiz en Xubuntu 12.10
<erAbuelo> buenas
<HerbertWest> Buenas, para charlar con alguien. Me gustaria saber como incorporarse a  Ubuntu Develop!
<fetova> HerbertWest, tal vez te gustaria hablar de eso en #ubuntu-devs
<fetova> HerbertWest, tal vez te gustaria hablar de eso en #ubuntu-dev
<fetova> ahmm, pera
<HerbertWest> fetova FYI se agradece...
<fetova> #ubuntu-devel
<fetova> ese es el canal bueno :P
<HerbertWest> fetova listo ire a preguntar. Gracias
<fetova> de todos modos, este link te sera util: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<fetova> de nada, HerbertWest :)
<HerbertWest> Si en esto estoy leyendo
<HerbertWest> lo que pasa que se me hace un poco dificil entender
<HerbertWest> bueno voy por la parte del desarollo debian
<HerbertWest> Muy bien... todo ok
<fetova> empaquetado?
<fetova> echale un ojo, HerbertWest http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Gu%C3%ADa_de_empaquetamiento/Completa
<HerbertWest> idioma local. mucho mejor para cuestiones tecnicas
<HerbertWest> buen aporte
<fetova> :)
<fetova> me voy a dormir, que disfrutes la lectura! :P
<HerbertWest> Muy agradecido!
<HerbertWest> Buenas. alguien para charlar de ubuntu Develop... acaba de leerme una documentacion... basicamente saber como comenzar
<HerbertWest> Para optar como miembro debo, contribuir. en Ubuntu Contributing Developers dice que primero debo ser miembro
<seguidodoblado> Pues según veo en su grupo de Launchpad ahora mismo no tienen proyectos abiertos...
<seguidodoblado> Pero supongo que eso no impide solicitar ser miembro del team
<seguidodoblado> HerbertWest, ahora mismo parece que están reclutando gente para UbuntuKylin... trabajo de chinos!!!... ;)
<seguidodoblado> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<HerbertWest> y eso que es?
<HerbertWest> no se mucho chino... hi hao y asi
<seguidodoblado> es un proyecto que tiene Canonical para instaurar un sistema operativo basado en Ubuntu junto con el gobierno chino como sistema operativo libre en el país...
<seguidodoblado> espera que te enlazo la noticia
<HerbertWest> seguidodoblado voy a preguntar aver
<HerbertWest> me parece bien
<seguidodoblado> http://www.enter.co/vida-digital/kylin-el-ubuntu-de-china/
<seguidodoblado> hay tiene que haber bastante rama de desarrollo (espero que en inglés)
<HerbertWest> Si pasa que abril se entrega quiere decir que ya tienen mucho avanzado
<HerbertWest> muchas gracias voy a consultar
<seguidodoblado> quería decir AHÍ tiene que haber bastante rama de desarrollo, vaya patada le acabo de meter al diccionario, madre
<seguidodoblado> hombre, he leído que se basará en Raring Raingtail, por lo que supongo que todo eso será el avance
<seguidodoblado> pero luego el gobierno chino se podrá específico, supongo...
<HerbertWest> seguidodoblado alguna vez a programado en chino?
<seguidodoblado> no, por esto te decía que (espero que en inglés)
<HerbertWest> creo que por ahi va el asunto... pero interezante saber
<HerbertWest> Me alegre en mala forma... Me decia que no estan reclutando Launchpad
<mimecar> HerbertWest, no vas a programar en chino
<seguidodoblado> tendrán traductores, no?
<mimecar> tu programarás en C / Python lo que sea en inglés
<HerbertWest> el ciclo for casi no se entiende
<mimecar> y luego leeras archivos con los textos
<seguidodoblado> tu programas a tu manera habitual y luego habrá algún team que lo traduzca todo
<HerbertWest> las personas reclutadas son todos chinos, imagino que todo se habla en el lenguaje
<HerbertWest> miren las fotos, creo que no entenderia lo que ellos quicieran.. yo queria laborar de documentador
<seguidodoblado> Pero no creo que implementen a un lenguaje chino en un IDE chino todo Raring...
<HerbertWest> ja yo tampoco lo creo
<seguidodoblado> Si acaso traducirán la interfaz, como mucho, y además los desarrolladores chinos sabrán inglés...
<HerbertWest> El asunto es que necesito saber, *(para futuras referencias) como contribuir...
<HerbertWest> Los companeros chinos los visitare luego
<HerbertWest> Les contare luego. muchas gracias
<seguidodoblado> pues a mi me interesa también, HerbertWest. Te lo agradezco si me informas
<HerbertWest> todo ok
<jazumaru> holas
<jazumaru> hay algun useer conectado??
<GridCube> !alguien | jazumaru
<kubot> jazumaru: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #ubuntu-es-ops comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jazumaru> mas que nada quiero saber si hay alguien que tenga conocimientos en redes servicos y protocolos
<jazumaru> para hacer unos experimentos
<GridCube> !ot | jazumaru
<kubot> jazumaru: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> :D
<jazumaru> gracias
<config-si> holas
<config-si> alguna pista para arreglar teclas funcion brillo en kde para acer?
<GridCube> mmm, las teclas de brillo suelen dar problemas
<GridCube> te recomiendo buscar el modelo de tu maquina en la web y ver como lo hizo otra gente
<config-si> si, no es el primer equipo que le pasa
<GridCube> tambien podes usar keytouch editor para editar la funcion de esas teclas
<GridCube> y buscar cual es el comando del brillo en kde
<config-si> keytouch comando en terminal?
<GridCube> tambien podes usar xgamma -gamma 0.5  el numero que vos quieras, el gamma 1 es el brillo actual, mas gamma mas brillante, menos meno
<GridCube> !keytouch
<kubot> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<config-si> gracias, voy a ver si logro algo
<flecos> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<flecos> hola tengo una pregunta para quien pueda orientarme
<mimecar> flecos, ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<flecos> instale ubuntu 12.04 en una laptop hp g71, mi problema es el touchpad que no lo reconoce, sin embargo en modo live si funciona hasta con su scroll
<flecos> si mimecar esta todo actualizado
<mimecar> saca en consola el log del sistema y mira si aparece algún errror al usarlo
<mimecar> no se si en esa versión aún funciona
<mimecar> sudo tail -f /var/log/message
<flecos> probare e
<flecos> perdon la demora y la ignorancia pero ese comando me dice que "No existe el archivo o el directorio"
<erAbuelo> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<mimecar> lo cambiaron hace poco pero no se a partir de que versión
<erAbuelo> systemd ?
<flecos> lo raro es que funcione bien modo live :P
<flecos> por eso me anime a instalar ja
<flecos> igual fue corta mi explicacion, el touchpad funciona mal pero funciona
<flecos> y si voy a configuracion del sistema lo reconoce como mouse no como touchpad, cosa que si hace en modo live
<mimecar> si funciona mal implica que algo funciona
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que falla?
<flecos> no se puede hacer click desde el touch solo con los botones
<flecos> aunque parezca una pavada para mi madre no lo es jaja y le estoy instalando ubuntu en su laptop XD
<mimecar> eso se configura
<mimecar> en gnome no lo he comprobado pero en kde sí
<ReinadeCorazones> hola!!! he reinstalado ubuntu 12.10 y solo le meti los extras y la nvidia,alguien m ayuda a configurar??? gracias
<flecos> gracias mimecar por la ayuda, seguire leyendo a ver si encuentro la solucion
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, ... no
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, con todo el rato que estuvimos ayer arreglando cosas
<ReinadeCorazones> :( por q?
<mimecar> para que formateas DE NUEVO?
<ReinadeCorazones> pq no iba bien y m dijo otro q lo mejor era reinstalarlo
<ReinadeCorazones> pero bueno nada,no os molesto mas,lo siento
<mimecar> te pueden ayudar otros usuarios
<mimecar> pero si dedicamos tiempo a arreglar las cosas
<ReinadeCorazones> he preguntado si alguien m podia ayudar,no t lo pedi a ti directamente
<mimecar> si formateas ese tiempo no sirve
<ReinadeCorazones> tu eres vasco? xD
<erAbuelo> mal empiezas si la lias con mimecar, que es de los pocos que ayudan siempre por aqui
<ReinadeCorazones> si ya veo
<ReinadeCorazones> pues nada m buscare la vida
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora habia empezado bien no toque ni agregue nada para hacer lo q m indicais,pero bueno,creo q m olvidare de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> buena idea
<alpc360> buenas !
<ReinadeCorazones> jajaja va a ser q no erAbuelo tengo mucha paciencia y ganas de aprender,asi q no pasa nada,seguro q hay mas salas de ayufa
<erAbuelo> con esta actitud desafiante, te lo veo complicado, pero estas en tu derecho
<ReinadeCorazones> yo desafiante? creo q t confundes conmigo,pq no tengo porq desafiar a nadie,solo quiero aprender,pero eso a mucha gente parece q le moleste
<ReinadeCorazones> bueno gracias por vuestra paciencia y vuestra ayuda,un saludo!
<ReinadeCorazones> perdonad,m podeis recomendar algun canal mas de ayuda? pq todos los q encuentro estan en otro idioma
<ReinadeCorazones> hola???
<ReinadeCorazones> bueno voy a cenar,si alguien sabe de algun canal mas d ayuda por favor m lo diga,gracias
<mimecar> ReinadeCorazones, pregunta al canal las dudas de ubuntu y ya te responderán
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<omikron4> buenas nches flypp
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar, ok,pero no hay mas canales d ayuda? ayer fue todo por lo de 13.10,y m recomendaron volver a instalarlo,no es pq a mi m salga del juju andar reinstalando,hoy ya estoy desmoralizada
<mimecar> canales en español de ubuntu en freenode está este
<mimecar> en otras redes o en el hispano es posible que existan
<T|sH> ReinadeCorazones:
<T|sH> que se supone que te paso
<T|sH> para que te recomendaran reinstalar ?
<ReinadeCorazones> T|sH, pues por alguna razon mi ubuntu se paso a la version 13.04 y todo iba mal,entonces m recomendaron reinstalar
<ReinadeCorazones> ya lo hice,solo actualice,meti los extras y la nvidia,y no queria tocar nada mas sola por si la cago de nuevo
<T|sH> ReinadeCorazones:  esque si te va mal por cambiar de version
<T|sH> lo mejor es volver a una version anterior
<T|sH> lo mas comodo y facil
<ReinadeCorazones> claro,es lo q hice
<T|sH> o bien saber exatamente que te va mal xD
<T|sH> porque todo lo dudo
<ReinadeCorazones> el centro de software iba mal,m salian rayas cuando apagaba o encendia,el torrent search no iba...
<omikron4> ReinadeCorazones: cual es el problema con raring?
<ReinadeCorazones> q es raring?
<omikron4> ubuntu 13.04
<ReinadeCorazones> pues q m fallaban cosas,y yo no quiero esa version,no se pq se metio sola
<omikron4> de normal se mete cuando pones sudo update-manager -d
<mimecar> tus repositorios eran de la 12.10, las rayas es algo normal (depende de la tarjeta gráfica)
<mimecar> y torrent search estabas usando una versión antigua
<omikron4> entonces te aparece que hay una nueva version de ubuntu y si quieres instalarla
<omikron4> si dice4s que si.. pos si.. se instala
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar acuerdate q meti la nueva,y aun asi fallo
<mimecar> si un programa externo que instalas falla
<mimecar> seguirá fallando aunque hagas un formato
<ReinadeCorazones> omikron4, t juro q no m aparecio nada de eso,y es q encima tengo la opcion de nunca para nuevas versiones d ubuntu
<omikron4> ReinadeCorazones: si metiste la nueva debes y ya tenias la 12.10 debes ir a origenes del software y activar de nuevo los repositorios de la 12.10 porque se desactivan al instalar la nueva version
<ReinadeCorazones> ah eso no lo sabia
<ReinadeCorazones> mimecar,  lo de las rayas nunca m habia pasado
<T|sH> pero eso cambiado el  nombre en el soruces list
<T|sH> se soluciona nO ?
<T|sH> poniedo el nombre de la version que quieres usar
<T|sH> osea en vez de apuntar a algo...
<T|sH> que se estanque en algo
<ReinadeCorazones> no se,soy novata no entiendo mucho
<T|sH> sources list ?
<ReinadeCorazones> solo hice lo q m mandaron,reinstalar
<T|sH> ReinadeCorazones:  sabes donde tines el sources.list ?
<ReinadeCorazones> nop
<T|sH> ok
<T|sH> entonces nada
<T|sH> =)
<omikron4> ReinadeCorazones: pulsa el icono de centro se software de ubuntu y en el menu>editar>origenes del software marcas los que tenias antes con el 12.10
<mimecar> omikron4, ha formateado, está con la 12.10 ahora
<ReinadeCorazones> ahora cuando reinicie m dijo desconectado de plymount y algo de kvm
<omikron4> si formateo.. solo queda recuperar con testdisk u otro carver
<T|sH> hace años que no uso ubuntu
<mimecar> no hay información que recuperar
<T|sH> pero pregunto
<T|sH> no se pude hacer
<T|sH> que aputunte a una version estancada ?
<T|sH> para que nuca salga de ella ?
<omikron4> mimecar: cual es el problema entonces? es que no estaba
<mimecar> supuestamente su ubuntu se paso a la 13.04 y ha formateado
<mimecar> fin
<ReinadeCorazones> esa es otra cosa,lo de origenes de software no se si lo tengo bien configurado o no
<omikron4> eso no se hace solo =|
<omikron4> yo estoy usando la 13.04 daily
<omikron4> yo si que me cargue todo por elegir lvm
<ReinadeCorazones> ah pero yo las cosas q no quiero perder logicamente lo tengo en otra particion,no meto las cosas en los sistemas operativos
<ReinadeCorazones> alguien m puede ayudar a configurar ubuntu 12.10? gracias
<ReinadeCorazones> o m pueda pasar alguien una guia a seguir?
<omikron4> ReinadeCorazones: http://kuyne.blogspot.com.es/2012/04/12-cosas-que-debes-hacer-despues-de.html
<ReinadeCorazones> muchas gracias omikron4
<omikron4> :)
<ReinadeCorazones> una duda q tengo,myunity es compatible con gnome?
<ReinadeCorazones> visto lo visto,m desconecto unos dias de todo esto,ya estoy saturada
<ReinadeCorazones> un saludo y gracias por vuestra ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-24
<animeBoy> hola
<Aprel> buenas noches
<animeBoy> hay anguien aqui?
<animeBoy> hola. tengo un problema muy raro. no se si e ha pasado a alguno
<animeBoy> acabo de hacer un upgrade de ubuntu 12.04 a 12.10. ahora no puedo cambiar de escritorio
<Aprel> cual es el problema?
<Aprel> y antes, como lo hacias?
<animeBoy> encendia. hacia click en el boton jnto a mi nombre y hacia click a una opcion
<animeBoy> luego la lista se cerraba automaticamente y el icono cambiaba. ponia mi clave y entraba a otro escritorio
<Aprel> o sea el otro usuario ha desaperecido despues del upgrade?
<animeBoy> ahora cuando se delpliega la lista le hago click a otro escritorio pero no pasa nada. le icono no cambia. y siempre temino en lxde
<animeBoy> no puedo cambie el lxde por unity
<Aprel> ah bueno
<animeBoy> mmmm
<animeBoy> no se que pasa
<Aprel> no se arreglarlo. Se que ubuntu despues de un upgrade te crea unos problemas en lugares muy raros. A mi me ha pasado un problema con las redes despues de un upgrade.
<Aprel> Si no hay nadie que te haga un solucion, puedes intentar de nuevo cuando hay mas gentes
<Aprel> pero es dificil saber cuando suele haber mucha gente que tiene soluciones en ubuntu-es.....
<animeBoy> mmmm
<animeBoy> preguntare luego entonces gracias
<Aprel> Instalar ubuntu de nuevo te lo arreglara, pero no bueno, no es lo ideal
<animeBoy> lo se
<animeBoy> las dos veces k he intentado hacer un upgrade ha salido mal
<Aprel> yo he decidido elegir la version que me gusta mas y no cambiarla. Una lastima que no sea mas facil el upgrade.
<Estrellita> hola hola
<animeBoy> holaa
<Estrellita> hola hola
<animeBoy> hola como estas
<Estrellita> genial
<animeBoy> ok
<animeBoy> jaja
<Estrellita> )(
<Estrellita> mi teclado esta desconfigurado
<animeBoy> busca teclado o keyboard en el menu.
<animeBoy> ve a distribucion o layout
<Estrellita> no uso linux hehe
<T|sH> Estrellita:  entonces la solucion es mas facil
<T|sH> formatea
<T|sH> xD
<Estrellita> desde que instale mi sistema operativo mi teclado no esta correctamente configurado
<Estrellita> no seria una solucion
<canrosx86> Hola
<Estrellita> hola carlos
<Estrellita> bienvenido
<canrosx86> Que tal..
<canrosx86> Venia a ver si me podrian orientar un poco tengo un problemita con firefox
<canrosx86> He buscado en interné y no encuentro nada que se acerque a solucionar el problema y es un problema un poco molesto
<Estrellita> cual
<canrosx86> Descargo algo con firefox. Entonces en el administrador de descargas
<canrosx86> Le puedes hacer clic derecho abrir carpeta contenedora
<canrosx86> Pues en una de esas. Baje un video y me pregunto que con que lo queria abrir y le dije totem. Apartir de alli todo lo quiere abrir con totem y si le doy "abrir carpeta contenedora" abre totem igual en vez de usar nautilus
<canrosx86> Ya probe: borrar el perfil.. eliminar .mozilla, agregar i-node:nautilus.. a mime.cache y todo eso y nada
<canrosx86> Intenté buscando en menu aplicaciones en firefox y tampoco. Yo uso WindowMaker con nautilus cuando quiero navegar archivos pero funcionaba bien firefox hasta que me paso eso que lo asocie un video a totem y todo lo maneja con totem. Yo solo quisiera saber donde cambiar que navegador de archivos usa firefox para abrir la carpeta contenedora.
<guampa> desde que programa asociaste el video?
<canrosx86> firefox
<canrosx86> firfox me pregunto
<canrosx86> y desde entonces. Abre la carpeta contenedora con totem
<canrosx86> desconosco si hay un archivo de mime donde se ponga eso :s
<guampa> parece que en preferencias -> aplicaciones
<guampa> en F
<guampa> *FF
<canrosx86> aja
<guampa> sino proba uno de estos links
<guampa> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=721529#p721529
<guampa> http://rubylution.ping.de/articles/2007/09/11/open-containing-folder-in-firefox-under-linux
<canrosx86> gracias
<canrosx86> voy a revisar
<canrosx86> ah jajaja
<canrosx86> no le hace caso
<canrosx86> que raro
<canrosx86> Solucionado
<canrosx86> a medias
<canrosx86> pero solucionado
<canrosx86> el problema es que en
<canrosx86> .local/share
<canrosx86> hay algo que escribio firefox
<canrosx86> El chiste es que el grep me tira un monton de info y no se donde está el error
<canrosx86> tuve que renombrar para que se cree de nuevo. Claro perdi algunas asociaciones de archivo pero bueno ya creo que anda
<Hagbard_de> hi
<HerbertWest> Saludos, es para consultar acerca del reclutamiento o inscripcion para programar, desarrollar o contribuir en Ubuntu Develop... Segui las pautas de UbuntuDevelopment, y me lei alguna documentacion de empaquetamiento. No me queda claro algunas topicos tales como el asunto de las clases y tambien la forma de comenzar a contribuir
<HerbertWest> Me gustaria aplicar
<canrosx86> :p ami tambien
<canrosx86> y eso donde lo leeiste
<HerbertWest> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<canrosx86> interesante
<canrosx86> bueno
<canrosx86> lo básico que estoy leyendo
<canrosx86> es: Tener una cuenta en launchpad. Que te bajes unas herramientas
<canrosx86> Apenas preguntar en #ubuntu-devel
<HerbertWest> si voy a hacer eso
<canrosx86> y yo diria que tambien te instales un virtualbox
<canrosx86> Para que montes un ubuntu alli. Porque luego si tienes que instalar cosas librerias estarias haciendolo en tu sistema principal
<MrTulias> kvm
<canrosx86> Te montas el virtual y por ssh te metes al ubuntu ese y alli desarrollas
<HerbertWest> Solo me falta empezar
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quiero ver un vídeo, pero me da un error (en la página web) que dice que no se ha encontrado ningún vídeo que tenga formato y tipo MIME compatibles... ¿Me podrían decir qué significa y/o cómo solucionarlo?
<Eriko> mimecar hola
<mimecar> hola
<Eriko> bien hola
<Eriko> como estas te estaba buscando
<chilicuil> MrTulias: signfica que no tienes el codec para verlo, sugiero que busques por el codec en el centro de software, algunos codecs no estan soportados en Ubuntu
<miguel> hola a todos. Necesito ayuda. Soy nuevo, e hecho unservidor web con mi pece
<miguel>  con mi pc pero no logro acceder desde otro pc
<Eriko> te sabes el nombre del server
<Eriko> mimecar
<miguel> no
<mimecar> Eriko, me he perdido
<MrTulias> Gracias chilicuil, voy a ver si veo algo de eso del mime...
<miguel> desde el mismo pc pongo localhost
<mimecar> miguel, el servidor está en tu misma red?
<miguel> si es este mismo pc con el que escribo
<Eriko> pues por eso no puedes entrar mira el nombre  y intentalo de nuevo
<mimecar> el otro PC está en tu misma red si o no
<Eriko> que dices mimecar
<miguel> tambien
<miguel> estan los dos en la misma red
<mimecar> pon la IP del servidor y te funcionará
<miguel> pero el pc donde esta el servidor si puedo acceder poniendo localhost
<mimecar> localhost es la dirección del propio equipo
<debsan> miguel pero que ip tiene el servidor ?
<miguel> y si quiero acceder desde otro casa de otra red
<mimecar> miguel, si está fuera de tu red tienes que configurar el router
<miguel> la interna o la externa
<miguel> como configuro el ruter
<mimecar> buscando el manual y leyendo
<miguel> que parametros busco
<mimecar> la forma de redireccionar puertos
<debsan> miguel, si accedes desde una pc que está en la red, necesitas conocer la ip interna del servidor
<miguel> si esa ip la tengo facil de conseguir
<miguel> mi intencion es compartir una carpeta con un amigo ue no esta en mi red. voy bien encaminado?
<mimecar> no
<miguel> entonces como lo hago
<mimecar> para compartir una carpeta no necesitas un servidor Web
<miguel> si ya tengo el servidor web
<debsan> ftp
<miguel> este creo que es http
<miguel> es algo de apache o algo asi
<mimecar> te estas complicando tu solo
<mimecar> por qué no lo subes a algún servicio como Dropbox?
<miguel> claro si no se
<miguel> que debo hacer
<mimecar> ¿cuantos MB le tienes que pasar?
<miguel> porque son archivos de 2 gigas y muchos tardaria años y ya lo e intentado
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> vas a tardar años aunque se conecte a tu red
<miguel> y eso?
<mimecar> tu ancho de banda de subida está limitado
<mimecar> da lo mismo si subes tu un archivo o si se conectan a tu red
<miguel> por ejemplola pagina de mega solo sube a 50 kb una caca,pero mi limite de subida es de 500 kb
<mimecar> seguro?
<mimecar> 500 kb = 50 kB
<miguel> eso no creo que sea asi no?
<mimecar> tienes 500 kb o 500 kB
<mimecar> ?
<miguel> mi limite de subida son 500 y en mega solo sube a 50
<mimecar> a efectos prácticos tu velocidad real de subida es de 50 kB
<mimecar> y no puedes aumentarla sin pagar más dinero
<miguel> pero eso seria en la pagina de mega no?
<mimecar> en todas
<miguel> pero en mi propio servidor de cuanto llegaria a ser ?
<mimecar> 50 kB
<miguel> joooder que pena
<mimecar> si quieres un servidor propio ese es el precio a pagar
<miguel> bueno ya que estoy como visualizo mi servidor web desde otro pc fuera de la red. modificando parametros del ruter?
<mimecar> busca el manual y mira la forma de redireccionar los puestos
<miguel> ok gracias voy a ello
<mimecar> pero para pasar 2 GB estarás bastante tiempo
<miguel> si pero lo peor es que es mucho tiempo para subirlos y luego bajarlos porlo menos desde mi servidor no tengo que subirlos porque ya lostengo en m pc no?
<mimecar> la otra persona sólo podrá bajar a 50 kB
<miguel> pero si bajar siempre es mas rapido que subir no? dependera de la velocidad de bajada mia no de subida no?
<mimecar> tu "subes a la red" y el "baja" de tu conexión de subida
<miguel> a vala ya e entendido. su conexion de bajada se alimenta de mi conexion de subida
<mimecar> sí
<chilicuil> miguel: si lo dejas en tu conexion, jamas se completara la transferencia, cuando tu amigo se conecte, si en algun momento se interrupe (que estoy casi 100% que pasara) tendra que volver a empezar
<chilicuil> miguel: no te compliques la vida, y envialo a dropbox o algun servicio similar
<miguel> joooo que locura
<chilicuil> miguel: si puedes comprimelo antes de subirlo para que pese menos
<mimecar> chilicuil, tardará igual mucho tiempo para subir
<chilicuil> mimecar: sip, pero si logra subirlo, su amigo tendra mas chances de descargarlo con exito
<mimecar> lo más sencillo es usar un disco duro y llevarselo a su casa
<chilicuil> mimecar: +1
<miguel> otra cosa yo quiero compartir un video de 2gb. como lo subo a mi serbidor lo meto en la carpeta donde esta el index y ya esta?
<chilicuil> mimecar: si vas a pasar archivos de ese calibre frecuentemente, cambia tu plan de conexion, en algunas ciudades se ofrecen planes de fibra optica por $100 dolares al mes, con una velocidad de subida/descarga de 20~30 Mb/s (reales)
<chilicuil> miguel: arriba
<miguel> muchas gracias muchachos me habeis ayudado mucho
<Eriko> chilicuil eres amigo de mimecar
<mimecar> es un usuario de este canal
<Eriko> vale adios
<infiniting_> Hola, alguien me podria echar una manita con un par de dudas?
<infiniting_> bueno, mas que dudas son dos cosas que no consigo configurar en mi ubuntu ni a la de 3
<infiniting_> algun alma caritatva? XD
<mimecar> !detalles infiniting_
<kubot> infiniting_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<infiniting_> oh ok, el primero es el siguiente, he conseguido poner en mi escritorio el monitor extendido (tengo dos monitores), el de la derecha que es el extendido tiene una resolución de 1680x1050 y el principal (el de la izquierda tiene una resolución de 1920x1080.
<infiniting_> el de la derecha se ve perfecto pero el principal (el de la izquierda se queda con el borde en negro
<infiniting_> consigo escalarlo con el panel de control de ati, pero cuando reinicio vuelve el marco
<infiniting_> he intentado de todo, pero siempre que reinicio el marco negro vuelve a aparecer
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<infiniting_> la 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<infiniting_> he intentado cambiando de drivers, con uno de ellos el problema parece que se soluciona, pero me aparece en el lado inferior de la derecha el puñetero logito que me dice hardware no soportado
<infiniting_> si, lo tengo todo actualizado de hace 2 dias
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones pendientes
<infiniting_> no hay
<mimecar> ¿estas usando el driver privativo que da ubuntu?
<infiniting_> los he probado todos, pero ahora mismo estoy con ......
<infiniting_> ati fire GL
<infiniting_> es el ultimo que he estado probando sin exito
<mimecar> es el de ubuntu o uno que has instalado tu?
<infiniting_> este es uno que aparece en controladores adicionales
<mimecar> entonces estas usando el driver privativo que da Ubuntu
<infiniting_> en controladores adicionales me aparecen 4 controladores graficos distintos
<mimecar> cuatro?
<infiniting_> y luego a parte probe directamente a instalar yo el de la pagina de ati
<infiniting_> si cuatro
<infiniting_> 1º ati fire GL
<infiniting_> 2º Controlador grafico privatibo FGLRX ATI/AMD
<infiniting_> 3º ATI/AMD propietary FGRLX grpaphics driver (**experimental**beta**)
<infiniting_> 4º Controlador grafico privatibo FGLRX para ATI/AMD (actualizaciones post-lanzamiento)
<infiniting_> esas 4
<mimecar> ¿cuál de todos es el que tienes activad ahora?
<infiniting_> El que tengo ahora mismo es el 1º activado
<mimecar> la resolución la estas cambiando en las opciones de ati o en las de gnome?
<infiniting_> he probado en las 2
<infiniting_> y funciona en las 2, el problema es al reiniciar
<mimecar> lo único es que edites el xorg.conf y lo pongas fijo
<infiniting_> hay una que funciona
<infiniting_> el 3º creo pero me sale la imagen de hardware no compatible, aunque todo funciona bien
<infiniting_> creo que no me he explicado bien
<infiniting_> cuando reinicio, sigo teniendo la resolucion a 1920x1080
<infiniting_> pero sin escalar, por lo que me sale la franja negra, pero la resolucion bien puesta
<mimecar> el tercero es una versión experimental , es normal que de algún aviso de eso
<infiniting_> no puedo quitar el aviso de algun modo?
<mimecar> no lo se
<infiniting_> voy a hacer una cosa, voy a ponerlo con el mensaje y voy a buscar en internet a ver si se puede quitar, porque esa busqueda no la he realizado
<infiniting_> luego si eso me paso gracias
<mimecar> ok
<infiniting_> porque los videos y los efectos de compiz funcionan bien, es solo ese puñetero mensaje
<infiniting> hola de nuevo
<infiniting> consegui quitar la marca de agua esa por lo que un problema menos
<infiniting> segundo problema
<infiniting> no consigo tener sonido
<infiniting> el sonido que quiero usar es el que me da el monitor por hdmi
<infiniting> pero no hay forma
<infiniting> si me meto en el configurador de sonido me salen como tarjetas de salida:
<infiniting> 1º salida digital (S/PDIF)
<mimecar> el monitor entrega sonido al ordenador?
<infiniting> 2º salida analogica
<infiniting> el monitor tiene altavoces y esta conectado por hdmi al ordenador
<infiniting> en windows me funciona sin problemas
<infiniting> pero en ubuntu es como si no reconociese el hdmi
<mimecar> en todo caso el ordenador dará señal al monitor
<mimecar> no al reves
<infiniting> si claro XD
<infiniting> como te digo ubuntu me reconoce la tarjeta de sonido interna que tiene el PC (que no lo quiero usar)
<infiniting> el que quiero usar es el del HDMI por lo que es la tarjeta grafica la que alimenta tanto el audio como el video
<infiniting> el video ya lo tengo (si no no veria lo que escribo XD) pero de audio nanai
<mimecar> has activado la salida de audio por HDMI?
<mimecar> en gnome no lo he usado pero en KDE es directo
<infiniting> donde se activa eso?
<infiniting> mmm estoy con gnome pero supongo que si lo configuro en KDE se quedara tambien configurado en Gnome no crees?
<mimecar> no creo
<infiniting> voy a probar, voy a ir instalado KDE a ver
<infiniting> madre mia 662mb de instalacion
<mimecar> que te esperabas?
<infiniting> que ventajas trae kde con respecto a gnome o al reves?
<mimecar> es otro entorno de escritorio más configurable
<infiniting> si ubuntu viene por defecto con gnome no será por algo?
<flypp> que es un escritorio para pc y no para tablets
<flypp> por ejemplo
<infiniting> a ver como va, lo poco que he usado ubuntu ha sido siempre gnome
<infiniting> supongo que todo lo que tengo instalado ahora lo podre seguir usando con KDE sin necesidad de reinstalarlo
<flypp> sin ningún problema
<infiniting> me pregunta .. Gestor de sesiones predefinido:
<infiniting> 1º KDM
<infiniting> 2º lightdm
<infiniting> cual cojo?
<flypp> en mi casa tenemos un portátil con gnome-shell, kde y xfce, cada uno usa el que quiere
<flypp> kde es "sesión plasma de kde"
<flypp> igual después de instalarlo tienes que reiniciar el gestor de sesiones
<infiniting> ok
<flypp> sudo service light<tab, que no me acuerdo> restart
<infiniting> si sabia que puedes tener varios, pero como soy el unico usuario del ordenador, nunca me plantee tener varios entronos distintos
<infiniting> creo que con cerrar la sesion vale, desde el panel inicial puedo elegir el entorno si no me equivoco
<infiniting> bien voy a reiniciar
<infiniting> ale, ya estoy en kde
<infiniting> desde aqui como agrego el dispositivo de sonido HDMI?
<mimecar> infiniting, entra en el panel de control de kde y seleccionalo
<mimecar> alt+f2 y busca "sonido"
<Shockwave> hol! necesito ayuda con una table lenovo
<infiniting> no sale tampoco
<infiniting> igual que en gnome
<mimecar> Shockwave, con una tablet o un portatil?
<Shockwave> tengo una lenovo table y necesito formatearla desde ubuntu 12,  como hago eso=??
<Shockwave> es una tablet
<Shockwave> pero tengo ubutnu 12
<mimecar> Shockwave, has instalado ubuntu en la tablet?
<infiniting> solo reconoce la tarjeta de sonido interna
<mimecar> infiniting, te tienen que salir varios dispositivos de sonido
<mimecar> y uno es hdmi
<Shockwave> no reconoce la tablet, y necesito formatearla ya que se queda solo en lenovo y dice un mensaje ne ingles de la marca del procesaxdor y ya y lo repiute como 2000 veces
<mimecar> eso si la tarjeta gráfica "da" el driver de hdmi para el sonido
<Shockwave> ok
<Shockwave> como puedo formatearla
<Shockwave> usando ubuntu 12.04 =?
<infiniting> estoy en Phonom (configuracion del sistema de sonido y video)
<mimecar> ¿cómo le instalastes ubuntu a la tableta?
<Shockwave> noono!
<Shockwave> osea tengo una portatil
<Shockwave> compaz mini
<Shockwave> ya tiene ubuntu 12.04 hace años
<mimecar> Shockwave, si la tableta lleva un sistema propio tendrás que ver los pasos que te da el manual
<Shockwave> la cuestión es q la tablet me la dio mi jefe pero solo sale la imagen de lenovo y la tarjeta grafica como un comercial y ya
<mimecar> si el sistema no se inicia no podrás formatearla
<Shockwave> osea es un mensaje sin fin
<Shockwave> no
<Shockwave> nisiquiera enjtra
<mimecar> ve a la página del fabricante y mira si se puede reinstalar el sistema operativo
<Shockwave> esta apagada ahora y la tengo conectada a el usb de mi compaq mini
<Shockwave> ok!
<Shockwave> pero mi pregunta es si alguien ha hecho eso con una tablet antes no importa modelo o marca
<infiniting> minecar no sale
<mimecar> infiniting, en ese caso estoy sin ideas
<mimecar> Shockwave, si el sistema de la tablet no arranca no puedes formatear ni hacer nada
<Shockwave> exacto! bingo
<Shockwave> solo se queda en lenovo y un mensaje como publicidad ya ya
<mimecar> ve a la web del fabricante
<Shockwave> pero dura 5 a 7 segundos
<Shockwave> y lo repite
<Shockwave> repite
<infiniting> como el audio lo da la tarjeta grafica por el hdmi no puede ser que los drivers no valgan o no esten bien?
<Shockwave> es un sin fin
<Shockwave> nunca entra al sistema Oper.
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<mimecar> infiniting, podría ser
<infiniting> esto de comprarse graficas caras siempre me dio problemas con ubuntu
<mimecar> infiniting, es cosa de los fabricantes
<Shockwave> después q encuentro el driver
<infiniting> ala ya se lo que voy a hacer
<Shockwave> como instalo eso en la tablet
<Shockwave> o es enla compaq mini
<infiniting> voy a ver si encuentro un cabble y te cuento
<mimecar> Shockwave, el fabricante te dirá si se puede reinstalar el sistema operativo
<Shockwave> chuzoo!
<mimecar> o lo tienes que llevar al servicio técnico
<Shockwave> dejame ver
<Shockwave> es primer vez q hago esto
<elgallero> alguien que me ayude a configurar wamp en un virtualbox de windows bajo mi wupi de ubuntu?
<elgallero> no se mira
<mimecar> elgallero, ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<elgallero> tengo windows 7 y corro wupi con ubuntu y desde ubuntu tengo virtualbox con un windows xp (me dijeron que es mas seguro) , ya le instale wamp pero no lo miran las otras pcs ni con el ip
<mimecar> aparte de tener una combinación bastante rara
<Shockwave> chuzo
<Shockwave> wamp y wupi
<Shockwave> q quieres hacer un software para la cia o q jajaja
<Shockwave> mis respetosd
<mimecar> elgallero, sería más seguro tener el servidor en ubuntu
<mimecar> configura una conexión bridge en la máquina de VirtualBox y funcionará
<elgallero> ya me corre wamp
<Shockwave> si
<Shockwave> eso funciona
<Shockwave> yo hice una conexion asi
<Shockwave> usando cmd d wundouxxx y ubuntu server
<Shockwave> y funciono
<Shockwave> alguien sabe de tablets
<Shockwave> estan en ese mundo=??
<elgallero> ami no me lo ve ni mi windows 7 ni las demas pcs
<elgallero> wupi y ubuntu si miran el virtualbox de windows xp
<mimecar> Shockwave, entra en la web del fabricante
<Shockwave> ya pero o veo nada
<mimecar> elgallero, ubuntu lo verá
<mimecar> windows 7 no
<elgallero> hmm ya me duele la cabeza
<mimecar> el resto de equipos tampoco lo verán si no accedes a la IP de la máquina virtual
<elgallero> no hay una manera mas facil de montar un wamp sin tanto
<mimecar> ya has configurado la red en modo bridge sí / no ?
<infiniting> sabes si puedo en un monitor que esta conectado por hdmi que me coja tambien el sonido por jack?
<elgallero> te explico como estoy, tengo una amd con 320g usando win 7, ahi le instale wupi y corro ubuntu y en ubuntu corro virtualbox con un windows xp, en el xp le instale wamp y todo joya, ahora, porque no se mira dede el amd pero necesito que se mire
<mimecar> elgallero, wupi o wubi
<elgallero> wubi
<mimecar> has configurado virtualbox sí o no
<elgallero> si va joya
<elgallero> puedo navegar desde el windowx xp
<mimecar> si lo has configurado accede desde los otros equipos a la IP de la máquina virtual y te funcionará
<elgallero> quiero la facilidad de windows 7, la seguridad de ubuntu y l fleibilidad de virtualbox con el mejor windows existente xp, con wamp
<mimecar> no tendrás ninguna de esas cosas
<mimecar> tu XP virtualizado tiene que tener igual actualizaciones de seguridad y antivirus
<mimecar> si configuras virtualbox te funciona todo
<mimecar> si no quieres configurarlo instala en ubuntu
<Shockwave> q va mimecar
<Shockwave> mimecar:  esta dificil ni idea
<Shockwave> como q nadie ha hecho eso
<Shockwave> ni instalarle ubuntu 12 en esa tablet lenovo
<mimecar> Shockwave, una tablet no es un ordenador
<Shockwave> lo sé , pero pensé q era + fá cil
<Shockwave> y sabes sincronizar un ipod nano de 5G
<Shockwave> obviamente en ubuntu 12.04 )==?
<mimecar> no
<Shockwave> mimecar:  nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Dios me van a botar
<Shockwave> mimecar:  me voy a morir , como es posible q ninguna d las 2 cosas
<Shockwave> q voy hacer
<Shockwave> mi jefe me va a ,atar
<Shockwave> matar
<GeMiNniS> normal
<GeMiNniS> si estas chateando en lugar de currar...
<Shockwave> :(
<mimecar> Shockwave, ya te he dado las dos opciones que tienes
<Shockwave> no puedo hacer nada
<Shockwave> ni al ipod y menos la tablet
<mimecar> con la tableta sin ayuda del fabricante no
<mimecar> y con la sincronización busca un poco en google
<Shockwave> bueno
<Shockwave> ya soy hombre muerto
<Shockwave> nos vemos
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿te has cargado tu la tablet?
 * GeMiNniS bye
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-17
<joquer> hola
<nigrobyte> hola
<Yukiteru> hola
 * x-mint  buenos dias
<vicopaser> hay alguien
<vicopaser> alguien me puede decir como pedir un cd de kubuntu
<GuardianLordest> Buenas
<GuardianLordest> querria saber cual es el programa recomendado para programar en ubuntu
<trirreme> hola a todos. ¿Alguien está familiarizado con el seguimiento de newsgroups?, porque yo lo estoy intentando desde gnus y desde thunderbird y no consigo seguir ninguno. Algo estoy entendiendo mal, me parece...
<lana> alguien sabe como recuperar datos de un ndisco duro
<lana> gparted me dice que no tiene formato
<noseasasi> que has econtrado en google?
<noseasasi> yo te recomiendo pothorec
<noseasasi> primero practica con un pincho, luego haz una imagen del disco duro que luego puedas restaurar por si tines problemas
<noseasasi> y luego paciencia.
<lana> he encontrado pandora recovery
<lana> pero no veo como instalarlo
<noseasasi> no lo he utilizado nunca es para windows
<lana> y hay algunoparecido para ubuntu
<lana> aunque el disco que esta mal es de win
<noseasasi> te repito, pothorec
<lana> voy a instalarlo
 * xoan buenas
<GridCube> boinas
<kmilogars90> Que tal, necesito que apache me muestre una pagina web en un rango de ip ejemplo: x.x.x.10- x.x.x.14 me la muestre en ese rango si el usuario ingresa x.x.x.20 no muestre nada
<carlos_> hola, alguien sabe como crear un lanzador de un programa de wine en la barra unity?
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-18
<kr1pter> hola a todos
<NePtUnO> buenas
<kr1pter> alguien que me pudiera ayudar con un problema de boot al intalar winndows 8.1 y ubuntu 13.10
<kr1pter> hola neptuno
<NePtUnO> pues a ver si tienes suerte porque a esta hora la mayoria están durmiendo
<kr1pter> jaja ok es que ya busque en google y no hay mucho de lo que quiero hacer
<kr1pter> nose porque ya no puedo entrar a winows 8.1 una ves que repare el boot por que no podia entrar a ubuntu y yanose que pasa jaja
<NePtUnO> pues deberia de salirte el grub con las opciones para elegir sistema
<NePtUnO> ¿has probado a regenerar el grub con el supergrub disk?
<kr1pter> no lo hice con boot-repair
<kr1pter> aver robare ese
<NePtUnO> si, prueba a ver si te deja para poder arrancar con alguno de ellos
<kr1pter> ok buena idea xD
<NePtUnO> de todas formas no deberias de haber tenido problema
<NePtUnO> al instalar un sistema linux se te tiene que crear el grub sin mayor dificultad
<kr1pter> pero es que mi maquina es una laptop con uefi
<NePtUnO> uuufff yo de eso si que no tengo ni idea, yo solo soy un aficionado jejejje
<kr1pter> ya somos 2 jeje
<kr1pter> si es que es una basura eso
<kr1pter> nose porque hacen oddo tan mal
<NePtUnO> hombre...el problema está en el windows basicamente
<NePtUnO> si usaras linux solo no habria tanto problema
<NePtUnO> yo mandé el windows a tomar viento y ya no tengo dolores de cabeza
<kr1pter> el problema es que en mi escuela me piden usar software que solo corre en windows
<kr1pter> y por eso lo tube que instalar
<kr1pter> el gran problema de los SO no esta tanto el sistema en si sino los programas que corren en el
<kr1pter> si hicieran que todos los programas comerciales y no comerciales corrieran sobre cualqueir SO sin duda linux seria el rey
<NePtUnO> si, porque muchos no hacen el software para linux
<NePtUnO> pues si
<kr1pter> exacto e hay el dilema de seguir usando windows xD
<NePtUnO> Yo antes buscaba alternativas a los programas de windows, ahora es que ni falta me hace jejejej
<NePtUnO> bueno, algun dia todo cambiará, eso espero, a mi Linux me encanta y ojalá lo hubiese conocido antes, me hubiese ahorrado muchos dolores de cabeza y cabreos
<NePtUnO> bueno, yo me voy a dormir, a ver si tienes suerte con eso y sino que te ayude alguno de aqui que aqui hay informaticos mas listos que yo que no me entero de mucho
<kr1pter> si es que sinceramente los mejores programas no estan hechos para linux :( y las verciones equivalentes no son mucho mejores que ls de pago
<kr1pter> jaja ok suerte y gracias xD
<NePtUnO> bueno al menos la mayoria funcionan bajo wine
<NePtUnO> venga! nos vemos!
<kr1pter> pero no es lo mismo es inestable
<kr1pter> ok chau :)
<kr1pter_> holaaa
<kr1pter_> alguien sabe si es verdad que linus trovals ayudara en el diseño de windows 9
<kr1pter_> y finalmente sera como linux pero mejor??
<skypce> hola a todos
<skypce> tengo una consulta
<skypce> estoy intentando hacer un packete con pbuilder
<skypce> la cosa
<skypce> en la carpeta del codigo fuente
<skypce> le hago el cambio nomas y le corro el pbuilder build?
 * x-mint  nos dias..
 * xoan buenas
<noseasasi> ;-)
 * x-mint  nas tardes...
<GridCube> buenas
<lumejill> hola
<NePtUnO> oh!
<skypce> hola a todos
<skypce> alguien me puede ayudar a compilar?
<skypce> un paquete fuente?
<skypce> obtenido con source?
<x-mint> para compilar normalmante es:
<x-mint> ./configure
<x-mint> make
<x-mint> sudo make install
<madre-tierra> Hola
<mimecar> hola
<madre-tierra> que tal
<mimecar> trabajando un poco
<madre-tierra> ah
<darkman_> hiii
<darkman_> hello..
<darkman_> anmm
<darkman_> spike spanisssssssh?
<zerick> ??
<DELLtra> jaja
<DELLtra> nas o/
<darkman_> aaa
<darkman_> do you wana sten myyy? ¬ ¬
<ivedci89-desktop> yes here spik spanish como los Dioses ! Oye querido quie se habla español siempre... por eso el ES de ubuntu-es
<darkman_> jajajaja
<darkman_> aaa
<darkman_> era para probar ...
<darkman_> no se enojen
<darkman_> jajaja
<darkman_> alguien usa linux?
<darkman_> dff
<darkman_> mmm
<darkman_> estoy buscando.. a la primera mujer en conocer que use linux..
<darkman_> tengo 32 años :)
<darkman_> wooo
<darkman_> isssssssss
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-19
<ivedci89-deskto1> hola, tengo mi monitor configurado a unos 1024x768 .. pero cuando paso a un terminal de F1 a F6 se pone en una resolucion muy alta y las letras del modo texto se hacen re pequeñas y no distingo nada!, hay modo de cambiar eso como se hace en el grub por ejemplo? que se cambia el AUTO por un 1024x768...???
<lpyes> hola soy nueva en linux me pusieron ubuntu y me dijeron que pregunte aqui
<lpyes> alguna aplicacion parecida al encarto?
 * x-mint  buenos dias...
<[[CaBeTuX]]> Hola gente
<[[CaBeTuX]]> consulta...
<[[CaBeTuX]]> tengo en el directorio /pepe los permisos 555
<[[CaBeTuX]]> en realidad tengo un 2555
<[[CaBeTuX]]> para que cuando un usuario entra en el directorio y crea un archivo (sapo por ejemplo), mantenga el grupo de la carpeta pepe... pero no puedo hacer que mantenga el 555
<[[CaBeTuX]]> o sea, que herede los mismos permisos del directorio raiz
<[[CaBeTuX]]> me explico?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> no quiero cambiar el umask porque aplicaria a todo el sistema
<mimecar> el usuario está dentro de ese grupo?
<kurama10> exacto lo que se necesita es que el usurio pertenezca al grupo de pepe que es el dueño de la carpeta
 * x-mint  buenas tardes/noches
<[[CaBeTuX]]> si mimecar
<[[CaBeTuX]]> el usuario pertenece al grupo
<[[CaBeTuX]]> pero no hereda los bits de permisos
<[[CaBeTuX]]> a ver si me explico... el directorio tiene 555 si? todos leen y ejecutan, pero el archivo se crea con los permisos 522 por ej.
<mimecar> has mirado este enlace: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182124 ?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> y yo quiero que sea 555 como es el directorio original
<[[CaBeTuX]]> no lo mire, pero no puedo montar ese directorio...
<mimecar> montar?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> lo acabo de ver y por lo que veo, es montar el directorio
<[[CaBeTuX]]> con un umask particular
<[[CaBeTuX]]> como una particion, pero montar el directorio
<lpyes> hola disculpen, tengo ubuntu 12.04 y cuando abro un terminal y escribo sudo su, me manda de $ a # sin pedirme contraseña de nada... no entiendo porqué ocurre
<cousteau> a lo mejor porque has escrito la contraseña antes en el terminal
<cousteau> o en algún otro sitio
<lpyes> nono acabo de iniciar sesion
<lpyes> incluso si cierro el terminal y vuelvo a abrir tambien ocuurre
<lpyes> probare si reiniciand sigue igual... ok?
<lpyes> si, efectivamente sigue igual
<cousteau> a mí me pasa que después de loguearme no me pide contraseña por ejemplo para las actualizaciones, pero sí si han pasado unas horas desde que entré
<Lopulus> Hola: Alguien ha trabajado con Lync de win Office en ubuntu con pidgin?
<Guye_Alvarez> una pequeña pregunta<
<Guye_Alvarez> desde la ultima actualizaión de firefox, me ha pasado algo que no se porque!
<Guye_Alvarez> cuando inicio firefox todo va bien, pero cuando abro una pestaña nueva, el sistema se me ralentiza y termina bloqueando
<Guye_Alvarez> sin embargo al poner que al abrir nueva pestaña como google.es, el problema no me pasa
<Guye_Alvarez> a que se debe todo esto?
<NePtUnO> ni idea pero yo tengo el mismo problema
<NePtUnO> y antes me iba perfecto
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-20
<Guye_Alvarez> NePtUn0: te recomiendo que en opciones de Firefox, pongas que abra en lugar de una pestaña con ventanas, una pestaña con una página como en mi caso Google.es
<Guye_Alvarez> NePtUnO: te recomiendo que en opciones de Firefox, pongas que abra en lugar de una pestaña con ventanas, una pestaña con una página como en mi caso Google.es
 * x-mint_  buenas...
 * xoan buenas
<strong_> :(.
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-21
<Guest67236> Buenas noches..
<Guest67236> alguien me podria colaborar por aca?
<juanjo> hola
 * x-mint  buenos dias
 * luna_mora buenos dias x-mint 
<luna_mora> Sabes si aqui hacen soporte tambien a Ubuntu Studio ?
<usuario_> hi
<usuario_> quit
<fortinux> hola
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Mi configuracion de red pasa de mi
<Harpagornis> Dedoy ip estatica, pero aun asi, no se reflejan los csmbios en ifconfig
<kurama10> osea que como ??
<kurama10> pones la ip fija y no la toma la nic?
<Haast|Fly> Alguien puede ayudarme?
<kurama10> Haast|Fly: ha< la pregunta
<kurama10> *haz
<Haast|Fly> Kurama;soy harpagornis
<Haast|Fly> No he puesto antes
<Haast|Fly> Lo lees?
<Haast|Fly> Sino lo repito
<Harpagornis> Soy el mismo
<Harpagornis> Sorry
<Harpagornis> La confiracion de red no me hace caso
<Harpagornis> Siempre me pone network unreachable en el ping
<Harpagornis> Y en el ifconig no tengo ip
<Harpagornis> Ahora tengo red
<Harpagornis> Le hice un restart networkmanager
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, cual es el equivalente para comparticion de archivos en ubuntu? respecto de la comparticion windowsera?
<ivedci89-desktop> conozco samba, pero me refiero a un equivalente para redes entre SO Linux
<ivedci89-desktop> NFS ???
<ivedci89-desktop> o me recomiendan algo mejor?
<buenaventura> ivedci89-desktop: utiliza samba para lo que necesitas
<ivedci89-desktop> pero samba es para compartir con windows tambien
<ivedci89-desktop> quiero algo que comparta entre los linux y solo linux
<buenaventura> es para compartir con quien quieras compartir
<buenaventura> depende de cómo lo configures
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<guampa> windows tambien puede conectar a nfs o la mayoria de las demas cosas
<ivedci89-desktop> he tenido problemas con samba cuando quería compartir una carpeta que se hallaba en otro disco duro que no era el de /çhome
<ivedci89-desktop> recuerdo haber probado muchas configuraciones y al final me cansé terminé mudando ese directorio al home
<Obsdark> Holas Gentes
<Obsdark> tengo un problema, estoy usando ubuntu server, y ya he intentado tener soporte en ubuntu, ubuntu server y en Stack Overflow (ask ubuntu) , mi problema es el siguiente:
<ivedci89-desktop> hola Obsdark
<ivedci89-desktop> usted usa Obmenu y obconf y OpenBox
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<Obsdark> enrealidad estoy a través de terminal
<buenaventura> ivedci89-desktop: déjalo que exponga su problema
<Obsdark> veran
<ivedci89-desktop> bien Obsdark
<Obsdark> intento probar un servidor en un notebook, pero no logro que connecte a internet via wifi
<Obsdark> debo mencionar que tengo un modem que conecta varios pc's a internet via wifi y que tiene ip estatica
<buenaventura> Obsdark: qué tipo de cifrado?
<ivedci89-desktop> (aun me pregunto cómo hizo pa entrar a irc desde terminal)
<buenaventura> ivedci89-desktop: hay varios clientes para terminal
<buenaventura> yo utilizo irssi
<Obsdark> WEB
<Obsdark> WEP*
<buenaventura> WEP?
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> en principio, necesitas naturalmente wireless-tools
<buenaventura> toda la config WEP se hace vía iwconfig
<buenaventura> aunque, si prefieres dejar las cosas más amigables, puedes utilizar wicd
<buenaventura> que tiene una cli en ncurses
<Obsdark> acabo de instalar el ubuntu server, está de fabrica
<buenaventura> tienes iwconfig?
<Obsdark> me responde al comando iwconfig
<Obsdark> si
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> en el manual de iwconfig se especifican las opciones
<buenaventura> debes asegurarte de que la interfaz se encuentre en mode managed
<buenaventura> eso lo ves en la salida de iwconfig 'interfaz'
<buenaventura> me sigues?
<Obsdark> si, me metí a Man iwconfig
<buenaventura> mira, hay un artículo muy bueno de vicente navarro (bueno, todos son buenos), que aún debería seguir siendo válido
<buenaventura> http://www.vicente-navarro.com/blog/2009/03/01/configurar-wep-y-wpa-en-linea-de-comandos-y-en-el-arranque-en-debian-y-ubuntu/
<buenaventura> salgo a almorzar, éxitos
<Obsdark> Gracias
<Harpagornis> Failded to start LSB Configure network interfaces ans set up routing
<Harpagornis> Ese es el errr de mi status
<Harpagornis> Alguieb sabe
<Harpagornis> Solo me hace darese error
<Harpagornis> Supongo que el prblema esta en el networkmanager
<Harpagornis> Y si era poco..
<Harpagornis> Cuando logro que haga ping
<Harpagornis> Pues tan slo hace ping
<Harpagornis> Ping 8.8.8.8
<Harpagornis> Pero no teng internet por decirlo de alguna manera
<Harpagornis> Quito el cable y no hace ping
<Harpagornis> Asi ue se esta conectado por el cableado
<Harpagornis> Pero por queno tengo acceso a la red
<kurama10> a ver dale un ping a google.com.mx
<kurama10> o a google como tal
<Harpagornis> Voy
<Harpagornis> El ifconfig aora esta bien
<Harpagornis> Host desconocid
<Harpagornis> No reconoce ninguno
<Harpagornis> Tan solo laip
<Harpagornis> El router me dce que estot conectado
<Harpagornis> Por el lan2
<Harpagornis> Ya no se que hacer
<Harpagornis> Por que yo señor?xd
<Harpagornis> Prometo portarme bien a partir de 2035, pero arreglame esto señor, jaja
<Artemis3> se arreglara en el 2035
<Harpagornis> Yo ya rio por no llorar
<Harpagornis> Por que no se resuelven lasdns!!!xd
<guampa> Harpagornis: desde donde estas configurando la interfaz?
<Harpagornis> Nadie sabe del error que puse antresdel LSB?
<Harpagornis> Networkmanager
<guampa> pusiste el server DNS ahi?
<Harpagornis> Si
<Harpagornis> Pero pasa de mi
<guampa> y que figura en /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Harpagornis> Veo
<Artemis3> seguramente 127.0.0.1 "do not edit this file" gracias a resolvconf
<Harpagornis> Ahi figura nada
<Harpagornis> Por que no me acuerdo como se lloraba, sino lo hacia
<kurama10> a ver pero que dice el ping a google Harpagornis
<kurama10> ???
<guampa> bueno para zafar mientras arreglas lo de netowrk manager podes manualmente ahi la config del server DNS a usar
<guampa> agregas una linea "nameserver <ip>" por cada server que quieras usar
<Artemis3> prueba los dns de tu isp
<Harpagornis> Ok
<Harpagornis> Lleva < y > ?
<guampa> no eso es para indicarte que ahi iria una ip nomas
<Harpagornis> Jaja
<Harpagornis> Ok
<guampa> :D
<guampa> sudo tee > /etc/resolv.conf <<< "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<guampa> ese comando por ej, te agrega una linea para que uses el de google
<Harpagornis> Ooh yeah!! Very goog,xd
<Harpagornis> Guampa, ese mas bien borra tod y añade una nueva
<guampa> si, no lo aclare porque dijiste que no tenia nada
<guampa> pero sip
<guampa> si queres aque agregue en vez de borrar cambia el ">" por ">>"
<Haast|Fly> Vale
<Haast|Fly> este soy yo
<Haast|Fly> ya me resuelve
<guampa> si se ve en el mask
<guampa> bueno
<guampa> y lo del NM no se
<Haast|Fly> pero eso de tener que hacer eso cada vez
<Haast|Fly> xd
<guampa> si es un server y siempre va a tener ip estatica podes pasar de el
<guampa> y configurar desde /etc/network/interfaces
<guampa> en realidad si es un server no se muy bien pa que le pones una interfaz grafica, pero buen
<Haast|Fly> pero no es un server,xd
<Haast|Fly> por que dices que es un server?
<Haast|Fly> xd
<Haast|Fly> el server es otro
<guampa> ah entonces el del server era otro :D
<Haast|Fly> pero este no,xd
<guampa> no dije nada entonces
<Haast|Fly> el server que tengo, no tiene interfaz gráfica
<Haast|Fly> pues muchas gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada
<Haast|Fly> te diría que te debo una ,pero mentiría
<guampa> entonces no digas eso que dirias
<Haast|Fly> jajaja
<guampa> :D
<Haast|Fly> lo decía por que ya te debo unas cuantas eeh,xd
<guampa> nah pero si no es nada man, ademas ya estaba vago aca
<guampa> para algo me pagan (??)
<Haast|Fly> yo soy más de Iveco, pero bueno..
<Haast|Fly> y gracias kurama10  y Artemis3 ,xd
<buenaventura> Obsdark: pudiste configurarlo?
<Obsdark> intenté seguir las instrucciones
<Obsdark> pero no me pescaba
<Obsdark> no funcionaba, debo decir
<Obsdark> ahora intento poner un cable de red pero tampoco parece querer detectarlo
<Obsdark> en cualquier caso, si sabes hacer que funcione con el cable de red para ip estática sería aun mejor
<Obsdark> dado que, eventualmente planeo clonar este servidor en un pc fijo, y sacarlo así del notebook
<Obsdark> alguna idea?
<vipamon> como quito el Plasma y pongo el kde de siempre?
<vipamon> puta mierda de comunidad de sis temas operativos ubuntu y de mas mierdas
<vipamon> ijos deputas
<buenaventura> Obsdark: y lo mejor es por ethernet
<buenaventura> tenés algún servicio de red instalado ya?
<buenaventura> me refiero: network-manager, wicd... ?
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien recuerda cómo se llama la funcion compiz que hace los menus semitransparentes?
<Obsdark> ifconfig sirve?
<Obsdark> como instalo el inet aquí? el fijo, supongo que si después desde aquí lo clono y lo paso al otro será genial
<Obsdark> notendré que hacerlo dos veces, no?
<Obsdark> El apt-get no quiere remover el dhcp-client
<Obsdark> ni tampoco me deja connectarme a internet, intenté lo que esta en la documentación oficial
<ivedci89-desktop> =-O
<ivedci89-desktop> detnlo primero
<Obsdark> no tiene vida
<Obsdark> está se supone detenido
<Obsdark> me dice * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<Obsdark> *Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<Obsdark> Cuando intento reiniciarlo, ¿alguna idea de que puede ser lo que esté llendo mal?
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-22
 * x-mint  saluda..
<erAbuelo> buenas
 * x-mint  t luego!!
<Guest17647> chicos, una pregunta, si me instalo ahora ubuntu trusty, cuando salga la versión final tendré que reinstalar??
<MrTulias> Guest17647, creo que no sería necesario, se iría actualizando. pruébalo en sesión live antes de instalar para ver si falla algo. Si vas a instalar, como siempre respalda antes. Siendo beta, puede que aparezcan fallos en las actualizaciones
<Guest17647> gracias MrTulias
<Guest17647> la version beta trae unity?
<MrTulias> Supongo que sí, no lo he probado todavía, probablemente escoja xubuntu, que trae xfce
<lubuntu> Hey, que tal amigos
<lubuntu> como van
<Guest55074> hola
<Guest55074> que tal_
<Guest55074> como vana migos
<Guest55074> tengo un problema, ayer trataba de instalar el paquete de latex, bueno, cuando reinicie el sistema, lubuntu nunca arranc'o, y decidi entonces reinstalarlo... Pero no me aparece la particion de datos ahora, no se como volverla a carga, alguien puede ayudarme? tengo lubuntu
<mimecar> al reinstalar, elegiste tu mismo el particionado?
<Guest55074> si, pero no me aparecio el de datos
<Guest55074> el est'a ahi, pero no me lo esta leyendo mimecar
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando, sudo cat /proc/partitions
<Guest55074> ok
<Guest55074> ahora estoy desde la usb con el SO
<mimecar> no estas en el sistema operativo instaldo?
<Guest55074> no
<mimecar> ¿no arranca el sistema?
<Guest55074> no arranco
<Guest55074> http://pastebin.com/ERmjTgAt
<mimecar> acabas de decir que lo has reinstalado
<Guest55074> no, lo reinstale, pero no arranco
<mimecar> ¿tienes dos discos duros?
<Guest55074> tengo uno, partido en lubuntu, que es ext4, swap y datos, que es ext4 tambien, tengo ademas la usb de donde arranco el sistema, el live, que es en el que estoy ahora
<mimecar> si sda1 es /, sda5 parece la partición de swap
<mimecar> tenías la partición de datos separada?
<Guest55074> si, claro
<Guest55074> pero no aparece
<mimecar> en el disco sda?
<Guest55074> si, pero no me aparece cuando en la instslacion, tengo que cargarla
<Guest55074> en home
<Guest55074> ahi no aparece
<Guest55074> voy a hacerlo de nuevo, y te mando la imagen, ok_
<Guest55074> ?
<mimecar> parece que has perdido la partición
<mimecar> ¿tenías un backup de los datos?
<Guest55074> si, en ubuntu one
<mimecar> ok
<Guest55074> entonces
<Guest55074> reinicio todo_
<Guest55074> ?
<Guest55074> viejo, gracias
<Guest55074> bueno, normalmente mi nick es wiherna
<Guest55074> gracias
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<GridCube> hola
<nigrobyte> hola
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> tengo un problemilla con un ejecutable que esta en un cd...
<manel2020> me dice que no tiene permisos de ejecucion...
<aguitel> de que se trata
<manel2020> te refieres a que es el cd?
<manel2020> Un dvd de 4 de instalacion de una aplicación de gestión, programada en delphi (poco mas te puedo decir)
<aguitel> sin mas datos imposible ayudar
<aguitel> es un .deb ?
<aguitel> un .sh ?
<aguitel> copia los archivos a un directorio temporal de tu home y dale permiso de ejecucion
<manel2020> es aplicacion windows.. no es binario
<manel2020> ni bash
<manel2020> derepente sin saber muy bien porque fue el primer dvd ...
<manel2020> pero ahora no quiere desmontarse
<manel2020> son cosas de compatiblidad wine ?? puede ser... los mensajes de error , son de sistema. (permisos de ejecucion, montar y desmontar unidades).
<GridCube> manel2020, todo eso es posible
<GridCube> probaste copiando el dvd a un directorio e instalar desde el directorio?
<manel2020> desde el terminal ejecuto umount /media/user/unidad
<manel2020> me dice que esta desmontado...
<manel2020> pero
<manel2020> no permite usar la unidad, no desaparece del nautilus
<manel2020> no se si me explico?
<manel2020> cuando esta montado, y es usable el nautilus muestra un icono a la derecha (una flecha), despues de ejecutar el comando lo unico que hace es desaparecer el icono...
<manel2020> son 4 , si probe a descomprir las isos
<manel2020> no va
<manel2020> dice que no hay cd...
<manel2020> error anti-copia..
<manel2020> ... corrigo...
<manel2020> cree las 4 isos
<manel2020> y las descomprimi
<manel2020> y probe a cambiar los permisos
<manel2020> no funciono
<manel2020> justo antes de hacer la consulta, meti el cd (crero que resetee porque se fue la luz) y funciono. arranco el instalador del primer DVD
<manel2020> no es un reseteo al uso... je je
<manel2020> bueno el caso es que ahora se ejecuta , pero no me permite cambiar los DVD
<manel2020> ahora mismo tengo el tipical mensaje introduzca dvd X en la unidad J...
<manel2020> le digo que desmonte la unidad ... pero no saca el DVD
<manel2020> visualmente (nautilus) solo cambia el icono de montaje
<manel2020> me explique?
<manel2020> uso sudo umount
<manel2020> desde la terminal
<manel2020> con df me sale /dev/loop1
<manel2020> le hago el sudo umounto /dev/loop1
<manel2020> pero la unidad sigue ahi...
<manel2020> y no deja usarla
<manel2020> conocia esto...
<manel2020> En caso de que el sistema se niegue a expulsar la unidad, lo más seguro es que se trate del demonio tumblerd, que es el encargado de crear las vistas previas de los archivos. Lo matamos con:
<manel2020> pero ese proceso no esta en ubuntu 13
<manel2020> no se cual es el proceso
<manel2020> gparted no ve... la unidad..
<manel2020> cdrecord y/o eject ... no van
<manel2020> no encuentran la unidad
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> creo que ya se lo que esta pasando..
<manel2020> pero no se como resolverlo...
<manel2020> al parecer el punto de montaje ha de ser el mismo... pero no lo libera
<manel2020> voy a probar con ... Gmount o con Furious...
<manel2020> pero me da que va ser lo mismo.
<manel2020> hola de nuevo
<manel2020> alguien sabe porque el nautilus en ubuntu 13 da error al abrilo desde el terminal... mensajes que no puede cambiar permisos...
<kal_> hii una preguntilla, hay algo para instalar debian en telefonos?
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-23
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * x-mint  saluda...
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<espagnol> estimados buenas tardes, el dia de ayer me aventuré a instalar Ubuntu 12.04 y lo actualicé hasta la version 13.10 porque según leí en los foros presumia de mejor rendimiento en computadores antiguos como el mio.
<espagnol> tengo todas las herramientas que usaba habitualmente en windows y hasta el momento me ha encantado
<espagnol> pero tengo problemas con la instalacion de los drivers de mi tarjeta de video
<espagnol> alguien me podria ayudar? soy usuario novato novato
<espagnol> por favor...
<mimecar> si dices el problema...
<espagnol> si, cuando intento reproducir un video se queda congelado en el primer frame
<espagnol> los videos de youtube se reproducen entrecortados
<espagnol> y el rendimiento al desplazar las paginas web no es optimo
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<espagnol> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780M [Mobility Radeon HD 3200] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])  Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30fe  Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18  Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]  I/O ports at 7000 [size=256]  Memory at d2400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]  Memory at d2300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M] 
<mimecar> no pegues tanto texto en el canal o te silenciarán
<mimecar> ¿con el driver libre no te funciona bien?
<espagnol> lo siento
<espagnol> el driver que tiene instalado por defecto me da estos problemas que te comento
<mimecar> puedes instalar el privativo pero no es seguro que mejore el problema
<espagnol> cuando me voy a detalles dice que el controlador es Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS780
<espagnol> entonces me gustaria asegurarme que tengo el correcto, o si hay otro que funcione mejor
<espagnol> una vez descartado eso me gustara empezar a probar si es algun problema de codecs o algo asi
<mimecar> puedes probar con el privativo pero tendrás que tener un live usb cerca. Es posible que al instalarlo te quedes sin entorno gráfico
<espagnol> tengo el 12.04
<mimecar> no has dicho que tienes el 13.10?
<espagnol> el livecd del 12.04
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de Ubuntu y en uno de los menús podrás instalar el driver privativo
<espagnol> que nombre busco?
<mimecar> ninguno, está en las opciones del menú
<espagnol> me sale un menu al costado izquierdo donde dice Accesorios, Acceso universal, etc. Y arriva dice: Todo el software, Instalado, Historial, Enproceso.
<mimecar> estas usando los menús?
<espagnol> cuales son los menus?
<mimecar> en los menús del centro de software tienes la opción para instalar el driver privativo
<espagnol> ya lo tengo, en controladores adicionales verdad?
<mimecar> es posible
<espagnol> dice: buscando controladores disponibles
<espagnol> y me figura el controlador de la tarjeta de WIFI Broadcom Corporation
<espagnol> Este dispositivo esta usando un controlador alternativo
<espagnol> 1 controlador privativo en uso
<espagnol> no me sale ningun otro
<mimecar> puede ser que tu tarjeta ya no tenga un driver privativo
<espagnol> estaba leyendo este articulo, creo que puede ser la solucion, pero no se que es realmente lo que estoy haciendo
<espagnol> tu me puedes ayudar a desifrar lo que dice?
<espagnol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<espagnol> dice que mi tarjeta Mobility Radeon HD 3200 tiene full soporte
<mimecar> te dice que a partir de Ubuntu 12.10 la tarjeta está soportada
<mimecar> estas usando el driver libre
<espagnol> y en otra pagina que encontre tambien sale mi problema y una posible solucion
<espagnol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202979/ati-radeon-hd-3200-very-slow-performance
<espagnol> dice que mi tarjeta de video tiene un rendimiento pobre
<espagnol> y que se puede instalar fglrx
<espagnol> algo del legacy
<mimecar> te obliga a usar repositorios PPA
<mimecar> guarda una copia de tus datos antes
<mimecar> vas a poner paquetes sin soporte de Ubuntu
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> hay algun programa para hacer respaldo?
<espagnol> respaldo de que datos te refieres?
<espagnol> tengo todos mis archivos en una particion diferente
<mimecar> a guardar una copia de todos los datos que no quieras perder
<mimecar> mejor si están en un disco externo
<espagnol> si
<espagnol> que hago ahora?
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones del enlace
<espagnol> ok, gracias
<espagnol> dice que la descarga del archivo no esta disponible
<mimecar> en que comando te da el error?
<espagnol> me redirigio al centro de descargas de AMD
<espagnol> el enlace de la descarga del archivo esta mal redireccionado
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> estas siguiendo el enlace de la pregunta o el de la respuesta?
<espagnol> de la pregunta
<mimecar> cómo quieres que te funcione si el propio usuario dice que da problemas?
<mimecar> usa el de la respuesta
<espagnol> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html??
<mimecar> sigue el enlace de la respuesta
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> una pregunta: los atajos de teclado para copiar y pegar son igual que en windows, pero porque no puedo pegar dentro de la consola con el mismo atajo de teclado?
<mimecar> en la consola son otros (como es lógico)
<mimecar> usa los menús si no conoces las teclas
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete fglrx-legacy
<espagnol> me arroja ese error
<espagnol> cuando intento instalar el paquete
<mimecar> has puesto sudo apt-get update?
<espagnol> si
<mimecar> entonces el repositorio está muerto
<espagnol> agregue el repositorio, lo actualice y le hice el upgrade
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<mimecar> no tiene soporte de la 13.10
<mimecar> usa un escriorio más ligero que no sea unity
<mimecar> es posible que te funcione más rápido el ordenador
<espagnol> eso de los escritorios no lo entiendo muy bien
<mimecar> hay varios entornos gráficos que puedes usar
<espagnol> es el mismo sistema operativo pero tiene como un skin diferente o algo asi?
<mimecar> de forma muy simplificada, sí
<espagnol> y puedo volver a unity si no me gusta el que instalo?
<mimecar> sí
<espagnol> me puedes ayudar en el proceso?
<mimecar> instala xubuntu en el centro de software
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> no me aparece
<mimecar> ¿ya lo has instalado?
<espagnol> trate de hacerlo por el terminal: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop [sudo] password for espagnol:  E: Operación inválida: xubuntu-desktop
<espagnol> pero me dice invalido
<espagnol> no, no lo he instalado aun
<mimecar> si no pones bien el comando es normal que te de error
<mimecar> mal
<mimecar> ... apt-get install....
<espagnol> gracias
<espagnol> ahi se esta instalando
<mimecar> ¿por qué no usas el centro de software?
<espagnol> pero me salen una lista de cosas que no entiendo y no dice xubuntu
<espagnol> salen unas revistas...
<espagnol> juegos,...
<espagnol> entonces siento que es facil equivocarse
<mimecar> buscando "xubuntu" ?
<espagnol> si
<espagnol> mira, coloque xubuntu en el buscador que trae y me arroja Extras restringidos de Xubuntu, Full Circle Magazine desde la edicion 61 hasta la 69
<espagnol> herramienta de personalizacion de ubuntu
<espagnol> ubuntu user issue 2, 3
<espagnol> pero nada de entorno grafico o algo asi
<espagnol> pero ya esta andando desde la consola
<espagnol> en estos momentos se supone que yo estaba corriendo gnome verdad?
<mimecar> gnome con unity
<espagnol> gnome es el entorno virtual? y unity?
<mimecar> entorno virtual?
<mimecar> gnome es el escritorio y uniy actua como gestor de ventanas
<espagnol> ah perfecto
<espagnol> ya finalizo
<espagnol> como hago para que el sistema sepa que quiero iniciar con Xubuntu ahora?
<mimecar> cierra sesión y selecciona xfce en el inicio
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> volví. cerre la sesion, pero luego me salen los usuarios que tengo configurados
<espagnol> no me pregunta si quiero cambiar de entorno grafico
<mimecar> pones el usuario, seleccionas el entorno y después pones el password
<mimecar> no te lo va a preguntar
<espagnol> solo me pregunta por la contraseña
<mimecar> cuando pulses en el usuario podrás seleccionar el entorno
<espagnol> ok
<mimecar> fijate bien en la pantalla
<espagnol> dejame revisar
<espagnol> ahora si estoy en XFCE
<espagnol> mimecard, ya estoy usando xubuntu
<espagnol> muchas gracias, es mucho mas liviano
<fzeta> yep!
<erAbuelo> re
<tout> hola buenas, que se cuece aqui?
<erAbuelo> ciao
<louis__> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-16
<guampa> es grafico o texto la interfaz?
<guampa> ah se fue
 * merrick  buenas..
<amed> hola amigos, tengo una micro sd fat32 de 8Gb con 2.84Gb ocupados, pero no veo ningún archivo
<amed> le hago ls y salen archivos de este tipo: ╙Æ▀ç/u╢?.ò¿?
<guampa> puede que este corrupto el sistema de archivos
<amed> como hago para reintegrarlo?
<guampa> tendrias que intentar examinarlo y repararlo, desde una terminal probablemente
<amed> guampa, qué herramienta uso?
<Guest91914> HOLAAA
<guampa> abri una terminal y pasame por favor por pastebin la salida del comando "mount"
<amed> guampa, http://pastebin.com/LbP9f2xh
<guampa> amed: en la terminal corre esto ahora: sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<guampa> verifica que la tarjeta no aparece mas montada en el manejador de archivos
<amed> guampa, ya
<guampa> ahora corre este comando
<guampa> sudo dosfsck -w -r -l -a -v -t /dev/sdd1 2>&1 | tee log.txt
<guampa> podes condensar los switches tambien, -wrlavt
<amed> guampa, ok
<amed> guampa, open: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<amed> fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<amed> fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<guampa> um
<guampa> fijate este comando que muestra: lsblk
<amed> guampa, necesito montar el sistema de archivos?
<guampa> no
<guampa> tiene que estar conectado el dispositivo pero el sistema de archivos tiene que estar sin montar
<amed> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<amed> sda      8:0    0  22.4G  0 disk
<amed> ├─sda1   8:1    0   3.7G  0 part [SWAP]
<amed> ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part
<amed> └─sda5   8:5    0  18.7G  0 part /
<amed> sdb      8:16   0 465.8G  0 disk
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> cuando sea larga la salida usa eso
<guampa> ahora te va a desmutear en unos segundos el anti-flood
<guampa> ahora si, por pastebin
<amed> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611101/
<guampa> claro, se desconecto
<amed> guampa, ok
<guampa> sacalo, volvelo a poner y cuando aparezca pasa la salida de sh -c "lsblk ; mount"
<amed> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611121/
<guampa> amed: trata de ver los archivos en el administrador
<guampa> aparecen?
<amed> guampa, no
<guampa> hm, bueno trata de verlos, calculo que tenes que prbar quitando la tarjeta y volviendola a poner, como hacias antes de consultar aca
<amed> guampa, así, mmm crees que deba formatearla?
<guampa> como quieras, espera un segundo ya vengo
<amed> guampa, ok
<guampa> amed
<amed> guampa, quiubo
<guampa> si no tenes archivos que te interese recuperar, lo mas simple es formatear, si
<amed> guampa, ok
<guampa> de todos modos es lo mismo que venimos haciendo, solo que en vez del comando de reparar corres el de formatear
<amed> guampa, crees que pueda recuperar la particion despues de formatear?
<guampa> no, formatear deja los discos en blanco, sin nada
<guampa> una vez que formateas ya fue
<amed> guampa, ok
<guampa> tecnicamente podes recuperar alguna cosa que otra, pero en general si queres recuperar algo no formateas, tratas de reparar el sistema de archivos
<guampa> lograste que aparezca el contenido en el manejador de archivos?
<amed> guampa, no
<DELLtra> nas o/
<DELLtra>  tengo una consulta saben de alguna aplicacion que pueda utilizar varios grabadores de dvd ??
<mimecar> por consola seguramente podrás hacerlo
<mimecar> preparas la ISO y luego la quemas en paralelo
<DELLtra> uhm no es un ISO lo que quiero quemar
<DELLtra> uhm bueno...
<DELLtra> probare
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres quemar?
<DELLtra> si
<DELLtra> son archivos por dia que se necesita quemar y cada dia es un dvd
<guampa> a lo mejor armando el iso desde los archivos y quemandolo
<mimecar> al final tienes que crear una ISO
<DELLtra> y quemar desde un directorio
<guampa> para lo del directorio podes usar algo como mkisofs -V ETIQUETA -r <directorio> > imagen.iso
<guampa> y el burner para multiples unidades se que hay, pero no conozco ninguno
<guampa> por lo que veo en algunos lugares mencionan tubojet
<guampa> turbojet*
<guampa> ah y aca encontre uno que lo hace con herramientas comunes
<DELLtra> ???
<guampa> hay algo que no entendes, DELLtra?
<DELLtra> para serte sincero nunca e utilizado grabadora desde consola es la primera ves
<guampa> pues, yo estaba buscando algun programa que estuviera hecho para eso
<guampa> pero la otra opcion es usar la caracteristica de algunos programas de grabacion por consola que es que permiten decirle que unidad usar
<guampa> si usas esa caracteristica podes grabar
<DELLtra> eso es loq ue ando buscando
<guampa> http://wp.xin.at/archives/2347
<DELLtra> ya que con k3b  no se puede abrir mas de una instancia
<guampa> ese de ahi usa wodim
<guampa> podes abrir mas de una instancia de k3b igual
<DELLtra> como ?
<guampa> lo de ese link igual es mas practico, porque si lo adaptas te hace todo solo
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> voy a verlo
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-17
<haruka> hola
<tevatron_9000> hola
<tevatron_9000> que tal veis este grado de informatica ? http://www.fi.upm.es/?id=gradomatematicasinformatica
<track_> hola buenos días.
<track_> alguien me podria ayuda a configurar torproject en ubuntu con firefox?
<track_> gracias
<track_> tengo instalado tor, vidalia y foxyproxy
<track_> pero n ologro hacerlo funcionar
<track_> muchas gracias
 * merrick  buenas...
<track_> wenas merrick
<track_> sabes configurar tor en firefox?
<merrick> yo lo utilice una vez y no habia que configurar nada... no se ahora.
<track_> se puede utilizar directo
<track_> pero quisiera meterlo dentro de firefox
<track_> gracia merrick
<track_> bueno voy a ver si lo vuelvo a intentar. gracias
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> tengo una consulta
<maxi_> hay alguien?
<krytarik> !pregunta | maxi_
<kubot> maxi_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<maxi_> hablo el google chrome y el teclado me deja de responder
<maxi_> a alguien le paso? hay alguna solucion para eso?
<maxi_> y el el crhome porque cuando lo cierro se normaliza
<fzeta> hola maxi_, ¿A que te refieres con que se "normaliza"?
<maxi_> el teclado anda perfecto, abro chrome y cuando escribo no escribe nada, pero no solo en chrome, sino en ningun otro programa, ahora, cuando cierro el chrome todo se normaliza y puedo escribir
<maxi_> se entiende?
<fzeta> maxi_: sí claro, lo siento. Es que acabo de entrar y sólo había visto la ultima linea. Se entiende perfecto ;)
<fzeta> pues es curioso... ni idea :(
<Xago> hola a todos. Cuál es el comando para saber qué versión de glibc, tengo instalado?
<guampa> dpkg -l glibc*
<guampa> um, no sorry, el paquete es libc-bin
<guampa> ese busca
<Xago> libc-bin ??
<guampa> sip
<Xago> No me funciona
<Xago> "/lib/libc.so.6"
<guampa> no te devuelve nada?
<Xago> ese sí me entrega algo,...
<Xago> -bash: libc-bin: command not found
<guampa> no no, con dpkg como en el anterior
<guampa> o sea, es el nombre de paquete
<Xago> pero no me queda claro. :(
<guampa> Xago: dpkg -l libc-bin
<guampa> tambien dpkg -l libc6*
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/WQWWnSLd
<guampa> el primero es la estatica y la que se empiezan con libc6 son las dinamicas
<guampa> Xago: buenisimo ese tambien te da la version
<guampa> ahi lo dice, linea 2
<Xago> era esa línea, entonces. :)
<Xago> gracias...no me quedaba totalmente claro.
<guampa> las otras te lo dan desde dpkg
<guampa> es mas generico
<Romeo123> hola gente, necesito ayuda urgente, por favor
<Romeo123> quiero configurar ubuntu server para poder distribuir a través de este internet por mis computadoras, pero no puedo hacer que se conecten a internet, he conseguido que se conecten al localhost de mi servidor, pero nada más
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<roger_35> holis
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-18
<admin123> hola
<admin123> ayuda por favor
<admin123> alguien?
<admin123> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<admin123> quiero configurar un servidor para poder distribuir internet dentro de una intranet
 * merrick  re.
 * merrick  buenas.
<GridCube> como va?
<merrick> bien, y a vos ?
<nachoTUXpingo20> ayuda desaparecio el submenu internet de lxmenu que puedo hacer?
<nachoTUXpingo20> zeuza ayudame
<georgeopujol> Buenas
<georgeopujol> Alguien tiene idea de como configurar el touchpad de un thinkpad?
<successus> salud o/
<Vo1d> hola
<Vo1d> no hay nadie?
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-19
<cortex> hola chavales como estan
<Roderickk> Buenas nochesPregunta: tengo un computador Asus X555l  venia con linpus lite, instale ubuntu por efecto, pero no funcionan varias cosas, la primera es el touchpad no reconoce el desplazamiento con dos dedos, no me da la opción de activarlo, he intentado instalar synaptics touchpad pero no deja instalar
<Roderickk> Agradezco sugerencias o ayuda
<powertoyou> Dicen que internet explorer va a desaparecer, ¿y que haremos entonces los nostálgicos de microsoft?
<ivedci89> hola mundo
<pegasus555> buenas con todos, tengo instalado ubuntu 14.04 y virtualbox 4.3 ¿quiero utlizar direct3d de virtualbox? pero quisiera saber si solo es para tarjetas graficas independientes o tambien es para tarjetas graficas integradas
<pegasus555> he buscado en google pero no me aclaran mi idea
<pegasus555> les agradeceria su orientacion
<pegasus555> alguien me puede ayudar a despejar mi idea
<guampa> pegasus555: en tanto el host pueda usar aceleracion en una placa, creo que da igual si es externa o integrada en el motherboard
<fernand0> puede ser que el formulario del webmail sogo no funcione el botón de identificarse con ubuntu phone ?
<fernand0> luego lo pruebo mejor
<pegasus555> ok gracias guampa
<felipe> hola, a ver si alguien me puede decir como se puede hacer para que se actualice automaticamente el kernel mas reciente que puse manualmente y no tener que ir a cada poco ver si hay una actualizacion y volver a cada vez instalar.
<ghytr> felipe, el kernel debe estar en los depos
<felipe> si, esta el original que ese se actualiza pero si le pongo uno mas reciente no se actualiza y tengo que ir en la web ver si hay una actualizacion y descargar y instalar
<ghytr> pues asi es, sino quieres puedes usar testing.
<felipe> con testing tendre acceso a los otros kernels?
<ghytr> el kernel sera asi como el 3.16
<ghytr> felipe, te comprendo pero el kernel no es el unico problema.
<felipe> es que yo queria poner el 3.18: longterm se ponerlo sin problema pero queria que se actualice con los repositorios y no tener que ir a ver si hay un nuevo y tener a cada vez que volver a instalar
<ghytr> que version tienes de ubuntu?
<felipe> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS con su kernel original 3.13
<ghytr> cuando saldra systemd en ubuntu veras la mejora.
<felipe> perdon pero no entiendo que tiene que ver systemd con lo que quiero hacer con el kernel
<ghytr> felipe, no hay option el kernel o bien es sopportado o por lo contrarion.
<ghytr> -n
<felipe> ok
<ghytr> sino puedes crear tu propios depositos con kernel actualizado.
<guampa> felipe: lo que podes hacer es trackear de un repo determinado usando apt pinning
<guampa> pero siempre que intervengas en cosas criticas que son manejadas automaticamente entras en terreno "no soportado"
<guampa> o sea, introduces nuevas causas por las que algo pueda en algun momento dejar de andar correctamente
<felipe> el nuevo kernel funciona bien solo quiero que se actualice solo y no tener que ir a comprobar a cada poco en kernel.org si hay una nueva actualizacion y tener que volver a acer todo el procedimiento
<guampa> si lo agregas a actualizaciones automaticas siempre va a haber la chance de que algun nuevo kernel no funcione bien
<guampa> este puede funcionar bien hasta ahora, no obstante
<guampa> pero el metodo para hacer lo que queres es apt pinning
<guampa> lo que haces es decirle a APT que tal paquete o paquetes se van a descargar siempre de tal repositorio, en tu caso uno mas rapido / inestable
<guampa> como debian unstable, o backports, no se cual sera
<felipe> a vale, entonces como seria el procedimiento con apt pinning?
<guampa> desde que repositorio vas a trackear el kernel?
<guampa> el procedimiento es agregar el repositorio a tu lista de repos, y despues editar un archivo en /etc/apt.d
<felipe> los kernels que pruebo los bajo de kernel.org
<guampa> ah si los instalas manualmente entonces apt no entra en la ecuacion
<guampa> ahi no sabria como decirte, calculo que algun script que hagas vos mismo
<guampa> estas compilando desde codigo fuente?
<felipe> solo me bajo los tres deb y instalo
<guampa> felipe: entonces no se, disculpa
<felipe> no te preocupes solo es para aprender un poco mas cosas y como no encontraba nada con el google
<felipe> gracias por haber intentado
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-20
<[Dr]Guevara_-> alguien puede darme una mano a configurar compiz ?
<elm3rl1ns> xd
<elm3rl1ns> [Dr]Guevara_-, Ay muchos tutoriales.
<[Dr]Guevara_-> la verdad que los que segui al momeneto no me ayudaron en nada
<[Dr]Guevara_-> no se que paso que hice  no funciono
<elm3rl1ns> UMM.
<Koichi> alguien tiene un canal de c++ en español que me pase?
<elm3rl1ns> Java.
<guampa> Koichi: no hay en esta red, segun alis
<Koichi> aams okey, entiendo, gracias ;)
<guampa> x nada
<successus> salud o/
<Koichi__> hi
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<luifer> hola hola
<luifer> necesito configurar ubunut server como proxy, alguien me ayuda?
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-21
<victor_parr> Chicos tengo un problema, el indicador de la batería ha desaparecido del panel de ubuntu gnome y no sé cómo traerlo de vuelta, alguna idea?
<ghytr> eJeCuta DepoHarM
<julio_trujillo> hola, una consulta, estoy aprendiendo el uso de linux y querìa preguntarles cual de estas  me recomiendan que tenga mas manuales y tutoriales en español para yo solo leer y aprender entre estas 3 cual debo usar? ubuntu o  xubuntu o mint?
<julio_trujillo> me refiero documentacion en español
<chakal^-^> hallo
 * merrick  -mired #el_cafe
 * merrick  Buenas!
 * Huster6 saluda a todos y a todas en el canal
<Huster6> Hola me gustaria hacer una pregunta, ¿es mi cliente de IRC o nadie habla?, gracias y perdonen las molestias
<cousteau> Huster6, en IRC muchas veces la gente está "idle"
<Huster6> cousteau gracias por contestarme, te lo agradezco, es que no estaba seguro ^_^
<gato> saludos
<Huster6> gato  buenas tardes
<gato> esto solo es una sugerencia, pero que podria ayudar bastante para gente que se inicia en el tema de ubunu
<gato> hola
<Huster6> gato  no he entendido la pregunta
<gato> sera posible, que al momento de arrancar el disco de instalacion de ubuntu, el programa te indique mediante lineas de codigo que es lo que hace cada linea
<gato> por ejemplo...estas lineas conectan el monitor, estas otras el teclado ...etc
<Huster6> si hay un enlace que pone mostrar mas creo no estoy seguro
<Huster6> en xubuntu si lo hay
<Huster6> Gnome no me va mucho
<gato> seria interesante como aprendizaje de codigo
<Huster6> Lo que si se seguro es que cuando arrancas el SSOO pulsas F2 y te muestra la carga de procesos
<gato> ya que hasta ahora es como una "zona obscura"
<Huster6> gato el codigo esta abierto en las aplicaciones, solo tienes que buscar las que carga e irte apli por apli y leer su codigo
<gato> si, lo he visto, pero seria mejor ...desde mi punto de vista, que fuera similar a lo que sucede despues de la instalacion ...donde te dice .."bienvenido a ubuntu", mira estas ventajas.
<gato> y muesta openoffice, gimp..etc
<gato> y como se hace eso ?
<gato> que programa lee el codigo de las aplicaciones ?
<Huster6> Si se a lo que te refieres, prueba a pulsar F2 a ver si te las muestra, en ubuntu no estoy muy puesto, uso Xubuntu y en este si que tienes la posibilidad de ver la consola de carga
<gato> sip
<Huster6> gato  cualquier editor de texto
<Huster6> gdebi, mousepad, vim, nano
<Huster6> etc
<gato> al momento de la instalacion, aparece un texto que dice ...mostrar mas...pero no es muy explicito
<Huster6> gato nunca me he preocupado por ese asunto, aunque si que debería haber una posibilidad de poder verlo para los curiosos
<gato> seria genial, que tuviera un "tutor" que te diga ....bueno, ahora este codigo ....conectara el mouse...puedes verlo mas tarde en ....
<gato> sip
<gato> porque sucede esto
<Huster6> Si, sería bastante curioso
<bit_0> recomiendo sublime.
<bit_0> :)
<bit_0> SublimeText
<gato> que desde mi poca experiencia de uso en tecnologias ...quedo igual en la ignorancia ...al no ser mi area ...y puede ser que dentro del mismo codigo ...exista algun programa que no sea "benigno"...
<gato> no lo se...
<gato> pero puede suceder
<gato> es como aceptar solo por aceptar ....quedamos en las mismas ...sin curosear mas ..
<gato> no es por desconfiar en la gente de ubuntu....pero somos curiosos
<Huster6> gato no se puede saber de todo, mira yo soy administrador de redes y no puedo ser experto en todo, me gustan las redes y por eso me centro en esa rama. Es normal tener poca experiencia en tecnologías. Toma una rama de Informática y céntrate en ella
<gato> me gustaria que alguien con mas experiencia me explicara solo lo que corresponde a como es la integracion del codigo en la maquina....ya que soy un cero ...en eso
<Huster6> Lo mismo que yo en programación, te leo código y algo entiendo, pero no es mi rama y siento no poder ayudarte en eso :(
<gato> averiguare por mis medios ....y volvere
<gato> muchas gracias desde ya
<Huster6> Claro aquí siempre estará abierto para los usuarios de Ubuntu
<gato> seria bello ir paso a paso y que el tutor explicara que este codigo hace ..eso...este otro...ese...etc ...
<gato> muchas gracias
<Huster6> gato un placer ^_^
<gato> nos vemos
<gato> el placer siempre es mio
<gato> jajaj
<GoodGuy^> buenas tarde
<GoodGuy^> nesecito alguien q me ayuda porfavor
<GoodGuy^> pero de windows
<elm3rl1ns> Yo creo.
<elm3rl1ns> Dan puro soporte de ubuntu.
<GoodGuy^> lo q pasa cuando hago desfragmentar no lo completa todo y dice que hay un archivo no se puede defragmentar
<cousteau> hay un canal de #windows creo
<cousteau> pero en inglés
<JeDaYoshi> a
<cousteau> (de todas formas creo que eso es normal)
<JeDaYoshi> hola
<elm3rl1ns> xd
<elm3rl1ns> Abr1l, /o
<GoodGuy^> entonces quiero que el desfragmentador lo hace completo
<GoodGuy^> baje un programa se llama diskeeper y al instalar me sale error windows installer
<GoodGuy^> y un mensaje 1917 algo asi
<JeDaYoshi> ayuda
<JeDaYoshi> a cada rato se me escribe "y n"
<JeDaYoshi> solo
<JeDaYoshi> :(y n
<JeDaYoshi> ?
<JeDaYoshi> por favor ayudenme
<Huster6> JeDaYoshi perdona pero no he entendido la pregunta, ¿se te escribe donde?
<jordi_> hola, estoy probando de usar la impresora conectada al usb del router y no lo consigo en lubuntu, alguien puede ayudarme?
<cousteau> JeDaYoshi, no será que estás tocando el touchpad o algo y se está pegando el "y n" que tengas en el portapapeles?
<JeDaYoshi> cousteau, no
<JeDaYoshi> Huster6, se me escribe "y n" solo en la barra de texto
<JeDaYoshi> o sea, como automaticamente
<Huster6> JeDaYoshi usas un teclado USB?
<jordi_> hay que hacer la odiosa comparacion con windows, que allí he conseguido que funcionara pero en lubuntu nada
<Abr1l> elm3rl1ns, holas
<jordi_> aqui me falta la opcion de configurar el puerto y escribir la contraseña y el usuario del router, que es lo que ha hecho que funcionara en windows :(
<Huster6> jordi_  las impresoras siempre han sido un problema con Linux, y eso que el proyecto Linux nacio precisamente gracias a esto mismo
<jordi_> vaya....conectada al usb del ordenador funciona perfecto pero al router no
<jordi_> y en windows hay una opcion de configurar puerto y alli hay que poner la contraseña y usuario del router
<jordi_> y luego ya funciona
<jordi_> pero aqui nio lo veo por ninguna parte
<Huster6> jordi_  yo intenté una vez configurar una impresora a xubuntu y de veras que fue una película de auténtico terror
<Huster6> o quiero ni pensar en otras distribuciones :S
<Huster6> *no
<jordi_> pues a mi me encanta en ubuntu/lubuntu conectarla al usb del ordenador y que lo detecte todo automáticamente sin instalar drivers ni nada, es mucho mejor que windows. Pero ahora me entere de esa opcion del router y estoy trasteando, sin éxito en lubuntu
<Huster6> jordi_  si, también me encanta eso de que en Windows la impresora me lance mensaje de que los cartuchos se han acabado y que en Linux me marque que están al 45%   :P
<jordi_> :O
<Huster6> Es completamente cierto, no creas que me lo estoy inventando
<jordi_> nono, si me lo creo!!! Pero en windows no imprime y luego en linux si??
<Huster6> Si
<Huster6> así es
<jordi_> vaya tela!!!
<Huster6> Tiene wasa ehh?
<jordi_> mucha, eso suena a drivers y programas oficiales trucados para que vayas a comprar más tinta o algo asi
<jordi_> voy a preguntar eso al canal ingles a ver si alguien sabe algo más
<Huster6> Bien ^_^
<jordi_> y si no, abandono la idea...
<Huster6> jordi_  no te rindas que seguro que se puede
<JeDaYoshi> Huster6: no, pero ya igual lo arreglé
<Huster6> JeDaYoshi  me alegro ^_^
<Huster6> jordi_  mirate este post: http://planetubuntu.es/post/conexion-instalacion-por-wifi-de-una-impresora-hp-photosmart
<Mero_04> buenas tardes
<Huster6> Mero_04  buenas tardes
<jordi_> buenas!
<roderickk> Hola
<roderickk> Buenas tardes
<roderickk> Tengo un inconveniente con el touchpad, no me deja mover con dos dedos ni desctivarlo
<roderickk> e intentado buscar solucion pero no la encuentro, se encuentra que debo instalar synaptics touchpad pero ubuntu no me deja instalarlo ya que aparece un error en los paquetes y dice que debo solucinar primero eso, no se como hacerlo
<roderickk> agradezco su ayuda tengo un asus x555ln
<GoodGuy^> Huster6 tengo un problema pero en windows,el desfragmentador me da incompleto
<Huster6> GoodGuy^  no entiendo
<GoodGuy^> Huster6 cuando hago defrag de herremientas de systema se para al 12 % y dice que un archivo no se puede desfragmentar
<Huster6> GoodGuy^ en que versión de Windows estas?
<GoodGuy^> xp 2002 sp3
<Huster6> métete en modo a prueba de errores y desfragmentas desde ahí, por que seguramente hay un proceso que se ejecuta en segundo plano y es el que no te deja terminar
<Huster6> GoodGuy^ de todas formas Windows XP está obsoleto
<GoodGuy^> ah ok, lo q pasa no quiero formatear pq tengo tengo un systema instalada se llama premium soft
<Huster6> Bien, entonces haz lo que te digo y no te debería dar error. ¿Sabes entrar en modo a prueba de errores?
<GoodGuy^> si claro
<Huster6> vale ^
<GoodGuy^> baje un programa se llama diskeeper y al instalar me sale windows installer error
<roderickk> alguien me puede ayudar estoy buscando los controladores para un asus x555
<roderickk> para que funcione bien teclado y touchpad
 * Huster6 reinicio
 * Huster6 saluda de nuevo
<successus> salud o/
<RaistlinM84> buenas
<RaistlinM84> ay alguien disponible?+
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<RaistlinM84> nadie vivo por aqui que me eche un cable?
 * Huster6 se despide hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-22
<jacinto> tengo un problema con una tarjeta de tv en linuxmint 17.1
<jacinto> alguien sabe del tema?, puedo hacer un paste de terminal de la orden dmseg | grep dvb
<jordi_> Hola! Sigo intentando configurar una impresora a traves del usb del router sin éxito...alguna idea?
<jordi_> :-(
<Koichi> alguna maquina virtual en ubuntu, con buen rendimiento
<Koichi> ?
<Koichi> porfavor
<C0rruptor> virtualbox
<cousteau> Koichi_, tienes VirtualBox, también VMWare (que es de pago pero tiene una versión gratis creo), y luego Qemu (que creo que es a más bajo nivel, pero más complicado de usar).  Yo usaría VirtualBox
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que VirtualBox tal cual no te reconoce el USB ni cosas chulas; necesitas instalarle un extra para todo eso
<cousteau> (que también es gratis, es sólo que hay que ponerlo aparte)
<Koichi_> okey, muchas gracias, eso es lo de menos solo voy a hacer algunas pruebas asi que no creo que lo necesite
<cousteau> y para probar programas de Windows puede que te valga con Wine
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-21
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<samanfan> #supernet-china
<samanfan> buenas noches
<reisio> not for nothing, but capitalizing the U is idiotic and makes this channel invisible to /msg alis list ubunt*es
<jotalopez> hoola.
<jotalopez> hay canal de venezuela?
<jotalopez> hola.
<samanfan> hola
<smk> svq1
<xenial> buenas
<xenial> el jueves sale la beta de 16.04 ?
<toshiba_> hola buenas, alguien podria ayudarme, recien acabo de instalar manjaro xfce, y me pide instalar actualizaciones, le doy a instalar pone descargando clave y despues error y se detiene el proceso, soy nuevo en linux, no que estoy haciendo mal
<Mikelevel> pues no se si te has dado cuenta pero este es un canal de ubuntu
<Juan15> Yo soy linux
<Juan15> ¡¡
<Juan15> Este es de linux
<Juan15> xD
<Juan15> Mentira es de ubuntu
<Juan15> Amigo toshiba_ el paquete que estas istalando esta mal o es el gestor de paquetes
<toshiba_> Mikelevel, si lo siento, es que no se si existe un canal de manjaro? y no se a quien mas acudir, si alguien es tan amable y me puede ayudar?
<toshiba_> Juan15, es que recien lo instale el sistema operativo todo bien, pero me decia hay que instalar 311 actualizaciones, pero al meter la clave, hace como que empieza, y luego dice que se produjo un error, no sé so que puede ser
<Mikelevel> hace años que no uso manjaro , no se como va ahora
<Juan15> toshiba_ A lo mejor el paquete no esta completo o es que pesa mucho.
<toshiba_> Juan15,  creo que pesa 870megas
<Juan15> toshiba_ MB ? o GB
<toshiba_> mb
<toshiba_> Juan15, y en el disco duro tengo mas que suficiente espacio creo, tengo 160 gb
<Juan15> toshiba_ a Entonces es que los archivos no pueden ser autotificados.
<Mikelevel> ubuntu es tu amigo , manjaro no
<Juan15> Como? Mikelevel
<Juan15> A ok.
<Juan15> toshiba_ Debes istalar paquetes que puedan ser autotificados.
<Juan15> Si no no sirve el paquete.
<toshiba_> Juan15,  me sale esto al actualizar..    error: key "8DB9F8C18DF53602" could not be looked up remotely
<toshiba_> error: la clave requerida no está presente en el depósito
<toshiba_> error: no se pudo realizar la operación (error inesperado)
<toshiba_> Ocurrieron errores, por lo que no se actualizaron los paquetes
<Juan15> toshiba_ Espera un minuto para que puedas hablar
<toshiba_> me castigaron :(
<toshiba_> jajajajj
<Juan15> YA te descallaron
<Mikelevel> curioso , manjaro ya no usa yum ni rpm , ahora usa pacman como arch
<Juan15> ok
<Juan15> xD
<Mikelevel> toshiba_~ por lo que leo esto te podria ayudar https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=191279
<Mikelevel> toshiba_~ otro https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=14101.0
<toshiba_> Mikelevel, gracias por la informacion, lo he probado y ni modo, no quiere andar, tendre que reinstalar el sistema de nuevo, o cambiar de distro :(
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-22
<AlexLikeRock> El instalador de debian es bastante fácil de usar, no tiene nada que envidiarle al Ubiquity.
<AlexLikeRock> Ahora igual deberías detallar que es Debian Estable el que comparas en la mayoría de los puntos, porque si usas testing o SID tienes paquetes casi al día (de hecho Ubuntu toma la rama testing/sid). Lo más chistoso que debian incluso en SID es más estable que Ubuntu “estable”.
<AlexLikeRock> Los lanzamientos de debian son cada dos años y por ejemplo Jessie es de soporte largo igual, las otras versiones no se “lanzan” pero están disponibles desde el primer momento, para seguir el desarollo de la siguiente estable.
<AlexLikeRock> Lo de los paquetes si revisas en debian están todos los que incluye ubuntu e incluso más, que Ubuntu permitiera los ppa, si es posible, pero son en realidad casi marginales en cantidad.
<xenial> buenas
<conigu> que hacennn
<Kyloh> Hi!
<uruk> hola gente
<uruk> alguien me podria decir en el caso de http://pastebin.com/raw/NhB4EXAn como hacer eso sin que se me repita el file
<guampa> uruk7: no necesitas especificar el directorio actual ni el asterisco, "find -type f" tiene el mismo efecto
<sevenup__> habeis alguno instalado o probado retroarch?
<sevenup__> ¿o emuladores de videoconsolas y arcade?
<guampa> MAME nomas
<guampa> el de arcades
<sevenup__> si, ¿y con qué emulador?
<sevenup__> llevo una tarde de descontentos
<sevenup__> guampa, ¿qué emulador usaste?
<guampa> creo que xmame
<guampa> no recuerdo hace bastante
<guampa> andaba bien, igual que con MAME32
<sevenup__> ese ultimo para linux?
<guampa> no ese ultimo corre en windows, es el original
<sevenup__> es que estoy flipando un poco con como esta el tema de los emuladores de consolas
<sevenup__> sip, me sonaba a eso
<sevenup__> busco uno para nintendo 64 y me encuentro que uno de los mejores (tampoco es que parezca haber demasiados) es el mupen64plus
<sevenup__> y resulta que no tiene GUI, hay que lanzarlo por linea de comandos
<sevenup__> eso no es para nada practico, ver la lista de juegos con el comando ls y luego metiendole argumentos para definir tu resolucion y demas
<sevenup__> y donde está el GUI para configurar el mando
<sevenup__> resulta que hay por ahi un GUI que hizo otro fulano con python y QT
<sevenup__> no me apetecía tirar de QT teniendo Cinnamon
<sevenup__> al final lo voy a probar a ver cuantas cosas instala
<guampa> pues lo de instalar QT no es tanto en mi opinion
<guampa> se instala solo las librerias necesarias cuando instalas el paquete, no es todo KDE
<guampa> en caso de que no haya frontend grafico si, hay que usar la linea de comandos
<guampa> nuevamente, depende de lo que uno este acostumbrado a usar
<guampa> es cuestion de costumbre
<sevenup__> xD
<sevenup__> pues me ha roto por todos los lados
<sevenup__> he querido instalar esto http://m64py.sourceforge.net/
<sevenup__> pensando que igual tampoco era mucho
<sevenup__> y nada, parece que son bastantes paquetes los que terminaria metiendo y tengo dependencias incumplidas
<sevenup__> al instalar el .deb me pedia estos paquetes que he intentado instalar http://paste.ubuntu.com/15474659/
<DELLtra> buenas o/
<DELLtra> alguien que pueda orientarme en configurar un cliente vpn desde terminal .  gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-23
<nahuel_> hola , buenas noches, despues de investigar mucho, agradeceria me ayuden con informacion para la compra de una nueva laptop para instalar ubuntu o alguna que venga con el por defecto
<nahuel_> me estoy decantando por mac air pero no estoy del todo seguro, muchas gracias
<nahuel_> gracias por la informacion...
<Citoplasma-PC> Hola?
<ElPasmo> Buenas Citoplasma-PC
<Juan15> Entren a : ##Amigos_con_derechos.!!
<Kubuntero> hola, alguien podría ayudarme en un problema gráfico con kubuntu?
<mimecar_> pregunta y si alguno lo sabe contestará
<Kubuntero> Gracias, en Chromium, el menú me aparece en negro, el menú desplegable del botón derecho igual, y la parte en la que debería aparecer "conectando...", "cargando..." igualmente. Entro en administración de dispositivos y me da a elegir entre driver privativo o libre, pero elija el que elija todo sigue igual y si vuelvo a entrar vuelve a pedirme una elección.
<Kubuntero> Mi grafica es una Nvidia FX5200
<Kubuntero> Y el kubuntu está recien instalado
<mimecar> ¿la aceleración 3D va en KDE?
<mimecar> tengo que salir ahora, luego vuelvo
<Kubuntero> ni idea, soy nuevo y no se, los efectos de ventana gelatinosa si se ven
<Kubuntero> como miro lo de 3d
<Kubuntero> ok, no te precupes, gracias, estaré aquí cuando vuelvas
<Kubuntero> Según he podido ver por web, ciertos comandos, instalando "mesa-utils", con el comando "glxinfo", la aceleración 3D va, si me aparece en la tercera linea "direct rendering: Yes", y aparece, así que supongo que va.
<mimecar> Kubuntero, prueba con esto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/508796/ubuntu-14-04-chromium-causes-black-screen
<Kubuntero> mimecar, gracias, me ha costado porque no podía entrar en la configuración, pero probando en la barra de direcciones he conseguido entrar, deshabilitando el uso de aceleración por hardware se ha solucionado
<Kubuntero> mil gracias, de verdad
<mimecar> ok
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-24
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<samanfan> hola
<samanfan1> hola
<sevenup__> hola
<sevenup__> hola a todos
 * icemodding hola!
<xenial> Hoy ha salido la beta de Ubuntu 16.04, verdad?
<Mikelever> xenial~ si https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<xenial> y, que ventajas tiene esa versión?
<xenial> respecto a las daily build
<Mikelever> simplemente se ha "congelado" una version
<xenial> eso quiere decir que ya no habrá nada nuevo, verdad?
<xenial> solamente correción de errores, no?
<Mikelever> si lees el link q te puse veras q durante abril parece que se depura el kernel y las traducciones
<Mikelever> pero la interfaz de usuario lleva congelada desde el 10 de marzo
<xenial> y que pasa con unity 8, lo incluirá o no?
<Mikelever> no se , no uso unity
<xenial> y mikelever, la version final sale el 21 no?
<Mikelever> xenial~ si https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-25
<Alejandro> hola
<ived> hola
<Sergiojcm> Probando
<Sergiojcm> Saben de algún canal de Linux más activo donde pueda leer preguntas y respuestas, apenas me estoy iniciando en este sistema operativo y me gustaría aprender leyendo, investigando, etc....
<sevenup__> Hola Sergiojcm
<sevenup__> ¿sabes Inglés?
<Sergiojcm> Sip
<sevenup__> Bienvenido, ¿que distro y versión estás usando?
<Sergiojcm> Estoy usando Ubuntu 14.04
<sevenup__> Ok
<sevenup__> ¿Has usado linux previamente?
<sevenup__> Si por cada pregunta mía te ausentas 2 minutos ... mal vamos
<Sergiojcm> Nop, es la primera vez que lo intento, hasta ahora sólo he usado Windows y OS X
<sevenup__> Ok, mi consejo y es lo que intento seguir
<sevenup__> sería interesarme por Ubuntu, pero teniendo presente que está basado en Debian y sabiendo que hay distros basadas en Ubuntu, la más popular Linux Mint
<sevenup__> Eso te puede servir no tanto para seguir tutoriales o manuales de esas distribuciones, si no para saber que hasta cierto punto están relacionados y puedes ir viendo similitudes y diferencias
<sevenup__> Estos son los servidores y canales que conozco
<sevenup__> Server: irc.freenode.net Canales: #ubuntu #ubuntu-es #debian-es ##linuxmint
<sevenup__> Server: irc.spotchat.org Canales: #linuxmint-help #linuxmint-chat
<sevenup__> Server: irc.chathispano.com Canales: #ubuntu #linux_novatos
<sevenup__> Y relacionado con empezar, te diré, no he visto la web al completo, pero me ha gustado mucho esta https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/
<sevenup__> Te pueden interesar varios titulares como por ejemplo:
<sevenup__> Round off Ubuntu 14.04 neatly: do these 10 things first
<sevenup__> bueno, básicamente todos los que están en F. Right after the installation of Ubuntu
<sevenup__> y todos los que tengan el icono de Ubuntu
<sevenup__> Avoid 10 fatal mistakes es bueno también
<Sergiojcm> Perfecto, muchas gracias por el consejo y la ayuda!!!.. :)
<sevenup__> ok
<sevenup__> Sergiojcm, ¿hay algo que te interese hacer ahora mismo?
<aguitel> como se puede crear una tabla de particion en un pendrive ? gparted no funciona en este pendrive
<Citoplasma-PC> hOLA
<Citoplasma-PC> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Citoplasma-PC> Hola
<luki_tas> hi
<GridCube> !hola luki_tas
<kubot> luki_tas: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<jayman> hola  a todos, instalé opensuse en un disco secundario, no una particion, en mi disco primario conservo mi ubuntu. al instalar suse decidí no tocar el MBR, luego me fui a mi disco de ubuntu y corrí update-grub, el cual, necesitó que montara la particion del disco de suse para poder detectarlo, ahora, cuando selecciono la opcion de suse desde el grub de ubuntu me da un error que dice 'no se puede encontrar el archivo <</boot/vmlinuz-4.1.12-1.default>
<jayman> > primero necesita cargar el nucleo' alguna idea?
<uruk7> hola gente tengo un problema al querer imprimir desde ubuntu , le doy a imprimir i me lo deja en la cola de espera sin que me imprima nada
<uruk7> alguien sabe como solucionar eso?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<uruk7> lo siento mimecar por tardar en contestar es que me vomito mi hija
<uruk7> a ver es la 14
<mimecar> no hay prisa, tengo abierto el IRC en un monitor aparte
<mimecar> la impresora es por USB o por Wifi?
<uruk7> usb
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que la impresora no esté en suspensión en Ubuntu?
<uruk7> a ver no lo he mirado nunca ni se como se hace pero me aparece un icono en la barra superior de ubuntu de la impresora
<uruk7> i me aparece como pausado
<uruk7> clickeo en el icono
<uruk7> i me aparece estado de impresion del documento
<uruk7> hora de envio hace 25 minutos
<uruk7> estado pendiente
<mimecar> borra el documento y reinicia la impresora
<mimecar> ¿has llegado alguna vez a imprimir con esa impresora en Ubuntu?
<uruk7> nunca es la primera vez
<uruk7> reinicio impresora
<mimecar> ¿qué marca es la impresora?
<uruk7> hp deskjet 300 series
<uruk7> F380 pero ubuntu me la localiza como f300
<mimecar> ¿Ubuntu ha instalado paquetes al conectar la impresora por primera vez?
<uruk7> supongo que es normal
<uruk7> supongo que en suy momento si lo hizo lo que pasa es que la conecte para scanear i me escanea desde terminal perfectamente
<uruk7> hoy le puse las cargas de tinta para poder imprimir por primera vez i me ponia en cola de espera
<mimecar> ¿te deja imprimir la página de prueba de la impresora?
<uruk7> si me la imprimio pero mal porque mira los colores i solo tengo carga de negro
<uruk7> vuelvo a intentarlo
<uruk7> nada me coloca la impresion en estado como pendiente
<mimecar> da la sensación de que la impresión esté en pausa
<uruk7> a ver si desde otro programa es que le estoy dando a imprimir desde el geany no se si puede con otro programa
<uruk7> a ver si pongo el mouse encima el icono de impresora de la barra superior de ubuntu i le hago click me aparece el nombre i pone pausado
<uruk7> ahora estoy desde libreoffice miro por internet a ver si localizo el problema mimecar?
<mimecar> es cosa de la impresora, no del software
<mimecar> si pulsas botón derecho sobre el icono de la impresora sale un menú de opciones?
<uruk7> opciones no me aparece
<uruk7> me aparece como ver atributos
<uruk7> atributos de la tarea?
<mimecar> no lo sé
<mimecar> una prueba rápida sería que descargaras un Live USB de Ubuntu 15.10
<mimecar> y comprobaras si funciona mejor
<uruk7> a ver ya puedo instalar ubuntu 15.10 ?
<uruk7> esta en beta?
<mimecar> es final
<mimecar> si usas un Live USB no modificas el sistema instalado
<uruk7> es decir el 15 ya no esta en beta no?
<uruk7> a ver he mirado desde internet i me dice que para f380 hay    -> hplip-3.16.3.run
<uruk7> no se muy bien que hacer con esa descarga
<mimecar> ese es un instalador
<mimecar> la versión que está en beta es la 16.04
<uruk7> me aparece un mensaje de actualizacion a 15 cuando me mira las actualizaciones de ubuntu es mejor que lo haga desde alli o que lo instale todo desde cero apartir del 15
<uruk7> ahora se me esta instalando todo desde hplip-3.16.3.run
<mimecar> espera a que se instale el driver de la impresora
<mimecar> si tienes 14.04 podrás actualizar de forma directa a la 16.04
<uruk7> ostia no a la 16.04 esta en beta
<mimecar> cuando salga...
<mimecar> le queda un mes
<uruk7> joder que rapidos cuanto hace que la 15 dejo de ser beta?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> Octubre del año pasado
<uruk7> mimecar creo que ya lo solucione tube que -> sh hplip-3.16.3.run
<mimecar> uruk7, Ubuntu 15.10 salió en Octubre del año pasado
<mimecar> ¿te deja imprimir ahora?
<uruk7> si me imprime
<mimecar> perfecto
<uruk7> pero tengo que volver ha habilitar solo el color negro ya que me lo esta imprimiendo en blanco debido a que no tengo color
<uruk7> jejeje
<mimecar> no será que no tiene tinta?
<uruk7> jajaja no jodas que le acabo de poner un cartuxo recargado
<mimecar> normalmente no se pueden "desactivar" cartuchos
<uruk7> a ver en teoria fui al pcbox para que me lo recargaran y me dijeron que iva bien
<uruk7> a ver
<uruk7> jajaja pues me han vendido gato por liebre
<mimecar> comprueba si funciona bien en windows
<uruk7> no creo que sea tema windows
<mimecar> tendrás que descartar causas de que no imprima
<uruk7> ya tienes razon
<uruk7> a ver mirare en virtualbox
<mimecar> no tienes ningún equipo con Windows?
<uruk7> no
<uruk7> hace 1 año que deje windows
<mimecar> ok
<uruk7> nada es la impresora esta
<uruk7> mejor dicho es el cartucho
<uruk7> me hace la opcion de imprimir a chorro i oigo como hace el printeo de cada caracter pero el cartucho es como si no tuviera chorro tendre que volver a pcbox para que me devuelvan el dinero
<luki_tas> :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-26
<xenial> ya ha salido la beta final de ubuntu 16:04 :)
<luki_tas> como puedo saber que version de ubuntu tengo?
<bastian57> teclea en el terminal lsb_release -a @luki_tas
<bastian57> help
<luki_tas> gracias bastian57
<luki_tas> ;)
<seba_> hi
<independiente> ok
<independiente> alguien conectado
<sevenup__> hola
<successus> Salud o/
<xenial> GridCube :)
<GridCube> hey
<GridCube> 'sup
<xenial> como estas?
<julio> hi
<julio> hola
<xenial> hi
<GridCube> bien bien
<GridCube> y usted?
<rasterman> ¿Alguien sabe de algún programa para gestión de energía que permita crear perfiles personalizados?
<julio> hola
<luki_tas> o/
<sevenup__> holas, que tal
<luki_tas> hola
<loadmasther> MarioMey
<luki_tas> ?
<luki_tas> "!"·$%&/((¿
<tuxarg> hola , en ubuntu 14.04 se borro la barra y no puedo acceder a actualizar
<tuxarg> tampoco puedo abrir la consola
<tuxarg> hola mimecar como estas
<mimecar> ALT+F2 y podrás lanzar la consola
<tuxarg> y una forma de disparar la actualizacion ?
<mimecar> ¿no esperas a la 16.04?
<tuxarg> es la lts
<tuxarg> 14.04 lts
<mimecar> ahora tu sistema sólo actualizará a otra LTS
<tuxarg> puedo entrar al chrome buscando la carpeta, pero no me deja mover la ventana tampoco
<tuxarg> si, quiero actualizar a ver si se recupera
<mimecar> si se recupera la barra?
<tuxarg> pero no puedo entrar a actulizar
<tuxarg> claro
<tuxarg> sin la barra no puedo hacer nada
<mimecar> es matas moscas a cañonazos
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración del entorno o crea otro usuario
<tuxarg> pero quiero ser root
<mimecar> da al usuario nuevo permisos para usar sudo
<tuxarg> y al otro lo puedo eliminar?
<tuxarg> asi no queda desprolijo todo
<mimecar> sí
<tuxarg> ok, voy hacer eso
<tuxarg> ahora estoy desde ubuntu mate, pero no me gusta mucho este
<tuxarg> gracias, vuelvo y cuento como fue
<tuxarg> hasta luego gracias por las ideas
<luki_tas> :)
<tuxarg> mimecar entre a ubuntu 14.04 como invitado, pero no encuentro la consola en el dash
<mimecar> el invitado es un usuario limitado
<tuxarg> entonces no me puedo hacer root?
<mimecar> con invitado no
<tuxarg> cuando entro al root , disparo la consola y me pide login
<tuxarg> y no recuerdo  como me logueo, pero si el nombre del pc
<tuxarg> lo puedo sacar desde invitado?
<mimecar> el invitado no puede pasar a root
<mimecar> con el usuario normal añade un usuario nuevo al sistema
<mimecar> y luego le das permisos para que use root
<tuxarg> ok
<UserLuis> .
<luki_tas> .
<UserLuis> luki_tas no es muy activa esta sala de chat?
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte, si no hay dudas no hay conversación
<UserLuis> los buscadores ahora hacen la mayoria del trabajo
<mimecar> siempre que tengas otro usuario con el mismo problema
<tuxarg> mimecar cuando entro al ubuntu dondesoy usuario, me pide el login, pero le pongo el que me aparece en el inicio pero no lo toma
<tuxarg> userluis, sino tenes problemas anda a hacer algo util
<mimecar> ¿tenías puesto el login automático antes?
<tuxarg> donde soy root
<tuxarg> NO
<tuxarg> siempre me loguee
<mimecar> primero tendrás que saber el nombre de tu usuario
<mimecar> y la contraseña claro
<tuxarg> cuando me dice login pongo , el nombre del pc
<tuxarg> pero no me lo toma
<tuxarg> mi maquina se llama unknown
<mimecar> el login no es el nombre del PC
<tuxarg> mmm no recuerdo que nombre le puse
<mimecar> entra con el usuario normal y lanza una consola
<tuxarg> pero cuando entro donde soy root, no me deja lanzar la consola normal
<mimecar> cuando entras eres un usuario normal
<mimecar> Ubuntu no tiene usuario root como tal, hay que usar sudo
<tuxarg> me deja lanzar de esta forma....control+alt+f1
<mimecar> usa alt+f2
<tuxarg> ahi me pedi login
<tuxarg> no me funciono esa combinacion
<mimecar> o consigas lanzar la consola
<mimecar> o recuerdas el usuario que has puesto
<tuxarg> sabes si puedo ver como es mi nombre de usuario, desde la sesion invitado?
<mimecar> en principio no puedes
<tuxarg> la consola la logro lanzar de esta forma.....control+alt+f1
<mimecar> ...
<tuxarg> pero no recuerdo mi usuario
<mimecar> de esa forma no te aparece el usuario
<tuxarg> y cuando entro en la sesion donde soy root, no puedo hacer mucho
<mimecar> inicia con un live usb y mira la carpeta /home del sistema instalado
<tuxarg> mimecar bueno tendre que instalar de nuevo
<mimecar> cuando te pase lo mismo vuelves a reinstalar?
<tuxarg> sera mas facil reinstalar
<luki_tas> 😕
<tuxarg> es que no hay solucion
<tuxarg> son iguales de complicadas
<mimecar> te estoy dando una solución
<mimecar> reinstala si quieres pero te volverá a pasar lo mismo
<tuxarg> mimecar no creo que pase de nuevo tengo esta instalacion hace mas de un año
<mimecar> ese error igual no
<tuxarg> fue un error aleatorio la maquina se apago en un corte de luz
<tuxarg> y de ahi empezo el problema
<mimecar> otro similar es posible
<tuxarg> bueno antes de instalar hago eso
<tuxarg> voy al home y miro el nombre del usuario
<tuxarg> tengo dos soluciones que encontre en la pagina
<tuxarg> de ubuntu
<tuxarg> mimecar bueno gracias, hasta luego
<mimecar> ok
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-27
<dkd> Buenas tardes, soy usuario de ubuntu 11.04 y tengo un problema con el pidgin 2.10.1, ya no puedo conectarme ni a facebook ni a MSN
<aguitel> tengo con un pendrive que no logro recuperar la tabla de particion , con gparted tampoco ,a su vez lenno de ceros todo el flash y me tira que no hay espacio suficiente , alguna idea ?
<guampa> parece roto el pendrive
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-20
<salapin> necesito de vuestros conocimientos... a ver, tengo una unidad usb-bootable del programa Macrium Reflect de windows, el tema es que no quiero tener un pen usb en exclusiva para poder arrancar el pc desde el usb en caso de emergencia para poder recuperar el la particion de windows, aunque no lo use. El tema es que clono con dd el usb y lo guardo despues de la insstruccion of=/xxx/nombre.iso
<salapin> pero esa iso creado no es capaz de montala luego en un direcotorio con "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop"
<salapin> el tema debe ser que la iso esta mal creada
<salapin> pero no se porque, me podeis ayudar, por favor
<salapin> la unidad usb solo tiene una particion
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-21
<israel> Buyenas
<israel> Buenas
<israel> Alguien ahi?
<israel> Alguien sabe como instalar apache 2 y phppgadmin
<israel> la carpeta WWW todo eso para programar?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-22
<cristobal_> saludos familia alguien mas ha tenido problemas utilizando los procesadores A10 ? habeses no quiere subir el GUI y tengo que re iniciar la computadora :p
<ghytr> si he tenido esos tipos de problema.
<cristobal_> gracias ya se que no soy el unico :P
<n-iCe> Alguien vive?
<Tiffon> nas
<informatica03> rchat
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-23
<DELLtra> hi 0/
<DELLtra> tengo un problema con mysql-server
<DELLtra> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<kristian_on_linu> hola
<GridCube> hi
<kristian_on_linu> okay, this is an odd request ... and it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but I hope you don't mind
<kristian_on_linu> I am working on a reissue of a comic book drawn by this artist: https://www.lambiek.net/artists/v/vano-ibarra_eduardo.htm ... I can see that he is still alive, and would love to get in touch with him
<kristian_on_linu> he has a Facebook profile, but it is dormant ... I hope someone here can help!
<dixson> ayuda por favor
<GridCube> !pregunta | dixson
<kubot> dixson: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jeromm> Nasss !!
<jeromm> necesito algo de ayuda
<jeromm> sobre un fuera de rango en lubuntu 16.10
<GridCube> si no pregunta nadie le reposnde don jeromm
<jeromm> Ok, claro, intentaba establecer el diálogo... tengo un Dell ya mayor y le instalé Lubunto pensando que sería mejor un sistema ligero, todo bien hata que reinicie el equipo
<jeromm> trato de entrar y no lo consigo salvo algunas veces después de reiniciar varias veces arranca
<jeromm> he usado xrandr para ver como está la configuración y no aparece la frecuencia
<jeromm> de refresco
<jeromm> , pude añadir una configuración mayor pues al principio solo aparecía en 800 600,
<jeromm> pero sigue sin aparece la frecuencia de refresco o como se diga, intento añadir una y en todos los caso me dice que no es posible
<GridCube> mmmm
<jeromm> tengo instalada una vieja tarjeta de SiS 300/305 VGA
<GridCube> sabes que drivers está usando?
<GridCube> deberia estar usando generico supongo, pero capás que necesitas que use privativos?
<jeromm> y el monitor es un Genérico TTf corrientito
<GridCube> o al revés
<jeromm> privativo
<GridCube> pasalo al generico
<jeromm> ok, lo intentaré. Pero ¿por qué no aparece la frecuencia de refresco? esto me deja perplejo
<GridCube> ni idea
<jeromm> bueno voy a intentarlo, ahora vuelvo
<jeromm> Nada, sigue igual
<jeromm> también lo he intentado en la consola y no aparace el archivo de configuración Xorg.conf , quizá sea diferente en Lubuntu..??
<GridCube> xorg.conf no se necesita mas
<GridCube> hace años
<jeromm> foh
<GridCube> osea podes usarlo para overrides
<jeromm> claro he estado visitando páginas ya viejas
<GridCube> probaste reinstalando los drivers?
<GridCube> u otro escritorio?
<jeromm> si, de echo reinstalé todo el sistema
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> que versión de lubuntu le tiraste?
<GridCube> probaste con xubuntu? P:
 * GridCube evangeliza sobre lo bueno que es xubuntu
<jeromm> no
<GridCube> no digo que sea la solución pero capáz que lub no esta llamando todos los drivers que necesitas?
<GridCube> o no, no sé
<GridCube> me pasás la linea que dice vga cuando tiras un lspci ?
<jeromm> quizá Dell tenga alguna peculiaridad distinta?
<jeromm> Ok voy a ver si lo arranco pues ahora está con la ventana dichosa de fuera de rango... luego te digo.
<GridCube> nah,
<GridCube> usa ctrl-alt-f1 para ir a una tty
<jeromm> VGA Compatible controler Solicom integrated Sistem (Sis) 300/305 PCI/AGP/VGA display adapter (rev90)
<jeromm> esto es lo que me devuelve
<jeromm> Está en otra habitación y cuando fui, estaba arrancado, solo, después de un rato con el cartelito de fuera de rango algunas veces se arranca
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> jeromm: no veo mucho en linea sobre esa placa
<GridCube> unos cuantos parecen tener el mismo problema que vos
<jeromm> ya, es muy vieja
<GridCube> pero nadie dice como solucionarlo
<GridCube> a lo sumo dicen correr X -configure
<GridCube> y ver que pasa
<GridCube> pero eso nodeberia ser necesario
<jeromm> si ya lo he intentado además y nada
<GridCube> de ultima P: podes conseguirte una placa barata de video generica y tendría que funcionar
<GridCube> no salta nada mas lo siento
<jeromm> intentaré instalar Kubuntu u otro ya veré, nada, gracias de todas formas, gracias
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-24
<JohnDoe1234> Buenas tardes !
<JohnDoe1234> podéis ayudarme
<JohnDoe1234> estoy con una distro de xubuntu
<JohnDoe1234> y necesito montar una tarjeta sd
<JohnDoe1234> para usarla en una Raspberry Pi 3
<MrTulias> ¿No se monta sola?
<JohnDoe1234> nop
<JohnDoe1234> la cuestión es que tengo que montar la tarjeta para meterle una imagen del SO raspbian
<JohnDoe1234> para poder arrancar al Raspberry Pi con esta imagen de SO
<JohnDoe1234> ya lo he hecho pero no me funciona
<JohnDoe1234> creo que es porque no he hecho bien la parte del booteo
<JohnDoe1234> la parte del "arranque" -> bootear
<JohnDoe1234> es por cuestiones de trabajo , no es por hobby
<JohnDoe1234> he usado el siguiente comando
<JohnDoe1234> sudo unmount /ruta/de/la/tarjeta
<JohnDoe1234> eso sería para desmontarla , para montarla
<JohnDoe1234> con la imagen del SO Raspbian
<JohnDoe1234> sudo dd bs=4M if=ImagenSORaspbian.img of=/ruta/de/la/tarjeta
<JohnDoe1234> y luego tengo que sincronizar con sync
<JohnDoe1234> es correcto ?!
<MrTulias> con dd pasas la imagen a la sd
<JohnDoe1234> en verdad solo me interesa saber como desmontar la tarjeta , luego una vez pasado la imagen del SO Raspbian , montarla o los pasos que tenga que seguir
<JohnDoe1234> si
<JohnDoe1234> pero me han comentado que tengo que crear un sistema booteable para arrancar el sistema SO
<MrTulias> creo que sí. Lo hice en su día pero no encuentro dónde lo miré. A ver si lo veo
<JohnDoe1234> ya que al hacer el montaje , desmontaje , al arrancar la Raspberry Pi , no se iniciaba el SO Raspbian
<JohnDoe1234> porque no cree el booteable
<ghytr> JohnDoe1234, puedes usar una GUI .
<JohnDoe1234> o el componente necesario..
<JohnDoe1234> pues no estoy seguro
<JohnDoe1234> me acaban de soltar el xubuntu nuevo , sin nada y las Raspberry Pi con la imagen del SO
<JohnDoe1234> y me han dicho haz esto
<ghytr> debes seguir del tuto.
<JohnDoe1234> he investigado , he hecho lo que os he comentado y al final me he dado cuenta del fallo del crear un booteable
<JohnDoe1234> no me han dado nada , ni las instrucciones del Raspberry Pi
<JohnDoe1234> solo la placa , el portatil con el uxbuntu y poco más
<JohnDoe1234> llevo ya varias horas
<JohnDoe1234> cuando abro desde la GUI del uxbuntu la tarjeta me aparece el siguiente error
<JohnDoe1234> fallo al abrir el directorio "boot"
<ghytr> que gui usas?
<JohnDoe1234> Error al conseguir informacion para el archivo /media/usuario/boot/overlays
<JohnDoe1234> estoy utilizando el entorno de escritorio Xfce
<ghytr> debes utilizar la gui para formatear
<JohnDoe1234> ok
<MrTulias> http://elinux.org/RPi_Easy_SD_Card_Setup
<MrTulias> https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/issues/2/
<JohnDoe1234> genial !!!
<JohnDoe1234> al lio !
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-25
<raul> hola?
<raul> hola?
<raul> estoy en el canal ubuntu-es?
<krytarik> Si.
<raul> ah, vale, es que no veo la lista de usuarios en el panel de la izquierda
<raul> ahora estoy en cinnamon, quisiera cambiar por metacity, he hecho en consola: metacity --replace, pero no me funciona bien
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-26
<Gaucho71> hola!!! :-)
<Gaucho71> alguien con ganas de ayudar ahora??? jajajaja :-)
<Gaucho71> pues bien... tal vez cuando esten un poco menos ocupaditos, verdad?
<Gaucho71> tengo esta webcam slim 322 de genius y no encuentro la forma de que utilizarla en mi ubuntu studio 16.04.02---
<Gaucho71> existen controladores para ella?
<Gaucho71> donde puedo conseguirlos? :-)
<Gaucho71> Eso ser{ia, gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer. Salud :-)
<sirix> buenas noches
<dixsonhoepp> hola amigos, necesito una ayuda. quisiera saber como hacer para que la calibración del monitor mediante xcaliber quede permanentemente?
<dixsonhoepp> Hola amigos, me presentan un problema y no puedo encontrar una solución. Quiero mantener el color de la pantalla calibrado. Lo he calibrado con estas dos aplicaciones:Xcaliber, Nvidia x configuración del servidor.Pero cada vez que ejecuto por ejemplo un juego en pantalla completa, el color de la pantalla vuelve a defaut. Tengo que volver a calibrar el color.¿Cómo hago la calibración que doy al monitor por defecto?
<Busindre> dixsonhoepp: no puedes ponerlo como quieres desde el monitor?
<dixsonhoepp> Busindre: no, xq el monitor se ve muy oscuro, aunque le de brillo al monitor se sigue viendo oscuro
<Busindre> eso es raro
<Busindre> debes poder verlo bien
<Busindre> te pasa solo con el juego o al reiniciar también
<dixsonhoepp> el monitor parece que tiene problema, el algo viejo. la unica forma que se ve bien es cuando le subo a gamma en la aplicación
<dixsonhoepp> pero quiero q se guarde por defaut y no se me desconfigure
<Busindre> te pasa con todas las distros lo de verlo oscuro o solo con debian 7 ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-19
<ldcontreras> #drupal-es
<hercules_> hola
<acacio> nick info
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-20
<Ap2ioso> h
<sanzante> quiero instalar PHP 7.1 en 17.04, se supone que debo añadir el ppa:ondrej/php pero no me lista los paquetes de PHP 7.1. Revisando el ppa (https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+index?batch=75&memo=150&start=150) veo que hay paquete php7.1 para todas muchas versiones (18,04, 17.10, 16.04, 14.04) menos la 17.04 que es la mía
<sanzante> parece que solo hay para las LTS , para la próxima LTS (18.04, creo), y la versión actual
<sanzante> debería actalizarme a 17.10 entonces, no?
 * acacio hola👀
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<acacio> buenas sean Tarrasquero
 * acacio pasen linda noche 👽
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-21
<uruksu> hola tengo un problema con la instalacion de php7.2-bcmath
 * acacio ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-22
<Fede79> uit
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-23
<studio-user433> Buenas tardes mi nombre es Gabriel y soy novato en linux y instale Ubuntu Studio 17.10. Pero el sistema no es fluido, el mouse se mueve lento, se cuelga la navegación por internet y ni hablar al abrir un programa de diseño multimedia.
<studio-user433> Tengo un mother Gigabyte F2A68HM-H con un AMD APU A6, con 8 GB de RAM DDR3, GPU onboard.
<studio-user433> Podrian aconsejarme como optimizar Ubuntu Studio 17.10 hice apt-get update y upgrade
<studio-user433> Buenas tardes mi nombre es Gabriel y soy novato en linux y instale Ubuntu Studio 17.10. Pero el sistema no es fluido, el mouse se mueve lento, se cuelga la navegación por internet y ni hablar al abrir un programa de diseño multimedia.
<studio-user433> Tengo un mother Gigabyte F2A68HM-H con un AMD APU A6, con 8 GB de RAM DDR3, GPU onboard. Podrian aconsejarme como optimizar Ubuntu Studio 17.10?hice apt-get update y upgrade y sigue igual.
<gabriel> Hola
<gabriel> quien me puede ayudar? Soy nuevo en linux. Instale Ubuntu Studio 17.10 y el sistema no me anda fluido. La navegación web se tilda luego de pasar por un par de paginas, no encuentro las aplicaciones que instale.Y no logro instalar CrossOver
 * acacio pasen linda noche :-)
<jhoan0295> hola
<jhoan0295> necesito ayuda
<jhoan0295> alguien en el chat
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-24
<qswz> hola, como se pronuncia 'jajaja', es 'rarara'?
 * acacio hola 👀
<Tarrasquero> o/
<mimecar> hola Tarrasquero
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-25
 * acacio hola👀
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras no se lelga lejos 🌑
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-20
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-21
<van777> buenas! tengo ingles y ruso como "Input sources" ahora. Cambio con Super+Space. En la instalacion vieja para teclear acentos escribi' "setxkbmap -rules evdev -model evdev -layout us -variant altgr-intl"  . Acentos se tecleaban, pero no me pude cambiar a ruso despues! Decia ruso arriba, pero escibia con letras latines. Ahora tengo miedo de meterle "setxkbmap -rules evdev -model evdev -layout us -variant
<van777> altgr-intl"
<van777> Me imagino , que poca gente cambia idiomas para escribir (
<GridCube> ni idea no
<van777> ;)
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-23
<luigi1990> Hola buenas tardes alguién me puede ayudar con una duda que tengo?
<luigi1990> buenas noches quiero decir XD
<luigi1990> 4 no hay nadie disponible?
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-16
<mefista> hola
<mefista> /
<mefista> hola alguien conectado
<root2> no puedo entrar en otro canal
<mefista> hola
<mefista> como agrego otro canal
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-19
 * acacio- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-20
<cousteau> ey qué pasa?  cuánto tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí
<redips> Hola cousteau. La cosa esta un poco paradilla
<cousteau> ya veo
<redips> me suelo conectar muy de vez en cuando, pero siempre esta igual
<redips> las conversaciones ahora se llevan mas por whatsapp y redes sociales
<redips> una pena
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-21
<chapo> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-22
<chapo> hi
<Kumool> ESCAPO!
<Kumool> CORRAN
<Kumool> ESCAPO CON EL CORONA VIRUS!
<Kumool> DE NUEVO!
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS0SOdAjStM
<chapo> buen dia
<chapo> como anda todo por aca
<ivedci> hola alguien que me ayude? un humano? porque busco y busco por internet y no hallo solución.
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> ivedci: usa telegram y pregunta ahi
<ivedci> necesito figurar con una ip distinta para internet tengo entendido que se usa proxi para ello,asi que desde lubuntu he intentado desde la conexion de redes, en una pestaña llamada proxi puse automatico y no pasa nada... tambien intente siguiendo un hilo (donde se editaba /etc/environment ) y tampoco
<ivedci> otro tutoriales que encontre tenian configuraciones que hacer para ubuntu con gnome u otro SO
<Kumool> que
<Kumool> https://t.me/ubuntu_es
<ivedci> ahi me anote
<ivedci> wow veo que somos muchos mas en telegram jajaja
<ivedci> :-/
